#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-13
<ggugi> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다.
<bundo> imsu , noth 하이
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<noth> 안녕하세요
<ctrl144> 이번에 모임 오시는분 손!
<bundo> 발
<ctrl144> 부왁
<ctrl144> 발 내리셔도 됩니다
<MK-BB> 아 뷁
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 계싼ㅁ
<raccoony> 저.. 윈도에 연결된 공유 프린터를 우분투에서 잡고 싶은데, 도움 주실 수 있을까요? ^^
<raccoony> 아.. 프린터 이름에 한글이 들어 있어서 드라이버 설치로 넘어가지 않았던 문제였습니다. ^^a
<Ben5> 이번 모임이라면
<Ben5> 몇일이죠?
<Ben5> 저도 껴도 되나요 .  _ .?
<MK-BB> Ben5 가시면 좋아하실듯
<MK-BB> 16일로 알구있어요
<Ben5> ㅇ ㅏ...
<MK-BB> 포럼을 참고하세요
<Ben5> 저 20일날 입국하는데...
<MK-BB> Ben5 18일이내요
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 오래간만이네요
<lexlove> 코분투와 윈도우즈 xp와 멀티부팅을 하고 있는데 윈도우즈가 자주 말썽이네요
<lexlove> 문제가 발생하면 윈도우즈를 재설치하게 되고 그러면 멀티부팅되던게 없어져버려서 걍 코분투도 재설치했는데요.....
<lexlove> 부팅메뉴에서 코분투가 많아요 부팅메뉴를 제가 원하는대로 설정할 수는 없나요????
<sangho> 코분투가 많다기 보다는.. 부팅 가능한 커널이 많은것 아닌가요?
<lexlove> 그럴지도 모르겠어요 하지만 새로 설치하자마자 여러개가 있어서 전에 있던 목록이 뜨는게 아닌가 하고 생각했어요 ^^;
<sangho> 우분투 부팅메뉴 편집은 검색하면 좌르륵 나오긴 해요
<lexlove> 네
<ctrl144> lexlove // 저는 우분투는 웬만해서 삭제 안하고 윈도우즈만 밀고 그럽 부트로더 복구합니다.
<aldo> 하이
<shriekout> 로우
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 저는 먼저 자러 갑니다~~~~~
<bundo> shriekout  ^^;  히히
<shriekout> bundo, 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> shriekout http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=71666#p71666
<bundo> 오늘 유저 한분 와서 집에서 김치 찌개에 술한잔  했심... 쩝
<shriekout> 오오
<bundo> HD TV 수신 카드  리눅서 잘되는거 주었심
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> 매지오면 더 좋은거 줄께유
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<shriekout> 저는 컴퓨터를... =33
<bundo> 아들꺼 가져가유
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 매지 상경하면 내방서 자고 가유
<shriekout> 핫... ㅎㅎ
<bundo> shriekout 내맘 알아요 ? http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=71668#p71668
<bundo> 히히
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 징그러워요 =33
<bundo> 요즘 포럼에 이상한 인간들 나오더라고요
<bundo> 우분투는 북측어쩌구 ..
<bundo> 그래서 지웠심
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 인천에 사시잖아요
<shriekout> 그럼 북측이죠... 전 울산이라 남측 =33
<bundo> 음머 그럼 연평도사람들은
<bundo> 죄다 집 근처 찜질방있었심
<shriekout> 흠..
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 거긴 천주교 신자가 80%임 신부 선배고 쩝
<shriekout> imsu, 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> imsu 토요일 올꺼징?
<imsu> shriekout, 네 안녕하세요
<shriekout> :)
<imsu> bundo, 토요일이유? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 이번 모임은 내가  누구 오라고 찌질 대는건 임수가 처음임 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뒷풀이는 못갑니당 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<bundo> 요즘 멋짓꺼리 하나요 ?
<bundo> 참 imsu 대충 방청소 했심
<bundo> imsu 저녁에 앤 만나징 그치 ?
<imsu> bundo, 자라나는 꿈나무 가르칩니다 히히히
<bundo> 헉 알바 !
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 쩝
<imsu> 이게 언제 할지 모르겠으나 일찍 시작하면 뒷풀이때 가는 거고
<imsu> 늦게 시작하면 뒷풀이는 못갑니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 두루치기 먹고 싶었는데.. 쩝;;
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 그럼 나하고 세미나 시작하면 술마시러 가자궁 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 세미나라니요?
<bundo> 어 12월 소세미나
<imsu> 크하하하하
<imsu> 세미나 빠지고 술? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 낮술 모임 그것도 괜찮죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 낮술!
<shriekout> 좋겠... -ㅠ-
<imsu> 참석하시와요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 쩝
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 술자리 모임은 많을 수록 좋은거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu 미디 환경구성및 편집
<bundo> 그거 발표 준비하실래유 ?
<bundo> 내년에 하게 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그건 또 뭡니깡? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> mid 말에유
<bundo> http://www.google.co.kr/#hl=ko&source=hp&biw=1920&bih=944&q=ubuntu+midi&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=7fc9d756085ce4ce
<bundo> midi
<imsu> 웩
<imsu> 미디라 하심은 그 음악 편집 말씀하시는거 같은데 ..
<Seony^Server> imsu: 아... 조냉 피곤하다.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^Server, 안주무십니까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^Server> 셤공부
<imsu> 아하~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 좀 전에 만두에 밥을 먹어서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배 식히는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Server> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Server> 이제 오늘이랑 내일만 참으면 1달간 방학...
<bundo> 크 버케이션
<bundo> @,.@
<bundo> 곰곰히 오늘 기현씨랑 술마시며 생각 해보니깐
<bundo> 나 IRC 에서 참 변한거 있죠
<bundo> 크 쩝 냠냠 에고 헉 허걱등
<bundo> 안쓰는 단어 쓰고
<bundo> 암튼 좀 착해져서 다행입니다 ㅎ
<Seony^Server> `ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어 마쟈 임수 imsu 왜 페북 안혀 ?
<Seony^Server> imsu: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/Final.pdf
<Seony^Server> imsu: 밤새서 만든 컨닝페이퍼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo, 으흐흐 사진이 없어유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> Seony^Server, 헐 컨닝 페이퍼 사용해도 됩니까? ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ
<Seony^MBP> 울 교수 왈, 공식이나 그런 것들 일일히 다 외울 수는 없으니까 각자 참조할 노트 한 장씩 갖고올것.
<Seony^MBP> 노트에다 공식이나 기타 참조할 예제 같은 것도 적을 것.
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이런 미치겠네 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14432
<bundo> 나참 등신들 왜이리 꼬이지 쩝
<Seony^MBP> 페이퍼는 열심히 만들었는데, 정작 시험을 못보면 안되는디...
<bundo> 요즘 아주 이상한 인간들 포럼에 오고 웃김
<Seony^MBP> 공지사항에 혹시 적혀있지 않나요?
<imsu> 이건 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 뭐 정치 쪽이나 기타 관련된 글은 예고없이 삭제한다는...
<Seony^MBP> 그런 글이 있어야 저런 말이 안나와요
<imsu> Seony^MBP, 암튼 만드느라 수고하시긴 했는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저거 축소 해서 가져가도 되지 않나요?
<Seony^MBP> 저거 글자 사이즈가 몇인지 알아? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 많이 만드셔서 축소 하면 한장짜리 나오잖아요
<imsu> 몰라유 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 6인가 5정도 밖에 안돼. 그나마도 분수에다 이것저것 겹겹이 쌓이는거까지 고려하면 한 3 될까...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 아 근데 이노무 레이저 프린터기가, 노란색 토너 없다고 인쇄를 못하시겠다네...
<imsu> 만드느라 몇 시간 걸렸을거 같은데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony^MBP> 5시간 걸렸어. 레이텍으로.
<Seony^MBP> 토너 좀 미리 사다놀껄 그랬나...
<Seony^MBP> 2시간이라도 좀 잘까 아니면 그냥 날밤 샐까....
<imsu> 그래도 자는게 낫죠
<imsu> 아예 안자면 띵해서 못하겠던데
<Seony^MBP> 옛날엔 멀쩡했는데 이젠 나이 먹어서 밤새면 힘들더라고. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 오늘 아이패드용 겜을 하나 샀는데, 완전 쥐겨. 아이패드 겜인데 언리얼3 엔진 들어갔어.
<imsu> 헐;; 게임 매니아시다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 온리 스타 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 참 거상 간만에 해보니 재밌더군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 구글에서 infinity blade라고 이미지 검색해봐 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 맥에서만 돌아가는 건가요?
<Seony^MBP> 아이패드
<Seony^MBP> 아 아이폰도 된다
<imsu> 오잉 다들 튕긴거 아니었어요?
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 나만 안튕긴건가? 내가 튕긴건가 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 잠이 슬슬 오는군요
<imsu> 이만 자야겠네요~~
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-14
<foniz> 어떤땐 우분투에서 제가 쓴 글을 보고 싶을때는 어떻게 검색을 하나요?
<foniz> 검색에 놓고 치면 나오는데, 항상 한페이지만 나와서 이것저것 만져보니, 정렬숫자가 화면을 넘어서 위치해 있는데, 스크롤은 안돼고 드랙을 하면 밑에 보이는 군요.
<foniz> 아마 프로그램 버그나 저의 화면 해상도가 맞질 않는듯합니다.
<foniz> 참고적으로 화면은 1024*768 입니다.
<ctrl144> foniz// 우분투에서 쓴 글이라는 게 무슨 말씀인지...
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> MK-BB
<bundo> 자리에 있남 ?
<MK-BB> ?
<bundo> 스카이프좀 하자고
<MK-BB> 하세요
<bundo> http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=677585
<bundo> The submitted form was invalid. Try submitting again. 이메세지 때림 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> http://www.google.co.kr/#hl=ko&source=hp&biw=1920&bih=944&q=phpBB3+The+submitted+form+was+invalid.+Try+submitting+again.&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=7fc9d756085ce4ce
<bundo> http://www.mylatterdays.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=895
<bundo> MK-BB 고맙슴 밥 묵어야징 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> imsu, 잠은 많이 못잤는데 별로 피곤하진 않다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^Work, 시험은 잘 보셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 아니 좀 어려웠어.
<Seony^Work> 어려운데다 시험 감독관도 없어서, 막판 되니까 분위기가 막장이었어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^Work, ㅋㅋ 그래도 대충이라도 다 쓰셨나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 10문제 나왔는데, 일단 6문제는 맞은 거 같거든. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 이거 수학 A받으면 나 어쩌면 학교 웹사이트에 얼굴 올라갈지도 모르겠는데. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그럼 잘 맞은 겁니까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오~~~~~
<Seony^Work> 음... 뭐 60%니까 잘한 건 아니지만, 그래도 기말성적만으로 성적이 나오는 건 아니니까...
<imsu> 아~ 그렇군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> A 기대해볼만하지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 근데 좀 불안하긴 해.
<Seony^Work> 흐... 키를 잘못 눌럿..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 이번 학기 올A받고 학교에서 인터뷰 하자고 하면 안한다고 해야지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 갑자기 나가시길래 주무시러 간지 알았죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 학교에서 그런것도 합니까?
<imsu> 인터뷰도 하는구나 성적 좋으면 ~~ ㅎㅎ 좋다 ~~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 모르지. 그냥 해보는 소리야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 날씨가 너무 추워져서 꼼싹도 하기 싫습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇구나. 여기는 오늘 째끔 더운데.
<imsu> 가스비 아낀다고 보일러도 안틀어서 더 추워요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전기장판 없었으면 얼어죽은 목숨 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 강아지를 한 마리 키워. 안고있으면 얼마나 따뜻한데. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사료값이 가스비보다 더 많이 들어가겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 가스비 한 달에 얼마 나오는데?
<imsu> 모르겠어요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 통 안써서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 불우 이웃이라니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 강아지 쪼매난거는 사료 한 달에 돈 만원도 안나와
<Seony^Work> 아... 요즘 물가는 잘 모르겠다.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭
<imsu> 강아지라
<imsu> 동생한테 하나 달라고 할까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 집에 반겨주는 뭔가가 있는 거랑 없는 거랑 얼마나 다른데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 집에서 안반겨 주시나 보군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ'
<Seony^Work> ㅋㅋ 아니 내가 20대 중반 때...
<Seony^Work> 어디 갔다가 집에 들어왔는데, 컴컴한 집에서 강아지가 반겨줄 때 얼마나 반가운데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 근데 전 똥오줌 가르칠게 걱정되서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 집도 좁은데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 그거는 훈련시키는 법이 인터넷에 많이 있어서 걱정 안해도 될텐데...
<Seony^Work> 한 번만 해놓으면 다음부터는 걱정 안해도 되거든.
<imsu> 아 그렇습니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 하나 살까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 밥이나 안굶겨야 할텐데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 아는 사람 있으면 얻어 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 3대 지랄견만 빼고
<imsu> 큭 그래야 겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그게 뭔데요?
<imsu> 3대 지랄견? ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 견공계의 3대 악마견이라고 불리는 개가 있어.
<imsu> 뭐 그 사냥개 그런거 말씀하시는건가요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 그 개들을 키우면, 부처님 예수님 저리 가라고 할 정도의 인내심이 생겨.
<Seony^Work> 모르는구나 ㅋㅋ 내가 인터넷 링크 하나 줄께
<Seony^Work> imsu: 일단 지랄견 #1 http://www.angelhalowiki.com/r1/wiki.php/비글
<Seony^Work> 아 그거보다는 http://blutom.com/366
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 장난 아니군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> ㅇㅇ 저것들만 피하면 오케이. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 전 이만 나가봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 수고 하세요 ^^
<jm3lee> Seony^Work: I am not sure if you would remember me. I used to use 'student' as my nickname back on irc.dankun.net #linux.
<jm3lee> Seony^Work: I was wondering if you still kept in touch with people from there.
<Seony^Work> jm3lee: I remember you. how did you find me?
<jm3lee> Seony^Work: and hello :)
<Seony^Work> haha, hi, long time no see.
<jm3lee> Seony^Work: I remembered your nickname. jswlinux and I googled it.
<Seony^Work> wow, it's kinda unique, ya?
<jm3lee> it's been a very long time hahahaha
<jm3lee> yup
<jm3lee> i checked irc.dankun.net #linux, but it looked like the channel is completely dead
<Seony^Work> fortunately, some ppl can speak english ini this chan. so, you can come =.
<jm3lee> :) cool cool
<Seony^Work> yea, dankun.net is currently under the... kinda pressure.
<jm3lee> i see
<Seony^Work> like finance problem, i'm not sure.
<jm3lee> that's sad
<jm3lee> used to be a good place
<jm3lee> anyways, i have run for now. it's already like 1 am
<jm3lee> i got work tomorrow
<Seony^Work> i know
<Seony^Work> k. see you
<jm3lee> i'll come by tomorrow after work? :)
<Seony^Work> ok. you can see me.
<jm3lee> cool see you around
<Seony^Work> :)
<jm3lee-afk> funny how we meet again btw
<Seony^Work> yea~
<fudoyusei> 안녕하세요
<ctrl144> 이번주 토요일은 모임이군용
<suapapa> 블루투스 장치가 멀어지면 우분투 화면 보호기가 켜지고 그런 설정을 어디서 본 것 같은데.. 아시는 분?
<semosi> 오늘 저녁에 이 방엔 지키는 분 없나요?
<fudoyusei> jasonjang 제이슨 님
<bundo> shriekout
<bundo> 으아아
<laggard> 헉
<laggard> 헉은 잘못 타자한 감탄삽니다
<ctrl144> 쩝...
<laggard> 새내기님이닷
<shriekout> 냥
<semosi> 분도님은 오늘 저녁 날씨에 만족하세요? 엄청 춥네요
<bundo> shriekout  kilil이 민들레아에유
<bundo> 나참 민들레아인가 여성유저라 기대 했었는데
<shriekout> 엥?
<bundo> 어느날 휘까 닥 해서리
<shriekout> -ㅅ-;;;
<bundo> 아바타는 북측 어쩌구 하다가...
<bundo> 나참
<shriekout> -ㅅ-;;;
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14329
<bundo> 이 민들레아가
<bundo> kimil 하고 동일인 이더군요
<shriekout> 이런... -ㅅ-;;;
<bundo> 글쓴 IP 가 같더라고요
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> 댓글에서 좀 열받았을거고... 하여튼... 본인도 문제지만... 주위에서 그렇게 폭발하게 만들었... -ㅅ-
 * shriekout 아가씨라... 관대하게 생각한다 =33
<bundo> 나도 그러고 싶은데..
<bundo> 이젠 도를 지나쳤기에,, ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 그죠... 선을 넘어버렸... -ㅅ-;;;
<ctrl144> 새내기 국민입니다 옙
<ctrl144> <<뒷북
<shriekout> ctrl144, 축하해요 :)
<bundo> shriekout http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14447
<shriekout> 저렇게 하는건 별로 좋지 않을 것 같은데요
<shriekout> 아이디 2개를 파악하고 있다는건... 일반 유저 입장에서는 좀 당황스러울 수도 있을듯...
<bundo> 그런 가 음
<bundo> 음
<bundo> 지울까 ?
<shriekout> 저도... 처음에 kimil 글에 댓글 달때.. 공지로 올리고... 아이피 공개하라고 적었다가 그냥 짧게 적었던게..
<shriekout> 서버 운영 같은걸 해보지 않은 일반 유저들은 좀 당혹스럽고... 그래서 좀 의외의 예상치 못한 반응도 있는 것 같더라구요
<bundo> 근디 우리가 리눅스 유저인데...
<bundo> 그런거 쉽게 알고..
<bundo> 에고 음
<shriekout> 리눅스 만지니깐... 아는거지...
<lyuso> 고민이 많으시겠어요...
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<shriekout> 일반 유저들은.. whois 해서 나오는 정보만 보여줘도... 놀라 자빠져요... '너 해커냐' ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 리눅스 만지는 유저도 마찬가지... ㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ 쩝
<lyuso> 허허.....
<bundo> 누가 머라고 하면
<shriekout> 스크립키드가 되기 위해... 그 똘이대마왕님이 추천한 쉘스크립트 책 샀습니다. :)
<bundo> 매지가 갈쳐 줬다고  해야징
<shriekout> 헉
<bundo> 김프 잘하면 저런거 잘아나 봐요 하고
<shriekout> 뭐... 믿을 사람이 없으니... ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 난 발뼤야징
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> =)
<bundo> 암튼 중요한건
<bundo> 여성유저니깐 관대하게
<bundo> 민들레아만 풀어 주려고요
<lyuso> 갑자기 왜 저러셧을까....... 의문이에요.
<bundo> 평택 사나 봐요
<shriekout> 여성비하 발언일 수도 있지만... 여성이라 좀 민감하게 반응할 수 있을 것 같은데...
<lyuso> 그럴 수도 있겠네요......
<shriekout> 여성은 대부분 본능적 묘족 =33
<lyuso> ......myojok...;;
<shriekout> 질답게시판에 보이는 반응도 비슷한듯...
<shriekout> 좀 말도 안되는 질문을 한다든가 했을 때... '검색해 보세요'라는 답변이 가장 이해하기 어려운 답변 -ㅅ-
<lyuso> .......;;
<bundo> 내 보기엔
<bundo> 매지가 관심 안가져 주어서 그런거임
<shriekout> 검색에 익숙해지면서... 느끼는게... 자기가 뭘 모르는지 모르면 키워드를 어떻게 넣어야할지 몰라서 힘듬
<shriekout> 제가 관심을 얼마나 보였는데요!
<bundo> 그러다 이거 친북 세력이잖아 하고 매카시가 꼬신거임
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ........많이 보였.......구나.........
<shriekout> 제가 관심을 얼마나 보였는지... 찾아드릴께요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 검색 중... 휘리릭 =33
<lyuso> 뭐 여튼, 겨울이 되니 쌀쌀하네요. 서버 얼어죽고
<fudoyusei> 분도님이다
<lyuso> 컴퓨터가 -5도가 되니 하드가 멈추면서 죽더군요
<lyuso> 여튼,메카시가 꼬신거임으로 결론이 난걸까요.......
<bundo> fudoyusei 소세미나 오세요
<fudoyusei> 네
<bundo> lyuso  끄떡 매카시임
<lyuso> fudoyusei, 한번 가보세요.......
<lyuso> bundo, 전 시간되면 가볼께요......=) 그때는 아까웠습니다.
<lyuso> [기차비가]
<bundo> shriekout 나 이제 15일후에 포럼글관리 넘깁니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> lyuso 네 아쉽
<bundo> 그래서 이제 경비 아저씨한테
<bundo> 미리 말해 둡니더
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<shriekout> 흠
<lyuso> 네.... 그래도 머리 단정하게 하고 가야겠어요
<lyuso> 언제 Ego 님이 말하길 저 보면 노숙자 같다나 뭐라나......
<bundo> 그래도 날제비하고 나만 하겠수
<bundo> 하하
<lyuso> 하하....... =)
<shriekout> 매지구름	오오... 저 여자분 이쁘네 0ㅅ0	19:03:33
<shriekout> *****	이쁜건 어디를 스톡힝해야 알 수 있나요	19:04:03
<shriekout> 매지구름	스프링노트에 사진 올라와 있다옹 =3	19:04:24
<shriekout> 매지구름	오늘 같은 아이디로 김프코리아에도 가입했던데...
<shriekout> 그놈채널 로그... =33
<shriekout> 관심 가지고 있었... =33
<lyuso> ......
<lyuso> (진심이 보인다.......)
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 한컴 오피스 2008 리눅이버전 사야지..
<bundo> lyuso 님 그거요
<bundo> 두가지
<bundo> 1. ext3 에 설치 해야 하고요
<bundo> 2. 번쨰는 쿼리로 .. ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 네......
<bundo> 굿 마인드 lyuso
<bundo> ext4에선 느려 터지고
<bundo> 꺼지고 그런답니더
<lyuso> 쩝...... thinkfree 유료 결제하던거 계속 써야겠네요
<lyuso> (그래도 thinkfree 모바일 앱은 가격이 어지간한 데탑오피스라 사는 사람이 아무도 없을 것 같네요.)
<ctrl144> 아이폰 앱의 경우에는...
<ctrl144> Office2가 젤 나은 듯 하던데요...
<ctrl144> 워드/엑셀 되는거
<lyuso> 안드로이드입니다.
<lyuso> -끗-
<ctrl144> 안드로이드용은 없나요 역시
<lyuso> 퀵오피스/마소오피스/씽크프리 오피스/ 가 있는데
<lyuso> 다들 비싸지요.....
<ctrl144> bundo// 아까 민들레아/김일님 아이디 차단 건은 admin계정으로 공지하셨으면 좋았을 것 같네요...
<ctrl144> lyuso// 저는 그냥 노키아 N8로 가서 놀면서 살래요
<bundo> 했잖아오 ctrl144
<lyuso> ctrl144, 아마 그건 그냥 카메라.....
<ctrl144> 아...? 아 제 말은 분도님 계정으로 올라온 글이길래요...
<bundo> ctrl144 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14432&p=71802#p71802
<bundo> dk rmrjdy
<bundo> 아 그거요
<bundo> 오케이
<ctrl144> 옙
<ctrl144> lyuso//그건 맛폰에 카메라가 있는 게 아니라 카메라에 폰 기능이 추가되었다고도 하는 루머가...
<ctrl144> 여튼 전 자겠습니다. 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> ctrl144, / ASIC가 얼마나 중요한지 보여주는 단적인 예죠.
<lyuso> 안녕히 주무세요. =)
<bundo> 아저씨 뻘이라 말 잘듣는 강분도 ㅠ,.V
<bundo> shriekout 페북에 우분투 모임에도 초대 했심
<shriekout> 넵
<shriekout> 오늘 가입했습니다. ㅋㅋ
<fudoyusei> 전 알아서 가입
<lyuso> 우분투 모임....... 가입할까요?
<lyuso> <페북 골수유저
<shriekout> 오오... 여성유저닷
<shriekout> @ㅅ@
<shriekout> 헉... 유저들 친구 추가하니... 친구가 계속 느네요... 그만해야지.... -ㅅ-;;;
<bundo> 매지님
<bundo> 우분투페북 유저 다 친구 추가한후에,,
<bundo> 김프 만들어요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 한국김프사용자모임 페북에 만드세요
<bundo> 좋은글 링크 올리고 등등
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 페북은 좀 두고 보고요... 친구가 계속 가입하라고 해서 가입은 했는데... ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 서로 소통하는데 좋아서 사회운동단체에도 추천중입니다.
<lyuso> 대화하기 좋죠.....
<bundo> 우분투 페북 루소 도 오세요
<lyuso> 네.
<fudoyusei> 여성유저가 누구요?
<ndsin> 흠 대한민국은 트위터 대세 아님?
<ndsin> 헐 난 아직 페북 가입 안했는데
<bundo> 요즘 페북 재미난게요
<bundo> 50대 형들도 해요 스마트 폰떔시 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 페이스북이 조용히 약진하고 있어요
<ndsin> 헐
<bundo> shriekout 75년 생이군
<bundo> 페북하면 이래서 안된다니깐
<shriekout> 아닌데요
<shriekout> 아... 외국 나이로 따지죠 :)
<bundo> 그리고 왜 자꾸 프로필에 서태지 올리나요 ?
<bundo> 본인 사진 올리기 바람
<lyuso> =)
<fudoyusei> 페북이나 트위나
<fudoyusei> 다 똑깥죠
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<fudoyusei> 누가 서태지를 올려요?
<fudoyusei> 저는
<fudoyusei> 애니 주인공 사진 올리고 다니는데요 뭐
<shriekout> 와... 이거... 잘 못하면... 칼 맞겠다... 예전부터 웬수 진 사람들... 페북에 많이 가입한듯...
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 프로필 전부 비공개로 돌려야... =33
<bundo> 요즘은요 돈띠어 먹은사람을 페북서 찾는 답니다.
<fudoyusei> 그것 뿐만이 아니라
<fudoyusei> 트위도 심하죠
<bundo> 친구들 뒤져서 ... 찻는다고..
<fudoyusei> 트위도 어떻게 해서든... 잡아 먹을려고 합니다
<fudoyusei> 소셜 네트워크의 또 다른 이면이죠
<lyuso> 그래서 프로텍트......
<fudoyusei> 메일로 돈 빌려달라 이런 소리 종종 저는 퍽큐하고 맙니다
<fudoyusei> 돈하고 관련된 거 꺼져라
<fudoyusei> ㅡㅡ; 이런 겁니다
<fudoyusei> 제가 한 말 이상했나요??????
<fudoyusei> 이상했으면 지적해 주세요
<MK-BB> .
<fudoyusei> 때엥
<bundo> 에고 포럼 링크 색 고쳤네
<bundo> 쩝
<shriekout> 빨개요 -ㅅ-;;;
<bundo> 헉 ?
<shriekout> 이러면... 진짜 북측으로 보일듯 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 리플래쉬 해봐유
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 지금은 깜장... ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내부글 ㅇ링크만 고친거임
<bundo> 내부 글
<shriekout> 빨간색이면 빨갱이...
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14450
<shriekout> 파란색이면 퍼랭이...
<shriekout> =33
<bundo> 어때요 링크 잘 구별되고 좋쵸
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<bundo> 파랑으로 할깡 ?
<bundo> 하하하
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어항이야기 아세요
<shriekout> ?
<bundo> 파란색 물고기만 사는 어항에..
<bundo> 빨간색 물고기가 들어가서
<bundo> 나도 파란색이야 하고 파란색으로 지내면서
<bundo> 슬슬 파란색 물고기를 물들여 가다가
<bundo> 주변 물고기가 얼룩 덜룩 해질때
<bundo> 자신의 색이 빨강임을 보여 주는거죠
<bundo> " 나 원래 빨강이었어!"
<bundo> 이게 조직론 이랍니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 오... 심오한 뜻이... :)
<shriekout> 근데... 그건... 상대방에 대한 대상화 예요 =33
<shriekout> 어떤 목표의 '대상'으로만 바라보는... =33
<bundo> 어 제가 그랬어요
<bundo> 어떤 곳을 변화 시키고 싶다면
<bundo> 그리 하라고 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<fudoyusei> 흠;;
<bundo> 헉 이런 소리 하니깐 북측 어쩌구 나오겠심
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 절대 간첩론 아님 조직론 입니다.
<bundo> @,.@
<bundo> 근데요
<bundo> 파랑물고기한테 색을 입혀 주려면요
<bundo> 서로 많이 부대끼어야 합니다.
<bundo> 어항에 파랑 물로기기 7인데요
<bundo> 참 바뿌죠 빨강물고기는 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 제가요 매지님은 파랑 암컷 물고기만 있는곳으로 보내드리죠
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 냥냥
<shriekout> 그러면... 수컷 물고기 되는거 아니예요... -ㅅ-;;;
<bundo> 아뇨 일부 다처로
<bundo> 조직 장악 하는거죠
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 조만간에 사이비 종교집단이라고 게시판에 올라올듯... ㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14451
<shriekout> 빨갱이 열풍 지나가니... 웹하드 테러 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 헉... 벌써 삭제... ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 지웠심 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저 콘키로 RSS 보거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저는 회원 삭제하며 글지웁니다.
<bundo> 아직 김프에 광고 봇회원 많죠 ?
<bundo> 전에 무지 가입했던데..
<shriekout> 요즘에는 뜸해요...
<bundo> 다행입니다.
<shriekout> 한 일주일 정도 가입을 안하더라구요... -ㅅ-
<shriekout> 심심... ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 요즘 포럼이 외국 봇심해요
<bundo> 하루 평균 4건 입니다.
<shriekout> 네.. 그런것 같더군요
<bundo> 계속 외국 아이피는 블럭 중입니다.
<bundo> 뉴질랜드 이태리 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<fudoyusei> 저는 영국
<bundo> 매지님
<bundo> phpBB3 용 스팸 모듈좀 알아 봐 주세요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 그림 코드 써야 하나 쩝
<bundo> 오 영어 포스팅 @,.@ shriekout
<bundo> eoeksgka
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 대단하심 !!
<shriekout> 그냥 긁어서 붙이기 신공 =33
<lyuso> 으 추워.......
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> 크크ㅡ
<bundo> 댓글 달았습니다.
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 피곤
<lyuso> 이제 해뜰시간 아닌가요?
<lyuso> .....;;
<MK-BB> 여기 아침 11:48
<lyuso> 아 벌써 해 뜨셧구나. =_=
<fudoyusei> 분도님 나가셨네
<blue_> 안녕하세요
<blue_> 우분투 10.10을 오늘 처음 설치했는데 mkv는 잘 돌아가도 tp,ts는 윈도우에서 돌릴 때보다 훨씬 떨어지더라고요
<blue_> mplayer, vlc모두 써봤는데 혹시 tp,ts 원활하게 재생하는 법 아시는 분 계신가요?
<caspisun> 저도 잘 몰라서...
<caspisun> 이런 글타래가 있네요 참고해 보세요
<caspisun> http://kldp.org/node/86945
<caspisun> mplayer -vfm ffmpeg -vf pp=fd wonderlolis.tp
<caspisun> 엠플레이어 돌릴때, 아래의 옵션을 주면, ..되는 것 같습니다.
<caspisun> 그리고, ATI계열은 재생에 문제가 있는 것 같아 보이네요. 글타래가 좀 오래된 것이라 신빙성이 있는지 없는지는 저도 잘 모르겠습니다
<caspisun> 전체적으로, 검색결과, 원하는 답변에 대한 글타래는 찾기가 힘든 것 같습니다.
<caspisun> http://xbmc.org/download/
<caspisun> 이 프로그램이 재생성능이 좋은 것 같습니다. 한번 시도해 보세요.
<laggard> 1080p 돌릴땐 kplayer 더 낫다는 내용의 글이 있었는데 kplayer 써보세요
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-15
<MK-BB> Seony^Work
<MK-BB> 계심?
<fudoyusei> lexlove 안녕하세요
<fudoyusei> 헐..
<caspisun> ^^
<jasonjang> fudoyusei; Hi~
<fudoyusei> jasonjang Hi
<fudoyusei> How are you?
<jasonjang> 시간 어때요? 전 이젠 시간 됩니다만...
<fudoyusei> 네 되요
<fudoyusei> 임베디드 보고서는 오늘 어떻게 해서든
<fudoyusei> 제출해야 하니까요 ㅎㅎ
<fudoyusei> 쿼리로 말해요
<jasonjang> 예
<MK-BB> Seony
<MK-BB> 계심?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<MK-BB> 서버 한국 시간 12.31 11:55PM에 리붓합니다
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<ctrl144> 우리 커뮤니티 서버 리붓입니까??
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<lexlove> 오~
<MK-BB> -_-)
<fudoyusei> 오마이갓
<fudoyusei> ㅡㅡ;
<blueroll> 안녕하세요
<blueroll> sudo apt-get install xbmc
<blueroll> 자꾸만 xbmc 패키지를 찾을 수 없다고 하는데
<blueroll> 이게 무슨 일일까요?ㅠㅠ
<blueroll> 그 전에 피룡한 설정은 모두 다 했구요
<caspisun> 답변해 드릴겨고 했는데 금방 나가셨네요
<caspisun> 홈페이지 가면, 설치하는 방법이 나와 있는데, 그런데 그것도, 10.04버전에서는 잘 되는데,
<caspisun> 10.10버전에서는 설치가 안되는 것 같습니다. 참고하세요
<caspisun> 그리고 살펴보니, 동영상 플레이어라기 보다는, 제가 미디어 센터를 안 써봐서 잘 모르겠는데, 미디어 센터 같은 개념의 어플리케이션입니다.
<fudoyusei> 이노무 엠포스 쉣!!
<lexlove> 퇴근해요 ^^
<lezail> 아.. 지금 다 잠수신가요
<caspisun> '
<nhamfnad> 안녕하세요
<nhamfnad> 아무도 안계신가요?
<MK-BB> Seony^Work
<MK-BB> ㄱ
<MK-BB> 계심?
<Seony^Work> ㅇㅇ
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 아 ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 노트북에 기여코는 물 엎었심.ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 그래서 죽었심.
<Seony^Work> 어쩌다가요?
<MK-BB> 아 몰라요 MB 돌아가신듯.
<MK-BB> 노트북 다른거 없어요?ㅠㅠ
<Seony^Work> 고장난거랑 아주 옛날거... 싱글코어.
<MK-BB> 고장난거 고칠수 있나요?
<MK-BB> Seony^iPhone ㅠㅠ
<Seony^iPhone> 고칠수 있으면 벌ㅆ 했죠
<Seony^iPhone> 아마 머더보드 나간거 같은데
<Seony^iPhone> 근데 웃기는게 고장인 랩탑 4대가 전부 HPㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 다 못고침?
<MK-BB> 다 못고침?
<MK-BB> 다 못고침?
<Seony^Work> 안켜져요
<Seony^Work> 뭐가 문제인지 모르는 거죠
<MK-BB> 아.. 기여코는 노트북 죽엇내요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 물을 쏟았는데 당연히 죽죠...
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 아 망했심.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 한국은 눈 온다는데 난 더워서 에어컨 틀고...
<MK-BB> 여기도 8-9인치 왓어요
<MK-BB> -10F 가 high 이구요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony^Work> 흐.... 반팔 입고 반바지 입는데 캐롤송 들으면 기분 이상해요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-16
<foniz> 요즘은 노트북도 30만원 정도면 살수 있나 보군요  ^_^
<eigenjin> 노투북이요? 넷북아니구요? 중고 말씀하시는 건가요?
<foniz> 넷북인가요? 노트북과 넷북 좀 차이가 있나보군요 ^_^
<fudoyusei> 옛 버젼
<fudoyusei> 흠;;
<foniz> 이젠 컴도 소모품인 시대가 되어가는군요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony^Work> 여기 혹시 맥서버 관리하시는 분(은 없겠죠)?
<uni4dfx_> hello... anyone here? :)
<eigenjin> yes, it is
<uni4dfx_> i have a question, but it's a bit off-topic :P
<Seony^Work> if about gaming account...
<uni4dfx_> no no
<Seony^Work> oh ok. good
<uni4dfx_> i have a very poor friend in korea, and i would like to buy her a christmas present
<uni4dfx_> so i'm trying to find some korean website that would enable me to do this
<Seony^Work> ebay can ship to korea
<uni4dfx_> yeah but it's gonna take forever
<fudoyusei> uni4dfx_ hi
<uni4dfx_> fudoyusei: hello
<Seony^Work> uni4dfx_: give me one sec
<fudoyusei> uni4dfx_ nice to sse you
<uni4dfx_> fudoyusei: nice to see you too :)
<fudoyusei> uni4dfx_ Do you like ubuntu?
<uni4dfx_> fudoyusei: it's my primary OS, yup
<Seony^Work> uni4dfx_: i'm not sure this website is gonna be helpful for you.... http://english.gmarket.co.kr/
<fudoyusei> female clother..
<uni4dfx_> oh this looks good
<uni4dfx_> let me check
<Seony^Work> uni4dfx_: and, http://www.lifeinkorea.com/Shopping/products.cfm
<Seony^Work> lifeinkorea should be better for you.
<uni4dfx_> are you sure it's not US-based?
<Seony^Work> gmarket is a totally local korean website.
<Seony^Work> but i'm not sure the lifeinkorea.com
<uni4dfx_> damn i wish i could speak korean
<uni4dfx_> i'm trying to find the narnia books in english :D
<Seony^Work> don't you have any korean friend?
<uni4dfx_> i have some, but they're unavailable now
<Seony^Work> oh... let me give you one more website
<uni4dfx_> thanks
<Seony^Work> what you want to buy is... books? or...
<uni4dfx_> books, correct
<uni4dfx_> hmm is everbooks.co.kr local?
<Seony^Work> usually co.kr domain is for local but this site looks...
<Seony^Work> it's kinda foreign language books
<uni4dfx_> yeah, that's why i'm unsure
<Seony^Work> hmm most websites don't support english.
<uni4dfx_> i guess i'll figure out the registration & payment process (i can do some basic hangul reading)
<Seony^Work> hmm, you better get some help from your korean friends.
<Seony^Work> local shopping websites don't support english.
<Seony^Work> payment should be no problem if you have visa or master card.
<uni4dfx_> yep
<uni4dfx_> i just need to find some local site that has the 7 narnia books in english
<Seony^Work> all online book shopping malls have them but only problem is, you can't read Korean. lol
<Seony^Work> you don't have to worry to buy and ship books, but for registering membership you should get help.
<uni4dfx_> alright well thanks for the help :)
<uni4dfx_> maybe i'll come back tomorrow
<uni4dfx_> cya!
<Seony^Work> ok. let me know
<foniz> shriekout님 김프에 연구할만한 물음 올려 놨어요
<shriekout> -ㅅ-
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-17
<uni4dfx_> hello, it's me again :D
<uni4dfx_> Seony^Work: here? :)
<Seony^Work>   yup
<Seony^Work> Hi
<uni4dfx_> i almost figured everything out with the help of a friend today :)
<uni4dfx_> about buying
<uni4dfx_> however, i hit onto a problem
<uni4dfx_> can you guess what it is?
<eigenjin> ?
<Seony^Work> payment?
<uni4dfx_> yeah
<uni4dfx_> i'm using ubuntu...
<eigenjin> you have to install active x in the web
<Seony^Work> oh, most korean websites require the active x
<uni4dfx_> yes
<uni4dfx_> bingo
<uni4dfx_> x_x
<uni4dfx_> how do you guys deal with that
<Seony^Work> so every korean ubuntu users use virtualbox
<eigenjin> and you need some certificate in the web if the price is over 50,00wo
<eigenjin> won
<uni4dfx_> is that 50k or 50?
<eigenjin> 50k
<Seony^Work> 50k
<uni4dfx_> ok, then i'm good
<eigenjin> 50k means 50 dollrs
<uni4dfx_> ah yes, roughly 50 usd
<eigenjin> no way to solve that problems without virtual box
<Seony^Work> yup. sad but true
<eigenjin> or you need window ..
<uni4dfx_> ah thought so
<eigenjin> i think you had better find a friend who has a korean account
<uni4dfx_> it's alright, but i'll need to install korean on my virtualbox winxp
<Seony^Work> because the certification is only issued from korean banks...
<eigenjin> or just buy the present you want in Eng Web, and send it to your friend using fedex or...
<uni4dfx_> even it it's under 50kWON?
<Seony^Work> under 50k is gonna be ok.
<Seony^Work> no need the certification under 59k won
<Seony^Work> 50k
<eigenjin> even in this case, you need korean bank account or cell phone information.
<eigenjin> to pay money in the web...
<Seony^Work> eigenjin: credit card는 전번은 없어도 될껄요.
<eigenjin> 그런가요.
<Seony^Work> 저도 기억이 가물가물... ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 그래도, 웹상에서 결제할려면,,,은행계좌가 있어야 하지 않나요
<choco-fi> 눈도 내리고 좋은 아침입니다.
<choco-fi> 실례지만 한가지 질문이 있는데요
<Seony^Work> 음... 그건 credit card랑 인증서가 있어서 괜찮을 거에요. 인증서라는 게, 은행계좌가 있어야 발급받을 수 있는 거라서요...
<eigenjin> 아님,,핸드폰으로 결제를 해야 해서..그렇게 말한 겁니다.
<Seony^Work> 아.. 폰 결제...
<eigenjin> 아 그럴수도 있겠네요..
<eigenjin> 네 말씀하세요.
<choco-fi> rsync 부하가 높은 상황에서 운영체제가 nice 값을 변경하거나 어떤 특정한 조치를 취해서 rsync가 차지하는 cpu 부하를 줄이는 경우가 있나요?
<Seony^Work> uni4dfx_: You're not gonna need a phone# for the payment. just install korean windows in virtualbox
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 흠
<eigenjin> 전 그런데는 문외한이라...답변해 드릴 수 업습니다.
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 노트북 ㅠㅠ
<uni4dfx_> Seony^Work: it's ok, i can use my friend's phone#
<Seony^Work> MK-BB: 그러게 왜 물 엎질렀어요 ㅎㅎ.
<Seony^Work> uni4dfx_: oh, ok. good
<choco-fi> 그럼 다른 방식으로 질문입니다.
<choco-fi> 메모리 잠식에 의해 rsync 속도에 영향을 미칠 수도 있을까요?
<eigenjin> choco-fi: 잘은 모르겠는데, 홈페이지에 보면, 메모리사용과 과련된 문제들이 많아 보이는데요.
<eigenjin> choco-fi: 메모리 사용량이 늘면, 속도에 영향을 주는 것 같습니다.
<eigenjin> choco-fi: 전 여기까지 완전 문외한이라서
<Austin> 처음 들어왔어요~ ^^ irc 들어만 봤는데, 웹으로도 되는거였네요? 2주전부터 회사 노트북 갈아엎고, 우분투 싱글로 설치해서 사용중입니다~ 여기 접속하니, 리눅스 사용자가 저만 있는게 아니라는 안도감이 좀 드네요^^
<Seony^Work> Austin: 잘오셨습니다. 토픽에 나와있는 규칙을 읽어주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<eigenjin> Austin: 오스틴에 계신가요? 아님, 오시틴 파워를 사랑하시나요?
<Austin> Seony^Work : 여기 관리자시네요? 와우~ 들어오자마자 잘 몰라서 '규칙'부터 읽었답니다~
<Austin> eigenjin : 아뇨~ 회사에서 영문이름이 Austin이에요.
<Seony^Work> 외국계 회사에서 근무하시나봐요
<Seony^Work> 한국에 있는 외국계 회사 보니까 꼭 영문이름을 하나씩 만드는 거 같더라구요
<Austin> 저희는 대만 Chimei Innolux의 한국 에이전트입니다. 그래서 대만친구들과 영문이름을 다들 갖고 있어요.
<eigenjin> 그러시군요.
<Austin> 한국이름은 그친구들도 부르기 어렵고, 저희도 대만친구들에게 중국이름부르기 어려우니 그렇게 되는거죠 뭐~
<Seony^Work> 네... 그건 외국에서 살아도 해당하는 얘기라... ㅎㅎ
<Austin> 듣고보니 그럴거 같습니다. 사람사는곳은 다들 비슷하겠죠 뭐~ 다들 필요에 의해 편리한쪽으로 현명한 방법을 택할테니까요~
<eigenjin> 그럼 Seony도 영문이름인가요? 한국이름인가요?
<Seony^Work> 그냥 한국이름에 끝에만 살짝 바꾼 거에요.
<Seony^Work> 커피샵 가서 커피 사는데 매번 스펠링 불러줄 수는 없어서 영문이름 하나 만들어놨긴 했는데 잘 안써요. ㅎㅎ
<Austin> Seony라는 이름이면 이름중에 '선'이 들어가신거죠?
<Austin> 저희회사에도 Sunny라는 친구가 있어요~
<eigenjin> 그냥 영문이름으로 써도 상관 없을 것 같은 이름인데요...미국애들도 잘 읽을 것 같은데..
<eigenjin> 기왕 바꿀거면,, sunny 라고 하셨음..완벽했을 듯
<Seony^Work> 일부러 그렇게 안했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Austin> Seony님도 Sunny가 너무 흔한걸 이미 아셨겠죠~^^
<eigenjin> ^^
<Seony^Work> 네. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 센스쟁이시군요
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 센스가 꽝이라서 Seony가 됐어요.
<Austin> 와~ 이제야 다들 출근하네요. 눈이 많이와서리~ 이제 업무시작해야겠네요~ 모두들 즐거운 하루 되시고 가끔 궁금한거 있음 여기 들어와서 도움좀 받아야겠습니다. 수고하세요~! :)
<Seony^Work> 수고하세요.
<eigenjin> 수고하세요
<Seony^Work> 저는 선풍기를 틀면 눈이 아프고, 끄면 덥고 해서 살짝 짜증스럽네요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 겨울에 선풍기를 사용하시는 군요..더운데 계신가 봐요
<eigenjin> 그러면, 그냥 에어컨 쓰시면 되지 않나요? 아님.가습기를 같이 쓰시는 것도 방법인데요
<MK-BB> 이런 그지 같은
<Seony^Work> eigenjin: 네. 토픽에 나와있는 url을 보시면 되요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 에어컨을 튼 상태에서 또 더워서 선풍기를 틀죠.
<eigenjin> 하와이에 계시는 군요..^^ 좋으시겠는데요...
<Seony^Work> 날씨만 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 근데 eigenjin님은 제가 처음 뵙는 거 같네요
<eigenjin> 네,,,아마도
<Seony^Work> mainland에 계시는군요
<eigenjin> 그냥 저도 눈팅 유저입니다. 활동도 별로 안하고...
<Seony^Work> 하와이에서는 "본토"라고 하죠. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 그렇다고, 컴터 전공도 아니고, 그냥 엔드유저입니다.
<Seony^Work> 아... 저도 원래 은행원이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 본토의 의미는 미국 본토를 의미 하는 건가요? 아님..한국 본토를 의미하는 건가요
<Seony^Work> 미국본토요. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 그럼 지금 미국으로 공부하러 가신거군요.
<Seony^Work> 아... 그러니까 제 말은 eigenjin님이 본토(캔자스) 사시길래요...
<eigenjin> ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 하와이 사람들이 "본토"라고 부르는 곳에 사신다는 의미였어요
<eigenjin> 네..아이피 추적을..그사이...
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony^Work> 여기 오는 분들 거의 다 제가 아는데, eigenjin님은 처음 뵈서요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 뉴욕
<MK-BB> 흠
<Seony^Work> MK-BB: 거기는 퍼듀잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<eigenjin> 퍼듀.
<eigenjin> Seony: 여하간 반갑습니다. 자주 들어올진 확신이 안 서지만 서도 말입니다. ^^
<Seony^Work> 자주 오세요. 저는 매일 들어오거든요.
<Seony^Work> 아 근데, 주소가 학교이신 거 같은데 뭐 전공하세요?
<eigenjin> 네 가능하면, 그렇게 하도록 하겠습니다.
<eigenjin> 전, 경제학 전공하고 있습니다.
<eigenjin> 그래서 컴터 관련 사항은 젬병입니다...그냥 잘 사용하는 프로그램 몇개 있습니다.
<Seony^Work> 아... 경제학... 그나마 졸업 빨리 할 수 있는 과목이군요. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> ^^ 아 그런건가요? 사회과학쪽 아니면, 대부분 빨리 졸업하지 않나요?
<eigenjin> 그것도 능력이 되어야 빨리 졸업할 수 있는 것이라...저랑 상관 없을 수도 있습니다.
<Seony^Work> 실은 저도 한국에서 은행 댕기다가 여기 와서 회계할려고 왔는데, c.c 졸업하고 전공 바꿨어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> c.c 할 때는 liberal arts로 pre-business했는데, 트랜스퍼하면서 무슨 바람이 불었는지 computer science로 바꿨죠.
<Seony^Work> 덕분에 졸업이 1년 늦춰졌어요.
<eigenjin> 트랜스퍼 했는데, 1년이면 양호하신것 아닌가요?
<Seony^Work> a.a degree를 따고 트랜스퍼했는데 1년이나 더 늦춰진 거죠. 결국 학교를 총 5년을 다니는 거잖아요.
<Seony^Work> 트랜스퍼하고 1년 반이나 2년만 다니면 졸업할 수 있는데 3년을 더 다녀야하니깐요.
<eigenjin> 관련 분야, 마스터가 없어도, 그냥 3년만 더 다니면 되나요?
<eigenjin> 관련분야 디그리가 없으면, 코스웍 같은 것을 더 요구하지 않나요?
<eigenjin> 전 여기서, 동일분야, 마스터 가지고 있는데도, 5년 다 채워야 졸업하시는 분들도 많이 봐서...물론 문과쪽이긴 하지만,,,
<eigenjin> 그런데, 질문인데, 하와이 쪽은 살기 좋은가요? 그냥 로망이랄까...하와이 가서 살면 좋을까 하는 생각이 있어서..
<Seony^Work> 보통 a.a degree만 잇으면 개런티로 교양이수한 걸로 인정해주거든요...
<Seony^Work> 하와이는요, 저 같은 성격에는 아주 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 제가 잘 몰라서 그러는데..a.a degree 가 뭔가요?
<Seony^Work> 하와이가 제주도만한 섬이라서 작거든요. 갈데가 없어요. 맨날 가는데만 가는데, 저는 좁아서 여기가 좋아요.
<Seony^Work> 아.. a.a는 cc 졸업하면 받는 2년제 졸업 디그리에요.
<eigenjin> 아..
<Seony^Work> 한국으로 치면 전문대쯤? 그러니까 c.c 졸업하면 받죠.
<eigenjin> 네..
<Seony^Work> 그거 받고 4년제로 트랜스퍼하면 개런티에요.
<eigenjin> 몰랐습니다. 커뮤니티 칼리지 졸업 증서 이름이요..오늘 첨 알았습니다.
<eigenjin> 죄송..이야기의 포인트가 맞지 않아서..좀 실수를 했네요
<Seony^Work> a.a 말고 a.s라는 디그리도 있어요.
<Seony^Work> 별말씀을요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 왜 1년 더 다녀야 한다는지 이유를 이제야 알았습니다.
<Seony^Work> 교양은 더 이상 안들어도 되는데, math랑 phys에서 나오는 갭이 상당하더라구요...
<Seony^Work> math는 다 했는데 phys가 아직 하나 더 남았어요...
<eigenjin> 그러시군요
<eigenjin> 어려운 과목들이라...힘드시겠는데요
<Seony^Work> 죽겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 가뜩이나 공부하는 것도 싫어하는데...
<eigenjin> 물리나 수학이면..뭐...
<Seony^Work> 참, 하와이가 사람 살기는 참 좋아요. 근데 비전 생각하면 정말 안좋은 데에요.
<eigenjin> 그래도 컴터쪽이 재미 있으면 괜찮지 않을까요?
<eigenjin> 그렇군요...
<eigenjin> 비전...밥 벌어 먹을 것이 없다는 것으로 보이는 군요
<Seony^Work> 네. 관광지에 섬이잖아요.
<Seony^Work> 뭐 여기도 컴퓨터 없이 사는 데도 아니고, 여기도 회계펌이라던가 로펌이라던가 있을 건 다 있는데, 많지 않다는 거죠...
<eigenjin> 그렇군요...정착하기는 쉬운 편인가요?
<Seony^Work> 네. 특히나 에이젼한테는 살기 편하죠.
<Seony^Work> 동네 사람들이 다 asian인데요...
<Seony^Work> 유럽사람들일수록 좀 적응을 못하는 거 같더라구요.
<Seony^Work> 일단 어딜가나 식당 가면 쌀밥부터 나오니깐요..
<Seony^Work> 게다가 파는 게 거진 다 그런 거고...
<eigenjin> 그렇군요...^^ ..주류로 살고 있는 거군요..
<Seony^Work> 맥도널드에서 밥이랑 라면 파는거 보셨어요?
<Seony^Work> 여기가 그런 데에요. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 정말로요..^^ ..라면은 일본식 라면 인가요..
<eigenjin> 아님 한국식 라면인가요?
<Seony^Work> 그냥 컵라면요... 정체불명...
<eigenjin> 아..
<Seony^Work> 맥다널 아침메뉴가 밥이랑 계란후라이랑 스팸이랑 소시지 몇조각 나오는 건데 먹을만 해요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> ^^
<eigenjin> 친구들이랑..다 부러워하지 않나요...
<Seony^Work> 식당들 거의 대부분의 메뉴가 밥+고기 라서, 쌀밥 안먹고 살아온 사람들은 진짜 적응 못하더라구요.
<Seony^Work> 음... 글쎄요. 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 정말로 가서 살기 좋은 동네네요..
<Seony^Work> 대신 좁잖아요. 갈데가 없거든요.
<eigenjin> 그런데,,물가는 어떤가요...채소가격이랑..고기 가격등
<Seony^Work> 좁아서 저는 더 좋지만...
<Seony^Work> 음... 미국 내에서 3번째로 비싸요
<eigenjin> 집값도 약간 ..궁금..
<Seony^Work> 알래스카, 뉴욕 다음으로 하와이..
<eigenjin> 그 점에서..좌절이군요..ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 집값은 뉴욕 다음으로 비싸죠. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 한달 렌트가 얼마나 하나요
<Seony^Work> 근데 여기 사람들은 다들 그렇게 사니까 그냥 살아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 음.. 어느정도 수준으로요?
<eigenjin> 방 하나
<eigenjin> 아님 두개.
<eigenjin> 거기도 아파트 형식이죠.
<Seony^Work> 아파트도 있낀 있는데 비싸요.
<Seony^Work> 음... 2/1/1 기준으로 월 $1,200 이면 싼 편이에요.
<eigenjin> 정말로 비싸군요..
<Seony^Work> 근데 제가 본토는 잘 모르겠는데, 여기는 유학생 알바가 별 대수롭지 않은 거라서 다들 알바해요. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 그렇군요...학교 박에서도 알바를 할 수 있나요?
<Seony^Work> 당연히 불법이지만, 여기 사람들은 별 관심이 없어요.
<eigenjin> 원래 학교 밖에서 알바 하면, 불법으로 알고 있는데..
<Seony^Work> 저 사람이 유학생인거 아는데, 일하는 거 보면 "오 너 여기서 일하냐?" 끝. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 에이시안이 대부분이라...그럴 수도 있겠네요.
<eigenjin> 백인들 많은 지역에선,,,그렇게 쉽지 않을 것 같은데..
<Seony^Work> 잠시만요 손님 오셔서..
<eigenjin> 알바 중이시군요..
<eigenjin> ^^
<Seony^Work> eigenjin: 근데 에이션이 대부분이라서 그런 건 아니구요,
<Seony^Work> 어차피 에이션이라고 해도 2g 3g 넘어가면 자기는 u.s citizen이라고 생각하거든요..
<Seony^Work> 그거야 뭐 본토도 마찬가지겠지만...
<eigenjin> 아니면, 분위기가 좀 유한 분위기 인가 보군요..
<Seony^Work> 근데 under the table로 일하는 사람이 좀 많고, 그런 걸 또 신고하는 분위기도 아니다보니까 그냥 그런갑다 하는 거죠.
<eigenjin> 아님..유학생이 별로 없을 수도 있구요..
<Seony^Work> 네. 맞아요.
<Seony^Work> 분위기가... 섬이라서 좀 게으르고... 여유있고...
<eigenjin> 네..
<eigenjin> 그런 게으른 분위기에서 살고 싶네요..
<bundo> Seony^Work 님 부탁 있어유
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=leadership-conduct 여기 끝부분 번역좀 부탁드려요
<bundo> 시간 나실때 해주시면 되구유 헤헤
<Seony^Work> eigenjin: 그래서 비전이 없어요.
<Seony^Work> bundo: 넵. 금방 해드릴께요
<bundo> Stepping Down 이부분유
<bundo> ^^;
<eigenjin> 하시는 일이 많으시군요. ^^
<bundo> 사적 내용은 사적으로(Keeping the Personal Personal) 이부분도 번역이 되다 말은듯...
<bundo> 암튼 리더 규범에 입각하여  평가서 안낸 리더들 조져야징 쩝
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9499 일년 계획을 했으면 이제 평가도 해야하는데
<bundo> 쩝 반응들이 없어서 재미 없군요 ^^;
<Seony^Work> 잠시 손님...
<Seony^Work> 음... 학교에서 장학금 신청하라는 메일이 왔는데..
<eigenjin> 궁금하군요. 다음이...뭐가 문제가 있나요?
<Seony^Work> 제가 전공하는 분야는 유학생 해당사항 없는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> honors societies에서 주는 것도 확률이 적을 거 같고...
<eigenjin> ^^
<eigenjin> 원래 외국인에게는 장학금 잘 주지 않지 않나요.
<Seony^Work> 거의 없죠. 그나마 저희 학교에 유학생 장학금이라는 게 있어서 $3,000/yr를 받고있긴 하거든요.
<eigenjin> 그렇군요. 좋은 학굔데요.^^
<Seony^Work> 옛날에 하와이 주립대는 유학생 gpa 3.0만 넘어도 학비 50% 깎아줬어요.
<eigenjin> 와..
<Seony^Work> 안그래도 학비 쌌는데, 50% 깎아줘서 유학생들 돈 저금하면서 학교 다녔죠. 집에서 학비 한 푼도 안받구요...
<Seony^Work> 근데 지금은 학교가 미쳐서... ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 911 이후 경제가 안 좋아진후, 모든 학교가 다 마찬가진 것 같아요
<Seony^Work> 다음 주면 성적 나오는데 무쟈게 떨리네요.
<Seony^Work> 벌써부터 떨리기 시작하는데... ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 거기는 쿼터인가요..
<Seony^Work> 봄/여름/가을 학기만 있어요.
<Seony^Work> 봄은 1월 중순에서 5월 중순, 가을은 8월 말에서 12월 중순.
<eigenjin> semester 군요
<Seony^Work> semester가 아닌 곳도 있군요...
<Seony^Work> 섬나라 촌동네 살아서... ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 동부쪽, 이랑 서부 UC계열들은 많이 쿼터해요
<eigenjin> 학기 시작도 그래서 조금 틀리구요..
<eigenjin> 대신 기말 한번만 본다고 하더라구요.
<Seony^Work> 아... 그렇군요...
<eigenjin> 중간 고사는 없데요..
<Seony^Work> 오... 한 번에 성적이 판가름ㄹ 나는군요...
<eigenjin> 네...진도 나가기 힘들어서...시험도 한번
<eigenjin> 과목마다 다르긴 하겠지만..
<eigenjin> 그래서..그런 학교는..과목이 더 세분화 되어 있습니다.
<eigenjin> 만약, 원론 하번만 배우면, 그곳에서는 1,2로 나누어서 배우죠..
<Seony^Work> 그렇군요.. 더 재미있을 수 있겠네요.
<eigenjin> 힘들고, 고생만 많이 하는 것 같던데요...돈도 더 많이 들지 않을까요.
<eigenjin> 더 많이 다녀야 하니..
<Seony^Work> 아 그런가요ㅣ...
<eigenjin> 한 학기에 들을 수 있는 맥시멈 과목 수가..적어 든답니다..아마도..
<eigenjin> 12학점 맥시멈...
<eigenjin> 그것이상 듣기 힘들다고 들었어요.
<Seony^Work> 근데 그렇게 공부하면 공부가 되나 모르겠어요...
<eigenjin> 여름 3달 빼고, 공부만 죽어라 해야..따라갈 수 있다고 하더라구요.
<eigenjin> 물론, 숙제도 많고, 기말 한번만 공식적으로 보지만, 중간 중간에..시험도 많이 있겠죠..
<Seony^Work> 흐.. 대단하네요...
<Seony^Work> 하와이는 완전 여유로운데...
<eigenjin> 그리고, 짧은 시간에, 확실히 한다는 ..그래서..봄학기 끝나면, 사람들이 죽는다고 하더라구요.
<eigenjin> 1월 초-3월..4월-6월...중간에 일주일 방학...
<eigenjin> 이렇게...겨울은..9월에서 12월...중간에 2주 방학
<eigenjin> 이게 쿼러제예요..여름학기는 물론 선택이구요.
<eigenjin> 대신 빨리 졸업할 수 있다는 장점이 있습니다. !
<Seony^Work> 아... 그렇군요....
<Seony^Work> 돈은 엄청 들겠네요
<Seony^Work> 동부는 학비가 어마어마하다던데...
<Seony^Work> 저희 학교 입학처에서 일하는 한국분이, 동부 한 과목 학비가 여기 한 학기 학비라던데요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 저도 자세한건 몰라요...
<eigenjin> 동부 사립 가면, 그럴 수도 있겠네요.
<eigenjin> 거긴 한 학점에 얼마나 하나요?
<Seony^Work> 그냥 12~15 full로 해서 8,000불 조금 안되요.
<Seony^Work> 주립대는 저거보다 좀 더 비싸구요...
<eigenjin> 제반 비용, 모두 포함한 가격인가요?
<Seony^Work> 네
<eigenjin> 그렇다면, 싼 편에 속하는 거네요..
<Seony^Work> 네. 싼편이죠.
<Seony^Work> 근데 뉴욕은 더 싸더라구요
<eigenjin> ^^
<eigenjin> 써니 말씀하는 거죠..그런가요..
<Seony^Work> 네. 큐니랑 써니
<eigenjin> 그렇군요..
<eigenjin> 저도 촌에만 살아서..다른건 잘 모릅니다.
<Seony^Work> 저는 그저 졸업만 했으면 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 저도 마찬가지요.
<eigenjin> 그런데 안 시켜 준다는
<Seony^Work> 거기도 진짜 한국음식 구경하기 힘들겠네요...
<eigenjin> 네, 동네엔 없구, 아 타이 식당에서 짜장면 파네요. ㅋㅋ , 한국 음식 먹으려면,,대도시로
<eigenjin> 나가야 해요.
<Seony^Work> 여기는, 백인이 옆에서 막 일본어 유창하게 하고 그런 동네라서 미국이라기보단 일본에 사는 거 같아요...
<Seony^Work> 아는 애가 완전 백인인데, 엄마가 한국 사람이라 가끔 만나면 저보고 '형' 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> ㅋㅋ
<eigenjin> 재미있겠군요.
<Seony^Work> 하와이가 이민역사가 오래됐잖아요... 이런 일이 부지기수죠...
<Seony^Work> 언어학 전공하던 학생한테 들은 얘긴데, 어떤 백인은 일본어와 한국어의 유사점을 찾아서 한국말을 쉽게 배우더라는 얘기도 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 그래서 하와이 가서 살고 싶은건지도...그것보다도 따뜻한 남쪽 나라에 사는 것이...꿈이라..
<Seony^Work> 음... 하와이가 남쪽은 아닐껄요?
<eigenjin> 언어쪽에 탁월한 유전인자를 가지고 있는 사람들이군요.
<eigenjin> 알아요..말이 그렇다는 거죠..따뜻한 나라..
<Seony^Work> 하와이 언어학이 세계 최고라더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 소문으로는 박사학위 따면 전세계에서, 자기학교 교수 해달라고 콜이 온다는 얘길... ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 그렇군요...
<Seony^Work> 본토는 어떤지 모르겠는데, 여기 한인2,3세들은 말은 못해도 알아듣는 건 다 해서 말조심해야되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 특히 MK처럼.. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> mk는 뭔가요..여하간, 여긴, 한국사람 별로 없어요..중부라...
<Seony^Work> 여기 관리자요..
<eigenjin> 동네도 학교도시라...유학생들 빼곤, 거의 없는 것 같아요.
<eigenjin> 이세신가요?
<eigenjin> 2g 인건가요? 전 잘 모르니..
<Seony^Work> 네. 2세. 근데 읽고쓰고 다 해요. 나중에 보시면 알아요.
<Seony^Work> MK-BB: 혹시 한국뉴스도 읽어요?
<eigenjin> 한국말도 유창하게 잘하고, 영어도 유창하게 잘하고...부럽네요
<eigenjin> 영어도 잘 못하고, 한국말도 어눌해 지고 있는 1인. T.T
<Seony^Work> 저는 영어는 못하고 한국말은 점점 이상하게 하고.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 1.5세랑 2세들 맞춰준다고 쉽게 얘기하려고 하다보니 말이 점점 이상해지고 있어요
<eigenjin> 교류가 많은 모양이네요.
<eigenjin> ^^
<Seony^Work> 좁잖아요.
<Seony^Work> 모르는 애들도 한 다리만 건너면 다 아는데요...
<Seony^Work> 여긴 사고치면 떠나야되요. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> ㅋㅋ
<eigenjin> 어찌보면, 살기 어려운 동네네요...사람한테 스트레스 많이 받으면, 살기 힘든 동네 일 수도 있게네요
<Seony^Work> 이번에 올A 받으면 와이프가 겜 3일 시켜준댔는데 다음주가 무쟈게 기대되네요...
<Seony^Work> 네. 근데 저는 여기가 좁아서 좋아요.
<Seony^Work> 멀리 안가도 되고..
<Seony^Work> 맨날 가는데만 왔다갔다하면 되고..
<eigenjin> ^^
<eigenjin> 질문입니다 : 혹시 에디터 중에 emacs key binding 사용하는 에디터 없을까요?
<Seony^Work> 경영학 하시는 분이 이맥스를 쓰시다뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 저는 온리 메모장인데...
<eigenjin> 이맥스 안씁니다. ..
<eigenjin> 이맥스 키바이딩이 좋아서요...무지 편하거든요..자판에서 손을 움직일 필요가 없어서요.
<Seony^Work> 그냥 키바인딩만 원하시는 거군요..
<eigenjin> 쓰기는 쓰는데...너무 어려어서...이맥스를 쓰기는 좀 힘들거든요.
<eigenjin> 그래서 키바이딩이 지원되는 에디터를 찾고 있습니다.
<Seony^Work> eigenjin: 시간 괜찮으시면 아까 그 번역 좀 부탁드려요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 손님이 들락날락하니까 진득하게 앉아서 할 수가 없네요
<eigenjin> 하던 사람이 하는 것이 더 낳지 않을까요. 게다가..용어도 그렇고..컴터쪽은 잘 몰라서...
<eigenjin> 하던것도 있고..
<eigenjin> 물론 저도...
<Seony^Work> 윤리규범에 관한 내용이에요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 한번 보기는 하겠습니다.
<Seony^Work> 분도님께서 제게 일을 주셨으니 제가 해야겠네요.
<Seony^Work> 일단 한 paragraph만 끝내고, 나머지는 집에서 해야겠어요
<Seony^Work> bundo: 저 포럼 아이디 좀 바꿔주실 수 있을까요?
<Seony^Work> 닉네임이랑 아이디랑 달라서, 아무래도 좀 바꿔야할 거 같아요
<bundo> 가능합니다 써니님 부탁이야 머 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> Seony로 바꿔주세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네..
<Seony^Work> 근데 도쿠위키는 아이디가 다른가보군요...
<bundo> 네 도큐 연동 끄었습니다.
<bundo> 스펨 봇이 너무 심해서
<Seony^Work> 아...
<bundo> 일단 지금 포럼에 로그아웃하십시오
<bundo> 아이디 바꾸려면 ...
<bundo> 일단 지금 포럼에 로그아웃하십시오
<Seony^Work> 네 했습니다.
<eigenjin> 정말로 어려운데요.
<bundo> S 대문자로 할까요 소문자로 할까요
<Seony^Work> 대문자로 해주세요
<eigenjin> 나도 앞부분 하고 있는데..할필요 없는 건가요.
<bundo> 넵
<Seony^Work> 앞부분은 지금 제가 다 했어요
<eigenjin> 그래요..그럼...빠지도록 하겠습니다.
<bundo> 이제 Seony로 로그인 될것입니다.
<Seony^Work> 뒷부분 좀.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 넵
<eigenjin> 그런데, 아까 전에도 이야기 했지만, 연속성 부분에서...
<bundo> 오늘 점심은 칼국수 먹어야지 헤헤 보리밥 조금 주는거로
<eigenjin> 좀 그렇지 않나요..물론...나중에 고치시겠지만,,
<Seony^Work> bundo: 한 문단 번역했습니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<eigenjin> 전, 좀 의역을 심하게 하는 편이라.
<Seony^Work> 나머지 하나는 시간 나는대로 올릴께요..
<bundo> 그게 중간도 다 안된 건가 봐요 ?
<Seony^Work> eigenjin: 저도 번역을 잘 못해서 심하게 의역해요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 중간이라뇨?
<bundo> 저는 밑에 그거만 안된거로 보았는데
<Seony^Work> Stepping down이 두문단이잖아요... 그래서 한 문단 완료해서 올렸어요.
<eigenjin> 그럼 번역해서,,,올려 드릴께요
<eigenjin> 나중에 고치십시요.
<bundo> 아하 ^^;
<Seony^Work> 번역자 제 이름 넣어도 되죠? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네...
<bundo> 사적 내용은 사적으로(Keeping the Personal Personal) 이부분도 다 번역 되지 못한거 같습니더
<Seony^Work> bundo: 그 부분도 제가 마무리해놓겠습니다.
<bundo> ^^ 감사
<bundo> 번역에 더스트 이름 그대로 두고 그밑에 또 이름 넣으십시오
<Seony^Work> 넵
<bundo> 제가 나중 감수 해보겠습니다.
<eigenjin> Seony: the Ubuntu code of Conduct는 직위로 부터 명예로운 퇴진에 대해 논의했다.
<eigenjin> 명예로운 퇴진은, 의사 결정 및 특정한 일에 대한 진행에 책임을 가지고 있는 리더에게 중요하다. 가령 예를 들어, 1) 만약 팀의 리더의 참여가 팀의 협의회(자문회)의 정족수 구성에 필요하다면, 2) 만약 팀 리더 역활을 하고 있는 사람이 그 역활을 일시적으로 수행할 수 없을 때, 현재 팀의 리더를 맏고 있는 사람은 그 사실에 대해 팀원에게 미
<eigenjin> 리 알려야 한다.
<eigenjin> 만약, 팀 리더의 부재가 장기화가 가시화 되면, 현재 팀 리더를 맡고 있는 사람은, 자신이 팀의 리더로서 역활을 할 수 있을 때까지 팀 리더의 위치에서 퇴진해야 한다.
<eigenjin> 동일하게, the Code of Conduct 에 명시된 바와 같이, 다음과 같은 경에도, 팀 리더는 명예롭게 퇴진하는 것에 대해 고려해야 한다. 즉, 우분투 커뮤니티 안에서 리더로 위치에 오르게 되면, 리더는 명예로운 퇴진을 할것을 맹세해야 하며, 팀의 동료들에게 리더가 팀에서 떠날 시, 팀의 운영이 자연스럽게 이어질 수 있도록 동료들에게 확인켜야 한다
<eigenjin> .
<eigenjin> 사용의 여부는 알아서 하세요.
<Seony^Work> 넵 감사합니다.
<eigenjin> 두번째, 문장도 조만간 올리겠습니다.
<eigenjin> 두번째 문장입니다.
<eigenjin> 참고
<eigenjin> 리더의 역활이, 부재중인 사람의 의사 결정을 "차단"하지 않는 경우에는 별로 중요하지 않다.
<eigenjin> 예를 들어, 만약, 당신이 50명으로 구성된 팀 중 한명이고, 예상보다 길어진 리더로서의 역활의 부재로 인해, 리더에서 물러나야 한다는 것을 의미하지 않는다. 왜냐하면, 의사결정이 당신이 거기에 없다고 해서 차단되지 않기 때문이다. 반대로, 만약, 당신의 리더의 자리가 의사결정에 있어서 꼭 필요한 것이라며, 예상보다 길어진, 계속되는
<eigenjin> 부재는 심각하게 고려되어야 하며, 이 경우, 리더인 당신은, 퇴진에 대해서 고려하거나, 부재기간 동안, 대리인의 선임에 대해 고려해야 한다.
<eigenjin> 번역 무지 어렵네요.
<eigenjin> 사양해야 할 일 중의 하나가 되어 버린 듯 ^^
<Seony^Work> 이건 전부 올려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 네?
<eigenjin> 무슨?
<Seony^Work> 두번째요... ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 첫문장은 좀 이사한데..
<eigenjin> 여하간.. 편하실 데로..^^
<Seony^Work> 성함이랑 이메일 주시면 번역자 올려드릴께요
<Seony^Work> 아. 성함은 필요없겠구나...
<Seony^Work> 이메일 주소만 주세요.
<eigenjin> 넹
<eigenjin> 이멜 : sngjnlm@gmail.com
<eigenjin> 입니다.
<Seony^Work> 닉네임은 지금 닉네임 그대로 쓰시죠?
<eigenjin> 네 이 닉네임이, 포럼 닉네임입니다
<Seony^Work> 네. 저장했습니다.
<eigenjin> 전 이만
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 계심?
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 핑
<fudoyusei> 안녕하세요 ^^
<fudoyusei> @MK-BB : 말도 하시네요
<MK-BB> 원래 말하는데.흠
<fudoyusei> @MK-BB : 흠 저는 그 동안 조용히 계신 것만 봐서요
<Seony^Work> MK-BB: ?
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 물어볼거있어요
<MK-BB> 쿼리 넣을게요
<hanbin973> anyone help me please~ booting impossible. Now running on live usdb
<hanbin973> usb
<ctrl144> 한빈군 나갔네요 ;;
<hanbin973> hmmm? this case is little different with the last case =.=? oh my god =.=;;
<shriekout> what's up?
<shriekout> 영어는 이것만에 모른다능... =33
<hanbin973> ....
<hanbin973> live usb, therefore korean input is impossible
<shriekout> -ㅅ-
<shriekout> live usb?
<hanbin973> In my memories, there was somekind of bot that translate words like aowlrnfma to korean
<hanbin973> yes. live usb. the system is stuck. the assignment is over, so i am trying to restore the system back as before
<shriekout> hanbin973, http://www.leejeonghwan.com/media/archives/001366.html read!
<shriekout> and watch last reply
<shriekout> konglish lol =33
<shriekout> google.co.kr .... keyword "live usb 한글 우분투"
<hanbin973> thanks
<shriekout> :ㅇ
<shriekout> :D
<hanbin973> the problem is, no ibus-hangul. So no korean input
<hanbin973> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14494&p=72048#p72048 the error messages are here.
<hanbin973> Well.... hmm;;; just format it =.=?
<hanbin973> ah?? home folder disappeared =.=?
<hanbin973> ok. I think I have the answer. first, I need to run grub-update... but;;; well.. it dosen't work ??!!!
<hanbin973> some folders are view as executables and 0101010101010 blah blah formes text messages. from here, I can predict that something is reaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAally wrong =.=''
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 데이트 약속이 토요일로 고정되어서 모임에 빠지게되네요 -_-;
<bundo>  이런 배신 ?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 이애
<lyuso> 데이트라....
<bundo> han9k 왔다가 가요 얼굴좀 보게 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 전 여전히 못가는 신세입니다.  =)
<lyuso> 예산을 짜고짜도 이번엔 도저히 불가능.....
<bundo> 쩝
<han9k> ^^; 우분투 스티커도 전해야되는데요..
<han9k> 한묶음 사서 딱 2개 떼다 썼어요..
<bundo> 어 저 하나 주세유
<bundo> 저 넥북에 붙이게..
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 하나만 주시면 되유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전에 300개 있었는데
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ 다 주고 저는 없다는거에요
<bundo> 넥북 뽀대 나게 들고 다녀야 발표도 잘되고 유저들 늘죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> han9k 님 1시반 부터니깐 들렀다 가세요
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 집 보러 다녀야되서요..;
<han9k> 토요일 스케줄이 빡빡해요..
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<han9k> 철로된 스티커라 귀한건데 어디갔는지 지금 또 안보이네요 -_-;
<han9k> 스티커 찾으면 주중에 찾아뵐께요
<bundo> 넵 ^^;
<bundo> 우동드시러 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 저 사무실에 잘 있지 않으니 오시기전날 전화 주시와요 ^^;
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 외국계 회사만 지원서 넣다가 분도님이 올린 글보고 한국계 회사도 넣으려니 서류 넣을 것들이 포멧이 많이 다르네요 -_-
<bundo> 외국계 들어 가세유 ㅎ
<han9k> 오픈한 곳이 없어유 =_=
<han9k> 그리고 저는 작은 회사가 좋아요..
<han9k> 큰회사 정복하려면 시간과 돈이 많이 들어서요..;
<lexlove> 먼저 자러갑니다~~~
<han9k> 쉬세요~
<lyuso> 먼저갑니다. =)
<han9k> 주무세요
<han9k> (맨날 늦네 -_-)
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 꾸벅
<acooda> 한아얄씨로 넘어가야대나 여기 접속할때마다 사람이 줄어드는 느낌이...
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 주말이라 사람이 없나봐요..
<han9k> 11시되니까 몇분 빠져나가네요.
<acooda> 딩굴딩굴
<acooda> 분도님 또 술머그러 갔군 -0-
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 자러갑니다. 주말 잘보내세요~
<han9k> 감기 유행하니 조심하시구요
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-18
<Seony^Work> Creative Gigaworks T40 이거 쓰시는 분 계세요?
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 간밤에 눈이 안와서 다행이네요
<muji> 우분투에서 cpu 팬 속도 조절하는 프로그램이 있나요?
<hyeckjinkwon> 안녕하세요
<hyeckjinkwon> 한국우분투 사용자 모임 채널 아닌가요?
<hyeckjinkwon> Cobuntu 10.04 사용자입니다. 방금 설치 완료 했는데 토템 플레이어로 DVD를 재생할 수가 없더군요 재생할 수 있는 방법을 알고 싶습니다. 리눅스는 처음 사용해 봅니다.
<ctrl144> 쩝...
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투 10.04 LTS입니다. DVD를 보고 싶은데 기본 영상재생 프로그램으론 재생이 되질 않더군요 리눅스는 처음 사용해 보는데 다른 설정을 해줘야 하는 겁니까?
<locofrank|linux> 코덱은 설치하셨나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨
<ctrl144> smplayer 추천드림....
<HYECKJINKWON> ??
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 코덱 설치 해 보라고요/
<ctrl144> 지금 뜨는 게 토템 플레이어 아닌가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 네 맞습니다.
<ctrl144> 토템은... 소프트웨어 센터에서 코덱 설치하셔야 할거구...
<HYECKJINKWON> 찾아 볼게요 답변 감사합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 음
<ctrl144> smplayer는 그냥 설치하시면 아마 다 될겁니다 재생까지는
<HYECKJINKWON> 알겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 답변 감사합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투 10.04LTS설치후 바로 업데이트 관리자를 실행 시켯는데...  쭉~ 업뎃하다 갑자기 Daemon 설정파일을 바꾸겠냐고 물어오는데..
<HYECKJINKWON> 이거 바꿔도 상관 없는 건가요?
<locofrank|linux> 어떤 데몬인가요??
<HYECKJINKWON> avahi-daemon이라고 나옵니다.
<locofrank|linux> 네 그냥 클릭하세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 바꿔도 된다는 말씀이시죠?
<ctrl144> 기존 설정 파일 유지에 체크되어있지 않나요
<HYECKJINKWON> 유지에 X 바꾸기에 V 표시가 되어있네요
<locofrank|linux> 그냥 아무것도 건드리지 마시고 다음 누르시면 될꺼에요
<ctrl144> 맞아요 거의는 그냥 눌러도 문제 없는 설정.
<HYECKJINKWON> 유지 or 바꾸기 두가지 선택 밖에 없네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 감사합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 위에도 써 놨지만 리눅스는 처음 사용해 보는데 책을 구입해 봐야 할까요?
<MK-Droid> Seony^Work 계시나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-19
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 뭐하심?
<Seony^Work> 일하는 중
<MK-BB> 나 Mac Mini 살꺼같은데
<MK-BB> 250불에
<MK-BB> 램거기에 맞는거좀 줘요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 가능하시겠심?
<Seony^Work> type만 맞으면.
<MK-BB> 오키 알아보지요
<MK-BB> Core 2 Duo라던데
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 하드 80기가 -__)
<MK-BB> 그게 좀 걸림
<Seony^Work> 하드는 싸잖아요.
<Seony^Work> 코어2듀오를 250불에 사는 것만 해도 잘사는 거에요.
<MK-BB> 진짜?
<MK-BB> lion 으로 업글해준다던데
<MK-BB> 흐훗
<Seony^Work> 누가 그래요?
<MK-BB> 그친구가
<Seony^Work> 아직 나오지도 않은 걸 어떻게 업글 해준대요?
<MK-BB> 나오면 말임
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 우선은 snow leopard 쓰구
<Seony^Work> 나올려면 아직 1년이나 기다려야되요. ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> app store도 나온다면서요
<Seony^Work> 어차피 MacOSX은 라이센스키나 시리얼 넘버 같은 게 없어서, 그냥 토렌트에서 구해서 설치하기만 하면 되요.
<MK-BB> 맥미니는 봐서 티비하구 연결시킬거임
<Seony^Work> 앱스토어는 1월달에.
<MK-BB> 그리구 키보드+마우스는 블투스로 하구
<MK-BB> 훗
<Seony^Work> 티비에 연결시킬거면 그냥 애플TV사요.
<MK-BB> 맥미니도 apple tv된단던데요
<MK-BB> 일부러 맥미니 쓰는거임
<MK-BB> 전 토랭이에서 한국티비 다운로드 받으니
<Seony^Work> 아마 애플tv 프로그램이 있어야할 거 같은데...
<Seony^Work> 근데 뭐 토렌트 쓸거면 굳이 애플티비는 없어도 되겠네
<Seony^Work> 애플스토어 가서 리모콘이나 하나 사요.
<MK-BB> 리모콘도 준데요
<Seony^Work> 오... 괜찮네
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 돈주세요
<Seony^Work> 무슨 돈?
<MK-BB> 나 완전 그노트북 사구
<MK-BB> 그지 됬어요
<MK-BB> 1월에 후원금 들어오는거 봐서
<MK-BB> 사야겠심
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러니까 그냥 x-mas 선물 주는 거 대신 노트북 값 해요.
<MK-BB> 돈 없어서 노트북도 지금 새로 사긴했는데
<Seony^Work> 그러게 티비는 왜 샀어요
<MK-BB> 그거 1월에 돌아와서 리펀드 해야하게 생김
<MK-BB> 티비는 싸게 샀어요
<MK-BB> $2000 짜리 $600 에샀어요
<MK-BB> 삼성에 아는사람있어서
<Seony^Work> 아... 완전 거저네
<Seony^Work> 그 정도면 거저 먹은거.
<MK-BB> 20% ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 30% 인가
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 하여튼 그렇게 사긴했는데 LED 3D 되구
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> home theater 시스템만 사면 될듯
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 1월에 얼마 주실거임.. 후원금
<MK-BB> 그 쉬핑하구 남은거+50 이니
<MK-BB> 저한테 주시면 되요 후훗
<Seony^Work> 70불
<MK-BB> 쉬핑이 30불이였심/ㅎ
<Seony^Work> ㅇㅇ
<Seony^Work> 30불 좀 넘어요. 근데 그냥 30불로 해줄께요
<MK-BB> 맥미니 $250 이면 싼거임?
<Seony^Work> 맥미니? 아까는 맥북이라면서요
<MK-BB> 맥미니 인데
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony^Work> 옛날 white macmini?
<Seony^Work> 아니면 aluminium mac mini?
<MK-BB> 화이트 던
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: white 던데.. 그럼 비싼거임?
<Seony^Work> core2duo니까 싸게 사는 거에요.
<Seony^Work> 어차피 알루미늄 맥미니가 2010년 여름에 나왔으니까,
<Seony^Work> 그걸 250불에 팔면 미친거지. ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 흠...
<MK-BB> 그럼 방학 끝나구 말하기로 했으니까
<MK-BB> 그때 보자구요
<Seony^Work> ㅇㅋ
<MK-BB> 램은 우선 맥미니에 맞는거로 보내주세요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work>  어떤 맥미니인지 모델명을 봐야되요.
<Seony^Work> ddr 타입 안맞으면 어떻게 하려구요
<MK-BB> 오키 모델명 물어볼게요
<MK-BB> 지금은 틀렸구
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 옹 노트북 뭐살지 마음 정함
<Seony^Work> 뭐 살건데요? 맥북?
<MK-BB> http://amzn.to/flrmh2
<MK-BB> 이거 살거임
<MK-BB> 가격도 좋구 성능도 좋은편이구
<Seony^Work> 음... 개인적으로 HP는 절대 비추하는데...
<MK-BB> 지금 HP꺼 쓰구있어요
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> walmart가서 물살려구 갔는데..
<MK-BB> 가격 저렴하길래 우선급하게 샀는데
<MK-BB> 1월에 이거 리펀드 하구
<MK-BB> 저거사려구요
<Seony^Work> 30일 refund에요?
<Seony^Work> 월마트도 아마 computer나 그런거는 좀 더 짧을텐데
<MK-BB> 넵
<MK-BB> 알아봤어요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아.. 저 HP 사서 잘해보려구요
<Seony^Work> 가격만 싸다면야 뭐... 나쁠 건 없죠
<MK-BB> 아 맥미니 사서 티비하구 연결하나 아니면 넷북 사야하나
<MK-BB> 고민.ㅠ
<spie> hello.
<jasonjang> Seony^Work; 혹 시간되면 전자우편 확인 바랍니다.
<MK-BB> jasonjang 오래만이에요
<jasonjang> LTNC mc
<jasonjang> LTNC MK
<jasonjang> LTNC MK-BB
<MK-BB> 후훇
<MK-BB> 아 전 새벽 2:26
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그러게~ 왜 안주무셔?
<jasonjang> 일전에 눈 좀 많이 왔죠?
<MK-BB> 넵
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 소식은 듣고 있어요
<MK-BB> 비행기 타러 가야되유
<MK-BB> 한 5시간뒤에
<jasonjang> 학교서 집으루?
<MK-BB> ㅇㅇ
<MK-BB> 이동내 눈 저번주에 합쳐서 한 14인치는 온듯
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 쫌 많이 왔군!!!! ㅋ
<MK-BB> 대박임
<MK-BB> 하루에 8인치
<MK-BB> 다음날
<MK-BB> 4인치
<MK-BB> 그다음날 2-3인치
<MK-BB> 흠
<jasonjang> 그래도 모 20인치에는 못 미치는...ㅋ
<jasonjang> 암튼...그나마 다행이요
<MK-BB> 눈을 좋아하긴하는데
<MK-BB> 이렇게 올줄
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 아직 젊다는......
<jasonjang> nick 붙여줘야 알아 봅니다. 다른 일 하는 중!
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> jasonjang: facebook 하나 만드세요.ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 컹~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 아~ 온라인 생활이 몇 년인데...그게 없겠우!
<jasonjang> BUT 억제 중.
<MK-BB> 흐
<MK-BB> 친추 하셔야지요
<MK-BB> 흣
<MK-BB> 아 오늘 좀있다 공항패션 나올듯
<MK-BB> 후훗
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 아직도 일하심?
<jasonjang> 아~ 아마 그러신듯
<MK-BB> jasonjang 얼굴책 친추하셔야지요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 풉, 버즈, 트윝이면 되죠. 모 또? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 사생활 노출되는 거 싫어서요
<MK-BB> 후훗 -_-) 저 트윗 잘안함
<MK-BB> 얼굴책을 제일 자주함
<jasonjang> 그래도 잘 보고 있음......아...그리고 MK-BB RSS 도 구독 중.
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 폰산뒤로 미투데이 사용하기 시작.ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 예, 잘 보고 있어요
<MK-BB> 헐
<MK-BB> 흣
<jasonjang> 내 그러니, 눈 많이 온 것, 머 먹는지...공항엔 왜 가는지..............알죠
<jasonjang> 적당히만 노출하면 기숙사에 도둑 들겠오?
<MK-BB> 헐...
<MK-BB> 방번호 같은걸 모르는데
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 저희 빌딩은 새거라서 보안 좋아요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony^Work ~~
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 거기 밤 9시일텐데
<Seony> 다들 왜이리 날 찾지 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Seony^Work; 아직도 근무중?! 헉
<lyuso> 흐음..
<ctrl144> 이클립스에서 C 해보려고 했는데 패키지가...
<lyuso> .....
<lyuso> 까세요
<ctrl144> 이클립스는 깔았는데
<ctrl144> CDT가 없... -_-;
<ctrl144> CDT는 이클립스 홈페이지 가니까
<ctrl144> 리눅스엔 뭐 기본 포함임 ㅇㅇ? 이런식으로 되어있던데 말입니다;
<lyuso> help->install new software
<ctrl144> 엌 이건 뭐죠
<ctrl144> 왜 이런방식인거 ㄷ
<ctrl144> 여기서 뭘 설치해야 -_-;
<lyuso> C
<lyuso> 라고 필터에 입력
<ctrl144> 까지는 했는데요
<lyuso> 그러면 페키지 나올꺼에요
<ctrl144> 설마 Mylyn
<ctrl144> 브릿지
<ctrl144> 저게 버전명이었나요 어이쿠
<lyuso> .....
<ctrl144> 지금 제가 설치한게 갈릴레오버전이던데 Mylyn도 그런거였던겁니까
<lyuso> 그건 아닐텐데......
<ctrl144> 오호라 한참 밑에 있네요 -_-;
<ctrl144> 무언가 밑에 Eclipse C/C++ Dev 설치하고 다른거 뭔가 필요해보이는거 체크했달까요
<ctrl144> 흠;
<ctrl144> lyuso // 해결
<lyuso> ㅇㅇ
<ctrl144> Hello World 를 printf했습니다 방금
<lyuso> 잘하셧어요
<ctrl144> ㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> 으아니 이것은 C 이로니!
<ctrl144> 라는 느낌이에요 -_-
<lyuso> ......;
<lyuso> 술 드신거 아직 안꺠셧나
<ctrl144> 저 안먹었어요 술
<ctrl144> 술 안티임 ㅇㅇ
<lyuso> 토요일날 드셧을 것 같은데
<ctrl144> 안먹었어요 ㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> 두루치기는 좀 많이 먹었
<lyuso> =)
<lyuso> 두루치기를 먹어본 적이 없어서
<lyuso> 어떤건지는 모르겠네요.
<ctrl144> http://goo.gl/fW34l 이런거요
<ctrl144> 거의 이거랑 비슷했음
<lyuso> 밥비벼먹으면 맜있었겠네요.
<ctrl144> 뭐... 토요일날 간 두루치기집은 약간 전골인지 찌개인지로 보일 정도로 국물이 많아서
<ctrl144> 비벼먹는다기보단 말아먹는;;; 것 같던데요
<lyuso> ..... 그래도 부러워요. 그때 저는 집더하기 알뜰상품 noodles 를 먹고있었으니
<ctrl144> ?!?
<lyuso> 사람은 꼭 칼로리만 체우는 게 아니라
<lyuso> 적어도 가끔은 맛있는 음식을 먹고 싶을 것입니다.
<ctrl144> 음... 네
<lyuso> =)
<ctrl144> 음 동지가 오셨습니다
<ctrl144> lyuso // jincreator는 우리와 동년배입니다
<lyuso> 네......
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<ctrl144> 이번에 우분투 모임에서 저는 jincreator님과 직접 만남 ㅇㅇ
<lyuso> 네. 안녕하세요. =)
<ctrl144> 류소님도 동년배인데 1년 빨리 대학가셨음...
<lyuso> 허허.....
<ctrl144> 아니 뭐 개인적인 내용은 여기까지... 쩝
<jincreator> 대학은 어느 분야로 가셨나요?
<lyuso> computer engineering major 입니다.
<ctrl144> 그냥 컴공이라고 하심은....
<lyuso> 메이저니까요.
<ctrl144> ㅎㅎ
<ctrl144> 여튼 저도 컴공 진크리에이터님도 컴공이니
<lyuso> software engineering majority for database archtecture 이런 것보다야.
<ctrl144> 같이 놀까나요~(어?)
<lyuso> 그런데 흑객님은 어디로 가셧나요?
<lyuso> 말 안해주셧던 것으로 기억합니다.
<ctrl144> 아?
<ctrl144> 말 안했나요;;;;;;
<lyuso> 대학까지 이야기 하셧죠.
<ctrl144> 어느 대학 어느 학과요?
<lyuso> 학과를 이야기 안하셧고...... 국민대 하셧다고.....
<ctrl144> 그니까 학교는 이야기했던것 같은데;;
<lyuso> 휴대폰은 건지셧나요? =)
<ctrl144> 학과는 아마 포럼엔 올렸는데 밀렸나봐요
<ctrl144> 컴퓨터공학부입니다
<ctrl144> (부)
<lyuso> 네.....
<ctrl144> 휴대폰은요
<ctrl144> jincreator님이 건지심 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 흐흐흐
<ctrl144> 제글에서 저분이 건지는 어이없는 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 허허.....
<ctrl144> 전 3G가 필요한데 다들 2G폰이라고 그래서
<lyuso> 그런데 다들 2G 일 수 밖에요.
<ctrl144> 진크~~님은 2G라도 좋다~ 뭐 이런 상황...
<jincreator> 응? 그거 3g인것으로 알고 있는데...
<ctrl144> 아아? 그거라도 필요합니다라고 댓글 붙인게 3G인줄 아신 거
<ctrl144> 설마
<jincreator> 3G 아니야?
<lyuso> 안되면, 중고매물로 사세요.
<lyuso> 익뮤가 상당히 저렴하니까요
<jincreator> 고등학교를 졸업하면서 용돈은 제가 벌어서 쓰라고 부모님이 그러셨거든요...
<ctrl144> jincreator // 여기선 거의 존댓말을 써야 합니다
<ctrl144> 여튼 그건 그거고
<ctrl144> 익뮤 중고 6만 플러스마이너스 1만에 삽니다
<ctrl144> 충분히
<ctrl144> 3G 아니었던 것 같네요; 고무 녹아가는 2G라고
<lyuso> 흑객님이 그래서 그걸 하시라는 이야기였습니다.
<ctrl144> 류소 // 이미 알아봤는데요
<ctrl144> ㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> 워낙 가성비가 좋은 물건이라 나오자마자 나가는 중고매물 ㄷㄷ
<lyuso> 장터매복을 하셔야죠.
<lyuso> 날로 건져지는 것 없습니다.......
<ctrl144> 그 가격이면 거의 미친 기능이다보니 한두명 매복이 아니에요
<lyuso> 당연히......=)
<ctrl144> 근데 마침 어머니께서 넥서스원 35요금제 재약정으로
<ctrl144> 공짜로 주는
<ctrl144> 뭐 그런 걸 발견하셔서
<ctrl144> 아마 그쪽으로 달리지 싶은데요;
<jincreator> 조금 있으면 nexus s 나오지 않나?
<ctrl144> 원래 제가 1월에 나오는 노키아 N8을 사려고 매복중이었거든요
<ctrl144> 저는 안드로이드파가 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> 노꺄파임
<lyuso> 축하드려요
<lyuso> 안드로원 보다는 나은 mobile experience 를 할 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 근데 35요금제는 한달에 얼마나 내요? 3,5000원?
<ctrl144> 그쵸
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-12
<drake_kr> 나도봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<boracay> 좋은 아침입니다~
<jasonjang> 좋은 아침입니다~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> drake_kr: 다 보셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 거미 나온당
<imsu> 김경호 위험 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안돼 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 다음주는 박완규 나오나 보군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 꺄~~~!!!!
<imsu> 자우림이 진짜 편곡 쩌네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 노래가 점점 사이비 종교같아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 사랑이란 없대요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 잉 탈락했네
<imsu> 윤민수보다 여자애가 더 잘한거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 씻고자야지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> gjz
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 군모닝
<imsu> 인순이가 너무 실험적이었나~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> imsu: 한 번의 실수가 탈락까지 간거지
<imsu> Seony: 큭
<imsu> 불안하긴 했어요~
<imsu> 근데 다음 무대도 약간은 또 실험을 한듯해 보여서요
<imsu> 처음 아버지 불렀을 때 진짜 좋았었는데
<bluedusk> 나는 카수다 이야기 하시나요?
<imsu> 넹
<imsu> Seony: 자신의 최대 장점을 약간은 너무 남겨둔듯해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 적우는 어떻게 될까요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다음 주에 진짜 가창력 제대로 못보여주면 다음번 라운드에서 탈락하지 않을까 싶다.
<Seony> 솔직히, 첫회 나왔을 때는 좀 동정심이 없지않아 있었는데... 갈수록 가창력이 별로네
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 감기걸렸다고는 하던데
<imsu> 음이 조금 불안하던데요~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그러니까 그게 이번만은 변명으로 넘어갈 수 있지만, 다음 라운드에서는 안통하겠지
<Seony> 윤도현도 그렇고 나가수에 나온 사람들 중에 감기 안걸려본 사람이 어딨겠어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이게 점점 무대의 수준이 높아지는거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_web: 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> imsu: 근데 에그 속도 얼마나 나오나요? 그리고 30기가면 충분한 용량인가요?
<imsu`> 1 메가 가까이는 나오는거 같은데요
<imsu`> 근데 좀 불안한듯 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_web> 에그 4G는 뭐죠? 좀더 속도가 빨라지는 건가요?
<razGon_web> LTE폰을 와이브로에서 재속도를 내게 해준다는 건지 뭔지..
<yemharc> razGon_web: http://goo.gl/Oanns
<razGon_web> yemharc: 역시나 만물박사십니다. !!
<jasonjang> razGon_web: 일전부터 미디어 스트리밍 찾았지요? 저도 vlc 사용하지만, ice cast 도 알아 보세요 ^^ 각자 장/단점이 있답니다.
<razGon_web> 옙. 근데vlc는 스트리밍 사용하려면 리스트에 장착해야 하는지요?
<razGon_web> 일다능ㄴ 그것도 찾아 보도록 하겠습니다.
<razGon_web> Seony: Aloha!
<razGon_web> 그곳은 아직 멋진 일요일.
<razGon_web> 부럽네요.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵 맞습니다.
<razGon_web> 점심 드시고 평화로운 오후를 즐기시고 계시겠군요..=.=;
<Seony> 셤공부해야해서 평화롭진 않습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 저도 "평화로운" 오잉?  하고 생각했는데....비는 그쳤죠? 워낙 소나기..동네라서
<Seony> 네. 비는 밤에만 와요. 지금 VPN 서버 세팅 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 예
<Seony> 하와이 날씨의 특징이... 비는 밤에만 와요
<Seony> 음... VPN서버로 쓰는 넷북을 기왕 토렌트 머신 전용으로도 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 토렌토 머신 중에 시딩머신으로 괜찮죠.
<razGon_web> 토렌토 파일만 보관.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<razGon_web> drake_kr: 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> razGon_web: 네 할룽여
<razGon_web> 키보드교 교주님.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 으케
<drake_kr> 키티교주기도 합니다
<razGon_web> 지금은 펜타크래프로 치고 있습니다. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 고무키보드라니..
<razGon_web> 병원 키보드는 무선 키보드.
<razGon_web> 가볍게 칠수 있어서 괜찮아요.
<yemharc> 아.......
<yemharc> 이거 진짜 위기다........
<drake_kr> 음.. blue나 brown이었다면 다른 키보드는 다 고무..
<drake_kr> 다행히 흑축이라 다른 키보드도 치실수 있는것..
<razGon_web> 흑축은 게임하는데 정말 좋은 반응성을 보이더라구요. 근데 반발력이 있어서인지. 손가락이 가끔씩 아픈데가 생기더라구요.
<razGon_web> 소음은 생각보다 많은 편은 아니더군요.
<drake_kr> 청축 갈축은 소음이 좀 *많이* 심한 대신 장시간 쳐도 손이 안 아파유
<jasonjang> yemharc: 안녕? 무슨 말씀?
<razGon_web> 게임하느라고 손가락에 힘을 자꾸 줘서 그런거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> lexlove2: 어서오세요.
<lexlove2> razGon_GNM, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> jasonjang: 오늘 아침에 프로그램을 받았는데
<yemharc> 내일 오전까지 통신사에 넘겨야 한다네요
<yemharc> .......나보고 어쩌라는겨
<jasonjang> 위기? 포기? ㅎ
<drake_kr> 아나 그런 꼼수를..
<razGon_web> drake_kr:  흑축은 제가 지금 치는 키보드 보다가 소음이 약간 더나는 정도 입니다.
<yemharc> jasonjang: 개발자가 얼마나 따라와 주느냐에 달렸네요...
<drake_kr> imsu`: 너도 흑축이자나
<razGon_web> yemharc: ?!! 뭐하자는 건지.... 헐... 무슨 날치기 통과라도 시키라는 말인가?
<drake_kr> yemharc: 리젝 걸어
<yemharc> 그래도 같은 게임에 통신사만 바꾸는거니까 그러려니 했는데
<yemharc> 그래서 딱히 위기도 뭣도 아니었어야 했는데
<yemharc> 좀 전에 개발자한테 전화하니까 [아, 그건 다른분이...]
<yemharc> ......뭐임마!
<razGon_web> 허거거...
<razGon_web> 어디 통신사로 납품하나요?
<yemharc> 3사 전부요
<razGon_web> 아.
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<imsu> drake_kr: 흑축이 정말 게임할 때 좋아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 프리스타일 농구하는데 최근 평균 블록 5~7 개 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아놔
<razGon_web> 반응성 짱입니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 모여라 흑축파 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 3~5 개만 해도 잘하는 소리 듣는데 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 평블이 5~7이면 괴물인데요..-_-;
<imsu> 팝 만나면 제사날임 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 잘하는 팝 만나면?
<imsu> 그래도 기본 3~4개는 발라요
<bluedusk> ...기본 3~4개라니..
<bluedusk> 언제 imsu 님이랑 농구해야겠다..
<imsu> 뭐 아직 최고는 12개 밖에 못했지만 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 처음 2~3개 바르면 덩크안함 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> bluedusk: 프스 하세요? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 2하는데요
<bluedusk> ..
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> 2는 안해봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 2는 좀 실제 농구처럼 만들려고 그래서
<bluedusk> 1같은 사기블락이랑 사기 리바가 안됬었죠..
<imsu> 아~
<bluedusk> 지금은 패치돼서 똑같아졌지만..;
<imsu> 사기 블락이라니요?
<imsu> 사기 리바? 역리?
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<imsu> 사기 블락은 뭐에요?
<bluedusk> imsu, 님이 하는거
<imsu> ?
<bluedusk> 한판에 블락 몇십개씩..ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 타이밍 맞춰서 하는거잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그게 2에서는 같이 타이밍 맞게 떠도
<imsu> 기덩은 반박자 느리게
<imsu> 키스는 조냉 빨리 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 몸싸움 능력치나 그런거에 따라서 블락 날려버리기 가 발동 되는거 같더라구요
<bluedusk> 정확히는 몰라요 저도 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 하여튼 타이밍 맞다고 다 발리는건 아님..
<imsu> 하긴 딥인가 뭔가 그거 만나면 저도 못바름 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 실제 농구도 타이밍 맞게 뜬다고 뜨면 다 발리는게 아닌것처럼..;
<imsu> 실제 농구는 쿨럭.. 프리스타일처럼 될리가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 용슛은 실제 농구에서 다 발리잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전혀 의미 없는 슛 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 헉...
<razGon_web> 프리스타일1 이였나요?
<razGon_web> 저도 슈가.ㅋ
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 무개념 슈가.ㅋ
<imsu> 전 요즘 스포로 하는지라 개발리고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그냥 받으면 패스 없이 발려도 그냥 슈팅.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지크가 정말 사기에요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_web> 스포가 득점력이 좋죠.
<imsu> 막을 수 없음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_web> 지크?
<razGon_web> 제가 안한지 몇년되서요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 한 3년 되었네요.ㅋ
<imsu> 캐쉬 캐릭인데
<imsu> 3점 다들가요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거의 다 들어감 .. 3점에 특화된 캐릭이죵
<razGon_web> 막장 캐릭이군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아웅!
<imsu> 달리기 신발 없으면 정말 개 발립니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> http://youtu.be/UrxvihB0Jd4
<razGon_web> imsu: 스트롱에그신가요?
<imsu> 안봐서 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_web: 근데 얘네 누구에요?
<razGon_web> imsu: 엠씨 메타라고 힙합듀오 가리온의 멤버입니다. 힙합1세대. 그리고 디제이 렉스는 힙합 디제이 1세대입니다. 듀스랑 작업했구요.
<razGon_web> 에그가 심히 땡기긴 하는데 그리 효용성을 모르겠네요.
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> 전 집에 인터넷이 안되서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 가장 좋은 건 어디 이동할때 아이와 와이프를 위한 영상제공을 한다는.
<razGon_web> 그리고 제가 학회같은 거 갈때 심심하게 만들지 않는다는게 좋네요.
<yemharc> 에그의 용도는 한마디로 정의하면
<yemharc> 차량용 Wi-Fi네요
<razGon_web> 딩동뎅?!
<yemharc> 적어도 서울권은 핫스팟이 널려있어서...
<razGon_web> 저는 헬지입니다.
<razGon_web> 핫스팟도 소용ㅇ없음.
<imsu> razGon_web: 아주 가끔 인터넷이 필요할때 빼고는 그리 활용도가 높지는 않은듯해요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그리고 헬지는 와이파이존 쓰기 힘들게 만들어 놓았다는...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 게임용.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 폰 있으면 에그 별로 안 필요할텐데유
<razGon_web> 폰땜시가 아니라요. 아이패드2 와이파이용으로
<imsu> drake_kr: 헬지면 필요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그리고 헬지...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 와이프가 아이폰4s 로 오면서 에그구입하기가 쉬워져서요.
<razGon_web> 그나저나 우분투 패드 언제 나오려나?
<razGon_web> 에그가 KT가입자면 30기가/월 을  5천원에 주더라구요.
<razGon_web> 그나저나 램을 사야 겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 4기가를 2개.
<razGon_web> 램드라이브로 인터넷 속도를 빠르게!
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 인터넷 속도라면 램보단 SSD..
<razGon_web> 스스디 넘 비싸요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 저는 가난 하답니다. 쿨럭...
<razGon_web> 마눌에게 다 뜯기고 월 30만.
<razGon_web> 그것도 체불되는 경우도 많고 세금도 뜯기고...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> http://goo.gl/L7jgr 이런거 별루 일까요?
<drake_kr> 전력이 좀 쎄네유
<razGon_web> 흠..
<razGon_web> 그냥 램사야 겠당..ㅋㅋㅋ 싸게 먹기.ㅋ
<imsu> razGon_web: 저도 하나 굽신 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 허거걱...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 저는 가난한...ㅠㅠ 쿨럭!
<razGon_web> 조용하군요.
<razGon_web> 점심 맛있게 드셨는지요?
<razGon_web> boracay: 어서 오십시요.ㅎ
<boracay> <razGon_web> 네 맛있게 먹었습니다.
<cheayuncho> HDD가 비싸면 SSD를 사면되지!
<yemharc> razGon_web: 얹힐거 같아요 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> 점심잘드셧나요? 전 컴퓨터시간인데 시험끝나서 자유시간이라길래 왓습니다
<razGon_web> cheayuncho: 멋지군요. 저 중학교때는 주구장창 학교에 쳐박아 놓았는데..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 위장약 처방해 드리고 싶군요.
<razGon_web> cheayuncho: 저는 이번 주말에 있을 워크샾 준비땜시 힘드네요.
<razGon_web> 발표안하고 준비만 하는데 말이죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> "개발자님. 과금시에 쓰레기값 리턴되서 강종돼요. 수정해주세요."
<yemharc> "쓰레기값이 리턴된다고? 그럼 서버 연결을 끊어드리죠!!"
<yemharc> ......야!
<cheayuncho> ^^
<cheayuncho> 학교에서 주먹으로 약한애는 굴복시키고 강한자에게 굴복당하는 깍두기가 웹툰보자고 갤탭빌려달라고하길래 싫다고하니까 왤케 말투띠껍냐면서 날리치길래 말을 안들을려고 이어폰을 끼니까 끊어놧더라구요 헤헤 12만원+리와이어링제품인데 학생부로 올려보내서 처리중인데 돈번느낌이네요....
<yemharc> cheayuncho: 적어도 혼자 구석에서 끙끙대면서 불만만 퇴적시키는것보다 훨씬 나은 방법입니다.
<yemharc> 다만 적을 만들기 쉬운 방법이니 그만큼 친구도 잘 만드세요
<yemharc> 이러니저러니 해도 인맥도 힘입니다.
<cheayuncho> 여러가지로 친한친구들은 많으니 아직까지는 걱정할정도는 아니에요~
<cheayuncho> 문제는 저런깍두기들 성격이 순순히 물어줄것같지는않으니 그쪽부모님과 전화를 한번하던가 정안되면 경찰의힘을 빌려야죠...
<cheayuncho> 개인적으로 경찰까지가는건 까다롭기에 안할려고 노력하겟지만...
<cheayuncho> 종요한건 당장 음악듣고 녹음작업할이어폰이없다는것....
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 사실 제가 저런 일에 해드리고 싶은 말은 하나에요
<yemharc> 어른들이 "더불어 살아라. 이웃에 잘해라." 뭐 이런 말들 많이 하시지만
<yemharc> 그것도 애초에 더불어 살 생각이나 있어야 말이죠.....
<cheayuncho> 그렇죠 분명거절햇는데 설득을시킬려하지않고 협박을하니....
<cheayuncho_cli1> 하암...피곤해라...
<cheayuncho> SSH 클라이언트 프로그램이자 최근 Serial 통신으로도 사용되는 PuTTY 0.62 버전이 12월 10일자로 출시되었습니다. PuTTY가 계정의 패스워드를 실수로 메모리 상에 남겨두는 버그가 이번 버전에서 사라졌습니다.
<cheayuncho> 헉..큰이슈네요...
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 말 나온김에 업뎃하고 올게요~
<cheayuncho_cli1> 빨리오셧다!
<cheayuncho_cli1> 해당취약점을이용한 바이러스가나올듯하네요.... 으음.... 역시 윈도우론 아무작업을말아야되나... 이제서버작업은 윈도우내의 가상머신을 써야되나...
<yemharc> 사실 가상머신도 좀 껄쩍지근 해요...
<cheayuncho_cli1> 지금 요 CLI도 윈도우내에서 도는 가상시스템...
<cheayuncho_cli1> 어떤놈이 학교에서 토렌트를돌리나.... 인터넷이 느려터졋네
<cheayuncho_cli1> 3시에  컴퓨터수업끝납니다...(오늘7교시니 이따가 4시30분쯤에뵈요..)
<cheayuncho_cli1> 이다가 갑자기 3시쯤에 말문이없어진다면 아마 선생님이 회선을끊어서 그런거라 생각해주세요..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho_cli1> 그나저나 17일날 아마 우리 어플리케이션 개발팀 거의다출동할듯..
<cheayuncho_cli1> 저덕에 우분투 세미나에 중학생들이 늘어난듯한느낌...
<yemharc> ?
<cheayuncho_cli1> 아 참고로 여자애 한명있음
<yemharc> 세미나요?
<cheayuncho_cli1> 세미나요
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 생각해보니 이번주네 세미나..발표자료 준비해야 하는데..
<cheayuncho_cli1> 알찬 발표 준비기대할게요~^^
<bluedusk> 알차고 말게 없는주제입니다만..;
<cheayuncho_cli1> 그래도요 헤헤 ^^
<cheayuncho_cli1> 슬슬나갈것같네요
<cheayuncho_cli1> 이만나가볼게요
<yemharc> 수업 잘 받으세요
<drake_kr> 나 슬슬 출발해야것당
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 상암동요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 굳모닝
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 긋모닝이요
<drake_kr> (지금이 아침인걸 어떻게 아셨지)
<bluedusk> 아까 주무신다고 하시고 주무시러 가셨잖아요
<drake_kr> 근데 못 잤어유
<Cobuntu_office> 연습
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓
<razGon_iPad> hi
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_iPad> ^^
<razGon_iPad> 게임중..^^;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 무슨 게임 하시는데요?
<razGon_iPad> ㅍ,리스타일요
<razGon_iPad> 프리스타일 풋볼요'
<Seony> 아이패드용인가봐요?
<Seony> 나중에 기회 되시면 Plants vs Zombie라고 하는 게임 해보세요. PC용으로 대박친 겜인데 아이패드/폰 용으로도 대박친 겜이에요...
<razGon_iPad> 피시로 하고요. 아이패드로 채팅방연결..
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 옙
<bluedusk> Seony, 크롬 어플로도 나왔어요
<bluedusk> http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2011-12-12_Probook4330s_3.0.0-13-generic_x86_64_1323687505.jpg
<Seony> 오오
<Seony> 일명 식좀이라고 하죠.
<Seony> 식좀 PC판으로 해봣는데 진짜 대박이더라구요...
<Seony> 체력소모가... ㅎㅎ
<dir>  GRUB 다루기가 만만찮네요.
<dir> HURD 라는걸 쓰면서 GRUB이 부팅 이미지를 지정해 줘야 하는데...
<razGon_iPad> ㅠ. ㅜ .
<dir> 세시간 삽질했는데 실패...
<imsu`> drake_kr: 주무십니까 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 안드로이드폰은 기본 문자셋 이 utf-8  인가요?
<soyeomul> 아무 설정도 안했는데 그냥 되는것이 조으네요
<Ponics_Beginner1> ³È³È...
<Ponics_Beginner1> Œd...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-13
<boracay> soyeomul / 안드로이드 어플쪽은  utf8이라고 보시면 될거 같구요
<boracay> c 단과
<boracay> jni 연결 되는부분에선
<boracay> utf로 변환하여 자바단으로 문자열 올리더라구요
<boracay> logcat으로 로그 찍을떄 C단에서 한글로 logcat 쪽으로 로그쏘면 charset 안맞아서 한글이 깨지는 경우가 생겨요.
<boracay> 국내 무선 공유기 제조사들이 한글 SSID charset을 euc-kr로 해놔서 갤s같은 경우는 한글 안꺠지고 정상적으로 보여는 주지만 접속 보장이 안되구요
<boracay> 접속 되는 폰들도 euc-kr <-> convert해서 내부적으로 처리해 놓은 것만 될거에요.
<boracay> 하여 아이폰은 테더링 ? hostap 기능 키면 <[누구누구의]> IPhone 나오자나요
<boracay> 요건 utf8이라 euc-kr만 처리해 놓으면 접속이 안되요 ㅋㅋㅋ;
<Work^Seony> 소여물님 나가신지 꽤 됐는데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 쌀쌀한 아침입니다.
<razGon_web> 그나마 다행인건 햇빛이 비추는게.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 :)
<razGon_web> 어제 말씀 듣고 크롬에서 좀비 했는데요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 큰일날뻔...
<razGon_web> 디펜스류 게임의 새로운 버젼이더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 죄송 환자가 와서요.
<razGon_web> 너무 잼있었습니다. 시간가는 줄도 모르고..ㅎ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<am0c> 앙녕하세용
<am0c> cheayuncho: 뿅?
<DarkCircle> am0c -ㅅ-m 덮
<am0c> DarkCircle: 그르릉..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> ひひ
<drake_kr> 아이패드3 나오면 패드2를 20만원 수준으로 구입할 수 있겠당
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 어제 보낸 url 보셨어요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 이사쿠 쥴
<yemharc> 엥......
<drake_kr> 건담시드 하얀머리 이름 : 이사쿠 쥴
<drake_kr> 아아 건담시드 데스티니의 히로인은 아스란이었어.. (...)
<yemharc> 어쩌다가?!
<drake_kr> 다들 시드를 욕하면서 봤다고 하는데 난 재밌게 봤는데..
<drake_kr> 웬지모를 위화감이 그거였군..
<drake_kr> http://www.typemoon.net/bbs/board.php?bo_table=freeboard&wr_id=155631&page=991
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 넵 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 친구 덕에 좀 싸게 구매하게 되었습니다.
<yemharc> VAT 140.1만원 나오네요
<Seony> 친구덕이면 어떤 거에요?
<drake_kr> 아, 애플제품은 뜯은 흔적 있으면 서비스 못 받나요?
<yemharc> 그 대학생 할인이요
<yemharc> 실제 대학생은 아니고 대학원생 겸 직장인인데
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> drake_kr: 네. 제가 알기로는 그래요
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharc> 예전에 등록한 edu 할인인증이 아직 살아있더군요
<drake_kr> 그럼 애플케어는 유명무실이군..
<drake_kr> yemharc: 에아 구입?
<yemharc> 15일날 긁어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 뜯으면 a/s 안되는건 다른 회사도 마찬가지 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 삼성은 우기면 됩니다
<yemharc> 그것도 회사마다/제품마다 좀 틀립니다
<drake_kr> 헬지는 안 우겨도 됩니다
<Seony> 그나저나 한국은 학생할인이 디게 까다롭나보네요... 여기는 그냥 학생증만 보여주면 더 이상 암것두 안물어보는데...
<yemharc> 아뇨 까다로운게 아니라
<yemharc> 그 edu 링크로 받는 학생할인(?)이 있고
<yemharc> 각 대학 캠퍼스 내에서 구매하는 할인 2종류가 있다고 하더라구요
<Seony> 어차피 가격은 같은 거 아니에요?
<yemharc> 근데 둘 다 대학생은 아니니 캠퍼스 할인은 안되고
<yemharc> 캠퍼스가 더 싸긴 하더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 진짜 몇만원 차이라...
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 아 근데 에어 사신 거에요?
<drake_kr> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/325/read?bbsId=G005&itemId=143&articleId=12684412
<yemharc> 제가 사려는 128 에어가 4만 얼마 차이였어요
<yemharc> Seony: 네. 아이맥 할까 했는데, 요새 unix-like 머신이 필요해요
<drake_kr> 한국에서는 그냥 가장 저렴한거 사고 커스텀은 알아서..
<Seony> 휴대용이 필요하신거겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 네. 일단 회사랑 집 오가면서 써야 할 판이라서요
<Seony> 축하드립니다. 우분투 포럼 내의 반역자 모임에 동참하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 당장에........ 컴이 윈도우라 불편한게 한두개가 아닙니다.
<Seony> 제가 봐도 예밀님한테는 아이맥보단 맥북이 맞을 거 같아요
<Seony> IT하는 사람들은 데탑보단 놋북이 절실하죠...
<drake_kr> 윈도우가 얼마나 좋은데..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 일단 스맛폰 하나 adb 여는데 드라이버를 깔아야 하는 자체가 너무 귀찮아요.....
<yemharc> 어 근데.........
<drake_kr> 하지만 bsd짱
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아까 보내준 루리웹 포탈요
<yemharc> .........저거 윈도운데?
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/wHpGR
<Seony> 루리웹 보니까 한국에서 나오는 애플제품들은 문제가 많아보이네요..
<yemharc> 제품도 제품인데
<yemharc> 애플코리아가 일단 상qt이고요
<yemharc> 그 다음으로 제대로 된 애플스토어 없는게 크더라구요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 애플 직영스토어의 설립이 절실하군요.
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 암튼 케어나 머 그런건 그냥 개나 주고
<yemharc> 지니어스 바........ 전 사실 "건물 내 A/S 센터" 정도로 인식했는데
<Seony> 사실 미국에서의 애플A/S 수준은 미국 내에서 탑이거든요....
<yemharc> 그 이상이더군요
<drake_kr> 근데 한참 애플 AS 조같네 뭐네 해도
<Seony> 네. 지니어스바 시스템 잘 만들어놨어요..
<drake_kr> 난 별로 걱정이 없는게
<drake_kr> 그냥 사설수리업체 가면 더 친절한데 왜?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 사설업체라 쓰고 자생형 지니어스 바라고 읽으면 된다더군요
<drake_kr> 애플제품은 좋지만 서비스는 개판 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 죄다 정부탓 해야죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 국내 애플 판매량이 저조해서 애플스토어가 없는거고, 판매량이 저조한건 MS가 판을 쳐서 그런거고, MS가 판을 치는 이유는 정부에서 밀어주기 때문이죠 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 메롱~!
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 헛... 살아 있는 드레이콩~!
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 애플 서비스가 쓰레기인거랑 판매량은 그닥 연관이 없잖아요
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 하이요..
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 담배 다 폈어요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 담배 사줄테니 오삼..  ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 급 조용...
<Ponics_Beginner> 이건.. 왜일까낭..
<yemharc> 조용
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 리 메롱~!
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아..... 참을 만큼 참았다.
<yemharc> 전화해서 갈궈야겠네
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아 그나저나 내일 페친 데이 참석해서 많이 많이 놀아주삼.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 페친 데이는 뭐에요...?
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아.. 페친데이는 페대기 친  사람들의 데이.. 라고 말할 수 있죵..
<drake_kr> 어쩜 이렇게 추울수가..
<drake_kr> 페친데이에 이지영씨도 오려나
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 이지영씨 ? 김지영 이사님 아니고 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 맞다... 김지영 이사님에게 책하나 거시기 해야 하는데...
<Ponics_Beginner> 이제 생각 났심..
<Ponics_Beginner> 책하나 거시기 해야지.. 눈누난나...
<drake_kr> 블로터 이지영기자요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 아.. 블로터 이지영기자... 몰라효... 블로터 라면... 누구냐.. 거시기 그 기자 밖엔 모름... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 인피니티 블레이드2 나왔다던데 사셨어요?
<Seony> 아 근데 인피니티 블레이드2 최소사양이 3Gs라더군요...
<Seony> 덕분에 많은 3Gs 사용자들이 좋아할듯..
<drake_kr> 별로 안 좋아합미다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 업그레이드의 필요성을 굳이 느껴야 하나요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/66783
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 훔... 아무튼 지금 멍 때리고 있심.. ㅋㅋ 멍~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 또 조용..
<Ponics_Beginner> 앗싸~! 조용 조용~! 조용히 떠들어!
<yemharc> Seony: 아뇨 안샀습니다.
<yemharc> 왠지 살 마음이 안 들어서요
<Seony> 음... 저도 아직은...
<yemharc> 뭐 여러가지 좋아졌다는건 알겠는데
<yemharc> 기본적인 게임 틀이 안 바뀌어 있다 보니.......
<Seony> 롤플레잉식으로 자유도 올려주면 진짜 대박 칠텐데..
<yemharc> Seony: 그런거 만들 정도였으면 이미 저러고 안 있죠
<Seony> 하나씩 천천히 만들어서 편하게 돈 벌수도 있잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨 이건 어디까지나 만드는 난이도의 문제니까요
<DarkCircle> 페친데이는 또 뭐지 ㄱ- ...
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 훔.. 페친데이... 아무튼 거시기 데이 임..
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 외우는건 공부가 아니쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 그 "암기" 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거 의미를 못알아듣는 애들 꽤 많네요
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 암기... ? 훔.... 외우는거... 외우는거 .... 내무반 서열 외우기.. 중요함.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 냠냠///
<Ponics_Beginner> 조용 조용..
<Seony> 아... 몸이 울릴 정도로 천둥이 치네..
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 이번에는  - - ...
<DarkCircle> 토즈에서 안하나보네요
<DarkCircle> 발표자 얘기도 없고 ...
<DarkCircle> 웬지 좀 뭐랄까 되게 조용조용 넘어가려는 분위기인것 같음
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 연말 연시는 가축과 함께...
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 박태준 포스코 명예회장 5시 20분부 별세
<DarkCircle> (명복을...)
<Jinseok> 하하하
<Jinseok> 고인의 명복을 빕니다. ▶◀
<Jinseok> 저기요
<Jinseok> 혹시 테스트 좀 해주실분 있나요?
<Jinseok> 저기요 아무도 없나요?
<boracay_> ?
<Jinseok> 저기요 아무도 없나요?
<Seony> Jinseok: 다들 일하는 중이시겠죠?
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 훔...
<bluedusk> 전 일 안해요..
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔... 역시 롹풀레이수는.... 좋은 곳이 군효..
<bluedusk> 헠
<Ponics_Beginner> 상무님 명함이 어디 있더라.. 뒤적.. 뒤적... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 퇴근하셨어요
<Ponics_Beginner> 절대미녀 이세진 과장님 명함이... 뒤척 뒤척...
<bluedusk> 퇴근하셨어요
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 왜 난 퇴근 안했지
<bluedusk> .....
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 에혀... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> hi
<DarkCircle> grr / -ㅠ- 갸르릉.
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 하이요..
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 날씨가 다시 추워질라고 하삼...
<DarkCircle> 오늘 따뜻했다능.
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 그런거삼 ?
<grr>  보일러값좀 아끼겠다고 온도 낮게틀고 전기장판 켜고 잤더니 바로 감기걸리네요 - -
<yemharc> grr: 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc: hello
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐..
<Ponics_Beginner> 꼬꼬면 먹을만 하냉...
<Ponics_Beginner> 그렇다고 맛있는건 아니지만.. 머 그럭저럭..
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 술먹고난 다음날 면만 전부 버린 나가사끼 짬뽕 국물이 맛나더군요..
<bluedusk> 자자
<bluedusk> 다들 퇴근 하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 아 그런가효 ? 한번 해봐야 할듯.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 졸리우면 자야지... 내일은 좀 일하는척 해야 하기에.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅏㅇㅣㅇㅛ
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 퇴근 안하세요?
<jasonjang> ㅋ 드가야죠~~~
<razGon_GNM> my korean is somewhere wrong
<jasonjang> 준비 잘 되죠? 부담 절때루 가지지 마세요~ bluedusk
<razGon_GNM> ㅇㅣㅅㅏㅇㅎㅐㅇㅛ
<bluedusk> jasonjang, http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2011-12-13_Probook4330s_3.0.0-13-generic_x86_64_1323780201.jpg
<razGon_GNM> How can I fix it?
<bluedusk> 잘되가는것처럼 보이시나요?
<jasonjang> <razGon_GNM> my korean is somewhere wrong -----> 나으 한국인은 어디 잘못 있다 -------> 100점 번역!
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅡㅎㅡㅎㅡ
<jasonjang> <razGon_GNM> How can I fix it? ---> 어쩜 증말 나는 잘 붙어있다. ! 감탄형. ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> kya!
<jasonjang> 답답할텐데...미안, razGon_GNM    vnc 서버를 바꿔보거나, realvnc 한글 페치 하세요
<razGon_GNM> ㅇㅏ.
<razGon_GNM> ㄱㅡㄱㅔ ㅁㅜㄴㅈㅔㄱㅜㄴㅇㅛ.
<razGon_GNM> ㅇㅖㅂ
<jasonjang> bluedusk: 저도 아벰 디벨롭 회원인데... ㅋ
<jasonjang> 창 열린 갯수가 압빡을 주네요.
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 저게 다 영문 사이트라 더 빡쳐요..
<bluedusk> .............
<jasonjang> 지난 번 처럼 어렵게 하지 말고, 이번엔 더 가볍게 = 쉽게 해달라는 요구 못 받았어요?
<bluedusk> ...
<jasonjang> 잡시다요~ Ponics_Beginner
<bluedusk> 지난번이면 2년전인데..
<bluedusk> 어려웠나요..;
<jasonjang> 강의는 쉽게 쉽게 했는데...듣는 이들이 어려워 했다는...뒷 얘기가 있었나요? ㅋ
<bluedusk> 사실 프비는 make install clean 만 칠줄 알면..;
<bluedusk> 일단 쓰는건 문제가 그닥 없는..;
<bluedusk> 아 나도 ppt로 만들어야 하려나.;
<bluedusk> 쩝.;
<jasonjang> 와~ 다시 보지만, 열린 창의 갯수가 엄청 압박을 주네요.
<jasonjang> 저 ~ 퇴근합니다.
<jasonjang> 또 뵈여. 다시 말하지만, 증말 부담가지지말고 쉽게 해주기 부탁합니다. ^^
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 키보드 비디오 마우스는 쉬어요..;
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 치고 보고 움직이는..;
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 어제 늦게 까지 드셨나욘 ?
<razGon_GNM> hello!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNM> suddenly my korean typing change..
<yemharc> ok, wait a min
<yemharc> ubuntu?
<razGon_GNM> yemharc: Thnx. I search the way on ubuntu forum. but ican foud this
<razGon_GNM> I can see Korean
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅏㄴㄱㅡㄹㅇㅣ ㅇㅣㄹㅓㅎㄱㅔ ㄴㅏㅇㅗㅏㅇㅛ
<yemharc> 11.10이죠?
<razGon_GNM> nono lucid lynx. 10.04 ㅣㅆㄴ
<razGon_GNM> LTS
<razGon_GNM> ubuntu server 10.04 LTS
<yemharc> 입력기는 ibus 인가요?
<razGon_GNM> ㅍㅗㄹㅓㅁㅇㅔㅅㅓ ㅊㅏㅈㅇㅏ ㅂㅗㅇㅏㅆㄴㅡㄴㄷㅔ ㄷㅏㅂㅇㅣ ㅇㅏㄴㅂㅗㅇㅕㅇㅛ.
<razGon_GNM> ㄴㅏㅂㅣ ㅇㅣㅇㅔㅇㅛ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 일단 nabi 업데이트부터 해보죠
<yemharc> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-ko
<yemharc> sudo update && sudo upgrade
<razGon_GNM>  서명 검증 중에 오류가 발생했습니다.  저장소를 업데이트하지 않고 이전 인덱스 파일을 사용합니다.  GPG 오류: http://dl.google.com stable Release: 다음 서명이 올바르지 않습니다: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<razGon_GNM> W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release 파일을 받는 데 실패했습니다
<razGon_GNM> W: 일부 인덱스 파일을 다운로드하는 데 실패했습니다. 해당 파일을 무시하거나 과거의 버전을 대신 사용합니다.
<yemharc> 음, 그 오류는 구글 크롬 오류인데...
<razGon_GNM> This error massage ...
<razGon_GNM> yes,
<yemharc> 일단 업데이트 된거면 업그레이드 해서 목록에 nabi가 포함되어 있는지 보시겠어요?
<razGon_GNM> no upgrade done
<yemharc> 네. 그럼 이제, 시스템->설정->언어 열어보세요
<yemharc> 언어 또는 키보드입니다.
<yemharc> 언어가 있다면 언어부터
<yemharc> 열렸나요?
<razGon_GNM> ok. korean
<yemharc> 네, 그럼 열린 창에서 보시면 [입력방식]이라는 탭이 있을겁니다.
<yemharc> 거기서 입력방식이 뭘로 되어 있는지 알려주세요
<yemharc> 한국어 - han2 또는 한국어 - romaja 등등 뭔가 하나 있을겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> korean(daihanminkuk)
<razGon_GNM> korean
<yemharc> 그걸 한국어 - hangul 이란걸로 바꿔주세요
<razGon_GNM> English(UK)
<razGon_GNM> English
<yemharc> http://javaexpert.co.kr/entry/95
<yemharc> 이 링크 중간쯤에 보시면
<yemharc> 제가 말한 입력방식에 관한 스크린샷 있습니다.
<yemharc> 글자로 잘 모르시겠으면 태극기 문양이 있는걸 선택하시면 어지간하면 됩니다.
<razGon_GNM> ok i'll reboot
<razGon_GNM> yemharc: 이게 보니깐 VNC에서만 문제가 되더군요.
<razGon_GNM> 한글패치한 프로그램에서도 괜찮은데요
<razGon_GNM> 아마도 비노 서버가 문제인거 같습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 재접하겠습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 재부팅 해도 여기는 잘됩니다.
<razGon_GNM> ㅁㅜㄴㅈㅔㄴㅡㄴ ㅇㅕㄱㅣ.
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<razGon_NK> 아 이렇게 하면 되는데 말이죠.
<razGon_NK> 헉헉..ㅋ
<razGon_NK> dir
<razGon_NK> dir: hi
<dir> hi
<razGon_NK> 질문이 생겼어요.ㅎ
<razGon_NK> 큰일..
<razGon_NK> 바로 키보드에 쓸때는 한글이 괜찮게 나오는데요
<dir> 잘은 모르지만 아는범위 내에서는 도와드릴수 있을듯.
<razGon_NK> vnc로 쓰면 한글이 이상하게 나와요
<razGon_NK> ㅎ ㅏ ㄴ ㄱ ㅡ ㄹ
<razGon_NK> 이런식으로 나옴,
<razGon_NK> 우분투 포럼 검색해서 확인해보니. realvnc server문제인듯
<dir> 가상화 관련인가 보네요.
<razGon_GNM> ㅇㅏㅁㅏㄷㅗ
<razGon_GNM> ㄱㅡㄹㅓㄴㄱㅓ ㄱㅏㅌㅇㅏㅇㅛ.
<razGon_NK> 한글은 제대로 보이는데요. 한글쓰기가 저렇게 띄어져서 나옵니다.
<razGon_NK> 문제는 아무것도 안건드렸는데. 갑자기 그랬다는
<razGon_NK> 오후서부터요.
<razGon_NK> 서버는 비노를 쓰는 데 어떻게 해야 할지.
<dir> 흠...
<dir> 서버에 문제가 있을수도 있고...
<dir> 클라이언트 업그레이드를 요구할 수도 있겠고...
<dir> 가상화 내부의 어플이 문제일수도 있을것 같네요.
<razGon_NK> 클라이언트는 최신인거 같던데요. 잠시만요.
<dir> 한글입력이 그렇다는건 기본적으로 입력창에서 클라이언트의 버퍼를 한글입력에 맞게 하지 않기 때문에 발생하는 경우가 많습니다.
<dir> 글자 찍으면 바로 내보내는게 문제일듯.
<razGon_NK> 아..... 잠을 못이기겠습니다.
<razGon_NK> 내일 뵈요......=.=;;
<razGon_NK> dir:  죄송해요....ㅠㅠ
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요
<jinkuk> 좋은 아침입니다 그리고 오래간만에 들리네요
<jinkuk> 질문이 과 부탁좀 드릴려고요 혹시 아시는분 있으면 도움좀!
<jinkuk> 리눅스 우분트로 사용하고 있는데 서버용으로요
<jinkuk> 프로그램 돌리다가 중간에 파워가 강제로 꺼져서
<jinkuk> 그 다음부터  gcc 실행이 안된다고 나오네요
<jinkuk> 어떻게 아시는분 없나요.~
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-14
<boracay_> 안녕하세요~
<boracay_> 다른분들이 아직 안계셔서 이렇게 해도 문제가 없을지는 모르겠느데요.
<boracay_> sudo apt-get remove gcc
<boracay_> sudo apt-get install gcc
<boracay_> 요런식으로 gcc 패키지를 다시 설치하면 될것 같다는 생각은 되는데
<boracay_> 음.. gcc만 안되는건가요?
<boracay_> 이상하네요;
<jinkuk> 음
<jinkuk> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jinkuk> 마지막에 이렇게 낭는데
<jinkuk> 나ㅗ는데
<jinkuk> 이상하네요
<boracay_> 패키지 다시 설치하실때요?
<jinkuk> ㅇ ㅓㄴ
<jinkuk> 원래는
<jinkuk> 설치 되어 있었는데
<jinkuk> 갑자기 안되서
<jinkuk> 지우고 다시 할려고 하는데
<jinkuk> 마지막에 저렇게 뜨면서
<jinkuk> 다 안되는거 같은데요?
<jinkuk> 그리고 gcc 명령어가 안되는거 같아요.
<jinkuk> 네 그니깐 다시 설치 할떄요.
<boracay_> http://funcrush.pe.kr/117
<boracay_> 요기 보시면 도움이 되실듯 싶네요
<grr> hi
<Work^Seony> 서버 업타임 87일째인데... 리붓하기 무섭네요. 왠지 다시 안들어올 것 같은 느낌이... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어 전 58일밖에 안됬네요..;
<Work^Seony> 서비스되고있는 사이트가 좀 있어서 안들어오면 큰일나는지라.. ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 꺄아아아아아
<readytoact> 엇 닉이 왜 이따우지
<readytoact> -_-... 왜 닉이 변경되지 않지;;;
<bluedusk> :ㅈㅂ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 오랜만입니다^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc: 목, 금  휴가 우후훗
<yemharc> 철야 철야
<yemharc> .........
<yemharc> 졸려요
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥..
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 야근! 연봉 쿠팡~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 반값 아이디어~! 연봉 쿠팡~! 으갸갸갸갸~! ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 구글 음악 조은가요
<soyeomul> 한번 써보고 싶은데,,  혹 여기 계신분 중에 초대장 좀 보내줄 수 있는지요
<soyeomul> 쉽지 않네요  좀 더 기다려야겠어요
<DarkCircle> grr ? -ㅠ-?
<DarkCircle> grr / 건들
<DarkCircle> 툭!
<DarkCircle>  =3
<grr> DarkCircle: oops?
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> grr: fire in the hole!
<DarkCircle>  =3
<boracay_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> -ㄱ...
<shark_eye> 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> 오랫만에 빠른 퇴근을 합니다.
<jasonjang> Seony: cyberduck 써봤어요?
<Seony> 네
<jasonjang> 좋아요?
<Seony> 유명한 프로그램이라서요...
<Seony> FTP를 잘 안쓰는 저로서는 그거나 저거나 다 똑같은 거 같아요
<jasonjang> 아, 글쿤요, 더 좋은 건 없어요?
<Seony> 맥에서요?
<Seony> 어떤 프로토콜로요?
<jasonjang> 어디서든요, 또는 멀티 플랫폼에서...싸이버 덕 처럼 다양한 프로토콜을 한꺼번에 지원하는 것이요
<Seony> 무료는 싸이버덕이 가장 좋구요,
<jasonjang> 저는 ftp, cloud, scp 등을 많이 이용하는 편이거든요. 마소 윈도 에서는 고맙게 잘 쓰고 있는데..
<Seony> 그 외에는 맥 자체에서도 여러가지 프로토콜을 한 번에 지원해주긴 해요. 성능이 좀 안좋아서 그렇지만..
<Seony> 파일질라도 많이 쓰이고...
<jasonjang> 리눅스에서 비슷한 프로그램 있는지 혹시 아세요?
<Seony> 음... 리눅스에서는 그냥 터미널로... ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 파일질라는...ftp 용도라서 클라우드 서버를 지원하지 않쟎아요. 아~ 걍 터미널! ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 예, 말씀 고맙습니다.
<Seony> 실은 저는 맥에서도 터미널 많이 써요.
<jasonjang> 생각할 수록 참~ 잘 만든 무른모여요. 싸이버덕
<cheayuncho> 활동하는 어플리케이션 사이트 웹표준 테스트중
<cheayuncho> 두근두근~!
<Seony> 네. 특히나 무료라서 더 좋죠
<cheayuncho_cli1> 헤헤헤 10에러 2경고
<cheayuncho_cli1> 경고 다잡고 에러 6개로 줄엿다
<imsu> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> Seony, 오늘로 종강입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오
<imsu> 아;; 키보드 적응 안되네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 기말고사는?
<imsu> 이젠 이거 못치겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어제 기말고사 보고 바로 채점 다해서 이제 통계만 내면 되요
<imsu> 아오 키보드 이거 진짜 못치겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 손에서 계속 걸리네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 뭘로 치길래 그래
<imsu> 그냥 일반 키보드 인데
<imsu> 완전 싸구려거든요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 푹푹 꺼지네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 적응하면 되겠지만;;; 그래도 싫다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 어지간히 후진 것만 아니면 그런대로 칠만하던데...
<Seony> 어차피 힘으로 내리꽂으니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어지간히 후진겁니다.ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 전 살살 치니까~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 손가락에 다 걸려요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 흑축도 굉음을 낼 정도로 세게 치거든 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이 키보드 치면서 느끼는 건데 예전에는 손가락에 많이 힘이 들어갔나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 흑축도 키캡이랑 바닥이랑 닿으면 소리가 크더라구요 ㅎ
<imsu> 어쩔 수 없는거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 소리 커. 장난 아냐
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 난 집에서 못써. 와이프가 시끄럽대.
<imsu> 청축은 딸각 거리는 소리 때문에 덜 나는데~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 얼마나 빨리 치시길래 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내 타자속도 알자나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 특별하게 흥분하는 일 없으면 키보드 그렇게 빨리 안치거든요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그냥 천천히 쳐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그러다 뭐 하나 건수 생겼다 그러면 후다다다닥
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 나도 평소에는 천천히 치는데, 천천히 친다는 속도가 550타는 되는 거 같아.
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 전 아직 속도를 안재봐서요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런 점에서, 애플 키보드는 소음이 적어서 좋긴 하다..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니나노호~
<imsu> 아 수업이 없어서 편해지긴 했는데~;; 이젠 수입이 없네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나 다음 학기에 알고리듬 수업 듣는데 담학기에도 도와줘 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 뭐 아는게 있어야죸ㅋ
<imsu> 어셈은 다 하셨습니까
<Seony> 그냥 내가 이해 못하는 거 설명만 해주면 돼..
<Seony> 어셈은 이번주 금요일날 시험만 보면 끝.
<Seony> 아 지긋지긋하다.
<Seony> 이젠 성적이고 나발이고 빨리 졸업하고 싶어. 너무 힘들어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 금요일이면 저한테는 토요일인가요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 토요일 아침 10시쯤인가...
<Seony> 9시쯤이겠다
<imsu> 이젠 저보다 더 잘하실 거 같은데
<imsu> 저번에 보셨잖아요 명령어 다 까먹은거 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> C에 관련된 것만 도와주면 돼. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> c 잘하는 사람은 irc 에 널린거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 초보 수준이라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 오늘도 조냉 피곤하다...
<imsu> 저 어제 오늘 통틀어 5시간 잤는데 멀쩡한게 신기해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그게 나중에 몰아서 온다 ㅋㅋ
<boracay_> switch 문에 이런것도 있었네요-_-; case MAX8997_LDO1 ... MAX8997_LDO21:
<imsu> 아놔 간만에 낚였음
<imsu> http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201112121520018&code=820100
<boracay_> ... 으로 연속된 enum값 하나의 case로 묶는 방법이 없는줄알고 저렇게 많아지면 if문으로 돌렸는데 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> boracay_, MAX8997_LD01 은 enum 이나 #define 으로 정의된거죠?
<boracay_> 네 enum이에요
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 끝없는 if else ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모드별로 쓸때 저렇게 쓰면 편하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 버전 관리라던가 ㅋㅋ
<boracay_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> boracay_, c는 너무 어려워요 ㅠㅠ
<boracay_> 자바에서도 되는지 확인해봐야겠어요
<cheayuncho_cli1> 웹표준 에러 6개에서 4개로 2개잡앗다!
<jameskyer> 여러분 마인크래프트 같은것은 어디 서 사나요?
<jameskyer> ==
<jameskyer> 아 죄송합니다. 다른채팅창것이 유입됬어요 "==" 죄송합니다.
<cheayuncho_cli1> 됫다.... 웹표준 잡기완료! xhtml 트래디셔널통과!
<cheayuncho_cli1> 0에러 0알라트
<imsu> 먼저 들어가 보겠습니당 ㅎ
<cheayuncho_cli1> ㅌ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥..
<Ponics_Beginner> 냠냠...
<grr> hi
<DarkCircle> grr / 덮
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 내일 겁나 추워진다고 함....
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 아침에 얼지 않도록 오늘은 신문지 덮고 노숙 하삼...
<grr> 괜찮아요 저는 내일 출근을 안하니까요 'ㅅ'
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 오... off 인가요 ? 부럽습니당.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<grr> 금요일 시험때문에 목,금 연차썼어요
<grr> 이제 연차는 -11일.. 훌륭한 IT 직장인의 마음가짐이죠 (...)
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 시험이요 ? 무슨 시험인데요 ?
<grr> 학생쉴드요 (...) 대학교 시험 = =;
<grr> 2번치는데 430만원짜리 시험지에요
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 오... 시험 응시료가 ㅎㄷㄷ 합니다..
<grr> 이번 학기는 마지막 학기라서 등록금도 쿠팡받지 못해서... 제값 다주고 치는거죠 ㅜㅜ
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 훔... 쿠팡 아이디어가 좋긴 한데 내년 연봉 협상때 연봉을 쿠팡 당하는 불상사가 생기면 안되겠죠... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ........
<grr> 벌써 동결이란 소문이 돌던.. (...)
<grr> 월급 쿠팡당하면 영어 공부하려구요 /.\
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 훔... 아마도 내년 연봉 협상 하는 월급쟁이들 중에는 연봉 쿠팡 당하는 사람들이 생길지도 모릅니다... ㅋ
<grr> 듣기로 1년차가 연봉협상하러 실장님 만나러가면 이렇게 말한다더라구요. " 너 나랑 흥정할꺼 아니지?"
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 동결은 그나마 쿠팡당하는것보다야..... 아니... 잠깐... 물가가 오르니.. 결국... 숫자상으로는 쿠팡이 아니지만... 어찌했던 쿠팡당하는거 아닌가 모르겠습니다.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<grr> 안오른다 == 쿠팡 이죠 뭐..
<grr> 어설프게 "일을 배우고 있으니까 이걸로 만족해라" 라고 그러면 영어 학원을 결재해버릴려구요
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 그렇군요.... 연봉 200 만원 준다는 말에 가슴이 설래였던 제가 다 부끄러워 지네요... >,.<
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 0을 2개 뺴셨군요 (...)
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 영어가 살길이죠... 해외 나가서 굴삭기 운전 할때 필수잖아요.. ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 분도님이 저에게 연봉 200만원 제의 하셨습니다... 어찌나 설레이던지.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 월급을 쿠팡하시는분이 분도님이셨군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 월급 쿠팡이 아니죠.. ㅋㅋㅋ 이건 마치 씨앗은행에서 " 강제 반액 대매출 " 보다 더한거죠.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아 깨알같은 부루마불 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 아.. 부르마불.... 씨앗은행... ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 부루마불의 찬스카드중에 "강제 반액 대매출"이 있죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 넵.. 너무 훌륭한 금융시스템이죠... 자신이 보유한 자산중에서 최고액의 자산을 강제 반액 대매출 해주는... ㅋㅋ 쿠팡 의 원조가 아닐까 합니당.. ㅋㅋ
<grr> 대세는 쿠팡 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 언냐도 자신의 나이를 쿠팡한 나이대의 언냐로.... 아..이건 아니군효.. 잘못하면 범죄가 될수도 있겠군요.. ㅋㅋ
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 그건 범죄를 저질러두 되요 (...)
<razGon_xsh4> 안녕하세요?
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 저야 상관없지만... 잘못하면 은팔지 차게 될지도 몰라효.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<grr> 안녕하세요
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 그러니까 잘 꼬드겨서... (...)
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 아무튼 17일날 뵙죠... 우ㅂㅌ 망년회는 해야죠.. ㅋㅋ
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 네 우ㅂㅌ 망년회는 참석해야죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 우측에 ㅂㅌ 있는 우ㅂㅌ 망년회... ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> 이런 drake_kr 옹을 항상 오른쪽에 모셔야겠군요
<razGon_xsh4> grr: 근데 vnc에서 한글이 이상하게 나오면 뭐가 문제인가요?
<grr> 전항상 한글이 잘나와서 잘 모르겠네요 ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 괜찮아요... 원형으로 앉을꺼에요.. 아마도.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 결론은 다 ㅂㅌ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 한글이 ...
<razGon_GNM> 잘나오네요.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr>  /.\;;
<razGon_GNM> 허거거...
<razGon_GNM> 잘못나왓는데.ㅋ
<grr> vnc는 스크린캡쳐 방식이 아니었던가요? ;;
<razGon_GNM> 모르겟습니다.
<grr> 진실은 맛동산 넘어에...
<razGon_GNM> 한글을 쓰니  ㅎ ㅏ ㄴ ㄱ ㅡ ㄹ
<razGon_GNM> 이렇게 나왔거든요.
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> 아.. 그거... 전 해결할줄 모르고 남들이 패치 해놓은걸 그대로 썼었던 기억이 나네요..
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 잘되네요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 아... 잠이 많이 오네요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 샤워하고 나와서 그런가?
<razGon_GNM> 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 오늘을 못넘기네요.ㅠ
<shiori_> 안녕하세요
<shiori_> 아무도 없는건가
<jasonjang> 바쁜 일들 하고 있을 겁니다.
<shiori_> 혹시 songbird 대신할만한 어플 없나요
<shiori_> ubuntu 11.10ver 데 종료되었다해서
<jasonjang> 어떤 특징이 있는 거여요?  songbird
<shiori_> 음악파일 관리 하는거요' 검색결과 보기
<jasonjang> 음악파일 관리...인데, 특징이 머 있는지...여쭙습니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오전에 뵙고 새벽에 또 뵙네요
<soyeomul> 요즘
<soyeomul> 구글 뮤직에 꽂혀있어요
<soyeomul> mp3  스트리밍에 예전부터 관심을 갖고 있었던터라
<soyeomul> 구글의 음악 서비스는 어떻게 하는지 무척  호기심이 생겼답니다
<soyeomul> 여기 구글 뮤직 사용해보신분 계신지요
<soyeomul> 이왕이면 초대장도 좀 부탁해도 될런지요
<soyeomul> 참 저는 황병희라는 아이디를 사용하고 있는 포럼 이용자입니다
<soyeomul> 구글 계정은 soyeomul@gmail.com 이구요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅,,
<razGon_GNM> 하루트래픽이 1기가 이상 되면 서버업체나 홈피 관리 업체에 맞기면 얼마정도 나올까요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-15
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> hi
<razGon_GNM> 허거거... 다들 주무시는 군요.
<razGon_GNM> 아니다. ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 점심 드시는 군요.
<razGon_PG> 한글키가 먹으니 좋네요.
<razGon_PG> 가끔씩 헷갈렸는데.ㅎ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/66686
<upgradeksh> 안녕하세요 혹시... pidgin nate-on 업데이트 된거 있나요 ??
<razGon_PG> 모두 망년회의 알콜에 녹으신듯...ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> hi
<imsu> Seony: 시험 준비는 잘 되가십니까 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBDvb6Glr7s
<Seony> 잘 안돼. 넘 피곤해 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저또한 오랜만에 청소를 했더니 삭신이 쑤시네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 너무 지저분하게 살아서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> readytoact: 아오~ 정말 재밌어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘 만들었네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아따~ 짠한것-
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 짝짝 말라부러갔고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 씹어부러야제 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=rIr957umbkc
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 이건 보셨죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 눈깔 확 뽑아불랑께 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 학;;;
<readytoact> 이건 사무실서 틀수가 =+=;;;
<imsu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfXU-qbNTRk&feature=related
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5qiQzjXHJI&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<imsu> 아 잼따 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 조냉 웃김 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> razGon_GNM : 웹호스팅도있고 서버호스팅도있으니 알아보심이
<imsu> Seony: 완전 전라도 사투리는 아니네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모래시계 빵터짐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 모래시계 보라고 한거야 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 우분투에서
<readytoact> 간단한 사진편집 도구가 뭐가 있을가요?
<cheayuncho> 어느정도를 원하시나요?
<cheayuncho> 전 대부분 GIMP로 해결하는편입니다.
<readytoact> cheayuncho:  그냥 사진에 간단하게 박스치고 줄 긋고 이정돕니다.
<readytoact> 김프도 좋은데.. 김프를.. 번거롭다- 고 표현하고 싶네요
<readytoact> 아 리브레 오피스 드로우도 괜찮겟네요
<readytoact> 괜찮을까..?
<cheayuncho> pinta라는게있어요
<cheayuncho> 가상머신으로 클립보드가 안먹네 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<cheayuncho> http://pinta-project.com/download.ashx
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 이름이 인상적이군요
<readytoact> 찐따도 아니고. 삔따-
<readytoact> ㅇ.. PPA등록은 계속해도 몰라 -_-.. 바본가봐
<readytoact> 음.. ppa등록이 안되네요
<readytoact> 학.. 저도 지금 노트북에서 가상머신을 두개나 돌리고 있어서;;; 벅벅대네요
<drake_kr> http://news.nate.com/view/20111215n09411?mid=n0304
<grr> 농민의 돈을 쿠팡하다
<yemharc> .............
<yemharc> 아 나 원
<yemharc> 이놈의 카드사 orz
<grr> yemharc: 월급 이체와 동시에 포풍같이 퍼가나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 안퍼가서 문제........
<yemharc> 5시 넘어서 퍼가더니
<yemharc> 전산처리가 다 안되서 한도초기화가 안됐......
<grr>  /.\;
<yemharc> 그래서 맥북 결제를 못하고 있습니다
<yemharc> 이뭐.......
<yemharc> 돈 낸다고 해도 안받고, 쓰겠다고 해도 안해주고
<yemharc> ............
<grr> ....
<yemharc> ..세상이란게 제 생각 이상으로 불합리하네요
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 어머나.........
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/oDLvs 철도청 고객감동 서비스
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 누군지 몰라도 욕 엄청 먹겠구만
<yemharc> 음...근데, [비상사태]나 [안전]일 경우이긴 한데
<yemharc> 일단 [안전]에 문제 없었다니 그렇다 치고
<yemharc> [공익]에 정면으로 반하잖아..........
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 근데 그놈이 안전스위치를 악용한거잖어
<drake_kr> 오후 4시면 손님도 별로 없었을때고
<yemharc> 그러니까 안전에는 해당되니 괜찮은데
<yemharc> 열차가 멈췄다가 뒤로 갔다 다시 전진한거
<yemharc> 이것만 따져도 전기세는..........
<yemharc> 그리고 그 외에 좀 갖다 붙이면 일종의 테러행위잖아요
<drake_kr> 오히려 '가능하다'라는걸 보여준것도 있으니
<drake_kr> 그렇긴한데..
<yemharc> 가능하다는걸 보여준건 좋지만 버스 부저가 아니니까 말이죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr>  에이.. 지하철 기관사도 오죽 빡쳤으면 그랬겠어요...
<yemharc> 어라라
<yemharc> drake_kr: 농협이 IBM에 소송 안거는거야 IBM이 [우리 장비 문제 없다]는 입장만 공고히 해 주기 때문이겠죠?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 흠 승객은 남자고 손해배상을 청구하겠다는 이야기까지 했었군
<yemharc> 근데......출입문이 안 열렸다라.......
<drake_kr> 그리고 기관사가 잘못했네
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 문 연거 맞냐라고 물었는데 기억이 안난다고 답변을 했대
<drake_kr> http://blog.daum.net/brighteneye/125
<grr> 에이 저럴떈 방송으로 승객 1명떄문에 후진합니다 호갱님 하고 갔었어야...
<yemharc> 아니 그 이전에.......
<yemharc> 기관사도 ㅄ같이 대응한건 맞네요
<grr> 그렇죠.. 저렇게 확신이 없어서야..
<drake_kr> 하긴, 문 열었다고 해도 존나 지랄하니까 '안 열었나?' 라고 순간 생각했겠지
<yemharc> 아..... 그리고 이건 또 별개인데
<yemharc> 설사 기관사가 [기억 잘 안남] 했어도 CCTV등에서 문이 열린게 확인됀거면
<yemharc> 손배소 걸어봐야 원고패소 100%
<yemharc> 무고죄로 역고소.....는 해봐야 귀찮기만 한 정도겠고
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 요즘 좋은 세상임
<drake_kr> 예전에 2호선에서 그딴짓 했으면 사람들 우루루 몰려와서 존나 팼을걸..
<yemharc> 그리고 다음역에서 탄 손님들에게 바통터치!
<yemharc> "우리 두바퀴만 돌자"
<grr> 집에서 코딩할려니까 키보드가 걸리적 거리네요 - -
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<grr> 아이랔스 키보드로 뚜드리고 있으니까 치는 맛이 없어요 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 워메 스팸 또 들어왔네
<grr> 엥? 오늘 사무실에 에너지 절감관련 요청들이 왔었나요?
<yemharc> ?
<grr> 인터넷 보다보니까 한전에서 전력 사용량 얼마 이상 넘어가면 전기요금 천만원 때릴꺼임! 했다고 하는 글들이..
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> 그게 아니라 산업용 전기 누진세 적용 안하는거 폐지하려고 폼재는 중인걸텐데요
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 아니 정확히는 누진세가 아니라 그 뭐냐 기업할인?
<yemharc> 정확히는 [대]기업 할인
<yemharc> 재밌는게
<grr> 아아 - -
<yemharc> 2010년 대기업 할인으로 3조원 가량 감면됐고
<yemharc> 2010년 한전 적자는 3조원 정도
<yemharc> (...........)
<grr>  /.\;
<yemharc> 그리고 삼성은 분기 [무선분야 흑자] 14조원
<grr> 구로 단지에 전기 뻗으면 볼만할거 같다... (...)
<yemharc> 그럼 다들 노트북으로 바뀌겠죠
<yemharc> 집에서 충전해서 회사에서 5시간 업무
<yemharc> ........좋은데?!
<grr> ...
<grr> 회사가 수내동에 있을때  그지역 전기뻗으니까 개발자들이 cfoot cfoot 거리면서 그냥 가방 챙겨서 줄줄이 집으로 가더라구요 (...)
<yemharc> 거야 갈 수밖에 없죠 (.....)
<yemharc> 공업단지(...)면 그런 부분에 대해 안전장치도 있고 나름 공급측도 신경 쓰지만........
<grr> UPS 버텨봤자 얼마나 버틴다구...
<yemharc> 적어도 저장할 시간은 주잖아요
<yemharc> ........생각해봐요
<yemharc> 악! 이랑 "빨리 저장해!" .........
<grr> 아...
<grr> <- 사장이 직접 코딩하다 전기나가서 빡친 이력이 있어 전 직원이 노트북인 회사
<yemharc> 그걸 아는 사람이 UPS를 무시해!
<grr> (...)
<grr> 아 ups 15분 버텨주는게 그렇게 좋은것일줄이야...
<yemharc> 하드가 오래된건데 갑자기 전력 나가면서 한번 튀기라도 해봐! 끝이야 끝!
<grr> 아..
<grr> yemharc: 망년회떄.. 서버 스토리지 이야기 하나 해드릴꼐요...
<yemharc> 뭔진 모르겠고
<grr> 우리 회사가 국내 최초로 "국산 서버 스토리지"를 썼다가 개발서버 뻗음 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐....몇년 전에  서초 IDC에서 스토리지 옮기던 사람이
<grr> 단 3일만에..
<yemharc> 그 앞에 계단에 스토리지 세워놓고 앉아서 담배피다가 [스토리지가 덮쳤어요] 찍고 병원 실려간 사람은 알아요 (.....)
<grr> 아 ㅡㅡ;;;;;;;
<grr> 슬프네요 ;;;;
<yemharc> 국산 서버 스토리지.......라는건 무슨 소리에요?
<yemharc> 스토리지면 그냥 스토리지지........
<grr> 국내에서 개발한 스토리지요
<grr> ...
<grr> 잡스런 수식어는 skip 해 주시면 감사해요 (..)
<yemharc> 아니 그러니까 그 부분이 이해가 안가서.........
<yemharc> 디스크부터 새로 만들었나;;
<grr> 사실 저도 상세한 이야기는 못들었어요
<grr> 계열사 한군대서 스토리지 개발 해서 만든걸 우리 회사에서 사서 서버에 박았다
<grr> 그런데 이게 3일만에 쫑나고 납품하고 1주일 지나고 그 계열사는 스토리지 사업을 전면 철수 했다
<grr> 중요한건 내 소스코드 그덕분에 작살났다는 이야기일 뿐이다
<grr> ...
<yemharc> ....................
<grr> 팀장님이 그날 야 그냥 다들 칼퇴해.. 아니 회식이나 하자 (...)
<yemharc> .......
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 스토리지 쿠팡의 폐헤?
<grr> 계열사꺼 사준다고 샀다가 소스코드 쿠팡당함
<grr> 그래서 바꾼게 넷웹 인가 꺼라는데 전 전혀 모르는 분야라...
<yemharc> 흠
<drake_kr> 맞네
<yemharc> 아....... 링크 던져줄게 있었는데
<drake_kr> 영업사원의 영혼
<drake_kr> 과 바꾼 스토리지
<drake_kr> 아 아니다
<drake_kr> 스토리지 영업사원의 영혼과 바꾼 소스코드
<grr>  /.\
<yemharc> 아 기억났다
<yemharc> http://www.solutionfinder.co.kr/
<yemharc> 회식갑니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<grr> 엌
<grr> 술이 있는 곳이다 부럽다..
<cheayuncho> http://tf.dkserver.wo.tc/~file/pic/original.png
<cheayuncho> IE6경고띄우기
<cheayuncho> http://tf.dkserver.wo.tc/~file/pic/cap2.png
<cheayuncho> 패러디1 빨간글씨
<cheayuncho> http://tf.dkserver.wo.tc/~file/pic/aaa.png
<cheayuncho> 패러디2 북한버젼 (왠지 업뎃안하면 컴퓨터가 폭발할듯한 기세...)
<cheayuncho_cli2> hehe
<Ponics_Beginner> 냠냠...
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 맛난거 드시나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 먹을것이 없어서 입맛만 다시는 거라죠.. ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 먹을것이 있다면... 다르죠.. 아그작~! 아그작~! 우물 우물~! 꿀꺽~! 이라죠.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 스팸정리 다됐당
<hacking_u> 오랜만에 IRC 들어왔습니다 ~_~
<hacking_u> 채연군이 3자리나 차지하고 있군요 cheayuncho
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 이메일 뭐 쓰시길래 스팸이...
<razGon_PG>                   어서오세요...^^
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요!
<drake_kr> 아니 어차피 이메일 스팸은 포기한지 오래
<drake_kr> drake.kr에 Ponics_Beginner 님이 스팸을 뿌리고 가셨음
<hacking_u> 으...으응? 어떤 스팸이죠 ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 무슨 바카라 사이트 링크 이빠이 있는 문서들..
<drake_kr> 회원가입까지 해서 글을 남기더라구
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 으잉? 무슨 스팸을? 난 드레이콩~! 이메일도 없는뎅... ?
<hacking_u> 드레이크+옹 인가요
<hacking_u> 여하간... 오랜만입니다 ㅜㅜ;;;; 학업에 치여서(알고보면 변명) 그간 못 들어왔습니다 =_=
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 무슨 공부를 글케
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 아무튼 난 콤맹이라서 스펨을 어케 보내는지도 모름... 흠흠..
<drake_kr> 그왜 제홈페이지에다가 글쓰고 가셧자나염
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 잉? 난 드레이콩~! 홈피 주소도 모른다능...
<drake_kr> 무료성인바카라
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 모르는게 더 수상한데
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / ?.?
<Ponics_Beginner> 지금 처음들어가봄.... 회원가입을 Ponics 으로 한거삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔....
<Ponics_Beginner> 이상하넹...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 난 드레이콩 사이트에 가입 한적 없는딩...
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 3일간 전쟁을 치뤘슴다
<drake_kr> 회원가입해야 글쓰게 만들어놨더니..
<drake_kr> 가입을 하더군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 그래서 이메일 인증해야 글쓰게 만들어놨더니..
<drake_kr> 인증을 하더군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 역시 멋지삼... 누구인지는 모르지만.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> ponix님이자나요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / ㅡ,.ㅡ;; 난 Ponics 임...
<drake_kr> 아이피 대역 80개정도 deny 걸어두니 그나마 이제 공격은 안 하는듯..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 내일 용산가서 쇼핑함.... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;; 엔코딩 전문 머신이 필요해서.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 돈도 없는뎅.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 하드는 SSD?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 하드는 1T 쌌다 3번 이삼..
<drake_kr> 단일플래터?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 아마도 그런듯 하삼...
<hacking_u> ㄷ.....
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / WD 캐비어 블루 SATA 6Gbps 1TB(1000GB) [WD10EALX/7200rpm/32MB]
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 단일 인지는 모르겠심...
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 비싼하드다
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / AMD 페넘II-X4 조스마 960T 블랙에디션 (3.0GHz/6MB/소켓AM3/95W) CPU는 이거
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 엔코딩 할때는 쿼드가 갑 이라는 진리가 있기에..
<drake_kr> 옥타가 갑이지라
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 블랙에디션이 코어복귀 시키면 헥사 코어로 변쉰 한다고 함...
<drake_kr> 걍 투반을 사세요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 투반 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / URL 을 뿌려주삼..
<drake_kr> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=PC&prod_c=1252105&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=873&cate_c3=960&cate_c4=0
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 돈이 없삼.. 지금 사는것도 너무 무리해서 사는것임.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 그럼 더 무리하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;;;;
<drake_kr> 몇만원 아껴서 쓰레기 삽니까
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 10마논 이상 차이가 남... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<drake_kr> 아웅 사이다 땡겨
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 아웅~! 쏴이돠~! 뙝겨~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐....
<Ponics_Beginner> 고만 자야쥐...
<Ponics_Beginner> 일단... 내일은 용산으로 가야 한다.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩 / 토요일날 거식 거식.. 오키 거식 ?
<drake_kr> 거세요?
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 다행히 전 집에 귤이 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 안녕히 주무세요!
<imsu> 바이요 ㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 오늘 간만에 청소해서 책상이 넓어졌어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이만 들어가 보겠습니다 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
<razGon_PG> 아놔 말할 놈의 윈도우.. 그림파일이 다 사진인감?!
<razGon_PG> 망할놈의 윈도우... 흥분해서 자판도 안쳐지네...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 금요일이 되었습니다.
<razGon_PG> 이번주만 지나면 저도 프리해지네요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 호오
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: 안주무셨나요?
<drake_kr> 아직요
<drake_kr> 커피한잔 해야징
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/nUp9Q
<razGon_PG> 아이패드 스타일러스 펜의 원리가 궁금하네요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그나저나. 나뉘어져있는 그림파일은 PDF파일로 하나로 합치는 그런 프로그램있나요?
<razGon_PG> 웹에서 하는 것도 있기는 한데. 파일이 한정되어 있어서요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 일단 acrobat 이용하는데용
<drake_kr> ghostscript로 스크립트 만들면 가능은 하겠는데..
<razGon_PG> 흠...
<razGon_PG> 오늘은 노가다나 수동으로 했는데. 다음에 혹시나 대량으로 몇백장하기에는 문제가 있어 보여서요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 pdf는 출력용 cmyk postscript라..
<drake_kr> 일단 설거지좀 해야겠음요
<razGon_PG> 예ㅃ
<drake_kr> 에구 허리야
<razGon_xsh4> 설겆이 잘 마치셨나요?
<drake_kr> 앱
<drake_kr> 흠 inkscape로 합칠수 있으려나
<razGon_xsh4> http://goo.gl/x0qKw
<razGon_xsh4> 이거 잼있더군요.
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 일곱시반부터 열한시까지 잠자고 일어났네요.^^;
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> http://cartoon.media.daum.net/webtoon/viewer/14658
<razGon_xsh4> 오옷!! 잼있네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 북마크
<drake_kr> 2012년은 黑龍인가요?
<razGon_xsh4> ?
<razGon_xsh4> 일단은 용가리의 해 맞습니다만.
<razGon_xsh4> 제가 용가리.3번째 맞는 군요.
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/home pi 용을 검은색으로 바꿔볼까요 -.-
<razGon_xsh4> drake_kr: 서울은 많이 춥죠?
<drake_kr> 그닥 춥지만은 않은것 같군요
<razGon_xsh4> 홈페이지 멋있네요.
<razGon_xsh4> 저도 만들어야 되는데 쿨럭...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_xsh4> 마음의 여유가 없어서 올해는 넘겨야 할듯 합니다.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 만드는데 30분이면 되는데..
<razGon_xsh4> 홈피 제로보드로 만드셨나요?
<razGon_xsh4> 헉...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_xsh4> 30분도 아이를 피해야 합니다. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 네 xe로요
<razGon_xsh4> 일단은 학회모임 준비해야 되서.. 이번주는 빼고.
<razGon_xsh4> 담주는 크리스마스이브 준비.
<razGon_xsh4> 마지막주는 망년회...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_xsh4> 이래저래 바쁘네요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_xsh4> drake_kr: 프리랜서로 살아남는 방법 드레이크님이 지으셨나요?
<drake_kr> 설마요
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 좋은 내용이네요.
<drake_kr> 서상훈이라고 대구분 계심요
<razGon_xsh4> 예.
<razGon_xsh4> 근데 홈페이지 관리하는 거요. 대략 금액이 얼마나 나오나요?
<razGon_xsh4> 개인 서버에서 학회 홈피를 한 원장님이 운용하시는데요. 최근에 개인적인 일로 못하시게 되셔서요.
<razGon_xsh4> 관리업체에 맞기려고 안건이 나와서요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 가능하면 직접 하시는게 좋은데..
<razGon_xsh4> 저 자러갑니다...^^;;
<razGon_xsh4> 몇시간뒤에 뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 광주 눈왔시유~!~!
<imsu> 즐거운 아침이네요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-16
<drake_kr> 즐거운 아침이니 똥을 싸야겠군
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~!
<drake_kr> 걍 말을 해요
<drake_kr> 뭔 대답할때까지 기다리노
<DarkCircle> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~!
<drake_kr> 그리워하콩 / 사랑하콩~!
<DarkCircle> 모닝똥을 한시간 씩이나 - - ...
<DarkCircle> 아웅
<DarkCircle> 콜라땡겨
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 발표자 접수는 안하나요 ?
<DarkCircle> 얘기가 한마디도 없어서 =3
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 30분 안에 끝남?
<DarkCircle> 그렇게는 불가능 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 토픽이 두개가 있어요
<drake_kr> 두명은 알아서들 잡으셨고..
<drake_kr> 한명이 난데
<drake_kr> 30분안에 끝내래
<DarkCircle> 합치면 대략 한시간 반에서 두시간 쯤 ... 맥시멈 두시간 반 예상중
<drake_kr> 그럼 이번엔 불가
<drake_kr> 혼자 발표해도 되겠다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 거의 2시에 시작해서 5시쯤 끝낼거라고 하시던데
<DarkCircle> 뭐 아니면 둘 중에 하나만 해도 되고요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 하나는 이번에 해서 끝내야 함 -.- ...
<DarkCircle> 아니면 포닉옹이 말씀하시던걸 간단하게 20분 잡아서 하든지.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 방안은 많아요.
<drake_kr> 흠.. 그럼 일단 내가 빠지것음
<DarkCircle> 발표 시간 예상것보다 훨씬 많이 줄일 수 있음.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 잘됐다 내일 겁나 하기싫었는디
<DarkCircle> 지난달에 끊어진거 해야 되쟈나요 =3 (뿡)
<DarkCircle> 그냥 파포 몇장 대충 만들어놓고
<DarkCircle> 스크립트 하나 실행시키도 엔터만 치면되쟎아요
<DarkCircle> ./run.sh
<DarkCircle> 끗.
<DarkCircle> 이것으로 저의발표를 (..야!...)
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr2> 읭
<DarkCircle> 아 그러면 뭐 ... AR의 이해와 구현예제 정도 해보도록 하죠 ...
<DarkCircle> 일단 포닉옹께서 준비해보라고 하셨응까 ..
<drake_kr2> 아하
<DarkCircle> 끽해봐야 20분 안될거예요 아마
<DarkCircle> 대충 6장정도 준비해놓고 맥주마시면서 발표해야지 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<drake_kr2> 오
<DarkCircle> 어차피 발표할때 물은 계속 마셔야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 맥주만큼 많이 들어있는 캔이 없어요
<drake_kr2> 좋쿠나
<DarkCircle> 얼~쑤!!
<imsu> drake_kr2: 횽님
<drake_kr2> 어
<imsu> 아 계셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> opencv 어렵나요?
<imsu> 한번 설치해보려고 하는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 8.04 는 런치패드에 안올라와 있어서
<imsu> 11.04 에 설치하려고요 ㅋㅋ
<drake-kr> gma
<drake-kr> 흠
<imsu> 의존성 에러가 좀 있더라고요
<drake-kr> 데비안에다가 버박으로 우분투를 돌릴까..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜요?
<drake-kr> 음ㅋ
<imsu> 아무이유없이 그냥? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 벌써 1시네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake-kr> 아 웬지 데비안이 쓰고싶어졌네
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake-kr> 21일 지나고 설치해야지......
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ~
<drake-kr> 안뇽
<imsu> drake-kr: 설마 win7 을 버리시지는 않을거 같고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake-kr> 키티에 설치할겨
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아오 졸립다 .ㅡ.;;
<drake-kr> 난 이제 자야지
<DarkCircle> .....
<imsu> drake-kr: 잉? 날 새셨어요?
<drake-kr> 어
<imsu> 체력도 좋으셔 ㅋㅋ
<kkt49> 안녕하세요
<Ruin_Star> http://www.humblebundle.com/ 이거 구매하신분 있나요?
<kkt49> hi
<imsu> kkt49: 안녕하세요~
<imsu> drake-kr: 오우 세미나 여러게 하시네요~^^
<imsu> 멋짐 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> imsu, 님
<bluedusk> 내일 송년회 오시나요?
<razGon_PG> 한장에 여러페이지 인쇄하도록 하는 윈도우 프로그램 아세요?
<razGon_PG> ^^; 구글이 답변해주네요... 영어를 읽어라..ㅋ
<DarkCircle> razGon_PG finePrint같은거 말씀하시는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 공짜가 좋으시면 iPrint를 쓰셔도 되고 .
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_PG> 보니깐 그냥 옵션으로 달려 있더군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> bluedusk: 내일 송년회요?
<imsu> 에고 에그 후지네
<imsu> 자꾸 끊겨 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_PG> 보통 학회 홈피관리하는데 월얼마나 나오나요?
<razGon_PG> 그리고 지금 서버를 직접 굴리시는 분이 있어서 굴리는데요. 이거 업체에다가 올려서 사용하면 얼마나 나올까요?
<razGon_PG> 동접자는 보통 30-40명까지 되고요. 게시판이용이 가장 많습니다.
<razGon_PG> 자료는 글이나 사진 올리는 거구요.
<imsu> razGon_PG: 쩝 고생이십니다;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 아는게 없어서 패스  ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 아는게 없어서
<bluedusk> ............
<imsu> 나만 모르는게 아니구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 내일 송년회 몇 시에 하나요?
<bluedusk> imsu, http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=20373
<bluedusk> 5시 이후 뒷풀이 장소 : 수색역 삼거리 원조 두루치지 (2층)
<imsu> 설마 또 거기 두루치기?
<imsu> 안가 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> bluedusk: 거기 뭐야 누리꿈에서 쭉걸어가면 나오면 거기 두루치기 집이죠?
<imsu> 힝;;;
<bluedusk> 전 안가봐서 모르겠습니다.
<imsu> 아 글쿠나 ㅋㅋ
<boracay_> <razGon_PG> / 호스팅 업체 알아보시려구요? 흐음.. http://nayana.com 요런데 가시면 대충 견적 보실수 있지않을까요? 업체가 워낙많아서리 가격이 천차 만별인것 같아요
<razGon_PG> 보통 얼마나 나올까요?
<boracay_> 월당 트래픽 사용량 / 사용 용량에 따라서 가격이 많이 틀려서요. 요 두가지 어느정도 필요하신지 먼저 고려해보심이 좋을듯 싶어요.
<boracay_> 제한이 적은건 싸지만 제한이 엎을수록 비싸더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 동접 3~40에 주로 게시판....그러니까 텍스트 전송이고
<yemharc> 하루 전송량이 10GB가 안된다면.....
<yemharc> 대충 1~2mbps 쉐어링이면 되지 않을까요
<yemharc> 이건 좀 오래된거긴 합니다만 06년도 호스팅 업체에서 대충 10메가 쉐어가 10~15만원 선이던가 그랬어요
<drake-kr> 아오 진짜..
<drake-kr> 티셔츠 옆에를 터칠까..
<yemharc> Seony: jincreator 안녕하세요
<yemharc> drake-kr: 왜요?
<jincreator> yemharc: 네, 안녕하세요.
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<am0c> 안녕하세요
<am0c> 뇨롱
<yemharc> Seony: 결제했습니다........비싸요
<yemharc> am0c: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오오 드디어... 축하드립니다.
<Seony> 우분투 포럼 소모임, 맥빠 클럽 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 가격이랑 뭐 이것저것 고민하다가
<yemharc> 11' 64g 4g 로 학생할인 해서 127만원에 구매했습니다.
<Seony> 나쁘진 않네요. 나중에 SSD 용량만 더 크게 늘리시면 되겠군요...
<Seony> 아이튠즈 용량만 꽤 되실 것 같은데 모자라지 않겠어요?
<yemharc> 당장은 좀 부족하구요
<yemharc> 스토리지는 차라리 USB3.0 외장하드를 구매할까 해요
<yemharc> 1테라에 10~13만원정도 하더라구요
<yemharc> 전 드레이크님처럼 하드 콜렉터는 아닌지라
<Seony> 근데 usb 3.0 지원 안할껄요
<yemharc> 음악 다 해봐야 한 300gb밖에 안되서요
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아, 맥북요?
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 근데 애초에 선더볼트가 써 있던데요
<Seony> 네. 맥은 USB 3.0 지원 안해요.
<Seony> 앞으로도 안할 거라고 하던데요...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 썬더볼트하고 3.0은 별개인건가요?
<Seony> 전혀 다르죠.
<Seony> 인터페이스가 다르잖아요.
<yemharc> 아하
<Seony> 다시 말하자면, USB 3.0 외장하드가 더 비싸다면 굳이 그걸 구입하실 필요는 없을 거에요.
<yemharc> 아니 전 3.0 코드명인줄 알고 있었습니다......
<Seony> 아... 아니에요. 썬더볼트랑 USB 3.0은 완전히 다른 거에요.
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 그럼 이건 또 고민좀 해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 어찌보면 맥북프로가 더 나은 게,
<Seony> SSD 달고, ODD 떼어내서 그 자리에 하드 달면 되거든요
<yemharc> 근데 역시 에어가 끌려요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 데탑으로 가면 27인치 이상!
<yemharc> 놋북으로 가면 11인치 이하!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 뭐 취향에 따라서 고르는 것이긴 하죠...
<Seony> 저는 어차피 운전하니까 휴대성은 상관안하고 무조건 성능! ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어라
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/t5Jjq 이거 좋네요 (...)
<Seony> 리눅스용 테마인가보네요
<yemharc> 테마....라고 하기보단 좀 뜯어고친거 같네요
<yemharc> 완성도 자체만 보면 그 맥분투보다 높아보여요
<razGon_PG> Seony, yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> razGon_PG: 안녕하세요
<razGon_PG> 눈내리는 겨울입니다.
<razGon_PG> 광주는 눈이 펄펄...
<razGon_PG> 오늘 매출은 바닥...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> Seony: 필기 위해 쓰는 아이패드 노트어플이 뭐가 좋나요?
<Seony> 손필기요? 아니면 터치 필기요?
<razGon_PG> 그리고 스타일러스 자작하면 괜찮은 지요?
<razGon_PG> 터치필기라하면 스타일러스로 필기 하는거 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 패드에 나오는 자판 터치하는거요...
<Seony> 음... 제가 생각해도 용어가 애매하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단, Doodle Buddy라는 괜찮은 메모프로그램이 있어요.
<razGon_PG> 아. 손필기 입니다. 키보드 가지고 갑니다.
<Seony> 급할 때 쓰기 편하거든요...
<razGon_PG> 강의 노트필기하는 용으로 쓰려구요.
<razGon_PG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aN1xvPL_Irw
<Seony> 아... 그런 용도라면...
<razGon_PG> 이렇게 자작펜 만드는 것도 있네요.
<razGon_PG> 대부분 pdf파일에서 필기할겁니다.
<Seony> 괜찮아보이네요...
<Seony> 저는 자작하기 싫어서 그냥 샀어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_PG: 안녕하세요
<razGon_PG> 이번 주 일요일에 통증에 대한 워크샾이 있어서요. 그거 들으면서 아이패드 필기 하는거 보려구요.
<yemharc> 음...... 강의용이라면
<yemharc> upad가 좋을겁니다.
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 하이요 :)!
<razGon_PG> 유패드 라면 어플인가요?
<yemharc> 대충
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/XFJMm
<yemharc> 이런 어플이에요
<yemharc> 그리고 무제 연습장? 같은것도 필요하다면 무료앱으로 bamboo paper 라는게 있습니다.
<yemharc> 밤부페이퍼는 기능이 좋고 그런건 아닌데 낙서용?으로는 편하긴 편해요
<razGon_PG> 그거는 있습니다. 뱀부는.
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/KL904 요건 upad 영상
<razGon_PG> 일단은 연필을 뒤로 하고 알미늄 테잎 감아서 사용하려구요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 취향이 좀 많이 갈리는데
<yemharc> 이건 여성분들이 디자인때문에 많이 쓰는 물건입니다. http://goo.gl/LqLcM
<yemharc> 필기 자주 하신다면 와콤 스타일러스 괜찮다고 하더군요
<yemharc> .......써보진 못했습니다만
<yemharc> 그리고 음성녹음 기능도 있으면 좋겠다 하시면 http://goo.gl/IDTvP 요녀석도 요즘 뜨는 물건이죠
<razGon_PG> 오!
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 가끔 제가 생각하는 건데 YEM님은 사람이 아닌거 같아요.
<razGon_PG> 마치 SIRI-0같은 느낌이..
<yemharc> ............어떤 의미로 받아들이면 되나요
<razGon_PG> 이거이거 뭐있죠?
<razGon_PG> 뭐와 뭐 그리고 이거가 있어요. 각특징은 이래요..
<razGon_PG> 줄줄줄....시간도 얼마 안되서 자료가 거의 뱉듯이 나옵니다.
<razGon_PG> 이건 사람의 속도가 아니에요.
<yemharc> ..........
<yemharc> 우와 우와 뭔가.....
<yemharc> .......저 대사를 전혀 다른 사람에게서 또 들을줄은 orz
<razGon_PG> It's Amazing!!
<razGon_PG> 가끔은 미래에 다녀 온듯한 느낌..
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 아마도 잡스가 YEM님 보고 난뒤에 시리를 만들 계획을 세웠을 듯 싶습니다.
<yemharc> 아니 그건 아니죠 (....)
<yemharc> 지금 그 대사는 전 세계의 나이스바디 비서 누님들을 욕하는 말입니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 비서랑은 다른 느낌입니다.
<razGon_PG> 비서는 물어보면 딱딱 대답하지만 전체적인 주관은 잘이야기 하지 않습니다.
<razGon_PG> YEM님은 판단해주고 대략적인 자료도 링크해주세요. 그것도 단축주소로요 :)
<yemharc> 근데 단축주소가 쓰는 이유가 하나 있어요
<razGon_PG> 크롬을 쓰니 단축주소를 자꾸 쓰게 됩니다.
<yemharc> 구글 로그인이 된 상태에서 goo.gl 단축주소를 쓰면
<razGon_PG> 뭔가요?
<yemharc> goo.gl 데이터베이스에 로그가 남거든요
<razGon_PG> 예
<yemharc> 나중에 그거 한번 뒤져봐도 여러가지 알 수 있어요
<yemharc> 뭐 예를들면, 내 관심사가 어떻게 변했나부터 시작해서
<razGon_PG> 오!
<yemharc> 이 주제에 대해서 이렇게 상황이 변해왔다던가
<yemharc> 일종의 구글트렌드 변형판 같은 식이죠
<razGon_PG> yemharc:  이건희가 데려가셔야 될 인물이심..
<yemharc> 아우 전 삼성같은데 안가요. 능력도 안되지만...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 슬슬 청소시간이네;;
<razGon_PG> 가서 영혼과 건강을 파시고 돈을...
<yemharc> 전 잠시 잠수를 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<razGon_PG> 옙
<razGon_PG> 있다뵈요
<razGon_PG> 진짜 아이패드가 네트에 폐쇄적인 거 빼면 바로 살텐데.
<razGon_PG> 너무 폐쇄적임..
<razGon_PG> 집에가서 뵙겠습니다.
<Seony> 음... 제각기 생각하기 나름이지만... 저는 폐쇄적이라고 생각 안해요...
<Seony> 어찌보면 제가 애플에 길들여져있다고 볼 수 있겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 청소하고 왔더니 아이튠즈가 죽었네요...
<boracay_> 즐거운 주말되세요~
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요? 운전 중라즈곤입니다
<cheayuncho> 내일이군요
<cheayuncho> 일단 내일 지각은 확정요
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요!!
<Seony> Hi
<jinkukyi> 저 질문이 있습니다
<jinkukyi> 리눅스 우분트를 사용하고 있거든요
<jinkukyi> 서버용으로
<jinkukyi> 그런데 gcc 컴파일 실행이 안되네요
<jinkukyi> 컴퓨터가 도중에 갑자기 강제종료 됬었거든요
<Seony> 메시지가 뭐라고 나오는데요?
<jinkukyi> 한번 그 때 이후로
<jinkukyi> 잠시만여
<jinkukyi> input.c:(.text+0x12af): undefined reference to `sqrtf'
<jinkukyi> 이런 식으로
<jinkukyi> 모든 명령이 안먹는거 같은데요
<Seony> 딴데서는 컴파일 잘 되는 소스에요?
<jinkukyi> 네.
<jinkukyi> 다른 서버에서는 잘 되느데요
<jinkukyi> 한번 강제종료 되고 나서 그때 이후로 안되네요
<Seony> 그렇다면, gcc를 삭제했다가 다시 설치를 해보심이 어떠신지요
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요
<jinkukyi> 그거 뭐시기여
<jinkukyi> 제거하는 명령어좀 아시나요?;;
<Seony> http://goo.gl/QmeVW
<jinkukyi> 감사요~
<Seony> 별말씀을... 검색을 생활화합시다 ㅎㅎ
<jinkukyi> 네^^
<jinkukyi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jinkukyi> 마지막에 이렇게 나오는데
<jinkukyi> 상관없나요?
<jinkukyi> 제거 하는도중에
<Seony> gcc 쳐보면 아직도 있다고 나와요?
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요
<jinkukyi> 없다네요
<jinkukyi> 그럼 다시 깔면 되나요?
<jinkukyi> 다시
<jinkukyi> sudo apt-get install gcc
<jinkukyi> 했는데
<jinkukyi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jinkukyi> 마지막에 또 이런게 나오네요
<Seony> 저건 설치하는 명령어잖아요.
<jinkukyi> 제거 했어요
<jinkukyi> 제거 화가인하고 다시 깔았거든요
<jinkukyi> 근데
<jinkukyi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Seony> 그래요? 제거는 에러없이 된거 맞아요?
<jinkukyi> 에러 딘거 같은데요;
<jinkukyi> 근데
<jinkukyi> gcc
<jinkukyi> 하니깐 없데요
<Seony> 흐ㅡ... http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 이거 읽어보셨어요?
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요~
<jinkukyi> 아뇨 처음이네요
<jinkukyi> ;;
<Seony> 다 읽으셨을테니, 천천히 노력해주세요 ㅎㅎ. 일단 aptitude search gcc 하면 앞에 i A gcc 하고 나오는 거 있어요?
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요%%
<jinkukyi> 있네요
<Seony> i A gcc-4.2 라고 나오나요?
<jinkukyi> 그냥 gcc 리고 나오네요 그리고 그 밑에 P gcc-4.4
<jinkukyi> 이렇게 있습니다~
<jinkukyi> 아 i A gcc-4.5
<jinkukyi> 있어요
<Seony> 그러면 제거가 제대로 안됐단 얘긴데요. 혹시 명령어만 지우신 거 아니구요?
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요~
<Seony> 우분투는, 다른 리눅스도 마찬가지지만 명령어만 달랑 지우면 안되요.
<Seony> 패키지 통째로 지워야하는데, 일단 그건 나중에 직접 구글링 해보시구요,
<Seony> 일단은 gcc를 재설치하는 명령어를 알려드릴께요.
<Seony> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gcc-4.5 라고 해보세요.
<jinkukyi> 네.
<jinkukyi> 했습니다
<jinkukyi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 똑같이 마지막엔 이렇게 나오네요
<Seony> 음... 에러코드를 리턴하는걸 보니 뭔가 잘못되긴 잘못됐나보네요.
<jinkukyi> 네. 지울때도 다시 깔때도 계속 나오네요
<jinkukyi> 아에 페키지 있는곳에 가서
<Seony> 그러면,
<Seony> apt-get install -f
<Seony> 아.. 앞에 sudo 붙이셔야되요
<jinkukyi> 네`
<jinkukyi> 또 똑같이 마지막엥 나오네요;
<Seony> 전체 메시지를 봐야 어떤 패키지가 말썽을 일으키는지 알 수 있을 거 같네요
<jinkukyi> 음 자시만요.
<jinkukyi> 어떻게 이걸 붙여넣지 제가 계정을 알렫릴까요?
<Seony> 그냥 계정을 알려주세요. 그게 빠르겠네요
<jinkukyi> 감사합니다~
<Seony> 저도 시간이 없는지라 후딱 해치워야할 거 같아요
<jinkukyi> jinkukyi / vy1334vy
<jinkukyi> 203.253.37.249
<jinkukyi> port 22
<jinkukyi> 이네요
<Seony> 헐... 문제있는 패키지가 수십개에ㅛ
<Seony> 설치된 패키지 트리에 손상이 간듯한데요..
<jinkukyi> 헐
<jinkukyi> 그럼 다시 깔아야 한나요?
<Seony> 일단은 postfix가 망가졌어요.
<Seony> 메일서버데몬인데, 이거랑 관련된 패키지가 줄줄이 다 망가졌어요.
<jinkukyi> 잉.
<jinkukyi> 제가 깔다가 실수 했나보네요.
<Seony> 서버에 별 자료 없으면 재설치가 빠를 것 같은데요.
<jinkukyi> 흠.
<Seony> 참고로 패키지 설치할 때는, 잘 모르면 무조건 강제옵션 주지 마세요.
<jinkukyi> 네.
<Seony> smtp관련된 보안옵션, sasl 같은 세팅도 fatal error고...
<jinkukyi> 처음 깔아본 우분투 서버인데 다시 해봐야 겠네요.
<Seony> 접속 종료했습니다...
<Seony> 네. 다시 설치하심이 좋을 것 같아요.
<jinkukyi> 감사합니다 ^^
<Seony> 메일 서버가 필요하신가봐요?
<jinkukyi> 아뇨 그때 한번 호기심에
<jinkukyi> 막 깔아봤었어요.
<Seony> 메일서버데몬 올리면 공격 많이 들어와서...
<Seony> 되도록이면 안하시는 게 ㅎㅎ
<jinkukyi> 막 아무것도 모르고 그냥 메엘 서버가 된다길래 한번 해보자 해서.
<jinkukyi> 아`
<Seony> 메일서버 구축하는 매뉴얼 좀 드릴까요?
<jinkukyi> 앗 매뉴얼 있나요 주신다면 감사하게 받죠^^
<jincreator> Seony: 안녕하세요? irc 규칙에 에러 메시지나 로그는 paste.ubuntu.com을 쓰라는 걸 넣으면 좋지 않을까 싶습니다. 실제로 #ubuntu에서는 많이 쓰이고요.
<Seony> jincreator, 그걸 생각 못했네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> jinkukyi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/772085/
<Seony> 최대한 쉽게 적힌 매뉴얼이라, 이거 보고 그대로 따라하시면 됩니다... 근데 메일서버 돌릴 일이 없으면 안하시는 게 좋아요...
<Seony> 25번 포트 열린거 확인되면 여기저기서 막 들어와서....
<jinkukyi> 네^^
<jincreator> Seony: 근데 이거나 아파치 ssl 할때나 궁금한데 키는 만료되기 전에 수동으로 바꿔줘야 하는 건가요?
<jincreator> 궁금한데->궁금한게 (...)
<Seony> 네
<jinkukyi> 가사합니다`
<jincreator> 음...전 무조건 만료 시간을 길게 해야겠군요. 감사합니다.
<jinkukyi> ㅁ
<Seony> jincreator, 근데 신뢰할 수 없는 거라고 자꾸 메시지 나오는거 귀찮지 않아요? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> Seony: 음...무료 ssl을 발급해주는 곳에 대해서 들어본 적이 있기는 한데...
<Seony> 두군데 있어요. 근데 그게 있으나마나한 옵션이라...
<Seony> 해본지 좀 되서 까먹었는데, 암튼 제 기억으로는 그거 하나마나...
<jincreator> 보통 startssl을 많이 쓰는 것 같더군요. 참고로 저희학교는 학생 사이트를 구입한 인증서를 안써서...학생들이 귀찮지요. 무슨 생각인건지...
<Seony> 음... 그냥 htpasswd 거는게 제일 속편해요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator>  아마 startssl이 갱신을 주기적으로 해줘야 하는 대신 서브도메인이 하나밖에 안되던가 그럴 겁니다.
<jincreator> 저도 써보지는 않아서...
<Seony> 그 외에도 아마 1년만 공짜인가 그럴껄요.
<jincreator> 그러니까 1년 뒤 다시 갱신하는 걸걸요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 갱신은 돈 주고...
<Seony> 첫 1년만 무료인거죠... 다른 회사던가... 암튼 한 군데가 그래요.
<jincreator> startssl은 연장 되는것 같습니다...만 제가 써보지 않아서 확신은 ^^;
<jincreator> http://www.xpressengine.com/index.php?document_srl=19824005&mid=freeboard&sort_index=readed_count
<jincreator> 2년째 쓰는 사람이라네요.
<Seony> 오오
<jincreator> 다만 이게 서브도메인이 하나만 쓸 수 있던가 아무튼 해서 서버스 1개밖에 못쓴다고 들은 것 같아요. 메일이면 메일만, 웹서버면 웹서버만 하는 식으로요. 역시 정확히는 모릅니다. ^^;
<razGon_xsh4> 주중의 피로에 쓰러졌다가 부활했습니다.
<razGon_xsh4> 아.. 추운날...
<razGon_xsh4> 아이유 오디션 영상 나오는데. 정말 노래 잘부르네요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> drake-kr / 음 그래서 내일은 어떻게 되는건가요 ?
<DarkCircle> Seony / 음 여담이긴 한데 프리노드 젠투 채널은 대화 내용 한줄을 5줄 이상 끊어치면 봇이 퇴장을 시키더군요
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요.
<Seony> 그럼 봇이, 저게 한 줄인지 아닌지를 판단한다는 얘기네요...
<DarkCircle> 봇에서 메세지가 뜨면 그걸 받아요
<razGon_xsh4> 허거걱...
<DarkCircle> 지가 6칸짜리 버퍼를 두고
<DarkCircle> 사용자 이름만 빼냅니다.
<DarkCircle> 이걸 카운트 해서 5에 다다르면
<DarkCircle> 자동으로 킥.
<Seony> 봇이 사람보다 낫군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 버퍼 6칸으로 두는건 오버플로우 방지 .
<DarkCircle> 지금 제가 5마디를 쳤쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 중간에 다른분이 살짝 끼면 킥방지가 되더군요
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 결국은 추임새가 없으면 아웃.
<razGon_xsh4> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네마디 하고 운이좋아서 이렇게 컷 되면 안짤림. 왜 애꿏은 사람 보내냐고 얘기 들어보니까 이게 게임하는 애들 타자버릇이래요
<DarkCircle> 가령 ... 예를 들자면 ... (지금부터 얘기임. 조건: 님들하 ~주셈 .. 허용)
<DarkCircle> 저기요
<DarkCircle> 님들하 ... 리눅스 깔다가
<DarkCircle> 파티션 잘못해서 날라갔는데
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 해요?
<DarkCircle> 좀 도와주셈
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 까지 입력하면 잘림. =3
<razGon_xsh4> 아웃!
<Seony> 아 갑자기 짜증 팍 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_xsh4> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 와우 하는 애들 버릇이래요.
<Seony> 보기만해도 스트레스가....
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 킥봇 만드는게 의외로 쉬워서 만들고 그냥 여기 심어버리면 되는데 그래도 사람이쟈나요.
<Seony> 그렇죠...
<DarkCircle> 인정머리도 없는 코쟁이넘들 채널보단 우분투 코랴 채널이 훨씬 낫다고 생각.
<razGon_xsh4> 허거걱... 안되요. 가끔 독백도 하는데 그러다가 튕기면 어쪄려구요ㅜ/ㅜ
<Seony> 뭐 거긴 워낙 사람이 많으니 그럴 수밖에 없겠죠.
<razGon_xsh4> 하긴 추임새가 있어야 되네요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 얘기하는거 잠깐잠깐 보면 우리나라 사람들이랑 생각이 다르지 않다는걸 알게 되더라고요
<DarkCircle> 저런 질문에 컴터 새로 사라고 올라오기도 함. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 뭐 서양 애들이라고 다를 거 없어요.
<Seony> 우리랑 질문하는 내용도 다 같고... 찌질이도 있고 고수도 있고 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 니 머신이 꼬물이라서 그렇다 등등 ... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 전설의 127.0.0.1 해킹 이야기 아시죠?
<razGon_xsh4> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그것도 외국 아얄씨에서 나온 얘기거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 번역을 잘해놔서 한국에서 일어난 일 같지만...
<DarkCircle> 해킹했다! 라고 하고는 ... 그 이후에 그 애가 안들어왔다고 ...
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 ... 한아얄씨 우분투 챈에서도 비슷한 일이 있긴 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> rm명령으로 뭐 날리라고 ...
<DarkCircle> 필요 없는거 지우면 돼요. 그러고는 지우는걸 갈쳐줬는데 박살났다고 싹 다시설치하고 다시 들어오는 ... 의지의 한국인!
<Seony> 예전에 누가 장난 삼아서 rm -rf / 하면 고쳐진다고 했따가, 그걸 실제로 해본 초보가 있어서 이후로 irc에서 rm -rf / 하라는 말은 금기어가 됐잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 허거거...ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제 기억으론 그 사건의 주모자는 분도님하고 저하고 + alpha
<DarkCircle> 음 우분투 페이지에 발표자 명단이 갱신도 안되어 있고
<DarkCircle> 발표를 하자는건지 말자는건지 도통 알수가 없네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> Seony / 음 그런데 여기 방에서 킥을 하면 재입장이 허용되기까지 어느정도 시간이 주어지나요?
<razGon_xsh4> 일종의 쿨타임요?
<Seony> 그건 킥할 때 옵션 주기 나름이에요...
<Seony> 옵션 안넣으면, 킥 하자마자 바로 입장 가능하죠.
<Seony> 근데 대부분 클라이언트들이, 킥 당하면 자동 로그인 기능이 있어서 유심히 안보면 킥 당하는줄도 몰라요...
<razGon_xsh4> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_xsh4> 킥 15단 콤보.
<DarkCircle> 나꼼수 듣다가 문득 생각난건데 홍대장님한테 주어졌던 "닥쳐!" 찬스 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 봇에 이걸 변형해서 "3분간 닥쳐! 를 봇이 시전하였습니다." 라고 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_xsh4> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 퇴장은 안하고 발언권만 뺏는 =3...
<razGon_xsh4> 추임새 한번 !
<razGon_xsh4> 허거.
<DarkCircle> 퇴장시키면 억울하쟈나요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 봇에 발언권을 뺏는 기능이 있나 - - ...
<Seony> 옵만 갖고있따면야 뭐든 다 할 수 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 봇에 밴 기능은 있는거 같은데 발언권 뺏는 기능이 있는지 없는지를 모르겠네요 .
<DarkCircle> API에서 지원하는 명령같은게 있다능.
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요~
<Jinseok> 지금 아무도 안계시나요!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~!
<DarkCircle> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~!
<DarkCircle> 아웅
<DarkCircle> 콜라땡겨 -ㅠ-
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 훔.. 드레이콩~!
<Jinseok> 응?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 내일 컵 몇개 우선 3개 도킹 스테이션 3개 해서 협찬 들어감...
<DarkCircle> 내일 발표자 명단 이야기도 없고 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 비기너로 위장한 구루 포닉옹 너브죽
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 비기너 맞삼..
<DarkCircle> 드레이콩 응답이 없으시네요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 내일 발표 물건너 갈듯.
<DarkCircle> 아니면 그냥 마카 하나 지우개 하나 들고 PPT없는 세미나 =3
<am0c> 와웅..
<razGon_xsh4> 움... 피곤한데 잠자기 싫네요.
<razGon_xsh4> 준비할 것도 많은데..
<razGon_xsh4> 저는 이만 자겠습니다.
<razGon_xsh4> 내일 뵈요.
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> a
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-17
<drake-kr> DarkCircle
<imsu> 안녕하세요~
<DarkCircle> drake-kr =ㅅ= ...
<drake-kr> 발표 하라고 했잖수
<drake-kr> 내 시간 준다고
<DarkCircle> drake-kr / 어제 한참 준비하다가 문제가 하나 생겨버려서 =ㅅ= ...
<DarkCircle> drake-kr / 계세요?
<Toothbrush> 안녕하세요, 우분투 11.10을 사용하던 중에 문제가 발생해서 여쭙고자 접속했습니다.
<Toothbrush> 윈도7에서 wubi를 통해 40GB를 파티션으로 할당해서 우분투 11.10을 설치했고, 주로 사용하는 어플리케이션은 크롬 하나 정도입니다.
<Toothbrush> 그런데 얼마전부터 우분투로 부팅한 다음 크롬으로 플래시 스트리밍 동영상을 30분정도 감상하면 자꾸 하드 용량 부족 메세지가 뜨면서 속도가 굉장히 느려지는데요,
<Toothbrush> 이것이 11.10의 버그인지 크롬의 영향인지 아니면 무언가 다른 것이 원인인지 알 수 없어서 해결 방법도 찾지 못하고 있습니다.
<Toothbrush> http://www.fbt.pe.kr/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/%ED%99%94%EB%A9%B4-%EC%8B%9C%EA%B0%81-2011-12-17-111220.png
<DarkCircle> Toothbrush / 터미널 창 띄워보시고 df -m 입력해보세요
<Toothbrush> http://www.fbt.pe.kr/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/%ED%99%94%EB%A9%B4-%EC%8B%9C%EA%B0%81-2011-12-17-111220-1024x640.png
<Toothbrush> 아 이게 아니군요
<Toothbrush> http://www.fbt.pe.kr/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/%ED%99%94%EB%A9%B4-%EC%8B%9C%EA%B0%81-2011-12-17-112009.png
<Toothbrush> 구글로도 계속 검색을 해봤지만 딱히 해결방법을 찾을 수가 없어서 그냥 재설치 해보려합니다. 같은 증상이 다시 나타나면 그 때 다시 묻고자 합니다.
<Toothbrush> 관심 가져주셔서 감사합니다.
<Cobuntu_office> 음..
<Cobuntu_office> 확실히 10.04가 짱인가..
<Cobuntu_office> LTS짱
<imsu> ls
<am0c> /home
<am0c> /etc
<am0c> /lib
<am0c> /usr
<cheayun-and> 이제 출발합니다아..
<cheayun-and> 하필오늘 방송부 외식날이라.....
<cheayun-and> 한시간정도 소요됩니다 ㅠㅠ 그러고보니 저 뒷풀이비용이없는데 껴주세염 ㅠㅠ
<cheayun-and> 그럼 이따가 뵙죠! 신도림도착하면 또 알려드리겟습니다
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 오고 계시는 건가요?
<cheayun-and> now Sindorim
<imsu> Cobuntu_office: 지금 세미나 하고 계십니까?
<imsu> 한 3시쯤 출발할거 같은데~
<jincreator> imsu: 당연하죠...
<imsu> jincreator: 매번 늦네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 재밌나요? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 음...이번 세미나가 유난히 기술적인 부분이 많은 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 관심 있는 개발자들은 재미있겠지만 아닌 사람은 지루할 것 같아요...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무슨 분야인데요?
<imsu> am0c: 오잉 잘못친건데;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> imsu: 하나는 원격 개발이었고(서버에서 컴파일, 버전관리 하는 거...) 또 하나는 가상화입니다. 둘 다 서버군요... 아무튼 지금 막 둘 다 끝났어요.
<cheayun-and> 지금 역입니다
<cheayun-and> 버스기다리는중입니다
<cheayun-and> 버스가 생각보다 오래걸리네요
<Guest84660> quit
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<am0c> acooda: 안녕하세요~
<acooda> am0c: 꾸벅
<acooda> 오랜만에 와봤는데 썰렁썰렁 하네요 :)
<am0c> acooda: 주말이라 그럴겁니당 :3
<am0c> 그리고 오늘 우분투 세미나가 있는데.. 지금 시간이면 뒷풀이 타임이라..
<acooda> 아 오늘이구나
<acooda> 안간지 너무 오래되서;;
<cheayuncho_cli1> 집에도착!w
<razGon_OpQ> 오! 정말추운밤입니다.
<kolay> 오늘같은 날은 방콕을 해야...
<kolay> USB를 통한 GRUB 설치가 가능한지요?
<kolay> 한번도 성공을 못해봤습니다.
<HyeonJoo> 안녕하세요
<kolay> GRUB 쓸일이 없었는데 HURD를 쓰다보니 GRUB을 알아야 하는군요.
<kolay> 안녕하세요.
<kolay> HURD 쓰는게 아니고 설치...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-18
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho_cli3> 어?dj?
<cheayuncho_cli3> 찐석님이시다~!
<Jinseok> cheayuncho_cli3 조채연님? 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho_cli3> Jinseok : 넵 안녕하세요 ^&^
<Jinseok> 아침 일찍 ㅋㅋ 아얄씨나 하고 있음 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho_cli3> 저야 항상 켜놓고 작업하기에 =3=3
<Jinseok> 저는 지금 wubi로 우분투를 깔아 이제 루분투와 쿠분투 주분투를 막 집어 넣고 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok_> 부왁 웹아얄씨 쓰려니 못쓰겠네요
<Jinseok_> cheayuncho_cli3 근데 무슨 아얄씨를 3개나 돌리시나요?
<cheayuncho> 하난 가상머신 하난 개인서버 하난 다른 가상머신이요
<Jinseok_> 아아아
<Jinseok_> 좀 대박 이네요 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> 잠시만요 IDC에있는 서버로도 접속을 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok_> cheayuncho 혹시 자바 까는 법 아세요;;
<cheayuncho> JRE요? JDK요?
<Jinseok_> 그냥 bin
<Jinseok_> sun-java6-bin 치니 패키지를 찾을수 없다고 징징거리네요
<cheayuncho> 저장소 추가하셔야됩니다.
<Jinseok_> 예전엔 캐노니컬 협력 파트너 그거 추가하면 됬었는데
<Jinseok_> 저장소 어떻게 추가하죠?
<cheayuncho> 제가알기론 10.04부터 안되는걸로알고있습니다.
<cheayuncho> alt+F2 하시구 gksu /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk 치셔서 실행하신후
<cheayuncho> 다른 소프트웨어 탭가셔서 파트너 관련 저장소를 활성화하셔요
<cheayuncho> 지금 우분투 화경이아니라 도움을 못드리네요..
<Jinseok_> 소프트웨어 소스에서 케노니컬 파트너,독립프로그램 다 체크하고 터미널에서 sudo apt-get updaye 도 돌렸는데
<Jinseok_> 부왁 미국 분 들어오셨다
<Jinseok_> 플로리다 같네요
<Jinseok_> 주소가 fl.comcast.net 이니
<Jinseok_> 컴캐스트는 미국 인터넷 겸 케이블 방송 회사 이고
<Jinseok_> fl 은 플로리다를 뜻하겠군요
<Jinseok_> 아침 먹고 올께요
<cheayuncho> 파트너 저자소가 활성화 된거 맞으신지....
<cheayuncho> 스카이프 구글어쓰같은게 검색되어야됩니다.
<Jinseok_> 안되는군요
<cheayuncho> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=61602
<Jinseok_> 스카이프는 됩니다?
<cheayuncho> 여기를 토대로 apt 로 jdk받는과정을 바꿔서 한번..
<cheayun_server> Jinseok_ : http://kiin.wordpress.com/2010/09/20/how-to-install-sun-java6-bin-and-sun-java6-jdk-and-sun-java6-jre-in-ubuntu/ see this link
<cheayun_server> it's time to go outside~!
<Jinseok_> 저기요
<Jinseok_> 혹시 sources.list 펀집 어떻게 하나요?
<Jinseok_pidgin> 잠시 나갔다 들어오겠습니다. 제 계정인 엑스챗과 피진이 모두 꺼지고 다시 들올께요 ㅂㅂ2~
<cheayun_server> 어라?
<cheayun_server> 지금 ubuntu.or.kr안가지는것같은데 저만그런건가요?
<cheayun_server> 아! 이제 되네요!
<drake-kr> 아
<drake-kr> 죽을것 같다
<drake-kr> 피자 시켜먹어야지..
<DarkCircle> drake-kr / 괜찮으신가요 - -)/ ?
<DarkCircle> 전 점심때 일어났다능.
<drake-kr> 잘 들어갔노
<drake-kr> 어제 내뺀거 같아서 미안한디
<DarkCircle> 네 어제 타이밍이 정말 좋았어요 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 택시 타고 돼지털역 앞에 내렸는데
<DarkCircle> 건너편에 앤젤리너스 있더라고요
<drake-kr> 아저씨들은 7차 간건가..
<DarkCircle> 그래서 거기서 커피 안사먹고 한시간동안 개기다 바로 첫차 전철 -> 둘번차 기차 -> 버스 -> 집
<DarkCircle> 다들 가는 분위기더라고요 .
<drake-kr> 6차가 마지막이었어..
<DarkCircle> 그 시간대에 가는 시간을 대충 재봤더니 10~15분 남짓 걸리던느낌
<DarkCircle> 그리고 딱 11000원 나오더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 가만 어제 ...
<DarkCircle> 두루치기 > 횟집 > 맥주집 > 노래방 > 맥주집 > 기계면집
<DarkCircle> 이니까 6차가 맞네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 어제 얼마나 먹은거지 ㄱ- ㅇㄷ
<drake-kr> 2차에서 ponics 먹일라고 짜증나 죽는줄..
<drake-kr> 왜 와서 초를 치는겨
<imsu> 즐거운 일요일 오후 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 주말도 다 갔네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake-kr> 임수 어제 잘 드갔노
<drake-kr> 아니 아침에..
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> 후아...배불러
<semosi_HOme> hello every one
<semosi_HOme> 안녕하세요..누구던 계시겠죠?
<semosi_HOme> 이런 잠잠하군요
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요 !!
<jinkukyi> 질문이 있습니다 다름 아니라 리눅스 서버 하나 구축했는데 이 전과 달리 예로 etc/passwd 파일을 열려고 하면
<jinkukyi> 권한이 없다고 나오네요
<jinkukyi> 아니 열리긴 하는데 root 권한을 부여할려고 하는데 쓰기가 안되네요 온리 리드라고 나와서 chmod  를 해봤는데도
<jinkukyi> chmod: changing permissions of 'passwd' : Operation not permitted
<jinkukyi> 리고 나오네요 혹시 아시는 분 없나요~
<am0c> 오잉
<am0c> jinkukyi: 안뇽하세여
<razGon_PG> ㄷ턋
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요`
<cheayuncho> 넵 안녕하세요~
<jinkukyi> 질문이 있습니다. 제가 얼마전에 리눅스 서버를 구축했거든요.
<jinkukyi> 근데  root 에 read only 로 mount 된거 같은데.
<jinkukyi> 그래서 passwd 나 다른 파일을 건들수가 없네요 그거 푸는방법 아시는분 없으시나요.
<jinkukyi> 검색해보고 있는데 안되서 여기서 질문을 하게 되네요
<cheayuncho> 저도 잘을 몰라서요 http://blog.outsider.ne.kr/505 요글한번 참고해보셔요
<cheayuncho> sudo 로 주셧는데도 안되는건가요?
<cheayuncho> Cobuntu_office : 지원을 부탁드려요~
<jinkukyi> 감사합니다
<jinkukyi> 근디 게속 리드온리라꼬 뜨면서
<jinkukyi> 편집이 안되네요
<cheayuncho> sudo 로 명령을 실행해도 그런다면 일단 저는 그이상은 몰라서 도움을 못드리겟네요 ㅠㅠ 오후쯤에  코분투_오피스 님을 다시 호출해보셔도 좋을듯합니다.
<jinkukyi> 네^^ 감사합니다`
<cheayuncho> 저는 이만 학교에 등교하러 가보겟습니다^^
<jinkukyi> 수고하세요`
<razGon_PG> jinkukyi: 서버면 CLI으로만 되어 있으신거죠? x-window 올리시거나 그런거 아니시구요.
<jinkukyi> CLI 가 뭔가요?
<jinkukyi> x-window도 뭔지 모르겟고; 그냥 갈때 ubonto 10.04 LTs
<jinkukyi> 로 깔았습니다 server 용
<razGon_PG> gui라는 말은 아세요?
<jinkukyi> 네 그거 제가 아는건
<razGon_PG> 반대되는 말입니다 . cli(command line interface)=명령어로 입력하는.
<jinkukyi> 그래픽으로 보는거 그런거 아닌가요 ?
<jinkukyi> 아아 ^^
<razGon_PG> 서버라면 그냥 커맨드 입력하는 거 말씀드리는 겁니다.
<jinkukyi> 맞습니다
<razGon_PG> 저도 서버 올렸는데요.
<razGon_PG> 흠..
<razGon_PG> 그러면 저는 패스...
<jinkukyi> 66
<jinkukyi> ^^
<razGon_PG> 저는 서버 올리구서 관리 힘들어서. 윈도우올려서 사용하고 있습니다.
<jinkukyi> 게산용으로만 써서 서버로 돌리구 있어서요
<razGon_PG> x-window라는 게 gui 설정하는 패키지 정도라고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 아..
<razGon_PG> 죄송합니다. 도와드리고 싶은데. 제 깜냥을 벗어난 일이 되버렸군요..ㅠㅠ
<jinkukyi> 아뇨 괜찮습니다 ^^
<razGon_PG> 제가 한계가 gui까지여서요. 그런경우는 노틸러스를 sudo로 불러와서 사용하면 참 편하게 변경 가능한데요.
<jinkukyi> 리눅스에 관해선 전 완전 초짜라
<razGon_PG> 연구용으로 서버 올리신가봐요?
<jinkukyi> 질문을 해도 알아 듣는것도 많이 어렵네요
<razGon_PG> 계산용이라고 하신걸 보니.
<jinkukyi> 네 대학원 실에서 그렇게 쓰고 있어서
<razGon_PG> 저도 리눅스 아니 컴퓨터 초짜입니다.
<jinkukyi> ^6
<razGon_PG> 그래도 서버 올리신걸 보니 어느정도 하시나봐요?
<razGon_PG> 저는 처음 설치도 헤멧습니다.
<razGon_PG> 리눅스는 윈도우랑 많이 다른거 같아요. 권한에 대한 문제에 대해서 이해 못하면 완전히 헤메죠.
<razGon_PG> 근데 한번 시스템 구축하면 이보다 편한게 없더군요.ㅎ
<jinkukyi> 전 아직도 잘 모르겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_PG> 잠시만요...
<razGon_PG> jinkukyi: 서버를 설치한 목적이 구체적으로 어떻게 되시나요?
<jinkukyi> 순수 계산용이죠
<jinkukyi1> 제가
<jinkukyi1> 많은걸 하지 않구요 그냥 간단하게 c 커파일 명령어와
<jinkukyi1> h5topng 같은 명령어 몇개만 사용 하거든요
<razGon_PG> 제가 그쪽이 아니라서요. 좀더 설명이...^^;;
<jinkukyi1> 아 이거 미국으로 뭐시기가 되있는거 같은데
<jinkukyi1> ;;
<jinkukyi1> 리눅스 처음깔때 페키지 그런거 가져오는곳 정할수 있죠 ?
<razGon_PG> 옙
<jinkukyi1> 아 그걸 미국으로 해논거 같은데
<jinkukyi1> 다시 깔아야 하나
<jinkukyi1> -_-;
<razGon_PG> 일단은 계산기 전용으로 하셨군요.
<razGon_PG> 키보드 레이아웃을 미국으로 해놓으신거군요.
<razGon_PG> 상관없죠.
<razGon_PG> 그냥 CLI시라면
<jinkukyi1> 상관없어요?
<razGon_PG> 어짜피 명령어에는 한글은 없으니깐요.
<jinkukyi1> update 할때
<jinkukyi1> sudo apt-get update 하니깐
<jinkukyi1> 에러 뜨니요
<razGon_PG> 이상한 글씨만 뜨죠?
<razGon_PG> 가끔 자료 보내주는 곳에서 제역할 못해서 그래요.
<razGon_PG> 다른 시간에 받으면 잘됩니다.
<jinkukyi1> Err http://securityubuntu.com lucid-securty Relese.gpg
<jinkukyi1> 아~
<razGon_PG> 우리나라의 자료 보내주는 전담 서버는 카이스트에 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 그것도 비공식적으로요.
<razGon_PG> 대학에서 지원안한데요.
<razGon_PG> 헐..
<razGon_PG> 카이스트 인데...
<razGon_PG> 참 이렇게 좁은 게 있는지..
<razGon_PG> 사대강에만 주르르 한건가?
<razGon_PG> 포크레인 한대 쓸 금액의 일부면 될텐데 말이죠.
<jinkukyi1> 음 혹시 지금 서버 때문에 안되는건가요?
<jinkukyi1> 파일 받아오는게
<razGon_PG> 나머지는 다음에서도 보내주는데 다음의 지원은 올해 10월에 끝났습니다.
<jinkukyi1> 허
<razGon_PG> 리눅스는 원칙적으로 패키지는 자동으로 다운 받아서 설치가 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 윈도우처럼 하나하나 검색해서 찾아서 다운받아서
<razGon_PG> 잠시만요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-10
<nanun> 즐거운 아침입니다.
<Markers_> 안녕하세요
<Grr_> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕핫헤요
<Grr_> ㅗㅑ
<Grr_> Hi
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Grr_> 요새 왜캐 추운지...
<Markers> 온난화 현상 때문에...;
<yemharc> razGon_web: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<nanun> razGon_web: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> nanun: 알로하!
<nanun> 춥지만 맑은 월요일입니다 :D
<razGon_web> 점심 늦으셨는지요?
<nanun> 오늘은 고구마랑 계란으로 점심을 먹고 있어요
<razGon_web> 고구마에 계란이라니...
<razGon_web> 양이 안차시지 않아요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> 고구마 3개와 계란 2개 먹었는데 배가 든든해요.. 아직 귤도 3개 남았어요 :D
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> 안녕하세요~
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 하이 ^^;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요'
<imsu> 끄앙 지하철에서 아저씨가 쫄쫄이를 파시네 ㅎㅎ 하나 사고 싶다
<yemharc> imsu 쥐멜로 보내면 되요?
<imsu> 쫄쫄이 ?? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오오미 양자전송 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아이패드미니 잇으신분?
<razGon_web> 리하요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 디아블로 오랫만에 해봤는데... 역시 실패작인듯 싶네요. 재미가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 후우........
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 플립보드가 왜 안드로이드 개발 안하려는지 알거같아요
<yemharc> xml로 UI 짜는데 똑같은걸 복붙해서 위치만 바꿨는데 결과가 틀리네요 (...)
<razGon_web> 플립보드 안드로이드 잇는데. 그거 구버전인가요?
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 최근에 나왔죠
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 플립보드 제가 아이패드2에서 이거 보구서 아.. 안드로이드는 아직 멀었구나.. 하고 생각이 들었습니다.
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/index.php?mid=guildSprouts&document_srl=1461953&rnd=1461983#comment_1461983
<razGon_web> 미니골프게임 프리~
<imsu> 디아블로 재미없어요 ?? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 조냉 재미없어
<Seony> 겜을 하면서도 "내가 이렇게 할 일이 없나?"라는 생각이.. ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전에는 재밌다고 하지 않으셨어요 ?? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 시작해서 첫 3주까지는 완전 재밌어
<razGon_web> 게임의 패러다임이 바뀐거죠.
<razGon_web> 당시는 온라인 게임해야 리니지 밖에 없었는데 지금은 많은 종류의 게임이 있죠.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 희망을 주고 블리자드가 사기친거다라고 봅니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> Seony님 혹시 mac pro 갖고 계시나요?
<Seony> 맥프로는 데탑이잖아요. 수백만원짜리를 집에서 굴리기에는 제가 아직 능력이 부족해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 흠… 하드웨어적인거를 물어볼려니 -ㅅ- 눈앞에 봐도 이게 맞는지 틀린지를 모르네요 ...
<Markers> mini display port 라는게 명칭이 맞나 모르겟네;; hdmi보다 작은 구멍인데;;
<yemharc> Markers: 맞아요
<yemharc> 정확히는 썬더볼트라 하고, 미니 디스플레이 포트의 기능도 포함된겁니다
<Seony> 맥프로가 최신이 아니면 썬더볼트는 안될 거에요
<Seony> 그냥 미니 디스플레이만..
<yemharc> 아아, 맥프로는 지원 안할거에요
<yemharc> 일단 업그레이드 자체가 안된 상태니까요
<sungyo> githug에서 request 를 add하는 단추가 어디있죠?issue는 검색기 옆에 달려있는데 request는 찾을수가 없네요.
<sungyo> hug -> hub
<yemharc> sungyo: https://help.github.com/articles/using-pull-requests
<sungyo> yemharc, 그 위치에 저에겐 안나타나는데 포크를 하나 만들어야 나타나는건가요:?
<samahui> 휴
<sungyo> 사마휘, 너브죽~*
<samahui> 노트북에 새로 SSD달아주고
<samahui> 설치하다가 시간 다 보냈네요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<sungyo> 오오, ssd
<sungyo> 감축드립니다.
<samahui> 기존 SSD가 죽어서 그냥 하드 달았더니... 그 속도가..답답답답답...
<samahui> 그래서 결국 그냥 다시 질렀습니다.
<sungyo> 그래서 답이 안나오셨군요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 엘리트북에 우분투 설치하기 정말 귀찮습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그래픽 카드 드라이버 때문에 무조건 설치하면 화면깨져서
<sungyo> 설마 커널 컴파일 해야 하는건가요?
<samahui> 복구모드에서 드라이버 설치해줘야 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그정도 까지는 아닌데
<sungyo> 번거롭네요.
<samahui> SSD가 빨라서
<sungyo> 오우~
<samahui> 복구모드 여러번 놓쳐버렸습니다
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 기다려주지를 않아요ㅛ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> SSD가 잘못했네요..!!
<samahui> 껐다켰다 alt+ctrl+del의 향연
<samahui> 죽어라 눌러댔죠
<sungyo> 아....ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui> 그나저나 SSD 500기가는 넘 비싸군요
<sungyo> 상상되요.
<samahui> 50만원이나 하다니 ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 얼마 주셨어요?
<samahui> 전 45에 업어왔습니다
<sungyo> 쿨럭....
<samahui> 삼성으로요
<sungyo> 비..싸네요.
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 용량이 두배 될때마다 가격도 두배됩니다
<sungyo> 혹시  github 쓰시나요?
<samahui> 128 10만원 256 이십만원 512로가면 40만원대
<samahui> 아니요
<sungyo> 힝~
<sungyo> 나중에 전 128이나 하나 장만해놔야겠네요./
<samahui> 128 살꺼면 256 사세요
<sungyo> SSD에 레이드 미러링이 필요할까요?
<samahui> 아니요
<samahui> 전혀요
<samahui> 필요 없을듯 싶은데요
<sungyo> '전혀'까지... 되나요?
<sungyo> 으음, 그러면 나중에 CCTV 녹화기에 한번 달아봐야겠네요. '-'
<samahui> 꼭 보관해야되는 자료가 아니면 미러링까지 해서 쓸 일이 있을까요?
<samahui> 안전성은 보장 못하지만 용량 자체가 작아서 그냥 백업 자주 받는게 났지 않을까 합니다.
<sungyo> HDD가 들어가는데, 레이드1은 8채널부터 지원이 되거든요.
<samahui> 네
<sungyo> 4채널에 싱글은 왠지 불안한데, SSD를 넣는다면 그래도 좀 낳을거 같아서요.
<Seony> ssd 두개 붙일 능력되면 무조건 스트라이프로 고고씽 하는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> ssd가 hdd 이야기인가요 'ㅅ'?
<Seony> hdd는 hdd죠..
<Seony> ssd는 ssd고..
<samahui> 저장 장치 이야기 입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> ^^;;;;;
<Markers> ssd쓰면 속도 엄청 빠르다는 이야기는 어디서 줍어 듣기는 했는데 하드웨어적인 이야기는 전혀 몰라서 -_-
<sungyo> Seony,hdd / ssd  설명좀 부탁드려도 될까요?
<Seony> Markers: 생활이 달라질 정도로 빨라요
<samahui> 메모리나 CPU업글보다 효과 바로 느끼기 좋은게 SSD업글입니다.
<Seony> sungyo: hdd는 모터 달린 둥근 판에 데이터를 저장하구요, SSD는 메모리칩에다 저장하죠..
<samahui> 하드를 SSD로 바꾸기만 하면 체감 성능은 가장 뛰어나게 느껴지는 듯하네요
<Markers> 지금 연구실에서 필요 물품 하드웨어 제품들 막 보는데 제대로 보고 있는지도 모르겟고 가격은 100마넌 막 넘어가고 제품은 죄다 애플꺼고 ...
<Seony> ssd를 쓰면 얼마나 빠른지 설명을 드리자면요...
<Seony> 컴퓨터 켜서 부팅하는데 40초가 걸리는 컴퓨터가 있다면,
<Seony> ssd 달면 2초 안에 부팅이 끝나요
<sungyo> 빠름~ 빠름~ 빠름`
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이론상으로는 100배가 넘는 속도가 나오는 부분도 있고... 암튼 생활이 달라집니다.
<samahui> 다만 가끔 프리징이 생기는 경우가 있죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<sungyo> DVR녹화기에 HDD가 들어가는데 그걸 SSD로 넣어보려고 하거든요.
<Seony> 놋북은 잠자기를 하나, 그냥 전원을 키나 그게 그거일 정도에요...
<samahui> 놋북에서 가장 효과가 커요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 켜면 바로 사용대기 상태
<samahui> 대충 그렇습니다.
<samahui> 더욱이 부팅이 빨라서 베터리 소모가 적어지죠
<samahui> 켜지는거 기다리는 시간이 싹~ 사라지니까요
<sungyo> 나중에 '판떼기(slate)'피시에  SSD 하나 넣어야겠어요 '-'
<samahui> 녹화기에 SSD는... 흠... 하드 자체 수명 연장빼고는 좋은거 없어보이는데요
<samahui> 우선 용량이 작자나요
<Seony> 어차피 잠자기 깨우면서 비번 입력하는 속도가, 전원 버튼 눌러서 부팅하는 속도가 그게 그거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 녹화기에 ssd는 비추네요
<sungyo> samahui, 써보니까 굳이 용량 큰걸 넣을필요가 없더라구요.
<Seony> dvr 녹화기에 쓰면 좀 문제 생길 것 같은데요..
<samahui> 그렇다면 상관은 없지만... SSD꼭 필요 없을듯한네요
<Markers> 이번에 제 놋북은 모니터 훅 나가버려서 ㅠㅠ 이거 고치는데 돈 얼마나 들까 걱정이라는.....
<samahui> 모니터 자체만 나간거면
<sungyo> 지금 500기가짜리 웬디 드러내고 120기가짜리 삼성껄로 넣어버렸는데, 그제서야 조용해지는게 잠잘만해지더라구요.
<Seony> overwrite이 안된다는 특성상, DVR에서 용량 꽉 찼을 때 문제 생길 거에요..
<samahui> 의외로 싸게 먹힙니다.
<samahui> 그래픽 카드가 나간거면 많이 들죠 아주 많이
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 오버롸잇이 안된다는게 어떤 말씀이시죠?
<Seony> 덮어쓰기가 안되요.
<sungyo> 어? 정말요?
<sungyo> ( " ") 뭐....뭐죠?
<Seony> 말그대로 구조상 덮어쓰기가 안되서, 데이터를 수정하던 새로쓰든 결과는 늘 새 영역에 새로 써야되요.
<Seony> 그러면, 결국 데이터가 삭제되어야하는 영역은 차후에 별도로 삭제 작업을 진행하죠..
<sungyo> 흐음.
<Seony> 이게 무슨 기술이라고 불리던데... GC인가..
<sungyo> 그래서 녹화기상에서는 덮어쓰기가 안되기 때문에 용량이 차면 더이상 기록이 안될거란 말씀이신거죠?
<sungyo> 아, 이거 곤~란해지는데요.
<Seony> 네. 그래서 제가 말씀드린게 DVR로는 비추한다는 얘기에요..
<yemharc> 스스디 레이드는 할렐루야를 외치게 합니다
<sungyo> 정말 곤란해지네요.
<Markers> 참 맥에서 그림 에디터 다들 머 씻나요
<Markers> 응?
<Markers> 머 쓰시나요
<Markers> 글이 왜 저렇게 나왓지
<sungyo> 에디터를 씻지는 않는데...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어떤 에디터요?
<Markers> 그림 프로그램 머 쓰시나요 ㄸㄷ
<yemharc> 스키치 아니면 픽셀메이터요
<sungyo> 흠, 참 그거 고민되네요.
<Seony> 저는 페인트브러쉬 아니면 픽셀메이터
<sungyo>  4ch에서는 싱글HDD밖에 지원이 안되는데, 하드의 특성을 아는 사람으로서 싱글로만 간다는건 너무 불안하구요..  그럼 레이드1로 가줘야 하는데 그러면 8체널기로 올라가야 하니 가격이 10만원이 더 추가가 되구요.
<yemharc> SSD를 레이드로 꾸미면 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs&list=FLE1xLTlXIrD48mboy0MEgBw&index=17
<yemharc> 이렇게 됩니다
<Markers> 스키치는 간단해보이긴한데 저장을 어떻게 해야되는지 모르겠고 픽셀메이터라...
<yemharc> 픽셀메이터는 유료에요
<Seony> yemharc: 근데 스키치는 사실상 스크린샷 프로그램 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 스키치는 사실 '편집'툴이라 하긴 애매하고요
<sungyo> 제가 쓰는거면 걍 백업해가며 쓸텐데, 남에게 부탁을 받은거라, 고민되네요.
<yemharc> 뭐라고 해야하나....... 그림에 뭔가 '추가'하기엔 정말 편해요
<yemharc> 줄긋고 화살표 찍고 체크표시하고 등등
<sungyo> 저거 지름 레이드를 몇개를 꾸미는거죠?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 24 to 1
<Markers> 픽셀메이터가 유료군요 -ㅅ-...
<sungyo> 아아,  SSD 로 6테라라뇨.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 김프도 되죠 맥에서?
<sungyo> 옆에다 소화기 비치하곳...
<yemharc> 김프 돼요
<sungyo> 억 토나오네요.
<yemharc> sungyo: 저거 속도가 그냥 할렐루야에요
<yemharc> .......
<sungyo> 오버 2기가 펄 세컨드?
<sungyo> 헐,
<sungyo> 헐헐헐헐헐.
<Markers> app store에서 배포를 안해주나보네요 김프
<sungyo> 오오, 저긴 천국인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 김프 사이트 가서 받으세요
<sungyo> yemharc, 잘봤습니다~
<Markers> seahorse라는것도 나오는데 어떤가요?
<samahui> 전 잠시 나갔다 오겠습니다. 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<sungyo> github '마스터'가 포크생성을 할수는 없나요?  request를 내보고 싶은데 포크가 없으니 안되네요.
<yemharc> https://help.github.com/articles/fork-a-repo
<yemharc> 요건 포크
<yemharc> http://bitdrift.com/post/4534738938/fork-your-own-project-on-github
<yemharc> 요건 own project 포크
<sungyo> 저 화면을 못찾겠어요,
<sungyo> 오오,
<sungyo> own 포크는 터미널상에서 해주면 되는거군요
<sungyo> ^0^
<Markers> 중간중간 끊기네요
<sungyo> irc요?:
<Markers> 네네;
<Markers> 맥 대기모드 되니깐 프로세스가 다 죽는건지 -_- 그냥 웨이트 상태되면서 끊기는건가;
<sungyo> 지금 맥이세요?
<Markers> 네 맥 프로 받아서 쓰고는 있는데 익숙하지가 않아서 -ㄱ
<Markers> 맥 os를 처음 쓰고 있거든요
<sungyo> 저도 나중에 맥 하나 들여놓아야겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 다들 맥을 좋아하시니...ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 하다하다 안되면 놋북으로 검색해서 다시 맥pc로 와서 행동하는 이상한 짓을 하고 있어요 -_-....
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> http://loscane.iptime.org:1234/tomboy/dylink.php?title=test
<sungyo> https://github.com/kimsg1984/tomboy_web_service
<sungyo> 이런거 막 이렇게 올려서 보여드리면 부끄러운데 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<Markers> 깃헙 어떻게 쓰는거래용
<Markers> 깃트 배울려고 해도 멀 아직도 어떻게 해야되는지 모르겟어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 저도 여기서 열~심히 물어 배웠어요.
<sungyo> http://loscane.iptime.org:1234/tomboy/dylink.php?title=git
<sungyo> 톰보이에 스크랩해놓은건데, 저거 조금음 또 끊기는거라서요.
<sungyo> 아, gitt는... 걍 원터치로 깃헙에 올리려고 짠 스크립트에요.
<sungyo> 아...ㅡ,.ㅡ 티비토론 보지 마세요.
<yemharc> 완전 숙제검사네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 왜요?
<Markers> 개판인가요 지금?ㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 사회자부터 개판이긴 해요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 현재 토론 구도가
<yemharc> 박근혜 + 사회자 vs 문재인 + 이정희
<Markers> 이정희가 왜 문재인을?ㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 구도가 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이정희: 내 거친 생각과~~
<yemharc> 박근혜 : 불안한 눈빛과~~
<yemharc> 문재인 : 그걸 바라보는 너어어어~
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그건 아~마~도~
<yemharc> 전쟁같은 토론~
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아놔, 저런 적절한 노랫말을 꺼내시다뇨.
<yemharc> 이미 첫 토론 후에 인터넷에 바로 뜬거였어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 가장 최초의 드립은
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이정희 : 난 잃을게 없다 (not enought)
<yemharc> 박근혜 : 난 읽을게 없다 (not reading source)
<yemharc> 문재인 : 난 낄데가 없다 (can`t interrupt)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 읽을게 없다ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 영어는 대충 쓴거에요
<yemharc> 문재인은 can't 라는게 꺠알이죠
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아 에러났어요~
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 아 모바일 프로그래밍 수업 괜히 들엇다는 생각이 막 드네요 -_- 리눅스 수업도 아니고 그렇다고 모바일 직접 만들어보는것도 아니고 그냥 너네가 알아서 해서 내거라!!! 이래버리니 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 4학년 수업은 죄다 알아서~ 하는 수업인건가 -ㄱ;;
<sungyo> 모바일 프로그래밍 -> 안드로이드랑 아이펀인가요?
<Markers> 정확히 안드로이드를 배우는건데
<Markers> 실습은 알아서 교수님은 이론만 알려준다!! 머 이런식인데..
<Markers> 교수님이 2시간만에 이론을 다 말해주고선 시험치겠다 이러고 -_-; 그 외 수업시간엔 취업 관련해서 특강만 연달아서 줄줄줄줄줄
<Markers> ……
<DarkCircle> 근데 흠 모바일 프로그래밍에 뭐 딱히 이론이랄게 있나요?
<Markers> 안드로이드가 리눅스 쓴다고 아싸리 리눅스를 알려주던데요 ;ㅁ;
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드에서 리눅스를 직접 만질때는 앱단이 아니라 밑에 커널쪽 뒤집어엎을때랑 포팅할때만 필요한데 ..
<DarkCircle> 앱단만 한다면 JNI랑 자바랑 뭐 ...
<Markers> 안드로이드에서 쓰는 jvm은 sun jvm이 아니고 달빅 jvm이라고 하면서 어쩌구저쩌구……
<Markers> 시작하시더니 os 수업으로 마무리를 지으시는데 정작 내용은 하나도 기억이 안나는....
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드는 엄연히 따지면 그냥 리눅스위에 올라간 Qt같은 플랫폼일뿐 ..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 중간언어를 해석하는 가상머신도 포함하구요
<Markers> 안드로이드는 모두다 커널위에 올라간 프로세스다 라면서 어쩌구저쩌구 -ㅅ-;;;
<DarkCircle> 아 모르겠 (...)
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 커널위에 올라가는게 아니라 달빅 위에서 돌아가는 오만가지 스레드의 집합체죠
<Markers> 저도 잘 모르겟어요 내용에 비해서 너무 급하게 나열해서 ...
<Markers> 교수님 말씀으로는 스레드도 결국은 프로세스이다 이런거엿음 …=_=
<Markers> 내일 시험인데 도대체 어떻게 시험을 쳐야 f는 면할지...걱정
<DarkCircle> 달빅 VM이 선 VM하고 분명히 다르긴 한데 ..
<DarkCircle> 달라도 완전히 다른 .. =3
<sungyo> 코딩을 해보니 큰 몬니터 하나를 네개로 분활해서 쓰는것도 부족해지네요. 공간이 부족해 듀얼 쓰기가 번거로운데, 저에게 듀얼을 찾게 하네요.
<DarkCircle> 그게 스레드가
<DarkCircle> 개별 어플리케이션의 쓰레드가 아니라 결국 가상머신의 쓰레드예요
<DarkCircle> 가상머신 단위 프로세스 하나에서 어플리케이션을 위한 메인스레드가 생성되고
<DarkCircle> 그 밑으로 스레드가 콧물마냥 주렁주렁
<DarkCircle> 기~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ㄹ게늘어짐 -ㅠ-
<sungyo> 기이~기이~기이~기~~러지는! 쓰레드~
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 애들을 어느정도 진압하고 겨우 왔습니다.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 마눌님에게 속았어요.
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 저녁은 내가 다볼께 해놓구 설겆이해야 된다고 애보라고 해놓구, 쭈~~~욱 맞겨놓구 애니팡하고 있더라구요..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 오오.
<sungyo> 큰일입니다.
<sungyo> 다들 애니팡에 빠져서 삶의 자리가 좁아지고 있어요.
<razGon_Xch> 저야 게임을 좋아하는데. 할일을 저런식으로 회피하다니...
<razGon_Xch> 저는 저런식은 아니긴한데..쩝
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 오죽 하고 싶으셨으면....
<razGon_Xch> 그런게 아니라.
<razGon_Xch> 은근히 저에게 맞겨놓구 누워있어요.
<razGon_Xch> 공부해야 되는데.
<sungyo> 으음? 설마 셋째가 생기신건 아니시겠죠?
<razGon_Xch> 봐야될 책들이 많아 죽겠는데..쩝.
<razGon_Xch> 아니죠,ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 전공서적이요?
<razGon_Xch> Markers, 헬로~!!
<razGon_Xch> 전공서적말고 볼게 많아요.
<razGon_Xch> 이번에 연말 되기전에 교양서적은 다볼려구요.
<sungyo> 책좀 추천해주실수 있으세요?
<razGon_Xch> 1. 빅데이터 경영을 바꾸다.
<razGon_Xch> 2. 주식마법공식의 원리
<razGon_Xch> 3. 워드프레스 제대로 파디
<razGon_Xch> 워드프레스 제대로 파기.
<razGon_Xch> 올연말전까지 봐야 합니다.
<sungyo> 빅데이터에 관한 책은 한번 읽어봐야겠네요.
<yemharc> 좀 뜬금없지만 [당신 인생의 이야기] 추천해요
<sungyo> 두번째는 타이틀이 좀 자극적인데 내용은 어떠세요?
<sungyo> yem* 책 내용좀 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, ㅎㅎㅎ 좋은 거 같네요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> SF소설이에요
<razGon_Xch> 아 방금리스트는 올해 지나기전에 봐야 되는 것입니다. 제가.ㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 뭐 외계인과 랑데뷰 이런 판타지스런 내용은 아니고요
<yemharc> 단편집 모음인데 정말 내용이 좋았어요
<sungyo> 감사합니다.^^
<razGon_Xch> 전자책으로 스캔떠 놓은 건데. 스캔뜬게 아까워서라도 봐야 될거 같아서요
<yemharc> 이런저런 상도 많이 탄거고, 국내서도 많이 팔렸던거라 리뷰같은거 찾아보면 많이 나올겁니다
<razGon_Xch> 1,3권을 추천합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 특히 1권은 앞으로 우리아이에게 수학과 가라고 해야 될거 같은...
<razGon_Xch> 근데 대학이 서울대가 아니라 MIT정도는 되야 되는 게 함정.
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 컴퓨터쪽이면 수학은 피할 수 없어요
<yemharc> 그리고 라즈곤님 아이가 사회인 될 때 쯤에는 저건 배울만한게 못될겁니다
<razGon_Xch> 점점 그렇게 가는 거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_Xch> 맞습니다.
<yemharc> 당장 지금 대학교 1~2학년생들이 빅데이터 공부한답시고 물어보고 다니는데 전 그거 뜯어말려요......
<razGon_Xch> 저건 기본이 되어 있겠죠.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 이미 늦었다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<razGon_Xch> 그다음 스탭을 가야 된다는.ㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 저쪽 탱크 뜨는 거 같은면 탱크가 아니라 레이스 준비를.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그러면서 터렛준비해야 된다는 그런..ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 2수정도는 앞서야 한다느,ㄴ
<sungyo> 그러기 위해선 '인문학'적 감각이 필요하다고 봅니다만?!
<razGon_Xch> 융합이죠.
<yemharc> 빅데이터나 이런쪽은 사실 순수 기술이라 봐야합니다
<yemharc> 잡스와 애플 덕분에 인문학인문학 하는데, 그건 "제품"에 필요한거죠
<sungyo> 그걸 '융합'이라고 하나보네요?
<razGon_Xch> 빅데이터는 이런 인문적인 것을 수학적으로 분석하는 단계로 접어들었다는 것을 인정하는 것입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 선택과 집중.
<yemharc> 사실 빅데이터 같이 "제품은 아닌" 경우에는 인문학은 초기 설계 단계에서 필요하죠
<yemharc> 이를테면 빅데이터는 "대체 뭘 분석할거냐"
<razGon_Xch> 조금 철학적인 이야기지만, 저는 모든 기구는 그것을 만든사람의 철학과 의지가 담겨있다고 생각합니다.
<yemharc> 라는데서 출발한거니까요
<sungyo> ㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷ
<yemharc> 아뇨 저도 그게 맞다고 봅니다
<sungyo> razGon_Xch, 그렇기 때문에 우리가 '어떤'도구를 만드냐는 중요하다고 봐요.
<yemharc> 다만 '비중'의 이야기인거죠
<yemharc> 예를들면 핸드폰은 사실 처음부터 끝까지 인문학이 같이 가는게 맞다고 봅니다
<razGon_Xch> 잡스는 이렇게 써보았다. 그렇게 만들었다. 너희도 함써볼래?
<yemharc> 일단 "사람이 계속 옆에두고" 쓰는거니까요
<razGon_Xch> 이렇게 하니 빠져들수 밖에요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 근데 저런 빅데이터 같은 "시스템"은 좀 틀리다고 보는겁니다
<sungyo> yemharc, 이런 이야기를 필드에서 뛰시는 분들에게로부터 듣다니 매우 즐겁네요.
<yemharc> 왜냐면 시스템은 초기 설계 단계에서 "대체 무엇을 위해 뭘 할 수 있는걸 만들것인가"가 중요한거지
<yemharc> 그게 정해지면 나머지 실제 구현은 전부 기술만 있으면 되거든요
<sungyo> 목적없는 '비대함'은 쓸수없는 거대담론일 뿐일테니까요.
<sungyo> lol
<yemharc> 시스템이라는건 인문학적으로 보자면 "내부 구조를 몰라도 쓸 수 있는 상태"가 가장 인문학적이니까요
<yemharc> ATM에서 돈 뽑는데 내부에 돈 세는 구조를 알아야 뽑을 수 있다고 하면 그건 Big Fail이 되는것처럼요 (먼산)
<sungyo> ( " ")
<yemharc> 그리고 제품은 그 반대 선상에 있는.......거였는데 요샌 좀 미묘하죠
<yemharc> 왜냐면 그만큼 내부 구조가 복잡해지고 있으니까요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 빅데이터의 경우는 조금 다르게 묘사되고 있는 거 같아요. 제가 몰라서 그런거 일수도 있습니다만.
<yemharc> 아 아뇨 아까 말하신게 맞습니다
<razGon_Xch> 데이타는 일단 모아두자. 나중에 쓸게 생길지 모르니깐.
<razGon_Xch> 요즘은 그런경향이 있더군요.
<sungyo> 책좀 읽어야겠군요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 제가 말하는 '실제 구현' 이라는건 그걸 돌리는 뭐 하둡이라던가 하는 시스템의 "구현"에 관한걸 말한거에요
<yemharc> 시스템 운영에 대한 규칙(?)이나 이런건 당연히 인문학이 같이 가야 맞겠죠.
<yemharc> 모으는 데이터도 그걸 사용하는것도 사람이니까요
<yemharc> 어.....그러니까 제가 주루룩 말한건 실제 기계를 만드는 작업이라던가, 시스템 구축을 위한 프로그래밍같은 하드웨어(?) 작업을 말한겁니다
<sungyo> 여자들끼리 싸워요~ *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<yemharc> 핸드폰 기판 만드는데 "어떻게 만들어야 사람이 만들기 편할까"를 고민하지 않는것과 같은 맥락인거죠
<yemharc> sungyo: 결국 문재인 후보는 오늘도...............
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> yemharc, 조금 반례되는 예인데요. 이제는 '기술구현'에 있어 그 기술에 잘 모르는 사람들도 접근하여 사용할수 있도록 해주는게 좋다는 의견에 대해서 어떻게 생각하세요?
<yemharc> 그건 맞습니다
<razGon_iPad> 후... 죄송합니다. 둘쨰가 꺼버렸습니다.
<razGon_iPad> ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 아이패드로 다시접속....ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 라즈곤님 부러워요 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<yemharc> 그래서 실제 스크립트 언어를 중심으로 점점 프로그래밍을 쉽게 할 수 있도록 발전하고 있고요
<razGon_iPad> 진지한 분위기를 꼭깨는건 지엄마 닮았네요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 요즘 점점 파이썬이 좋아지고 있어요.
<razGon_iPad> 파이썬과 같이 말이죠?
<yemharc> 네
<sungyo> 제가 파이썬이 좋아지고 있어요.
<yemharc> 현재 주제는
<yemharc> yemharc, 조금 반례되는 예인데요. 이제는 '기술구현'에 있어 그 기술에 잘 모르는 사람들도 접근하여 사용할수 있도록 해주는게 좋다는 의견에 대해서 어떻게 생각하세요?
<yemharc> 요겁니다
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ 공부해야될게 많아졌네요
<sungyo> http://loscane.iptime.org:1234/tomboy
<razGon_iPad> 아...
<sungyo> 이런걸 할수 있게 해줘서요.
<razGon_iPad> 저는 워드프레스요.
<yemharc> 예를들면 사실상 장벽이 가장 높다고 할 수 있던 하드웨어 쪽에서도 아두이노같은 쉬운 키트가 나오고 있죠
<razGon_iPad> 테터툴스보다는 복잡하긴 하지만 확장성이 좋아서 좋더군요
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그런데 이게 문제.....라고 해야하나 한계가 있어요
<razGon_iPad> 아두이노도 위시리스트중에 하나입니다.
<yemharc> 계속 확장해서 쉽게 쉽게 또 쉽게......해도
<yemharc> 결정적으로 밑을 받치고 있는 건 그대로 라는거죠 (=어렵다)
<razGon_iPad> 이렇게 될수 있는게
<yemharc> 예를들면 파이썬은 C로 만들어졌죠
<razGon_iPad> 프로와 아마를 나눠서 그런거죠
<yemharc> C는 어셈에서 출발했고요
<yemharc> 어셈은 천공카드고
<yemharc> 이런식으로 밑바탕은 결국 변한게 없어요
<razGon_iPad> 결국은 프로로 가기위해서는 더 깊은 부분을 봐야 한다는 거죠
<yemharc> 그래서 저는 저걸 좀 다른 관점에서 보는게 있어요
<yemharc> 쉽게 보면 프로와 아마추어 정도가 되겠지만
<yemharc> 만약 저 상태가 꾸준히 계속된다면 저것도 일종의 양극화가 될거라 보거든요
<sungyo> 물론 밑바탕은 변하지 않지만, 아마들도 원한다면 진입을 할수 있도록 그 벽을 좀 깎아줘야 할 필요가 있다고 생각하거든요.
<yemharc> 특히 IT기술에 대한 의존도가 점점 높아지면 기술에 대한 엘리트 주의, 혹은 계급주의가 나타날 수도 있다고 보는겁니다
<yemharc> 현재만 해도 한 분야 깊게 파서 전문가 되는거 정말 어렵습니다
<yemharc> 같은 '네트워크 전공'이라고 해도 수십가닥으로 나눠지죠
<yemharc> 서로간에 말이 안 통할 정도에요
<razGon_iPad> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그리고 또 다른건 하드웨어 쪽인데, 하드웨어는 실제 기반시설이 없으면 만들수가 없어요
<yemharc> 현재의 PC 부품 시장을 생각해 보면 답이 나오죠
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 자동차도 마찬가지고요
<razGon_iPad> 솔직히 기술이라든가 데이타가 결국은 그것조차 계급주의가 나올수 있다는 거죠
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그래서 사람들이 자꾸 구글구글 하면서 날카롭게 반응하는거기도 하고요
<sungyo> 저는 그러한 '계급구조"가 무너질 필요까지는 없다고 생각해요.
<razGon_iPad> 실제로 작은 경우지만 제가 제가 있는 의사회조직에서 빠른 승진이 가능했던거 제 it기술과 열정이죠
<sungyo> 하지만 그렇다 해도 우리가 꾸준히 서로 "대화"를 해나가는 통로는 필요하다고 보거든요.
<yemharc> 특히 쌓이는 데이터가 터무니없이 많아지면서 이제는 옛날처럼 '정보통제'같은건 전혀 할 필요가 없어졌어요
<razGon_iPad> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 예를들면 옛날에는 정보의 흐름을 통제해서 여론을 조작했다면
<razGon_iPad> 근데 결국은 미디어처럼 미디어 결정권을 주는 공급자가 우위를 차지한다는 거죠
<yemharc> 지금은 하나의 사실을 두고 왜곡하거나 숨기고 싶다면, 숨기는게 아니라 되려 퍼트리는겁니다. 단, 하나의 사실에 대한 수십가지의 왜곡된 관점과 함께 말이죠
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 정답.
<razGon_iPad> 보는 시야를 완전히 다르게 해서 천사혹은 악마로 만들죠
<yemharc> 그럼 바꿔 말하면 빅데이터 빅데이터 하는데, 그 '검색'에 대한 결정권을 가지고 있다면 사실상 그게 새로운 시대의 언론장악 파워거든요
<razGon_iPad> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그래서, 사람들은 "인터넷을 지켜야 한다"라고 외치지만
<yemharc> 사실 우리에겐 그럴 힘도 능력도 없어요
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 왜냐면 인터넷도 그 밑바닥은 하드웨어잖아요
<razGon_iPad> 이미 주권넘어간 상태인데요
<yemharc> 그 하드웨어는 돈이 받치고 있죠
<razGon_iPad> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그럼 그걸 다 가진건? 기업이죠
<yemharc> 대기업
<razGon_iPad> 네이버에게 지배받는 한국.
<sungyo> 결국 우리에겐 주도권이 없군요.
<yemharc> 네이버는 사실 동네 양아치 수준이고요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 동네 양.아.치.
<razGon_iPad> 붉은 땅과 푸른 한반도가 아니라 연녹색의 대한민국.
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 정말이에요
<yemharc> 구글은 아무것도 숨기지 않아요
<razGon_iPad> 저도 실감합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 그게 더 무서운거죠
<razGon_iPad> 구글은 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그만큼 사람들이 '신뢰'하게 되니까요.
<yemharc> 그 누구도 구글에게 "니들은 정보를 통제한다!"라고 말하지 않아요
<yemharc> 단 "내 정보를 훔쳐보지 마라" 라고들 하죠
<razGon_iPad> 근데 수많은 다른 시선을 보여주죠
<yemharc> 근데 웃긴게 이것도 논점이 틀렸어요
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 그사람들이 정보를 훔쳐서분석하잖아요
<yemharc> 저 사람들이 빅데이터니 대규모 데이터 분석이니 하는건
<yemharc> 정보를 훔치는게 문제가 아니죠
<yemharc> 사실 개인데이터 전혀 안봐도 됩니다
<razGon_iPad> 민중의 흐름.ㅎ
<yemharc> 당장 전세계 온라인 쇼핑몰에서 판매되고 있는 물품들의 통계만 내도 세계경제가 돌아가는 분위기를 알 수 있어요
<razGon_iPad> 오웅.
<razGon_iPad> 그 정보를 조건으로 주식투자만 잘해도 돈벌겠군요
<sungyo> 그래서 사람들이 다들 빅데이터에 목을 메는거군요.
<yemharc> 각 국가 무역정보와 국가별 물류 유동량을 분석하면 기업 기밀따위 몰라도 무역으로 장난칠 수 있어요
<sungyo> 아, 진짜 읽어봐야겠네요.
<razGon_iPad> 아. 그거 이미 나온이야기죠.
<sungyo> 으음, 비슷한 이야기가 지난달 포럼 세미나에서 나왔어요.
<razGon_iPad> 그책에서 나온이야기.
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_iPad> 의사들도 그게 문제입니다.
<yemharc> 사실 저 국가유동 어쩌고는 빅데이터 이전에 나온 이야기들이에요
<sungyo> 과거 그러한 역할을 '철학'이 해왔는데, 이제는 주도권이 정말 넘어가게 생겼네요.
<razGon_iPad> 이제는 돈이죠.
<yemharc> 물론 돈도 있겠지만 제 생각엔 전혀 다른걸 보고 있는거 같아요
<sungyo> 이러한 시대속에서 메이지 않길 원한다면  '오픈소스'를 사용해야 한다고 누군가가 말하는거에 대해선 어떻게 생각하세요?
<razGon_iPad> 힘든일입니다.
<razGon_iPad> 결국은 그런오픈소스는 누가 다룰까요?
<sungyo> 정확히는 할수 있는 부분들을 '오픈소스'로 대치헤야 한다고 해야 겠네요.
<razGon_iPad> 타이젠 리눅스의 예가 적절할겁니다.
<sungyo> 이야기좀 더 해주실수 있으세요?
<yemharc> 저 개인적으로는, 사람들 대다수를 대상으로 보면 "좋은 말"입니다
<yemharc> 근데 본질을 보면 "부질없"습니다
<yemharc> 아까도 말했듯, 모든 전자 기술은 기반이 하드웨어죠
<razGon_iPad> 결국은 그판의 밑바닥은 yemharc님의 말처럼 바꿀수 없습니다.
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하드웨어가 없으면 소프트웨어는 아무것도 아니에요
<razGon_iPad> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 근데 예전에는 사람들이 이렇게 말했죠 "하드웨어만 있으면 뭐할거냐"
<sungyo> 그 하드웨어의 틀을 깰수는 없다는거네요?
<yemharc> 그럼 역으로 돌아가서 "오픈소스"는 누구를 위한건가요?
<razGon_iPad> 사용자가 아니라 개발자를 위한 출발이죠
<yemharc> 거기서 더 파고 파고 들어가면
<razGon_iPad> 개발자에 한해서 나오는 이야기이죠.
<yemharc> 결국 "사람"을 위해 나왔죠
<yemharc> 근데 기업도 결국 사람이 굴리거든요
<razGon_iPad> 그렇군요.
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 저 사람들도 가져다 쓸 권리가 있어요
<razGon_iPad> 두산 광고네요.ㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 자, 저 사람들은 기반시설과 하드웨어라는 물리적 지지대에 소프트웨어까지 우리와 "똑같은"걸 가져다 쓸 수 있게 됐습니다
<yemharc> 답이 없죠
<yemharc> .....
<yemharc> 물론 이렇게 말한다고 해서 기업들이 난데없이 "우리가 세계를 지배해주마 으하하" 하는건 아닙니다만
<sungyo> 그저 형태만 바뀔 뿐이네요.
<razGon_iPad> 결국은 기업도 그나름대로의 생리대로 움직이겠다라는 거군요
<yemharc> 언제나 그렇지만 가장 무서운건 그렇게 깊숙히 침투한 무언가가 어느순간 "권력"이 될 때죠
<razGon_iPad> 이브온라인에서 칼다리군요.
<razGon_iPad> 기업중심국가.
<yemharc> 그냥 기업이 끝없이 성장하고 몸집을 불리는건 사실 그 자체로는 나쁘다고 할 수는 없어요
<yemharc> 네 그런거요
<yemharc> 근데 그 몸집만 커다란 슬라임이
<yemharc> 어느 순간에 괴물이 될 수 있다는게 문제라는거죠
<yemharc> 언제나 위험한건 "권력"이 될 떄죠
<yemharc> 그리고 일부 사람들이 빅데이터에 대해 우려를 하는건 바로 그런 부분이고요
<razGon_iPad> 빅데이터? 혹은 빅브라더?
<yemharc> 이를테면, 공익적인 부분에서는 개인정보-프라이버시라 불리는 정보들에 대해 어느정도 포기하는게 사실 더 이득입니다.
<yemharc> CCTV를 많이 설치할수록 프라이버시는 떨어지지만 안전은 올라가죠
<yemharc> 근데 여기에서 사람들이 문제삼는건 이 CCTV의 권한을 가진게 "권력"이라는게 문제죠
<yemharc> 이것도 더 확장해 보면 "권력" 자체는 상관이 없어요
<yemharc> 근데 "권력"은 언제나 사람이 휘두르거든요
<yemharc> 만약에 사회의 모든 시스템이 기계에 의해 운영되고 사람은 일체 간섭하지 못하게 되어 있다면, 그리고 시스템은 규칙에 의해서만 돌아간다면
<yemharc> 자기 생활이 모두 녹화된다 해도 거부감 느낄 사람 거의 없을겁니다
<sungyo> 말 그대로 '자연' 안에 들어가있따면 말이죠.
<yemharc> 네
<sungyo> 자연 안에 들어가있는 것에 대하여는 두려움이 없죠.
<yemharc> 근데 사람에게 사람은 언제나 위협이었거든요
<yemharc> 지금도 실시간으로요
<razGon_iPad> 이미 문제가 되죠
<sungyo> 그래서 지금 말씀해주시는건 새로운 권력 형태에 대한 위험성인거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<sungyo> 이해했습니다.
<sungyo> 사실 톰보이를 웹으로 끌고 나오려고 한게, 에버노트에서 벗어나고 싶어서였거든요.
<razGon_iPad> 이건 기술의 발전단계가 아니라 사회적인 패러다임의 변화까지 이끌부분입니다.
<sungyo> 점점 데이타가 쌓여가는데 이걸 '남의 서버'에 넣고 여는게 좋을거 같아보이진 않더라구요.
<razGon_iPad> 만약 선거라는 것도 언론조작을 하는 것도 있지만, 언론 조작없이 어떤 확률에의해서 대통령을 만들어낼수도 이ㅛ는 시대가 올수도 있습니다.
<yemharc> 문제는 그걸 대체할 방법이 "전혀"없어요
<sungyo> 에버노트보다 톰보이같은 위키형태가 효율적인 부분도 훨씬 많구요.
<samahui> 다시 돌아왔습니다. 겨우 세팅 끝내고 일하던 데이터 다 옮기고 구형하드는 iodd라고 iso파일로 가상시디룸 기능을 하는 외장케이스가 있어서 물려줘버렸습니다. 이거 쓸만하군요
<yemharc> 개인 데이터는 개인 서버에..... 좋죠
<razGon_iPad> 그것도 얼마안되는 근시일에
<yemharc> 근데 개인이 자신의 데이터를 과연 얼마나 많이 저장할 수 있을까요
<razGon_iPad> 사마휘님 오셨군요.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵 .
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 데이타 용량에 대한 한계를 물으시는건가요?
<yemharc> ㄴㅔ
<yemharc> 이건 물리적 한계죠
<razGon_iPad> 저도 iodd씁니다. 컴숫자가 많으면 그녀석이 답이죠
<yemharc> 그리고 그 데이터의 안정성은?
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이러다 보면 끝이 없어지죠
<sungyo> 개인 데이터는 빅데이터가 될수없다?
<samahui> iodd 정말 쓸만하네요
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_iPad> 이미 될수 있습니다.
<sungyo> 개인데이터가 빅데이터가 되어야 할 필요가 있나요?
<yemharc> 음......빅데이터 vs 스몰데이터 개념이 아니에요
<razGon_iPad> 아니 빅데이터도 가능합니다.
<samahui> 개인데이터 기준이.... 애매하자나요
<yemharc> 개인의 데이터도 축적이 되면 개인에게는 빅데이터입니다
<yemharc> 빅데이터의 패턴은 "데이터의 양"이 아니라
<yemharc> 데이터를 기반으로 "얼마나 정확한 패턴을 뽑아내느냐"거든요
<yemharc> 당연히 개인 데이터도 쌓이면 패턴이 나오죠
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 패턴.
<yemharc> 근데 그건 "개인" 한정이고
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 만약 그게 국가 단위로 패턴을 뽑아낼 수 있다면 어떨까요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 정말로 비익~ 데이타네요.
<yemharc> 이건 전혀 틀린 얘기가 되는거죠
<sungyo> 말씀대로 이건 분량문제가 아닌 패턴을 뽑아낼수 있느냐에 대한 문제인거네요.
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<yemharc> 네
<sungyo> 어차피 만들어놔도,
<sungyo> 데이타를 뽑을 능력이 없으면 안되니까.
<sungyo> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 예를들면 위키피디아는 거기 쌓인 데이터 자체로만 따지면
<yemharc> 빅데이터 입장에선 [쓰레기 데이터]입니다
<yemharc> 패턴이 없거든요
<sungyo> 이거, 앎의 힘이 아이티 안으로 들어와버렸는데요?
<yemharc> 근데 "위키를 작성하거나 본 사람들의 접속 데이터"로 눈을 돌리면 먹음직스런 먹잇감이 되는거죠
<razGon_iPad> 그것을 추출하는 것이 기술력이 되기 때문에 그것을 뽑는 알고리즘의 기반이 수학이라는 겁니다.
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 이미 mri가 나온 방법이 나온것에서 부터 빅데이타의 방법은 정해져 있는 것입니다.
<sungyo> 이건 철학 흐름의 연장선으로도 보이네요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 괭장히 재미있네요.
<razGon_iPad> 엑스레이는 단면에 대한 흐름만 대략적으로 나오지만, 각기 입자와 물질에 값을 준다면 그건 데이터가 되고 단면이 되죠.
<razGon_iPad> 그게 mri입니다.
<sungyo> yemharc님 감사드립니다.
<razGon_iPad> 이런방식으로 대중의 데이타에 각기 고유의 값을 어떻게 대입을 하느냐에따라서 하나의 패턴이 나오겠죠.
<sungyo> 새로운 흐름이 보이네요.
<yemharc> 읭;; 아뇨 저도 대충 주워들은걸로 떠든겁니다 ^^;;
<sungyo> 아니, 흐름의 연장선이 새롭게 닿아있는것이 보이네요.
<razGon_iPad> 그책 꼭읽으세요. 정말 좋은 책입니다.
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_iPad> 제가 책읽기 싫어하는 편인데 정말 yemharc님에게 감사했습니다.
<yemharc> 아무도 모르는데 저렇게 떠들고 있을 능력이 있었으면 제가 여기 없겠죠 ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<razGon_iPad> 이건 뭐 새로운 패러다임의 시작이죠.
<yemharc> 믕?... 아 저거 제가 추천해드렸던건가요?
<razGon_iPad> bloter.net
<razGon_iPad> 에서 보면 우리나라 빅데이터에 대한 기사가 나와있습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 예
<razGon_iPad> 제가 빅데이터라는 주제의 강좌 요약본을 들었는데 참신해서 거기에 대한 책을 물어보았죠
<razGon_iPad> 그러니 yemharc님이 그책을 추천했습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 마침 구글북스에 있어서 신청했습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 아우. 그것도 읽어봐야 하는데....쩝...
<razGon_iPad> 게으름이....ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> yemharc님의 말씀대로라면, 이미 그 변화는 시작된거네요.
<sungyo> 그리고 이제 조만간 그 형태가 저희들 앞에 계속 등장해 나올테구요.
<razGon_iPad> 이미 많이 들어와있죠
<razGon_iPad> 그게 우리나라 산업에 적용안되서 적용시키려구 하는 단계입니다.
<sungyo> 과거 인문학에서 논의되던 '패턴'에 대한 연구가 컴퓨터의 도움을 받아 아이티 안으로 들어가게 되네요.
<razGon_iPad> 예를 들면 워드프레스 나온지 오래인데. 실제 국내에서 인기끄는게 얼마 안된것 뿐입니다.
<razGon_iPad> 그렇죠
<razGon_iPad> 패턴.
<yemharc> 현재 한국은 IT에서는 중진국 초입 정도죠
<yemharc> 인프라는 "기간산업" 관점에서 발달한거고요
<yemharc> 요컨대 "철도"나 "도로"랑 같은 맥락으로 본것 뿐이에요
<razGon_iPad> 문제는 이전에 분석못하는 것도 분석할수 있는 상황이된거죠
<razGon_iPad> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_iPad> 이제 소프트웨어의 발전을 해야될차례죠
<yemharc> 실제 IT인프라-즉, 브로드밴드 사업이 활발해진 떄가 IMF 직후에요 김대중 대통령
<razGon_iPad> 이건 겉으로 안들어나고 각기업이 하는일을 보면되죠
<yemharc> 그 당시에 사실 "경제침체 탈피의 한 방편"으로 선택된거였죠
<yemharc> 아.....요런 부분은 "한국 IT의 멸망"이란 책을 보시면 자세하게 나와있습니다
<sungyo> 모르면 얼마든지 코피터질 세상이 왔군요.
<yemharc> 약간 시야가 편파적인 부분도 있습니다만, 일단 과거에 대한 것들은 다 팩트거든요
<yemharc> 저자는 "김인성 교수"님이고요
<razGon_iPad> 각재벌그룹에 i&c라고 하는 쉽게말하면 그룹의 전산실이 있는데 그게 예전에 비해서 역량이 커졌습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 게다가 투자도 잘받고 아주 팍팍크고 있죠
<razGon_iPad> 상장기업으로는 sk cnc
<razGon_iPad> 비상장기업으로는 삼성sds, lg앤시스 맞나요?
<sungyo> 싸이, 오바마 대통령 앞에서 강남스타일 불렀는데요?
<razGon_iPad> 이쪽주가가 최근 3년전에 비해서 엄청나게 올랐습니다.
<sungyo> 끄아~ 라즈곤님, 모니터 계쏙 해오셨군요 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<razGon_iPad> 이미 빅데이터라는 개념이 대중에게 알려지기 전부터 움직였다는거죠.
<razGon_iPad> 그냥 구글에 대한 공부하다보니 클라우드, 그거 보다보니 빅데이터 그러다보니 저렇게 보이더군요
<razGon_iPad> 알게 된건 1년되었습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 후... 애들이 자는 군요. 컴으로 다시 옮기겠습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> razGon_iPad: 구글 플레이북 DRM_free는 아니죠?
<razGon_Xch> yoyo!! razGon is back!
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 구글 플레이북 DRM_FREE인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 기간은 안정해 져있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 복사는 안되는 것으로 알고 있습니다만.
<razGon_Xch> 중요한건 핸폰과 웹페이지에서 볼수 잇습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 구글에서 볼수 있을 겁니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 여튼 "대여"가 아니라 "구매"라는거죠?
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 구입한 도서라고 되어 있습니다.
<Markers> 흠
<Markers> 여차 하면 끊기네요 -_-;;;
<Markers> 그냥 웹으로 접속할까
<yemharc> 전자책 업체를 근 1년을 둘러봤는데
<yemharc> 구글 플레이북이 가장 좋더군요
<razGon_Xch> 애플의 실수.
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<Markers> 응?
<yemharc> 양은 아마존이 최고인데 한글도서가 없고
<Markers> 구글 플레이북이 좋아요?
<razGon_Xch> 이게 모든 디바이스의 연동이라는 건데.
<razGon_Xch> 정말 편리합니다.
<yemharc> 아이북스는.......됐으니까 한국 아이튠즈나 열어주길 바랄 뿐이고요
<yemharc> (...)
<razGon_Xch> 핸폰으로 봐도 패드로 그리고 웹으로도 볼수 잇습니다.
<yemharc> 어 근데 이거 결제는 뭘로 하나요
<Markers> 구글 플레이북에 한국자료 있던가요? 없엇던거 같았는데 아닌가 다른거엿나;
<yemharc> 그리고 책 하나당 다운로드 제한 없.....겠죠?
<razGon_Xch> 그러기에는 잡스가 한국을 넘 우습게 봤습니다.
<yemharc> 구글인데......
<razGon_Xch> 아. 구글 플레이 결제하는 카드로 합니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<sungyo> 하-* yembarc님 들으니 갑자기 머리가 마구마구 아파오네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 자기 계정에 설정하면 되나요?
<razGon_Xch> 다운로드가 아니라 도서 앱에 받아져서 사용됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 예ㅃ
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 계정을 도용하면 볼수 잇습니다.
<sungyo> 머리가 아파오는거 보니 제가 제대로 찾은 확신이 드네요.ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 인앱결제니 아이폰용 앱에서는 안되겠군요
<razGon_Xch> 아니요.
<razGon_Xch> 될거 같기도 한데.
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드도 되는 거 같은데요. 잠시만요. 찾아 볼께요
<yemharc> 아뇨 안되네요
<yemharc> 앱은 있는데
<yemharc> 결제시스템은 없어요
<razGon_Xch> 아 그렇군요
<yemharc> 구글이 손해볼 이유가 전혀 없으니까요
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 웹으로 결제해서 볼수 있지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 네 그래야 할거 같네요
<razGon_Xch> http://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=ko&answer=188504&topic=2450651&ctx=topic
<razGon_Xch> 여기 있습니다.
<yemharc> 헐.......
<yemharc> 옛날옛적 등록해 둔 카드 정보가 남아있네.......
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이미 구글의 노예.ㅎ
<yemharc> 오오오오오~~~와와와와와와와~~~~~~~~
<yemharc> ssh 결제야!!
<razGon_Xch> ssh?
<razGon_Xch> 뭐인지요?
<yemharc> 아, 액티브 X 안쓴다구요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 시큐얼 쉘 -ㅅ-?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 현재 해외는 표준 인터넷 결제 보안방식으로 ssh를 사용합니다
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, http://www.bloter.net/archives/136807
<razGon_Xch> 여기읽어보세요.
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 그렇군요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 잠시 화장실로 이동합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 핸폰으로 갑니다.
<yemharc> 음...... razGon_Xch 혹시 김인성의 IT 이야기라는 거 못 보셨나요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요.
<yemharc> http://minix.tistory.com
<razGon_Xch> 저는 이쪽 문외한입니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 여기에 IT 이야기라는게 있습니다.
<yemharc> 왜 다들 공인인증서가 똥이야 라고 하는지 쉽게 설명되어 있어요
<yemharc> 여유되시면 한번 봐두시면 토막상식이 늘어납니다 :)
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 감사합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드쓰니 읽어지는게 많아지는 거 같아요
<razGon_Xch> 제가 원하는 생활이...
<razGon_Xch> 수불석권.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 화장실에서 라즈곤 특파원이 전합니다
<razgon_OpT2> 변비에는 푸룬이 좋습니다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 아니면 비타민 3000미리그람짜리에 요거트 섞은 것
<razgon_OpT2> 아주 두번가게 합니다
<Markers> 방귀에는 머가 좋나요 =ㅅ= 요새 방귀를 뿡뿡뿡 끼고 다니는데
<razgon_OpT2> 아.. 그건 유산균제제있습니다 그게 최근에 보험에서 풀려서 의사에 비급여로 처방받으세요
<razgon_OpT2> 별효과 없다는 의사도 많은데 제가 므끼기로는 많이 효과있습니다
<sungyo> 읽어야 할 책이 또 한권이 늘었네요.
<sungyo> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 제가 그랬거든요
<razgon_OpT2> 올해의 교양독서입니다
<razgon_OpT2> 이미 산업쪽은 움직였고 실생활에 얼마나나오냐가 정해지죠
<razgon_OpT2> 그래서 올해가가기번에 잃어야하는데 우리딸들이 불효하네요..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 좋은거 하나 알았네요.
<razgon_OpT2> 그리고 주식에 대해서는 안하셔도 그 흐름은 알아야합니다
<razgon_OpT2> 왜냐면 우리의 대부분의 금융상품이 거기서부터 시작되니깤요
<razgon_OpT2> 단순히 이자를 늘려주는 시대는 지나간지오래죠
<razgon_OpT2> 정말 짜증나지만 뭘해도 돈으로 결부되는 사회가 되버렸죠
<razgon_OpT2> 이게 다시 제2의 제국주의가 되지 않을까 걱정입니다
<Markers> 근데 원래 이시간대에 채팅이 활성화 되었나요?ㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 그러기에는 남은 나라가 북한과 쿠바
<razgon_OpT2> 워낙주제가 민감한 사안이다보니..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 가끔 그래요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Markers> ㅎㅇ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 자 가벼운 마음으로!
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 오우!! 하이!! 역시 트러블메이커 JSTae76 군!
<sungyo> 참 재미있네요.
<sungyo> 철학에서 걱대담론은 해체된 상황에서,
<razGon_Xch> 이슈가 있으면 오시는 군.ㅋ
<JSTae76> Markers, yemharc, razGon_Xch, sungyo, 안녕하세요!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 그게 '아이티'에 와있다뇨.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 오우..오늘은 왜 이렇게 많은 분이ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> JST  하, 이.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 저가 트러블메이커라뇨ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 주식도 파보면 참 재밌죠
<JSTae76> sungyo, 안, 녕, 하, 세, 요.
<yemharc> 사실 주식 시스템은 변수가 많아서 그렇지 경마와 똑같아요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 군의 진로 어디로 가야 되는지 말하고 잇었어요.
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 그렇죠.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, ?
<Markers> 먼가 시험공부를 하는데 안드로이드만 보면 되는거 같은데 리눅스 커널 공부하게 되고 리눅스 쳐다보고 있으니 os를 쳐다보게 되고 어디까지 가야되는거지 -_-......
<yemharc> 잘 달리는 말에 배팅한다 == 잘 나가는(주식가치 높은) 기업에 투자한다
<razGon_Xch> Markers, 저같으면 HTML5와 파이썬을 파겠습니다. 물론 C까지요.
<yemharc> 1등 많이 한 말이어도 1등 못하면 돈을 잃는다 == 주식가치 높은 기업이라도 주식가치는 변한다 (마이너스 수익률)
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Markers, 안드로이드 공부를 해도 제가 블로터에서 본말인데요. 안드로이드가 애플의 매출의 1/4이더라구요.
<Markers> 주식은 그냥 욕심 안내고 안전하게만 투자하면 되는거 아닌가요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 1등마인데 알고보니 "부정행위"라서 퇴출당한다, 즉 돈을 잃는다 == 주식이 뛰어서 투자했는데 알고보니 주가조작, 즉 돈을 잃는다
<JSTae76> 오늘 시스템을 밀었더니 깔끔하네요 +_+
<razGon_Xch> 결국은 애플앱을 봐야 하는데. 결국은 둘다 나와야 하니 공용이 되는 것을 찾는다.
<yemharc> 그건 주식이 아니라 펀드라고 하죠
<razGon_Xch> 결국은 파이선.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 HTML5
<Markers> 머엉
<Markers> 정말 잘할 자신 없으면 그냥 안정빵이 최고인듯;;
<razGon_Xch> Markers, 내년은 디스플레이쪽으로 투자하면 잘될겁니다.
<yemharc> 타블릿 점유율 : 애플 64, 안드로이드 34, 기타
<razGon_Xch> 내년 2분까지는 부족현상.
<razGon_Xch> 2분기
<yemharc> 타블렛 웹 트래픽 점유율 : 아이패드 84, 안드로이드 17, 나머지
<yemharc> 폰은 그 역전 관계가 더 심하고요
<razGon_Xch> 관련 종목으로는 엘디플이겠죠.
<razGon_Xch> 폰은 안드로이드가 많나요?
<yemharc> 점유율만 따지면 약 2배 좀 넘습니다
<yemharc> 스토어 매출은 5배 약간 안되게 차이나고요 (애플 고)
<razGon_Xch> 타블렛은 아직까진 애플이죠. 안드로이드의 대부분은 중국이죠.
<yemharc> 이거에 관해서는 여러가지 문건이 있는데, 유명한게 "안드로이드 황색언론"이라는 외국 사설이 있습니다
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 한중일과 같은 아시쪽은 안드로이드고, 북미나 유럽쪽은 iOS라고 보시는게 맞을겁니다.
<yemharc> 일본은 iOS가 압도적 우위고요
<razGon_Xch> 아. 물론 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 유럽은 서유럽은 안드로이드, 그 외 나머지 지역은 iOS가 우위입니다
<razGon_Xch> 시장적인 면에서는요.
<yemharc> 미국은 iOS 약 20% 약간 안되고, 나머지는 안드로이드라 보시면 됩니다
<razGon_Xch> 서유럽이 안드로이드 인가요? 후... 거기에 넥서스가 있지는 않을테고요.
<razGon_Xch> ?
<razGon_Xch> 미국이 오히려 적나요?
<yemharc> 노키아와 블랙베리가 제작년까지는 거의 30% 정도였는데 지금은 둘이 합쳐도 10%가 안되고요
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_Xch> 블랙베리나 킨들파이어때문이군요.
<yemharc> 되려 iOS 점유율은 미국이 압도적입니다
<yemharc> 거의 93% 정도 되거든요
<yemharc> 블랙베리는 이제 거의 시장 퇴출 단계고요
<yemharc> 킨들파이어가 태블릿쪽에서 좀 선전했죠
<yemharc> 아, 지금 제가 말한 점유율은 폰+패드 다 합친겁니다
<yemharc> 스마트 기기 점유율이라고 하는게 맞겠네요
<yemharc> 이것도 3달정도 지난거라 지금도 또 변동이 있을겁니다
<yemharc> 아.....근데 무슨얘기 하다 여기로 왔죠
<razGon_Xch> 아 그렇군요..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Markers님의 진로때문에요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 아이패드 미니는 판매량으로 보면 자기잠식 절반에 새로운 시장 절반 정도더군요
<razGon_Xch> 일단 모바일로 가시되 웹과 공유가 되는거 하세요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 지금 모바일은 레드오션이죠
<yemharc> 모바일 '시스템'으로 파고 든다면 꽤 괜찮은 진로이긴 합니다만
<razGon_Xch> 그렇긴 하겠네요.
<yemharc> 일단 앱쪽은 레드오션입니다
<razGon_Xch> 시스템은 괜찮을거 같아요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 흠.. 그러면 어디로 가야 하나요?
<yemharc> 레드......라기보다 블러드 오션 (먼산)
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어디로.....라고 해도, 결국 자기가 끌리는 걸로 가는 수밖에 없어요. 무책임한 답변이긴 합니다만
<razGon_Xch> 피바다..ㅋ
<yemharc> 다만 무턱대고 "난 모바일로 갈거야" 라고 하면 답이 안나오죠
<yemharc> 모바일에도 엄연히 분야가 있으니까요
<razGon_Xch> 의료쪽의 모바일앱은 아직 시장성이 있습니다.
<yemharc> 모바일(즉 무선)네트워킹 분야도 있고
<yemharc> 모바일 시스템 밑단(커널/드라이버)도 있고
<yemharc> 앱도 있고
<razGon_Xch> 아! 그것도 괜찮을 거 같아요. 최적화.
<sungyo> 최적화.
<yemharc> 의료쪽은 정말 하기가 힘든게, 일단 정확한 의학지식이 없으면 못만들어서요 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 하기 힘들죠.
<sungyo> 라즈곤님의 도움이 필요하겠군요 '-'
<yemharc> 그것도 또 틀려요
<yemharc> 예를들면 아이패드에는 iMuscle이라는 앱이 있는데
<razGon_Xch> 근데 만들면 대박입니다. 거기는 기본앱이 만원입니다.
<yemharc> 이게 인체모형을 구부리고 움직이고 하면 근육들이 움직이는걸 보여주거든요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 잘안나가죠. 킬러앱은 아니죠.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아.ㅋ
<yemharc> 이거 만들려고 의사만 30명 참가했습니다
<yemharc> 당연히 인건비도...........
<sungyo> 수요자도 다들 구매할 준비를 하고 계시구요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 의사, 해부학자, 미술가 등등
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 가장 힘든 분야지만 가장 많이 나가는 분야죠.
<yemharc> 앱도 지금에와서는 성공하려면 "앱을 만들겠다"가 아니라
<yemharc> "뭘 보여주는걸 만들까?"가 중요해졌어요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 효율성이 없어졌어요.
<yemharc> 이제 앱의 카테고리는 단순한 수단이 된지 오래죠
<yemharc> 내가 보여주려는게 게임이 적합하다면 게임이 되는거고
<yemharc> 잡지가 적합하다 그러면 앱북이 되는거죠
<yemharc> 음 여튼...
<razGon_Xch> 제가 추천하는 건 PIMS같은 것으로 예전 clien TH-55의 일정관리어플이 정말 좋았던거 같아요.
<yemharc> 일정관리도 아이폰쪽은 otl
<yemharc> 카테고리 킬러가 둘이나 되거든요
<yemharc> ......
<sungyo>  일정관리는 정말 많이 나왔죠.
<yemharc> 안드로이드쪽은 모르겠네요. 안쓴지가 오래돼서......
<sungyo> 지금은 킬러앱이 뭐와 뭐죠?
<Markers> 응.......?
<yemharc> 일정관리요?
<sungyo> 얘,
<sungyo> 예.
<Markers> 어쩌다가 제 진로 얘기까지가 나왓나여 ㄸㄸㄸㄷ
<yemharc> OmniFocus, Things
<yemharc> 요 두개 점유율 합치면 약 90% 오버라는.......
<razGon_Xch> 사진찍고 메모하고 올리는
<Markers> 전 게임을 만들고 싶어!!! 하면서 지금 시스템쪽으로 점점 가고 있죠 -ㄱ
<razGon_Xch> 안드로이드는 절대자는 jorte
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아이폰은 기본 카메라 앱이 먹었죠
<razGon_Xch> 유체이탈 화법.ㅎ
<yemharc> Markers: 지금도 게임 만들고 싶나요?
<sungyo> 가격이 참.....
<Markers> 네...
<yemharc> 어떤 게임이요?
<sungyo> 19달러라,
<sungyo> 옴리포커스 아이폰이요.
<Markers> 온라인 게임 만들고 싶은데. 이 게임 만들고 싶어 라는 생각이 어처구니 없는데
<yemharc> sungyo: 그걸로 놀라시면 곤란합니다. OmniPlan이란 앱 찾아서 가격 봐보세요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그 생각 자체는 어처구니 없는게 아니에요
<Markers> 내가 할 게임이 이렇게 없다니. 내가 만들어야겟다 이런 생각 -_-....
<yemharc> 근데 그 생각에 함정이 있어요
<yemharc> 게임 만들기로 마음 먹었으면 재밌는 게임 만들고 싶죠?
<sungyo> 아이폰엔 옴리플렌이 없네요.
<yemharc> 그럼 그거에 대해 생각해 본 적 있어요?
<yemharc> sungyo: 아, 그건 맥 전용이었을겁니다. 착각했네요
<yemharc> 대충 한화로 27만원 정도 합니다
<sungyo> 그건 기업에서 쓰는건가요?
<Markers> 그거 라는게 재밋는 게임에 관해서 말씀하시는건가요?
<yemharc> Markers: 네
<yemharc> sungyo: 팀 프로젝트 일정관리 툴입니다
<yemharc> Gantt 챠트같은거 그릴때 사용해요
<Markers> 생각은 해본적이 있죠. 요새 왜케 게임이 그냥 그런가 싶은게
<yemharc> 아뇨 그런거 말구요
<sungyo> 그런거야...그만큼 역할을 해줄테니,
<razGon_Xch> 리듬게임은 어때요?
<yemharc> 저도 게임업계 있던 사람이라 솔직히 말해서 Markers 님 같은 사람 꽤 봤는데
<sungyo> 그런데 옴리포커스가 옴리플랜과 연동되나요?
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 리플렉트 비트, 쥬비트가 먹고 있습니다
<yemharc> sungyo: 연동은 안되요. 애초에 적용분야가 전혀 틀려서요
<razGon_Xch> 한국형 리듬게임이 있나요?
<yemharc> sungyo: 연동 자체가 사실 의미가 없어요
<Markers> 음?
<Markers> 이거 왜케 밀리지 ㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 곡이 한국곡인거욧.
<yemharc> Markers: 예를들어서 면접을 보러 왔어요
<sungyo> 전 모르겠네요...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 저 같은 사람 게임업계에서 별로 안 반기는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> Markers: "markers씨. 당신은 어떤 게임이 재미있었습니까? 그렇다면 왜 재밌었나요?"
<sungyo> 누가 만들어준 앱을 쓰는것 보다, 원한다면 그렇게 볼수 있게 만들어놓는게 더 편하더라구요.
<Markers> 정확히는 회사지만;;
<JSTae76> 모토로라 모빌리티 코리아가 한국시장에서 철수하였네요.. HTC에 이어;;
<JSTae76> 사실상 삼성, LG, VEGA의 독점시장이 시작되는건가요;;
<yemharc> 정확히는 삼성의 독점입니다
<yemharc> 이미 70% 넘었어요
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 3명도 먹기 힘든 시장이죠.
<JSTae76> yemharc, 헉.. 점유율이 70%를 초과하였나요?
<yemharc> Markers: 반기고 반기지 않고가 아니에요
<razGon_Xch> 이제 베가가 나가떨어질 상황.
<yemharc> JSTae76: 네. 진작 넘었습니다
<Markers> 그럼?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 가만보니 베가도 슬슬^^
<JSTae76> yemharc, 헉..그렇군요
<yemharc> Markers: 요컨대, "난 게임이 좋아" -> "나 게임 만들래" -> 그래? 그럼 게임 만들려고 뭘 공부했어?
<yemharc> 여기서 신입 면접자의 절대 다수는 꿀먹은 벙어리가 됩니다
<razGon_Xch> 저는 굉장히 좋게 본게임은 발더스 게이트. 그리고 듄II, 대항해시대2
<yemharc> 기획자는 거의 100%라 보면 되고요
<sungyo> 댛아해시대2
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, sungyo, 요즘 이 채널이 진로상담 채널이 된듯한 느낌ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그만큼 아이티가 사람들에게 블루오션으로 다가온다는 이야기가 될테죠.
<JSTae76> Mac 밀고 잠시 팀 포트리스 2를 하려고 스팀을 설치했는데 대소문자 구별 파티션떄문에 Fail;;
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 네, 그 부분이에요. 자기가 좋아한 게임을 말해요. 근데 뭐가 어째서 왜 사람에게 재미를 느끼게 하는지를 몰라요
<Markers> 다이렉트 엑스랑 엠에프시랑 배운거 가지고는 택도 없겟지만 공부하고 있는데 좌절의 맛을 보고 있습니다 -ㄱ… 덕분에 유니티는 꿈도 안 꾸고 있음
<yemharc> 그거 모르면 사실 게임 자체를 모르는거나 마찬가지거든요
<yemharc> 아예 "난 그냥 게임 프로그래밍이 재밌어서 지원한거다" 이게 훨ㅅ~~~씬 좋습니다
<sungyo> 예. 왜 재미있는지를 모르죠.
<JSTae76> http://onoffmix.com/event/11086 :  게임기획자를 위한 유니티 3D 코칭프로그램 (2기)
<Markers> 그거 시간 안 맞아요
<razGon_Xch> 발더스게이트는 디아블로가 판치는 액션의 단순한 게임이 아니라 자유도와 멋진 스토리 텔링이 된다는 거죠.
<Markers> 트윗에서 여쭈어봣는데 그시간이 ......
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 자유도와 스토리텔링에 대항해시대2가 정말.......ㅡ,.ㅡ 사랑스러웠어요.
<yemharc> 발더스게이트의 정확한 재미요소와 타겟은 "D&D 롤플레잉 유저"였죠
<razGon_Xch> 듄II는 그당시에 없었던 RTS에 대한 기발함이 있었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> D&Dㅎㅎㅎ 그러네요.ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아무튼 이리저리 제 생각과는 다르게 대학원 올려고 보니 병렬처리 연구실에 입성…..덕분에 시스템 공부할거 같네요 덜덜..
<yemharc> D&D유저가 아닌 사람들에게는 자유도와 스토리로 어필했고요
<razGon_Xch> 대항해시대II는 복잡한 요소를 간단한 게임으로 압축을 시킨것을 최적화한 게임이라는 점이죠.
<yemharc> Markers: 그렇게 어떤 의미 휩쓸려 가도 분명 배우는건 많아요
<JSTae76> /clear
<sungyo> 그러다가 슷하가 나왔쬬.
<Markers> 전 안타깝게 D&D 유저가 아니지만 와우 초창기 멤버의 기억으론 스토리에 한표 투자할 거 같네요
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 근데 그건 시스템적 분석이고, 실제 정상적으로 "일반 유저가 느끼는 재미요소"로 분석하면
<yemharc> 대항해시대는 "돈 모으는 재미"가 되 버리더군요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 키우는 재미..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 실제로 게임의 재미는 별게 아니에요
<yemharc> 요건 좀 기획적인 부분인데
<razGon_Xch> ㅈ아주 단순한 한마디로 집약이 된다는 거군요.
<yemharc> 저렇게 시스템적으로 뭐가 어떻고......... 현업에선 그렇게 복잡하게 보지 않습니다
<yemharc> 네. 한마디로 그 게임의 포인트를 정의하는게 베스트죠
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그점때문에 온라인으로 옮기기 힘든 대전제가 되었다는 거죠.
<yemharc> 그래서 온라인게임은 모두 재미요소가 똑같습니다. 하나는 "커뮤니티"고
<yemharc> 다른 하나는 "성장"이죠
<Markers> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 이 두가지 대전제를 벗어나는 온라인 게임은 단 하나도 없어요
<Markers> 커뮤니티가 제일 크다고 생각해요 저는
<razGon_Xch> 무작정 돈이 나오는 것은 과도한 인플레이션을 일으켰죠.
<yemharc> 이브 온라인 조차도 다 벗겨내고 나면 저 두개가 남죠
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 아........이렇게까지 올게 아니었는데
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 흥분하셧어
<yemharc> 간만에 "게임 좋아해서 만들고 싶어요"란걸 봤더니 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이게 오해하면 안돼요. 이건 "까는게" 아니에요
<Markers> 그 말이 좀 안 좋게 들리던가요 ㅠ
<yemharc> 안좋은게 아니라, 저건 "동기부여 요소"일 뿐이라는거죠
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 면접관이 보고 싶은건 "그럼 동기부여 됐으니 뭘 해봤을거 아냐?" 라는겁니다
<razGon_Xch> 아주 냉정하게 평가해주시는 거임.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 봐도 좋게 말씀해주시는 거임.ㅎ
<Markers> ㅇ_ㅇ
<yemharc> 근데 대부분은 "그냥 게임 좋아해서 게임회사 왔어요.........................."
<Markers> 진짜 그래요?
<yemharc> 레알 그렇습니다
<yemharc> ...
<Markers> 흠..
<razGon_Xch> 이건 무작정 의사될레요. 하는 사람들에게 해주고 싶은 말과 같아요.ㅎ
<Markers> 나도 그중의 하나엿을려나
<yemharc> 당장 Markers 님도 딱 대답 못하셨잖아요
<Markers> 위에
<yemharc> 뭔가 대단한걸 바라는게 아닌거에요
<Markers> 적은거 못 보신건가 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 다이렉트x랑 MFC 공부요?
<Markers> 넹 그건 기초 축에도 못 끼겟죠..
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게 기초죠
<Markers> 문제는 엠에프시에서 좌절 먹고 있다는거지만...
<yemharc> 그렇게 대답해도 일단 "그것만으로도 좋은 인상"을 줄 수는 있어요
<yemharc> 그만큼 암울하단 소리긴 하지만
<Markers> 덜덜..
<yemharc> 근데 사실 면접관 입장에서 말하자면
<Markers> 50보 100보겟네요
<yemharc> "전 C도 공부하고 자바도 공부하고......" 이런걸 바라는게 아니라
<yemharc> 하다못해 "테트리스 만들어 봤어요"
<Markers> 먼가 만들어봣어요
<Markers> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 이게 더 중요한거에요
<yemharc> 백날 언어 공부했으면 뭐합니까. 정작 게임회사 들어올 사람이 게임 만들기에 도전도 안 해봤는데........
<Markers> 하다못해 오목도 만들려니깐 완전 어렵던데 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 솔직히 신입에게 거창한걸 바라는 회사는 아무데도 없어요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 실례지만 yemharc님 직업은 어떻게되시나요?
<yemharc> 바라는 회사가 비정상이죠
<Markers> 프로그래머!
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 두둥
<yemharc> 모바일 게임쪽 있다가 지금은 임베디드 리눅스 회사 있네요 ㅇㅅㅇ...
<Markers> 맞다
<Markers> 임베디드가
<Markers> 도대체 어떻게 정의를 해야되나요
<yemharc> 음..... 뭐 여러가지 정의가 있는데
<Markers> 전 아직까지도 임베디드가 정확히 멀 말하는지 모르겟어요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 혹시 FAlinux?
<yemharc> 일반적으로 가장 간단하게 구분하자면
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 MSD테크?
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: ㅎㅎ 아뇨
<Markers> 누구는 그냥 냉장고 안에 있는거다 // 기기 안에 있는거다 // 세상에 존재하는거다
<yemharc> 신생 회사에요
<Markers> 그래서 정확히 멀?
<yemharc> 아~주 간단하게 정의하자면
<Markers> 와닿지가 않음 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 최적화OS
<yemharc> "기계에 꽂을 수 있는 선이 전원밖에 없는 기계"
<yemharc> 뭐가 있을까요
<razGon_Xch> 애플.
<Markers> ...;
<razGon_Xch> 아니구나.ㅋ
<yemharc> 냉장고, 전기밥솥
<razGon_Xch> 냉장고.ㅎ
<yemharc> 전자렌지도 있죠
<Markers> 증기 포트기?
<yemharc> 산업용 장비도 있고요
<JSTae76> 특정 기능만 빠르게 수행하도록 설계가 되어있는 시스템
<yemharc> 전기포트도 해당되죠
<yemharc> 그럼
<yemharc> 여기에 하나만 더 추가하면 임베디드가 됩니다
<Markers> 프로그램 -ㅅ-?
<JSTae76> 자동차의 트립 컴퓨터도 일종의 임베디드 시스템
<yemharc> "기계에 꽂을 수 있는 선이 전원밖에 없는 기계" + "작동을 위해 프로세서가 들어가 있는 것"
<JSTae76> Markers, 라즈베리파이라고아세요?
<Markers> 아뇨
<yemharc> 라즈베리는 컴퓨터에요
<JSTae76> 아
<razGon_Xch> 그것을 하나로 통합하는 작업도 진행중이죠.
<JSTae76> 끙..
<yemharc> 라즈베리 생각해보세요. 전원 꽂히죠?
<razGon_Xch> 라즈베리는 안드로이드를 얹은 컴.
<yemharc> 랜선 꽂히죠, 키보드 마우스, HDMI.......
<yemharc> 이미 전원 + @ 죠?
<yemharc> 그럼 바꿔서...... 애그 다들 아시죠?
<JSTae76> 그렇네요
<JSTae76> 네
<yemharc> 그건 뭘까요
<yemharc> 애그느 임베디드 장비일까요 아닐까요
<JSTae76> Markers, 아주 기본적인 시스템 (프로세서)가 있는 기계에 특정 기능만 작동하는 프로그램을 얹은 시스템을 임베디드 시스템이라고 할 수 있겠네요
<Markers> 임베디드
<yemharc> 네 임베디드죠
<yemharc> 왜 임베디드죠?
<razGon_Xch> 임베디드
<razGon_Xch> 공유기...
<Markers> 에그가 공유기 비슷한거 말씀하시는거죠 -_-? 맞나 하드웨어 기기는 전혀 몰라서
<yemharc> 전 위에서 임베디드를 정의하는 2가지 기준을 말씀드렸죠
<razGon_Xch> 안에 OSㅇ씁니다. ㅎ
<yemharc> 그거에 빗대서, 왜 임베디드죠?
<yemharc> 아 그, 올레 에그~ 하면서 선전하는 그거요
<Markers> 파워 들어가고 ip 할당하는 프로그램 돌아서 -ㅅ-?
<razGon_Xch> 에그 4지.
<yemharc> 에그가 뭔지 모르겠다면 공유기도 있죠
<razGon_Xch> 똑같죠.
<yemharc> 자 그럼 공유기는 임베디드인가요?
<JSTae76> 네
<yemharc> Markers님은 어떻게 생각해요?
<Markers> 맞는거 같아요 제 생각도 위의 2가지 전제가 임베디드라고 하면
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ Markers 군 공격대상..
<yemharc> 어......근데 잠깐만요
<yemharc> 저는 전원만 꽂을 수 있는 기계라고 했는데
<yemharc> 공유기는 랜선도 꽂히는데요?
<razGon_Xch> U are locked.
<yemharc> JSTae76: 그래도 공유기는 임베디드인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 에어컨 말씀해주세요.
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 자동차도 되고요.
<Markers> 기능적인 것 때문에 랜선 꽂는거 아닌가요
<yemharc> 그럼 임베디드가 확실한가요?
<JSTae76> 네
<JSTae76> 그래도 임베디드라고봅니다
<JSTae76> 저생각엔
<yemharc> 공유기는
<yemharc> 임베디드가 맞습니다
<Markers> 에그는 아닌가요?
<Markers> 덜덜..
<yemharc> 에그도 임베디드죠
<razGon_Xch> 에그도 되죠.
<razGon_Xch> 무선만 되는 AP잖아요.
<yemharc> 여러분은 이미 임베디드와 아닌것을 구분할 능력을 갖췄어요
<Markers> 말씀에 먼가 반전이 있을거 같아..
<yemharc> 임베디드의 좀 딱딱한 정의를 말하면
<yemharc> "특정 기능만을 수행하기 위해 만들어진 [확장성]이 없는 도구"에요
<yemharc> 일반 PC는 USB도 있고 PCI도 달려있고
<Markers> 확장성이 있는 도구 도 있나요 -_-?
<yemharc> 램 슬롯도 여러개고.......
<razGon_Xch> 결국은 made.이미만들어진.
<yemharc> 말 그대로 "확장"이 되죠?
<yemharc> 컴퓨터에 외장하드 꽂으면 용량 늘어나잖아요
<Markers> 음
<razGon_Xch> 하지만 임베디드도 지금은 업데이트라는 과정을 겪긴 하더군요.
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 하지만 기능적 확장은 아니죠
<JSTae76> 아;; 이런 이야기 왜 이렇게 재밌지ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 근데 저 위의 2가지 전제로 치면 컴퓨터도 임베디드 아닌가요? 헷갈리는거 같은데
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 기능의 확장은 아니군요. 기능의 강화는 되겠지만.
<yemharc> 자, 차근차근 설명 들어갈게요
<JSTae76> 컴퓨터는 일단 확장이 가능하자낭요
<JSTae76> 하자나요
<yemharc> 일단 컴퓨터를 봅시다
<yemharc> 컴퓨터에 그래픽카드 꼽죠?
<Markers> 넹
<yemharc> 그거 더 좋은걸로 바꿔낄 수 있죠?
<Markers> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그게 기능 확장이에요
<yemharc> 하드디스크 1테라 쓰다가 2테라로 바꿀수도 있고 [더 달아서 3테라] 쓸 수도 있죠?
<Markers> 그래서 임베디드가 아니다 이 말씀?
<yemharc> 일단 들어보세요
<yemharc> 이렇게 "성능면"에서 기능확장 되죠?
<Markers> 네네
<yemharc> 내부 부품은 그대로 두고 케이스만 더 크거나 작은걸로 바꿀수도 있죠?
<Markers> 네 화질이 더 좋아지든가 하겟네요
<yemharc> 그럼 임베디드로 가 보죠
<yemharc> 예를들면 냉장고
<yemharc> 냉장고를 샀어요. 냉동실 온도 최대치가 -30도라고 되어 있네요
<yemharc> 이걸 냉장고 새로 만들지 않고 -40가 되게 할 수 있나요?
<cai_> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%9E%84%EB%B2%A0%EB%94%94%EB%93%9C_%EC%8B%9C%EC%8A%A4%ED%85%9C
<yemharc> Markers: 띵동
<Markers> 음 할 수 없을려나요 =ㅅ= 모르겟네요. 일단 들어본적은 없는거 같아요
<yemharc> 그럼 더 쉬운 예로
<yemharc> 냉장고의 기능 중 하나는 "식료품 저장"이죠?
<Markers> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 냉장고 새로 만들지 않고 저장용량을 더 늘리거나 줄일 수 있나요?
<Markers> 없죠 크기를 줄이거나 해야되니깐요
<yemharc> 그럼 같은 개념으로
<yemharc> 공유기를 샀는데 최대 4개를 연결할 수 있어요. 이거 공유기 안 바꾸고 늘릴 수 있나요?
<Markers> 없겟군요
<yemharc> 그게 "확장성이 없다"는거에요
<yemharc> 최초에 "설계된 성능 이상을 낼 수 없는" 걸 말하죠
<yemharc> 아 이건 말에 좀 어폐가 있나...
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 그럼 컴퓨터는 임베디드가 아니다 인건가요?
<yemharc> 네
<sungyo> 성능 이상을 확장할수 없는으로 표현하면 된에ㅛ.
<sungyo> 되네요.
<yemharc> 컴퓨터는 애초에 "확장하라고 슬롯을" 뒀죠
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 그래서 임베디드 연구실에서 안드로이드를 다루는건가.
<yemharc> 사실 임베디드 시스템에서 OS는 중요하지 않아요
<yemharc> (필요 없다는게 아니라)
<yemharc> 임베디드 시스템은 OS가 아니라 펌웨어로 돌려도 아무 상관이 없거든요
<yemharc> 어떤 경우에는 펌웨어가 훨씬 좋기도 하고요
<JSTae76> yemharc, OS랑 펌웨어랑은 무슨 차이에요?
<yemharc> 음
<Markers> 제일 궁금해 했던게 왜 안드로이드를 임베디드 연구실에서 다루는가 엿거든요 도대체 임베디드가 머길래?? 이런 의문이 있었는데 조금 풀리는 느낌이네요
<yemharc> OS도 두가지 타입이 있는데, 요건 일단 제끼고 우리가 흔히 쓰는 윈도우같은 우리가 OS라 부르는 놈을 보자면
<yemharc> 요건 일단 커널이 있고
<Markers> yemharc님 교수님 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 커널이 메모리 관리(스케쥴링)를 해 줍니다
<JSTae76> 네
<yemharc> 그리고 그 "메모리 관리자"가 마련해 준 공간 위에서 우리는 각종 프로그램을 돌리죠
<Markers> 마이크로 커널과 모노리틱 커널 말씀하시는거군요
<yemharc> 동시에 여러 프로그램을 돌리지만 그에 대한 관리는 커널이 해 주는거구요
<yemharc> Markers: 그건 또 다른 이야기에요
<Markers> 오?
<Markers> 머 일단 패스하시구 ㄲㄱ
<yemharc> 이렇게 "메모리나 시스템 자원에 관한 관리를 커널이 자동으로" 해 주는게 일반적으로 우리가 알고 있는 OS에요
<yemharc> 반대로 펌웨어는 커널이고 뭐고 암것도 없고
<yemharc> 오로지 특정 작업만을 무한반복하는 프로그램이에요
<razGon_Xch> 매크로?
<yemharc> 예를들면 공유기는 외부와 내부간의 연결 데이터를 주고받게 해 주죠?
<Markers> 펌웨어 = 프로그램 이라는 말씀?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 펌웨어는 말 그대로 단일 어플리케이션입니다
<yemharc> 여러분은 당장 10줄 이내로 펌웨어를 만들 수 있어요
<yemharc> int main() { while(1) printf("1"); };
<yemharc> 펌웨어입니다
<yemharc> 단 완벽한 펌웨어는 아니죠
<Markers> 흠
<yemharc> 펌웨어는 커널도 뭣도 없이 오로지 자기 혼자 돌거든요
<yemharc> 예를들면 애기들 장난감중에서
<yemharc> 총 모양 장난감 있잖아요. 방아쇠 당기면 불빛나면서 소리나는
<JSTae76> 그렇다면 펌웨어에 내장되어있는 프로그램은 누가? 어떻게? 돌리는거죠?
<yemharc> 그런게 펌웨어에요
<yemharc> 무조건 "전원만 들어오면 그 기능을 작동"하죠
<yemharc> JSTae76: 그야 CPU가 돌리죠 (웃음)
<JSTae76> 아
<JSTae76> ROM
<yemharc> 그 원리까지 가면 말 그대로 임베디드 프로그래밍 분야긴 한데
<yemharc> 간단히 말하면 프로그램을 "굽는다"고 해서 프로그램 메모리에 넣고
<yemharc> 전원이 들어오면 무조건 CPU한테 푸쉬합니다
<yemharc> 그럼 CPU는 들어오는 처리 순서대로 돌리구요
<yemharc> 그걸 "무한반복" 하는겁니다
<yemharc> 그래서 특정 상황에서는 펌웨어가 훨씬 안정적이죠
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 매크로와도 약간 틀려요
<Markers> 흠
<JSTae76> 요즘은 공유기 뜯는 맛에 살고있는데..이거 재밌네요ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 매크로는 돌아가기 위해서는 자신을 읽어들여 해석해 줄 모체가 필요하니까요
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<yemharc> 쉘 스크립트는 쉘이라는 프로그램이 없으면 그냥 텍스트인것과 같은거에요
<razGon_Xch> 그자체가 프로그램인 기계어 같은 거군요. 요리할필요 없는.
<yemharc> 네
<JSTae76> 일단은 공유기 설정 시스템부터 건들고 바이너리를 뜯고 놀 생각중;;
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 날걸로 먹어도 되는.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 예를들면 공유기나 에그에 들어있는것도 펌웨어에요
<yemharc> 잘 모르시겠지만 IPTV 셋탑박스나 엑스박스같은 게임기도 펌웨어죠
<Markers> 흠
<yemharc> 뭐, 이것까지는 당장에 구분이 잘 안되도 상관없어요
<Markers> yemharc님은 도대체 어떻게 사셧길래 이런걸 다 아시나요 궁금하넹 ㄸㄷ
<yemharc> 어차피 한두번만 짜 보면 바로 이해가 가는거니까요
<yemharc> Markers: 구글파워라는겁니다 엣헴 (데굴데굴)
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 역시 검색인가요
<razGon_Xch> 구글신...
<yemharc> 구글도 있고 주워들은것도 있고
<yemharc> 잊어먹기전에 어디에 정리해 두는게 가장 좋긴 해요
<razGon_Xch> yemharc님의 또다른 별명이 있잖아요. 인간 검색기.
<yemharc> 그렇다고 굳이 메모지 들고 다닐것까진 없고요
<razGon_Xch> 살아있는 검색인.
<yemharc> 감사합니다 (__)
<yemharc> 근데 진짜 검색 잘 하는 분들이 들으면 화내요
<razGon_Xch> 제가 알기로는 잡스가 yemharc님보고 시리를 만들었다는 후문이...ㅎ
<Markers> mfc하면서 겁나 검색하고 소스포지 msdn 같은 곳도 찾아보고 했는데 이해력이 딸리는건지 참;;; 암만 검색해도 안 찾아지던데
<yemharc> ㄲㄲㄲ;;
<Markers> 엄청 부럽습니다.;
<razGon_Xch> 그것도 내공인거 같아요. yemharc 님의 강의있던데요.
<yemharc> 하면 늘어요
<Markers> 그 하면 는다는게 일정수준에서 못벗어나는거 같아요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 좀 무지 귀찮은 방법이긴 한데 한번 해볼래요?
<Markers> 키워드를 정말 잘못 뽑아나 싶을때도 있어서 고민에 고민을 해봐도;;
<razGon_Xch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9msZxze0WY
<razGon_Xch> 이거에요.ㅎ
<Markers> 알려 주시면 새겨 듣겠습니다.
<yemharc> 특정 주제로 검색을 할때
<yemharc> 옆에 메모장 켜 놓고
<yemharc> 검색어를 바꿀 때마다 일일이 다 적으세요
<Markers> 저 강의에 제 목소리 담겻다는… "구글신!!" 요렇게 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아! 그런가요?ㅎ
<Markers> 했던 검색어를 적어 놓은다음에 회피 하라는건가요?
<yemharc> 처음에         mfc ccmutable         라고 검색했다면 -> 일단 메모장에도 써놓고
<yemharc> 두번째에         mfc ccmutable abc          도 메모장에 적고
<yemharc> 그렇게 검색어 바꾸면서 하다가 10개 넘어도 답이 안 나오면 적어놓은 리스트를 봐 보세요
<yemharc> 보면 원래 검색하려던거랑 전혀 틀린것도 있을거고
<yemharc> 필요없는게 더 붙는것도 있고
<yemharc> 거의 근접한거 같은데 안나오던 것도 있고
<Markers> 제 생각엔 거의 공통적이게 검색햇을거 같기도 한데 흠..
<yemharc> 여러가지 있을텐데 거기서 가장 겹치는 단어들을 일단 추려내봐요
<yemharc> mfc ccmutable abc bbc ccd abc bcc bcd 같이 됐다면
<yemharc> mfc ccmutable abc 가 일단 가장 답에 근사한 결과를 보여주겠죠
<yemharc> 거기서 다시 시작하면 돼요
<yemharc> 사실 정말 더어어어어엉어어럽게 귀찮은 방법인데
<razGon_Xch> 잼있네요.ㅎ.ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 익숙해지면 좀 더 검색 잘 되요
<Markers> 음.
<yemharc> 그리고 그거 말고도 무작정 검색하지 말고
<yemharc> 예를들면 방금처럼 임베디드의 정의가 알고 싶다면 어떻게 검색하는게 제일 빠를까요?
<Markers> 보통 검색햇을때 구글페이지에서 첫 아티클 부터 시작해서 3페이지까지는 확인하거든요 그건 별루일까요
<Markers> 위키 같은곳에 먼저 가보는게 제일 현명한 방법이겟죠 정의이니깐
<yemharc> 그건 답이 안 나올떄
<yemharc> wiki 임베디드
<yemharc> 이게 제일 빠르겠죠
<yemharc> 그럼 MFC 관련해서는 뭐가 빠를까요?
<razGon_Xch> 위키디피아!
<Markers> 그때 알려주신  msdn
<Markers> 이겟죠
<razGon_Xch> 그렇ㄱㄴ요..ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 일단 원산지(?)에 해당하는곳에서 찾아보는게 제일 빠른 방법일거라고 생각은 하는데
<JSTae76> 검색 키워드 MSDN
<yemharc> 근데 거긴 다 영어고, 거기는 사실 함수 예제코드같은걸 보기 좋은거죠
<yemharc> 응용법은 찾기 힘들고요
<JSTae76> 이런식의 검색도 좋아요 (구글에서)
<yemharc> 그럼 예를들어서 MFC 다이얼로그 띄우는 방법을 알고 싶다면?
<Markers> 머 거의 검색 때릴때가 제 case에 맞는 거를 찾는거니 블로그나 그런곳에서 찾게 되죠;
<Markers> how to create dialog 머 이런식? mfc 도 같이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 키워드 뽑아낼 떄에는 문제에 대한 빈도를 생각해 보면 쉽게 나와요
<Markers> 그때 알려주신거 다는 못 외워도 어느정도는 써 먹고 있다는 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 그때 알려주신거 다는 못 외워도 어느정도는 써 먹고 있다는 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 아, 이건 그떄 말 안한거긴 한데;;
<Markers> 그때 알려주신거 다는 못 외워도 어느정도는 써 먹고 있다는 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 음?
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ 튕기셨네
<razGon_Xch> 헉.. 후렴구..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 노래 부르셨다.
<Markers> 이런
<Markers> 또 튕겻네 -_-
<razGon_Xch> Markers, 노래부르셨네요.
<Markers> 음??
<razGon_Xch> 후렴구 3번.ㅎ
<yemharc> 뭐 돌아오셨으니...예를들면 MFC 뮤터블 어레이 활용법이랑 MFC 다이얼로그 띄우기 2가지가 있다면
<razGon_Xch> "그때 알려주신거 다는 못 외워도 어느정도는 써 먹고 있다는 ㅠㅠ"
<yemharc> 뮤터블 어레이에 관한건 기본 사용법은 몰라도 응용법에 관한건 정보가 많지 않겠죠?
<yemharc> 반대로 다이얼로그 띄우기는 많이 나올테구요
<Markers> 네네
<yemharc> 그럼 뮤터블 어레이에 관한 키워드는 자연스레 길어집니다. 일단 정확도가 필요하거든요
<yemharc> 반대로 다이얼로그는
<yemharc> MFC 다이얼로그
<yemharc> 끝이네요
<yemharc> 구글서 저렇게 검색해보면 첫페이지에 필요할만한건 다 나오는군요
<Markers> 뮤터블 어레이에 관한 응용법을 검색할땐 어떻게 해야되나요
<yemharc> 동적생성, 예제코드, 그림 띄우기, API 가이드, 대화상자 위치 지정, 메인 핸들러 얻는 방법, 다이얼로그에 bar 만들기 등등
<yemharc> 그 전에
<yemharc> 자, 뮤터블 어레이는 어레이-배열이죠?
<Markers> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 배열을 사용-활용하는 방법은 몇가지나 되나요?
<yemharc> 그냥 많겠죠?
<yemharc> 그럼 검색어로 일단 기본을 깔아봅시다
<Markers> 음.
<yemharc> MFC mutablearray
<yemharc> 자, 사용하는 방법이 엄청 많아요
<yemharc> 그럼 내가 원하는걸 얻으려면 어떤 키워드가 필요하죠?
<Markers_web> 아아
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 또 튕기셨네
<Markers_web> 네
<Markers_web> 이거
<yemharc> 어디까지 보셨어요?
<Markers_web> 맥에서 클라이언트 irc 못 쓰겟네요 ;; 계속 끊기네;
<Markers_web> 음
<Markers_web> 어레이 어쩌구 본듯...;;
<Markers_web> 네 라고 대답할때쯤에 끊어진거 같네요
<yemharc> 그럼 검색어로 일단 기본을 깔아봅시다
<yemharc> 오전 12:14 Markers
<yemharc> 음.
<yemharc> 오전 12:14 yemharc
<yemharc> MFC mutablearray
<yemharc> 오전 12:14
<yemharc> 자, 사용하는 방법이 엄청 많아요
<yemharc> 오전 12:14
<yemharc> 그럼 내가 원하는걸 얻으려면 어떤 키워드가 필요하죠?
<JSTae76> Markers_web, 전 Mac에서 IRC 잘하고있는걸요 :)
<yemharc> 아 좀 더 전이네요
<yemharc> 다시
<yemharc> 뮤터블 어레이는 배열이죠?
<yemharc> 그럼 배열을 사용하는 방법은 몇가지나 되요?
<Markers_web> 많겟죠 ;; 저도 모르는게 많으니;
<yemharc> 네 그냥 많죠
<yemharc> 그럼 내가 원하는 결과를 얻으려면 기본 검색어인 MFC mutablearray에 뭘 더 붙여야 할까요
<DarkCircle> 밀옹 야근이라니 =3
<Markers_web> 응용법이니 그에 해당하는 영어를 더 붙여야될려나
<DarkCircle> 제가 잘못보고있는건 아니겠죠 =3 =3=3
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 야근은 아닌데 어쩌다 보니.......
<yemharc> Markers_web: 뭐라고 붙여야 내가 원하는게 나올까요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 12시 반 되면 갈거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 내일도 일해야지
<DarkCircle> Larva가 생각나는 시점 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 그 노랑색 벌레
<Markers_web> how to use 라고 적어야 될려나요 -_-
<yemharc> Markers_web: 너무 어렵게 생각하지 마요
<yemharc> 용법이 많으니까
<yemharc> "내가 쓰려고 하는 방법"을 적어야죠
<yemharc> 배열인데 클래스를 저장하고 싶은데 안됀다
<yemharc> 그럼 클래스 저장하는 방법을 검색하는거죠
<yemharc> 듣고 보니 "당연한 소리"죠?
<Markers_web> 근데 보통 한글로 검색할 경우 정말정말 기막히게 맞는 경우를 제외하곤 없더라구요;; 경험상
<yemharc> 실제로 그렇게 검색 했을테고요
<yemharc> 한글 자료는 사실 거의 없어요
<Markers_web> 넹
<yemharc> 여튼 검색어 키워드 뽑을떄
<yemharc> 1. 이 문제가 흔한건지 아닌건지
<DarkCircle> 그냥 한글은 포기하고 영어로 보세요 첨엔 되게 답답한데 나중에는 오히려 구린 한글 검색 결과보다 편해지는 경우가 생깁 ..
<yemharc> 2. 문제가 흔하지 않다면, 이 문제의 답이 많은건지 정해진건지
<razGon_Xch> ?
<Markers_web> 음.
<yemharc> -> 프로그래밍이라면 답이 많을테고, 리눅스 시스템 설정 같은거라면 답이 정해져 있겠죠
<razGon_Xch> 서버가 이상하네요...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 아이가 아버지 주무시라고? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 검색어를 문장으로 입력하신다고 가정한다면 어려운단어를 생각하지 마세요
<Markers_web> 만약에 1,2번 둘다 모를 경우는 어떻게 해야되죠 -_-?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 둘 다 모른다?
<JSTae76> yemharc, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 의외로 이슈 검색에 사용하는 문장은 겁나 쉬움.
<yemharc> Markers_web: 어떤 상황을 말하는건가요
<Markers_web> 이 현상이 흔한건지도 모르겟고 정해진건지도 모를때요
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 오늘의 주요 공격대상은 Markers님인가봅니다^^
<DarkCircle> 그런건 보통 고려를 안하죠
<DarkCircle> 이미 누군가가 다 해결했을법한 이슈가 더 많아요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 진짜인거 같아요. 울둘째가 뭔가 예약시켜 놓은듯합니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 평소 이 시간의 주요 공격대상은 저였는데 말입니다^^ (물론, 나쁘다는건 아닙니다)
<DarkCircle> 가령 GIS를 하는데 LocationManager에 고도정보를 저장하려고 한다
<JSTae76> 헉ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이런건 안되거든요 사실 ... altitude 가 리드온리라서 =3
<DarkCircle> 근데 검색해보면 꼼수 다 나와요
<JSTae76> 오늘은 유독 바쁜데 공격대상이 저가 아니라서 다행^^?
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그렇게 어려운 말만 줄줄이 늘어놓지 마요
<Markers_web> 음 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 간단하게 말해서
<yemharc> 사전 읽지마!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 지도정보를 표시하는데 위도경도는 저장이 되는데
<DarkCircle> 고도를 내맘대로 설정을 하고 싶다
<DarkCircle> 이런 상황
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 알기쉽게 풀이해 줄게요
<JSTae76> clear
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거 굉장히 프랙티컬한 이슈임.
<yemharc> 예를들어서 지금 MFC 공부를 하고 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 앞도 뒤도 모르겠는거야
<yemharc> 그래서 일단 간단한 예제라도 찾아보려고 검색을 해요
<yemharc> MFC sample / MFC tutorial / MFC manual
<yemharc> 그렇게 검색을 해 보니까
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅎㅎ 서버의 귀환!
<yemharc> mfc tutorial이란 검색어에요 쨔잔~ 하고 : http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa270890(v=vs.60).aspx
<yemharc> 무려 MS 공식 사이트가 제일 위에 튀어나왔습니다
<yemharc> 근데 봐도 모르겠네 ;ㅁ; 일단 북마크만 하고 넘어갑시다
<yemharc> 영어로만 검색하니 눈만 돌아가요
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 저도 그렇지만 밀옹도 같이 덩달아서 뭔가 뜬구름을 잡고 있는듯 ... 뭔가 되게 요구사항이 애매모호한거 같은데 말이죠
<Markers_web> 오 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 그래서 검색어를 바꿔보기로 했어요. MFC 예제
<yemharc> 그랬더니 어머나
<yemharc> http://msdn.microsoft.com/ko-kr/library/482ck6x8(v=vs.90).aspx
<yemharc> 아까 그 MS 사이트인데 한글이 나오네요
<yemharc> 음. 근데 이것도 무작정 따라하자니 모르겠어요. 얘도 북마크 하고 넘어가요
<razGon_Xch> samahui, 집이시죠?
<yemharc> MFC 에제로 찾아보니까 여튼 첫 페이지에 한글로 된 블로그가 있어요
<yemharc> http://www.heart4u.co.kr/tblog/212
<samahui> 아직 회사 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_Xch> 허걱..
<yemharc> 보니까 예제도 많고 설명도 친절하네요
<razGon_Xch> 수고하세요..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 일단 여기서 기초를 닦아요
<yemharc> samahui: 수고하십니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 집에 가고 싶습니다.
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 좀 하다보니 MSDN 이란 사이트 용법도 좀 알겠고
<DarkCircle> 아니 왜 회사에 (라고 말하고 싶지만 망할 마감일이 코앞에 (먼산))
<yemharc> 이제 얼추 기본은 된거같아요
<Markers_web> 오호
<yemharc> 아 근데 나도 졸린가 지금 뭔 얘길 하려다 여기까지 온건질 모르겠다 =ㅁ=
<samahui> 연말연시가 가장 바쁜 기간입니다. 일도 일이지만 개인적으로 시간 날때마다 결혼등 경조사에 회식 그리고 친구들 망년회까지...
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 아 그거네요
<samahui> 개인 시간이라는게 없어요
<yemharc> Markers_web: 아예 모르겠을때엔 쉬운 부분에서 파고 들어가요
<Markers_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers_web> yemharc님 감사해요
<yemharc> 예를들면 아까 뮤터블 어레이가 모르겠으면 일단 MFC 어레이 / MFC 배열
<yemharc> 같은걸로 시작하면 도달하겠죠
<razGon_Xch> samahui, 고생이 많으시겠군요.
<razGon_Xch> 저도 애들이 들러 붙어서 힘듭니다.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 근데 오브젝티브C의 뮤터블 어레이는 다른거 찾아보느니 그냥 대충 컨셉만 물어보고 답하는게 더 빠르지 않을까요?
<samahui> 열심히 일하고 많이 벌어서 ... 소고기 사묵겠죠
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 이건 그냥 예시로 잡은거에요
<yemharc> 그냥 떠올라서 ㅇㅅㅇ..
<DarkCircle> 마커스님 취향이랄까 ..
<Markers_web> yemharc님 대학교 안 가셧다고 하셧죠?
<yemharc> 그리고 뮤터블 어레이는 CPP에 있는거니......
<yemharc> Markers_web: 네
<yemharc> 수능만 보고 지원도 안 했는데요 (..)
<Markers_web> 혹시 고등학교는 그냥 인문계 -_-?
<razGon_Xch> samahui, 슬픈 현실이군요...
<DarkCircle> 그 취향이 어떤지 잘 모르겠어서
<DarkCircle> 딱히 뭐라 핵심을 잡아주기도 난해하고
<DarkCircle> ..
<yemharc> 음.........
<yemharc> 인문계는 아니고 실업계인데 좀 컴퓨터쪽에 치우친?
<DarkCircle> 정보고쯤 되겠군요 크크
<Markers_web> 아하..
<razGon_Xch> 이런 인제 안잡아가고 뭐하는 건지..
<yemharc> 인데 그걸 특성화고라고 하는데, 제가 특성화고 2세대인가 그래서 그때 특성화고는 사실 상고인데 시설은 좋은 레벨
<Markers_web> 그렇군요..
<yemharc> 3년 내내 학교 과정이 C언어 책 하나를 못 나갔죠
<Markers_web> 인문계를 가면 안되는거엿어 =_=
<DarkCircle> 제가 중학교때 경영정보고를 대회 목적으로 방문한적이 있었는데
<razGon_Xch> 누가 되든 잡아가야함..
<DarkCircle> 실습실 시설이 서버실급.
<yemharc> 아마 안산 디미고였던가
<yemharc> 거기부터가 제대로 특성화고였던걸로 기억해요
<DarkCircle> 그 이전에 제대로 특성화고는 많이 있었죠
<yemharc> Markers_web: 그래요? 전 되려 인문계 -> 대학 가라고 추천하는데
<Markers_web> 역시 정보고를 갓어야 되는거엿는데.
<DarkCircle> 흠... 별로 언론에 안떠서 그렇지 .
<yemharc> DarkCircle: IT계열로요?
<DarkCircle> 네 수원에 매향여상이라고 있는데
<Markers_web> 지금 제 친구들(?) 돌아보면 보통
<DarkCircle> 여기 의외로 커리큘럼 탄탄해요
<yemharc> 여상이잖아요 (..........)
<yemharc> 나보고 어쩌라고요 -ㅅ-...
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 이쁘냐가 문제죠.
<DarkCircle> 여상이랑 경영정보랑 같이 있어요
<yemharc> 아니 그니까
<yemharc> 거기가 좋은 학교면 뭐해요
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 사실 이쁘냐가 중요  (ㅇㅇ?)
<samahui> 이쁜게 중요하죠...
<yemharc> 이쁜건 중요하죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 중요한데 여튼 난 못들어가잖아요
<DarkCircle> 자자 어서 교문앞에서 멍하니 구경을 ...
<razGon_Xch> 역시 상남자들.ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 남자만 그런게 아니에요
<Markers_web> 대학교 초기때는 그냥 그럴지는 몰라도 고등학교 특성화고를 다닌 애들이 좀 더 잘 하더라구요. 과 공부를.. 물론 인문계에 비해서 다른건 못할지는 몰라도 과에 대한 공부는 정말 잘하는거 같아서 부러운...
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제가 여고애들을 좀 많이 보아온 경험으로서는 ...
<yemharc> Markers_web: 어릴떄부터 프로그래밍만 공부한 사람이랑
<DarkCircle> 여중여고여대 테크를 탄 여자애들은 여자같지가 않 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle>  ...
<yemharc> 어릴떄부터 수학만 공부해서 대학도 수학전공한 사람이랑
<yemharc> 둘이 대학 졸업하고 1년간 프로그래밍 공부 더 하면 수학과가 이깁니다
<DarkCircle> 남중남고(남자만있는)공대는 그냥 우중충할뿐이지만
<yemharc> 물리학과 나온 사람은 그 둘을 발라먹습니다
<Markers_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers_web> 확실히 수학과 나온 사람들이 대체로 잘하는 편이긴 하더라구요;
<yemharc> 아마 다른 사람들도 말했을거 같긴 한데
<Markers_web> 지금 같이 수업듣는 수학과 친구 한명 있는데 이론적인걸 이해하더니 금방하더라는....ㅣ
<yemharc> 프로그래머는 그림을 잘 그려야돼요
<DarkCircle> 물리학과에서도 가끔 수학적인 이슈에서 막히는거 꽤 되는지라 (...)
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 아니 물리학은 안 막히는게 이상한거죠;;
<DarkCircle> 대학원 가면 꽤 막혀요
<yemharc> 물리랑 화학은 숫자랑 기호만 떠도는 동네인데.......
<DarkCircle> 학부레벨에서야 사실 뭐 딱히 막히고 안막히고 자시고 그냥 짜면 되지만)
<Markers_web> 대학원을 가기로 햇는데 앞이 막막해서 걱정..
<yemharc> Markers_web: 부딪히면 다 해요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Markers_web> 시작도 하기전에 교수님들께 찍히게 생겻어요 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 심지어 돌이 날아오는 상황에 그냥 주먹으로 쳐버리기도 합니다. -.-
<DarkCircle> 대학원은 그런 동네임 .
<yemharc> ㄲ
<DarkCircle> 깡다구 ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 저야 가본적이 없으니 뭐라 할 말은 없네요
<razGon_Xch> Markers_web, 무슨과 대학원이죠?
<Markers_web> 제가 느끼는 yemharc님이 딱 머랄까 저희 연구실 박사님 혹은 교수님 느낌임 =ㅅ=;
<Markers_web> 컴퓨터공학과 인데 컴퓨터를 모르죠 -_- 하다못해 c도 모르는거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 컴퓨터를 모르니까 컴퓨터공학과에 있죠 :P
<Markers_web> 배운거 같은데 다시 보면 전혀 다름;;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 의사인데 인턴때는 잘 몰랐어요.
<razGon_Xch> 이게 컴을 한번 살려봐야 압니다.
<razGon_Xch> 사람 살려 봐야지 알죠. 의학도요.
<yemharc> 말로만 들어서 알면 얼마나 좋겠어요
<yemharc> 괜히 "나만 안돼"가 아닌거죠 뭐
<DarkCircle> 사실 좀 알면 학교 바닥에 처박혀있는게 아니라 이미 산업전선에서 특허내고 별짓하면서 돈으로 막 발라버리는데 ..
<razGon_Xch> 제가 패혈증 나온 환자 살린적있는데 진짜 3일동안 잠 8시간도 못잤어요.
<Markers_web> 요새는 자바 조교 하면서 느끼는게 아 애들 가르치는게 의외로 재미있을수도 있겠다 이런생각햇어요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<DarkCircle> 학교에 있다는거 자체가 자신을 낮추는 길이고 그렇게 해서 자신을 더 키울 수 있는 일종의 "기회" 인거죠
<yemharc> 기술분야 강사는 힘들어요
<razGon_Xch> 그러면서 연예-결혼테크 타시는 분 많더군요.
<sungyo> 아우, 추워.
<yemharc> 보통 문제가 해결되면 "해결됐구나" 하고 넘어가고
<yemharc> 누가 그걸 물어보면 "이렇게 하면 해결돼" 하죠
<yemharc> 근데 강사는 "그게 다른 방법으로는 왜 해결이 안됐는지"도 알고 설명할 수 있어야 돼요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 살리고 나니 뭔가 보람이 있더군요. 결국은 책대로 되었죠. 약간의 변종이 있었지만, 뭐 다 준비된 시나리오로 갔습니다.
<sungyo> 화장실 한번 갔다 오려니 얼겠어요.
<sungyo> 난로좀 펴야징.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 의학은 변수가 없는게 차라리 속편하죠?......
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 넘 많아요. ... 그환자 그것땜시 그날 요단강 건너실
<razGon_Xch> 뻔..
<DarkCircle> 의학에 상수가 있더라면 ... 그거슨 사람이 아니라 로봇을 살리는 학문일지도 (먼산)
<Markers_web> 의학은 사람마다 다 달라서 엄청 힘들거 같은데..
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> (로봇을 왜?!)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 사람을 살리고 나니 그분이 저보고 "사탄아 물러가라!!"하심.
<yemharc> 하긴... 의학적으로 나누는 혈액형 종류만 해도........
<DarkCircle> 인간은 밥먹는 로봇이죠 (응?)
<Markers_web> 사탄아 물러가라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 그분 여의도 순복음교회 전도사님이셨음.
 * DarkCircle 밥먹자
<yemharc> 으어.......한시네
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 퇴근을 포기하세요 =3
<razGon_Xch> 자야겠네요.
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 들어가세요 :)
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 저도 갈거라구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, ㅎㅎㅎ 자~ 회사에 잠잘곳이 있지요?
<razGon_Xch> 아직요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 올간만에 잼있네요.ㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 잘곳은 딱히 없고 집이 가까워요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이런..
<yemharc> 걸어서 한 15~20분 사이
<razGon_Xch> 저는 병원에서 자곤 했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 그렇다면 집에서 자나 거기서 자나 똑같을거 같은데 웬지
<yemharc> 그게 편하게 자는거랑 아닌거랑 틀려요
<yemharc> 거기다 겨울이라.......
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers_web> 그나저나 걱정이네요 여기 계신 박사님이 이번에 졸업하시는데 저 들어온다니깐 학교도 사줄 분위기로 머 필요하니 막 이러는데 부담 100배
<DarkCircle> 묘하군요
<yemharc> 여름이면 바닥만 평평하면 되는데
<razGon_Xch> 저는 병원이 더 좋았어요. 병원이 냉난방이 확실하거든요.ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 딱 그 분위긴데
<DarkCircle> 이등병이 자대 딱 배치 받았을때
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: 거긴 침대가 있잖아요? ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전역 내일인 말년병장이 막 엉겨붙는 ..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그래도 빈 입원실은 안됩니다.
<sungyo> 티비에서 기동전사건담 2기 하네요.
<DarkCircle> 막 이등병한테 찰싹 붙어다가 내가 마징가제트 사줄께 응?
<DarkCircle> ..
<samahui> 오늘 끝내고 내일 좀 쉴라고 했는데 안되겠네요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저도 너무 졸리고 피곤하고 춥네요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 주무세요.
<yemharc> 아우..... 간만에 실없는 소리만 잔뜩 했네
<samahui> 중앙난방이 사람없다고 약하게 틀어주는거 같아요
<yemharc> 저도 이만 가볼게요
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 싸늘해요
<DarkCircle> 말에 실이 없죠 원래 크크
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers_web> 피곤할땐 주무시는게 ㄸ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 이번 세미나 와요?
<DarkCircle> 가야죠 올해 마지막인데
<razGon_Xch> 아웅. 나도 세미나 가고싶다!
<razGon_Xch> ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 모두들 즐겁고 포근한밤 행복한 꿈 꾸세요 ^^
<samahui> 다음에 뵈요
<Markers_web> 전 이번 세미나 못 갈듯하네요 시험이라 -_-
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<razGon_Xch> 주무세요.
<yemharc> Markers_web: 무리해서 안와도 돼요
<yemharc> 거기서 오는것도 일인데
<DarkCircle> 본게임은 1차부터죠
<DarkCircle>  =3
<yemharc> 저도 가까우면서 가끔 귀찮다고 안가고 그래요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 세미나때 연말인데 한잔 해야죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 크크
<yemharc> 그럼 가보겠습니다
<DarkCircle> 이번에 오바는 좀 힘들거 같고 -.-
<DarkCircle> 네 쉬세요 :D
<yemharc> 적당히 마셔요 적당히
<yemharc> 그럼 이만~~~
<DarkCircle> razGon_Xch, 이번에 환자 좀 많이 오지 않던가요 ?
<razGon_Xch> 혹,,
<DarkCircle> 폐렴환자도 간혹 보이던데
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle, 아니요. 별루요. 경기가 않좋아져서요.
<razGon_Xch> 실제로 오시는 분은 얼마 안되세요.
<DarkCircle> 헐 -_-
<razGon_Xch> 예전은 병이 크기전에 오셨는데. 최근들어서는 병이 커질때까지 키워서 오시더군요.
<DarkCircle> 돈이 뭔가 뺑글뺑글 돌아가는 맛이 있어야 하는데
<DarkCircle> .. 흠
<DarkCircle> 병 커지고 나면 -_- 개인 경험상
<razGon_Xch> 실제로 의원급은 최대30%환자가 줄었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 병원 다닐 기간이 더 늘어나더라구요
<Markers_web> '';
<razGon_Xch> 의원에 안가시고 병원에 가시죠. 그러면.
<DarkCircle> 약 먹다가 막 설사하고 토할정도 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 제가 감기를 달고 살다가 한번 약에 당해봤는데
<razGon_Xch> 작은 병때 의원에 안가고 버티다가 커져서 응급실가죠.
<DarkCircle> 요새는 이비인후과에서 주는 약을 안먹습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 항생제가 너무 세서 먹자마자 화장실을 가야돼요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 항생제때문에 그럴거에요.
<razGon_Xch> 그럴땐 말해주면 다른약제로 변경할겁니다.
<DarkCircle>  항생제 부작용에 뭐라더라
<DarkCircle> 막 설사 이런거 있던데
<DarkCircle> 그래서 거기 소화제를 넣어주는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 동반작용을 하게 되면 부붓이 나옵 ..
<razGon_Xch> 베타-락타메이스 계열의 약제인 페니실린과 세팔로 스포린 계열의 약을 드시면 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 저도 그것때문에 다른 종류의 약부터 줍니다.
<razGon_Xch> 오히려 그게 더 잘듣는다고 하더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 너무 독해도 사실 잘 안나아요
<razGon_Xch> 왜? 다른 곳에서 다 그거 주었으니 일단 안되서 주는 거죠.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 독하다기 보다는 고유의 부작용성질입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그것을 받아들이는 민감도가 DarkCircle 님이 강하시구요.
<razGon_Xch> 이럴때는 약제를 다른것으로 바꾸시는게 좋습니다.
<DarkCircle> 제가 위장도 그렇고
<DarkCircle> 호흡기관도 되게 민감해요
<razGon_Xch> 의사에게 부작용을 강력하게 말씀해주세요.
<razGon_Xch> 그래야 항생제도 다른종류로 내죠.
<DarkCircle> 그러게요 그래야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 근데 흠 이 동네 이비인후과를 4군데를 다녀봤는데
<DarkCircle> 3군데는 약처방이 똑같 -_-;
<razGon_Xch> 그게 문제에요.
<DarkCircle> 이 약 어디서 받았던거더라 하면 거기서 거기 .
<razGon_Xch> 왜냐면 교과서 대로 가니깐 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그부분에 맹점이 있는겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 게다가 하도 그렇게 약을 받으니까 아얘 약이름이 절로 떠오를정도 ㄱ-
<razGon_Xch> 실은 저의 경우에는 이부분은 패러다임을 바꿔야 한다고 생각하거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 원래는 아모크라 이런거 드실거에요.
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 약제를 록시스로마이신 이나 클라리 스로마이신같은 것으로 바꾸면 부작용이 줄어듭니다.
<razGon_Xch> 단, 이게 예전에 배울때는 정균제라고 해서 앞에 말한 페니실린이나 세팔로 스포린같은 살균제보다 약하다고 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> http://www.unimed.co.kr/new_uni/product_info.asp?codeSort=143&codeSortName=%C0%FC%B9%AE%C0%C7%BE%E0%C7%B0&codeName=%C7%D7%BB%FD%C1%A6
<DarkCircle> 이놈을 한 세번인가 처방을 받았는데요
<DarkCircle> 아모크라 이런거네요
<DarkCircle> 허허
<DarkCircle> -ㅠ-
<razGon_Xch> 근데 제 생각에는요. 정균제라서 안쓰는게 아니라 이것부터 생각해야 된다고 생각합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 특히 대도시의 의사들은요. 왜냐면 다들 저기부터 시작하거든요. 오멘정. 아니면 비슷한 약제.
<razGon_Xch> 누군가 먹였을거 같으니 안먹였음직한 거부터 먹입니다.
<DarkCircle> 헐 -_-; 그게 교과서에 있는 내용인거군요
<razGon_Xch> 그러니깐 정말 잘듣더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 원래 아모크라는 정말 좋은 약입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 설사와 알러지라는 치명적인 부작용을 빼면요.
<razGon_Xch> 약도 강한거네요.
<DarkCircle> 네 겁나 강한거예요 그래서 약사님이 이거 먹으면 훅가니까 밥 많이 먹고 그냥 자라고 (...)
<DarkCircle> 자라고 하는데 잘 수가 있어야지 (먼산) 자기 전에 응가부터
<razGon_Xch> 그건 다른 약때문에 그런거구요.
<razGon_Xch> 이약으로 보았을때는요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 문제는 다들 메뉴얼라이즈된 진료를 하니 생각이 없어져요.
<razGon_Xch> 보건도 의사의 입지가 좁아지는게 그런거라고 생각됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 하긴 3분내로 환자 1명 봐야 하는데 하나하나생각할겨를이 있겠어요?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이병원을 가도 저병원을 가도 비슷하더라 그게 거기서 나온 얘기였던걸까요 ㄱ-
<razGon_Xch> 이비인후과가 어느정도 수지타산 맞아야 하는데 그럴려면 100명가량은 봐야 하죠 하루에
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 약제 수정할 필요없이 메뉴얼대로 가는 수 밖에 없어요.
<razGon_Xch> 환자의 입장을 생각?
<razGon_Xch> 그건 시간에 떠밀려서 개나줘버려야 하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 안그러면 병원망합니다.
<DarkCircle> 사실 음 원장실에 가만히 앉아있으면 밖에 얼마나 많은 사람이 와있는지 잘 모르쟎아요
<razGon_Xch> 그러면서 보건복지부는 우리나라의료의 선진화를 이루었다고 자랑하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 대기실 리스트에 뜹니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 요새는 글켔군요
<razGon_Xch> 의료챠트에 떠있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 요새 뭐 보니까 TV에 음성지원도 되던데 그건가요?
<razGon_Xch> 아. 그겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 디링디링 하면서 누구누구님 진료실로 와주세요
<DarkCircle> 라고 ..
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 간단한 감기환자도 5분은 걸린다는 거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 근데 3분이내로 환자봐도 빠듯하다는겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 지금의 사정이 그래요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 어떤 병원 보면 병원 안에 의사가 막 서너명 있던데
<DarkCircle> 그래도 빠듯한 곳은 여전하더라구요
<razGon_Xch> 여러명 있는데는 규모를 늘려서 하는 것이기때문에 똑같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 뭐랄까 상황의 갭이란게
<DarkCircle> 환자가 없을땐 진짜 심심심심 이런데
<razGon_Xch> 지금 이대로 가면 의료는 파업합니다.
<DarkCircle> 환자가 한번 몰려오기 시작하면 (ㄷㄷㄷㄷ)
<razGon_Xch> 실제로 의료의 골든타임이 9시간중 6시간이라고 보면 3분진료하니 20명*6=120명은 봐야 하는 시스템입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그정도 보면 월급쟁이 의사들만큼법니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아니 조금 더벌겠구나.
<DarkCircle> 의료 수가도 이상하게 책정이 되어 있어서 ㄱ-
<razGon_Xch> 근데 미국의사들에게 이런말 하면  are U crazy?
<razGon_Xch> 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 흠 병원 여러번 다녀보면서 느끼는거지만 황당한 상황이 꽤 ..
<razGon_Xch> 30명도 벅찬데 4배라면. 환자제대로 보겠냐고....
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그런 미친짓 안하면 병원 망합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래도 식코 같은 상황은 아니죠. 참 생각코 보면 대한민국은 환자에게 너무나 관대한거 같 ..
<razGon_Xch> 식코처럼 가기 일보직전입니다.
<DarkCircle> 진료비가 겁나게 비싸버리면 차라리 환자라도 줄일 수 있는데
<razGon_Xch> 딱 망하게 하는 요건 3가지.
<DarkCircle> 비용으로 환자를 줄인다는 컨셉은 웃긴거쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 근데 그걸 하는게 보건복지가족부 진료비 수가책정 -_-;
<razGon_Xch> 근데 복지부는 의료수가 안올립니다.
<razGon_Xch> 10년동안 평균수가 890원올랐습니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 엄한 곳에서 수가가 엄청 오르고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 비싼건 더 비싸게 하고 싼건 그냥 거의 방치
<razGon_Xch> 거아세요? 비싼건 잘안하는 겁니다. 그리고 의사들도 살아남아야 해서 보험이 안되는 일명 비급여 품목을 늘려 놓은 겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 삼성이 그핵으로 되어 잇습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 의료 민영화 진행의 선두가 삼성입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그걸 막아야 된다는거였군요 -_-;
<razGon_Xch> 송도에 외국인 영리병원에 투자가 일본다이와증권과 삼성증권. 그리고 KT&G입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 삼성이 제약사도 만든다고 하더라구요.
<DarkCircle> KT&G는 납득이 가는데
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 아주 삼성생명.
<DarkCircle> 증권회사는 왜 껴들어갔지 -_-
<razGon_Xch> 영리병원이니깐요.
<razGon_Xch> 상장까지 노리는거죠.
<DarkCircle> KT&G야 병주고 약준셈 친다지만
<DarkCircle> 다이와는 의료계열사가 있는 회사인가요?
<razGon_Xch> Kt&G는 제약사가 하나 물려있는게 잇습니다. 영진 약품이라고요
<razGon_Xch> 증권회사입니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 영진약품 알죠
<razGon_Xch> 증권회사 이무니다.
<DarkCircle> 묘하네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 대주주가 케이티앤지.
<DarkCircle> 의료계 전문 증권회사인가 ㄱ-
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 그냥 투자한겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요
<razGon_Xch> 우리나라 법제상으로 그렇게 투자 못하게 되어 있거든요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 케이티엔지가 담배 팔아서 대국민살인을 하는 만큼 의료산업에 투자를 해줘야 덜 욕을 먹는 ..
<razGon_Xch> 비영리기업이므로.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그런이유 전혀 없으므니다.
<DarkCircle> 헐헐
<razGon_Xch> 케이티앤지의 지분의 대부분은 외국계회사
<razGon_Xch> 결국은 돈벌어야 되는
<razGon_Xch> 삼성이 아직 정복못한 곳이 있죠. 그것은 의료계
<razGon_Xch> 교육계는 성균관대가 있고.
<razGon_Xch> 진짜 삼성공화국이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 일례로 한가지 연계상품하나한다면 예시로요.
<DarkCircle> 성균관대는 오래전에 삼성이 재단을 먹으면서 시작한거쟎아요?
<DarkCircle> 제가 기억하기론 그게 한 90년대 중후반쯤이었나
<DarkCircle> 대충 그쯤으로 기억 ..
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요? 이번에 새로운 상품을 소개합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 삼성생명 OOO보험!
<razGon_Xch> 여기 가입하시면 검진을 송도에 유명한 병원인 빅타이거 병원에서 해줍니다!
<razGon_Xch> 영리병원이라서 일반보험이 안되는 곳을 보장!
<DarkCircle> 허허 금방 실현 가능한 시나리오네요
<razGon_Xch> 그러면서 그병원은 삼성파마와 영진약품이 납품하겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그런 병원은 말이죠 ...
<DarkCircle> 완전히 외국인 전용으로만해서 외화벌이수단으로 못박아놓는게 필요할 것 같아요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 진료비 겁나 비싸게 하고
<razGon_Xch> 이미 다 정리되었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 외국인들 한국에서 뭐 하면서 세금 내는거 아니쟎아요?
<razGon_Xch> 외국인 병원에 진료진이 10%만 외국인이면 되고요.
<razGon_Xch> 내국인도 외국처럼 취급해서 보험 적용이 안됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 이게 하나의 장벽이 된다고 믿는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그렇게 한다고 해서 장벽이 될까요 -_-
<razGon_Xch> 외화벌이수단요?!! 투자자가 다이와증권이라니깐요!
<JSTae76> 전 이만 자보겠습니다
<DarkCircle> 아얘 국적 검사를 해서 한국인이면 내쫒아버려야 ..
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 잘자요.
<JSTae76> 안녕히주무세요 :)
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 넵ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle, 그렇게 해놓으면 삼성이 아니죠.
<JSTae76> DarkCircle님도 안녕히주무세요^^
<DarkCircle> 근데 삼성증권에서 투자를 해버렸으니
<razGon_Xch> 이미 법적인 부분은 더 무섭게 갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 아마 삼성임직원 할인 이딴거 쌔려박을듯
<DarkCircle> 은연중에 몰래?
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 되면 삼성임직원들끼리 몰래몰래 진료를 받으러가겠죠
<razGon_Xch> 삼성제약사가 의료법을 바꿔서 의사나 약사가 아니고 병원과 약국을 짓게 만들려고 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 뭘 몰래요? 그냥 받을수 있게 법안이 통과되었습니다!
<DarkCircle> 헐 -_-
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 소위경제자유구역이라는 곳에 그런병원 다 지을수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 구역 안에만인거죠?
<razGon_Xch> 대구경북에 그런데가 2-3되고 경남 부산에도 4-5곳됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 군산, 익산인가? 거기도 그런거 잇죠.
<DarkCircle> 부산은 납득이 가는데 대구엔 왜 ㄱ-
<razGon_Xch> 결국은 주요도시 옆동네는 다 생길수 있다는 거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 잇다는 거죠.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 대구가 무슨 의료도시 어쩌구 그 드립을 친거구나 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 뭔소린가 했네요
<razGon_Xch> 요즘은 다 의료도시 다 관광도시 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 대구를 무슨 의료 클러스터로 만든다느니 뭐라느니 ..
<razGon_Xch> 지랄.
<razGon_Xch> 다 돈벌려구.
<DarkCircle> 압구정동의 성형의료지구를 방문해봐야 =3
<razGon_Xch> 나중에 될거 하나더.
<razGon_Xch> 성형외과도 다 바뀔겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 빌딩에 성형외과 한 큰거 다섯개 박는 동네가 압구정동
<razGon_Xch> 아니죠.
<razGon_Xch> 이제는 하나의 건물이 장악되죠.
<DarkCircle> 빌딩에 성형외과밖에 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 갤럭시 성형외과 하나로
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 위에 말했잖아요.
<razGon_Xch> 이게 성형외과나 피부과가 비싼이유가 중간업자가 엄청 챙겨먹는 구조거든요
<razGon_Xch> 좀심하게 말하면 천만원짜리 기계가 1억으로 둔갑되는 시장입니ㅏㄷ.
<DarkCircle> 의료 시술 재료 이런거 팔아먹는 중간업자들 말씀이시죠?
<razGon_Xch> 예
<DarkCircle> 보형물이라거나 약제라든가
<razGon_Xch> 삼성에서 근데 이것을 천만원 원가에 구입. 비치해서 초저가에 서비스하는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 엊그젠가도 슬쩍 본 로그중에 하나가
<DarkCircle> 그 화장품 얘기였는데
<DarkCircle> 원래 화장품은 약국에서 파는거쟎아요?
<razGon_Xch> 이미 끝나는 거죠. 그러면 버텨낼 재간이 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 우리나라나 화장품을 화장품 가게에서 팔지만.
<razGon_Xch> 졸지에 영세상인됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 의료용 화장품이 사실은 몇만원 이런데 약국가면 10만원에 파는데도 있다 ...
<razGon_Xch> 병원에서도 팝니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 약국은 조금 심하게 말하면 사기치는 거죠.
<DarkCircle> 네 병원에서도 팔더군요 여드름때문에 한동안 고생할때 그 여드름용 화장품을 사서 발라봤는데 흠 ...
<razGon_Xch> 옛날 한의원이 십전대보탕 10만원에 파는거처럼요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 십전대보탕ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 당시 감기약이 천얼마 할때
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 저 고3때 한의대 들어간다는 친구가 많았어요.
<DarkCircle> 한달치 사는데 대충 한 40만원 했나 ..
<razGon_Xch> 돈많이 벌거라구.
<razGon_Xch> 툭하면 100만원
<razGon_Xch> 비아그라 나와서 한의원이 타격많이 받앗죠.
<razGon_Xch> 덕분에 물개들이 살아남았다는...
<razGon_Xch> 자손번식이 안되는 사태는 막아야죠.
<DarkCircle> 물개에서 추출하는 오일이라든가 이런거에 정력에 도움되는게 있나보죠?
<DarkCircle> 근데 근거가 확실한지는 알 수가 없 ..
<razGon_Xch> 해구신!
<razGon_Xch> 이거 아시죠?
<razGon_Xch> 바다 해 개 구.
<DarkCircle> 네
<razGon_Xch> 신은 고환을 말합니다.
<DarkCircle> 흠 그걸 먹는다고 정력이 세지나 ㄱ- ..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle>  뭔가 묘하군요
<razGon_Xch> 양기를 받는다고 말하면 지금의 60-70대 분들은 산다니깐요?
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 사실 고령화 시대 접어들면서 60대는 제 2의 청춘이 됐쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 70대까진가 그런거 같은데 60 70 대는 노인정에서 노인대접 안해준다고 (...)
<razGon_Xch> 근데 가격의 장벽으로 요즘은 비아그라쓰십니다.
<DarkCircle> 이게 흠 가끔 놀랄법한 일이기도 한데 정정하신분들 일부 보면 연세가 80 중반 90까지 ..
<razGon_Xch> 옛날은 해구신 사시는데 쓰시는데. 경기가 않좋아집니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그러니 비아그라로 전향.
<DarkCircle> 비아그라가 IMF 무렵엔가 나왔지 않던가요?
<DarkCircle> 좀 된거 같은데
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 특허가 작년에 풀렸죠.
<razGon_Xch> 10년정도 지나야 하거든요.
<DarkCircle> 회사에서 풀은거죠?
<razGon_Xch> 아! 제작년이군요.
<DarkCircle> 보통 10년에서 15년정도 되는거 같은데
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 그게 법상있어요.
<razGon_Xch> 한 10년으로 알고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 특허가 맥시멈 15년쯤 가요
<DarkCircle> 국가마다 다르던가 .. 흠
<DarkCircle> 20년이라고 들은거 같기도 하고 .. 근데 20년은 뭐지 ㄱ-
<razGon_Xch> 모르겟습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 특허가 풀려서 작년부터 대박으로 풀렸습니다.
<DarkCircle> 특허 존속 최대기간은 20년이고 실용신안이 15년이라는군요
<DarkCircle> 아마 그냥 회사에서 그동안 재미를 꽤 봤으니 풀어버린듯
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 알당 만오천원이던게 지금은 같은성분의 카피약이 삼천원입니다.
<DarkCircle> 화이자는 참 머리가 잘굴러가는 ..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이제 화이자는 박리다매로 우주를 정복 ...
<razGon_Xch> 아웅.. 졸립네요.
<DarkCircle> 우주인에게 비아그라를 먹인다?
<DarkCircle>  (ㅇㅇ?)
<razGon_Xch> 즐거운 이야기지만..ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 환자를 보셔야겠기에 흠 쉬실 시간도 필요할것 같네요
<razGon_Xch> 자야겠네요. 내일 일곱시전에 일어나야해서요
<DarkCircle> 계속 추워지고 있어요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 거기도 꽤 춥지 않나요?
<razGon_Xch> 내일 아니 있다가 보실께요.
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<DarkCircle> 올해 한파가 꽤 센거 같은데
<razGon_Xch> 많이 추워요.
<DarkCircle> 흠 네 그러면 일단 주무세요
<razGon_Xch> ^^ 굳나잇요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이따가도 시간이 있고 기회가 있을테니 크크
<razGon_web> 리하이요.ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 활기차고 건강한 하루 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 주말에 셨어야 되는데... 주말에 일있어서 못셨더니 어제 밤샘도 못하겠더군요. 집에서 푹 자고 왔습니다...만
<samahui> 아직도 피곤하네요.
<razGon_web> 후.. 어제 야근 달리시더니만.
<razGon_web> 다들 집이 가까우신듯해요.
<razGon_web> 서울은 집과 직장이 멀거나 어찌거나 시간이 많이 걸리더라구요..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 자가운전만 피하면 시간 팍 줄일 수 있습니다.
<samahui> 전 버스+전철신공으로 금방 출근합니다
<samahui> 다만... 전철에서 치이는 위치인지라 힘드네요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 근거리 신공으로 20분만에. 느긋하게.ㅎ
<samahui> 역시 근거리 신공이 최고군요
<razGon_web> 특히지하철신공
<samahui> 전 원래 근거리 신공이였는데... 여친님이 근처로 이사하래서 ... ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 전 역삼동이 회사인데 걸어서 5분거리에 살았었습니다
<samahui> 그러다 여친님 유혹신공에 걸려 건대로 ...
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 근데 확실히 신기한게 가까이 살때는 일찍 출근하지 않았었는데 요즘은 새벽같이 출근하게 되더군요
<razGon_web> 이건 에러입니다!
<razGon_web> 남친을 욕심으로 가득채우는 거죠.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 다른건 욕심내는게 없어서
<razGon_web> 설마...
<samahui> 그나마 다행입니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 이제 서서히 장악할겁니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 그랬어요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 맛없이 해주는 음식 먹어야 합니다.
<samahui> 내년이면 결혼할거 같은데
<samahui> 걱정은 걱정입니다.
<razGon_web> 그것도 맛있는 액션으로.ㅎ
<samahui> 아!
<razGon_web> 하지만, 맛없는 것은 맛없다고 해야 합니다.
<samahui> 공감합니다.
<samahui> 하지만... 전 약속했습니다
<samahui> 밥은 제가 하기로
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 청소 빨래 다 너 줄테니 밥은 내가 하자! 라고 합의 봤습니다
<samahui> 혼자살이 경력 15년차인 제가 훨~ 요리를 잘합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 그러면 그다음까지 신경쓰셔야 합니다.
<razGon_web> 음식까지만이다. 육아는 니가 전적으로 담당해라.
<samahui> 그래서 전 밥만 제가 하기로 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 괜히 임신 연장선으로 나에게 수작걸지 마라..
<samahui> 선 딱하니 그어 놨습니다.
<razGon_web> 결국은 뒤에 아이매시고 요리하시는 모습이 눈에 선합니다.
<samahui> 애는 낳아서 잘 너가 기러주길 바란다... 라고 암시 중입니다.
<razGon_web> 청소는 로봇이 하고 빨래는 세탁기가 하는 현실이...
<razGon_web> 안되요. 그때 쓰이는 명분이 있죠.
<samahui> 일하는 처자인데 아이는 스스로 육아하자고 암시 중 입니다
<razGon_web> 애들이 아빠의 사랑을 많이 받아야 바르게 큰다고 이야기하죠.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 이미 당했습니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이미 애들은 집에 들어가면 저에게 엉겨붙습니다.
<samahui> 그건 다행인게... 어머님 아버님이 계십니다 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 가정, 그것은 또다른 출근....
<Seony> 육아 하니까 오늘 봤던 가우스 전자가 생각나네요. 한 번 보세요. http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=401&weekday=tue
<samahui> 종가집 장손의 부모님이
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 확실히 부모님 손이 그립긴 했지만... 어릴때 남부럽지 않게 잘 컸던 제 경우를 생각하면... 부모님께 죄송하지만 아이들의 재롱이라는 즐거움을 드려야죠
<razGon_web> 종가집 장손이세요?
<samahui> 네 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 대전으로 보내세요!
<samahui> 그럴겁니다
<razGon_web> 한화이글스 유니폼을 입히고!
<samahui> 학교 다닐 나이때 데려올 계획입니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_web> 안되면 최소한 다저스 유니폼을 입히세요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 동생녀석이 사회인 리그를 하고 있어서 유니폼 많습니다.
<samahui> 야구 광팬이거든요
<samahui> 하나 입혀서 보내버려야죠
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 집도 사놓은거 있고
<samahui> 차도 있고
<samahui> 월급도 잘받고
<samahui> 인물도 나름! 좋고 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_web> 이주일~~!
<samahui> 이정도면 완벽한데.. 왜 아직 혼자인가? 라고 말했더니
<samahui> 여친왈! 성격이... 흠... 성격이...
<samahui> 라더군요 ㅡㅡ ;;
<samahui> 성격 좋키만 하구만 에이~
<samahui> 여친님이 나 만나줘서 자신이 성격이 좋은거라는데... 왠지모르게 반박이 안되는게 ... 흠...
<samahui> 절이라도 들어가서 수양 좀 쌓아야 겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 성격은 원래 효자라서 그럴거에요
<samahui> 아! 여자들은 그런거 싫어하더군요
<samahui> 집 챙기는거
<samahui> 부모님 먼거 챙기는거
<samahui> 아들로써 당연한건데 ... 가끔 그런거 때문에 기분 나빠하던 친구들이 있었어요
<samahui> 지금 여친님은 그런건 없어서 마음에 듭니다만...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-11
<razGon_web> 우리나라 여성들의 의식을 바꿔야 합니ㅏㄷ.
<samahui> 낳아주시고 길러 주셨는데 당연히 먼저 챙겨드리고 여치느님 챙기는게 맞는데 그런거 없이 자신 먼저 챙겨주기를 바라는 여치느님들이 많더군요
<razGon_web> 인식의 차이입니다.
<samahui> 지금 여치느님 가장 좋은점이 기본적인 마인드가 반듯한게 좋습니다
<razGon_web> 아니요.
<razGon_web> 이건 기본시스템의 차이입니다.
<samahui> 잠시 대화 주제를 변경해서... 혹시 핸드폰으로 하는 게임 있으세요???
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 남자는 결혼은 다른 사람을 데리고 와서 자신의 가족의 일가로 맞춘다고 생각하는데, 여자는 남자를 만나서 결혼을 해서 새로운 가정을 만드는 거구요
<razGon_web> 여기서 다르게 시작합니다.
<razGon_web> 저는 없습니다.
<samahui> 그렇더군요
<razGon_web> 원래는 팔라독했는데. 지금은 안합니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 팔라독을 해본적이 없네요. 까려는 있습니다만... ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 다름이 아니라 이번에 개인적으로
<samahui> 게임하나 개발해 보려는데
<samahui> 장르를 뭐로 할지... 컨셉은 어떻게 잡을지... 기본이 안잡혀서요
<samahui> PC로는 해봤는데... 핸드폰으로 뭔가 해보려니까 좀 그렇네요. 확 회사를 옮겨서 게임개발업체 한번 다녀볼가 싶기도하고 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 경험 좀 더 해봐야 하는데... 너무 한쪽으로 치우쳐 가는거 같아서 실력향상 좀 시켜주려고 도전하려했더니
<samahui> 막막하네요
<razGon_web> 아. 그러면 턴방식은 어때요?
<samahui> 방식은 실시간으로 하려고 합니다.
<razGon_web> 다들 실시간 타격하는데. 턴방식의 게임성을 높이면 괜찮을거 같은데요
<samahui> 전략시뮬을 할지 RPG를 할지...
<samahui> 아직 윤곽도 못잡아서요 ㅎㅎ;;;
<samahui> 턴방식보다는 실시간으로 돌리고 싶은게... 그게더 기술적으로 배울게 많을거 같아서요
<razGon_web> 실시간 RPG는 저는 별루라고 생각합니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 턴방식의 핵심은 게임성이더라구요.
<razGon_web> 한가지 목표로 향한 게임성.
<samahui> 전체 맵상에서 턴제 전략 삼국지 식으로 운영하다가
<samahui> 전투시 실시간 액션RPG방식으로?
<samahui> 해볼까요?
<samahui> 복합적으로다가
<razGon_web> 근데 실시간은 기술적으로 배울게 많지만 그런 게임성이 문제가 되죠.
<razGon_web> 아. 그거 괜찮겠네요.
<razGon_web> 비슷한게 예전 MSX시절에 아칸베드라곤이라고 있는데요.
<samahui> 우선 하던거 이번주 안으로 끝내버리고
<samahui> 남는 시간동안 구상좀 해봐야 겠네요
<razGon_web> 기본적인 구조는 체스인데. 만나면 무조건 이기는게 아니라
<samahui> MSX시절이면 국민학교때 접했던 재믹스 시절....
<razGon_web> 교전하는게 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 그래서 교전하면 서로 오락실하듯이 싸우죠
<samahui> 비슷한게 PC에도 있었죠. 남북전쟁
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 근데 각기 말마다 유리한 지형이 있어서 거기에 따라 전투력이 달라집니다.
<samahui> 오호 그거 괜찮은데요
<samahui> 삼국지 비슷하군요.
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 물에 강한 말이 육지에서 싸우면 별루인데. 물속으로 들어가면 모든게 바뀝니다!
<samahui> 흠... 그럼 기본 베이스는 삼국지 스타일의 전력으로 잡고
<samahui> 전투도 턴재로 그렇게 하다가 일기토방식을 액션게임으로?
<samahui> 이건 어떨까요?
<samahui> 액션RPG식의 일기토
<razGon_web> 이것도 좋네요.
<nanun> 즐거운 아침입니다.
<samahui> 또 인원수에서 밀릴때 한명 선택해서 해집고 다니는것도 괜찮죠. 삼국무쌍처럼
<razGon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다 ^^
<razGon_web> 오 그런방법도 괜찮은듯합니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 그러면 게임이 많이 커지겠군요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<markers> 다들 식사는 드셧나요?
<razGon_web> 솔직히 모바일은 그래픽은 중요하지 않을거 같습니다.
<samahui> 뭐 실력만 쌓이면 됩니다
<razGon_web> 게임성이 중요하죠.
<razGon_web> markers: 지금 markers 님 진로 생각해 주고 있어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 아침 점심 저녁 간식 야식까지 꼭 챙겨먹습니다 ^^;;
<razGon_web> ^^;
<samahui> 어쩐지 살이 안빠지는 이유가 여기 있었네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그럼 컨샙은 그렇게 잡고
<razGon_web> 저도 아침을 챙겨주는 제가 잇습니다.ㅎ
<samahui> 우선 전략 시뮬은 만들어본적이 있어서 대충 가능할듯한에
<samahui> 액션 부분이 문제군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 하나하나 배워가야 겠네요
<razGon_web> 액션은 타격감이 중요합니다.
<razGon_web> 애플을 기반으로 만드심이..
<razGon_web> 모바일이세요?
<nanun> 뭔가 재미난 이야기를 하고 계신 것 같아서, 이전 대화좀 봤었습니다. ^^
<razGon_web> 아니면 PC?
<samahui> WebGL공부하는 중입니다.
<samahui> 일끝나고 짬짬이
<samahui> 모바일입니다
<samahui> 안드로이드
<razGon_web> 헉.
<samahui> 개발을 이쪽을 주로해와서 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 안드로이드..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 그러면 메인 기기를 정하는데 문제가 되겠군요.
<samahui> 아니요 그건 정했습니다
<samahui> 제 휴대폰으로요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 개인적인 플랫폼인지라... 젤라빈 기반 듀얼코어에 800 해상도로 잡고 있습니다
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 겔스2요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 아이폰4는 버렸어요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 겔스2면 보편적이군요.
<samahui> 아이폰으로 하려했다가
<samahui> 여친님 패드나 회사에서 지급한 패드를 활용해도 될듯해서요
<samahui> 그리고 무엇보다
<razGon_web> 그렇군요
<samahui> 그래픽쪽은 안드로이드 밖에 안해봐서 아이폰 두려워요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 비슷한거 아닌지요?
<samahui> 보안프로그램은 만들어봤지만 그밖에는 안드로이드 경험이 훨씬 많거든요
<samahui> 개발 플랫폼 구성하기 쉽잖아요
<samahui> 지금 리눅스깔린 HP 노트북을 주로 쓰니까요
<samahui> 개발환경 편의성이 진로를 결정해 버렸습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 레티나 안팔았으면 아이폰으로 갔을겁니다 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그렇군요
<samahui> 지금하는 일때문에 시간이 없어서 찬찬히.. 진행하다보면 내년 중순쯤 나오겠네요 결과물이... 혼자한다면 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 암살메뉴를 넣거나 아니면 연동시키게 해서 잡입게임을 외전으로 넣는건 어때요?
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 기획단계에서 준비하게 하면 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<samahui> 이것저것 다 넣다가는 시작도 못해요
<samahui> 우선 능력 내에서 해야죠
<razGon_web> 그게 아니라 암살이라는 메뉴넣으면 그냥 턴제 계산을 하지만,
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그것도 나쁘진 않네요
<samahui> 우선 뼈대는 잡았으니까
<razGon_web> 외전게임을 다운받으면 암살게임이 연동이되서 시작되는거죠.
<samahui> 시간날때 하나하나 살을 입히거나 빼면서 조절해야죠
<razGon_web> 기획단계에서 열어놓으면 될거 같습니다만,
<samahui> 아직 기획중입니다. 와~ 그나저나 기획안만 보면 게임업체에 팔리겠는데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 전투게임도 삼국무쌍으로 하는것도 모듈게임화해서 조립하는것도 괜찮겠네요
<samahui> 이것저것 많이 떠오르는군요.
<samahui> 지금하는 일 후딱 마무리 해버려야 겠어요. 오늘부터 야근~~~~!!!
<razGon_web> 현실은 야근.....
<razGon_web> 추운날씨라서 정말 춥네요.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 날씨가 계속 춥습니다.
<samahui> 오늘보니 내부 온도가 높아서 그런지 창문이 얼었더군요
<samahui> 내부 온도는 높고 밖은 추우니 성애가 끼고.. 그게 쌓여서 물이 되고 그게 다시 추워서 얼어붙더니
<samahui> 열리지가 않아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전 회의 들어갔다 오겠습니다
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> 후... 춥네요..그래도 광주는 영상중.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 헉.. 2도인줄알았는데. -2도...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 허나 고향 아산은 -13도. 서울 서초구는 -14도...ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 모레 날씨가 좀 풀리겠군요
<Seony> 삼한사온이니까 날짜 계산하면 대충 예측 가능하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 역시 검색에는 한계가 있군요.
<razGon_web> 로고나 파비콘제작하는데 좋은 패키지나 프로그램있을까요?
<razGon_web> 앱도 좋구요
<samahui> 포토샵이요 ^^;;
<nanun> razGon_web: http://www.favicon.cc/  웹에서 만들어 주는 곳이 많더라구요. 전 웹에 올려서 만들었었어요.
<razGon_web> 결국은 포토샾을 배워야하는지요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> nanun: 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> 중국사이트치고는 깔끔하네요.ㅎ
<nanun> ^_^
<razGon_web> 로고는 사이트들이 있는데. 조금 그렇군요.
<Seony> 주립대학교에서 1차 인터뷰 통과했다고, 2차 기술 인터뷰 보자고 하네요. 무쟈게 떨립니다. 다른 회사 면접 볼 때는 정말 하나도 안떨렸는데...
<nanun> Seony/ 대학교로 취업 준비중이셨군요~ 화이팅입니다.!
<Seony> nanun: 감사합니다. 여기저기 시도 중이에요 ㅎㅎ.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bcloud> 안녕하세요.
<bcloud> 12월 정기세미나에서 "Wireshark 를 이용한 패킷분석" 이라는 주제로 발표하고 싶은데, 가능한지 문의드립니다~~~^^;
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<bcloud> 네넵 ~~
<yemharc> bcloud: 12월달은 이미 발표자가 다 모였는데 1월달은 어떠세요
<bcloud> 1월 진행하면 날짜가 언제쯤 될까요?
<yemharc> 항상 매달 마지막주 토요일입니다
<bcloud> 12월 공지를 넘 늦게봤네요.
<yemharc> 단 이번달처럼 연말이 끼어 있거나 마지막주가 명절연휴가 있으면 1주일 당겨지는거에요
<bcloud> 넵 12월 발표가 어려우면, 1월에 진행하겠습니다.^^
<cai_> 오호.. 매달 발표주제는 어디서 볼 수 있나요
<yemharc> bcloud: 메세지 보셨나요?
<yemharc> cai_: 그건 매달 공지에 정리해서 뜹니다
<yemharc> 공지는 포럼과 페북 양쪽에 나가구요
<yemharc> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=23362
<yemharc> 이게 이번달 공지와 발표 주제들입니다
<cai_> 아하~ 감사합니다 :)
<cai_> 헤헤 공지글이 재밌네요
<yemharc> 매달 첫주 이내에 포럼에 공지가 뜹니다
<razGon_web> 제가 인제서야 페이스북과 트위터 하려합니다.
<razGon_web> 이게 웹이나 홈페이지 운영안하고서는 안하기가 그렇더군요.
<razGon_web> 특히 페이스북은요.
<razGon_web> 주커버그가 밉기는 했으나 마눌님 몰래 해야 겠군요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 굳이 두개 다 하실 필요는 없다고 봅니다
<razGon_web> 아. 한개는 교회 공식 트위터구요.
<yemharc> 두 매체가 특성이 좀 다르니까요
<razGon_web> 저 개인적으로는 페이스북만 하렵니다ㅏ.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 단체용 계정이라면 그거야말로 페북이 더 좋지 않나요?
<yemharc> 페이지나 그룹 결성하기도 그렇고
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<razGon_web> 제가 잘 몰라서요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 물론 교회는 SNS는 다 열어놓을려구요. 미투데이빼고.ㅎ
<yemharc> 어..... 요샌 SNS 종류가 많다 보니까 하나 혹은 두개 정도로 압축하는게 더 좋아요
<yemharc> 각 SNS끼리는 사실 연결이 안된다고 봐야 하니까요
<razGon_web> 그러면 트위터와 페북이죠.
<razGon_web> 가장좋은 건 카톡인데.
<yemharc> 트위터는 광장에서 너도나도 떠드는 방식이고
<razGon_web> 이건 접근하는 방법을 모르겠구요.
<yemharc> 페북은 끼리끼리 모여앉아서 노는 방식이니까요
<razGon_web> 트위터도 필요합니다. 교회 이름이 씨뿌리는 교회... 말씀의 씨를 뿌리는 교회니깐요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 사람들은 페북으로 모이게 하고
<yemharc> 트위터는 일종의 봇(bot)처럼 주기적으로 말을 올리게 하고
<yemharc> 그 트위터 계정을 페북 그룹으로 연동시키면 될거같은데요
<yemharc> 트윗에 올라간 글을 페북에도 동시에 같이 올려주는 기능이 있거든요
<razGon_web> 예 그런 플러그인이 있는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 알려주신 워드프레스 사이트에서 나오더군요.
<razGon_web> 황씨의 워드프레스.
<razGon_web> 점심 맛있게 드세요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심 맛나게 드세요. 전 이제 먹으로 갑니다. ^^
<cai_> 흐흐.. 카톡 직원들은 관심있게 볼꺼라고 예상은 했지만.. 사장님까지 포스팅을 보게될줄은 몰랐네요;;
<razGon_web> cai_: 이슈메이커시군요
<cai_> 취미로 한거였는데 본의아니게 카톡팀의 인생을 고달프게 만든듯 싶네요..
<razGon_web> 무엇을 올리셨는지 알아도 될까요?
<razGon_web> JSTae76^:수업안들어요?
<cai_> razGon_web: 카카오톡에서 사용하는 LOCO 프로토콜 (일명 겁나빠른확소프로젝트) 분석에 대한 내용이었어요 ㅎㅎ (http://www.bpak.org/blog/2012/12/kakaotalk-loco-%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%ED%86%A0%EC%BD%9C-%EB%B6%84%EC%84%9D-1/)
<JSTae76^> 폰 따위..
<cai_> 컴에서도 친구찾기/번호로찾기/친구추가/메세지 전송이 가능한 Proof-of-Concept 코드는 맨 마지막 시리즈에 -ㅇ- (총 4부작..ㅋㅋ 게을러서 한번에 못써서..)
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Seony, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> 무슨 일 있나........
<yemharc> 소스포지랑 슬래쉬닷이 나란히 서비스 다운됐네요
<JSTae76> 킁..
<JSTae76> OS X 포맷 생각보다 오래 걸리네요
<yemharc> OS를 인터넷 다운로드로 설치해서 그래요
<yemharc> 음.... 근데 포맷할 일이 있나요
<JSTae76> 인터넷 다운로드는 끝났어요
<JSTae76> 그게 파티션을 대소문자 구분으로 하는게 작업할때 더 편한데 그렇게 포맷하니 지원하지 않는 프로그램이 몇몇 있더군요.. 그래서 다시ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그건 그냥 디스크 이미지로 해결하면 되는데...
<JSTae76> 그렇긴한데 처음부터 대소문자 구별 파티션하면 편해요
<yemharc> 대신 디스크 인덱싱에 시간이 훨씬 많이 걸리죠
<JSTae76> 그래도 SSD는 빠르네요..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그거야.. 감수해야죠ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 인터넷에서 다운로드를 하는데도 OS X 업데이트 사항이 있다는건 조금 아이러니하네요
<markers> 아아 조금만 더 있으면 시험인데 떨리네요
<yemharc> 우분투 ISO받아도 업데이트 할게 있는거랑 같은거죠
<JSTae76> on Mac.
<JSTae76> yemharc, 구글의 서비스도 접속이 되지 않았다는 보고가 있습니다. 기사글을 읽어보시면 아시겠지만 한국만의 문제는 아닌것으로 보입니다. (http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&oid=293&aid=0000010737&sid1=001&lfrom=facebook)
<sungyo> Seony, http://loscane.iptime.org:1234/tomboy
<sungyo> https://github.com/kimsg1984/tomboy_web_service
<DarkCircle> 흠 디스크 포맷에 시간이 오래걸린다니 뭔가 문제가 있는듯
<DarkCircle> 잘못포맷하고 있다거나 불량이거나
<Seony> sungyo: ㅎㅎ 잘만드셨네요. 저보다 더 나으신듯... 저는 어떻게 만들어야할지 감도 잘 안오는데요...
<razGon_web> 링겔 맞습니다...
<sungyo> Seoncy, 만들어놓고 나니 자꾸 버그들이 터져나오네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> Seony, 만들어놓고 나니 자꾸 버그들이 터져나오네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잡히는 버그라면 다행인데, 하나 잡으면 딴데서 터지고, 그거 잡으면 또 딴데서 터지는 상황 생기면 정말 골치아프죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> b.b
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 그 네이버 웹툰 스마트폰 개발자 이야기인가... 거기보면 잘 나와있어요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 허구한날 코드 갈아엎는 그이야기요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<sungyo> 만들어보긴 했는데 너무 복잡해요.
<sungyo> 파이썬에 php를 왔다갔다하면서 주고받다보니, 에러가 나도 출력이 안되 정말 애먹었어요.@_@
<Seony> 어차피 전체적인 코드의 기반이 파이썬이니까, 이번에는 Django에 손을 대보심이... ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 앗..장고*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<sungyo> 일단은 당장 쓸려고 만든거라, 쓰면서 또 필요한 도구가 생기면 사부작 사부작 해봐야겠네요.
<Seony> PHP에서 외부 프로그램을 불러오는건 별로 바람직하지 않거든요...
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 그래서 차라리 php기반으로 하는게 낳다고 하신네요.
<Seony> 순수하게 100% PHP로만 짜면 낫긴 하죠.
<sungyo> 어우, 그 어려운짓을....ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 지금 짜신건 PHP랑 파이썬이 짬뽕되어있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 예, 제대로 버무려버렸어요.
<Seony> DJango를 하시면, 파이썬이랑 자바스크립트만 하면 되니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> '로그'를 어떤 식으로 기록하는게 좋을까요?
<Seony> PHP를 하면 PHP, Python에 자바스크립트까지... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 로그라면 어떤 내용이 기록되는데요?
<sungyo> ㅡㅡa   장고를 봐야겠네요.
<sungyo> 에러 터질때 어디가 문제인지를 찾기 쉽게 해주려구요.
<Seony> 음... 보통 파일로 넣으면 입출력 만드는 것도 번거롭고 하니까 보통 디비에 넣고빼는게 제일 편할 거에요
<sungyo> 고것도 일되네요.
<Seony> 속도 면에서보나 코딩 면에서보나 디비에 넣고빼는게 제일 쉽고 간단할 거에요
<sungyo> 한번 해봐야겠네요.
<Seony> mysql로 하시면 될 거에요.
<Seony> mysql이면 파이썬에서도 제어가 가능하니...
<sungyo> 당장은 파일로 했거든요.
<Seony> 로그를 웹상에서 봐야한다면 당연히 디비로 가시구요,
<Seony> 그냥 리눅스 시스템 로그처럼 쌓이기만 하다가 나중에 확인하는 정도면, 파일로 가세요.
<sungyo> 음, 에러잡을 목적이니 후자가 편하겠어요.
<sungyo> 으~ 추워~ 한파가 3일째 되가니 영하 5도밖에 안되는데도 집이 춥네요.
<sungyo> vi가 손에 익숙해지면 정말 좋을거같네요.
<markers> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 파이선 함수선언 뒤쪽에서 해도 되나요?
<sungyo> 되네
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 어제의 치열함과는 달리 오늘은 종요하군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 조금있으면 한분 오실거 같은데.
<razGon_Xch> js군 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 제가 예상했죠.
<razGon_Xch> 11시쯤이면 js군이 온다고.zz
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 하이.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 앗녕하세요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 평일 오후 11시는 JSTae76 학생의 출몰시간입니닷ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 오늘은 뭔가 많은 일을 한 기분인데 가만 생각해보니 실상한게 없네요 =_=
<JSTae76> 친구폰에 안드로이드 4.2 빌드해서 플래싱시켜준거랑 공부..끝ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 오늘 환자보구 애들 보고 난뒤에 그냥 끝나네요.
<JSTae76> 뭔가 허무한 하루ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Len0k, 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> 슬슬 SungGyo님도 코딩을 마치거나 코딩 진행 중 상태로 접속하실때가 됬는데;;킁
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 인텔 코어 프로세서 i7 아이비-브릿지는 발열이 좀 심하네요;;
<autowiz2012> 아흠... 집에 가고 싶어요...
<JSTae76> autowiz2012, 야근중이신가요?
<autowiz2012> 넹...
<JSTae76> 무슨일하세요?
<autowiz2012> SE
<JSTae76> SE가 뭔가요?
<JSTae76> 저도 일하고싶습니다..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 심심해 죽을 노릇..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2012> 졸업은 하시고 일하셔야졍...
<sungyo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23407
<JSTae76> 앗녕하세요
<sungyo> hi-ee
<sungyo> 겨우 쓸수 있을 정도로 다듬었네요.
<autowiz2012> 혹시 aix 에서 php-5.2.x 아파치랑 사용하시는 분 계실런지요...
<JSTae76> 일을 주세요ㅠ일ㅠ
<sungyo> JSTae76 저와 함께 단어암기 3000개에 도전해보실랍니까?
<sungyo> 좀 적나?
<JSTae76> GET OUT>.
<sungyo> ....뚜우...뚜우....
<JSTae76> 왠지 그 단어의 반 이상은 알고있을듯한..
<sungyo> 그럼 1500개만 더 하면 되겠네요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> zzz
<sungyo> 생각해보니 이제부터가 시작이네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 사전 구현을 해야 한다는 것을 깜빡 했네요.ㅋㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷ .ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> 아..요건 어찌 해볼라나,
<autowiz2012> 간단한 db 를 하나 만들면 된다고 봅니다.
<sungyo> autowiz2012 : 톰보이를 사용해서 '위키'같이 좀 해놓으려고요.
<sungyo> 끄아~* 할께 많구나.
<razGon_Xch> 허허.. 이러면 곤란한데..
<sungyo> 차한잔 마시고 다음거로 넘어가야 겠네요ㅔ.
<razGon_Xch> 서버가 요즘 이시간쯤이면 꺼져요.
<autowiz2012> 원인은 불명인가요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 혹시 다운타임이 서버예 예약되는 경우가 있을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 함 확인해봐야 겠네요...ㅠㅠㅠ
<sungyo> raz, 서버가 다른데 있으세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 로그를 한번 살펴보세요
<autowiz2012> 자동으로 예약되는경우는 잘 없긴 합니다만. 보통은 백업을 위해 뭔가를 내리지는 않지만 , 백업때문에 그러는경우도 있을 수 는 있구요
<JSTae76> 로그를 살펴보는건 제일 짜증나면서도 흥미진진한 일이지요
<autowiz2012> 아니면 웹서버 계속 켜놓으면 메모리 누수 일어나는경우 있을때는 며칠이나 하루에 한번씩 자동으로 웹서버 프로세스 재시작하게 하는경우도 있구요.
<sungyo> 로그 잘만질줄 알면 그게 진~~~짜 빅데이타일텐데 말이죠. '-'
<sungyo> 참, 위에 저거 잘 구현 되나요?
<razGon_Xch> 로그라...ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 어제도 이런일이 있엇다는 거죠?!
<autowiz2012> 웹서버 프로세스 문제인가요? OS 문제인가요?
<razGon_Xch> OS문제인거 같습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 웹서버 프로세스는 솔직히 저말고 접근하는 사람이 없거든요
<autowiz2012> 혹시 OS 가 통째로 멎는건가요?
<razGon_Xch> 전원이 11시반정도 되면 자동으로 꺼지는 거 같아요
<autowiz2012> 서비스가 내려가고 off 가 되는건지
<autowiz2012> 그냥 퉁~ 하고 꺼지는건지 확인해볼 필요가 있겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 옙 일단은 오늘은 늦었으므로 그냥 자야죠.
<razGon_Xch> 내일도 이런지 봐야 겟습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 11시 20여분경 되더군요
<razGon_UNT> 리하이요
<sungyo> 너브죽~ 어겐~
<razGon_Xch> ^^
<sungyo> 으음? 자아와의 만남인가요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 분신술정도?ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 다중이~~!@!ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 의사선생님을...아, 의사선생님이셨죠.
<sungyo> lol
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 진짜 서버가 없으면 안되는 세상이 되어 버렷네요..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> '서버'는 중요해요.
<sungyo> 겉으로 보기엔 팬좀 돌아가고 하드 드륵~ 드륵~ 거리는 기계로 보이지만,
<razGon_Xch> 아니 그게 아니라 이거 없으면 뭐가 안되요.
<sungyo> 그 기계를 사용하고 그 기계에 '상주'하는 시간이 상당시간을 차지하는 현대인들에게 서버는 '집'과 같다고 생각합니다.
<sungyo> '집'이니, 없으면 뭐가 안되죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 서버에게 권력을 집중해주니 이녀석이 정보라는 것을 쥐고 저를 들었다 놨다 하네요.
<sungyo> 전 그래서 남에게 의지 안할려고 '독립'했어요 lol
<sungyo> 안할려고 -> 안하려고
<razGon_Xch> 남이 아니라 제가 세운 서버에요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 예. 저나 라즈곤님이나, 인터넷에서는 '자기집'을 가진 하우스 오너들이거죠.^^
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 개인 지하 벙커를 둔거죠.ㅎ
<sungyo> 백업서버 -> 지하벙커.
<razGon_Xch> 설마 워드프레스가 문제가 되는 건 아니겠죠?
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 외장형하드를 리눅스 형태로 포멧해야 하는데.
<sungyo> ext4?
<razGon_Xch> 예 아마도요
<sungyo> 다른분들은 복구 하기 까다롭다고 걍  ext3 쓰시더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 EXT3써야 될거 같군요.
<sungyo> 그리고 보니 개인써버거 '지하벙커'역할도 할수 있겠네요. '-'
<razGon_Xch> 드라마의 제왕의 성민아 이쁘네요.
<razGon_Xch> 저런애가 이쁘지 않고..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오지은
<razGon_Xch> 이군요
<razGon_Xch> 여태 좋은 드라마 없었는데 올해 제대로 잡았군요.
<razGon_Xch> 웃어라 동해야 이것이 기반이군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이산. 수상한 삼형제.ㅎ
<sungyo> 전 아직 젊어서인지 '착한남자' 정말 재미있게 봤어요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 송중기.. 나쁜놈.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그녀석때문에 뺏긴 여자들만해도 ..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 송중기와 그리고 이상윤.
<razGon_Xch> 울와이프 이상윤 좋다고 하더군요.
<JSTae76> 저는 저가 좋습니다 :)
<sungyo> lol
<sungyo> 전 여자가 있었으면 좋겠습니다.(으응?)
<JSTae76> 여자……..
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 저는 오지은 스타일도 좋네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아………;;
<JSTae76> 프로그래머에겐 먼 그녀...
<sungyo> 앗, 성태군 미안해요. 잇는줄 몰랐어요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 무서운 10대.
<JSTae76> 친구들과 마인크래프트 좀 하다왔어요
<JSTae76> 저가 몹들을 어마어마하게 생성하는 기계 (이하, 매크로)를 돌려서 OUT OF MEMORY!
<sungyo> 헐.
<JSTae76> 저 앞에서 약 1달간은 여자 이야기를 안하시는게..흐흐
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아아..흑ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 괜찮아여 성태군, 토발츠도 결혼해서 단란한 가정 꾸려 잘 살자나요.
<JSTae76> 아니에요, 프로그래머는 여자랑 멉니다 (__)
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 하긴 워즈니악?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 크리스마스는 케빈과 함께 보내세요..
<JSTae76> 저처럼 크리스마스때는 여자친구랑 뭐할까^^하다가는 이렇게 솔로됩니다.
<JSTae76> 그냥 스팀 행사 + 팀 포트리스 2 + 마인크래프트 + 아이쇼핑 + 코딩을 즐기시는게 더욱 Geek합니다.
<sungyo> 전 이제 슬슬 쉬러 들어가겠습니다.
<sungyo> 저거 다듬는다고 몇일밤을 샜더니 리듬이 엉망이에요~
<JSTae76> sungyo, 안녕히주무세요^^
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 혹시 로고나 파비콘 제작 기준에 대해서 아세요?
<razGon_Xch> 좀 알려주삼.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 그건 단체 마음대로아닌가요
<razGon_Xch> 그게 아니라 내가 만들어야 될거 같아서요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 게임 만들어야죠...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아니..ㅎㅎㅎ 홈피 만들어야죠.ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 끙..잘 모르겠어요
<JSTae76> 일러스터같은건 하나도 몰라서
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 동생에게 맞겨 볼까요?ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 저의 팀 로고는 마인크래프트로 대충 맹근..ㅡㅡ
<razGon_Xch> 동생이 서양화 학과라서.ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 동생분이계셨군요!
<razGon_Xch> 지금은 미술선생이에요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 정보보호전문가라는 직업에 대해서 어떻게 생각하세요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 별루입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 그게 프로그래머나 그런거면 모르나. 글쎄요.
<razGon_Xch> 정보보호라는 것에 문외한인 한국시장에서 어떻게 발휘가 될런지...
<razGon_Xch> 드라마의 제왕보면 정말 잔머리 많이 굴리네요..ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 킁..그런가요
<JSTae76> 프로그래머라는 직종도 한국에선
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 공부 열심히 해서 공부하세요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 평생 공부만 하면서 죽으시라는건가요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 학이시습지야 .... 뭐 그런 말이 있죠.ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 제가 소위 정보보호전문가 이긴 한데요
<razGon_Xch> 역시 다양한 직업군의 우분투팀.ㅎ
<JSTae76> popeye92, 오옷..
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 우분투팀의 최고의 명의도 한 분 계시죠ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 명의 아니에요. 그냥 의사 나부랭이죠.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 의사 나부랭이라뇨~
<popeye92> razGon_Xch 님은 겸손쟁이~
<JSTae76> popeye92, 직업 어떠세요?
<popeye92> 음..어려운 질문인데요
<popeye92> 알아야 할 건 많고, 대우는 그리 만족스럽지 못 하고
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 겸손쟁이 아닙니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> popeye92, 생각보다..킁
<popeye92> 그래도 요즘 몇 년 사이에 굉장히 많이 좋아지긴 했지만요
<JSTae76> 저는 이만 자보겠습니다 :)
<razGon_Xch> 잘자요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 이만요
<razGon_Xch> 내일 뵈욯
<razGon_web> Seony: aloha~!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 활기차고 즐거운 하루 되세요.
<razGon_web> 충격이네요
<razGon_web> 나이 인제 40된 잘나가는 피부미용과 형님이 뇌출혈로 어제 수술했데요.
<razGon_web> 엄청난 충격입니다.
<Seony> 흐... 뇌출혈...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-12
<samahui> 날씨가 추워지니까 뇌출형 환자가 많이 생기는거 같아요.
<samahui> 나이드신 분들은 특히 조심해야 하겠더군요.
<samahui> 근데... 40밖에 안된분이시라면...평소 혈압이 높으셨나보내요
<imsu> 끙~
<razGon_web> 제생각에는 않좋았던 혈관이 있었던듯합니다.
<razGon_web> 뇌정맥류라고 뇌혈관중에서 약한 혈관이 나오는 경우 잇습니다. 이게 평소는 잘문제는 안되는데 혈관이 약해서 잘터집니다.
<razGon_web> 젊을때의 뇌출혈은 이것을 생각하고 있습니다.
<Seony> 저도 혈압이 높은데 조심해야겠네요
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 북한이 미사일 발사했군요
<samahui> 저돈으로 굶고 있는 사람들 밥이나 잘먹이지...
<samahui> 그나저나 북한은 장거리 로켓 발사 기술을 확보했다는 것인데... 우리나라는 아직 성공적으로 위성하나 쏴 올리지 못하고 있으니... 그것도 3단계 로켓은 100프로 러시아기술... 그돈들여서 기술확보도 못한게 참 한심스럽네요...
<Seony> 우리도 애들 조냉 밥 굶겨가면서 머리 좋은 애들 상위 1%만 가려내면 아마 우주선 하나 만들 수 있지않나 싶습니다 ㅋ
<yemharc> 갑을병정으로 떼가고 교수가 떼먹고 관리자가 떼먹고 부실로켓 나올거 같은데요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 날라가는거 보면 알겠죠. ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ha-ee
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요 ^^
<Seony> 그런 놈들 아오지 보내면 되죠.
<sungyo> 전 먹고 왔습니다.^^
<Seony> 우리도 그런놈들 아오지 보내고 국민들 밥 굶겨서 연구하면, 아마 5년 안에 화성에서 챗질할지도 몰라요 ㅋ
<sungyo> 5년이라뇨, 3년이면 됩니다.
<sungyo> ^0^
<Seony> 우리나라가 가진 나라의 전재산을 팔아서 화성에 올인하면 전국민이 화성에서 살 수 있을까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국에서 화성으로 이주할 사람 뽑는데, 그 자격기준이 진짜 웃기더라구요...
<sungyo> 그러기전에 일단 앞마당에 섬부터 먹쬬.
<Seony> 그건 침략으로 간주되서 다른 나라에서 연합할 수 있잖아요.
<sungyo> 쳐들어가서 먹는것만이 먹는건가요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 경제로, 정치로, 문화로,
<Seony> 그건 제가 방금 얘기한 논지에서 벗어나므로 패스 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 어리를 잘 써야죸ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 앗, 그러셨군요.
<sungyo> 논지가 뭐였는지 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<Seony> 화성이요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 모바일 주소록 만드는데, 디자이너가 html이랑 css를 너무 몰라서 스트레스 받네요...
<sungyo> 주로 어떤 식으로요?
<Seony> 버튼을 좀 예쁘게 꾸미고 싶은데 그걸 몰라서 그냥 이미지로 만들어버린다거나 하는 거요...
<Seony> 테이블을 6개 7개씩 중첩시켜서 나중에는 가운데 정렬조차 안되는 상황이 생기고..
<sungyo> 웹디자인을 하려면 기본적인 프레임을 아는 상황에서 코더와 대화를 할 수 있어야 겠네요.
<Seony> 백그라운드 이미지를 1px씩 늘려나가야하는데, 그걸 몰라서 가운데만 이미지가 있고 여백은 텅....
<Seony> 디자인 일일히 다 손봐줘야해서 진짜 짜증나요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 웹디자인쪽으로 경험이 풍부해 보이는 분은 아니시네요.
<Seony> 제가 예술감각만 잇으면 직접 디자인하겠는데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 원래 웹디자이너는 아니에요...
<sungyo> 대화는 잘 통하나요?
<Seony> 대화가 통한다는 얘기는 디자이너가 알아서 해결한다는 소리죠 ㅋㅋ 같이 일하는 디자이너 덕분에 제 css 스킬이 늘고있씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 고생하십니다.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seony> 벌써 몇달째 같이 일하는 중인데, 계속 CSS를 봐줘야할지 말아야할지 고민되네요..
<nanun> 힘드시겠어요 ;;
<Seony> nanun, ㅎㅎ 위로 감사합니다..
<Seony> 오늘도 html이랑 css만 수정하는데 벌써 3시간 넘게 작업 중이에요..
<sungyo> 아, 그거 정말 힘드실텐데 말이죠.
<sungyo> 설명해주면 뭐라고 하나요?
<Seony> 왜 자꾸 이미지로 만드냐고 물어봤더니, 텍스트로만 하면 그 느낌이 안난다고...
<Seony> 아니 웹폰트 쓰면 될텐데 말이죠...
<Seony> 설명해주면, 뭐 그냥 죄송하다고만 하죠. 자기가 할 줄 모른다고...
<Seony> 제가 일을 받아서 하는 외주 제작자 입장이라... 어쩔 수 없네요 ㅋ
<sungyo> @_@
<Seony> 제 입장이 병/정이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 외주의 아픔, 외주의 고통,
<sungyo> 일할줄 모르는 간부 밑에서 일할때의 그.......쾌감.
<nanun> ㅜ.ㅠ
<sungyo> 디자이너한테 일을 받으시는거에요?
<Seony> 네. 디자이너가 사장이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 1인 회사에요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 미국은 Small business의 천국이라, 대부분 자영업하죠..
<sungyo> php에 header("Location:./dylink.php?title=$title")를 넣었는데 이게 페이지별로 작동하기도 하고 안하기도 하네요, 이유가 뭔지..
<ahoops> 에러로그도 안남나요?
<sungyo> php 에러 로그가 기록이 따로 되나요?
<Seony> sungyo: 헤더명령어는, 페이지 상단에 위치하지 않으면 작동 안해요.
<ahoops> 아파치 로그에 남습니다..보통요.
<sungyo> @_@
<Seony> sungyo: 따라서, 페이지 중간에 작동시키게 하려면 자바스크립트로 넘겨야해요
<ahoops> header함수가 호출되어지전에 include, require등등 그어떤 코드도 호출되어져도 되지만,
<ahoops> 결정적으로 출력이 되면 에러뿌려요.
<ahoops> header함수보다 먼저 출력되면 멸망.
<sungyo> 그러네요 @_@
<sungyo> 감사합니다.
<ahoops> sungyo, Seony, 좋은아침?입니다~
<sungyo> 출력 싹 if로 넘기고 에러날때 하게끔 해주니 말듯네요.
<sungyo> 네 좋은...아침이네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ahoops: 안녕하세요. 여기는 저녁 다되갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ 네
<Seony> sungyo: 보통 코딩할 때 에러메시지를 나오게끔 하는 일종의 "디버깅" 코드를 넣는 습관을 두면 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 하긴 프로그래밍 못하는 제가 이런 말 하니 부끄럽네요 ㅋ
<sungyo> 그걸 몰라서 이틀을 고생을 했어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> "모든 심각한 문제는 아무런 메세지도 보여주지 않는다"
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ]
<sungyo> 쉼~ 각한 문제네요.
<ahoops> 근데 보통 로그에 나온다, 근데 로그안본다, 그래서 항상 멸망.. =3
<Seony> 하하하
<Seony> 늘상 등잔 밑이 어두운 법이죠
<yemharc> break 한줄로 이틀을 날리거나 destory를 destroy로 써서 3시간을 날리거나........
<sungyo> 정말 로그에서 필요한 정보만 잘 뽑아낼줄 알아도 훌륭한 사람(?)이 될거 같아요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그런데, 오타나서 아주 미묘한? 오류들을 종종 부딪히는데
<ahoops> 이런경우는 솔직히 혼자 찾는게 힘든 경우가 있더라구요.
<yemharc> 전 프로그램이 자꾸 죽어서 3시간동안 원인도 못 찾고 (로그도 다 남는데!!) 끙끙대다가
<ahoops> 코드를 보고도 머리속은 그 코드에 아무런 문제가 없다는 확신때문에 괴로운 경우가 종종있어요.
<yemharc> 주변에 도움을 요청했더니 10분만에 "이거 오타네"
<ahoops> 네. 그럴 상황이라고 판단이되면, 어차피 혼자는 못찾는 문제라서 저는 그냥 다른분께 봐달라고 합니다 -ㅅ-;;
<ahoops> 혼자 사니까, 느는건 술밖에 없네요.
<sungyo> 아파치가 에러로그를 따로 기록하는군요. '-'
<Seony> 오타도 그렇고, 가끔 변수명을 단수랑 복수로 따로 구분해놓은데서 꼬이면 나중에는 제 머리도 꼬이더라구요 ㅋ
<Seony> 뭐가 뭘 가리키는 변수였던지... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 뭐냐... 소프트웨어 개발론에서 말하는 밀러의 법칙에서, 사람은 한 번에 집중할 수 있는 단위가 총 7개라고 하잖아요... 저는 한 두어개 밖에 안되는듯... ㅋ
<ahoops> 뭐랄까요.
<ahoops> 변수명, 함수명 등등을 작명하는데 들어가는 비용이 개발비용의 절반일려나요. :)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 무쟈게 고통스럽죠. 디비 필드명 이름 정하는 것도 스트레스고...
<ahoops> 네, 이름만 봐도 바로 직감할수있는 그런 이름들이 찾아내는게 쉽지 않은것같아요.
<Seony> 요즘 IDE들이나 에디터들 성능이 좋아서, 변수명 긴건 별로 문제가 안되긴 하는데, 그래도 작명은 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> :)
<Seony> 그래서 저는 변수명 길게 적습니다 ㅋ
<ahoops> 저도 길게 적는 편이니다. 히힛.
<ahoops> 근데, 요즘은 그렇게 코딩을 안해서요. 다음달에나 저도 코딩 열심히 하게될듯하네요.
<ahoops> 이번달은 크리스마스도 있고하니, 마음껏 행오버나 다스리며 살 생각입니다. :)
<Seony> 아... 크리스마스가 있었네요..
<Seony> 아 날씨가 더우니까 크리스마스가 오는지 싼타가 오는지 모르겠네요..
<ahoops> 여기도 더운데, 워낙 난리라서요.
<Seony> 어떤 식으로 난리에요?
<ahoops> 어딜가도 캐롤송이고 누구와 이야기를해도 크리스마스때 뭐할거냐 등등요.
<Seony> 음... 크리스마스는 원래 한국 제외하고는 다들 집에서 식구들이랑 식사하면서 보내지 않나요?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 한국을 제외하고....
<sungyo> 그 부분이 참...남네요.
<Seony> 여기는, 당연하게도 식구들하고 집에서 보내니까 크리스마스날 집에 먹을거 없으면 진짜 곤란하거든요... 전부 문 닫아서...
<ahoops> 식구들과 보내는 문화는 아닌것같아요. 여기도.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<sungyo> ahoops, 어디시죠?
<Seony> 연중 무휴인 월마트도 크리스마스는 닫거든요..
<ahoops> 일년중에 크리스마스와 자기생일을 위해서 인생을 살아간다고 하니까요.
<Seony> 헐... 그렇군요....
<ahoops> sungyo, 필리핀입니다.
<sungyo> 아, 제가 아이디가 익숙치가 않아서.....^^;;
<ahoops> 크.. :)
<Seony> 이제 내일 주립대 면접볼거 준비해야하는데 벌써부터 떨리네요...
<Seony> 워킹데드 9화가 안나오네요
<Seony> 설마 8화에서 끝난건 아닐테지...
<ahoops> 아 미드를 보시다니.
<DarkCircle> 어 음
<DarkCircle> 그 분이 안계시네
<Seony> 워킹데드 하나만 봐요
<DarkCircle> 필리핀에서 사업하다가 오신분 있는데 =3
<DarkCircle> 요샌 바빠서
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> Seony (_ _ ) 너브죽
<Seony> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 인천 리눅스 동호회 몇분이 필리핀에서 사업 중이시죠..
<DarkCircle> 거긴 어제 저녁 5시네요 크크
<Seony> 6시 되가요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그렇군요.
<sungyo> 주립대 면접 '-' 어느 과정으로 보세요?
<DarkCircle> 헐 벌써 그렇군요 분 단위는 안봤어서 (...)
<Seony> sungyo: 리눅스 서버 관리자요...
<Seony> 와이프가 밥 없으니까 짜파게티 끓여먹으라는데, 짜파게티도 비싸서 못사먹겠네요. $6.75
<ahoops> 비싸군요..뜨아
<Seony> 5개들이인데..
<sungyo> 5배도 넘게 뛰네요 '-'
<sungyo> 아, 5개들이요.
<Seony> 5개에 6.75면 개당 $1.35...
<DarkCircle> 한국보다 한 ... 1.5배 비싼 수준이네요 ..
<Seony> 라면 하나에 천오백원 가까이 주고 먹으려니 왜이리 비싸죠? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 짜파게티 한개에 1000원 해요
<Seony> 한국도요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<ahoops> 저도 점심을 라면을 먹어야겠네요. 사리곰탕면 장전~!
<DarkCircle> 잠시만요 요새는 권장소비자가 빼버렸는데 ..
<sungyo> 한국에서 언제 나가셨죠?
<Seony> 헐... 라면 500원 시절에 미국 건너왔는데... 제가 아직도 그 시절에 멈춰있네요...
<sungyo> 아 그러셨군요.
<sungyo> 전 하나에 6.5달러인줄 알았네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 농심은 미국에 공장이 있어서 그래도 좀 저렴해요
<DarkCircle> 900원이군요 ㄱ- 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 1000원 짜리 라면이랑 좀 햇갈렸네
<DarkCircle> 여하간 가격대는 대충 비슷
<Seony> 생생우동은 얼마에요?
<Seony> 여기 생생우동이야말로 정말 비싸서 못사먹거든요..
<samahui> 라면 삼양라면 같이 저렴한 라면 가격이 760원
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ  CNN 에 북한 나오네요.
<samahui> 그냥일반 쉰라면이나 너구리가 900운
<samahui> 좀 특이한 라면 볶음짬뽕같은거가 1000원 입니다
<Seony> 너구리나 신라면은 여기도 좀 싸긴 싸요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 이번에 농심이 올렸죠
<samahui> 다만 이마트 같은 대형마트에서는 DC가 들어가기 때문에
<samahui> 좀더 싸죠
<samahui> 500원 조금 넘습니다.
<Seony> 하긴 그렇겠네요
<samahui> 묶음으로 샀을때
<samahui> 하지만 또 반전이 신라면블랙 같은건 천원이 넘죠
<samahui> 아무튼 전반적으로 비싸지기는 했는데 아직은 저렴하게 먹는 식사용은 되요
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<samahui> 다만... 물을 끓일때 생수를 넣는다면 생수가 1000원 ㅋ  ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 생생우동이 집에 없네요
<razGon_web> sungyo: 북한이 미사일 발사한다고 해서 그럴거에요.
<Seony> 그렇군요... 요즘 한국 식품가격이 너무 비싸요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 검색을 해봤습니다 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 야끼우동 이넘 원래 좀 스페샬 에디션이라 비싼데
<DarkCircle> 1700원
<DarkCircle> 오리지날은 대충 400원정도 더 싸다고 계산해주시면 =3
<DarkCircle> 생생우동에 볶음우동버전으로 야끼우동이 있어요
<Seony> 그러면 생생우동이 1500도 안한다는 말씀이에요?
<samahui> 저돈주고 사다 끓여먹느니 나가서 저렴한 분식집에서 사먹겠습니다
<samahui> 서비스가와 맛을 생각하면 그게 났겠네요
<Seony> 헐... 여기는 $4 정도 하는데... 그거 먹을바에는 $2 더주고 마켓 내 식품코너에서 파는 육개장 한 그릇 사먹는게 더 나을 정도에요..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그정도 가격쯤 해요
<DarkCircle> 혹시 거기 삼양 라면도 팔긴 파나요?
<Seony> 아... 하와이라서 운송비가 비싸다는 점도 한몫 하겠네요....
<DarkCircle> 볶음짬뽕면이라든가 ...
<Seony> 하와이는 한국에 대한 역사가 싶은 동네라... 왠만하면 다 있어요...
<DarkCircle> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=vegimil13&logNo=20136511932
<DarkCircle> 이게 좀 떡볶이 맛 비슷하게 나는 면이라 맛이 괜찮아요
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저 열무비빔면 정말 맛없던데 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 취향의 문제라 권장하거나 강요드리고 싶진 않 ..
<DarkCircle> 저거 간짬뽕면 있쟎아요?
<sungyo> 간짬뽕이군요.
<DarkCircle> 면부터 일단 끓이고 물을 어느정도 버려둔다음에 그 다음에 건더가 스프 넣고 더 끓이고 그 다음에 소스 넣고 볶아야돼요
<DarkCircle> 그때쯤이면 국물이 거의 쫄아있죠
<Seony> 별도의 스페셜 조리법이 있꾼요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 이게 기본조리법이예요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 짜파게티랑 약간 비슷하게 보시면 되는 ..
<sungyo> 간짬뽕이 취향별로 조리법이 달라지는지라...저는, 물을 거의 버리고 살짝만 남긴 상태에서 양념을 넣어 '볶는걸' 강조한걸 좋아해요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 간짬뽕을 보니 군대에서 짜파게티에 너구리를 섞은 '짜빠구리'가 떠오르네요.
<DarkCircle> 크핫 :D
<Seony> 저는 짜빠구리가 없던 시절이라... ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> DarckCircle, 짜빠구리를 아시는군요.
<Seony> 짜파게티 나오면 감지덕지했었꺼든요...
<sungyo> Seony, 당시 즐겨드시던 레시피를 여쭤봐도 되나요:?
<Seony> 없어요. ㅋ 저는 라면 싫어하거든요.
<DarkCircle> 짜파구리가 ㄱ- 다 해놓고 보면 양이 살인적이라 혼자서는 못먹어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한달에 한개 먹을까 말까에요
<DarkCircle> 후임이랑 같이 먹어야 되는거라 ..
<DarkCircle> 보급이 좋아진게 아마 2000년대 초반에 IMF 극복하고 나서 02군번인가 03군번부터인가 괜찮았 ..
<sungyo> Seony,  그러시군요 DarkCircle,  그바람에 고생한 후임들이 많다죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 제 부대는 짜파구리 같은거 안먹고 그냥 행정반에 부스터 가져다놓고 냄비에 막 끓여먹었어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 행정반에서 야식 좋아하는 간부님 있어서 그날만 걸리면 이등병 다 소집에서 애들 멕임. ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 캬압~*
<DarkCircle> 많이 먹으면 살찐다고 종이컵에다가 채워서 하나씩.
<DarkCircle> 한 하루에 다섯봉지 풀어다 끓였나 ..
<sungyo> 뭐니뭐니해도 라면의 절정은 혹한기에서 아닐까요?
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ 근데 그게 물을 끓일 수 있는 곳이면 괜찮은데 물을 못끓이면 봉지라면도 못먹죠
<sungyo> 예 '-' 전 혹한기때 먹은 참치에 밥이 아직도....ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 북한이 불꽃놀이 크게 한다고 난리네요.
<sungyo> 현역들 또 긴장타겠는데요.
<Seony> 기타 배울려고 사놓고 몇달째 방치해두는건지... 아까워 죽겠네요...
<Seony> 빨리 연습해야하는데..
<DarkCircle> 이번에 쏜게 성공 제대로 했나보네요 흠 근데 위성이 펼쳐지는것 까지 해야 성공인데 벌써부터 성공했다고 설레발 치는건 좀 -_-
<DarkCircle> 이걸로 끝났다고 난리치는거면 순전히 장거리 미사일 시험으로 밖에 보이질 않죠
<sungyo> 톰보이에서도 ctrl+shift+k나, ctrl+shift+Up/Down 같은 ST2 단축키를 쓸 수 있었으면 좋겠어요.
<DarkCircle> Seony / 노라드에서 궤도 안착 사실 확인했다고 뉴스에 나왔네요
<DarkCircle> 헐 -_-
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 진짜 헐이네요...
<Seony> 인제 미국은 진짜 조때따 ㅋ
<Seony> 12월 21일 세계멸망썰은 북한에서 나오는 것이었군요...
<DarkCircle> 미국은 둘째치고 한국은 그동안 뭘 한건지 모르죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 북한이 자체기술로 쏴서 위성을 궤도에 안착시키는 동안 돈이나 퍼주고 삽질만 했다는 원색적(!)인 비난에서 벗어나지 못할듯
<Seony> 오늘부터 우리도 자력으로 위성하나 띄우라고 높으신 분들이 지시하겠네요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 무엇보다 먼저하는게 중요한데 이미 글렀죠 =3
<sungyo> 나로호 빨리 나로 올라야겠군요.
<Seony> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 러시아에 빌붙고 아부나 하는데 무슨 .. 자체기술도 아니고
<sungyo> 북한도 자체기술은 아닌걸요.
<DarkCircle> 기술 이전 받아서 자체적으로 만들었죠
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 1단로켓 만들줄도 몰라요
<DarkCircle> 완제품 그대로 가져다가 쓰는것 =3
<sungyo> 기술이전이 우리보다 훨씬 빠른거였죠.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 자체적으로 만들었다는거 자체가 의의가 있죠
<sungyo> 으음, 그 뒤로부터는 자체기술이란게 맞는건가요?
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그러네요.
<DarkCircle> 엄연히 따지자면 자체"제조"기술 이죠 크크
<DarkCircle> 우리는 ICBM도 쏠 수 있다 건들지 마라 랄까 .
<DarkCircle> 우주에 쏠 수 있는 저력 정도면 충분히 전세계를 찜쪄먹고도 남습 ..
<DarkCircle> 다만 인구수가 1천만명이라는게 에러.
<sungyo> 와우
<Seony> 아직 1천만명이나 남았네요
<sungyo> 아 깜놀....... CNN에서 전쟁장면을 보여주는데 막, 사람 다리가 잘린 모습이 여과없이 방송되길래 뭔가했더니,
<sungyo> 장애인 배우들 데려다가 영화찍는 모습이였네요.
<DarkCircle> 미국은 장애인들도 저렇게 대우 잘해주는데 울나라는 뭔가 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 멀쩡하지 않는걸 오히려 이상하게 보는듯
<DarkCircle> 는 -> 은
<razGon_web> 북한의 로켓은 김정은 수령동지가 설계하시고 제작하신 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 유학파인건가요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 수령동지가 외국에서 부전공으로 위성제작까지 공부하셧습니다.
<razGon_web> 이미 3살때부터 5개국어를 독파하셨죠.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 손이 오그라드네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> IRON SKY라는 영화 보는데 나오는 말입니다.
<Seony> 저는 내일 인터뷰를 대비하여 초집중 열공모드로 들어가겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 설정이 나치가 달 뒷면으로 오래전에 이주를 해서 지구침략을 하는데. 이상한 비행물체를 보더니 모든 국가가 자기가 아니라고 하다가
<razGon_web> 북한이 딱 그말하더군요. 수령동지께서 지으신거다라고.
<razGon_web> 모든 국가가 웃더군요.
<Seony> 그거 나치가 달 뒷면으로 오래 전에 이주한 설정은, 사실 음모론에서 도는 얘기에요.
<razGon_web> 이제는 북한은 코메디의 주제 밖으로 나오는 말이군요.
<razGon_web> 근데 내용이 이라크전과 비슷하더군요.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 추천합니다. IRONSKY
<Seony> 암튼 전 이만... 낼 뵈요.
<razGon_web> 화이팅~!
<sungyo> 수고하셨습니다.^^
<sungyo> 늦었다. ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 일부러 쏘게 놔둔건 아닐까요?
<yemharc> 국정원 : 악플 다느라 신경을 못 썼습니다. 국민 여러분께 사죄 드립니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 자유소프트웨어재단(FSF)의 회장 리처드 스톨만이 우분투를 스파이웨어라고 비난했다는군요. (http://news.inews24.com/php/news_view.php?g_serial=710451&g_menu=020200&rrf=nv)
<yemharc> 뭐 RMS 저분이야 원리주의자같은 분이니까요
<sungyo> 스파이웨어라고 비난하신 분이 스톨만 옹이셨군요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 이 채널에서 이야기하는 한마디도 따지자면 사용자 정보지요.
<DarkCircle> 우분투 서버에 그대로 저장되고 있고 구글에서 검색되는중 =3
<DarkCircle> 제가 친 한마디는 대략 2~4시간 후면 구글에 똑같이 뜹니다.
<DarkCircle> 하지만 제 이야기 한마디 한마디를 우분투서버에 기록해도 된다고 어그리먼트에 서명하지 않았죠 =3
<sungyo> 듣고있나 케노피컬?~
<sungyo> 우분투는, 스파이웨어~~~!!!!
<JSTae76> sungyo, No
<JSTae76> sungyo, Hey Canonical, Are you listen?
<JSTae76> Your Ubuntu is spyware!
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 오웅... 등장!
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 접속한지 오랜데ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> ^^ 내가 다시 들어 왓지요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ^^;
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<agaha42> 아
<agaha42> 안녕하세요
<agaha42> 여러분 질문이 있습니다
<agaha42> 답변해주시분 안계신가요?
<JSTae76> 먼저 규칙을 읽어보세요
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 아.. 대민지원을 잘못 나갔다 왔네요.
<yemharc> 으...춥네요
<sungyo> 관리아저씨들 사용하는 리어커 뒤에 막는것좀 만들어드리려다, 기억자 잊어먹고
<agaha42> 예 읽었습니다 문제점이 있어서
<agaha42> 얘기 하게 되었는데요
<sungyo> 다 만들고 나니 장롱 뜯으면 가져가는 애들이 안가져간다고 그제서야 이야기하고,
<agaha42> vmware를 통해 우분투를 설치하려고 하는 도중에
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ 가슴이 아픈에ㅛ.
<agaha42> 에러가 나서 여쭤 봅니다
<sungyo> 질문만 던져주세요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<agaha42> 설치 도중에 input output error 이라고 뜨면서 설치가 되지를 않는데ㅛ
<agaha42> 이부분에 대해서 아시는분 계신가요?
<nanun> agaha42/ 설치 도중 중 어느 부분인지도 말씀해 주셔야 알 것 같네요. disk i/o 문제가 아닐까 싶은데요.
<agaha42> nanun/ 음 계정명이랑 다 설정하고 마지막 설치 과정에서문제가 생기네요
<nanun> agaha42/ 가상 하드 용량은 충분 했나요? boot loader 설치 부분인가요?
<JSTae76> markers, 계신가요?
<agaha42> nanun/ 네 용량은 충분했구요 그 부분이 맞는듯 합니다
<nanun> 웹 서핑해보니, 인스톨시 i/o 에러가 날 때 파티션을 잘 설정하라는 말이 있네요.
<nanun> http://forums.techguy.org/linux-unix/977983-solved-input-output-error-during.html
<nanun> i/o error 앞 뒤에 에러 정보가 더 있을 것 같네요
<agaha42> nanun/ 으음  잠시만 기다려주세요
<nanun> agaha42/ 그전에 받으신 이미지 파일의 md5나  sha1 의 값을 확인해보세요.
<agaha42> nanun/ 이 오류는 일반적으로 cd/dvd 디스크나 드라이브 또는 하드디스크에 문제가 있을시에 발생한닥 나와있네요
<agaha42> nanun/ 제가 이제막 배우려고 하는 초보여서 ^^;;;
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<nanun> 이미지의 md5나 sha1값부터 확인하시는 것이 좋을 것 같습니다.
<agaha42> nanun/ 네 알겠습니다
<agaha42> nanun/ 크기는 동일합니다 혹 제 드라이브 자체가 손상되어서 그러는 경우도 있습니까?
<nanun> 크기가 아니라 hash값을 확인하셔야 합니다, 또한 손상되었다면 hash값이 다를 꺼에요.
<agaha42> nanun / 아무래도 손상된듯 하네요
<agaha42> nanun / 혹시 vmware 7 버전에서 구동되는 우분투 파일 있으실까요?
<nanun> agaha42/ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<agaha42> nanun/ 감사합니다
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<JSTae76> nanun, 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 안경하세요
<sungyo> 자매품 안뎡하세요도 있습니다ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ...
<JSTae76> sungyo, 안경하신가요?
<sungyo> 아니요, 안령해요.
<JSTae76> sungyo, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> CyanogenMod 소스코드 다운로드 진행 중..
<nanun> Seony/ 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 혹시 리눅스 서버 관리하실 때, pam이니 삼바니 하는 설정파일 수정할 때 설정파일 내용들 거의 대부분을 외우고 계시는 건가요? 아니면 그때그때 인터넷 검색해서 설정하시나요?
<Seony> 내일 리눅스 서버 관리자 인터뷰 있는데, 어느정도까지 준비해야할지 감이 안오네요...
<sungyo> 전 수정하면서 바로 톰보이에 적어놔요.
<sungyo> 참고한 링크를 적어놓던지요,
<Seony> 적어서 하는 거야 다들 그렇잖아요. 제 말은, 내일 인터뷰를 보는데 그런 설정하는 방법을 물어보면 어떻게 대처를 해야할지 난감하다는 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> PAM이나 /etc/security/access.conf 같은 경우는 설정이 길거든요..
<sungyo> 아^^;;; 전 '설문'을 하시는줄 알았어요.
<JSTae76> Seony, 기본적인건 외워둬요
<Seony> 결국 모든 서비스의 설정내용을 외울수는 없다는 얘기군요...
<Seony> 뭐 하긴, 아무리 Guru라고 해도 다 외울순 없겠죠
<JSTae76> Seony, 그건 실무직에 뛰고 계신분도^^
<Seony> 서비스가 한두개도 아니고...
<sungyo> 외국도 면접이 그런식으로 진행되나요?
<Seony> sungyo: 저도 처음이라서 감이 안오네요. 그래서 질문을... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내일 면접보러 가면 분명 컴퓨터 놓고 뭔가 시킬텐데...
<Seony> 설마, PAM에서 ssh의 유저접근을 모두 막아라... 이러면... 하나도 못할 것 같아서요... PAM 설정은 도저히 못외우겠떠라구요..
<JSTae76> Seony님 노트북에 SSH Server 설치하시고 안에 설정법을 가득 적어놓고 하라고하면 거기서 ssh jswlinux@~
<JSTae76> ^^
<sungyo> Seony, 혹시 면접 시물레이션이나 취업 세미나같은게 외국에서도 제공받을 수 있는 곳이 있나요?
<Seony> JSTae76: 그게 가능햇으면 여기서 아예 물어보지도 않았겠죠. ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> sungyo: 글쎄요. 그건 잘 모르겠어요
<JSTae76> 이클립스가 레티나 디스플레이를 지원하지 않네요 =_=..에잇, 코딩안해
<sungyo> 한국은 그쪽이 요즘 잘 활성화 되어져 있거든요. 그런데..외국 기업이셔서, 좀 다르실거 같네요.
<JSTae76> 않네요 > 안하네요
<Seony> sungyo: 네. 아무래도 한국이랑은 달라서 일종의 "정답"이 없는 형태죠. 여기는 한국처럼 면접관 2-3명에 면접자 우루루 들어와서 하는 면접은 안해요.
<Seony> sungyo: 여기는 면접은 딱 한명만 봐요...
<sungyo> 우움. 화이팅이십니다. *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<JSTae76> 슬슬 이륙을 시작하는구먼 ㅡ.ㅡ.. CPU 온도 101'
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<JSTae76> Seony, 좋은 결과있길빕니다^^
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<JSTae76> 가만보니 저는 내일 기말고사 마지막이네요..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> sungyo, 뭐하세요?
<sungyo> 면접 자료 리서치
<JSTae76> 코딩은 끝났나요ㅋㅋ?
<JSTae76> 전 이제 안드로이드 소스코드 다운로드가 거의 끝나가서 코딩 준비하네요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이번 인터뷰 준비하면서 느낀게, 정말 여태껏 리눅스 헛배웠구나 하는 생각이...
<Seony> dd 명령어 옵션도 제대로 다 모르고 있고...
<Seony> ps aux에서 나오는 메시지들이 의미하는게 뭔지도 다 모르고 있꼬...
<JSTae76> Seony,  저도 자주 그래요.. 어제 ". build/envsetup.sh"를 ".build/envsetup.sh"해버려서 한 4시간은 샜습니다ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 게다가 자료구조론에도 쥐약이라 프로그래밍도 잘 못해요...
<Seony> 역시 은행에서 돈놀이할 때가 제일 편했었네요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 지금 일에 만족하지않으신가요?
<Seony> 지금 하는 일이라면 학생이에요.
<Seony> 취업 준비생이라고 하는게 더 정확하겠네요
<JSTae76> Seony, 아하.. 그렇네요
<JSTae76> Seony, 원래 하시던 일이 리눅스 시스템 관리자시였죠?
<Seony> 아뇨. 은행원이었어요
<JSTae76> 미국와서..
<Seony> 미국와서는 처음부터 학생이었쬬
<JSTae76> 처음은 학생이였는데 그 이후에 프리랜서로 일하셨지..참ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 프리랜서로 일한게 아니라, 학생이면서 프리랜서로 알바를 한거죠.
<JSTae76> 아그런거였군요!
<Seony> 이번에 졸업하면서 취업준비 중인데... 암튼 인터뷰 준비하면서 부족함을 많이 느끼네요...
<nanun> Seony/ 좀 늦은 대화이기 하지만;; pam이든, 개발자가 주로 쓰는 scm 이든, 아직까지 어떠한 한 명령에 대해서 man을 모두 다 외우는 분을 못 뵈었어요.
<Seony> nanun: 그렇겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거의 신입직을 뽑는 자리니까 아주 어려운건 안시키겠지만...
<nanun> 네, man 이라도 참고하여 의미를 파악하고 일하면 감사할 정도에요 ;;
<sungyo> 혹시 인터뷰 익스피어런스 리서치 해보셨죠?
<Seony> 이력서에다 리눅스를 1996년부터 써오기 시작했다고 햇는데, 무쟈게 창피하네요 . ㅋㅋ
<Seony> sungyo: 네. 왠만한 예상질문은 이미 다 봤어요
<nanun> 96년.. 슬랙웨어 시절이었나요? +_+
<Seony> 네. 슬랙웨어..
<Seony> 2.2로 시작했죠
<sungyo> 그러시면야 뭐.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<nanun> 첨에 친구에게 리눅스를 알려주던 때가 생각이 나네요 @.@ 그 친구가 지금 사장이지만 ;;
<sungyo> 하와이쪽이 동양인이 많나요?
<JSTae76> ITU때문에 아직도 말이 많네요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> sungyo: 거의 다에요
<JSTae76> Anonymous도 움직이는것같고..
<Seony> sungyo: 아주 없다고 할 순 없지만, 백인우월주의자라면 적어도 하와이에서는 몸 사려야할 정도로 동양인이 대부분이죠..
<sungyo> 아는 사람이 예전에 외국 기업에 인사부쪽에서 일을 했었는데요,
<sungyo> 분위기가 좀 어떤지 잘 몰라서요. 동양인이 많아도 자신들이랑 일하는데 원활한 '의사소통'을 할수있는 사람을 찾을테네까요.
<sungyo> 무슨 일을 하는 회사인지 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<Seony> 이번에 인터뷰 보는 곳이요?
<sungyo> 예.
<Seony> 하와이 주립대학교에요
<sungyo> 아!
<sungyo> 회사가 아니군요.
<Seony> 네. 회사는 아니지만, 더 까다로워요.
<sungyo> 어떤 식으로요?
<Seony> 거진 준공무원에 가까운 직업이라서 사람을 쉽게 안뽑거든요
<sungyo> 아ㅡ.,ㅡ 그만큼 경쟁률이 있겠어요.
<sungyo> 우움...
<Seony> 문제는 경쟁률이 없어서 제가 2차 면접까지 가게됐다는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이에는 리눅스하는 사람도, 회사도 거의 없거든요...
<sungyo> 그럼, 이제 남은건 면접관 없에서 apeal밖엔 없겠네요.
<Seony> 아뇨. 어필이 아니라 실제 리눅스 서버를 다루는 스킬에 대한 인터뷰를 보는 거에요
<sungyo> 아...
<sungyo> 제가 생각한거랑은 좀 다른거군요.
<sungyo> 그런데 어차피 모든 리눅서들은 맨 페이지를 보면서 일하지 않나요?
<Seony> 맨페이지나, 책이나, 인터넷 끼고 일하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 저만의 매뉴얼을 만들어서 작업하니깐요...
<sungyo> 어쨌든 잘 보시고 오시길 기도하겠습니다.
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<sungyo> 기술직이라 상황이 좀 다르셔서 저는 영~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아니에요. 관심 감사합니다. 제가 해결해야할 문제죠...
<sungyo> 근데 주립대학 Admin 으로 들어가시면, 그곳에 종합이나 단과 전체를 다 관리해야 하는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 구인광고 낸 곳은 College of Education이에요.
<Seony> 한국말로 하면... 교육대학이라고 해야하나요?
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo> 에듀케이션.
<Seony> 거기 교수가, 오픈소스 쪽으로 강의를 하거든요..
<sungyo> 에듀케이션에서 왜 오픈소스를 다루죠?
<sungyo> 사용하는 도구가 있나요?
<Seony> 그러니까, 과학이나 컴퓨터를 가르치는 교육분야에서 오픈소스를 활용하는거죠..
<Seony> 미국 교육계에서 중요하게 생각하는게, Equal opportunity거든요.
<sungyo> 아, 교육대 안에서 디테일하게 나뉘어지는거였군요.
<Seony> 네. 그런 equal opportunity에서 오픈소스가 나름 중요하거든요...
<Seony> 비용없이 모두가 사용할 수 있다는 측면에서, low-income families한테도 평등한 권리가 주어지는거죠..
<sungyo> 그럼 그쪽에서 같이 일하시는건가요?
<Seony> 교수말로는, 교육대학 내에서 데탑 가상화를 구축할 거 같다고 하더라구요
<sungyo> 그러시군요.!!
<sungyo> 움. 잘 되시면 정말 괜찮으시겠어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 꼭 그렇진 않아요. 외국인 노동자 입장이라서, 비자도 해결해야하거든요...
<sungyo> 외국이 노동자 ㅠ,ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그나마 불법 외국인 노동자 학생에서 졸업하면서 "불법"자가 빠지게 됐쬬...
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 전 예배좀 다녀오겠습니다.
<Seony> 다녀오세요
<autowiz2012> 퇴근... 이 아니라 이제 본사 돌아와서... 문서 정리하고 저녁먹고 야근하고 아흑아흑
<sungyo> 서버가 갑자기 ssh 가 막혔는데 왜그런지 모르겠어요.
<sungyo> 삼바나 이런것도 다 막혀버린게 인터넷이나 랜카드가 안되는거 같기도 하구요.
<samahui> 어째 기온은 더 올라갔다는데 바람이 불어서 그런지 어제보다 훨씬 더 춥네요
<DarkCircle> 흠 제가 오전중에 북한의 1단 발사로켓이 거의 자체기술이라고 했는데
<DarkCircle> http://economy.hankooki.com/lpage/politics/201212/e20121212181019120280.htm
<DarkCircle> 맞는 말이긴 하네요
<DarkCircle> 윤웅섭 연세대 기계공학과 교수는 "우리는 1단 로켓을 러시아에서 들여왔지만 북한은 엉성해 보일지 몰라도 1단 로켓 기술을 완전히 국산화했다"며 북의 기술 우위를 인정했다.
<sungyo> 서버의 마 운트중 하나가 나갔나봐요,. 부팅할때 계속 에러를 뱉어주네요.
<sungyo> 전 쟁기들고 서버 갈아엎으러 좀 다녀오겠습니다.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 :)
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕히들 주무시고 좋은꿈 꾸세요^^
<ronan186> hi
<ronan186> some Korean here?
<ronan186> 안녕하세요, 저는 도움이 필요합니다
<agatha42> 도저히 설치가 되지 않아서 다시 왔습니다 원격으로 우분투 설치 도와주실분 계실까요
<agatha42> Len0k/ 부탁드려도 되겠습니까?
<agata42> 우분투 설치 원격으로 도와주실분 계실까요 혼자 해보려 했는데 도저히 되지 않네요
<jasonjang> agata42, 제가 지금 시간 없어서 돕지는 못하겠는데...하지만, 말씀이나 들어 볼 수있을까요? 설치환경, 설치할 버젼, 원격 방법 등...........이요
<agata42> 아
<agata42> 답변이 왔군요
<jasonjang> 답변보다 못한 건데요?! ㅎ
<agata42> 그냥 답이 왔다는 사실에 고마워서요
<agata42> 어 vmware에서 우분투 깔려고 하는데
<agata42> error5
<agata42> input/output error 이라고 뜹니다
<agata42> 계속 다른걸 깔아봐도 똑같이 뜨는바람에 말입니다
<jasonjang> 어제 얼핏 봐서...같은 내용인지 정확히 모르겠지만, 페이스북 내 우분투 한국사용자 모임에 비슷한 내용이 있던데...버츄얼 상테에서 12.10을 설치하는 중 오류가 있다"는 내용이고 그 와 관련해서 다른 분들이 알아 봤더니 타국 사용자들의 버그 보고가 있더라"는 내용으로 기억하합니다.
<agata42> 제가 이제 막 공부시작하는 정말 잘 모르는 사람이라서요
<samahui> 우선 vm 설정 잘못일 확율이 가장 높네요
<samahui> 가상드라이브 용량 확인도 해보시고요
<agata42> 네
<agata42> 용량은 인터넷 설정 그대로 해서 문제가 없을듯 한데
<samahui> 인터넷 설정 그대로 했다는게 무슨말씀이시죠?
<samahui> 잡아놓은 하드 용량이 어떻게 되시는지요?
<agata42> 20기가로 했구요
<samahui> 네
<agata42> 30기가로도 해봤어요
<samahui> 그럼 용량 문제는 아닌거 같은데
<samahui> 아! 실질적인 하드 용량은 빈공간이 얼마나 되죠?
<agata42> c에 90 d 에 200기가 정도 남아있어요
<samahui> 흠 ...
<samahui> 직접 봐야 알듯한데요
<agata42> 네 그러시군요
<agata42> 혹 시간 나실떄 도와주세요
<samahui> 네
<jasonjang> 반드시 vmware만 써야 해요? VirtualBox 를 쓰면 안돼요? 질문입니다.
<agata42> 아
<agata42> 그걸써도 되겠군요
<jasonjang> 저는 vm 보다는 요 몇년사이는 vb만 쓰고 있어요. 저는 아무 문제 없었어요.
<samahui> 보통 input/output 에러가 발생하는건 hdd, cd 등 드라이브들 문제입니다.
<agata42> 아 그렇군요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-13
<agata42> 다운 받는 속도가 극악적이네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요~ 인사가 늦었습니다~ 히히
<agatha42> 휴 버츄얼로도 돌려봤는데 역시 똑같은 문제로 인해서 오류가 뜨네요 혹시 원격으로 도와주실분 계실까요?
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<agatha42> 안녕하세요
<agatha42> 원격 해주실분 계실까요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<agatha42> yemharc/ 부탁좀 드려도 될까요?
<yemharc> ?
<agatha42> 가상 머신으로 우분투 까는데 오류로 인해서 설치가 되지를 않아서요 지식이 없엇 어찌할 방도가 없어서 원격조종 해주실수 없을까 합니다
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 원격 열고 주소 주세요
<agatha42> 잠시만요 처음해보는거라 어찌하느니 모르겠네요
<yemharc> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=xesines&logNo=120140227300
<agatha42> 115.161.204.68
<agatha42> 입니다
<yemharc> 접속 안되요;
<agatha42> 어라
<agatha42> 잠시만요
<yemharc> 방화벽에서 접속 허용 하셨어요?
<agatha42> 네
<yemharc> http://www.whatsmyip.org
<yemharc> 여기서 체크해보세요
<yemharc> 포트 3389 열려있는지
<agatha42> 115.161.204.68 - 라구 나오는데 ...
<yemharc> 사이트 들어가서 왼쪽에서 2번째 메뉴
<yemharc> port scanners
<agatha42> Port 3389 Timed-out
<agatha42> 서버포트라는 부분을 클릭하면 되나요?
<yemharc> 어플리케이션 포트요
<agatha42> 전부 timed-out 라고 나오네요
<yemharc> 음
<agatha42> 아 그 네이트온 같은걸로 원격 하는법 있지않나요?
<yemharc> 제가 윈도가 아니라서요
<agatha42> 어 그러면 차근 차근 설명해주시겠어요?
<agatha42> 원격 데스크톱 연결에들어갔습니다
<agatha42> 시스템 설정에는 현재 허용되어 있는상탱ㅂ니다
<agatha42> 상태입니다
<yemharc> 아뇨 애초에 뭐 설명이랄게 없는데...
<yemharc> 내컴퓨터 우클릭->설정에서 원격접속 허용 체크하고
<yemharc> 방화벽에서 원격접속 포트 허용 체크하면 끝인데요...
<agatha42> 방화벽 사용 안함으로 설정했습니다
<agatha42> 다시 접속 하면 되지 않을까요
<agatha42> 115.161.204.68
<agatha42> 정말 열심히 공부해야겠네요 아무것도 모르니
<yemharc> http://cfile22.uf.tistory.com/image/157944454EA029A02193ED
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아니 방화벽은 껐다고 하셨지
<yemharc> http://iptime.co.kr/bbs/view.php?id=faq_setup&page=1&ffid=&fsid=&dffid=&dfsid=&dftid=&sn1=&divpage=1&dis_comp=&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&dis_comp=&ng_value=&x_value=&no=525
<yemharc> 컴퓨터가 문제가 아니면 다음은 공유기
<agatha42> 아휴 정말 죄송합니다 시간만 축내서...
<agatha42> 다시 해보시겠습니까?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 역시 연결이 안되네요...
<yemharc> agatha42: yemharc@nate.com 등록하세요
<agatha42> 아 네 감사합니다
<yemharc> 가상머신서 원격이 될라나 모르겠네..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 하이요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 하이요^^
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 무한반복....ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ^^
<markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> markers, 안녕하세요^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 잠시 재부팅점 할게요 부트캠프 삭제 됏는지 확인겸 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아웅.. 나름 풀렸는데. 춥네요..
<razGon_web> 어제 망년회 했더니만... 몸이 아주 자근자근합니다.
<razGon_web> 잠도 엄청오구요
<razGon_web> 환자도 없어서리.
<yemharc> 음
<markers> 음
<razGon_web> 음?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 갑자기 인터넷 연결이 불량인거 같네요 -_-
<razGon_web> 이정도 수준이면 서버 불량이 아닐지요?
<samahui_tp> 전 확실히 느꼈어요... 제 무선랜이 불량이라는걸 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_tp> 네이트도 끊겼었거든요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 제몸이 불량입니다...
<razGon_web> 오늘 디게 피곤하네요...ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 저도 제 몸이 불량입니다.
<samahui> 살도 빼야하고 잠도 자야하는데
<samahui> 에휴...
<samahui> 답이 안나오네요
<samahui> ?
<razGon_web> 로지텍 무선 마우스인데 더블클릭이 너무 잘인식되는 경우는 무슨 문제가 있을까요?
<yemharc> 윈도에서요?
<razGon_web> 예
<yemharc> 마우스 설정에서
<yemharc> 더블클릭 인식 속도 조절 있을거에요
<razGon_web> 했는데 그부분은 정상입니다.
<razGon_web> 건전지 문제도 가능성있어 보입니다만.
<yemharc> 음..... 그거 말고 뭔가 이유가 없을거같은데...
<yemharc> 설마 별도로 드라이버가 필요한건 아닌가요?
<razGon_web> yemharc: 방청소라서 쫓겨낫습니다.
<razGon_web> yemharc: 일단 설치 해보겠습니다.
<agatha42> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 한 회사에서 공식적으로 고용하겠다는 통보를 받았는데.... 주립대학교 전산실 면접본게 아직 결과가 안나와서 고민 중이네요...
<DarkCircle_> Seony / 그러면 결정할 시간을 좀 더 달라고해보세요
<Seony> 그랬다가 괘씸하게 생각할까봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 당연히 주립대 전산실이 낫겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ 주립대 전산실은 아무래도 규모가 있을테니
<DarkCircle_> 하와이주립대 아닌가요?
<Seony> 아는 동생은, 선택을 하고자시고할 게 없는 거라고... 무조건 대학 전산실 가야된다고 하네요.
<Seony> 네 맞아요. 하와이 주립대학교
<DarkCircle_> ALOHA의 원산지.
<Seony> 오늘 면접 본거 잘본거 같거든요
<DarkCircle_> 무선 프로토콜의 시초죠
<Seony> 정말요?
<DarkCircle_> 네 무선통신의 시발점은 하와이거든요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<DarkCircle_> 마르코니의 그 무선통신이 아니라 컴퓨터로 하는 무선통신이요
<Seony> 근데 면접본 사람 왈, "신입 레벨의 서버관리자에게는 많은걸 요구하지 않는다"  => 결국 밑바닥부터 시작해라 이 얘기... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 하와이가 아시다시피 섬이 좀 떨어져있쟎아요
<Seony> 그렇죠..
<DarkCircle_> 그래서 이 캠퍼스랑 각 건물간의 연결체계를 어떻게 좀 해본답시고 하다가 만든게 ALOHA.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 이번에 서버실 구경 시켜줬는데... Bacula Backup tool이라는 생전 처음보는 오픈소스 백업툴을 쓰더라구요...
<Seony> 그래서, 솔직히 전부 다 처음보는 서비스 데몬들만 있따고 했더니, 당연히 소규모 서버에서는 거의 볼일이 없는 것들이라고... 또한, 초급 관리자는 알 필요도 없다네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 거의 뭐 뉘앙스가, 만약 고용되더라도 서버는 건드릴 생각하지 말라는 의미 같았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 그냥 당분간은 컴퓨터나 좀 고치고 회의실 프로젝터나 봐주고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그나저나 정말 주립대 취업됐으면 좋겠네요... 하와이 교육계는 주립대의 의존도가 아주 높아서 주립대의 위치가 거의 절대적이거든요...
<sungyo> 흐음, wol이 iptime쪽에서 패킷을 보내면 잘 작동하는데, wakeonlan 명령어를 쓰면 먹히지를 않네요.
<sungyo> 엇, 머리서 보는거여서 불이 들어온걸 제가 확인을 못한거였네요. '-'
<ahoops> 멋진 저녁입니다.
<sungyo> '-' 마
<sungyo> 멋진 저녁입니다.^^
<sungyo> 서버 여러대 관리하시는 분들은 업데이트 할때 한대한대 ssh로 접속해서 다 넣으시나요? 아님...일괄처리하게 해놓나요?
<Seony> sungyo: 수십대가 넘어가면 그걸 한 번에 제어하게 해주는 솔루션들이 있어요. 아마 다들 그거 쓰실 거에요
<sungyo> Seony, 면접은 잘 보고 오셨어요?
<Seony> 네. 보기는 잘 봤어요. 그리고 이미 한군데는 취업을 확정지어놨어요.
<Seony> 다만 오늘 면접보고온 곳을 더더욱 가고싶어서요... ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 학교 말씀이시죠.
<Seony> 네
<sungyo> 잘 되셨으면 좋겠네요.
<Seony> 저도 간절히 바라는 곳입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 백업용 컴퓨터가 운영체제가 여태껏 xp home이였어요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> razGon_web, Ha-Ee
<Seony> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> sungyo: 안녕하세여?
<razGon_web> 지금 메인컴을 와이프에게 점거 당했습니다.
<razGon_web> 그래서 노트북으로 들어왔습니다.
<sungyo> 저건 문제가 생기면 원격접속하기도 힘들고.... 에러가 나도 내용을 알기 힘들고... 그래서, 밀고 우분투 넣어버렸어요.
<sungyo> 서버 1테라에, 백업서버 1테라니까 이제 어떻게 백업시스템을 갖출지가 광건이네요. '-'
<razGon_web> 오웅..
<razGon_web> 저는 2테라 운영하고 1테라를 홈디렉토리만 백업하는 방식으로 하려구요
<sungyo> 2테라가 싱글 HDD 인가요?
<razGon_web> 솔직히 1테라는 금방넘어가더라구요.
<razGon_web> 예
<sungyo> 아, 그리고 1테라 하드가 한개가 더 있으시구요?
<DarkCircle_> 메인컴에서 lol
<sungyo> ssh에서 업그레이드 걸어놓고 접속 끊으면 작업 멈추죠?
<DarkCircle_> 네
<Seony> 네. 그래서 그럴 떈 screen 이라는 명령어를 쓰시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 걸어놓으시지 마시고
<DarkCircle_> -0-
<razGon_web> sungyo: 답이 늦었습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 한발꼬락 늦 ..
<sungyo> 엇, 그 사이 업뎃이 끝났네에ㅛ.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 1테라 외장하드가 있습니다.
<sungyo> 그러시면 1테라로 중요한것만 받아놓으셔도...^^;;;
<razGon_web> ssh클라이언트는 가정용이라면 넷사랑 xch4를 사용하면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 그렇게 구성하려구요.
<razGon_web> 생각은 그런데 실천하려니 맘대로 안되네요.ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 콘솔에서 그냥 ssh 명령 쓰셔도 딱히 문제 없습니다.
<sungyo> xch4를 검색했더니 재미있는게 나오네요, http://www.foils.org/gallery/xch4.htm
<razGon_web> 위그선이군요.
<sungyo> 예, 오랜만에 보네요.
<razGon_web> 아닌가? 쾌속정인가?
<sungyo> 위에껀 위그선 맞을껄요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그나저나 워드프레스는 공부하는 것보다 여러 플러그인을 깔고 설치해야지 뭔가 느는거 같아요
<ahoops> 저녁인데 맥주마시러 안가니..뭔가 제인생이 잘못되어져가는것같은 착각이 드네요.
<ahoops> 아, 이러면 안되는데 말이죠.
<ahoops> 역시, 여친이 있어야 해결될 문제인가보군요. OTL
<ahoops> vmware에 우분투 12.10을 설치했는데, 엑스가 안뜨고 그냥 콘솔이 떠버리는군요.
<ahoops> tools 설치를 강요하는 상황인지는 모르겠지만 좀 당황스럽네요.
<sungyo> razGon_web 서버 컴퓨터는 미니 아이티엑스인가요?
<yemharc> 냠
<yemharc> DarkCircle_: 하요
<DarkCircle_>  /- ㅅ-)/
<ronankai> hi
<ronankai> anyone here is Korean?
<sungyo> 예.
<DarkCircle_> almost everyone is korean :P
<DarkCircle_> \-_-/YAY
<sungyo> even people who live in other country, they are korean.
<DarkCircle_> yeah.
<ronankai> any Korean help me?
<sungyo> So what can i do for you.
<DarkCircle_> what kind of your problem?
<ronankai> I arrived in Korea yesterday, I turned on my computer and do not understand anything
<DarkCircle_> humm? ok.
<DarkCircle_> so?
<ronankai> So I came to Korea to play a game, but I can not register it
<sungyo> Oh, U R not korean.
<DarkCircle_> what kind of game?
<ronankai> Dugneon e fighrter
<DarkCircle_> ah ...
<ronankai> I need someone to register for me, if you want
<ronankai> you can talk in private conversation?
<ronankai> Darcicle
<ronankai> DarkCircle*
<DarkCircle_> humm?
<ronankai> you can register for me^
<DarkCircle_> I checked there site. and humm ... you need some private information.
<DarkCircle_> no I can't =3
<DarkCircle_> but humm ... you can ask there about something  to play game. from "고객센터"
<ronankai> you do not need to give me anything private, so me passing the login and password of the game ja ta good
<sungyo> 어, 갔네.
<sungyo> 왜 북미던파 안하고 굳이 한국던파를 하고싶어하는거죠?
<ahoops> 한국왔대자나요.
<sungyo> 한국껄 하고 싶었나?
<ahoops> 그런가봐요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ahoops> 던파가 재미있나봐요.?
<DarkCircle_> 한국에는 북미서버접속이 안될거예요 아마
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 그렇군요....
<sungyo> ahoops, 거기선 요즘에 어떤 게임들 많이 하나요?
<DarkCircle_> sungyo , 흠 근데 저거 아이피 정보 보시긴 하셨나요?
<sungyo> 어디서 확인하죠?
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 접속할때 뜨는군요 '-'
<DarkCircle_> 브라질에서 접속했는데요
<DarkCircle_> 제가 일단 속는셈 치고 ok를 했는데
<ahoops> sungyo, 여긴 보통 보면, 페이스북 게임을 많이 하는것같아요.
<DarkCircle_> 저 사람이 뭘 의도한거냐면
<DarkCircle_> 개인정보를 털어다가 해킹을하려는거였어요
<DarkCircle_> 크크
<sungyo> 그러네요. 브라쥘로 뜨네요.
<sungyo> 우라쥘.
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> inetrev:     201.35.223/24
<DarkCircle_> nserver:     ns03-cta.brasiltelecom.net.br
<DarkCircle_> nsstat:      20121209 AA
<DarkCircle_> nslastaa:    20121209
<ahoops> 눈가리고 아웅이였군요.ㅋ
<sungyo> 담부터는 저런거 들어오면 아이피 검색부터 해야겠어요...( - -)
<DarkCircle_> 아니 저기 위에 ..
<DarkCircle_> <ronankai> you do not need to give me anything private, so me passing the login and password of the game ja ta good
<DarkCircle_> 이 부분만 봐도 충분히 의심되지 않나요?
<sungyo> 예, 아디랑 패쓰워드만 달라고 하는게 말이 안되자나요.
<ahoops> 뭔가 어설픈..좀그랫죠.
<DarkCircle_> 머리에 총맞아서 뇌를 절단하지 않은 이상 로긴 정보를 달라는게 개인정보를 달라는거나 같다는걸 모르지 않죠
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ 안주니 가는군요.
<DarkCircle_> 상식적으로 준다는거 자체가 빠가죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 근데 써니옹 가셨네 .. IP 대역 통째로 킼밴좀 발라달라고 말씀드려야되는데
<sungyo> 킥밴....
<sungyo> 나중에라도 들어오면 전달해드려야겠군요 '-'
<ahoops> vmware가 버전이 7이라 안되나.
<ahoops> 최신버젼을 받아서 설치해봐야겠군요.
<razGon_web> sungyo: 죄송합니다. 아이가 깨버려서요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 메인보드는 미니 아이티엑스 맞습니다.
<sungyo> 고생하십니다~
<sungyo> 전 데탑으로 돌리고 있꺼든요 '-'
<razGon_web> 미니 아이티엑스에 2기가올리고 돌리고 있습니다.
<sungyo> smd인데, 거기에  sata가 꼽히질 않아 ide겨우 구해 돌리고 있는데 저건 나가면..ㄷㄷㄷ 복구가 까마득하네요.
<sungyo> smd -. amd
<razGon_web> 계속 켜놓구 있을 것을 처음부터 작정해서요. 전력량은 60와트 정도 나갑니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<sungyo> 지금 가지고 계신게 60와트 정도 나가시나요?
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> AMD E-350
<sungyo> 지금 제께 106w으로 나오거든요. 저게...사이트에서 조회했을때 값이에요.
<razGon_web> 대략 그정도 될겁니다. 아이들은 35와트 정도 나갑니다만.
<razGon_web> 아. 조회 어떻게 하나요?
<razGon_web> 함 확인해 보구 싶네요.
<sungyo> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine
<sungyo> http://cyber.kepco.co.kr/cyber/01_personal/01_payment/payment_calculate/payment_calculate.jsp
<sungyo> 두번째꺼는 한전 싸이트에요.
<sungyo> 위에서 시간대별 소비와트 잡으신 뒤에, 그걸 *24*31(또는30)한 값을 평소 내는 전력소모량에 더해서 차액을 구하시면 될거같아요.
<sungyo> 지금 저게 한달 내내 켰을때 저희집에선 8000원 안팎으로 계산되더라구요.(상가전기에요)
<razGon_web> 아이우유주고 왔습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그게 컴터에 대한 소비량을 계산해주는게 아니군요.
<sungyo> 어떤거요?
<razGon_web> 사이트에서 컴퓨터 전력량이요
<sungyo> 으음, 소비량이랑 전력량이랑 다른가요?
<sungyo> 아, 필요 파워말씀이신가요?
<razGon_web> 아. 조금 다른데요.
<sungyo> 엇 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<razGon_web> 아니요.
<sungyo> 그러네요.
<sungyo> 생각해보니 저건 소비량이 아니라 전력량이군요.
<razGon_web> 예
<sungyo> 전 뭐~한~거~죠? '-'
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ^^ 저건 전체 전력량 계산하는 거 아닌가 해서요
<sungyo> 예 맞아요.
<sungyo> 그런데 그걸 놓고선 소비전력으로 계산했어요.
<razGon_web> 제가 리뷰사이트 보니깐 대략 60와트까지 로딩이 올라가면 거기까지 나온다더군요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 작은 크기에 만족할만한 성능입니다.
<razGon_web> 새로지은 아파트여서 워낙 인터넷망이 정말 좋습니다.
<razGon_web> 세게 나오면 초당 10메가바이트 나옵니다.
<sungyo> 초당 10메가 '-' 좋네요.
<razGon_web> 병원쪽은 인터넷이 느리고 불안정해서요. 거기에는 전기량때문에 놓기 그렇더군요.
<razGon_web> 그래서 여기에 작게 만들어서 놓는데 소음도 거의 안들리고 좋습니다.
<razGon_web> 오히려 제가 쓰는 노트북의 팬소리가 들릴정도입니다.
<sungyo> 전 나중에 인텔  D350이였나..그걸로 생각해보고 있어요.
<razGon_web> 물론 다음에 서버를 만들때는 i3를 생각해 보겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 아이비브릿지 말고 샌디브릿지 정도요.
<sungyo> 제가 데탑 서버말고 NAS 가 따로 한대가 또 있거든요.
<razGon_web> 가격도 많이 싸졌고. 전력소비량이 적고요. 게다가 중요한건 서버는 그래픽보다는 시퓨라고 생각되서요.
<razGon_web> 멋지군요.
<sungyo> 그런데 걘...정말 할줄아는게 아무것도 없는 바보에요.
<razGon_web> 실은 나스를 구입하려다가 제가 직접제작하는게 나중에 쓰임에도 좋을거 같아서 그쪽 프로젝트는 아웃했습니다.
<razGon_web> 설마요!
<sungyo> 1테라 하드가 거기에 들어가있거든요. 대신 '안정성'이란 장점이 있더라구요.
<sungyo> 정말이에요.
<razGon_web> ajaxplorer정도는 쓸수 있겠네요.
<sungyo> drake님께서 커널 밀어넣어보시려다 손 터셨죠.
<razGon_web> 최소한 파일서버의 역할을 할텐데요.
<razGon_web> 헉.
<sungyo> 예. 파일서버만 하고 있어요.
<razGon_web> 무슨 그런일이.
<razGon_web> 웹서버도 안되는 건가요?
<sungyo> 대신 외부어플이 아무것도 설치가 안되요.
<sungyo> 웹서버는 자체 기능이 되요.
<razGon_web> 무슨 그런 망할 회사가.
<ahoops> 저도 파일서버로만 집에서 아톰쓰고 있습니다. (지금 아얄씨 머신)
<sungyo> 파일서버랑 amp만 돌아가서, 홈피나 파일서머 용도로 쓰고있죠.
<razGon_web> 그래도 그건 되겠군요.
<sungyo> popeye92, 안녕하세요~*
<razGon_web> 음악스트리밍 서비스요.
<razGon_web> popeye92: 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 음악 스트리미응ㄹ 하려면 안에다 뭘 설치해야 하자나요.
<sungyo> 아님 외부에서 ftp나 삼바로 연결해서 땅던지요ㅣ.
<razGon_web> 아니요. 웹서버만 되면 가능합니다.
<sungyo> 으음. 그런가요? php로 구현이 되나요:
<razGon_web> 그냥 단순히 엠피3파일과 php파일만 설치하면 됩니다.
<sungyo> 오, 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> ajaxplorer도 되고요.
<sungyo> 그럼 음악 스트리밍은 되겠네요 '-'
<sungyo> 전 대신에 그 여 에 데탑 서버를 붙여버렸어요.
<sungyo> 여 -> 옆에
<sungyo> 왜 제 서버는 vnc 접속을 자꾸 거부하는걸까요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<popeye92> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 네 안녕핫에ㅛ>^^
<sungyo> 안녕하세요.^^
<sungyo> 포럼 홈피에서 들어오셨나요?
<razGon_Xch> 죄송합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 갑자기 나가게 되었네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 메인 컴으로 옸습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 왔습니다.
<sungyo> 사모님께선 일 끝나셨구요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅇ{ㅂ
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 불법점거입니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 둘중 어느분이요?
<sungyo> 6
<razGon_Xch> 와이프죠.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 이방은 제영지입니다.
<sungyo> 오오.
<sungyo> 사모님 영지엔 컴터가 따로 있으시구요?
<razGon_Xch> 이방에 CPU가 몇개 있을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 10개는 넘을 겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> PDA도 있으니.
<sungyo> 으음? 어떻게 그렇게까지 ..
<sungyo> 아,
<razGon_Xch> 죽은 노트북2개.
<razGon_Xch> 여기는 전자기기와 책의 자리입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 거기에 청소기까지
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 청소기, 춥지는 않으세요?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 한마디로 창고입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데. 제가 있으면 인구밀도가 가장 높아요.
<razGon_Xch> 아이둘이 다 들어와있어서요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 지금도 딸이 있습니다.
<sungyo> 엄마 한창 따라다닐때 아닌가요?
<sungyo> 큰딸? 작은딸?
<razGon_Xch> 아빠 따라 다녀요.
<sungyo> 엄마는 맨날 봐서 그런가보군요ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_Xch> 그럴지도요
<sungyo> 하이,
<gonyange> 하잉
<sungyo> gonyane,  안녕하세요^^
<gonyange> 방가워요..^^
<sungyo> 이상하게도 제 서버의 vnc는 말을 안들어요.
<sungyo> 제가 싫은가봐요.
<razGon_Xch> 뭘로 설치하셨는지요?
<razGon_Xch> 방법은 두가지 방법이 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 드디어 아이패드용 유투브 앱이 나왔습니다.ㅎ
<gonyange> 움
<sungyo> 우분투 12.04, vnc 는...자체 기능인 vino인가, 그거랑 vnc4server 두개 다 해봤어요.
<sungyo> 옆에 컴에선 잘만되는데 말이죠. '-'
<razGon_Xch> x11vnc는요?
<sungyo> 그건 안해봤네요.
<razGon_Xch> 함 설치해보세요.
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_Xch> 윤여준 교수의 찬조연설 나오는 군요
<razGon_Xch> http://www.dt.co.kr/contents.html?article_no=2012121402010151759002
<gonyange> 아...와이파이를 못잡아서 큰일이네요....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 타이젠 리눅스에 대한 이야기입니다.
<gonyange> 움
<gonyange> 벌써 나왔나
<razGon_Xch> gonyange, 원래 작년 1분기에 나온다고 했는데 벌써 1년이 지났네요.
<sungyo> 미국에선 또 총기사고네요.
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 툭하면 나오는 이야기니깐요
<gonyange> 움...그렇군요..삼성거는 딱히 쓰고싶지 않지만
<sungyo> 제가 답문이 없다면 잠든걸로 알아주세요....'-'
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<gonyange> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎ
<gonyange> 이거..무선랜 드라이버 까는데 안되네여..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 윈도우인가요?
<sungyo> 아, CNN에서 아나운서들끼리 싸우네요.
<gonyange> 흙...우분투12.10
<razGon_Xch> 허걱.
<razGon_Xch> 우분투면....ㅠㅠ
<gonyange> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 혹시? Ncubic?
<razGon_Xch> 아이피타임것인지요?
<gonyange> 음..
<gonyange> rt3290
<razGon_Xch> 리얼텍 것이군요.,ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 답없습니다.
<gonyange> 네
<gonyange> 흐
<razGon_Xch> 여러가지 설치해보셔야 합니다. ㅠㅠ
<gonyange> ㅠㅠ
<gonyange> 짐...폰으로 usb테더링해서 쓰는중..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<gonyange> 무선이 안돼니..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> razGon_Xch, 혹시 미드 보세요?
<razGon_Xch> 요즘은 안봅니다.
<sungyo> 보시던거있나요?
<razGon_Xch> suits
<razGon_Xch> 이거요. 시즌2까지 나왔습니다.
<gonyange> 아..핸드폰 구경중인데 구경만 하네요 돈이 엄어서..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 폴더, 가슴으로 추천합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 뽐뿌로 가세요.
<gonyange> ㅎㅎㅎ액정깨진 센세 쓰고 있어서..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> (" " )뽐뿌가 뭐죠?
<gonyange> 원x5 사고싶어서..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> www.ppomppu.co.kr
<razGon_Xch> 윤여준 교수 말잘하네요
<razGon_Xch> 저런 사람이 보수라는 것이 정말 멋지군요.
<razGon_Xch> 잠시 저 아이에게 소환요.
<gonyange> 머좀 먹으러갈게요..^^
<gonyange> 안녕히
<sungyo> 저도 오늘은 일찍 GG 쳐야겠습니다.  서버가 단단히 삐졌네요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아이 겨우 재우고 왔네요.ㅎ
<samahui> 고생하셨습니다
<samahui> ^^ 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요. 전 이만 퇴근합니다 ~~~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76,
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 왔군요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 넵ㅎ
<JSTae76> 앗녕하세요
<jasonjang> 하하하,안녕하십시오~
<imsu> 안녕하세요~!~!
<jasonjang> 올만요~ imsu !!
<jasonjang> 아, 이번 주말이 송년 모임인가? 시간되요?
<JSTae76> 다들 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz_> 안녕히들 주무세요~~
<jasonjang> 오랫만ㅇ................갔냐? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 입니다..........라고 할려구 했는데... ㅎㅎㅎ
<parkmsw> 저기요
<parkmsw> 아무도 안계신가요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 서버가 랜카드를 못잡는 치명적 오류를 뱉어내네요.
<sungyo> 껐다 켜주면 되는데 그러고 나면 이미 fstab에서의 마운트는 물건거 가버리는 상황...
<sungyo> 허허...분명, 앞전까지 잘 되던 놈이 새로 깔고 나니 hard way를 걸어주는 이걸 어찌해야할지.
<razGon_web> 허거거
<sungyo> 좋은아침입니다.^^
<razGon_web> 광주는 비오고 잇씁니다.
<sungyo> 많이 오나요>
<sungyo> 리붓좀 하고오겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 안드로이드 패드들이 물량 공세 하는군요.
<razGon_web> 싱글부터 쿼드까지.
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> 서버가 난리네요.
<razGon_web> 저도 어제 업데이트 하다가 꼬여서 홈피가 작동불능입니다.ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-14
<sungyo> 역쉬~ 업뎃이 문제인가요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> x11vnc 딱 한번 오픈해보고 닫혔네요.
<sungyo> 되던넘이 안되니 이건 더 약올라요.
<sungyo> 아, 찾았네요.
<razGon_web> 허거걱.
<razGon_web> x11되던가요?
<sungyo> 예. 찾았어요. 뭐가 문제이고 어떻게 명령을 줘야 하는지를요.
<razGon_web> 그거에 ssvnc쓰시면 되는데. 문제는 가상화가 되면 한글이 안된다는 거랑 한영전환키가 안먹는다는게 함정이죠.
<sungyo> 아주 자알~ 열리네요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_web> 그래도 연결은 가장 안정적입니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> vnc클라이언트는 어떤걸루 쓰세요?
<sungyo> ssvnc가, 클라이언트인가요?
<sungyo> 클라는 우분투에서 그냥 주어지는거 써요.
<sungyo> ssvnc라는 서버가 또 있나요?
<razGon_web> 아~ 그게.
<razGon_web> x11vnc는 서버프로그램이구요. 이건 우분투에 설치되는 거요.
<razGon_web> ssvnc,realvnc같은 것은 클라이언트로 접속 프로그램을 말하는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> tightvnc 뭐 이런거 있죠.
<razGon_web> 같은 vnc 서버로 열어도 클라이언트가 달라질수 있구요.
<sungyo> 그게 다 클라군요. 저같은 경우에서는 x11이 서버측에서 아예 작동이 안되었었어요.
<sungyo> 어떤게 빨라요?
<razGon_web> 반대로 클라이언트는 같아도 vnc서버를 다르게되게 하죠.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 잘은 모르지만 realvnc가 빠르긴 합니다.
<razGon_web> 그리고 한영전환키가 먹히는 프로그램도 있구요
<sungyo> 아, 그렇군요. 클라에서 한영전환이 안먹히는군요.
<razGon_web> 대신 좌측 shift+space키로 전환하죠.
<sungyo> 먹히는게 어떤건지 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<razGon_web> 한/영 키누르면 전환
<razGon_web> 안되나요?
<razGon_web> 환자보구 왔습니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 음, 저는 한영키로도 전환이 잘 되는거 같아요.
<sungyo> 롯데카드에서 포인트카드 발급해주겠따고 막무가내로 전화를 했는데, 군기좀 잡았어요.
<markers> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> ^^ 굿모닝
<markers> 맥 OS에서 브라우저를 화면 좌단이나 우단에 붙이는 방법 없나요?
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니다.
<sungyo> 네 좋은아침입니다.^^
<ahoops> sungyo, 개발자세요?
<sungyo> ahoops, 절대로 아닌에요.^^;;;;;
<sungyo> 아닌에요->아니에요
<ahoops> 근데 막 코딩도 하시고 그렇자나요.
<ahoops> 개발자고만요~뭘~
<sungyo> 전 단지 제 삶의 자리를 지키기 위해 코딩할뿐...^^;;;;
<sungyo> 개발자분들은 저기 저곳에, 광선검을 들고 제국과 싸우시는 제다이들이시죠.
<ahoops> 크크
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 오늘 하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요.
<ahoops> 네안녕하세요.
<ahoops> sungyo, vnc 잘되세요?
<sungyo> 예 서버, 백업서버 두개 다 뚫어놨어요.
<ahoops> 네네
<markers> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.^^
<ahoops> markers, 좋은아침입니다~
<ahoops> vmware 7.x에서 우분투 12.10을 설치하면 엑스가 안뜨고
<ahoops> 9.0에서 설치하면 프리징이 되는군요.
<sungyo> 전 식사하로 가보겠습니다 ==3
<ahoops> 네네 맛나게 드세요~
<samahui> 외근갔다왔더니
<samahui> 점심시간 이군요
<samahui> 밥 먹고 오겠습니다. 즐겁고 풍족한 점심 시간 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 오늘 점심은 비도오구 해서 라면 먹기로 했습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cai_> -_-) 급기야 이젠 카톡팀에서 블로그글을 내려달라는 메일까지 오는군요..
<sungyo> cai_, 어떤글을 올리셨길래요?
<cai_> sungyo: http://www.bpak.org/blog/ 맨 앞에 보이는 4개요
<sungyo> 프로토콜을 올려버리셨네요.
<sungyo> 아... 카카오톡팀이 난감할만도 하겠는걸요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cai_> 그래서 어떻게 답변할지 생각중이에요 -.-; 일단 일이 바빠서 미뤄두긴 했지만요..
<ahoops> cai_, 글잘봤습니다~ 덕분에 재미있는 상상좀 했습니다. :)
<cai_> ㅎㅎ 넵! 방문해주셔서 감사합니다
<samahui> exFAT 리눅스에서 지원하지 않는 파티션이죠?
<DarkCircle_> 지원합니다
<DarkCircle_> 인식 잘돼요
<DarkCircle_> 최소한 NTFS 보단 낫 .
<samahui> 그런가요? 전 외장장치 exFAT만 자주 문제를 일으켜서요
<samahui> 우분투 기준입니다
<samahui> ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 인식이 안되는 문제인가요?
<DarkCircle_> 아니면 인식은 되는데 가끔씩 죽는 ?
<samahui> 기본적으로 인식이 안되더군요.
<samahui> 그래서 인식가능하게 프로그램설치하고 인식 시켰더니 가끔씩 파일 옮기다 죽어버리더군요
<samahui> 중요한 파일 복사하기가 아니라 옮기기로 옮겼다가 날려 먹어버렸네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> gb
<samahui> 휴
<samahui> 다행이 백업해놨던게 있군요.
<DarkCircle_> 일단 커널에 fuse가 로드 되었는지
<DarkCircle_> ...
<DarkCircle_> lsmod | grep fuse
<samahui> 커널 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle_> 확인하시고 quantal 올려놓으시면 그 이외의 문제는 딱히 없어 보일 것 같네요 :)
<samahui> 설정이나 설치는 정상적이고
<samahui> 메모리 문제 갔아요
<samahui> 윈도우에서 문제 일으키는군요
<DarkCircle_> 메모리 문제라 ...
<DarkCircle_> 윈도우에서도요?
<samahui> 지금 테스트 중입니다 .
<DarkCircle_> 메모리 사용하신지 기간이 얼마쯤 되셨나요?
<samahui> 메모리를 가상 CD로 잡아 놨던건데 그때문인거 같아요.
<samahui> 한 2년 정도 된 녀석입니다
<DarkCircle_> 그러면 충분히 맛이 갈 때가 됐군요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle_> 아마 읽고 쓰다가 슬슬 뭔가 터질 가능성이 있을겁니다. 백업 꼭 해두세요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 백업 덕분에 살았습니다
<samahui> 개발하던 프로젝트 데이터 일부분 옮기다가 뻑나서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 덜컹! 했습니다
<samahui> 심장이 분열되는 느낌이였어요
<DarkCircle_> 동감하네요 크크 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 다행이 백업이 있었어서
<DarkCircle_> 전 얼마전에 개발하던 내용 잔뜩 들어간 USB 잃어버렸는데 통째로 ..
<samahui> 오늘한것만 날렸네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 헉
<DarkCircle_> 근데 그게 지금 데탑 응급 복구용이라서요 (...)
<DarkCircle_> 데탑 박살 안나길 빌어야 ;;;
<samahui> 전 복구용은 IODD용 ISO파일로 잘 구워 놨습니다.
<DarkCircle_> USB가 요새 보니까 겁나게 작던데
<DarkCircle_> 어떤넘은 뻥안치고 손가락 마디 하나만하더라고요 -.-
<samahui> 시디 구워 놨다가 시디 인식문제 격은 적도 있어서 못믿겠더군요
<DarkCircle_> 중요 데이터 빼돌리기에는 참 좋은데
<DarkCircle_> 너무 작아도 잃어버리기가 쉽다는점은 정말 좀 아닌듯 ..
<samahui> USB 32기가 짜리 손구락 한마디 만한거 있기든 한데
<samahui> 넘 작아도
<samahui> 네 잃어버리기가 쉽죠
<DarkCircle_> 그렇다고 열쇠고리를 달아주거나 그런것도 아니죠 -_-;
<DarkCircle_> 끈도 부실한걸로 달아주고 =3
<samahui> 전 USB가 문제 일으키는 경우가 많아서 절대로 백업은 USB안해야 겠다고 다짐해버릴랍니다
<samahui> 오늘 문제로 확정입니다.
<DarkCircle_> USB보단 차라리 외장 SSD나 외장 하드로 크크
<DarkCircle_> 아 SSD는 좀 아닌가 -.-
<samahui> SSD도 문제 나면 무섭습니다
<DarkCircle_> 여태껏 써보았던 경험으로는 외장하드도 노트북용 말고 데탑용 묵직한거
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 지금 쓰는 외장하드 하나가 예전 쓰던 노트북에서 분리해놓은 SSD인데
<DarkCircle_> 그런걸 좀 써야 덜 불안하더라고요
<samahui> 이놈이 빠르기는 좋은데 좀 불안하더군요
<DarkCircle_> SSD 통째로 박살난 이야기는 몇번 들어봤는데
<samahui> 데탑용은 자체 안전성을 떠나서... 전력공급부분에서 에러가 가끔 있습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 하드같으면 뻑나면 디스크 원판을 교체해서 갈리는데
<DarkCircle_> SSD는 그냥 버려야 하는 (...)
<samahui> 제 외장하드 데탑용은 전원 아뎁터 고장으로 못쓰고 있지요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle_> 헐 그러면 전파사에서 그냥 사세요 =3 =3 =3
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 고장난거 전파사에 들고 가면 맞춰줍니다. 똑같은 볼트에 똑같은 전류값에
<DarkCircle_> 똑같은 구뇽 싸이즈에 ...
<DarkCircle_> 아 전극도 문제인데요 구뇽 안쪽이 - 바깥쪽이 + 이런식이거든요
<samahui> 가끔 싸다표 외장하드의 경우는 전파사 아뎁터가 더 좋더군요
<samahui> 기본 포함 아뎁터 문제로 종종 열받은 적도 있죠
<DarkCircle_> 근데 가끔 이게 방향이 다를 경우가 있습니다. ㄱ- 이것도 전파사가서 해달라고 하면 선 끊어다가 돌려 묶고 수축튜브로 해서 말끔하게 다 해주더군요
<DarkCircle_> 단가 낮추려고 저질어댑터 쓰다가 하드가 나가버리는 경우가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 근데 하드에 전원공급하는 목적은 두가지거든요
<samahui> 전 한번 경험해 봤어요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 5볼트랑 12볼트 두개들어가는데
<DarkCircle_> 5볼트는 회로제어용이고 12볼트는 모터제어용입니다.
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 가운데에 그라운드 라인이 두개가 박히죠
<DarkCircle_> 그래서 선이 네가닥.
<samahui> 대학때 뜯어서 자주 수리하곤 했는데
<DarkCircle_> SATA는 어떨지 모르겠네요
<samahui> 다 까먹었어요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle_> SATA는 딱 보면 그냥 일자 튜브 하나라섴ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 내부는 비슷할꺼 같은데요
<samahui> 전 요즘은 분해를 않해봐서 ...
<samahui> 아! 분해 할때도 있죠. 처분할때
<DarkCircle_> 예전 같으면 선 하나 끊어지면 어찌 해보겠는데
<samahui> 분해해서 디스크 자체를 박살내고 버립니다
<samahui> 예전에 무서운 경험이 있어서
<DarkCircle_> 요새는 안에 선 하나 끊어지면 다 갖다버려야돼요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 전자 제품도 마찬가지고 .. 부품하나 나가리나면 보드째로 바꿔야 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle_> 고친다고 용쓰다가 오히려 나머지 파트를 다 태워먹는 경우도 있고 ..
<samahui> 컴공나왔으면서 저도 납땜질은 정말 못합니다.
<samahui> 그래서 전산쪽으로다가 전공해버렸죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 납땜질은 그냥 스킬일 뿐이죠 크크
<DarkCircle_> 전류값 저항값 계산 잘해서 박아주고
<samahui> 납땜질도 능력입니다... 내가 보기에는 ㅋ
<samahui> 손재주 자체요
<DarkCircle_> 스키매틱에 설명해주는거 적당하게 잘 해석하고 ..
<samahui> 전 손떨려서 못해요
<samahui> 미세한건 더더욱
<DarkCircle_> 저도 수전증이 겁나 심해서 어디 가서도 수전증 있다고 꼭 말하는데
<DarkCircle_> 납땜할때 사실 제일 쥐약인게 수전증이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 그래서 어떤식으로 극복을 하냐면
<samahui> 최근에 노트북중에 도시바 15인치 타블렛이 있었는데 이놈이 그래픽카드 팬이 잘 죽어서
<DarkCircle_> 아얘 높이가 안높은 빳빳한 상자나 이런걸 올려놓고
<DarkCircle_> 거기 위에 손을 대요
<samahui> 그 팬을 USB포트에 물려주는 방식으로 극복하거든요
<DarkCircle_> 그러면 수전증이 좀 나도 어느정도 바닥에 대고 있으니까 괜찮더군요 .
<samahui> 근데 이게 손이 떨려서
<samahui> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 허허 ...
<samahui> 그래픽카드 죽지 않게 해주려다가 보드를...
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그래서 처분해 버렸죠
<DarkCircle_> 올레 \-_-/
<DarkCircle_> (응?)
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle_> 근데 보드에 선이 끊어지면
<DarkCircle_> 어떻게 납을 잘 묻혀다가 복구를 할 수 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle_> 수전증이라 망
<DarkCircle_> (...)
<samahui> 그게 문제죠
<samahui> 납을 적당하게 똑 떨궈 붙여줘야하는데
<samahui> 제가 납땜질하면
<samahui> 두둑하니 옆에 간섭하게 붙여지죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 손이 덜덜거리니 방법이 없더군요
<samahui> 술도 잘 안마시는데 왜이러는지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle_> 그 납땜할때 보면 구리실 꼬아다가 만든게 있는데
<DarkCircle_> 솔더윅이라고 이것도 잘쓰는 사람이 미리 어디다가 예열해놓고 대서 샥샥 해야 그걸 제거하는데
<DarkCircle_> 못하면 .. 흠
<samahui> 그렇쵸
<DarkCircle_> 회로기판이 인쇄기판이라고 그러쟎아요?
<DarkCircle_> 선 부분 빼고 다 깎았다고해서 ..
<DarkCircle_> 그 선 부분이 솔더윅에 엉겨 붙으면서 위로 딸려올라와요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 망.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> samahui, 혹시 납땜 실 굵기 몇미리 짜리 쓰세요?
<samahui> 전 손떨림땜시 두꺼운거 못써요
<DarkCircle_> 전 0.3미리 짜리 쓰는데
<DarkCircle_> 무연땜실이라 한번 제대로 해버리면 고주파 땜기 아니면 땜해버린거 풀기 어려운걸로 ..
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 납실이 녹는점이 낮아서 좋긴 한데요 요샌 RoHS가 대세라서 ...
<DarkCircle_> samahui, 혹시 내일 오세요?
<samahui> 전 이번에도 대전가서 못가요
<samahui> 주말에 일이 있는경우가 많네요
<samahui> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 출장가시는군요 Orz
<samahui> 다음 기회에 뵈요
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 대전은 양호하죠
<samahui> 오늘 저녁에 가서 일요일에 올라옵니다 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle_> 포항까지 가시는 분도 있는데 (...)
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle_> 일주일 내내
<samahui> 대전이 양호해서 문제입니다.
<samahui> 가깝고 가기 좋다고 자주 보내대서요
<DarkCircle_> 글게요 ㄱ-
<samahui> 거기다 전 고향이라 더 그래요
<DarkCircle_> 아마 회사에선 KTX 비용을 대줄거 같 ..
<samahui> 집에 가면 되잖아 이러면서 대놓고 보내죠
<samahui> 특실로 줍니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 가는김에 그냥 후딱 가버려라 =3
<DarkCircle_> 라고 .. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 그거 혹시 뭐더라
<samahui> 그래서 버스타고 가서 기차비만 챙깁니다.
<DarkCircle_> ktx 카드 만드셨나요?
<samahui> 아니요 저희는 실비 처리 입니다.
<DarkCircle_> 아 신용카드가 아니라요
<samahui> 그래서 이왕이면 비싼거 편한거 탑니다
<DarkCircle_> 회원카드인데요
<samahui> 신용카드도 있고요
<DarkCircle_> 포인트 쌓아다가 몰래 돈챙기고
<samahui> 회원카드는 아니고 회사 법인카드 가지고 있습니다
<DarkCircle_> 그걸로 기차 꽁짜로 탈 수 있어요
<samahui> 개인법인이라고
<DarkCircle_> 음 제가 말씀드린건 그냥 회원카드
<samahui> 그게 대전만 가는게 아니라
<samahui> 외국갈때도 있고
<DarkCircle_> 포인트 적립카드 쯤이라고 보시면 돼요
<samahui> 그런걸 떠나서 다른 판공비나 활동비등등 다 주기때문에
<DarkCircle_> 외국 갈때면 흠 뱅기 포인트카드 챙기시면 그걸 몰래 개인 포인트 카드에 넣어버리세요
<samahui> 걍 카드 하나 손에 줘어주더군요
<samahui> 안그래도 그렇게 하고 있습니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 5%씩만 쌓아놔도 나중에 다 돈 ..
<samahui> 뱅기는 재 카드로 긁고
<samahui> 실비처리로 영수처리해서 받습니다
<DarkCircle_> 크크크
<DarkCircle_> 근데 외국 출장이라니 회사가 좀 큰가 보네요
<samahui> 그리고 할인받을거 다 받고 포인트 챙기고
<samahui> 크다기 보다는 일이 많습니다 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle_> 무역회사인카 -ㅠ-
<samahui> 프로그래머입니다
<DarkCircle_> 아 무역회사 아니라도 외국 출장은 언제든지 있겠군요
<DarkCircle_> 아 왜 그걸 생각 안했지 ㄱ-
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle_> 근데 그렇게 정신없이 일하면 휴일이 평일날에 나올거 같은데 웬지 ..
<DarkCircle_> 주말에도 일하러 나가고 ..
<DarkCircle_> 뭐랄까 그냥 공장다니는거 같은 느낌 말이죠
<samahui> 보통은 9시출근 5시 퇴근 토일 휴무 입니다
<samahui> 정해진건
<samahui> 하지만 현실은...
<samahui> 월화수목금금금
<samahui> 출근은 9시 맞지만 퇴근은 없지요
<DarkCircle_> 아얘 그냥 8~10일에 한번 하루종일 쉬어라 이래버리면 그나마 아 이날 휴일이구나 이렇게 계산하면서 좀 뭔가 휴일에 몸을 기대로 위안을 삼을 수 있는데
<DarkCircle_> 예측 불가능한 상황이란게 참 -_- 피곤하게 만드는듯
<samahui> 회사 내부에서 연구소에 있는지라
<DarkCircle_> 굳이 토일 주말 아니더라도 마루바닥에 몸을 기댈 수 있는 하루가 주어지면 그것만으로도 참 좋죠 크크
<samahui> 출퇴근 자율 휴일 보장 이라고 합니다... 계약할때는...
<samahui> 근대 막상 일때문에... 그런게 없죠
<samahui> 할거는 하고 쉬어라니까
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle_> 할거는 하고 쉬어라면 크크
<DarkCircle_> 최악의 경우에는 명절 반납 -_-
<samahui> 가끔 못참겠으면 일챙겨서 집으로 튀기도 합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 제가 그걸 흠 중학교때 한번 당해봐서 =3
<samahui> 집에서도 일뿐이지만... 그래도 뭔가 편안하자나요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 집이니까 편안하죠 ㅋㅋ 집이 아니면 흑.
<samahui> 글고보니 재택근무도 가능할거 같은데... 직책이 팀장이라 힘드네요
<samahui> 가끔 대학원생 뽑으면 학위 땜시 재택시키는데... 것도 보안때문에 한계가 있어서 ...
<DarkCircle_> 팀장이면 출근 시간은 좀 늦어도 퇴근시간은 무조건 뒤로 가지 않나요? 크크
<samahui> 그게 그렇더군요
<DarkCircle_> 팀원들 다 가면 뒤치닥거리+똥치우기+보고서작성 등등등
<samahui> 그리고 출근도 조금 빨라져요 아침 회의 있는날은 더욱더 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 가장 싫은게 문서 작업이죠
<samahui> 보고서 작성
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle_> 문서작업할때 가끔 그날 한일이 딱히 정리가 안되면 뭔가 ㅈ망스럽 ..
<DarkCircle_> 뭐라고 보고를 해야 하나부터 시작해서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 전 속편한 타입이라 그런건 마음대로 씁니다
<samahui> 차후 고치면 되니까 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 회의 끝나고 내용 변경하는 경우도 있죠
<samahui> 우선 총무부장과 친해야 합니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이사님과도 친해지고
<DarkCircle_> 뒤에서 몰래 부뷧부뷧 (먼산)
<samahui> 회의때 발표하고 나중에 딴소리 신공!
<samahui> 하지만 서류는 이미 조작완료
<samahui> 그런겁니다
<samahui> 보고서만 확실하면 되죠
<samahui> 나중에 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 보고서가 중요하죠
<DarkCircle_> 결정적인건 딴소리가 나와도 보고서 내용이 확실해야
<DarkCircle_> 말보단 문서가 더 일관되고 신뢰성 있고
<DarkCircle_> 무엇보다도 비휘발성이니까요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 에휴 그만 정리하고
<samahui> 대전으로 가야겠네요
<samahui> 저녁에 영화 한편 보고 갈라 했는데 어찌 될지 모르겠네요
<samahui> 농땡이 이렇게 피우는 거죠
<samahui> 데이트 할 시간이 없으니
<DarkCircle_> 데이트를 못하시다니 ...
<DarkCircle_> 헣헣
<DarkCircle_> yemharc / ?
<samahui> 영화 볼겁니다
<samahui> 오늘 호빗을 하는군요
<samahui> 좋아하는 시리즈 인지라
<samahui> 봐야겠네요
<samahui> 여친님이랑 영화보고 막차타고 내려가야겠어요
<samahui> 출장지 전화번호 하나 핸드폰으로 돌려놓고
<samahui> 어짜피 내일 일하면 되니까
<samahui> 농땡이 피워야죠
<samahui> 이바닦이 다 그런거 아니겠습니까
<DarkCircle_> 크크크
<DarkCircle_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> 몇일밤 밤샘하고 죽어라 일하고
<samahui> 이런식으로 조금 쉬어줘야
<samahui> 살아남죠
<DarkCircle_> 근데 그러다가 언제 훅갈지도 모르는게 개발자의 숙명이라 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle_> 개발자는 공장 노동자들처럼 정기검진 더욱 자주 해야 하고 건강도 더 많이 챙겨야 하고 ..
<samahui> 보험만 10개 넘게 들었습니다
<samahui> 건강검진은 정기적으로 받고 있고
<samahui> 살려고 몸에 좋은것만 먹고
<samahui> 담배도 안하고
<samahui> 술도 잘 안하고
<samahui> 잠은 잘 못자지만 한번 자면 푹 세상모르고 자고
<samahui> 흠... 밥 많이 먹고
<samahui> 또 뭐 있더라.. 아무튼 ... 그러합니다
<samahui> 아 주말에 쉬는 날이면 언제나 운동합니다 .
<samahui> 그래도 살이 안빠지는건 에러!
<DarkCircle_> 배달음식 안시켜먹는거만 해도 ...
<DarkCircle_> 흠 아마 건강의 반은 챙길 수 있을거 같더군요
<samahui> 그것도 에러내요
<samahui> 먹는건 잘먹는데
<samahui> 라면도 좋아하고
<DarkCircle_> ë©´!
<samahui> 혼자살다보니 배달음식도 좋아라하는군요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> razGon_iPad, 너브죽
<razGon_iPad> 후... 미치겠다.
<DarkCircle_> 배달음식의 대부분은 면 아니면 밀가루 내지는 이게 아니면 기름기 이런거 나오지 않나요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 데이타가 엉겼었나봐요...
<DarkCircle_> 치킨도 밀가루 옷 있지
<DarkCircle_> 기름 잔뜩 있지
<DarkCircle_> 족발도 기름 투성이에
<razGon_iPad> 그래서 컴퓨터가 안되요
<DarkCircle_> 회만 아닌듯.
<DarkCircle_> 회 배달해서 먹을 수 있던데
<samahui> 그러고 보니 그렇군요
<samahui> 배달음식은 기름이 많군요
<samahui> 면종류도 많지만... 무엇보다 짜고 기름진게 많군요
<DarkCircle_> 면이나 과자 빵 이런걸 좋아하면 아랫배는 둘째치고 윗배가 나오더군요
<samahui> razGon님 컴 고장이신가 보내요
<samahui> 부다 잘 해결하시길...
<razGon_iPad> 아니요
<samahui> 제 컴도 오늘 사고 쳤습니다. 정확하게는 USB메모리가 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 혹시 어제그제오늘 해서 업그레이드 한번 하셨었나요?
<razGon_iPad> 진료프로그램 데이타베이스 업데이트 한다고 하다가 엉켜버려서 프로그램이 개판.
<razGon_iPad> 환자는 밀리고...
<DarkCircle_> 역시 ㄱ-
<razGon_iPad> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 업데이트가 망이군요.
<samahui> 전 과자는 안먹습니다만... 빵은 없어서 못먹을정도로 좋아합니다
<razGon_iPad> 오늘입니다.
<samahui> 헉
<DarkCircle_> 급하게 A4용지에 대강 적어서라도 ...
<DarkCircle_> 환자별로 ...
<razGon_iPad> 점심때 해달라고했는데
<razGon_iPad> ㅠ.ㅠ.
<razGon_iPad> 했죠
<samahui> 힘내세요
<razGon_iPad> 근데 이제는 컴터 없으면 공식적인 환자 처방이 안됩니다. 다시 처방전 발행해줘야 하니 일이 두배죠.
<DarkCircle_> 원본 데이터는 남아있는 상태에서 프로그램이 꼬인거죠?
<razGon_iPad> 해결은 되었다는데 그런겁니다...
<DarkCircle_> 퇴근 일찍 못하시긋넹 ...
<razGon_iPad> 미치... 제가 잘못한게 아닌데...ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 왔다간 환자수만큼 입력해서 처방전 한거까지 ..
<DarkCircle_> 겁나게 뽑아다가 약국에 갖다줘야하고 ...
<razGon_iPad> 지랄입니다
<DarkCircle_> 차라리 예전처럼 그냥 대강 수기입하고 그랬으면 꼬여도 차라리 덜 문제가 됐을텐데
<razGon_iPad> 이거 저랑 같이 동업하는 원장있었으면 손해배상감입니다.
<razGon_iPad> 지금도 제대로 회복이 안되었어요
<DarkCircle_> 병원은 이따가 6시 넘어서 닫지 않나요?
<DarkCircle_> 차라리 업뎃을 좀 늦게 하더라도 테스트를 한번 더 하고 왔다면 그런 일은 안일어났을근뎅..
<DarkCircle_> 너무 일정을 빡세게 조여놔서 그런듯
<razGon_iPad> 예
<razGon_iPad> 점심떄 단순업그레이드라고 했는데 그러네요
<DarkCircle_> 롤백은 안되나요? ?_?
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~
<razGon_iPad> 롤백이 안된다네요
<DarkCircle_> 쿨럭.
<razGon_iPad> 백업해놓은 데이타가 있는데 마이죠
<razGon_iPad> 말이죠
<DarkCircle_> 아 데이터는 어차피 문제 없으니 상관은 없는데
<DarkCircle_> 프로그램이 지금 업글하다 꼬인거잖아요?
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 이전 바이너리로 덮어씌워서 원상태로 되돌려놓는 간단한 매커니즘을 말하는거였어요
<razGon_web> 리하이요.
<razGon_web> 라즈곤의 귀환
<samahui> 리하이요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 복구 되셨어요?
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ.
<razGon_web> 어짜피 기본 데이타는 문제 없는데 사이드에서 반란이 일어나는 것을 진압하는 단계였습니다.
<razGon_web> 진료보는데는 문제 없는데. 오늘 해결을 바로 하려니 문제였죠.
<samahui> DB에 문제 없는거면 걍 다시 설치를 하심이... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이래저래 힘드시겠습니다
<razGon_web> 아니요. 거기에 문제 있어서요.
<razGon_web> 그러게요. 컴도 바꿔야 되는데.
<samahui> 힘내세요.
<samahui> 전 도망갑니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 간만에 일찍 도망가서 애인님 회사 끝나면 데이트도 좀하고 출장가야겠네요
<samahui> 5시 땡하면
<samahui> 도망갈라고 준비중입니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 기쁘네요 오랜만에 도망갈라니
<samahui> 흥분되네요
<samahui> 그럼 즐거운 저녁시간, 행복하고 재미있는일 가득한 주말되세요.
<samahui> 전 도망가서 가능하면 대전에서 접속하겠습니다 / 모임 하시는분들 즐거운 시간 되세요 ^^
<imsu> razGon_안녕하세요 ~~
<imsu> 아 ;;; 오늘 비와서 ;; 눈이 녹은줄 알고 덤벙대다가 슬라이딩해 버렸음요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 음
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> Seony님은 메인컴퓨터가 맥인가요?
<Seony> 메인도 서브도 모두 맥인데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 흑 그렇군요.
<ahoops> 맥북은 2번째지만, 이번에도 역시 맥은 버려질것같네요.
<Seony> 저는 맥 이외에는 안사기로 마음 먹어서요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 이렁~~
<ahoops> 아무리 생각해도 전 역시!
<ahoops> 그냥 리눅쓰는거 적당한것같아요.
<ahoops> 잘쓰진못해도, 하는일에는 제일 편한것같아서요. 익숨함이 제일 큰 이유겠지만요.
<ahoops> 익숙함 == 귀찮음;
<Seony> 저는, 맥이 손이 덜가서 좋아요.
<Seony> 아무것도 손 안대도 중간은 가니까... ㅎㅎ 삽질하기 싫어서 맥 씁니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 맥은 그냥 그대로 쓰는게 제일 멋지죠 크크
<DarkCircle_> 안건드리고 있는 그대로가 가장 아름다운 모습인듯
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 맥 쓰면서 테마 바꾸고 싶어하면 맥 쓰지 말아야죠 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 테마를 다른걸로 바꿔봤는데
<DarkCircle_> 디폴트만한게 없어요
<ahoops> 이쁜건 정말 이뻐요..
<ahoops> 레티나때문인지 몰라도 제 데탑이 보기싫어졌을정도로 이쁘긴한데..
<ahoops> 아 맞다.
<ahoops> 레티나 모니터도 따로 팔려나요.
<ahoops> 검색해봐야겠네요.
<DarkCircle_> 아마 없을거예요
<ahoops> 저번에 잠깐 검색해봤었는데 없었던것같아요.
<DarkCircle_> 레티나 모니터가 나왔다면 아마 지금 해상도의 4배로 바뀔듯
<ahoops> 네..
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 어지간한 그래픽카드에선 도저히 소화를 할 수가 없겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 지금 제가 쓰는 해상도도 2560x1440인데
<DarkCircle_> 이거 레티나로 바꾸면 눈부터 찢어야 (ㅇㅇ?)
<DarkCircle_> 글씨가 후우 ...
<ahoops> 2560 1600쓰느데..
<DarkCircle_> 레티나 맥북 모니터에 윈도우7 써보세요
<DarkCircle_> 글씨가 크크
<DarkCircle_> (먼산)
<ahoops> 네, 분명히 글씨인건 확인가능한데 눈을 찢어야겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 근데 돋보기는 어디다 씌워야 할까요?
<ahoops> 구글글래스랑 한짝일려나요?
<DarkCircle_> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 키보드, 마우스, 모니터는 좋은거 사는편인데요.
<ahoops> 본체는 쓰레기여도 상관없어하는 편이구요.
<ahoops> 근데 레티나는 급호감이긴하더군요.
<Seony> 레티나는.... 웹사이트 화면이 마치 종이에 인쇄된 걸 보는 듯 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 요새 프린터가 종이에 인쇄하는거 보면
<DarkCircle_> 잉크방울이 종이에 쏘여서 점 하나를 찍는것도 예술이쟎아요
<ahoops> 사람귀가 가장 간사하다고, 귀가 트이면 스파커매니아들 돈천만원 돈도 아니라고들 하는데
<ahoops> 레티나도 사람을 간사하게 만드는것같아요.
<ahoops> 나쁜애플.
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그러나~!
<ahoops> 아무리 맥이 이뻐도!
<ahoops> awesome이 최고입니다.
<ahoops> 너무 오타꾸적인가요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<suapapa> http://play.golang.org/p/D_5EZqJk0Q 여기 "Run"눌러 보시면 음성지원 됩니다. :)
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 만든거 신기하네요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 불타는 금요일입니다.
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 안녕하세요? 샬롬
<sungyo> 네 샬롬~*
<sungyo> 키보드를 열고 막~ 치다가 ctrl+q 를 그만 눌~러버렸어요.
<razGon_Xch> 허걱..
<razGon_Xch> 저는 느려서 그런일이 잘안일어나요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 금요일은 위탄 보면서 아이패드보고.ㅎ
<sungyo> 아~ 다른 버그는 다 잡겠는데, 싱크할때 톰보이 자체에서 오류나는건 어쩌질 못하겠네요.
<sungyo> 전 톰보이와 친해지려고 부지런히 노력중이에요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그 암코양이는 왜 쓰죠?
<razGon_Xch> 남자같아서요?
<sungyo> 고고고고 암코양이가,
<sungyo> '메모'하는데 가장 단순하면서도 요긴한 넘이라서, 좀 데리고 쓸려구요.
<razGon_Xch> tomboy가 말괄량이 아닌가요?
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<sungyo> 말괄량인지 암코양인지...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 톰캣은 암코양이.
<razGon_Xch> 앗!!
<razGon_Xch> 지송. 수코양이네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 지송.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_Xch> 헉.
<sungyo> 숫고양이 노릇도 못하게 생겼어요. 숫캐 취급해야할듯 해요.
<razGon_Xch> 인사할세도 없이.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 톰캣보다는 다른 메모 툴이 있을거 같은데요.
<razGon_Xch> 메모만 하신다면요.
<sungyo> 톰보이가 제일 보편적이고 단순하고, '링크'와 '동기화'가 잘되서요.
<razGon_Xch> 웹기반의 메모툴은 많을 거 같은데요. 어짜피 호스팅은 설치되어 있을텐데ㅔ요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<sungyo> 제가 서버에서 돌리고 싶어서요.
<razGon_Xch> 저도 설치되어 있기는 한데 말이죠
<sungyo> 호스팅 해주는걸 10년~20년 의지할수는 없자나요.
<sungyo> 평생 쓸건데,
<razGon_Xch> 저는 그것보다는 두가지의 문제 때문에 씁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 용량과 속도요.
<sungyo> 서버를...그 두가지 때문에 쓰신다는거죠?
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<sungyo> ^^
<razGon_Xch> 용량은 2테라 까지 되고요.
<sungyo> 용량과 속도, 중요하죠 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_Xch> 공유도 되고요. 제약도 없고
<razGon_Xch> 속도는 초당 10메가까지 나오고요.
<sungyo> 예. 제약없음이 참....ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 써버는 중요하다니까요.^^
<razGon_Xch> 저희 학회에서 제가 웹하드 계정 만들어줘서 관리하고 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 저에게 고마워하더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 속도도 빨라서 좋아하고요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이 이점에... 굉장한 이점이 있죠.
<sungyo> 앞으로 점점 더 중요해지리라고 생각해요.
<razGon_Xch> 학회에서 있는 강좌는 동영상으로 다 보관되거든요.
<sungyo> 좋네요.
<sungyo> 그렇게 razGon님의 학회를 거머쥐셨네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 제가 못봐서 그렇지 본다면 그 자료의 장악력은 제가 있는거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 공개와 비공개의 허락은 받아야 하지만.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 언제든지 조회 가능하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 거기에는 관리와 백업의 의무가 있지만요.
<razGon_Xch> 덕분에 노트북과 캠코더도 받았습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 기록하는 역할도 있지만요.
<sungyo> 관리와 백업을 할줄 알아야, '자료'를 보관할수 있으니까요.
<sungyo> 학회에서 라즈곤님은 없어선 안될존재가 되셨네요.
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 제가 말씀드릴게 그말씀입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 제 의학적인 지식의 소양으로는 아직은 부족합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 연륜도 부족하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 앞으로 드러나지 않으면서도 필요한 인프라가 되었죠.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 자료 공개 안하면 아무도 못봅니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 앞으로 각각의 '분야'중 이 부분에 관해 더딘 분야에선 큰 지각변동이 나타나게 될거같아요.
<sungyo> 큰 지각변동이라는게, 아직 이것에 익숙하지 못해 어찌해야 할지 몰라 당황하게 될 상황이 연출될거 같다는거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 우리 학회의 조직력을 지지하는 것은 사이트관리자분이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그분이 XE기반으로 홈피를 만든게 아주 활성화 되었습니다.
<sungyo> 하- 결국 싱크 방법을 바꿔야 겠네요 '-'
<razGon_Xch> 의사들이 보수적인 데도 불구한데도,
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_Xch> 이쪽에 깨어 있는 몇사람들이
<razGon_Xch> 결국은 주도해서 장을 만드니 휴식을 취하는 곳이 되었습니다.
<sungyo> 웹서버는 어디있나요?
<razGon_Xch> 여러 이야기들이 오가고, 그리고 훨씬더 피드백도 잘되어 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 사이트 관리자인 원장님은 IDC에  올리셨더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 그게 좋죠.
<sungyo> 저희는 상가전기여서 제가 가지고있어도 부담은 덜해요 '-'
<razGon_Xch> 부담보다는 공식 웹사이트는 IDC에 올려야 된다고 생각합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 안정성 면에서는 IDC를 따라 잡을 수가 없죠.
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 증가하는 용량에 능동적으로 대처가 가능하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 저희 사이트에 동접자가 20-50명정도 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 컴으로 따지면 펜4에 램2기가면 되는 정도지만, 안정성등이나 바이러스 관리등은 그편이 나을거 같더라구요.
<sungyo> IDC가 그런 장점이 있군요'-'
<razGon_Xch> 아무래도 관리자가 잇는 아파트니깐요.
<razGon_Xch> 단독 호스팅은 저희가 집지어서 사는 단독주택이죠.
<sungyo> 저는 가끔 인터넷이 끊길때가 있는데, 그럴때는 아주 곤욕이더라구요. 그나마...인트라넷에 있으니 업무는 볼수 있는건 좋던데요
<razGon_Xch> 그것때문에 제가 집에다가 서버를 두는 이유입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 속도와 안정성때문이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 특히 안정성이라는 점은 어쩔수 없는 부분이죠.
<sungyo> 이제 서버 한대와 나스 한대, 백업서버 한대를 갖추었으니 이걸로 잘~ 버무려 솔루션을 구축해놔야겠어요.''
<razGon_Xch> 허거거.
<razGon_Xch> 멋지네요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 안전이 쵝오죠.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 애들 좀 크면 하나 하고 싶은게.
<razGon_Xch> 진공관앰프 만들고 싶더군요.
<sungyo> 아우,
<sungyo> 그걸 아시다뇨''
<sungyo> ''
<razGon_Xch> 아두이노랑 결합한
<sungyo> '-'
<sungyo> 진공관 앰프 정~말 멋지죠.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 컴퓨터와 음향과는 판이하게 다릅니다.
<razGon_Xch> 진공관앰프는
<sungyo> 예..다르죠. 모든 현재의 트랜지스터앰프의 '원본'인걸요.
<razGon_Xch> 기술은 단순한데 그 단순함을 유지 해야 되죠.
<sungyo> 예전에 한번 일렉엠프를 만들어보려고 자료를 모으던 적이 있거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 뭐랄까 칼인데. 좋은 칼이 되는 것.
<razGon_Xch> 컴퓨터는 뭔가 하나씩 역할을 얻는 건데 그거랑은 다른거 같아요. 좀더 장인 적이고 심오한 느낌이 납니다.
<sungyo> '아날로그'사운드자나요.
<razGon_Xch> http://cafe.naver.com/puerteacoffee/223
<razGon_Xch> 이런거 해보고 싶어요.
<razGon_Xch> 병원에 음향 시스템을 만듭니다.
<sungyo> 헐~ 코르크로 스피커를 만드셨네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 음을 집중시키는 공학이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 이게 진정한 공학이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 제딸이 이런거 좋아할지 모르지만. 애들 좀 크면 이거 해볼려구요.
<razGon_Xch> 손재주가 좋지는 않지만 좋거든요
<sungyo> ^^ 여기에 엘피판 잘 물리면 행복하겠어요 '-'
<sungyo> 라즈곤님 진정 멋을 아는 분이십니다.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 솔직히 LP나 CD이런 거 잘모르는 문외한 입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 단순한건 컴퓨터의 능력과 한계를 올려주는 부분을 생각하게 되는 건데.
<razGon_Xch> 서버를 사용하다보니 DIY의 참맛을 느끼게 되더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 설정하고 뭔가 만들어내는 그느낌?
<sungyo> 전 기회가되면 그걸 하고 싶더라구요, 시설관리 자동화.
<sungyo> 해뜨면 알아서 블라인드 올려주고...해지면 내려주고..이런거요. 비오면 모든 창문 close 해주고...
<razGon_Xch> 홈서버의 사용이 다 비슷하겠지만, 어느정도 우분투 서버에서 어느정도의 기준을 말해준거 같아서 좋아요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 물론 seony님이나 다른 분들이 사용하는 것을 좀더 편리하게 계량하는거에 불과하고 도입하는 거지만요
<sungyo> '모르는'것보단 낳자나요.
<sungyo> 하다못해 저희집도 제가 드릴로 수선하고 개선하는걸요.
<razGon_Xch> 예를 들면 php를 이용한 스트리밍.
<razGon_Xch> 이거 좋죠.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 아는게 많으면 피곤해 집니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그래서 때론 '모르는체'가 중요하더라구요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 다빈치가 천재 엿던 이유는 그가 기계를 잘만들어서가 아니라
<razGon_Xch> 자신의 호기심을 맘껏 펼쳐서 많은 시도를 했고 성공했다는 거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 우리나라 사람은 만능으로 알고 있죠.
<razGon_Xch> 말도 안되는 이야기 입니다.
<sungyo> 음. 듣고보니 그러네요.
<razGon_Xch> 그의 그런 재능의 근간은 창의성과 그것을 실생활에 접목하고 구현하는 것이였습니다.
<sungyo> 죠지 워싱턴 커버 박사 이야기 아시죠?
<razGon_Xch> ?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 잘...&&;;
<razGon_Xch> ^^;;
<sungyo> "땅콩박사"라는 별명을 가지신 분이신데,
<sungyo> 남미의 경제적 자립과 성장에 있어서 큰 공헌을 하셨거든요.
<sungyo> 그런데도 노벨상 받는것을 거부하시고 연구만 하셨어요.
<sungyo> 그분이 연구하신건...다름아닌 "땅~콩~"
<sungyo> 지금 우리가 먹고있는 "땅콩버터"가 그분 작품중 하나거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 검색하니 흑인이군요!!
<razGon_Xch> 그것도 남북전쟁시절에!!
<razGon_Xch> 이게 엄청나게 큰 열량덩어리인데.
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_Xch> 멋지군요.
<sungyo> 예^^
<sungyo> 그런데 그분 일화중 하나가, 연구실에 들어가시면 방해금지푯말을 걸어놓으시는데요.
<razGon_Xch> 지금이야 문제지만 구황작물로는 이만한 놈 없죠.
<sungyo> 푯말 글귀가 "방해하지 마세요, 하나님과 함께 연구중입니다" 이였어요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이런 스페셜리스트를 원하는 건데.
<sungyo> 땅콩을 연구하게 된 계기가 좀 독특해요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 일단 다배우게 하고 나중에 키우는 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 답이 안나오네요.
<sungyo> 하루는 기도를 하면서 "하나님, 이 우주가 어떻게 만들어졌는지 가르쳐주세요.."하니까 하나님 응답하시길 "그건 네가 알 필요가 없다"
<razGon_Xch> 그러기에는 너는 아톰보다 못하단다.
<sungyo> 그 다음엔 "하나님 그러면 이 지구상에 존재하는 모든 생물들을 연구할수 있게 해주세요.."하니, "그것도 네가 알 필요가 없다"
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 땅콩프로그램은 돌릴수가 있을까요?
<sungyo> "그러면 전 뭘 연구해야 하나요...?"
<sungyo> "넌 '땅콩'을 연구하거라"
<razGon_Xch> 그정도면 니 CPU면 가능하겠구나..ㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> http://ginocandle.blog.me/120166128531
<razGon_Xch> 너는 빅데이터고 뭐고 그냥 파일서버만되라.
<razGon_Xch> 홈서버로 잘만해도 그것만으로도 의미있는 거다.
<razGon_Xch> 이렇게 갈켜야 되는데.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 한국이 왜 자살이 많은줄 아세요?
<sungyo> 이야기좀 해주세요.
<razGon_Xch> 철학이 없어서 그런거에요
<razGon_Xch> 철학이 없는 기계는 버려지기 쉽죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 삼성이 자꾸 모델을 만들어 내는거에요
<razGon_Xch> 철학이 잇는 아이폰은 시간이 지나도 자꾸 쓰게 되죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그러면서 새로운게 나오면 자꾸 이전것이 부각되죠.
<sungyo> 예.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 아이패드1이 지금도 쓰자면 쓰죠.
<sungyo> 전 하나 있으면 잘 쓰겠는걸요 '-'
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드2는 중국산 패드가 인제 따라 잡더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 안드로이드도 겨우겨우 따라오고 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 아이패드4가 나와도 아이패드2가 소외되지 않죠.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 구형이라고 하지만 현역으로 쓰기에는 전~~혀 문제 없습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아이폰도 마찬가지구요.
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 여튼.
<razGon_Xch> 한국 교육이 빙빙 도는 이유는 철학이 없어서 입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 9급 공무원되는데 가장 중요한건 뭘까요?
<razGon_Xch> 딱 2가지 입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 정상인이라고 할때
<razGon_Xch> 인성과 기본적인 업무소양입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그런걸 봐야지. 무슨 시험을 합니까?
<razGon_Xch> 인터뷰를 하고 프리젠테이션등을 보고 생활기록등에 대해서 보는 게 중요하죠.
<sungyo> 그렇기 때문에 저도 이 땅에서 '인문학'은 너무나도 중요하다고 생각해요.
<razGon_Xch> 노래 잘부르는 사람만 고르는데도 백만명이 모이는 대한민국이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 지금의 한국기독교의 문제는 철학이 없는 신앙이라는 점입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 심한 말이지만, 무당 목사님이나 데모장 목사님이 많습니다.
<sungyo> 종교적인 문제까지 끌고 들어가면...이야기 해봐야 할게 너무 많으니까요,
<razGon_Xch> 지금 한국 청소년에게 이끌어갈 멘토 같은게 없어요.
<sungyo> '성공'을 위한 교육만 있지 '삶'을 위한 교육은 없는 현실이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그건 좀 그래요.
<sungyo> 서버가 난리가 났네요.
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 현실을 위한 교육도 없죠.
<sungyo> 제가 너무 무리한 명령을 내렸나봐요....
<sungyo> 혹은 '현실'만을 위한 교육밖에 없을수도 있구요.
<razGon_Xch> 현실만을 위한게 아니라 과거에 집착한 교육입니다.
<sungyo> 음, 가보니까 서버가 일을 하고는 있네요.
<sungyo> 예. 어쨌든....
<razGon_Xch> 다행이군요.
<sungyo> 의식있는 라즈곤님같은 분을 알고있는게 참 다행이네요.
<razGon_Xch> 아니요.
<razGon_Xch> 여기에 들어오시는 분들이 다 그런생각을 가지고 잇는 분들이시죠.
<razGon_Xch> 다들 시스템속에 갇혀서 사는 것을 그냥 적응하시는 분들이 많죠.
<sungyo> 우움. 그건 그러네요.
<razGon_Xch> 현실이 퍽퍽해서 그렇지만 꿈꿀 현실이 안될분들이 많죠
<razGon_Xch> 현실이 힘들어서..
<sungyo> 현실이 힘들어서 꿈을 꾸지 못하는건.....아닌거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 제가 여기와서 느낀게 메트릭스의 푸른알을 먹은거 같아요.,
<razGon_Xch> 뭔가 몰랐던 현실이
<sungyo> 음, 기억이 잘...어떤게 시스템에서 벗어나느거죠?
<sungyo> 푸른알인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 밝혀지는.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 기억은 푸른알 같아서요.ㅋ
<sungyo> 라즈곤님은 어떤 계기로 우분투를 알게되셨어요?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 홈서버 만들려고 기획을 했는데. 어느정도 사양이 될까요? 물어보니 어느 분이 리눅스로 구성해라 하시더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 이리저리 찾다 보니 다니다 보니 여기로 왓죠.
<sungyo> 전 가지고 있는 나스를 백업할 서버를 구성하려다 동생이 추천해줘서 알게된게 출발인데요,
<razGon_Xch> 저도요.
<sungyo> 중간에...몇가지 일들이 있었어요.
<razGon_Xch> 나스를 생각하다가 보니 컴퓨터를 직접만드는게 싸게 먹히겠더군요.
<sungyo> NAS에 기록된 자료를 통해 큰 덕을 본적도 있고,
<razGon_Xch> 기획상에서 저전력 저발열 저소음 을 기억했구요. 적은 공간을 차지하는 놈으로 찾았죠.
<sungyo> 처음에는 Bash로 시작을 했네요. 필요한 스크립트를 하나씩 짜나가다 어느순간, "아! 컴퓨터는 원래 이렇게 되어져있는거구나"라는걸 알게되었어요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저야 뭐 IQ1000의 basic때부터 알게 되서요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 그러면서 알게되었어요. 지금 우리가 쓰고 있는 이 모든 '컴퓨터'와 스맛 기기들은
<sungyo> 뜯어쓸수 없기 때문에 사람의 '상상력'을 막아놨다는 사실을요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 이건, '악마'적 현상인거죠. 인문학적 입장에서는요.
<razGon_Xch> 그런것보다는 바빠서 그런데 신경쓰기 싫게 한거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 편리한 시스템을 만드는 건 어짜피 몇몇 사람입니다.
<sungyo> 그걸 거부하신 분이 스톨만이신걸 알고는 그때 알았어요. 원래의 컴퓨터는 그게 아니였다는것을요.
<razGon_Xch> 이미 많았습니다. 여러 사람들이요.ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> "대표"적으로요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ^^ 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch> 기술과 데이타는 앞으로 재산이 되고 그것을 정제하는 기술은 앞으로 엄청난 권력을 줄겁니다.
<sungyo> 앞으로 더더욱 '서버'가 얼마나 중요해질거란걸 알게 되고는, 더이상 남에세 의존해서는 안되겠다는 생각이 들더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 그래도
<razGon_Xch> 상용서비스도 사용을 같이 해야 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데. 넘 제약이 많아서 보조해주는 역할이라면 좋죠.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 홈서버를 구입한 이유는 안드로이드와 피시간의 연결이 약하다는 거죠.
<sungyo> 군대 사무실에서 일해서 그런지 업무에 있어 '자립'된 운용의 장점을 너무나도 잘 알고 있어서인지, 전 그쪽으로 파고 들어지더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 그것을 중계해줄 뭔가가 필요하다 뒤로 가니 서버가 필요하더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 역시.. 군대가...ㅎ
<sungyo> 물론 깃허브같이 사용서비스의 장점도 활용을 해야죠. 아니 그보다는, 자립과 상용, 양쪽의 장단점을 모두 다 파악하고 나가야 겠죠.
<razGon_Xch> 예
<sungyo> 톰보이가 없었으면 이를 웹으로 뺄 생각도 못했을테니까요.
<razGon_Xch> 이제는 스마트기기들의 통합을 위한 서버라면
<razGon_Xch> 이제는 아두이노등을 통해서 전자기기들의 통합을 꾀하려구요.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 상용이 먼저 앞서겠지만요.
<sungyo> 저도 나중에 배워봐야겠어요.
<sungyo> 상용에 좋은게 있으면 쓰면 되죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그것을 따라가는 아마츄어도 좋습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 아두이노는 베어본 같은 겁니다.
<sungyo> 다만, 저에게 맞는게 없으면..그리고 그걸 '오래'쓸 것이라면, 만드는것이 큰 도움이 된다고 보아ㅛ.
<razGon_Xch> 진공관앰프는 기술의 정밀성을 높여주는 겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 앞으로의 기기의 통합은 중요할거 같아요.
<razGon_Xch> 의학에도 쓰려구요.
<sungyo> 어떻게요?
<razGon_Xch> 아직까지는 잘모르겟습니다.
<sungyo> 나중에 '뉴스'에서 뵙는거 아닌가요? 아두이노를 결합한 의료기기요. '-'
<razGon_Xch> 예를 들면 생각해 놓은게 UV 측정기를 통한 비타민 D생성 계산기 같은거요.\
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아두이노는 프로토타입밖에 안됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 의공학에 대한 공부는 하고 싶은 생각이 잇습니다.
<sungyo> '보여줄수'있자나요. 눈 앞에서요.
<sungyo> 전 원래부터 '메모'에 관심이 많았거든요.
<sungyo> 에버노트를 거부하고 서버를 만들게된것도 보다 '종이'에 가깝게 만들고싶어서이거든요.
<sungyo> 에버노트가 보다 '종이'에서는 '멀어져'있다는 것을, 그보다는 개인 서버에 넣고 기록하는게 10년이고 20년이고 오래 쓸수 있다는걸 보여주고 싶어서이거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 메모라면 홈피 만들어서 쓰면 되지 않나요??
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 저도 책을 스캔해서 넣는 작업을 하고 잇습니다.
<sungyo> '연계'할수 있으니까요.
<razGon_Xch> 휴대성과 보관성때문에요.
<razGon_Xch> 타블렛없어도 어디서든지 인터넷만 연결되면 가능하죠.
<sungyo> 기존에 있는 어플의 특성을 살려 '연계'해놓을수 있따는건, 기존 메모를 쓰는 사람들에게도 큰 도움이 되니까요.
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<sungyo> 누가 한 말이지만 데이터는 '흐르는게' 중요하니까요.
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 웹페이지는 연계가능하죠.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> http://tubeamp.net/technote6/board.php?board=freeboard&command=body&no=3332&sort=wdate
<razGon_Xch> 이런데도 있네요
<sungyo> 그리고 무엇보다 제가 쓰고 싶은 도구들을 '마음껏' 만들어쓸수 있는 능력이 생기니까요. '-'
<sungyo> 진공관 엠프쪽이..... 전통이 깊어요. BBS시절때부터 만드시던 분들이 지금도 계실꺼에요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이사이트 죽었네요
<razGon_Xch> 9월.
<sungyo> 요즘엔 활동하시는 분들 많이 안계실꺼에요, 제가 저기 출입한게...4년전이네요. '-'
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 다들 삶에 힘드셔서.
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 프로의 길로 들어서셔서.
<sungyo> 오디오파트 가보셨나요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요.
<sungyo> http://audioparts.co.kr/
<razGon_Xch> 저는 여기에 완전 초보쪽입니다.
<sungyo> 그나마 낳네요. '-' 마지막 공지가 올해 7월에 올라왔어요.
<sungyo> http://soriaudio.co.kr/
<sungyo> 이쪽은 소리전자에요. 다 부품파는데인데, 키트도 팔죠. '-'
<sungyo> http://soriaudio.co.kr/html/ampkid/index.php
<sungyo> 우와, 제가 이거 링크 저장한게... 2007년이네요.
<razGon_Xch> 악성코드있다고 나오네요.
<sungyo> 전 우분투라..걍 무시했어요.
<razGon_Xch> 헉..
<razGon_Xch> 역시.
<razGon_Xch> https://sites.google.com/site/electrodesignk/
<sungyo> 음 처음보네요.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 이야기 들은 곳입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 대구에 있는 곳이라는데요.
<razGon_Xch> 가성비가 짱이랍니다.
<razGon_Xch> 삼백만원시스템이 천만원급이라고 하더군요.
<sungyo> 들어봐야 알텐데 말이죠 '-'
<razGon_Xch> 근데. 저는 막귀니깐.. 이런것보다 만들어 내는 것을 선택했죠.ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저는 '기타엠프'를 만들어볼려고 했거든요.
<sungyo> 우리 Seony님이 좋아하시는 Rock을 위해.....ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 솔직히 컴퓨터에서 나오는 음향의 향상 그정도 입니다.
<sungyo> 일단 진공관에 물려놓으시기만 해도...다르실껄요...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아우~
<razGon_Xch> 그정도 인가요?
<sungyo> 전 반죽좀 치데러 가보겠습니다.
<sungyo> 음... 말로 표현을 못하겠어요.
<razGon_Xch> 제 친구가 DAC사서 사용하는데
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그것만으로도 달라진다더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 게임이 장난 아니라고 하더군요.ㅋ
<sungyo> 그걸로 게임을...ㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 와우를 하는데 짱이랍니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 공포게임 하는데. 아주 죽인답니다. ㅎ
<sungyo> 아주 그냥 서걱 서걱 하겠네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ\
<razGon_Xch> 무슨 반죽하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 빵만드세요?
<sungyo> 만~두요
<sungyo> 가족들이 다 붙었어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<razGon_Xch> 만두피를 발효해서 만들어 보셧어요?
<sungyo> 예. 아까 이스트를 어머니가 넣었는데,
<razGon_Xch> 천진포자란데서 먹엇는데. 진짜 멋지더군요
<sungyo> 그걸로 싸서 쪄보니까...쫄깃~해지더라구요.
<sungyo> 오오, 그런데가 있군요. +_+
<sungyo> 가족들이 다 '차' 마시고 '생식'을 해서 먹는거에 민감하거든요. 조미료든걸 잘 못먹어요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> http://blog.daum.net/solvent/456
<sungyo> 사먹지 말고 만들어먹자고...그렇게 3만원어치 재료 사오고서는, 집에 있던 유기농 배추를 쌂아서 몇일째 만두만빚어먹고 있어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 여기 지짐만두가 갑입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 진짜 맛있더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 부추를 쓰더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 대신 오향을 넣더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 향신료를 오향대신에 오레가노같은것도 괜찮을거 같아요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 한번 먹어봐야겠네요.
<razGon_Xch> 진짜!! 굿!
<razGon_Xch> 먹을만해요.
<sungyo> 그럼 또 한번 쳐들어가야겠군요 '-'
<sungyo> 전 소스좀 드러내겠습니다.
<sungyo> 더 단순히 해놔야겠어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> / $title_word = preg_replace('/^\s*/',"",$title_word); 이상태에서 줄끝에 공백을 지우려면,
<sungyo> / $title_word = preg_replace('/^\s*$/',"",$title_word); 아닌가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-15
<razGon_web> 후... 서버가 들렸다가 나오고 하네요
<ahoops> 아 혹시, idc 근무하시는분계신가요?
<ahoops> 역시 주말은; 조용하군요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> ha-ee,
<sungyo> 아, 다들 세미나 가셨겠구나...^^&
<agatha42> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<agatha42> 질문좀 드려도 될까요?
<Seony> agatha42, http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<agatha42> 공부를 막상하려니 감이 잡히지를 않습니다 무엇부터 공부하는게 좋을까요?
<Seony> 음... 원래 처음 하실 때 많이 고민하는 문제입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 보통 리눅스를 하실려는 목적이 따로 있으시면 좀 괜찮은데, 따로 없으면 뭘 해야할지 잘 모르는 경우가 많거든요...
<Seony> 왜 리눅스를 공부하실려고 하는 거에요?
<agatha42> 으음 설명하자면 깁니다만
<agatha42> 목표로 잡은 꿈이 포괄적인걸 요구해서 입니다
<Seony> 아... 목표가 어떤 건데요?
<autowiz2013> 하이요 하이요...
<agatha42> 부끄럽습니다만 보안전문가입니다
<Seony> autowiz2013: 안녕하세요
<Seony> agatha42: 포괄적이네요 ㅎㅎ
<agatha42> seony 네 그렇습니다
<Seony> 일단 리눅스나 유닉스 쪽이 처음이시면요, 유닉스 계열 운영체제 자체에 익숙해지시는 게 우선이라고 생각하거든요...
<agatha42> 네
<Seony> 보안전문가면 물론 이것저것 여러가지를 다 알아야겠지만, 기본적으로는 OS에 대해서 깊숙히 아는 것이 우선이라고 생각되서요,
<Seony> 먼저, 포맷하고 지우고 하는 과정을 매일 밥 먹듯이 하실거라는 예상을 하시고,
<agatha42> 예
<Seony> 서적 사이트에서 리눅스 쪽으로 나온 책을 하나 사서 그걸 정독해보세요.
<agatha42> 아 그렇군요
<Seony> 하나씩 다 따라해보시면서 이해를 하는 과정으로 하시면 어지간한 리눅스 쪽 서비스 데몬의 흐름을 이해하실 수 있을 거에요
<orion203> agatha42: C 프로그래밍 공부하세요~
<Seony> 파이썬도 ㅎㅎ
<agatha42> orion203: 감사합니다 ^^ 책은 곧있으면 와요 지금 학원도 수강 신청해놓은 상태이구요
<agatha42> seony:알아야할 언어가 무엇무엇일까요?
<autowiz2013> 한국어 영어
<autowiz2013> 죄송합니다 ...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<agatha42> autowz2013:아뇨 영어... 문제네요 저같은 한국말만 할 줄 아는 사람은...
<yemharc> Seony: 이런게 있네요
<yemharc> http://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/kr/
<agatha42> 여기 계신분들은 전부 뭐랄까 대단하시던데요
<Seony> agatha42, 뭐라고 정확히 집을 순 없겠지만, 아무래도 C는 알아야할 것 같고, 급하게 빨리 만들어낼 수 있는 파이썬 같은 고급 스크립트 언어도 하나 알면 좋죠..
<Seony> yemharc: 네. 나온지 좀 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<agatha42> seony:지금 학원 수강되어있는 상태이구요 공부할 시간을 1년 조금 넘게 잡아뒀습니다 군대는 소프트웨어병으로 갈 생각이구요
<agatha42> 저번에 lenok님 이실껍니다 이분이 친절하시게 리눅스 우분투 설치해주셔서 환경은 만들어졌는데 며칠 아프다 보니...
<Seony> 전산병 지원하면 합격되야 갈 수 있는 거 아니에요?
<Seony> 아마 가고싶다고 갈 수 있는데는 아닌 걸로 알고있어요
<agatha42> seoy:네 그래서 공부하려고 서울 올라왔습니다
<agatha42> seony:전산병 나오면 확실히 도움은 됩니까?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 제 생각엔 프로그래밍 경력이나 그쪽 기반이 없으면 안뽑아주는 걸로 알고있어요.
<agatha42> 자격증을 요구하더라구요
<orion203> agatha42: 군대 아직이군요..
<Seony> 그렇군요... 일단 들어갈 수만 있다면 본인에게는 도움되겠죠. 가서 배우는 게 분명히 있을테니깐요..
<Seony> 전 잠시 마트에 좀...
<agatha42> 그럼 일단 c언어와 리눅스 책한권 정독
<agatha42> 이걸 목표로 두고 공부하겠습니다 ^^
<yemharc> 기술서적은 정독하는게 아니에요
<nymph> C 언어 하나만 하세요..
<yemharc> 기술서적 정독은 논문이 아닌 다음에는 시간낭비입니다
<nymph> C 로 짜여진 오픈소스 소프트웨어 하나만 분석해도
<nymph> 거의 모든 걸 다 할 수 있을 겁니다.
<nymph> 기술서적은 레퍼런스 형식으로 읽는거구요..
<agatha42> 갑자기 뭔가 모를 말들이 나오면 잘 몰라요
<yemharc> 예를들면
<yemharc> 핸드폰 샀다고 설명서를 다 읽어보진 않죠?
<yemharc> 기술서적도 똑같아요
<agatha42> 아...
<yemharc> 그거 책 다 읽었다고 거기에 있는걸 다 기억하고 쓸 수 있는게 아니잖아요
<yemharc> 아주 기초적인 내용만 읽으면서 해 보고
<agatha42> 하면서 느는거군요
<yemharc> 그 다음에는 내가 "이걸 하려고 하는데 모르는" 걸 찾아서 보는거에요
<nymph> 요샌 인터넷이 잘 되어 있어서
<nymph> 기술서적은 별로... 그냥 검색 고고..
<nymph> 메뉴얼도 잘 되어 있고..
<agatha42> java는 어떤가요?
<nymph> java 는 일단 객체지향 프로그래밍이라고 해서 프로그래밍론(?) 을 같이 공부해야..
<yemharc> 그것도 굳이 그럴필요 없어요
<yemharc> 처음 배울때 가장 중요한건 "뭔가를 만들어 보는" 겁니다
<yemharc> 일단 어느정도 익숙해 져야 그 다음단계로 가는거죠
<nymph> yemharc: 요샌 생각이 좀 달라져서요.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> nymph: 아 뭐... 물론 "대충 할줄 아니까 끝" 하는 경우도 많긴 하죠........
<yemharc> 그런 사람이 신입으로 들어오면 한숨만 늘어나고요
<nymph> yemharc: 그것도 그거지만 자바했다고 해서 짜보라고 하면
<agatha42> 이야 다들 이 분야에 종사하시는 분이군요
<nymph> 그냥 C 짜듯이 짜버리니...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 객체지향 원칙죄다 위배에...
<yemharc> 근데 그게 속편할때도 있어요
<nymph> 뭐 클래스 많이 가져다 쓰면 잘하는줄...
<yemharc> 일단 절차지향으로 짜면 문제는 덜 생기거든요. (초보자의 경우)
<nymph> 근데..
<yemharc> 퍼포먼스는 등한시 하고요
<nymph> 애초에 뭣모를때에
<nymph> 확실하게 개념을 잡으면
<nymph> 나중에 고생핳일이 없을 거라는 뭐 나름의 생각이예요~
<nymph> ㅋ
<agatha42> 우와 저도 꿈가지고 노력하면
<agatha42> 여러분 처럼 될까요?
<nymph> 저는 초짜~
<agatha42> 다들 대단들 하시네요
<nymph> 날 닮으면 평생 고생~
<agatha42> nymph:실례됩니다만 종사하시는 분야가 어디쪽이신가요?
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<nymph> agatha42: 저요? 음.. 글쎄요.. 그러고보니 분야가 애매하네요.. ㅎ
<agatha42> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 아..음 저는 전라도 광주 사람인데 나중에 제 지역에서 근무할수 있을까요?
<agatha42> 아니 그걸떠나서 광주에 이분야의 직종의 회사가 있나요?...
<nymph> agatha42: 있기에 하겠지만 아무래도 서울만큼은 직업선택이 폭이 좁지 않을까요...
<agatha42> nymph:역시 서울을 살아야 하는군요 ...
<nymph> agatha42: 저는 고향이 제주도예요~
<nymph> 제주도에서도 당연히 관련 직종에 있었지만 pay 부터가 다르니...
<agatha42> nymph:그렇게 심하나요?
<nymph> 제주도는 쫌 그래요~
<agatha42> nymph:고졸자도 충분히 인정 받을수 있나요?
<nymph> IT는 비교적 학력 제한이 별루....
<nymph> 물론 큰 업체는 다르지만..
<nymph> 전 잠시.. 저녁을...
<agatha42> 네 저도 공부하러 가볼께요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-16
<razGon_Xch> 굳모닝.
<razGon_Xch> 굳모닝!~!~!~
<razGon_Xch> Markers, 어제 서버가 문제가 있엇나봐요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 어제 나가셨던 분들이 하나도 안들어와있음.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, aloha~!
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 방금 답장 보내드렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 아...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<razGon_Xch> 참고로 저는 시일은 그렇게 신경쓰지 않으니 부담갖지 마시구요.
<razGon_Xch> 흐름대로 해주세요.ㅎ
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 커피향이 좋다니 매우 기대됩니다.
<Seony> 죽여줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 개인 주문으로 배송할때 한계가 되는 용량은 얼마나 되는지요?
<Seony> 글쎄요. 뭐 돈만 낸다면야 한계는 없겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무거운건 배 화물로도 보낼 수 잇으니깐요
<razGon_Xch> 아.
<razGon_Xch> 만약 대량주문할때의 비용이 갑자기 증가하는 임계점이 어떻게 되는지를 여쭤드려요
<Seony> 그때는 배송이 문제가 아니라 관세가 문제가 될 거에요.
<razGon_Xch> 아.
<razGon_Xch> 관세.
<razGon_Xch> 그게 더 문제 겠군요...하와이를 제주도쯤으로 생각하는 1인...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 일정액수 이하는 늘상 허용되니까 상관없고, 자잘한 물건에 몇푼 안되면 그런건 거들떠도 안보는데요,
<Seony> 이게 수량이 개인적인 주문량 이상이면 분명 조사를 하거든요
<razGon_Xch> 10봉까지는 문제가 될까요?
<razGon_Xch> 우리나라는 15만원이하면 건들진 않는거 같아요
<Seony> 음... 10봉이면 문제 없을 것 같네요
<razGon_Xch> 그렇지만 커피의 특수성으로 10봉이면 10달치 커피인데. 혹시 모르겠군요.
<Seony> 어차피 액수는 얼마 안되니까, 그 정도는 관세를 내도 얼마 안할 거에요.
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<Seony> 미국산 커피 관세가 8%였던가... 암튼 제 기억으로는 관세는 얼마 안했던 걸로 기억해요
<razGon_Xch> 저교회가야 겠군요. 마눌님의 압박이...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎ 넵
<razGon_Xch> 있다가 뵈요.ㅎ
<Seony> 다녀오세요
<razGon_Xch> 예
<Markers> 머엉 커피 밀무역의 현장
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> yemharc님
<yemharc> 네?
<Markers> 혹시 지금 맥 쓰시죠?
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> 혹시 추천 유틸리티 프로그램 있을까요 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> ......너무 많은데요
<Markers> 막상 리눅스도 쓸려니깐 머 평소에 쓸만한 프로그램 머 있는지도 모르네요 -_-... 맥도 그렇지만,..
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> 그거야 필요성 따라 틀리니까요
<yemharc> 무작정 추천해 달라고 하셔도...
<yemharc> 거기다 유료어플도 상당히 많고요
<yemharc> 그리고 지금 사용하는 맥도 개인용은 아니잖아요?
<Markers> yemharc님 쓰시는거 리스트 보고 찾아보고선 저에게 맞는건지 판단하면 되겟죠 머 ㅎㅎ;; 일단 아는거라도 있어야 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 맥 유틸은 "이건 나만 사용하는" 걸 기준으로 설계된것들이 많아서요..
<Markers> 그렇죠? 저 쓰라고 맥 프로 던져준거긴한데 엄격히 따지면 연구실용이니까?
<yemharc> 예를들면 http://www.cobookapp.com 이런것처럼요
<Seony> Markers: http://macnews.tistory.com/category/추천앱
<Markers> 주소록인가보네요 코북앱ㅇㄴ
<yemharc> Seony: 저기에 있는 리스트도 사실 거의 다 개인용을 기준으로 나오잖아요?
<yemharc> 그나마 개인이랑 상관없는거면 스크리버너같은 생산/개발툴들인데 이런건 대부분 유료고;;
<Seony> 개인이 쓰면 다 개인용이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 일단 오피스 문제는 패럴러즈나 버추얼박스로 윈도 띄워서 해결하자 <- 이상태이고 먼가 재미있는거나 유용하게 쓸 프로그램을 찾고 있어서.
<yemharc> 근데 그렇다고 연구실에 있는 녀석에 개인 주소록이고 뭐고 다 넣긴 좀 그렇지 않나요?
<Markers> 일단 알아두는것도 좋은거니깐요 혹시 아나요 너 잘햇으니깐 옛다 졸업하는겸 그 컴 너가져라 이렇게 할지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 절대 그럴 일 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저는 딱히 정리해 둔 리스트는 없고...
<yemharc> 일단 가격이.....
<Seony> 장부상 감가상각이 되어있으면 모를까..
<Markers> 지금 연구실에 컴퓨터 있는것들 2년 혹은 1년 지낫다고 다 버리고 새로 사는판에 ....ㅣ
<yemharc> 맥프로는 그렇게 못할걸요........
<Seony> 근데 1,2년 지났따고 막 버리는 판이라면, 학교 재산이 제대로 관리되고있지 않단 얘기에요..
<Seony> 보통 물건을 구입하면 사용연한을 정하고 그에 따른 감가상각을 하는 것이 원칙인데..
<Markers> 그건 설명이 되는게 연구실에 모아둔 돈이 꽤 되는데 이제껏 사람이 안 들어와서 안 쓰고 저부터 시작해서 한두명 더 들어올 예정이라 물건 사는거래요 @_@;;
<Markers> 좋은 어플 하나 발견 오오오
<yemharc> 옹...
<yemharc> https://itunes.apple.com/jp/app/memory-magic/id574923230?mt=12 요거 디자인 좋네요
<Markers> 일본어인가 중국어인가..
<yemharc> 일어요
<Markers> 데본 싱크는 머하는거래용? 유료 앱 중에 최고로 치고 있네 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 개인 DB요
<yemharc> 딱히 설명할 말이 없네.......
<Markers> 오옹''
<Markers> sublime은 무료같은 유료라고 소개되어잇네 -ㅅ-;;
<yemharc> 그냥 써보면, "아, 폴더정리는 뻘짓이구나" 하게 됩니다
<Markers> 포토샵이 700$엿나요 허얼...
<yemharc> 대부분의 "툴"은 비싸요
<yemharc> 700이면 3d맥스같은거랑 비교하면 뭐........
<yemharc> 회로설계에서 각 회로 라인간의 전자기장 간섭을 계산해주는 특수한 프로그램 같은건 억단위에요
<Markers> 근데 서브라임이 유료툴이었나요? 무료로 사용할수 있다고 들었는데 평가판인가?
<yemharc> 무료인데 유료에요
<yemharc> 무료로 쓰면 얻게 되는 유일한 패널티는 파일 저장할때 가끔 "유료결재 할래?" 하고 물어보는겁니다
<Markers> 그거뿐이예요? 기능상 제한되거나 그런거는 없어요?
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> =_=;
<Markers> 오늘 연구실에 있기엔 너무 잠이 오넹 배도 고프고;;; 이만 퇴근을 해야겟네요
<yemharc> 아 그렇네
<yemharc> Markers: 혹시 프로그래밍 하면서 소스 버전관리 할거면 source tree 라는거 써보세요
<Markers> 그건 먼가요? 지금 svn 아니면 git로 할 생각이었는데
<Markers> git를 gui로 표현한 툴인가 'ㅅ';;
<Markers> 일단 퇴근합니다^^ 낼뵈요
<sungyo> 티비토론 볼만하네요.
<SunGyo> 아...톰보이쪽의 동기화 디버그를 보고 싶은데 디버깅을 하면 다 보여주질 않네요.
<autowiz2013> 내일은 월요일 이히히히히
<autowiz2013> 어제도 출근 오늘도 출근 ... 주말없는 인생이라네~~
<SunGyo> 허이쿠 고생이십니다.
<autowiz2013> 임수님이당...
<yemharc> imsu: ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 아까 뭐 물어볼거 있다고 하셨죠?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-09
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 라즈베리파이 일년동안 풀로 켜놔도 죽어나가고하는 건 아니겠죠?
<samahui_> 제 경험상 괜찮을거 같아요
<samahui_> 비록 1년 내내 켜놓은건 아니지만요
<Suiz> 안녕핫헤요 좋은 아침이어요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui_> 걱정되면 코어정도에 방열판 달아주세요. 라즈베리용 방열판 있더군요
<ahoops_> 각종센서박아서 일년내내 켜두고싶거든요.
<Suiz> 저기.. usb를 ext3로 포맷했는데.. 윈도우에서 꼽으면 인식안돼죠?
<ahoops_> 또 RC에 카메라 모듈 대량박아서 사진찍게하고싶구요..
<samahui_> 그정도 쓰는건 문제 없을거 같은데요
<samahui_> Suiz: 윈도우에서 리눅스 파티션 인식시키는 방법으로 검색해보시면 인식시키는 방법 쉽게 찾을 수 있습니다
<Suiz> 감사합니다^^
<ahoops_> 검나싸고 리눅이라는게 상당히 매력적이라서 심각하게 고려하고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ext2fsd 같은 프로그램 설치해도 가볍게 해결되요
<samahui_> ahoops_ : 하지만 느리고 멀티작업 불가라는 에러가 있죠 ^^;;
<ahoops_> samahui_: 센서값이나 사진만 서버에 전송해주는데 무리없으면 만족해요.ㅋ
<samahui_> 그정도야 문제 없을거예요
<samahui_> 전 RC만들다 제료가 생각하면 그냥 하나 사는게 났길래 걍 다 접고 채팅용과 간단한 파이썬 작업용으로 쓰고있어요
<samahui_> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 아까워요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 싸니깐 걍 몇개사서 발라볼라고요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 코드도 싹 스크립트면 충분할듯하구요..어차피 서버에만 쏴주면 땡이라서요.
<Suiz> 아
<Suiz> 갑자기 튕겼내요.
<Suiz> 제가 생각없이. usb에다가 120기가나 되는 gz파일을 저장했는데 그거 복사할려고하니.. 일단 응답없음 되어버리내요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 집에가야겠군요.
<ahoops_> 삽입!
<samahui_> 리눅스 파티션 윈도우시스템에 꽂으면 바로 포멧할까요? 뜨지 않나요?
<samahui_> 파티션이 잘못된걸로 인식하죠 ㅋ  아니면 아예 잡지 못하거나요.
<Suiz> 아.. 응답없음 뜨는데 이게 정상적으로 복사가 되고있는지 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 퇴근 시간이네요. 조시미 들어들 가세요. 계속 일하시는 분들도 맛난 저녁 먹고 힘내세요.
<autowiz2015> 아오~~ 나는 늑대~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<MK-BB> autowiz2015: 고생이세요 ㅠ
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-10
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<fnwinter> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 혹시 모니터 3개를 사용할 수는 없나요?
<Work^Seony> 있죠.
<Work^Seony> 제 책상을 아직 못보셨군요 ㅋ
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 고가의 장비가 필요한가요?
<Work^Seony> ipeter, http://jswlinux.tistory.com/
<Work^Seony> 제 책상입니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 무슨 우주선 같은데요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 고가의 장비가 필요하다기보단, 헤드가 세개 달린 그래픽 카드가 필요하죠
<ipeter> 제 놋북으로는 무리겠군요.
<ipeter> 역시 데탑이군요.
<Work^Seony> 네 놋북으로는 안되요.  맥북프로에 썬더볼트는 가능한 거 같은데, 일반 놋북으로는 안될 거에요.
<ipeter> 와...맥북...ㅠ
<ipeter> 다시 맥북을 알아봐야하나요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨. 알아보지 마세요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면
<ipeter> 24인치 Dell모니터+15인치 놋북 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 썬더볼트가 가능한 모니터가 애플 시네마 디스플레이 뿐인데, 그거 가격 얼만지 모르시죠?
<Work^Seony> 모니터 한 대에 백만원이 넘어요.
<Work^Seony> 일반 델에서 모니터 6대 사도 백만원이 안넘을텐데...
<Work^Seony> 애플이 좀 과하게 비싸죠
<ipeter_> 읍
<ipeter_> 끊겼습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 메시지 못보셨죠?
<Work^Seony> 보시고 끊어졌나요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 읍
<ipeter__> 오늘 접속이 이상하네요.
<Work^Seony> 그러게 웹브라우저 말고 전용 IRC 클라이언트 쓰세요
<ipeter__> Work^Seony: 오잉?
<ipeter__> 그것도 있나요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 당연하죠.  IRC 역사에 비해 웹용 IRC가 나온지는 얼마 안됐는데요.
<ipeter__> 한번 검색해보겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서 apt-get install xchat
<ipeter__> 설치 완료입니다.
<autowiz2015> 냠냠
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세용
<ipeter__> autowiz2015: 냠냠
<ipeter__> autowiz2015: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz2015> 헉 절 드시고 싶으신건 아니시지요??
<ipeter__> 노리고 있었습니다.
<ipeter__> 각오하세요.
<ipeter__> 덜덜덜
<autowiz2015> 노려지고 있는거군요 오옷... 잘근잘근 씹어드려야 겠다 캬캬캬
<autowiz2015> 명환이형은 여기 안계실꺼고 프로그래밍 좀 하시는분 안계신가요? ㅠㅠ
<ipeter__> 웹쪽이라 자바가 전부인데 그마저도 실력이..
<ipeter__> (털썩)
<ipeter__> 죄송합니다.
<autowiz2015> for (int i = nLen; i < nSize; i++) {
<autowiz2015> 으음
<autowiz2015> 다시...
<autowiz2015> for (int i = nLen; i < nSize; i++) {
<autowiz2015>         long lRand = (long)(Math.random() * 10.0D);
<autowiz2015>         sResult = sResult + lRand;
<autowiz2015> }
<autowiz2015> 자바에서 랜덤 코드 뽑는거 같은데
<autowiz2015> 저 (long) 부분이 처음에는 () 로 나와 있었거든요 근데 컴파일이 안되지 뭡니까... 그래서 그냥 (long) 으로 주긴 했는데
<autowiz2015> 소스코드에 오류가 있었던건지 , 제가 모르는 뭔가가 있는건지 궁금해서 여쭤볼려구요.
<ipeter__> 처음에 ()로 나와 있었다는건 무슨 의미인지 여쭤볼 수 있을까요?
<ipeter__> ()에서 (long)으로 바꾸신거 같은데, ()만 있던 시절에는 어디서 나와 있던건지 말씀해 주실 수 있나요?
<autowiz2015> 실은 class 디컴파일 했는데
<ipeter__> 네네
<autowiz2015> JD 에서 나온 java 파일에서는 ()(math.random() * 10,dD ) ; 이거였단 말이지요.
<ipeter__> 근데 그렇게하면 컴파일 오류가 났었는데,
<ipeter__> long형으로 캐스팅연산하니까 그때는 된다는 말씀이시죠?
<ipeter__> 찾아보니
<ipeter__> math.random은 D형 리턴해주네요.
<ipeter__> 근데 최종값을 long형 변수에 할당한다하니
<ipeter__> long형으로 다운캐스팅 해줘야해서 그런거 같은데요.
<ipeter__> 혹시 잘 아시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter__> 너무 허접한 답변이라서..
<ipeter__> 죄송합니다.
<autowiz2015> 아이고 감사합니다.
<autowiz2015> 한가지 제가 가장 알고 싶은건 () 이렇게 안에 안쓰고 괄호만 두개 쓰는게 의미가 있는가 하는겁지요.
<ipeter__> 아니요
<ipeter__> 캐스팅 연산자에
<ipeter__> 캐스팅 연산자 안에 반드시
<ipeter__> 캐스팅 하실 자료형 넣어야 할겁니다.
<ipeter__> 보신거는 API문서에서 보셨다는거 아닌가요?
<ipeter__> 캐스팅 연산자 안에 여러가지 자료형이 들어갈 수 있기때문에
<ipeter__> 캐스팅 연산자 ()만 써준거 아닐까 생각됩니다.
<ipeter__> 우분투 사용할때
<ipeter__> 불편함을 느끼긴 하네요.
<ipeter__> 소프트웨어들이 지원을 안할때요.
<ipeter__> prezi로 ppt만들었는데,
<ipeter__> 만든거 다운로드해도,
<ipeter__> 맥과 윈도우만 지원해서 실행이 안되어 항상
<ipeter__> 웹으로 보ㅏ야하네요.
<ipeter__> fiddler도 그렇구요.
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter__> 가끔은 윈도우 개발기반이 좋다는..
<ipeter__> 아 물론 회사에서는 윈도우 사용합니다.
<ipeter__> 근데 윈도우 시간이 지남에 따라 느려지고 버벅이고 그런건 윈도우가 자잘자잘하게 많이 깔리고 그러면서 늦어지는거 때문이 아닐까요?
<ipeter__> 우분투도 메이저 os되어서
<ipeter__> 사용인구 많이 늘어나고 이것저것 많이 설치되는 os되면 윈도우처럼 느려질꺼같은...
<ipeter__> 그런느낌입니다.
<autowiz2015> 뭐 그럴수도 있구요 ... 그때까지 살아 있으면 많이지만 쿨럭... 쿨럭쿨럭
<ipeter__> Work^Seony: 그럼 현재 워크 스테이션은 데스크탑에 우분투 설치해 사용중이신가요?
<fnwinter> 친구들끼 우분투 쓰다 화가 나서 가끔 울분투라고 말하기도...
<ipeter__> ??
<ipeter__> 왜요..?
<fnwinter> 말씀하신것 처럼 지원 안되는게 종종 있어서
<ipeter__> 아..네..
<ipeter__> 조금 슬퍼요.
<fnwinter> 리브레로 신나게 슬라이드 쇼 만들었는데, 정작 오피스로는 안보여서 오피스로 다시 작업 ㅋ
<ipeter__> 크롬이 좋은거 같아요.
<ipeter__> 크롬에서 구글드라이브에서 작성 가능하잖아요?
<ipeter__> 그거 사용해서 오피스로 다운로드..
<fnwinter> 아, 네 그렇죠.. 그런데 제가 작업한게 도형을 많이 그려야 되는 거여서 그냥 리브레를 썼는데
<fnwinter> 그래도 개발이 주라서 그냥 그냥 우분투 잘 쓰고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> ipeter__, 네.  우분투 12.04
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter__> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter__> 모두들 평안한 점심휴식 보내세요..
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ipeter__> Work^Seony: 외국은 윈도우 불법복제해서 사용하면 큰일나지 않나요?
<ipeter__> Work^Seony: 우분투 은근히 인기 많을듯 하네요.
<Work^Seony> ipeter__, 아예 할 생각도 안하지만, 대부분 컴퓨터를 구입하면 윈도우가 딸려오니까 아무 생각 없죠
<Work^Seony> 반대로, 우분투라는게 있는줄도 모르는 경우가 대부분이에요..
<ipeter__> Work^Seony: 아..그렇군요. 미국 은근 컴퓨터가격 저렴해요.
<ipeter__> Work^Seony: 한국은 은근 스펙 장난질 칩니다.
<ipeter__> i5-3331U인가 3337U가 보통 3세대 칩으로 보통 울트라북에 들어가있고, 가격대가 형성되어있는데,
<ipeter__> x1 carbon말씀하시는 기종 알아보니 한국에서 판매되는 x1 carbon은 그거 넣어 팔더군요.
<ipeter__> 같은 혹은 더 저렴한 가격에 미국은 조금 더 좋은 칩 사용하구요.
<Work^Seony> 여기도 장난질 심할걸요.  한국사람들이야 워낙 까다롭기로 유명하니까 그런 것들을 일일히 다 알아보고 구매하지만, 여기서는 그렇게 까다롭게 구매하는 사람들이 별로 없거든요...
<ipeter__> 한국에서도 은근히 스펙가지고 회사들이 장난질 칩니다.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 i7 달려있다고 적혀만 있으면, 무슨 공정이든 무슨 칩셋이든 i don't care, whatever라서요...
<ipeter__> 제 느낌에 미국은 더 좋은칩 넣어주고, 더 낮은 가격임은 거의 분명하다고 봐요.
<ipeter__> 하긴 그런거까지 신경쓰며 구매하는 사람은 젊거나, 아니면 컴계에 종사하는...
<ipeter__> 그런 사람이 대부분일테니까
<ipeter__> 많지는 않겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 아무래도 환불 규정이 좀 빡세니까, 장난질은 되도록 안치겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 제품을 뜯었든 썼든간에 15일 이내에 환불 요구하면 무조건 들어줘야하니깐요
<ipeter__> 네네.
<ipeter__> 미국 최고입니다.
<ipeter__> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter__> 저렴하고 좋아요.
<ipeter__> 놋북 미국에서 구매해서 한국에 가져오고 싶은데 녹록치가 않네요.
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근합니다
<ipeter__> 조심히 들어가세요!
<Markers> 혹시 아마존에서 물건 사본 경험 있으신분 계시나용 'ㅅ'?
<ipeter__> Markers: 네 있습니다.
<Markers> 주로 멀 구매하셧나용?
<ipeter__> 저같은 경우 IT 악세서리 주로 구매한것 같습니다.
<ipeter__> 왜 그러시죠?
<Markers> 아는분이 지금 아마존에서 배송 무료 서비스 하고 있다고 물건 살거 있으면 같이 사자고 해서
<Markers> 근데 정작 멀 사야될지 모르겟네요. 주로 책을 많이 사는데 아마존에서 사면 영문일텐데 읽지를 못하니 ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> 무료배송을 한국까지 해줘요?
<Markers> 지금 이벤트라고 하던데용?
<ipeter__> 아마존이 인터네셔널까지 무료배송을 해준다구요..?
<ipeter__> 아마존은 거의 ebay랑 비슷하니 사고 싶으신거 검색해 보시면
<ipeter__> 거의 다 있을껍니다.
<ipeter__> 평소에 사고 싶으셨던거 검색해보시고 한번 알아보세요.
<Markers> 네엥 ㅎㅎ 다른분들 머 구매하시는지 궁금해서 여쭈어봣어요
<ipeter__> 괜히 들었네요.
<ipeter__> 저도 둘러보고 있습니다.
<ipeter__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter__> 비싸ㅣ네요.
<ipeter__> 벌써부터 내년 땡스기빙을 기원해봅니다.
<Seony> 시스템 로그분석툴 추천 받습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 로그 분석 툴이용? syslog 말씀하시는건 아니실거고 'ㅅ'...
<Markers> 흠.. Seony님 전에 머 쓰신게 잇으신가용? 분석 툴?
<Seony> Markers: 그러니까, rsyslog나 syslog-ng의 로그를 수집하고 분석해서 보여주는 툴이에요.
<Seony> 지금 LogAnalyzer 쓰는데 좀 문제가 있거든요...
<Markers> 그렇군요 'ㅅ'.. 검색해보니 아파치에서 제공해주는 goaccess 라고 있더라구영
<Markers> 좋은지 모르겟지만 'ㅅ'.....
<Markers> 흐암..; 맥에서 패러럴즈로 윈도우 사용시 한영변환을 커맨드+스페이스로 못하게 막아놨네;
<ipeter__> 오늘 일찍 퇴근 합니다.
<ipeter__> 수고하셨어요!
<ipeter__> 들어가보겠습니다!
<razGon_chtZlla> 아. 어제 지쳐서 잠들다가 인제 일어났네요...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_chtZlla> 환자보다가 쪽잠.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 퇴근시간이 가까워 오네요. 다들 마무리 잘하고 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 내일봐요.ㅎ
<ipeter> 집에 왔습니다.
<ipeter> home sweet home.
<ipeter> 우분투 13.04 사용중인데 좀 답답한게,
<ipeter> 토렌트로 영화를 다운 받는데,
<ipeter> 속도가 500kb정도 되거든요
<ipeter> 근데 속도는 그렇다 쳐도
<ipeter> 그로 인해 다른 동영상 스트리밍 재생이나
<ipeter> 인터넷 페이지가 느려지는건 좀 답답하네요
<ipeter> 윈도우에선는 그렇지 않는데 말이죠.
<jasonjang> 작업우선권,순위 라든가...다른 설정도 비교대상과 같은지..모르겠네요.
<samahui> 전 괜찮은데요? 흠 혹시 설정에서 과도하게 다운로드갯수 늘려놓은건 아니신지요?
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 ^^ 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 다음에 뵈요
<ipeter> 다운로드 개수가 5개 정도 되긴 하지만..어짜피 최종 네트워크 사용량 자체가 500kb/초 정도 속도밖에 안나오는데
<ipeter> 다운로드 개수가 많다고 다른 네트워크 사용에 문제가 될나요...? 제가 잘 몰라서요..ㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_FaFx>  오랜 밤입니다.
<Lyuso> 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_FaFx> Lyuso: 하이!! 오래간만!!
<Lyuso> razGon_FaFx, 정말 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 그러게요. 제대했나요?
<Lyuso> 네. 8월말에 제대하고 일합니다.
<bluedusk> 오오
<razGon_FaFx> 오!! 축하합니다.
<Lyuso> 사회생활이 아직은 많이 힘드네요 @_@
<razGon_FaFx> 아직은 그럴겁니다. ㅎ
<Lyuso> 아직은 아르바이트지만 착실히 준비해야죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 사회를 얻어내는 힘으로요.
<ipeter> 오오 축하드려요.
<Lyuso> 네. 그래야죠.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-11
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 출근길 눈때문에 고생은 안하셨는지요?
<phc_office> 여기서도 (오레건주에) 눈이 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오리건주...덜덜덜
<ipeter> 다른건 모르겠고
<ipeter> 일단 텍스가 없다는걸로만 기억하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 행복하시겠어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> Seony님 혹시 메버릭스 쓰시죵? 듀얼 모니터에서 작업표시줄(?) 양쪽에 생기게 하는 방법 혹시 아시나요?
<Seony> 원래 양쪽에 생기지 않나요?  전 생기는데요
<Markers> 이거 전에 생긴거 취소했는데 어떻게 취소했는지 기억이 안나서 -_-;
<Markers> 안녕하세요 다시 왓어요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<samahui_web> 안주무세요?
<samahui_web> 전 밤에 작업이 잘 되는 야행성인지라 열심히 일하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz2015> 저도 밤이 좋기는 하나 요즘 밤을 너무 즐겨서 몸이 힘들어하네요
<autowiz2015> 좀 쉬고 싶은데 일이 많아서 쉬지를 못하네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 쉬고 싶다고 느껴질때 좀 쉬어둬야되요
<samahui> 몸 축나면 병걸립니다. 저도 요즘 너무 힘들어요
<samahui> 근데 전 요 몇일 일이 재미있어서 집중하다보니 잠이 없어져서 이틀을 세고 있는데 졸립지는 않네요
<autowiz2015> 전 병난거 같에요 이미
<autowiz2015> 병원가서 목위로 ct 랑 xray 찍고 왔어요
<samahui> 목위로라면 두퉁이 있으신가요?
<samahui> 아무쪼록 관리 잘해서 건강 되찾으시길 바라봅니다.
<samahui> 건강한게 최고예요
<samahui>  ahoops_님 안녀하세요~
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> samahui: 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 오타도 나는군요. 오랜만에 키보드 타이핑 자세를 바꿨더니 오타가 살살 나네요
<DarkCircle> 이 오밤중에!
<DarkCircle> (두둥)
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 야밤에 작업하는걸 좋아하는 1인입니다 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 너무 무리하지 마세요 _-_
<samahui> 오랜만에 라디오 들으면서 혼자 일하고 있으니 고즈넉하니 좋네요
<DarkCircle> 갑상선 조심하시고요 (먼산)
<ahoops_> 저도 일하러 나왔어요 -ㅅ-;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 갑상선은 아파도 아픈게 느껴지지가 않는다는게 제일 무섭 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> gps체크하러 나왔어요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 갑상선이 정확히 어느 부위입니까? 갑상선 갑상선 이야기는 많이 해보고 듣고 했는데 아파본적이 없어서 어딘지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 본격적으로 작업 들어가셨나요군요
<DarkCircle> http://www.cancer.go.kr/upload/cancer/I/upload_40766e4_139527f2cb1__8000_00000442.jpg
<DarkCircle> 정확하겐 저 부위예요
<ahoops_> 갑상선이..
<DarkCircle> 목 앞쪽으로 만졌을때
<ahoops_> 대개 많지 않나요.
<ahoops_> 아 림프선이 많은건가;;
<DarkCircle> 기도+식도양쪽으로 만져지는 부분 있죠?
<samahui> 안그래도 목아픈데 갑자기 불안해졌어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 목이 어떻게 아프신가요?
<samahui> 요즘 감기 기운이 있는건지 기침도 잦고 목도 아프네요
<DarkCircle> 요새 그 분이 안보이시네요
<DarkCircle> 라즈곤님
<samahui> 그냥 칼칼하다고 해야하나 그런식으로 아파요
<DarkCircle> 혹시 사무실이신가요?
<samahui> 네
<DarkCircle> 거울 있죠?
<samahui> 일하고 있습니다. 추운 겨울이죠
<DarkCircle> 거울뒤의 귀신(?)은 신경쓰시지 마시고
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 거울앞에서 혀 길게 쭉~ 내밀어보시고 혀 안쪽에 돌기같은거 우둘두둘 나있나 확인해보세요
<samahui> 그런거 무서워할 나이는 이미 지나서... 불혹이 얼마 안남았죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 편도선 부은것 일수도 있겠네요
<DarkCircle> 음 편도선을 보려는게 아니라 혀 상태를 일단 ...
<samahui> 확인 안해볼라고요. 자리 뜨면 다시 일할때까지 집중이 느려요 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 흠 그러면요
<DarkCircle> 혀 안쪽에 뭔가 걸리는 느낌같은거 나세요?
<ahoops_> 면역력 떨어지면 붓는거 아닌가요.
<samahui> 그렇네요
<samahui> 부었네요
<DarkCircle> 모래알 같이 괜히 목 안쪽으로 걸리적거린다거나
<samahui> 오돌토돌
<DarkCircle> 그게 왜냐면
<DarkCircle> 날씨가 건조해서 그렇거든요
<DarkCircle> 목안이 지금 수분이 부족해서 ..
<DarkCircle> 따뜻한 물 많이 드시면 도움 될듯 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 레몬차 같은거요 .
<samahui> 흠... 뜨신물 떠놓고 일해야 겠네요 ㅜㅜ 결국 자리뜨는군요.
<samahui> 그냥 2리터 하나 가져다 놓고 마시면서 하고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 목 간지러울때마다 쭉 드세요 그러면 괜찮습니다.
<samahui> 뜨신물 만들려면 전자렌지에 컵에 물을따라 넣고 돌리고 기다리고 집어들다 아뜨거 왜치고... 등등 해야해서 찬물 입에 머금고 데워지면 삼키고 있습니다
<ahoops_> 흑.
<DarkCircle> 가래같은거 있으면 과감하게 뱉어내세요. 억지로는 말고요 ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 가레는 없네요
<DarkCircle> 날씨가 차고 건조한 탓인거 같네요
<samahui> 요즘 목이 안좋은게 그 중국발 스모그 미세먼지 이후로 감기기운도 돌고
<samahui> 목도 많이 아파졌어요
<DarkCircle> 사무실에 머신이 많이 굴러가면
<samahui> 그것도 한 이유가 되겠군요
<DarkCircle> 머신 뒤로 나오는 미세먼지 때문에도 목이 가려울 수 있어요 그래서 물이 필요
<samahui> 사무실에 머신 엄청 많고 제 옆에 제 개인용 PC서버까지 돌리고 있습니다
<ahoops_> 그런것은 전부 사랑이 부족해서 그래요.
<ahoops_> 좀 사랑받고 사시면 다 좋아져요.
<DarkCircle> 주기적으로 에어건 쏘나요? 그런일 없죠/
<samahui> 노트북 3대에 데탑1대 서버1대  제 주위를 빙 두르고 있습니다
<samahui> 거기다 라즈베리파이까지
<DarkCircle> 밖에 들고가서 에어건 쏴주는 식으로 해서 먼지 털어내야 몸이 괜찮으실텐데
<ahoops_> samahui님. 저 고민있어요.
<DarkCircle> 밀폐된 공간에서 온갖 머신이 돌아가니 ...
<samahui> 콤프레셔로 먼지는 가끔빼주는데
<samahui> 전 진공청소기에 솔달아서 쓸어주는걸 선호합니다
<ahoops_> 지금 한지점의 gps값을 따고 있는데요. 이게 오차가 가로세로 8미터정도거든요.
<samahui> ahoops_님 무슨 고민이요?
<ahoops_> 이거 극복할 방법없을까요.
<ahoops_> 오차 8미터로는 안되구 1미터급이 필요한데요.
<samahui> 근처 기지국 잡아서 삼각측량해주면되죠
<ahoops_> 한지점에서 gps값을 만번을 따서 통계를 낼까하고 지금 무한 수집중이거든요.
<ahoops_> 기지국이란건 한국이나 통하죠;;
<ahoops_> 글고 삼각측량 어캐하는거에요?
<DarkCircle> 혹시 안드로이드 기계 쓰시는건가요?
<ahoops_> 저 갤노트10.1이에요.
<DarkCircle> 아 그러면  NMEA 프로토콜 데이터 가져와서 쓰시면 됩니다.
<ahoops_> 집앞에 안테나가 하나 있긴한데..그걸로 될려나요.
<ahoops_> NMEA 오잉.
<ahoops_> 첨듣는데요!!
<DarkCircle> 스펙 문서 먼저 보셔야 해요
<DarkCircle> 분석하는데 시간이 쪼금 걸립니다.
<DarkCircle> 일단 그 분석이 끝나면 그대로 가져다가 쓸 수 있는 데이터가 나올 수도 있고
<ahoops_> 다꾸님..
<samahui> 위성에 따라 차이도 큽니다
<ahoops_> 그거보면 정확한 gps값 따낼수있어요?
<DarkCircle> 임의의 위성 a, b, c 에서 날라온 데이터를 활용해야 할 수도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 정확하다기보단
<DarkCircle> "얼추 맞는" 값이 튀어나오죠.
<DarkCircle> 만약 오차를 줄이려면 움직임이 있어야 해요
<ahoops_> 얼추맞는다는게 막..몇미터 차이나고 그러면 안되는데요..
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드는 GPS 가동 전 위치 정보를 예비로 캐시에 저장한다거나 하는게 없어서 위성에서 초기 데이터 받아다 보정하는데 시간이 꽤 걸리거든요
<DarkCircle> 보통 50~100m 차이나는게 정상이고요
<DarkCircle> 아마 잘하면 3~5m 정도 오차까진 줄일 수 있는데 그정도면 거의 군사용 수준입니다.
<DarkCircle> 대기상태에 따라서 오차가 있을수도 있는지라 엄청나게 정확한 값에 대한 기대는 안하시는게 좋아요. 얼추 맞는 위치인거만 확인하면 될듯.
<samahui> 보통 30미터 정도나죠
<samahui> 100미터나면 못써요
<DarkCircle> 네 30미터 정도는 정말 양호해요 .
<ahoops_> 얼추맞는위치로는 안되요;;
<samahui> 우선 정지궤도위성이 아니면 30미터까지 오차는 두고 생각해봐야되요
<DarkCircle> 한국에도 지하철 타고 지상구간 막 달리다보면 캐싱속도 느린 단말기에선 150m 차이도 납니다. 달리는 속도를 못쫒아가서 ..
<ahoops_> 맑은날은 gps따지는거보면요..glonass 지원하는 안드로이드는 얼추 3-5미터정도까지는 따주더라구요.
<samahui> 그래서 그걸 보정해주는게 기지국이라는게 통신 기지국말고 GPS신호 보조해주는 기지국들도 설치되고하죠
<samahui> 근데 필리핀은 어떤지 몰라서
<samahui> ㅜㅠ
<ahoops_> 근데 더 정확한 값이 필요해서요;
<DarkCircle> 기지국 말고 또 더 정확한 값을 보정하려한다면 결국 WiFi를 써야 하는데
<ahoops_> 기지국이랑 거시기된게 a-gps 아닌가요.
<DarkCircle> a-gps는 가용 통신 모듈을 최대한 다 사용하는 방법을 씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 기지국에서 날라오는 정보중에 기지국 설치 좌표 정보와 기지국 ID가 있거든요
<ahoops_> 네네.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 ... RSSI 로 해서 시그널 강도를 측정해다가 지상구간의 거리차를 계산해서 보정해주는 역할을 하는건데 ..
<DarkCircle> 3g든 LTE든 이거도 오차는 있는지라 결국 최종적으로 또 활용하는게 WiFi입니다.
<DarkCircle> 다 쓴다고 해도 무방하죠.
<ahoops_> 그렇게 한다해도
<samahui> GPS자체가 위성 4개의 신호를 기준으로 삼각층량과 각종 보정작업 한건데 그것도 오차가 30미터라 요즘은 지상의 통신 기지의 신호를 이용하는거죠
<ahoops_> 3-5미터 오차는 인정인가요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 그정도면 완전 양호하죠
<samahui> 10미터 이내면 양호한겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 원래 민간에서 그런 장비 못쓰게 했었어요
<ahoops_> 시무룩.
<DarkCircle> 그정도 오차 나는걸 쓸 수 있기 시작한게 이제 겨우 5년쯤 됩니다.
<samahui> 우리나라는 북땜시 못썼었죠
<DarkCircle> 네 한국은 그렇고 미국에서도 GPS 민간에 기술 개방한게 역사가 그리 긴 편이 아니어서 ..
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 제가 처음에 GIS연구소 들어갔을대가 2000년도 초반인데 그때 생각하면 지금 완전 좋아진거죠
<ahoops_> 그럼요.
<ahoops_> 제가 비치에서 노트 10.1로 값을 만개따면요..
<ahoops_> gps값들의 물리적 거리값의 범위가 5미터정도이내에 대부분들어와요.
<DarkCircle> 그게 처음엔 오차가 큰 값이 들어왔다가 점점 오차가 좁혀집니다.
<ahoops_> 러시아위성까지 다 끌어다가 17개정도 위성을 쓰는것같더군요.
<DarkCircle> 구글 맵이랑 연동해서 체크해보세요 .
<ahoops_> 구글맵보다 osm은 거의 맞아떨어져요.
<DarkCircle> 이동하면서 계속 체크하거든요.
<ahoops_> 이섬은 구글맵이 데이터가 너무 틀려요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 일반 지도 말구요
<DarkCircle> 위성영상을 추천...
<ahoops_> 위성영상...이..이섬은 없어요;
<DarkCircle> 확대하면 안나오나요 ?ㅅ?
<ahoops_> 아임쏘리 블라블라하면서 이미지 없다고 나와요.
<DarkCircle> 군사시설이 있어서 그런가 -_-
<ahoops_> 아뇨..히얀하게 모든지도가 사진이 없더라구요..이섬은요.
<DarkCircle> map.google".com"  으로 들어가셔야 ...
<DarkCircle> 산호초섬인가요?
<ahoops_> 섬은 커요.
<ahoops_> 1키로 7키로는 되는데요.
<DarkCircle> 마라도보단 작네요
<DarkCircle> 아니 비슷한가 -.-
<ahoops_> 아 인터넷이 너무 느려서;;
<DarkCircle> 그러면 점이라도 찍어야 정상일거 같은데 (..)
<ahoops_> 구글맵 안열려요;
<ahoops_> https://maps.google.com/
<ahoops_> 여기맞죠?
<DarkCircle> 네
<ahoops_> 암튼 위성사진이나 항공사진은 없어요 -ㅅ-;;
<DarkCircle> 필리핀 요새 뉴스에 막 나오던데
<DarkCircle> 섬이 수백개라서 사람하나 베어죽이고 섬 어디론가 튀어버리면 못잡는다고 ..
<ahoops_> 네. 여긴 못잡아요;
<DarkCircle> 섬 이름이 뭐예요?
<ahoops_> 여기 건물들이 3미터*3미터 미만짜리 건물이 많아서.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 noname 이런거 말고 ..
<ahoops_> 필리핀 보라카이 <<
<ahoops_> 보라카이 검색하시면 바로 나올거에요..
<ahoops_> 유명한 섬이라;;
<DarkCircle> 겁나 작은데 확대하면 나오긴 나오네요
<DarkCircle> 길쭉하게 생겼네요
<ahoops_> 네..
<DarkCircle> 위성사진이 뜨긴 뜨는데요
<DarkCircle> 뭐랄까 ... 블러처리한거 같은 느낌?
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 사진이 없어서 그래요.
<DarkCircle> 뭉개놨네요. 그래서 정확한 위치를 알기 어려울듯 ...
<ahoops_> 네 그게 절 힘들게해요 ㅡㅡ
<DarkCircle> 웬지 흠 느낌상 ...
<DarkCircle> 감으로 때려잡아야 할거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 무지 정밀하게 보긴 힘들고...
<ahoops_> 섬은 완전 작은데 구멍가게같은곳은 진짜..2미터*2미터도 안되거든요.
<ahoops_> 그런곳이 진짜 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 헐 아직까지 얘기하시네요
<ahoops_> 그래서 점하나 잘못찍으면 옆집찍혀요.
<DarkCircle> Work^Seony, (_ _ )너브죽
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 그러게요 사진 보니까 무슨 코딱지 만한집이 다닥다닥 붙어있네요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 훙.
<samahui> 가지고 계신 gps장비들이 dgps지원하는지 확인부터 해보세요. 안하면 DGPS하나 구입하시구요
<ahoops_> dgps는 인프라가 되어야 동작하는거 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 이걸 .. 실제 제대로 된 값을 잡으려면 쉽지 않아요 ....
<samahui> 필리핀 왠지 되어 있을거 같은데요
<ahoops_> 여기 안되어있는걸로 아는데요 ㅠ
<samahui> 그래도 보통 GPS보다 훨 정확하죠
<samahui> 기지국이 멀지많 안다면
<DarkCircle> 사진 보니까 ... 이거 이정도 수준이면 어지간한 gps써도 오차보정하긴 어려울듯
<samahui> 정작 구입했는데 기지국이 저기 어디 중국에 있는걸 잡아서 쓴다면... 오히려 더 오차가 날수도...
<ahoops_> dgps같은건 국가단위에서 지원해줘야 하는 상황(인프라문제) 아닐까요.
<samahui> 우리니라는 그걸 사업화해서 크게 장비 및 건물만들어대느라 돈들고 크게 나가는거고요
<ahoops_> 한국은 막 그거 많이 쓴다고하던데 에허..
<ahoops_> 구글맵의 gps값은 오차가 크더라궁.
<samahui> 서버와 GPS송수신안테나만 구축되면 가능해서
<samahui> 소규모로 많이들 만들수 있습니다만
<ahoops_> 한 백미터정도 오차가 있는데 그냥 맵에 반영해서 쓰더라구요.그래서 싹 틀려요.
<DarkCircle> 아마 필리핀 애들한테 그거 사업한다고 시킬려고 하면 나중에 뒤통수까고 복수할듯 -ㅅ- ...
<ahoops_> 소규모 음.
<DarkCircle> GIS류 사업 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 이건 진짜 ㄱ- 겪어보니까 근성 빠지면 못해요
<DarkCircle> 몇날며칠 밤 새가면서 보정 노가다 하고 ...
<ahoops_> 이섬안에 3G가 비치쪽 벗어나면 다 안터지는 상황;;
<samahui> 힘들겠는데요
<ahoops_> 그래서 제가 고민한게 뭐였냐면요..
<samahui> 제가 봤을때는 GPS는 둘째치고 지도 만드실거면 측량사를 하나 고용하셔야 겠는데요
<ahoops_> RC를 띄워서 위에서 사진을 찍어서 짜집기해버릴생각엿어요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 동남아 다녀올적 기억으론 3G가 무슨 인프라 용도로 쓴다기보단 그냥 말 그대로 이동전화 쓰는 용도라
<DarkCircle> 3G망으로 얼마나 보정을 잡아줄지는 의문입니다.
<ahoops_> samahui: 지적도를 시청에서 보여달라했는데요.
<samahui> 지적도 구하셨어요?
<samahui> 아직도 뇌물만 달라고하고 안주던가요?
<ahoops_> 이것들이..무슨 바다를 거래를 했더라구요.
<ahoops_> 바다를 거래할리가 없는데..측량을 개판으로해서 바다면적까지 거래하고 난리에요.
<ahoops_> 1/3은 뽑았어요.
<ahoops_> 위쪽동네 지적도 뽑았는데 지적도보니 땅거래용 자료자나요.
<ahoops_> 근데 이것들이 바다를 진짜 그 넓은 바다를 거래를 했더라구요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 좌절이죠;;
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 걔네들 하는 말이 맞아요.
<ahoops_> 지적도 공개를 못하는 이유가..
<ahoops_> 땅값이 엄청 올랐는데 지적도때문에 소송걸리고 하는 이유가
<ahoops_> 지적도가 정확하지 않아서 문제생길까봐 거래를 못하는거였어요.
<ahoops_> 공개를 못하는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그거보다 사실 위치 파악하려고 하는게 주 목적 아니었나요?
<samahui> 그러게요
<ahoops_> 섬 전체 왁꾸랑요..시설들의 대략적인 위치파악이 목적였어요.
<ahoops_> 근데 그게 안통하더라구요.
<ahoops_> 지적도 자체가 너무 틀려서요. 오류가 너무 많아요.
<samahui> 핸드폰에서 어플을 통해 실시간으로 정보를 받고 현 위치에서 각종 서비스에 접속(?)하는 그런거 만드시는거자나요
<DarkCircle> 일단 추측가능한바로는 1. 자료는 있으나 측량 결과가 개판이다. 그러니까 측량기사 아무도 못믿는다 2. 측량중인 데이터 오차가 꽤 난다. 지도 정보도 없고 어디다 맞춰볼데가 없다.
<DarkCircle> 3. 결과적으로 아무리 기계가 정확하다고 해도 그 섬에선 못믿겠다.
<samahui> 그냥 관광지도 베이스로 작업하시는겁니다
<ahoops_> samahui: 네..각종서비스에 접근시키고 싶은데 그 인터페이스가 지도였음하는 바램인거죠.
<DarkCircle> 그림을 그냥 흐물흐물하게 그리세요 ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 대충.
<samahui> 섬이 그렇게 큰게 아니라면 일정수준 이상 자세하게 위치확대 안되도록 막고 말그대로 서비스에 치중하는 겁니다
<ahoops_> DarkCircle: 신뢰할수있는 데이터가 하나도 없어서 기준을 잡아서 진행할수가 없는 상황에요 ;
<ahoops_> 대충하면 문제가 뭐냐면요..
<ahoops_> 이섬이 작은 대신에 작은 상점들이 엄청나게 많다는게 문제에요.
<samahui> 그냥 관광지도를 베이스로해서 다 지워버리고 각종 서비스 위치도 30미터 이상 오차가 있다면 배율을 딱 그정도로 만드는겁니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 상점들은 포트로 만드는겁니다. 일정위치 상점들에 대한 정보는 그냥 팝업으로 해결하고요
<DarkCircle> 한국으로 치면 읍내 정도 되는가보군요.?
<samahui> 하나하나 표시하지 않는겁니다
<ahoops_> 관광지도로 저도 하고싶은데 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 항상 말하지만 포기하면 편해집니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 시골 읍내 동네 가면 구멍가게들 따닥따닥 붙어있잖아요. ㅇㅇ
<ahoops_> 가게들이 너무 작아요;;
<DarkCircle> 홍대도 그런상황인데 홍대 맛집 지도 참고해보시길 ...
<ahoops_> 심지어 여행사도 3*5미터정도될려나;;
<samahui> 그리니까요 30~10미터로 끊고 그 안에 있는 가계들은 따로 팝업창에 가계 사진으로 올려버리는 겁니다
<samahui> 하나하나 찍는게 좀 번거럽겠지만 지도 그리고 좌표잡고 하느니 그게 편할거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 네 그게 편할듯 싶네요 .
<DarkCircle> 아니면
<samahui> 30~ 100미터입니다 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 사진 찍고 손으로 다 그려야돼요
<ahoops_> 얘네들 장사를 뭔..탁자하나에 의자 두어개 놓고도 장사하는 거라는게 함정에요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 움 그런건 빼고요
<DarkCircle> 건물 단위 기준으로 ...
<DarkCircle> 천막 빼고
<DarkCircle> 건물이 뭐랄까 진짜 천막같이 생긴 건물도 있겠지만 비올때 피하고 장사하다가 피곤하면 자고 하려고 만들어놓은 조그만 건물들 있잖아요?
<ahoops_> 스타벅스도 진짜작구 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 땅값이 워낙 비싸기도하고..땅자체가 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 지적도 보니깐 진짜로.
<ahoops_> 2평도 안되는땅들 주인이 대개 많아요
<ahoops_> 어떤놈들은 바다 거래하고.
<ahoops_> 그 바다는 배 뒤집혀져서 배도 잘 못가는곳인데..
<ahoops_> 네네..
<ahoops_> 음 일례로요..여기 디몰이 중심상권인데요.
<DarkCircle> 그게 한줄로 쫙 붙어있다고 그러면
<DarkCircle> 그냥 붙은 건물들 박스 하나로 떡하니 그려놓고 하나의 건물이라고 뻥치는게 (...)
<ahoops_> 4미터 될려나..상점하나의 길이가요.
<ahoops_> 하여튼 엄청 작아요..검나 작아작아 아휴
<ahoops_> 관광지도식으로 걍 가는건 문제없는데..
<DarkCircle> 우리나란 그런거 개업신고 조차도 못하는데 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그건 아니자나요 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 섬이 작아서 만만한게 정상인데.
<ahoops_> 문제는 샵들도 작다는게 함정.
<DarkCircle> 그 모델이 딱 ...
<DarkCircle> 홍대 맛집 지도입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그거 보시는게 좋아요 ㄱ-
<ahoops_> 그래서 일이 더 힘들어요 ㅡㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 근성의 역작임 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그걸 누가 직접 손으로 다 그린게 있거든요
<ahoops_> 지금 gps오차로는 샵의 끝에서 딴값이 샵전체를 넘어서는 상황에요.
<ahoops_> 옆집까지도 넘어서는상황;;
<ahoops_> 인도의 폭도 1미터가 안되니 말다했죠;
<ahoops_> 두명이서 나란히 못걸어다녀요 ㅡㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 일단 그 값을 구글지도 어디에 찍히는지 체크해보세요
<DarkCircle> 무조건 나오게 해서라도 체크해봐야 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 소숫점 아래 자리 숫자가 보정과정에 바뀔 수가 있거든요.
<DarkCircle> 보정이 끝나면 값 변동이 안되는데
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 소수점 7자리가지고 부족해요.
<DarkCircle> 보정이 안끝나면 소숫점 아래 자리 숫자가 계속 움직여요
<ahoops_> 8-9개자리까지 가야하는 상황에요;
<ahoops_> 정확도가 4미터 6미터 하면서 계속 보정해나가자나요.
<ahoops_> 그동안 계속 소수점변하자나요.
<DarkCircle> 네 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 'ㅅ';
<ahoops_> 근데 그 값의 오차가 노트 10.1로는 비치에서 따면 가로세로 5미터정도안에 떨어져요.
<Work^Seony> 말로만 듣던 부동소숫점 연산을 하시는 군요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 문제는 그 5미터라는게 가게를 두개 잡아먹는다 그말씀이신거잖아요 ?ㅅ?
<ahoops_> 결국엔 RC를 한국에 다시 보내서 수리중 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 네 맞아요.
<ahoops_> 5미터가 샵들 2개는 된다는게 문제에요;
<DarkCircle> 그 숫자값이 이리저리 왔다갔다 장난하자는거도 아니고 계속 움직인다는것도 문제고요 'ㅅ'
<ahoops_> 네;;
<samahui> 그래도 예전보다 났자나요. 예전에는 의사오류값이라는게 있어서 민간용 GPS는 다 임의로 오류냈었어요
<DarkCircle> 한번은 오른쪽 옆집
<samahui> ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한번은 왼쪽옆집
<ahoops_> 근데 저게 장해물없는 비치에서 땃을때 그정도에요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 막 오바하는 값을 중간값을 잡아야 하는데 기계조차도 못잡고 있다... 인거네요 .
<ahoops_> 그렇지요.
<ahoops_> 신뢰할수있는 값을 가지고 제가 정책을 세워서 움직여야하는데 그 값이 없어서 움직일 여지가 없는상황에요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 흠
<samahui> 그러니가 그냥 10미터에서 100미터 단위로 끊어서 RC로 공중사진 찍고 이걸 바탕으로 각가계 설명만 집어넣어보려요. 위치는 오류나는데로 어디서어디 이런 식으로 범위단위설정을 하는겁니다
<DarkCircle> 전문장비를 사야 되는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 수치에 연연하시지 않는게 좋을듯 합니다.
<ahoops_> samahui: 그래서 알씨밖에 대안이 없어보여요;
<ahoops_> 전문장비도 이동네는 다 안통하는것같아요.
<ahoops_> WASS던가 이런것도..
<ahoops_> 이동네는 동작안해요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 난감한 동네군요
<samahui> 전 잠시 또 일하다 올께요. 라디오 들으면서 일했더니 집중이 잘되네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 필리핀쪽은 게다가 지진한번 나면
<DarkCircle> 섬들이 죄다 뒤틀어지는 동네라
<DarkCircle> 아얘 전체적으로 측지측량을 다시 해야 하는 곳인데 ...
<ahoops_> 자체적으로..항공사진을 찍어내는수밖에 없는것같아요.
<ahoops_> 측량도 불가능한게..
<DarkCircle>  제가 봤을때는 데이터가 잘못돼서가 아니라 -_-
<ahoops_> 측량하는 얘들을 믿을수가 없어요 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 오래돼서 오래된거 기준으로 하다보니 그렇게 됐을거 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그 동안에 해일도 있었고 지진도 있었잖아요?
<ahoops_> 네..
<DarkCircle> 맨틀위에 있는 육지가 움직이지 말란법은 없어요
<ahoops_> 그래도 바다를 진짜 한 만평거래하는건 아니자나요.
<DarkCircle> 한국도 한반도가 전체적으로 움직이는 바람에 -_-
<DarkCircle> 올해 측량 다시 했거든요
<DarkCircle> (...)
<ahoops_> 섬의 1/5은 거래를 했더라구요 떠억하니;
<DarkCircle> 일본 후쿠시마 대지진 이후로 ...
<samahui> 참 그리고 말씀을 들어보니 거리에 가계들이 다닥다닥 붙어있어서 어쩔 수 없다면 30미터 이상 단위로 자를수밖에 없어요 . DGPS라면 1미터 이내 오차로 줄지만 그냥 GPS면 유효오차가 30미터인지라 그냥 그대로 끊는수밖에 없습니다
<ahoops_> 분명히 거기는 바다인데 거래했어 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 수치상으론 바다인데
<DarkCircle> 예전에 육지가 위치했던 곳일지도 모릅니다 -.-
<DarkCircle> 업데이트를 안했을지도 몰라요
<samahui> 그러고보니 지진이 심하게 나는 지역은 지각변동이 일어날수도 있다더군요
<samahui> 진짜 육지가 이동한것일지도...
<ahoops_> 업데이트나마나 거긴 배도 뒤집어져서 선장들도 안갈려고하느곳에요;;
<DarkCircle> 한국도 일본 지진 영향으로 육지가 틀어졌는데
<DarkCircle> 필리핀이라고 더 심한 동네가 멀쩡히 가만히 있으란법은 없죠
<DarkCircle> 바다 밑 지형이 ...흠 뭐라고 해야 하나
<ahoops_> 측량자체를 대충한거죠.쩝.
<DarkCircle> 구글로 보니까 깊이가 좀 애매하던데요
<DarkCircle> 배를 띄우자니 걸려 넘어질거 같고
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 사람이 가자니 빠져죽는곳.
<DarkCircle> 보트 타고 다녀야지 좀 큰 배로는 이동하기 힘든곳인듯 .
<ahoops_> 저 위쪽은 수심깊어요;
<ahoops_> 10미터이상 물에 못들어가는곳;;
<ahoops_> 물색깔이 틀려요.
<DarkCircle> 수심은 깊은데 간혹 그런거 있죠
<DarkCircle> 산호초라든가 이런거 어딘가 불쑥 올라오는 부분
<ahoops_> 물이 얇흐면 물색깔 이쁜데 깊으면 까매요;;
<DarkCircle> 재수없게 걸리면 -_- ...
<DarkCircle> 선박이 조난당하는 큰 이유중 하나가 스크류가 산호초에 걸리면서 동작 불능 상태로 (... )
<ahoops_> 윗동네는 시꺼매요..ㅡ,ㅡ;
<ahoops_> 이 새벽에 나와서
<ahoops_> 낮에는 사람들 하도 다녀서 값이 잘안나와서 일부러 새벽에 나와서 gps값 따고있는데..
<ahoops_> 이거시 과연 의미가 있나싶네요.
<ahoops_> 모기만 뜯기고 에허.
<ahoops_> 지금 제가 있는곳이 인도인데..
<ahoops_> 50센치는 될려나 몰라요..
<DarkCircle> 오히려 사람들이 많이 다닐때가 보정이 잘 되지 않을까 싶기도 ..
<DarkCircle> 자전거 도로 폭이군요.
<DarkCircle> 딱.
<DarkCircle> 지도를 잘 보시면 아시겠지만
<DarkCircle> 보통 지도에는 인도 표기 무시해요.
<ahoops_> 네..
<DarkCircle> 인도까지 표시하는 정도면
<DarkCircle> 진짜 땅거래용 지적도 같은데서나 ...
<DarkCircle> 상하수도 지중매설 시설도 라든가 ...
<DarkCircle> (고압선, 전화선, 광케이블 등)
<ahoops_> 도로가 하나인데.
<ahoops_> 도로폭이 4미터에요;
<ahoops_> 뭐든지 작아요 뭐든지;;
<ahoops_> 버스는 이섬에 존재하지 않아요.
<ahoops_> 버스뜨면 왕복도로가 편도됨;;
<ahoops_> 전부 전봇대인데요.
<ahoops_> 자료가 없어..
<ahoops_> 한국이 좋아요 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 일이 빡씨니까..해볼만한건데요.
<ahoops_> 진짜 빡씨군요..
<DarkCircle> 그 동네 사람들 모아다 같이 하시면 별로 안힘들 수도 있을거 같은데 그걸 혼자서 하려고 하시니까 힘든거 같네요 ㄱ-
<ahoops_> 이거슨 데탑의 저주.
<ahoops_> 검나좋은 데탑을 사면 해결이 되는걸까..
<ahoops_> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = -2363.311/489.090/127871.261/3052.852 ms
<ahoops_> 살수가없..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 한국 너무 추워죽겠네요 _-_
<ahoops_> 여긴 더워죽겠는데 모기 안물릴라고 긴바지 입고 나왔어요.
<ahoops_> 핑값 12만7천 보이시죠.
<ahoops_> 진짜 죽겠어요 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 여긴 낮엔 덥고 밤엔 춥고...
<ahoops_> 걍..
<ahoops_> 관광지도만들어야하나;
<ahoops_> 맥주나 하나 마셔야겠네요. 길바닥 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 왜 맨날 삶이 이런게냐!
<DarkCircle> RTT 미니멈값이 음수인게 이해가 안가네요 ㄱ-
<samahui> 라디오에서 애국가 나오는군요.
<samahui> 일은 잠시 뒤로 미루고 우선 씻고와야겠네요. 상쾌한 하루를 위해서 씻어줘야죠. 안그러면 하루가 찌뿌둥하더군요.
<samahui> 그럼 전 잠시 씻고 아침 좀 먹고 오겠습니다
<samahui> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 되세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 즐거운 하루 되세요 :)
<samahui> 날씨가 쌀살하네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-12
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 참 간만에 한가한 날이네요
<samahui> 벌써 점심시간이 다되어 가는군요.
<samahui> 한가하세요? 완전 부럽습니다.
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서 프로그래머 구한다고 광고 냈는데, 지원자가 없어서...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 오늘 제 사수 3시 반에 퇴근했어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> Seony님도 냉큼 퇴근해 버리세요
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 퇴근하려고 했는데, 와이프가 집에 와서 청소하라고 메시지 보내는 바람에 그냥 버티고 있어요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 직장상사만큼 무시무시한 집안상사님이시군요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 네 글쵸
<samahui> 전 여친님께 조만간 팔려가는 조건으로 밥은 내가 할테니 청소빨래는 너가해라 라고 못밖아 두었습니다
<samahui> 음식은 하는 재미라도 있고 먹는거야 제가 좋아하며 여친님 요리실력이 요상한 관계로 제가 하는게 났습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 그런 일이 있군요
<samahui> 다만 그 대신 청소빨래는 시키지 않기라고 딱 정했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아! 저 신혼여행 하와의 갈 계획입니다
<Work^Seony> 오오 정말요?
<samahui> 여친님 마음대로 정해서 지금 계획짜고 계십니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 오시면 연락주세요.  함 뵈아죠
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 출발전에 연락처 알려드릴께요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 계획 짜시면 저한테 보여주세요
<samahui> 넵
<Work^Seony> 제가 가격이나 여러가지 검토해드릴께요 ㅎ
<samahui> 여친님 촬영들어갈때라 오래 못있어서 짧게 갈거 같아요
<samahui> 꾸벅! 부탁 좀 드리겠습니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> 짧게면 며칠인데요?
<samahui> 4~5일 계획잡고 있습니다
<ipeter> samahui: 축하드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 참, 근데 며칠날 결혼하세요?
<samahui> ipeter: 감사합니다
<samahui> 3월 15일 예정인데 예식장 문제로 변경될수도 있습니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 오오 그럼 이제 4개월 정도 남은거네요.
<Work^Seony> 축하는 결혼 전에 드리겠습니다 ㅋ.  아직 멀었으니..
<samahui> 그냥 간단하게 친지들만 모아서 호텔빌려서 하고 싶은데 여친님이 예식은 정식으로 하고 싶다고 하십니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 혹시 예물 같은 것도 하세요?
<samahui> 예물은 저희집이 준비해놓은게 많아서요
<samahui> 그거로 간단하게 하기로 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국에서 유행하는게 예물은 전부 생략하고 반지만 맞춘다고 하더라구요
<samahui> 아버님이 금붙이 모으는걸 좋아라하셔서 뫃아놓은거 300돈인가  그걸로 대체하고 목거리랑 반지만 다이아밖아서 하기로 했습니다
<samahui> 특별히 예물 교환하고 하면 부담만 되더라고요
<Work^Seony> 저는 커플링이랑 제 팔찌, 와이프 세트 몇개 했는데, 유학오고 학비 없어서 팔았죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 옛날에 제가 할 때는 금이 한 돈에 7만원인가 하던 시절이라서, 당시 200만원 좀 넘는 선에서 해결을 지었었는데,
<Work^Seony> 2011년도에 한국가서 전부 다 파니까 500만원 나오더라구요
<samahui> 요즘은 금이 비사죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 일단, 예물을 다 팔아서 학비댄 댓가로 이번에 불가리에서 커플링 맞춘 걸로 어느정도 회복해줘서 좀 편해요
<samahui> 확실히 예물은 금이 좋아요
<samahui> 급할 때 자금이 되거든요. 다이아는 돈있는 입장에서는 가치가 있을지몰라도 정작 급할때 처분해서 돈으로 만들기 곤란하죠
<Work^Seony> 네.  금=돈 이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 금은 현금이랑 동일이라 그런면에서 예물로 금이 최고인거 같아요
<samahui> 아무튼 그래서 모아놓았던 금붙이 일부 때어주신다고 하셔서 300돈정도 받고 끝내기로 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 300돈이면, 금송아지 하나 나오나요? ㅋ
<samahui> 다이아도 할아버님때 저 결혼할때 주신다고 큰알두개 구해놓으셨더군요
<samahui> 그거로 가공해서 반지랑 목걸이하고 신부 꾸밀만한 세트는 어머님이 주신다네요
<samahui> 금송아지 하나 넘게 나오죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 금코끼리가 나오겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하여간 엄청난 사이즈네요
<Work^Seony> 일단 4월이면 항공권은 싸게 구입하실 거에요.  비수기거든요
<samahui> 네
<Work^Seony> 하와이 날씨는 괜찮을 때구요...
<samahui> 3~4월 항공권은 왕복이 70이더군요
<Work^Seony> 밤엔 살짝 추울수도 있겠네요
<samahui> 그건 오히려 환영입니다
<samahui> 전 싸늘한 날씨가 더 좋습니다. 더우면 땀나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 신혼여행가서 숙소만 잡고 차 빌려서 비잉~ 둘러볼까 생각중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 계획 잡으시면 알려주세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 계획다 잡히면 연락드릴께요.
<samahui> 점심 시간이 다되었군요.
<samahui> 밤샘하고 아침을 간단하게 먹었더니 점심이 무지 땡기는군요. 전 이상하게 밤샘하면 배가 고파지는군요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 열량 소모가 더 많으니깐요
<samahui> 그런거 같아요. 졸립지는 않은데 엄청 배고프네요
<samahui> 이기회에 살빼볼까 싶기도 합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 뭐 어디까지나 이성과 몸은 따로놀아서 보통 몸이 이기죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  다시 말하자면 본능이겠죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 밥먹으러 일찍 가야 겠습니다. 하루 마무리 잘하세요 ^^ 댕겨올께요
<Work^Seony> 맛나게 드세요
<Work^Seony> 저도 이만 퇴근 고고씽 합니다
<ipeter> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 맛있는 식사 되세요!
<samahui> 밥먹고 왔습니다 배고프니까 빨리 먹게 되는군요.
<samahui> 밥먹기 전까지는 배고픔만 있고 피곤함이 없더니 밥먹고 왔더니 외히려 졸음이 생기는 군요.
<ipeter> http://search.naver.com/search.naver?where=nexearch&query=%EC%9C%A0%EC%84%B8%EC%9C%A4+%EC%97%BC%EC%86%8C+%EC%9E%A5%EB%8F%99%EB%AF%BC+%EC%97%BC%EC%86%8C&sm=top_sug.pre&fbm=1&acr=2&acq=%EC%9C%A0%EC%84%B8%EC%9C%A4+%EC%97%BC&qdt=0&ie=utf8
<ipeter> 혹시 아시나요
<ipeter> 너무 웃어서 정신이 혼미해졌습니다.
<ipeter> 들어가셔서
<ipeter> 아무거나 보세요.
<ipeter> 음성 꼭 키셔야합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<fnwinter> 안녕하세요
<fnwinter> 눈이 엄청 오네요
<ahoops_> 눈 많이 오나요?
<fnwinter> 제가 보기엔 블리자드 수준입니다 ㅋ
<fnwinter> 퇴근길이 걱정이네요
<ahoops_> ㅋ
<ipeter> 덜덜덜.
<ipeter> 집이 파주인데...
<ipeter> 큰일이네요.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 정말 눈 많이 오네요
<samahui> 폭설주의보랍니다
<Ferendevelop> samahui, 어디 사세요?
<samahui> 서울입니다
<Ferendevelop> samahui, 그러시군요. 저는 울산인데 눈은 커녕 비도 안 오네요..ㅠㅜ
<samahui> 서울은 쌓였어요
<samahui> 밖에서 애들이 눈싸움하는군요
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 눈싸움이라닠ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 서로 힘껏 째려보겠군요.
<ipeter> (......)
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<Ferendevelop> ...
<Ferendevelop> 도메인이 싸네요. 0.5 USD
<samahui> 남쪽은 눈이 많이 안오는가 보군요. 서울은 밖이 어두컴컴합니다 눈으로 인해서 말이죠
<samahui> 그나저나 퇴근 할 때가 문제군요.
<samahui> 일땜시 퇴근 못 할 듯 하지만 말입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 눈쌓이고 추워지면 빙판이 되겠군요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 좋은 하루 되세요!
<samahui_A> 퇴근들 잘하시고 오늘 저녁도 평온한 시간들 되세요.
<samahui_A> 전 밥먹고 와서 이제부터 일 시작입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_A> 오늘도 혼자 쓸쓸하군요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 훕스님 버닝하러 가신듯
<DarkCircle> 섬 하나 감당하신다는게 쉽지 않을거 같은데 (...)
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 조선시대 김정호의 느낌을 그대로 느끼시겠어요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 도인이 되실거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 종이에 비싼 만년필로 휘릭~ 하고 그리면
<DarkCircle> 지도가 -.-
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어제도 말했었지만 이것저것 포기 할 수록 편해 질거 같은데 안그러셔서 더 힘드실거예요
<samahui> 진짜 어느순간 마우스 클릭 몇번으로 지도를 만드실지도....
<DarkCircle> 마우스를 휘두르면서 꽹과리 치듯 두들겼더니
<DarkCircle> 지적도 하나가 나왔다더라 하는 무시무시한 전설의 레전드를 뿜어대실려나 (...)
<samahui> 그러게요
<samahui> 3일째 되니까 역시 힘드네요
<samahui> 손가락에 힘이 잘 안들어가는느낌... ㅎㅎ 조금더 일해보고 정 아니다 싶으면 한숨 자고 와야겠어요. 몸이 묵직하네요
<samahui> 지금 하는 일이 너무 재미있어서 나도모르게 파고들었더니 벌써 3일 밤낮이 지나가 버렸네요
<DarkCircle> 엌
<DarkCircle> 그러다가 일어서서 걸어다니실때 한쪽으로 쏠리려거나 이상하게 붕 뜨는 느낌이 든다거나 하시는거 아닌가요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아니예요
<samahui> 손가락 힘없는건 하도 손놀려서 그래요 ㅋ
<samahui> 프로그래밍하느라 손가락을 하도 놀렸더니 손가락 피로도가 가장 높은거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 40도쯤 되는 더운물에 손 넣고 물 식을때까지 찜질 쭉 하시면
<DarkCircle> 손 개운해지실듯.
<DarkCircle> 좀 뜨겁다고 느낄 수 있을 정도의 뜨거운물 말이죠.
<samahui> 지금 방금 세안하고 왔습니다
<samahui> 잠이 좀 오는거 같아서 찬물로 세안하다 심장마비 올거 같아서 낼름 뜨거운물로 씻고 왔어요
<DarkCircle> 찬물은 거의 뭐 ...
<DarkCircle> 얼음물에 가깝죠
<samahui> 20대때는 찬물 샤워도 곶잘 했었는데 이제는 찬물 세안도 무섭네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저도 오늘 화장실에서 일보고 나서 찬물로 손 씻었다가 관절이 ... (...)
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;;
<samahui> 관절은 몰라도 잠이 확 깨기 이전에 심장이 쪼그라들어서 무서워요
<DarkCircle> 바로 물털고 주머니에 손 넣고 한참 있고 나서야 손 관절이 굳고 쑤시는게 나아지더군요
<DarkCircle> 헐 -.-
<samahui> 헉 계신곳이 많이 추우세요?
<DarkCircle> 심장이 그리 반응할 정도면 조심하셔야 할거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 아~~~~까 아니 어제 저녁의 일이예요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 지하철역이었어서 ..
<samahui> 아~
<samahui> 글고보니 13일에 금요일입니다
<DarkCircle> 컴퓨터에 바이러스를 심는날이군요
<DarkCircle> 예루살렘 바이러스 (ㅇㅇ?)
<samahui> 아직도 잡힐까요?
<DarkCircle> 요샌 아마 ... 잡히진 않겠지만
<samahui> 왠만한 컴에 설치된 백신이면 다 잡아낼 너무나도 유명했던 놈이라 아예 존재를 못할거같은데요
<DarkCircle> 코드는 구할 수 있을듯 하네요
<DarkCircle> 2000년대 초반쯤에 CIH랑 Navidad 분석해보려고   샘플 디스켓에 저장했었는데
<samahui> CIH는 정말 강했죠
<DarkCircle> 어느날 윈도우에 백신 켜놓은채로 실수로 디스켓 드라이브에 그걸 넣었다가
<samahui> 학교 전산실 컴 여러대 보내버렸던 놈인데 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 표본이 증발
<DarkCircle> (...)
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 파일을 실행만 안하면 되는거거든요
<samahui> 드시켓 넣으면 자동으로 체크해버리죠
<samahui> 요즘 백신은
<samahui> 어베스트 쓰는데 이놈이 심심하면 비슷한 코드도 잡아다 저기 어디에 가둬놔서 가끔 필요로 만드는 것들이 있는데 다 잡아가더군요
<ahoops_> 흠.
<ahoops_> 님들앙..
<samahui> 오셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 좋은밤이에요
<samahui> 좋은 밤 되세요 ~~~
<ahoops_> 오늘도 gps따러 출동했어요.
<samahui> 남자가 따는건 이쁜여성분의 전화번호여야 한다는.....
<ahoops_> 현지인 한명불러서 니가 밤새라..
<ahoops_> 난 자러갈꺼야
<ahoops_> 5000원에 합의봤습니다;;
<samahui> 5000원.... 인건비가 정말 좋군요
<ahoops_> 넹.
<ahoops_> 지금 화장실보냈어요.
<samahui> 밤세 일시키고 한국 편의점 알바 시간수당으로 처리되다니
<ahoops_> 가진거 다 빼고 와라..
<ahoops_> 그래도 나름 긴바지도 입고 나왔군요.
<ahoops_> 모기안뜯길라구;
<ahoops_> 일하세요?
<ahoops_> 밤에 일하지마시랜깐요.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 3일때입니다
<DarkCircle> 바이러스는 hex editor같은걸로 열면 안전한데 ... 실행도 안되고 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 냠 ...
<samahui> 3일째 입니다
<ahoops_> 하긴 결혼하시면 그거도 더는 못하실듯 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 야간에 좌표 따시는 훕스님 /ㅡ,.ㅡ/
<samahui> 윈도우보다 바이러스 제작은 리눅스로...
<ahoops_> 낼까지 따보고요.
<samahui> 결혼하면 더할 거 같은데요
<samahui> 이런 핑게라도 있어야 자유시간을 많이 갔죠
<samahui> 전 결혼하면 집에 서재 겸 작업실 따로 구축하기로 했습니다 .
<samahui> 방하나에 컴과 책만 가득 채우려고요
<ahoops_> RC고쳐오고 징벌을 대따 비싼놈으로 하나 사서 휴대폰으로 땅을 싹 수직촬영을 해서 짜집기할 생각까지 하고있네요.
<samahui> 구글 위성사진 질이 안좋은가요? 그걸로 충분할거 같은데요?
<ahoops_> 안좋아요..
<samahui> 아~ 가판대가 많다고 하셨죠
<ahoops_> 써먹을수없을정도에요.
<ahoops_> 작업실 따로 구축해두요.
<ahoops_> 혼나긴 매한가지일듯한데요.
<ahoops_> 밤에는 혼남.
<ahoops_> 그거시진리
<samahui> 문을 번호키로 막고 문에 방음벽을 설치... 하면 쫓겨나겠죠?
<ahoops_> 밤에 일을해도 혼나고
<ahoops_> 안해도 혼납니다.
<ahoops_> 그냥 혼나는겁니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 그건 어릴때부터 교육시켜놨어요
<ahoops_> 그것만진리
<DarkCircle> 집이 뭐 한 30평 이상쯤 되고
<DarkCircle> 안방이랑 작업실이 멀고 방음 잘되어 있으면
<DarkCircle> 아마 자다가 몰래 일어나서 작업실 가면 -ㅅ- ...
<samahui> 집에 있을때 놀러오면 너는 놀던가 자던가 맘대로해라 난 할거 많다 라고 하며 컴 앞에 앉아서 몇시간씩보내고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 집은 30평이상 50평정도까지 보고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 안혼날거 같지만 ... 경우에 따라서는 부부지간이 되게 민감해져서
<ahoops_> 우앙~
<DarkCircle> 자다가 없어지면 -ㅅ- ...
<ahoops_> 대따크다
<samahui> 지금 사놓은 집이 있기는한데 48평에 둘이 살기 좀 넓다란 구조에다가 전세값을 얼마전에 올려받아버려서 나가라고 하기 그렇네요
<samahui> 그냥 새로 집사야될듯해요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 다꾸님 결혼하셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 그 다음날 다음다음날 다음다음다음날 마음속에 삭혀두고 있다가
<DarkCircle> 혼날듯
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 아뇽 아직이요.
<samahui> 쌓아놨다가 터지면 ... 그건 좀 조심해야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 아는 형님댁이 결혼전엔 안그랬는데
<ahoops_> 집 커두..눈빛만 마주쳐도 혼날수밖에 없는 패턴~
<DarkCircle> 결혼하고 나서는 코고는 소리에 깨고
<DarkCircle> 기침소리에 깨고
<ahoops_> 언젠가는 마주친다~~
<samahui> 그냥 지금처럼 야근을 자주하는 수밖에 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뒤척임에 깨고
<ahoops_> 집에서 보여도 혼나구 안보여도 혼남.
<ahoops_> 아아...
<ahoops_> 고마해야지 ㅠ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 결혼 앞두고 있는데 뭔가 결혼은 미친짓이다 라는 이야기 듣는 기분이예요. 불안한데요~~~
<DarkCircle> 장난에 맛들린 훕스님 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 근데.. 미혼이신 분들이 왜이렇게 잘아세요?
<samahui> 설마 그냥 미혼이 아니라 다녀오셔서 미혼?
<ahoops_> 아니죠.
<DarkCircle> 놀러갔다가 당해봐서 알아요 'ㅅ'
<ahoops_> 가지만 않은 미혼이죠.
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 밖에 따로 있을땐 괜찮은데
<ahoops_> 밤이니 음.
<ahoops_> 갑자기 그생각나는군요.
<DarkCircle> 전화 오기 시작하면 진짜 조심해야 (...)
<DarkCircle> 자기 왜 이렇게 안들어와?
<ahoops_> 만난지 한시간만에 집에 델꾸와서 ㄸㄷ 한적있는데;;
<DarkCircle> 하고 부드럽(?)게 물을때 잽싸게 들어가게 해야 -ㅅ-;;
<ahoops_> 한국여자였는데;;
<ahoops_> 담달에 온다고 ㅡ,ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 잘됐군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ahoops_> 19금은 여기까지;
<ahoops_> 훙
<DarkCircle> 그리고 우분투 로그는 ...
<DarkCircle> 퍼블릭에 로그 완료
<DarkCircle> 아청아청~
<ahoops_> 갠츈해요~
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho, ?
<DarkCircle> 아직 청소년이 여기에 숨어있 ...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 한시간이면 용서받아마땅찮음~
<DarkCircle> 아 뭐 액면가는 40대니까 괜찮겠지 ...
<samahui> 일하다 여기 들여다보면 갑자기 풋 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 다들 못봤겠지 - -) 흘끔 ..
<ahoops_> 진짜 지도를 만들고 말겠어요!
<DarkCircle> 그러면 계속 진행을 크흠(...)
<samahui> 가끔 심야에 성인물로 가는것도 괜춘하다 생각합니다. 이시간까지 깨어있는 청소년이믄 공부하는 것이거나... 이미 청소년이 아니무니다
<DarkCircle> 그렇잖아도 훕스님 들어오시기 전에 ... - -;
<samahui> 들어오시기 이전에 저희가 나눈 대화가 있죠
<DarkCircle> <DarkCircle> 훕스님 버닝하러 가신듯
<DarkCircle> <DarkCircle> 섬 하나 감당하신다는게 쉽지 않을거 같은데 (...)
<DarkCircle> <samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> <samahui> 조선시대 김정호의 느낌을 그대로 느끼시겠어요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> <DarkCircle> 도인이 되실거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> <DarkCircle> 종이에 비싼 만년필로 휘릭~ 하고 그리면
<DarkCircle> <DarkCircle> 지도가 -.-
<samahui> 필리핀의 김정호라고 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 김정호 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 저거 보다 더 레베루가 높은 농담은
<DarkCircle> 로그 보시면 나올듯
<DarkCircle> (...)
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 그냥반이 진짜 컴터없이 그거슬 만든거시 사기 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 써니님한테 주소 알려달라고 하시면 ...
<DarkCircle> 현대판 김정호가 되시면 -ㅅ-
<samahui> 마우스 클릭 몇번으로 지도가 스르륵~
<DarkCircle> 방송사에 찔러서 용안은 모자이크 처리해드리고
<DarkCircle> 닭휴 찍어드립니다. (...)
<samahui> 세상에 이런일이에 재보해 드릴께요
<ahoops_> 필리핀에서 가장 유명하고 가장 현찰이 많이 도는 이섬이..어떻게 지도한장없다는거시!!
<ahoops_> 이해가안댐
<DarkCircle> 세상에 이런일이는 얼굴 모자이크 지원을 안해주는지라
<DarkCircle> 닭휴가 ...
<DarkCircle> EBS가 좀 나으려나 ..
<samahui> 죄지은것도 아니고 공개해 버리세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> e-지식채널 (뚜둔)
<ahoops_> ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 지도는 아무래도 ... 지적도 수준이 되면 국가 기밀이 되니
<ahoops_> 밤마다 오처넌씩 쥐어주면서 좌표따서 만들었다~
<DarkCircle> 대충 외곽선 도로 건물 정도만 나오게 ..
<DarkCircle> 오처넌의 사나이
<DarkCircle> 5딸라~
<ahoops_> 좌표가 장난이니~~ ~
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<ahoops_> 에허~
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 고도계 틀어놓고 섬을 지그재그로 쭉 다니시다보면
<DarkCircle> 아마 OpenGL 기반으로 입체 지도 하나 나올듯 -ㅅ-
<ahoops_> 삼디는 아직이구요.
<DarkCircle> 빅데이터 기반 입체지도
<samahui> 원래 지도그리다 보면 어느순간 3D로 갔다오죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 일단 투디라도 왁구라도 좀 따보고싶어요 ㅡㅡ
<samahui> 그러다 더 나아가면 로드뷰로
<DarkCircle> 2D를 그리고 있다 라고 생각하지만
<DarkCircle> 2D를 그리기 전에 이미 3D...
<ahoops_> 라즈베리로 카메라 대량때려박고 스트리트뷰 제작가능할까요?
<DarkCircle> 실제 지도 제작할때 특수카메라로 상공에서 수직으로 찍어다가
<ahoops_> 데이터는 문제없이 쌓을수있겠으나~ 편집질 이런게 자동화될수있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 영상을 통해서 고도 분석해서 등고선지도 만듭니다.
<DarkCircle> 편집은 어디까지나 ... DEM인가 ...흠
<DarkCircle> 맞나요?
<samahui> 라...라즈베리로 스트리트뷰 하려면 라즈베리 병렬연결 신공에 MPI로 슈퍼컴퓨터 구축이 먼저 되야하는데 라즈베리 슈퍼컴만들 돈이면 그냥 워크스테이션급 컴하나 사는게 싸다죠
<DarkCircle> 하여간 그거 영상분석 제대로 안되면 그냥 손으로 다 따다그려야 ..
<ahoops_> ..
<ahoops_> 손이 쌌어요..
<DarkCircle> 그게 전통적인 방식이죠.
<DarkCircle> 그런 의미에서 김정호는 진짜 피카소 뺨치는 지도계의 화가임...
<samahui> 금정호는 그림인데 정확도도 훌륭하죠
<DarkCircle> 아마 국제 컨퍼런스에 심심할때마다 농담식으로 꺼내봄직한 충분히 위대한 이슈입니다.
<ahoops_> 어떻게 싸면서도 간결하면서도 순식간에 어캐 지도는 못만드는겁니까!
<DarkCircle> 훌륭하다못해 인간 지도 플로터(...)
<samahui> 알고보면 그 시대에 외계인을 잡은듯 합니다
<samahui> 너무 앞서갔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 당시의 기술력으로도 어떻게 할 수가 없을정도로 너무나 정교해서 진짜 왕이 직접 죽이려고 했을정도니 ..
<samahui> ahoops_님 외계인을 잡으세요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그게 나중에 적의 손에 넘어갈까봐 그랬다고 하는건
<ahoops_> 딴나라 도망가면;;
<ahoops_> 수습불가능인놈;;
<DarkCircle> 얼마나 그 사람이 위대했는가를 증명해주는거죠. 진짜 중국이나 일본 손에 넘어갔으면 큰일날뻔했던 초정밀 지도예요
<ahoops_> samahui: 지도만 만들구 나머진 여자만 잡고살고싶어요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그리고 곧 맥주를 따서 드시겠지 -ㅅ-
<ahoops_> 그거시인생이죠 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 동남아에선 참 부러운게
<DarkCircle> 맥주에 열대지방 과일 조각 쑥 넣고
<DarkCircle> 잘 흔들어서 마시는거 ...
<DarkCircle> 그맛이 캬아아아~~~
<DarkCircle> ...
<ahoops_> 과일 맛없어서요..거의 안먹는데요;;
<DarkCircle> 읭?
<DarkCircle> 라임 같은거도 안드세요?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 날로 먹는거 말고요
<ahoops_> 나오는 과일같은게 정해져있자나요.
<samahui> 한국도 바나 조은곳가면 코로X  라임은 넣어줘요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 뭐 계절별이라면 그렇죠 .
<ahoops_> 맨날 같은 과일이라서 한달에 하나도 잘 안먹어요.
<DarkCircle> 덕분에 변비는 안걸리시겠자늠...
<DarkCircle> 우유는 거기 흔한가요?
<ahoops_> 망고스틴정도..는 먹긴합니다;;
<ahoops_> 우유 흔하죠.
<DarkCircle> 부럽 -ㅅ- ..
<ahoops_> 가루우유라는게 함정이죠 ㅡ,ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 우유 먹을때 시트러스 계열 과일을 먹으면
<DarkCircle> 위장에서 굳 (...) 어서 -ㅅ-
<ahoops_> 통조림 우유;
<DarkCircle> 변비가 됩니다.
<ahoops_> 가루우유 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 연유 같은거군요
<DarkCircle> 분유나 ..
<DarkCircle> 하긴 보관하기가 영 쉽지 않을테니
<ahoops_> 후레시 우유는 여기도 팔긴파는데 맛이 없더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 전 동남아쪽에서 우유를 기회가 없어서 못먹긴 했는데
<ahoops_> 그래서 한국마트에서 파는 바나나 우유만 먹어요;;
<DarkCircle> 먹지 말라고 해서 안먹은 이유도 있고 ...
<DarkCircle> 먹으면
<DarkCircle> 맹물맛이 난데요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui> 유당분해 효소 없으면 그냥 우유만 마셔도 변비걱정은 없죠... 대신 다른 걱정이 생기겠지만...
<ahoops_> 네 맛없어요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 어떤건 뭐랄까
<samahui> 근데 우리나라 사람 대부분이 유당분해 잘 못하는 체질이라더군요
<DarkCircle> 우유가 아니고 뭔 좀 괴랄한맛이 난다고
<DarkCircle> 유당분해 잘 못하면 다른 음식이랑 먹으면 그나마 좀 나아요
<ahoops_> 어릴때 한달정도 먹으면 분해한대요..
<DarkCircle> 전 우유를 그냥 통 하나 잡고 벌컥벌컥 마시는지라 ..
<ahoops_> 전 우유는 바나나우유; 맥주~커피;
<DarkCircle> 콜라 같은거나 전후로 안마시면 속 문제 없습니다. 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 파스퇴르 우유 같은거 먹는게 진짜 굳인데 ...
<samahui> 저도 우유 좋아라하는 편이라 500cc이상 매일 마셨었는데 우유문제 방송에서 본 후로 확 줄였습니다
<samahui> 근데 무슨 문제였는지 기억이 안나요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 한국이 좋아요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 우유 너무 많이 마시면 칼슘이 오히려 흡수가 안된다거나
<ahoops_> 먹을거두 많구 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 변비를 유발한다거나 등등 뭐 말은 많은데
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 이거먹으면 뒤지고 저거먹어도 뒈지구 그런거 다 믿으면
<DarkCircle> 사실 먹을게 하나도 없어요 - -;
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 굶다 죽으니 먹다 죽는데 때깔이 고와서
<DarkCircle> 그냥 먹습니다. (...)
<DarkCircle> 죽는데 -> 죽는게
<samahui> 그러게요 솔직히 어릴때부터 우유 큰거사서 입에 달고 살았는데 아직가지 큰 문제 없네요
<ahoops_> 여기 살면서 맨날 고기만 먹고살아서요..
<DarkCircle> 한번도 먹어보지도 못한 맛도 이상한거 먹다 죽으면 억울하지만
<ahoops_> 야채먹고싶은데..
<DarkCircle> 맛있는거 먹다 죽으면 그래도 안억울하자나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 먹기싫어도 닭돼지만 먹어야하니;
<DarkCircle> 전 닭을 먹고 싶어도 못먹어요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 알러지같은거 있어요?
<samahui> 닭은 어찌해서요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 위장까진 괜찮은데
<DarkCircle> 위장 아래로 넘어가면 배에서 갑자기 푸룻
<DarkCircle> 콸콸콸.
<ahoops_> 여기사시면 돼지만 먹고사실듯;;
<DarkCircle> 그래서 닭먹는거 포기 ㄱ-
<ahoops_> 먹을게 그거뿐 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 뻥 안치고 ... 먹을거 없으면
<DarkCircle> 제가 - -; 거의 며칠동안 돼지고기 하고 밥"만"
<DarkCircle> 먹은적이 있거든요 -.-
<DarkCircle> 돈까스 -ㅠ-
<ahoops_> 그건 요리된거자나요..
<ahoops_> 그거도 한쿡식으로!!
<DarkCircle> 그러면 돼지를 날로 먹나요 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 설마 ..... -- ;
<ahoops_> 머랄까요.
<ahoops_> 장조림형식?
<DarkCircle> 아 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 장조림이면
<ahoops_> 뭔지는 몰라도 간은해요;;
<DarkCircle> 찌고 쪼리느거자나욘
<ahoops_> 네네.
<DarkCircle> 소금을 넣든지 소스를 넣든지
<DarkCircle> 그러면 뭐 ..
<DarkCircle> 맛은 있겠네요
<ahoops_> 맨날 먹어봐요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그거에 김치만 있으면
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 괜츈할듯
<ahoops_> 제가 한국에서 김치찌게만 있으면 잘살았거든요.
<ahoops_> 근데 여기는 김치찌게로 부족하더라구요.
<ahoops_> 그맛이 안나요;;
<DarkCircle> 차라리 그걸 가지고 김치 같이넣고 국을 끓이면 며칠동안 먹고도 남을거 같 ..
<DarkCircle> 김치찌개에
<DarkCircle> 파 양파
<DarkCircle> 돼지고기
<DarkCircle> 마늘
<ahoops_> 낼 어머님 오시면 무조건 음식만 제발하시라고;;
<DarkCircle> 등 ... 뭐 이것저것 해서 넣지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 한인 마트야 웬지 있을법한데
<ahoops_> 냉장고 만땅채우시고 놀으시라고;;
<DarkCircle> 비싸겠지만.
<ahoops_> 마트에는 다 있어요.
<ahoops_> 근데 요리를 제가 못해서요.ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 혹시 담배같은거 많이 피신다거나 하는건 아니죠?
<ahoops_> 한갑 반정도 피워요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 맛내기는 좀 어려우시겠네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 담배를 끊어야 맛을 알 수 있는데
<DarkCircle> 저같은 경우는 목이 안좋아서 담배를 배우고 싶어도 못배우는데
<ahoops_> 맥주3-5병 담배 한갑;;이게 주식 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 대신 국끓일때 재료 대충 막 쳐넣기만 해도 맛이 나요
<ahoops_> 다꾸님 혼자사세요?
<DarkCircle> 그럭저럭 먹을만한 맛이라고 하는데
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 부모님이랑요
<ahoops_> 음..
<DarkCircle> 대학교때 MT가면 애들 밥국 챙겨주는걸 그래서 제가 했어요
<ahoops_> 한국이랑 틀리다니까요 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 미묘하게 맛이 틀려요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 입맛을 내는데 하여간 담배 ... 이거 끊으셔야 ..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 간장도 조선간장이냐 양조간장이냐 진간장이냐
<DarkCircle> 이거 종류마다 맛이 약간씩 달라요
<ahoops_> 흑.
<ahoops_> 여자를 들여야;;
<DarkCircle> 고기 자체가 맛이 좀 이상한거 같으면
<DarkCircle> 허브나
<ahoops_> 요리를 어캐해요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 소금이나
<DarkCircle> 하여간 뭐 술이라든지 좀 재워놨다가 하시는거도 좋고
<ahoops_> 여자사람을 들이는게 진리 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 사육당하고 살고싶어요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 여자사람 들여도 자기 입맛에 안맞는 요리하는 여자라면 -.-
<DarkCircle> 입맛을 알려줘야하는데 쉽지 많을껄요 ?ㅅ?
<ahoops_> 아무거라도 주긴주겠죠;;
<DarkCircle> 주는대로 먹어야죠 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 아니면 직접 국을 끓이든 반찬을 하든 같이 해서
<ahoops_> 제가 일부러 나가는 이유중 가장 큰 이유가..먹을거 구하러 나가요.
<DarkCircle> 서로의 입맛의 딱 중간을 맞추든가 ..
<ahoops_> 근데 나가면 술먹어요 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 제가 놀러가는셈 치고 아마 거기 가면
<ahoops_> 이게 악순환 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 오뎅탕이나 김치 두부찌개
<DarkCircle> 이런거 해드릴듯 -.-
<DarkCircle> 멸치랑 감자 파 이런거 넣고 겨란 풀어다가 하는 그 감자국도 끓이는거야 뭐 ..
<ahoops_> 미역국에 된장넣구.
<DarkCircle> 그런건 일도 아니니 ..
<ahoops_> 이런식;;
<DarkCircle> 미역국에 왜 된장을 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 훌쩍.
<ahoops_> 여기 사시는 분들 많이 당한 경험임;
<ahoops_> 한국음식은 된장 고추장 장맛이야~~
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 스프는 장맛~~ ㅇㅋ?
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅇㅋ~ 미역국도 된장~
<DarkCircle> 김치찌개에도 된장~
<ahoops_> 이거시 멸망 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 닭요리에도 된장~
<DarkCircle> 돼지고기 요리에도 된장`
<ahoops_> 결국엔..
<ahoops_> 다들 한국사람은 결혼했어도..
<ahoops_> 결국엔 한국식당다님 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 된장으로 필리핀을 지배하는 야심찬 계획을
<DarkCircle> 나중에 먹을거 없어지면
<DarkCircle> 강된장에 밥비벼먹 ...
<DarkCircle> (wth)
<ahoops_> 어디서 단무지 얻으면..
<ahoops_> 단무지에도 밥잘먹어요 -ㅅ-
<ahoops_> 훌쩍..
<DarkCircle> 단무지 밥 조심하셔야돼요
<ahoops_> 닭돼지보다는 나아요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 북한애들이 예전에 고난의 행군 끝나고 2000년대 중반에 그렇게 먹었다가
<DarkCircle> 콩팥터져서 훅가는 애들이 ..
<DarkCircle> 방광도 맛이 가고 ..
<ahoops_> 단무가 당체 귀해야말이죠..
<DarkCircle> 단무지가 보통 팔때 보면
<DarkCircle> 페트 케이스에 비닐 포장으로 래핑해서
<ahoops_> 판으로 팔자나요.
<DarkCircle> 대용량(?)으로 팔잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 네네
<DarkCircle> 보통 한 세줄인가 네줄인가
<ahoops_> 먹는거이 참일이에요.
<DarkCircle> 그거 물 뺀 상태로 오래 보관하다보면 더운곳에선 물기가 날라가서 퍽퍽해질 수 있어서
<DarkCircle> 거기다 먹을떄 식초 살짝 뿌리기도 하죠
<ahoops_> 식초..
<ahoops_> 그런 미세한 조합들!!
<DarkCircle> 사과 식초에
<ahoops_> 그런게 다 장벽에요 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 전 그냥 먹어요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 설탕 아주 살짝
<ahoops_> 군대생각하면서 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle>  ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 맨날 그러니깐 결론은 맥주나발불구 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 고민을 해서..
<ahoops_> 다른 한가지 시도는
<ahoops_> gps를 켜고 트레이싱을 하는거에요.
<ahoops_> 계속 움직이는거죠~
<ahoops_> 그래서 데이터를 검나 모아서~
<ahoops_> 그걸로 왁구따고 길따고~
<ahoops_> 움직일때가 더 정확하자나요.
<ahoops_> 몇사람 꼬셔서 일당 8000원씩주고 걍 걷는거야..오직 길만걷는거야~~
<ahoops_> 아무리 생각해도 김정호보다 더 머리가 딸리긴하는듯;;
<ahoops_> 넘사벽 김정호~
<DarkCircle> 위도별로  위-경도 각도간 거리가 다르거든요. 그걸 계산해서 대략 1미터 거리 아래 단위 각도 값은 과감하게 버리는 식으로 ...
<DarkCircle> 중복제거를 싹 해버린다음에 남은 순수한 데이터만 가지고 하면 아마 ...
<ahoops_> RC밖에 답이 없지싶어요..
<DarkCircle> 돈이 많으면 걍 헬기띄워서 서너방만 찍으면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 그 섬 보니까 그냥 나무 천지드라고요?
<ahoops_> 헬기띄우면요.
<ahoops_> 10분에 50만원에요.
<DarkCircle> 겁나 싸네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 10분에 50만원이라니 ..
<DarkCircle> 10분이면 충분히 찍고 남거든요
<DarkCircle> 한국은 그거보다 더 비싸요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 그정도까진 안되구요.
<ahoops_> 수직촬영이 보장되어야하는데.
<DarkCircle> 진짜 돈많은 업체 아니면 헬기 동원 못합니다.
<ahoops_> 문제는 헬기가 쎄게 흔들리자나요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 그런곳에 쓰이는 징벌이 꽤 비싸더라구요.
<ahoops_> 결정적으로..
<ahoops_> 여기 다니는 헬기가 너무 작어서
<DarkCircle> 제자리에서 머무르는 비행을 하면 흔들림이 덜해지는 타이밍이 있는데
<ahoops_> 아래쪽에 뭐 달고 그런걸 허용을 안하더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 그때 찍는거예요
<DarkCircle> 농약 뿌리는 헬기 같은건가보네요?
<DarkCircle> 1,2인용 정도 ...
<ahoops_> 완전 작아요..
<DarkCircle> 날개랑 꼬리쪽만 빼면 그냥 붕붕카 수준. ..
<ahoops_> 초저고도로 그냥 RC를 보내는것이 진리같아요.
<ahoops_> 10분은 날수있으니..
<ahoops_> 1키로씩은 커버가능하니까요.
<ahoops_> RC 오백이였는데.
<ahoops_> 이번에 고쳐와서 안되면..
<ahoops_> 4천짜리를 살생각에요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 제자리비행 가능한 RC를 동원해보시는게 -.-
<ahoops_> RC올리면 수직촬영이 보장되거든요.
<ahoops_> 쭈욱 움직이면 수직촬영된 사진들 짠짠짠 저장되니깐 괜츈해요..
<ahoops_> 4천짜리는 비행경로까지 아예 첨부터 지정하면 알아서 찍고 내려오더군요;;
<ahoops_> 결과물은 3d까지 싹 내놓구요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 고도도 계산 가능한가보네요?
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> RC들 보통 gps가 있어요..
<ahoops_> 그걸로 고도랑 귀환까지 자동으로 해요.
<ahoops_> 장비빨로 극복하는거죠 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 그럼 흠 사진을 찍으면서 EXIF로 뭔가 저장을 하든가 하나보네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 아니면 GPS 로그를 찍으면서 동시간대에 동영상을 쭈루룩 찍는다거나 ..
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> samahui님이 RC만들다 때려치우셧대자나요.
<ahoops_> 사마위님이 고수심
<DarkCircle> 그러게요 'ㅅ'
<samahui> 고수는 무슨 ... 정말 고수면 완성해서 잘 쓰고 있겠죠 ㅜㅜ ... 재료값이 비싸서 때리쳤지만 솜씨가 더 좋았으면 이렇게 돈들어가지도 않았을거예요
<samahui> 일 좀 빡세게 하고 올게요. 갑자기 집중이 잘되서 열심히 일하는 중입니다.
<ahoops_> 흠.
<ahoops_> 전 집에 가서 한숨자야겠네요.
<ahoops_> 그래야 아침에 커피마시러 나가죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 이친구 좌표 잘따길 바라는 꿈이나 꾸러야겠네요. ㅋ
<ahoops_> 삽입!
<samahui> 들어가세요~ 라고 하기전에 가셨군요
<Work^Seony> 아직까지 일을...
<Work^Seony> 힘드시겠네요..
<samahui> 머리로는 그렇게 힘들지는 않은데 몸은 아닌가봐요
<samahui> 일이 무지 잘되길레 지중했더니 ... 어느순간 눈감고 있네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 좀 쉬고 와야겠네요. 노트북도 좀 쉬게 해주고요
<samahui_> 불금 아침이 밝았습니다. 즐거운 하루 되세요^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-13
<samahui> 먼놈의 회사가 몇일밤을 밤샘한 사람을 출장을 보내는건지 ... 출장 댕기올께요. 즐거운 불금되세요~~~~
<ipeter> 추운 아침입니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 츕습니다.
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 기회되면 여기 계신 분들 모시고
<ipeter> 저녁이나 술한잔 같이 하면 좋을텐데..
<ipeter> 서원님은 하와이에 계시고..
<ipeter> ahoop님은 필리핀에 계시고..
<ipeter> =.=
<Work^Seony> 그럼 나머지분들은 다 한국이네요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 허허 그렇게 되나요?
<ipeter> 다른분들은 근데 말씀을 잘 안나눠봐서 어색합니다.
<ipeter> autowise님은 그래도 동갑내기이니...
<ipeter> autowise님은 아직 안계시네요.
<Work^Seony> autowiz님 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아침부터 제가 큰 웃음 드리네요.
<ipeter> 아이콬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> autowiz20110: 안녕하세요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. ~
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 참고로 저 JSTaedev에서 Ferendevelop로 닉네임을 변경했어요.
<Seony> 또 바꿨어?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ 죄송해요. 이제 바꿀 때 은근히 눈치가 보이네요. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하도 바꾸길래 이제는 페북이랑 카톡 친추는 안해주기로 했어 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ 죄송해요
<Ferendevelop> 그래도 주무시는 시간은 제외해서 걸었다는건 비밀..!
<Seony> iOS에서 방해금지인가 그거 생긴 뒤로는 괜찮아졌어 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 그런데 그 제 3자 앱은 진동 정도는 울리더군요. ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 오늘 불금이라 그런지
<Markers> 마음이 붕 뜨네요 ...;
<Ferendevelop> 저는 시험이 끝나서 마음이 붕 뜨네요..
<samahui> 대전은 날씨가 정말 좋군요. 서울에서만 살다 오랜만에 대전내려오니 공기가 신선하다 느껴지네요
<ipeter> 대전 참 좋은 곳이죠.
<ipeter> 군대를 그 곳에서 나왔습니다.
<Markers> 아무것도 하기 싫고 마음 붕 뜰때 머 하는게 나을까요 -_-.... 잠 자는게 나을려나;;
<ipeter> 사수땜시 참 괴롭네요.
<samahui> 대전에서 군대를 나오셨으면 자운대 나오셨나요?
<samahui> 제 동생이 거기 출신기거든요
<samahui> 집에서 대전으로 보내다보니 자운대에 가게 되더군요
<samahui> Markers: 한숨 자고나면 좋아질듯하네요. 푹 주무세요
<ipeter> 자운대..
<ipeter> 네 맞아요.
<ipeter> samahui: 국군 군의교 출신입니다.
<ipeter> samahui: 돌팔이라고도 하죠.
<ipeter> samahui: 자대는 육군본부 계룡대 쪽입니다.
<samahui> 헉 그렇군요
<Seony> 자운대가 무슨 뜻이에요?
<ipeter> 후반기 교육, 자대 전부 대전쪽이예요.
<samahui> 3군통합군사교육기관 이름입니다
<samahui> 부대명이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 自雲臺
<Seony> 아... 그냥 이름이군요
<ipeter> 한자는 이렇게 쓰네요.
<ipeter> 자운대는 지명이름입니다.
<samahui> 제 동생이 나오면서 저도 대전에 그런부대가 있구나 하고 알게되었었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 계룡대 자운대... 전부 "대"가 붙네요.  무슨 대학교 마냥... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 자운대는 교육기관역활도하니까 대가 맞을디도 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 하긴 우리도 옛날에 기합 빠지고 그러면, 해병대라고 하지 말고 해병대학교 다닌다고 얘기하라고 하고 그랬었는데....
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 해병대 하니 생각나네요
<samahui> 임창정 나오는 영화였는데 삼천교육대 나와서 교대 나왔다고 하던거 생각나네요
<samahui> 선생님되겠다고 자발적으로 끌려갔었죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> "APT-GET" 명령어로 패키지 설치할 때 Y / N 뜰 때랑, 안 뜰 때의 차이점은 무엇인가요?
<Seony> Ferendevelop: 그건 3가지가 있는데,
<Seony> 1.  Extra package 설치시
<Seony> 2.  Essential (기본) 패키지 제거시.
<Seony> 3.  기존에 설치된 패키지 변경시
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 저 3가지 조건에 맞으면 예, 아니오를 선택하는거에요?
<Seony> 선택한다기보단 할건지말건지 유저의 허락을 구하는거지
<Ferendevelop> Seony: Extra Package는 어떤거에요?
<Ferendevelop> 공인되지 않은 저장소로 부터 받을때인가요? (Universe랑 또 하나 있었는데..)
<Seony> sources.list 열면 extra 있어.  거기서 나오는 것들
<Ferendevelop> 아. 그렇군요. 답변 감사합니다.
<Seony> 좀 설명을 해주자면,
<Seony> extra는 우분투 패키지가 아닌 것들.
<Seony> 그러니까 써드파티 앱이라고 해야하나
<Seony> 아이폰 새로 사니까 애플 제품들이 다시 땡기네 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 아하. 이해할 것 같아요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 5S 하셨어요?
<Seony> 며칠 전에 샀어.  속도가 빨라서 좋더라고
<Seony> pages, numbers 등등 iWork이랑 iLife도 공짜로 주는데, 다 필요없어 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 원래 4S 사용하셨죠?
<Seony> 아니 그냥 4.  완전 느려
<Seony> iOS7 설치했는데, 정말 인내심 시험하는 줄 알았어
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 저는 지금 7.1 베타 사용중인데 괜찮아졌어요. 이제 몇 가지만 더 수정하면 확실히 괜찮아질 것 같네요.
<Seony> 아이폰4 쓰는 거야?
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 저는 아이폰 5 사용중이에요.
<Seony> 아... 5는 그래도 낫겠네.  아이폰4는 정말 상상이 안될만큼 느려
<Ferendevelop> 동작 줄이기랑 대비 증가 키면 그나마 괜찮지 않아요?
<Seony> 그 "그나마"라는 수준이, 앱 3개 이상 실행이 안될 정도야
<Ferendevelop> 헐;
<Seony> 심지어 페북 같은 앱은, 페북 띄웠다가 카스 띄우면 아예 카스를 다시 띄워
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 그건 저도 그래요.
<Seony> 이메일 쓰는 것도, 키를 빼먹을 정도로 반응이 느려
<Ferendevelop> 심히 느리군요.
<samahui> 전 슬슬 서울로 복귀합니다
<samahui> 즐거운 금요일 저녁들 되세요 ^^
<ipeter> 질문하나 드려도 될까요?
<ipeter> more를 통해서 내용을 확인할때,
<ipeter> 화면을 보는 방법중에 페이지 절반이나 한 페이지씩 보려면 어떻게 해야할까요?
<Seony> 터미널이기 때문에 "페이지"라는 개념은 적용이 어렵구요,
<Seony> more 대신 less를 쓰면 화살표키로 스크롤이 가능합니다.
<ipeter> 아.. 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> Seony: 서원님 그러고보니 전산관련 전공자셨죠!!
<Seony> 네
<Seony> ipeter: 전산관련이 아니라 전산이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 괜히 고수가 아니셨군요.
<ipeter> Seony: 덜덜덜
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 고수 아니에요 ㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 덜덜덜 ...고...고수가 아니시라니..덜덜덜
<Seony> 저는 여기 계신 다른 분들에 비하면 절대 고수가 아니죠
<Seony> 저는 그냥 평범한... ㅋ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> Seony: 대학원을 미국으로 가기에는 힘들듯 싶으네요.
<ipeter> Seony: 추천서를 받을데가 도통 없더라구요.
<Seony> 아무래도 경제적으로나 시간적으로나...
<Seony> 추천서가 꼭 있어야하는 거에요?
<Seony> 저희학교는 아마 필요없을텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk>  Seony 미국에서 대학원갈려면 관련 전공으로 GRE? 인거 무슨 논술 비슷한 시험 봐야 한다고 하는거 같던데요.;
<Seony> bluedusk: 네.  GRE 라고해서 일명 지랄같다는 시험 있어요
<Seony> 논술은 아니고 그냥 토플 같은 영어시험인데, 단어의 난이도가 상상을 초월하죠
<bluedusk> 오오오오
<Seony> 아이비리그처럼 좋은 학교들은 커트라인이 딱 정해져있는데요,
<Seony> 그렇지 않은 학교들은 그냥 시험을 보기만 하는 정도만 요구하거나,
<Seony> 이공계가 아니면 그냥 안봐도 되는 학교들도 있어요
<bluedusk> 왠지 아이비 리그 하면 그들만의 리그 가 연상되는...ㅠ_ㅠ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 흠 .. ; 제가 오늘 redhat에 sar 데이터를
<Seony> 이번에 저희 사무실에서 프로그래머 구인 중인데 지원자가 없어요
<bluedusk> html 페이지에서 그래프로 그려주는 스크립을 만들어봤는데
<Seony> 오늘 한 명 면접보고 갔는데, 여학생이었거든요.  내년 여름에 졸업하는... 근데 딱 보자마자 첫인상이 "여자 Nerd다" ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 하아 스크립트라고는 해도 뭘 만든다는건 어려운거 같아요...;
<Seony> 원래 뭔가를 그리는건 어렵죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ....첫인상이 그러면 빅뱅이론의 쉘든 여자친구 필 나는건가요??
<Seony> 저는 손으로 그리라고해도 잘 못그리는데요..
<bluedusk> Seony, 제가 그리는건 아니구요 dygraph라고 자바스크립트 라이브러리 있길래
<bluedusk> 데이터만 정규화 해서 뿌려주는건데도 어렵더라구요..;
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 쉘든 여친 정도면, 꾸미면 예쁜거잖아요
<bluedusk> 저는 잘 모르겠어요.. 요즘 빅뱅이론에 가장 이쁜 여자는 베르나뎃 정도..;
<Seony> 오늘 본 애는, 딱 보자마자 컴쟁이처럼 생겼어요
<Seony> 옷 대충 입고, 여자애가 머리도 부시시하고..
<Seony> 이번에 졸업하는 앤데 컴공이랑 전산이랑 복수전공하고.. ㅋ
<Markers> 흐암 오늘 이상하게 귀찮니즘이 마구마구 발동하네요...;
<ipeter> Seony: 부럽네요. 어쨋든 여자사람
<Seony> ipeter: ㅋㅋ 여자랑 일하는거 절대 좋은거 아니에요
<ipeter> Seony: =.= 부러워요. 부러워요. 부러워요.
<ipeter> Seony: 아시다시피 이쪽은 남자들이 많은 분야라서요.
<ipeter> Seony: 한국은 뭐...여왕취급 많이 해드립니다.
<Seony> 제가 한국에서 직장생활 할 때, 여자만 있는데서 일했거든요
<Seony> 정말 스트레스 엄청 받는데, 남자랑 같이 일하는게 몇배는 더 나아요
<Seony> 여기 여자들이야, 남자랑 똑같이 대우받기 위해서 노력을 많이 하니까 차라리 낫기라도 하지만, 한국은 정말 짜증났어요
<Markers> 세상에 여자만 있는곳이라니...
<ipeter> Seony: 천국이군요. 여자들만 있는 곳이라니...(2)
<Seony> 천국 같이 생긴 지옥입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 서원님?
<ipeter> Seony: 혹시 제가 보낸 쿼리 보셨나요?
<Seony> 언제요?
<ipeter> 지금이요.
<Seony> 어디로 보내셨는데요?
<ipeter> 15시 13분에 보냈네요.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 여기로요.
<Seony> 거긴 사무실인데요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 퇴근 하셨나요?
<Seony> 제가 전에 말씀드린 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 설마 제가 이 시간까지 사무실에 있을리가 없죠
<ipeter> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아이디가 많아서 server에만 말 안걸면 된다. 이런 생각 이라서 work에다 말해봤습니다.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 사실 지금 Seony 이 아이디 처음 봤습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 항상 서원님은 Server^Seony 아니면 Work^Seony  두개 있는줄 알구요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 거기는 접속상태 확인용으로 두는 거에요
<Seony> Server는 집에 있는거거든요
<ipeter> Seony: 특별히 계획 있으신가요?
<ipeter> Seony: 아, 뭐 연말 여행이라던지 휴가같은거요.
<Seony> 아뇨. 쉴 수 있는 날이 있어야 휴가를 가죠
<ipeter> 이만 들어가보겠습니다!
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 좋은 저녁들 되세요!
<Seony> 들어가세요
<ipeter> Seony: 나중에 뵈어요!
<ipeter> Seony: 내일 뵈어요!
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 밥먹고 이제사 복귀했습니다. 정말 힘드네요.
<samahui> 바삐보내다보니 저녁에 모임 있던것도 까먹고 못갔네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 불금을 즐기러 가봐야 겠습니다. 몇일 밤샌사람 대전 출장까지 댕겨오니 너무 힘드네요.
<samahui> 다들 주말 즐겁게 행복하게 보내세요 ^^ 나중에 뵈요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-14
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 토요일이라 그런지 다들 조용하시군요.
<Work^Seony> 네 그런듯..
<Work^Seony> 스팀OS 베타 나왔네요
<ahoops_> 흠.
<ahoops_> 전 히얀하게 겜은 별로 관심이 없어요.
<ahoops_> 디아블로2 이후로 게임은..ㅠㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 저는 플랫폼에 관심이 가서요..
<ahoops_> 현실은 게임하고싶은거자나요.
<ahoops_> 테스트를 빙자하여!!
<ahoops_> 농담이구 개발자들이 많이 달라붙을까요?
<ahoops_> 게임쪽을 잘몰라서;;
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 저거 스팀이라는게 OS인데.
<ahoops_> 리눅기반이구여.
<ahoops_> 근데. 게임이 돌아갈려면..게임이 개발되어야하자나요?
<ahoops_> 리눅기반에서 개발되어져야하는 상황아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 개발이 어디서 되는지는 모르겠지만, 스팀에서 나오는 겜들은 이제 곧 리눅스에서 다 돌아갈 거에요
<ahoops_> 겜자체들이 리눅을 지원해버리는군요..
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 사실 스팀OS는 밸브의 독자적인 와이파이 기술을 사용해서 윈도우용 스팀에서 작동하는 약 3,000개의 게임을 스팀 박스로 스트리밍하게 된다.
<ahoops_> 리눅에서 돌아가는겜은 당연히? 돌아갈테고..
<ahoops_> 윈도나 맥게임은 화면땡겨서 겜하는 방식인가봐요..
<ahoops_> 빨리땡길려고 독자적인 와이파이 기술이 들어간듯해요?
<Work^Seony> 리눅스용으로 안나온 겜들은 그런듯 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 앞으로 리눅스용으로도 많이 포팅한다고 했으니, 이제 곧 많이 나오겠죠
<ahoops_> 게임돌릴려고 윈도깔아서 겜깔고 겜했었는데, 더편하게 겜할수있는 환경을 스팀이 제공하는 대신~ 플랫폼이 리눅이라..
<ahoops_> 게임만들때 리눅지원해봐~
<ahoops_> 이게 실질적인 스팀의 빠워..
<ahoops_> 뭐이런건가봐요;
<ahoops_> 이런부분이!! 윈도우, ms에 위협적일지는 모르겠으나~ 최소한 게임생태계의 변화가능성이 있다~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  근데 그렇지 않아도 스팀은 게임에서만큼은 파워가 엄청 쎄잖아요
<Work^Seony> 개념있는 회사로도 유명하고..
<ahoops_> 데스크탑 화면땡길때도 참 맘에 안드는게
<ahoops_> 화면땡기면 너무 느려요.
<ahoops_> 화면만 진짜 신속하게 땡겨주면(3d포함)
<ahoops_> 겜방에서는 굳이 컴터들에 윈도설치할 필요도 없이 서버하나 두구 가상머신만 할당해주면 땡인데 말이죠.
<ahoops_> 과연 얼마나 신속하게 화면을 땡겨주는지가 궁금하네요.
<Work^Seony> 겜이라는게 아무래도 반응이 빨라야할테니, 어지간한 수준은 나올거 같은데요
<ahoops_> 스팀만 썼다하면 남들보다 내가 총질이 느린거같아..맨날 죽어나가 이러면 멸망.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 글쵸
<ahoops_> 한국에서는 안통할듯해요.
<Work^Seony> 어떨지는 나와봐야 알듯 싶어요
<ahoops_> 천번 잘죽여도 한번 느려서 죽어나가면 바로 스팀은 버림받을듯..
<ahoops_> 채널명이 막..스팀채널~ 이런식으로 따로 왕따채널들 등장하고 그럴듯;;
<ahoops_> 아 쟤네는 스팀쓰는구나? 호좁들~
<ahoops_> 스팀쓰면 호좁되는;;
<ahoops_> 저 겜방은 스팀쓴대~ 총질금지야~
<Work^Seony> FPS겜들은 양키들이 더 민감하기 때문에, 스팀도 잘알듯 싶어요
<ahoops_> 그럴땐 서니님이 등장해서 그거슨 데탑의 저주일뿐..한마디 멘트로;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 꼬우면 니들도 제온박어!!
<ahoops_> 흑. ㅠ
<ahoops_> 오늘 어머님 오시니깐 마중을 나가야하는데요.
<ahoops_> 연착수준이 아니라 승객들을 호텔로 아예 데리고 갔다네요.
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아놔;; 언제 오는지를 알아야 마중을 나가지 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 배타고 밴 렌트해서 신속하게 복귀해야하는데요.
<ahoops_> 9시넘어가면 배없어서 못들어오는데 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 애매해졌네요.
<ahoops_> 호텔갈정도면;; 그냥 집에 가시지 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 한시간이면 인천가는데 에호.
<ahoops_> 늦게도착하시면 둘다고생 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 그것땜에 일부러 낮비행기 잡은건데..오늘밤은 밖에 섬에서 자야할지도 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 섬에서 살면 힘들죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 확실히 태풍오고나서요.
<ahoops_> 관광객이 줄었어요.
<ahoops_> 지금이 작년같으면 진짜 미어터지게 많았을텐데 태풍오고 30%는 준듯해요.
<ahoops_> 아이고 인천공항 체크해보니 15시출발이군요.
<ahoops_> 15시 출발만해준다면; 열심히 모셔오면 들어올수있을듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 더 늦어지면;;멸망 ㅠ
<ahoops_> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=105&oid=008&aid=0003169164
<ahoops_> 왠지..씁쓸해지는 기사군요.
<Work^Seony> 그래도 희망은 가질 수 있는 시기네요
<ahoops_> 철수!
<Ferendevelop> 반갑습니다~
<Work^Seony> Hi
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요. 퇴근 시간이 다가오고 계시는군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그닥 막 기다려지진 않아 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아얄씨 채널에서 이렇게 Seony님의 거주지를 간접적으로 공개하면 좀 껄끄러우신가요?
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 왜 그러세요?
<Work^Seony> 아니 이미 페북에 공개되어있는데 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아옙ㅎ 혹시 껄끄러우실수도 있으실 것 같아서 여쭈어 봤어요.
<Work^Seony> 어차피 IP 보면 다 나오는데...
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 하긴..
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 누가 나 찾아올 것도 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근시간이 기다려지지 않는 이유가, 집에 가봐야 할 일이 공부 밖에 없어서 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 어떤 공부 말씀이세요?
<Ferendevelop> Steam OS가 공개되었군요. 저는 자칭 배짱있는 리눅스 해커이니깐 설치해봐야겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대학원 갈 공부도 해야되고,
<Work^Seony> 업무 따라가려면 끊임없이 봐야되고..
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 옷. 대학원 진학을 고려중이신가보군요?
<Work^Seony> 고려가 아니라 반강제사항이야 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 잉.. 무슨 말씀이세요?
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 중간관리자쯤 되려면 대학원 정도는 나와야 자격이 된다는 거지
<Work^Seony> 뭐 영주권 받는 것 때문에 그렇기도 하고...
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아.. 그랬군요. 영주권은 취득하시지 않으셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 아니 취득하려면 아직 멀었어.  될지 안될지도 모르고.
<Work^Seony> 미국 영주권이 무쟈게 따기 힘든 거야.  10년 고생해도 될까말까한거지
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아.. 그렇군요. 그럼 예전에 카카오스토리였나 페이스북에 올렸던 사진은 무엇인가요?
<Ferendevelop> 잠시만요. 한 번 찾아볼께요.
<Ferendevelop> 그 때 기억으로는 가문의 영광이라고 말씀하셨던거 같은데.
<Work^Seony> 취직한거? ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 아;;
<Ferendevelop> 취직한거였나.. 잠시만요. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 영주권 받은건 가문의 영광이라고 하긴 좀 그렇지 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 저의 착각이였나 봅니다. ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 어제 브이포벤데타를 영화를 봤는데 재밌더군요.
<Work^Seony> 그거 아주 옛날 영화인데
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 2005년도 영화 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 아주 옛날은 아니구나 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 2006년 2월 23일 핀란드에서 최초 개봉했네요.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 가끔식 인터넷에 올라오는 대사를 캡쳐한게 인상적이여서 어제 시험도 끝났겠다 다운로드 받아서 봤는데 재밌더군요. 살짝은 어려웠지만.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 영화고 겜이고 그만둔지 몇달째... ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 새로 사는 것도 흥미가 없고,
<Work^Seony> 새로운 소프트웨어도 별로 쓸 일이 없고...
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서 너무 좋은 컴퓨터를 쓰니까, 오히려 집에서는 "이런게 집에 필요있나" 할 정도로 무감각해졌어
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 앗. 새로운 소프트웨어 하니깐 오늘 새벽에 올라온 Apple iOS 7.1 Beta 2를 사용중인데 나중에 정발되시면 5S가 더 빠르게 느껴질 것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 지금 정도만 해도 충분해.  이번에 5S 사고나서 게임도 하나도 설치 안했어
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: ㅎㅎ.
<Work^Seony> iLife, iWork 등등도 아예 설치 안했고..
<Work^Seony> 하나도 필요가 없어 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 내가 필요한 프로그램은 딱 5개
<Work^Seony> 웹브라우저, 터미널, 아파치 디렉토리 스튜디오, 서브라임 텍스트, IRC
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아차피 디렉토리 스튜디오는 뭐하는 프로그램인가요?
<Work^Seony> LDAP이라고 하는 프로토콜에 관련된 프로그램이야.  자세히 설명해주자면,
<Work^Seony> 직원수가 많은 회사들은 회사 내의 모든 시스템들의 접근권한을 설정하기 위해서 일일히 컴퓨터마다 전부 설정할 수는 없겠지?
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 사용자 아이디와 비번을 비롯한 모든 인적정보를 담은걸 "디렉토리" 라고 하고,
<Work^Seony> 그걸 디렉토리 서비스라고 불러.
<Work^Seony> 쉽게 생각해서 전화번호부 같은 거야
<Work^Seony> 이 디렉토리 서비스를 가능하게 해주는 것이 LDAP이라고 하는 프로토콜인데,
<Work^Seony> 이걸 설정해두면, 회사 내에서 어딜가든 어떤 컴퓨터든 내 아이디와 비번으로 접속할 수 있는거지
<Work^Seony> 뭐 대충 그런거야
<Ferendevelop> 아하. 그렇군요.
<Ferendevelop> 이해했어요.
<Work^Seony> 좀 어려워.  회사에서 다뤄보지 않으면, 집에서만 컴퓨터 하면 평생 다룰 일이 없는 프로그램이지
<Work^Seony> 데이터베이스보다 입출력이 몇배는 더 빨라.
<Ferendevelop> 오
<Work^Seony> 근데, 데이터베이스만큼 디테일한 쿼리를 쓴다거나하는건 좀 힘들고,
<Work^Seony> 조건 몇개만 주고 불러오는 식이라서, 디비를 대체할 순 없어
<Ferendevelop> 목적이 조금 틀린 녀석이군요.
<Work^Seony> 목적이 디비가 아니라, 디렉토리 서비스를 제공하는게 목적인거지
<Ferendevelop> 그렇군요.
<Ferendevelop> 전 나가야 할 것 같네요. 즐거운 시간 되세요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Seony: 계시는군요.
<ipeter> autowiz20110: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아... 웹사이트 제작하는거 PHP로 할지 장고로 할지 고민되네요...
<ipeter> 어떤 옵션이 있죠?
<ipeter> 파이썬?
<ipeter> 자바?
<ipeter> 아.
<Seony> JSP는 제가 할줄 모르니까 그걸로는 안할거구요
<ipeter> 장고면 파이선이겠군요.
<Seony> PHP는 제가 많이 써서 익숙하고,
<ipeter> 근데 장고정도면 엔터프라이즈급 아닌가요?
<Seony> 장고는, 파이썬이라는 강력한 툴이 있는데, 장고가 익숙치 않다는 문제가 있구요...
<Seony> 엔터프라이즈급인가요?  소규모로 써도 괜찮을껄요
<ipeter> 개인 홈페이지를 스프링 프레임워크로하는건 오버구요,
<ipeter> 장고 프레임워크는 들었지만,
<Seony> 스프링은 자바 아닌가요?
<Seony> 자바는 제가 몰라서 안한다니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그게 엔터프라이즈급인지는 저도 잘 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 방금 장고가 엔터프라이즈급이라고 얘기하셨잖아요
<Seony> 저는 자바는 얘기한 적이 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 정확한건 아니었구요,
<Seony> PHP랑 장고 중에서 고민한다고 했죠
<ipeter> 프레임워크정도면 왠만하면 엔터프라이즈급을 지원하는데서 오지 않았을까하는
<ipeter> 한낫 제 추측이었습니다.
<Seony> 그건 잘 모르겠지만, 파이썬용 프레임워크가 장고 밖에 없잖아요
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> 어렵네요.
<ipeter> =.=
<Seony> 하여간 고민입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 넹넹 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파이썬으로 하면 쉽고 강력하게 할텐데, 장고가 좀 익숙치 않은데다 HTML 내에서 연산하는게 쉽지 않아서 좀 고민이에요
<ipeter> 고민되시겠네요..
<Seony> PHP로 만들면 제가 익숙하니까 편하긴 하는데, 이번에 제작할 웹사이트는 아무래도 파이썬을 써야할 거 같거든요
<ipeter> 그냥 개인 홈페이지인가요?
<Seony> MS오피스 워드파일이랑 PDF를 동적으로 생성해야하거든요...
<Seony> 아뇨 개인홈페이지는 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 변호사 사무실에서 쓸 사무자동화 같은 시스템이에요
<Seony> 여러가지 법정 서류들이 있는데, 거기에 빈칸만 채워서 문서를 동적으로 만들어내야하거든요...
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ 그럼 장고 좋지 않을까요....?
<Seony> Form이 있는 PDF를 자동으로 채워넣을려니 PHP로 하면 답이 안나와서요...
<Seony> 네 장고가 좋은데, 제가 익숙치 않다는 문제가 있어서요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐 이번 프로젝트 하시면서 금방 배우실듯 해요.
<ipeter> 파이선을 잘 하시니까요.
<Seony> 잘 못해요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 에이...잘하시며서요... =.=
<Seony> PHP로 객체지향을 한다는 것 자체가 무의미한 일이긴 한데,
<Seony> 장고도 그럴까요?
<ipeter> 프레임웤 특성은 그 해당 언어 특성을 잘 따라가게 만들었을듯 싶습니다.
<Seony> JSP야, 컴파일해서 돌리는 거고 또 자바 자체가 객체지향 언어니까 그렇다치는데,
<Seony> 장고는 어떻게 돌아가는지 모르겠네요..
<Seony> 객체지향 안해본지 오래되서 가물가물하고...
<ipeter> 나갈데가 있어 좀 씻고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 지금은 밖에 눈이 그쳤으려나요...?
<Seony> 넵 이따뵈요
<Seony> 저도 외출
<jwc44> 안녕하세요
<jwc44> 아무도 안계신가요?
<ahoops_> 복귀!
<autowiz_2011> 야밤에도 하이 입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-15
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
<jaip> 좋은 아침이네용
<autowiz_2011> 하이요
<ipeter> 반갑습니다.
<autowiz_2011> 와우 박진영님이 다녀가신 건가요?
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 질문 하나 드려도 될까요?
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 우분투 텍스트가 아주 검은색이 아니라 약간 회색빛이 돌아서
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 눈에 또렷이 들어오지 않는데, 혹시 설정에서 바꾸는 방법이 있을까요?
<autowiz_2011> from 약간 회색 , to  검은색?
<autowiz_2011> 어떤 텍스트를 바꾸고 싶으신건가요?
<autowiz_2011> term 인가요? 아니면 다른
<autowiz_2011> 버젼도 같이 알려주세요. ^^
<ipeter> 버전은 13.04이며, 아주 검은색(윈도우처럼)으로 바꾸고 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 웹브라우저에 나오는 글씨를 비롯해서
<autowiz_2011> 전부다 그러신거같군요
<ipeter> 설정, 즉 우분투 os에서 자체로 보여주는 모든 텍스트가
<ipeter> 회색으로 느껴집니다.
<ipeter> 회사컴 윈도우 사용하다가 확실히
<ipeter> 많이 느껴집니다.
<ipeter> 또렷하지가 않아요.
<ipeter> 우분투 os에서 보여지는 모든 텍스트를 좀더 또렷하게 검은색으로 조절해주는 설정이 있나요?
<ipeter> 검색해 보는데 잘 안보이네요.
<autowiz_2011> 일단 색설정은 정상인데
<ipeter> 네네.
<autowiz_2011> lcd 모니터 픽샐에 맞추면서 뭐라고 할까요 . 조금 편하게 보이게 할려고
<autowiz_2011> 픽샐이 딱딱 칼같이 떨어지지않을때 색상 을 blur 하는경우가 있습니다.
<ipeter> 흠...
<autowiz_2011> 이 blur 설명이 좀 힘드네요 ... 그냥 문지른다고 할까요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저번 금요일에 회사에서 회사컴을 가져와서 지금 사용중인 모니터에 연결시켰는데
<autowiz_2011> 그래서 dpi 라던가 설정을 잡으면 덜해지는경우가 있구요
<ipeter> 우분투에서 보여지는 텍스트 색깔과 차이가 많이 나네요.
<autowiz_2011> 저도 좀 찾아보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 검은색이 아니니 또렷한 감이 많이 떨어집니다.
<ipeter> 아이쿠..감사합니다.
<ipeter> 저도 찾아보고 좋은 포스팅이나 자료를 찾아면 알려드리겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 잘 계시죠?
<autowiz_2011> 잘 못있습니다. 요즘 병원도 다녀오고 약도 먹고 있고 .
<autowiz_2011> 오늘도 회사고
<ipeter> 어이쿠..ㅠ
<ipeter> 무슨일이신가요?
<ipeter> 건강 괜찮으세요?
<ipeter> 어디가 불편하신가요?
<autowiz_2011> 머리속에 뭔가가 일어나는 느낌입니다.
<autowiz_2011> 외계인이 저머리에 뭔가 심은거 같네요 나쁜 놈들. -_-;;
<ipeter> 음...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 과도한 업무때문이 아닐가
<ipeter> 조심스럽게 예상해봅니다.
<autowiz_2011> 혹시 그림에서는 문제가 없는거지요?
<autowiz_2011> 혹은 크기가 좀 큰 (픽샐 한 10개 넘어서 획이 지나가는) 글자는 어떠신지?
<ipeter> 그럭저럭 또렷합니다.
<ipeter> 잠시 나갔다가 다시 오겠습니다!
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 읍..다시 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 리붓했습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 이클립스 팝업창 색깔 보정했다고 했는데
<ipeter> 안먹히네요.
<autowiz_2011> yum 은 자동설치 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 13.04에서는 설정이 달라졌나 봅니다.
<ipeter> yum이요?
<ipeter> 음...그렇게 알고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 잠시 샤워좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 그리고 바람좀 쐬고 오려구요.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 휘리릭~
<jyp> 혹시 해피해킹 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<autowiz_2011> drake 님이 쓰시는걸로 알고 있습니디만
<autowiz_2011> irc 잘 안드러오시는지라.
<jyp> 아...
<jyp> vim vs. emacs 하면 어떤게 낫다고 생각하시나요..
<autowiz_2011> 둘다 많이 들 쓰십니다.
<autowiz_2011> 저는 개인적으로 vi 를 더 일찍 더 많이 접하게 되서 거의 vi 만 씁니다.
<autowiz_2011> 아잉 미치겠네요  dpkg - > apt-get 관계를
<autowiz_2011> apt-get -> yum 으로 착각하고 명령어 내리고 있었네요
<jyp> 해피해킹 쓰시는 분들은 뭐쓰시는지 궁금해서..
<jyp> 저도 vim을 쓰고는 있었는데
<jyp> 음..
<autowiz_2011> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 반갑습니다.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 안녕하세요. ~
<Seony> Hi
<autowiz_2011> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 눈 없는 사슴을 뭐라고 부를까요?
<autowiz_2011> 아이리스 사슴
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2011: 넌 센스에요. ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2011: 넌센스 문제에요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 Eyeless는 실제로 있는 단어라서 넌센스라고 하긴 거시기하군요 ㅋ
<autowiz_2011> 구글에 있군요 흐흐
<autowiz_2011> 이런것도 나올줄이야
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<isle1227> 안녕하세요.. 질문여기서 해두 될까요??
<autowiz_2011> 얍
<Ferendevelop> isle1227: 네
<isle1227> 음.. 우분투 13.10 깔았습니다. 그리고 아파치2 설치하니 에러가 발생해서요..
<Ferendevelop> isle1227: 어떤 에러가 발생하셨나요?
<isle1227> 에러는..
<isle1227> * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                 [fail]   * The apache2 configtest failed.
<Ferendevelop> 끝인가요?
<isle1227> 아니요..
<Seony> 설정파일 잘못 만드셨네요.
<isle1227> Output of config test was: apache2: Syntax error on line 140 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information.
<isle1227> 에구 보기 힘드네 @_@
<Ferendevelop> isle1227: Apache.conf 140 줄에 문제가 있네요.
<Ferendevelop> isle1227: 어떤 작업하시다가 이런 오류가 발생하셨나요?
<isle1227> 그냥. 인스톨 했을때
<isle1227> 리스타트 실패 나왔구요
<Ferendevelop> isle1227: 네.
<isle1227> 재시작 해보면 실패했다고 똑같이 나오고
<isle1227> 위에 output of config~~~ 블라블라 쭈욱  위에처럼 나오네요
<Ferendevelop> isle1227: 직접 컴파일 하셨나요?
<isle1227> 아니요.. "sudo atp-get install apache2" 이렇게 했습니다.
<Seony> 내용 읽어보니까 PHP 모듈이 없다고 에러 뜨네요
<Ferendevelop> isle1227: sudo apt-get install php5 php5-gd해보세요.
<Seony> Ferendevelop: libapache2-mod-php겠지
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 저는 저렇게 항상 설치했어요.
<isle1227> 아무것도 설치 하지 않고
<Seony> 그래?  gd 때문에 그런가
<isle1227> 아파치만 설치  했을경우에도..
<isle1227> 저런 오류가 발생하기도 하나요??
<Seony> 원래는 안나는데요, 저 오류는 PHP를 불러오려고 하니까 에러가 나는 거에요
<isle1227> 흠...
<Ferendevelop> isle1227: 제가 아차피를 그냥 사용만하고 전문적으로 모르지만 제 개인적인 견해로는 아마 우분투 Repo 저장소에는 아차피 소스코드에 PHP를 사용한다라고 컴파일된게 올라가있을 것 같네요.
<isle1227> @.ㅠ 음냥.. 어렵네요..
<Ferendevelop> isle1227: 그러니깐 쉽게 말하자면.. 현대에서 소나타를 출시할 때는 PHP라는 녀석이 없어도 잘 굴러가게 만들어 출시했지만 어떤 딜러(?)가 PHP라는 모듈이 있어야만 굴러가게 설계를 해서 판매를 했다고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<isle1227> sudo apt-get install php5 php5-gd 설치후에 리스타트 했더니 ok뜹니다..
<isle1227> ㅜ.ㅡ 감사합니다...
<Ferendevelop> isle1227: 네네. 그러면 작동하기 시작했네요.
<Ferendevelop> isle1227: 별 말씀을요. ㅎㅎ
<isle1227> 그럼 나머지 설치해봐야겠네요..
<autowiz_2011> 윈데탑 블루스크린 뜨면서
<autowiz_2011> 작업하던 vm 이랑 창들 다들 리셋되서 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<jwc44> 정적라이브러리파일 만드는 방법좀 알려주세요?
<jyp> jwc44, http://bit.ly/18JVHeh
<jwc44> 단순히 리턴1을 하는 코드를 작성후 정적라이브러리파일만들기도 가능한가요?
<jyp> 네
<jwc44> 좀더 자세한설명좀 부탁드리겠습니다.
<jyp> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5947067/how-to-create-a-static-library-with-g#comment6856618_5947126
<jwc44> 실행파일을 만들어야하는건가요?
<jyp> 테스트해보려고한다면 그렇습니다.
<jyp> 정적 라이브러리로 만드실 대상(목적 코드)을 컴파일 하셔야해요
<jyp> 그리고 저 문서대로 ar로 묶어내신 다음에 사용하시면 될 듯합니다.
<jyp> *nix에서 하시는거죠?
<jwc44> 제가 카페에다가 올린글이있는데 그것좀 보시고 답변좀 부탁드리겠습니다.
<jyp> ...
<jwc44> http://cafe.naver.com/linuxcare/58100
<jyp> 가입하라네요
<jyp> 저는 모르는 사이트라..
<jwc44> 았 그렇군요
<jwc44> $ cat > te.c
<jwc44> void a(void)
<jwc44> {
<jwc44>      return 1;
<jwc44> }
<jwc44> 한 다음에 이걸 정적라이브러리 파일로 만드려면
<jwc44> $ gcc -c te.c
<jwc44> $ ar rc libte.a te.o
<jwc44> 마지막으로 공유라이브러리파일제작은
<jwc44> $ gcc -fPIC -c te.c
<jwc44> $ gcc -shared -W1,-soname,libmysutff.so.1 -o libmysum.so.1.0.1 te.o
<jwc44> 이렇게 하는것이 맞는지 알려주세요
<jyp> 일단 명령행들을 보기전에
<jyp> 코드가 문제가 있네요
<jyp> 반환형이 void인데 정수형을 반환할 수 있나요?
<jyp> :)
<jwc44> 저도 프로그래밍은
<jwc44> 잘모르겠습니다.
<jyp> void a(void) 를 int a(void)로 바꾸셔야할 듯 해요
<jyp> 그리고 나서 명령행들을 따라서 입력해보시면 큰 문제는 없을 것 같네요.
<jwc44> 그렇게 하면 되는건가요?
<jyp> 네.
<jwc44> 그러면 다시코딩을 해보고 문의드리겠습니다.
<jwc44> 답변감사드립니다. 해결되었습니다.
<jwc44> 감사드립니다.
<jyp> 해결되셨다니 기쁘네요
<jwc44> 네 정말고맙습니다..
<DarkCircle> Server^Seony,
<DarkCircle> 'ㅅ'/ 굼모닝~입니다용
<DarkCircle> 설마 아침인데 ㄱ- 아니 일요일인데 근무를 (..)
<Lyuso> 아침이라니요
<Lyuso> 무슨 무서운 말씀을
<DarkCircle> 읭?
<DarkCircle> 써니옹은 대한민국 거주자 아니신데욘.
<DarkCircle>  'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 그게 더 이상한가 _0_ ...
<Lyuso> 다크서클님이 아침이신거 같았거든요.
<DarkCircle> 전 원래 지금이 활동시간이라 ㅇㅇ
<Lyuso> 서니옹 계시는 곳은 저도 알고 있.....
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~ 파닥파닥
<DarkCircle> 낮과 밤에 비트연산자를 쌔운 하루.
<DarkCircle> 사는게 재미가 없네요 'ㅅ'
<Lyuso> 일하세요.
<jypie> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 즐거운 한주의 시작입니다. 모두들 활기찬 하루 되세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-08
<autowiz> 이사 시작~~
<ipeter> 이사요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게들 드셨나요? 즐거운 오후시간들되세요
<sungyo> 북한이 영화 인터뷰를 공짜로 광고해주네요...
<jason_kr> 즐 퇴근 blue dusk
<samahui_TP> 퇴근들 잘하시고 따스한 저녁시간들 보내세요
<samahui_TP> 오늘은 인사만 간간히하고 끝이군요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ^^
<samahui_TP> 뭐 바쁘면 좋은거 아니겠습니까? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 다음에 뵈요~
<pchero_work> Linked in 계정 가지고 계신분?
<jason_kr> pchero_work: me
<jason_kr> and others as known as in this channel.
<pchero_work> 친추하려구요.. ^^;;;
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 하하하, 계정있냐고 물었찌, 친추/친등은 사양합니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 미안해요. ^^
<jason_kr> 누구? 본인요?
<pchero_work> 링크드인 계정 가지고 계신분들, 친추 부탁드려요. (https://www.linkedin.com/pub/sung-tae-kim/71/51/413)
<pchero_work> 넵
<jason_kr> 아~ 참눼~ 이거 벼슬도 아니고...알았습니다. 기꺼이...하죠.
<jason_kr> 오~ K 대학교 면, 그 교수님...누구더라? 그 분한테 잘 배웠겠네요!!!
<pchero_work> ???
<pchero_work> jason_kr: 어떤 교수님이요?
<jason_kr> embedded 강의하시는...이름 찾으려면 좀 걸립니다. 책도 많이 쓰고...PIC ASM 전문
<pchero_work> dk
<pchero_work> dk
<pchero_work> 아.. 윤덕용 교수님. 맞나요?
<jason_kr> 예, 맞습
<pchero_work> 저희 과가 아니라서... -_-;; 그저 소문으로만 들었죠. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 예 ㅋ
<sungyo> 중고로 구매한 책상 4개가 있는데, 서랍 키가 없어서 4년동안 키 없이 사용해왔어요. 이거 키를 찾고 싶어도 해외제품이라 키쟁이들에게 물어도 답이 안나오더라구요. 그러다 어제 맘먹고 ebey 뒤지니 나오데요. '-'
<sungyo> 책상은 무척 튼튼하고 좋은 책상인데 키가 없어서 뭐 놓고 잠궈놓지도 못하고...ㅠ.ㅠ 4년의 한을 풀었습니다.
<LinDol> 축하드립니다. ^.^
<sungyo> 키 분야 전문가들이 해결 못한걸 ebey가 풀어주네요.
<sungyo> LinDol: 꾸벅.... irc에서는 처음 뵙네요. '-'
<LinDol> sungyo, 안녕하세요 +_+
<jason_kr> 포럼에선 서로 봤죠? 린돌님도 irc 에선 오래 됐죠.
<sungyo> 포럼에서는 loscane이라는 아이디를 사용하고 있어요.
<jason_kr> 전 둘 다 알고 있고요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 우와.. 축하. :)
<sungyo> http://goo.gl/pMxRNc
<sungyo> 저렇게 생긴 키인데, 국내에선 도-저히 찾을 길이....@_@
<jason_kr> 그래서 해결 됐죠?
<sungyo> 이베이에서 한봉지에 3개 4set 구매했어요.
<jason_kr> 사진이 1장이라 잘 모르겠지만, 어렵쟎은 건데...
<sungyo> 자물쇠통째로 교체하려구요.
<jason_kr> 저 링크 사진은 ...자물쇠/열쇠 포함인데...국내 기성품도 있어요.
<sungyo> haworth이란 회사꺼인데, 국내에서는 안나오더라구요.
<jason_kr> 머 구매했으면 끝! ㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시 대체할수 있는 기성품이 있을까요?
<jason_kr> 있어요. 많아요. 아마 가 본 열쇠집 규모가 작아서 그랬을꺼요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 아..혹시 서울이나 뭐 그런데?!
<jason_kr> 샀다니 해 보고 안되면 연락 줘 보세요.
<jason_kr> 그곳이나 서울이나~ 별 차이 없을 ..ㅎ
<sungyo> 저거 해외 주문이라 단가가 높거든요. 단가 낮출 수 있다면야 저야 좋구요.
<sungyo> 아직 배송한게 아니라...취소...도 가능하긴 해요.
<jason_kr> 13일날 열쇠친구 만나요.
<sungyo> 어이쿠- 그러시면 나중에 한번 여쭤라도 봐주세요.
<jason_kr> 예
<sungyo> 해결했어도, 혹시 이런게 국내에서 해결방법이 있는지에 대해서는 알고싶어서요.
<sungyo> 제품은...haworth사의  sl serise에요.
<jason_kr> 메모 했음.
<sungyo> 꾸벅.....감사합니다.
<jason_kr> 몇 년을 참~ 인내도 잘 하시네. ㅎ
<sungyo> 소위- 전문가라는 양반들이 인맥을 동원해 물어봤는데, 답이 없다 하더라구요. 말씀해주신 '대체품'을 찾아 봤는데...책상이랑, 열쇠들어가는 곳이랑 높이가 달라서 어렵다는 식으로 답변을 줬다는거에요.
<sungyo> 그때는 영어에 익숙치가 않아서 ebay는 생각을 못했었거든요.
<jason_kr> 이베이 저 제품이 꼭 맞기는 해요?
<sungyo> 안에 lock module이 있는데 그게 저거더라구요.
<sungyo> sl127이나 sl321식으로 넘버로 키값을 구별하는데, 이런걸 sl 씨리즈라고 하나보더라구요.
<sungyo> sl, ll..씨리즈들이 몇개 있는데 그중 제 책상은 모두 sl 씨리즈이구요.
<jason_kr> 맞아 보이네요. 예
<sungyo> 파이썬에서 클래스 내 변수를 다른 클래스에서 호출할수 없을까요?
<pchero_work> object_name.valuable
<jason_kr> 전 개발자/프로그래머 아닙니다. ㅎㅎㅎ 다른 분이 답하겠지만, 책에서 배울 대ㄸ 된다...고
<pchero_work> 메소드 생성시, 가져오고자 하는 클래스의 오브젝트를 인자로 받도록 해야 합니다. 그게 아니라면 global 선언하는 수 밖에..
<sungyo> Home이라는 클레스에서 self.location = '집'을 선언 후
<sungyo> Office라는 클래스에서 print Home.location을 하면 '집'이 나온다는 말씀이신가요?
<pchero_work> sungyo: http://pastebin.com/3tDzj6zb
<pchero_work> 문법은 틀릴꺼에요. -_-;; 그냥 이해만..
<jason_kr> 역시 파이썬은 피씨혀로~
<sungyo> 주신 스크립트로 삽질을....
<pchero_work> ;;;
<pchero_work> 개념만 봐주세요. 문법은 꽝.
<sungyo> 그러니까.... 다른 클래스의 함수를 작동시키려면, 클래스를 변수로 선언하는 과정(test_home = Home())이 필요한거네요???
<pchero_work> sungyo: 꼭 그러는건 아니에요. 말씀하신대로 클래스에서 바로 호출이 가능해요.
<pchero_work> 그런데... 그런 방법은 비추..
<sungyo> 왜죠...?
<pchero_work> 코드가 이해하기 어려워져요.
<pchero_work> 읽기 힘들어지고, 유지 보수가 힘들어져요.
<sungyo> 클래스에서 바로 호출은 어떻게 해요?? 저는 안되더라구요. 그냥 궁금해서요.
<pchero_work> class Test:
<pchero_work>     location="Home"
<pchero_work> print Test.location
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/xzz24uvA
<sungyo> 위와 같은 상황에서 Office클라스 내에 sample_mathod2의 sel.flocation 변수를 밖에서 호출하고 싶은 상황이거든요.
<sungyo> 아, 제가 안된다고 한게 다른거였어요.
<pchero_work> ??
<pchero_work> 질문을 모르겠어요
<sungyo> self가 붙은 변수요.
<sungyo> self.location
<pchero_work> Office 클래스의 location 을
<sungyo> 음. 그러니까... 클래스내의 함수들이 서로 변수값을 공유하기 위해 변수에 self를 붙였거든요. 그런데 문제는, 이것을 다른 클래스에서 불러내야 할 상황이 생긴거죠.
<pchero_work> 호출하고 싶은거죠?
<pchero_work> Office.location
<sungyo> class Ofice():
<sungyo>     def where(self):
<sungyo>           self.location = "마당"
<sungyo> 저기의 self.location을 다른 클래스에서 호출해야 하는 상황이에요.
<pchero_work> 그냥 Office.location 이요.
<pchero_work> 그런데 이렇게 클래스에서 바로 호출을 하게 되시면.. 나중에 오브젝트 생성해서 값을 변경하게 되면 골치아파져요.
<sungyo>   File "test2.py", line 13, in <module>
<sungyo>     print Office.location
<sungyo> AttributeError: class Office has no attribute 'location'
<sungyo> 오브젝트 생성해서 값을 변경하게될 때 골치아파진다는 말을 이해 못했어요.
<pchero_work> 음...
<sungyo> 이럴때는 보통 글로벌로 가나요?
<pchero_work> office = Office()
<pchero_work> office.sample_mathod2()
<pchero_work> print office.location
<pchero_work> 이렇게 해보세요.
<jason_kr> pchero_work: 글로벌 선언은 '비추' 죠? 질문임.
<pchero_work> 아니요.. 이럴때는 오브젝트를 만들어서 오브젝트의 변수를 리턴하는 방식으로 가요.
<pchero_work> jason_kr: 네. 비추에요.
<jason_kr> sungyo: 님 보시라고...질문 했음. ㅎ
<sungyo> 허...! 됩니다!
<sungyo> 그러니까...중간에 함수를 작동시켜줘야 호출이 가능한거네요?
<pchero_work> 네
<sungyo> 감솨합니다....
<pchero_work> 왜냐하면 그때 self.location 이 생성되니까요.
<pchero_work> 그전까지는 location 이라는 선언이 없었어요.
<sungyo> 보통 전역은 언제 사용해요?
<pchero_work> 하다 하다 하다 안되서, 다시 생각했는데, 그래도 안될때요.
<sungyo> 아...!
<sungyo> https://github.com/kimsg1984/OpenBible/blob/master/openbible.pyw
<sungyo> 지금 짜고 있는 소스에요. 패널과 프래임 클래스가 나뉘어져 있는데, 프래임 클래스에서 단추를 누를 때 패널의 함수를 작동시켜야 하는 상황이었거든요.
<sungyo> 단추는 271~275에 있는 바인드에서작동하게끔 하는거였어요.
<sungyo> (소스 보시고..지적해주실 거 있으시면 이야기해주시는거 좋아해요...+_+)
<jason_kr> 전역변수는 칼과 칼자루를 거꾸로 잡고 싸우는 모양이랄까?
<sungyo> 왜 그렇게 되요?
<jason_kr> 일단 당장 쓰기는 편하지만, 나중에 프로그램이 커지거나 다른 곳에서 호출할 경우, (타인과 같이 코딩할 때도?) 변수 선언이 꼬여 버리기 쉽상이라는....<--- 역시 책에서 배운 거요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 쉽상(x) 십상(0)
<sungyo> 음. devide된 영역이 허물어지는것에 대한 문제인거군요.
<jason_kr> 그래서 전문가일 수록 안쓴다는...쓰면 촛짜라는...하하하
<jason_kr> 쓰면 촛짜라는 말은 과장이고요, 전역 선언이 필요한 경우도 있겠죠.
<sungyo> 왠지 전역을 쓰면 개념이 복잡해지는거 같더라구요.
<sungyo> 남의 클래스의 변수값을 건들수는 없죠?
<pchero_work> 오브젝트의 변수값을 변경할 수 있습니다.
<sungyo> 남의 클래스에다가 넣어버릴수도 있나요..?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 없는 변수를 새로 생성할 순 없어요. 대신에 이미 있는 변수의 값을 변경할 수 있습니다.
<sungyo> 변수는 해결이 됬는데 이제는 함수가 말썽이네요.
<sungyo> def toolbar_FontBigger(self, event):
<sungyo> 		self.panel.text_ctrl_font_size += 1
<sungyo> 		panel = MyPanel(self)
<sungyo> 		panel.__text_ctrl_properties()
<sungyo> 저렇게 해놓고 패널 클래스에 '__text_ctrl_properities()'함수를 작동시키려 하니
<sungyo>  File "openbible.pyw", line 287, in toolbar_FontBigger
<sungyo>     panel.__text_ctrl_properties()
<sungyo> AttributeError: 'MyPanel' object has no attribute '_MyFrame__text_ctrl_properties'
<sungyo> 왜 함수 앞에 MyFrame이라는 클래스이름이 따라오는지를 모르겠네요.
<pchero_work> __text_ctrl_properties()함수는 어디 있죠?
<sungyo> MyPanel 클래스에요.
<sungyo> 저걸 실행시키는 클래스는 MyFrame클래스구요.
<autowiz> 이사하고 컴만 겨우 켰어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 헐~ 좀전 오전 11시라서 점심 맛있게 하라고 하려했는데...벌써 3시가 넘어...
<jason_kr> autowiz: 고생많았습니다.
<jason_kr> 당일에 끝나다니...
<autowiz> 박스 2~3개 밖에 못풀었어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그래도 그게 얼마요~ 대단합니다.
<sungyo> https://www.flickr.com/photos/129893979@N02/
<sungyo> Jason_kr : 락 모듈이 저러헤 생겼어요.
<sungyo> 오른쪽부터 왼쪽으로 해체해 가는 과정이에요.
<sungyo> 저러헤 -> 저렇게
<jason_kr> 예,
<jason_kr> 바닥에 설명 그림까지?
<sungyo> 바닦 그림은...wxpython boxsizer 설정표에요.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 예
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-09
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ 즐 점심식사~~~
<imsu> 안녕하세용 ^^
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 식사 맛있게 했어요? 오즈
<jason_kr> jasonjang
<jason_kr> jason_kr
<jason_kr> 누가 내 닉을 타자 한번만 해 주세요. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> jason_kr: 안녕하세요?
<jason_kr> 감사~ Peter Pan
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> imsu: 꾸벅....
<imsu> sungyo: 안녕하세요 ^^
<sungyo> 오랜만이셔요~
<imsu> 넵 ^^
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요?
<imsu`> /ㅜ
<imsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세용 ^^
<pchero_work> 허미.. 아침부터 졸립.. ㅠㅜ. 일단 커피..
<sungyo> pchero_work : 해외이세요?
<pchero_work> 넵. 덴마크에 있어요.
<sungyo> 데...덴마크...?!
<sungyo> 이전에 한번 덴마크에서 근무하시는 분께서 쓰신 글을 읽은게 생각이 나네요.
<pchero_work> 어디서요?
<sungyo> 저는 한국이에요-
<pchero_work> 덴마크 근무하는 사람 글이요
<sungyo> 블로그 글이었어요.
<pchero_work> 블로그..? 혹시 좌표 기억나세요..?
<sungyo> 내용은, '어떻게 하면 제태크를 따낼 수 있는지..' 혹은, '아무리 실력이 좋아도 연봉협상할 때 회사는 자기가 갑이라는 것을 강조하더라..'
<pchero_work> 음.. 누군지 궁금하네요.
<pchero_work> 여기 한인 사회가 좁거든요. ㅎ
<sungyo> 지금은 못찾겠어요.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 퇴근들 잘하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<cartes9> 반갑습니다
<samahui_TP> 저녁 맛나게 먹고 왔습니다
<cartes9> 오호
<samahui_TP> 이제 밤샘해야죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 반갑습니다~
<cartes9> 저도 뭔가 먹고싶어지네요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<cartes9> 네~
<bluedusk> 헐 밤샘
<bluedusk> ...
<samahui_TP> 맛난거 드세요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 밤샘 ㅜㅜ
<cartes9> ^^;
<samahui_TP> 밤샘이라 쓰고 일상이라 읽죠
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 출산이다뭐더 핑게로 좋은 날들 보냈는데 기어이... 돌아왔습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<cartes9> ^^;
<cartes9> 저는 참치통조림
<cartes9> 하고 밥하고 먹고왔어요 ㅎ
<sungyo> http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27542&p=123272#p123272
<drake_kr> 구글드라이브 좋네요
<drake_kr> 겁나 느리긴 하지만...
<sungyo> 구글드라이브 협업하기엔 참 좋은거 같아요.
<sungyo> drake_kr : 꾸벅....
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 혹시 지금 1월달 발표지원자 받나요?
<sungyo> 12월은 스케줄이 겹쳐서 가질 못하겠어요.
<drake_kr> 1월 발표지원자요?
<drake_kr> 2월은 아마도 토론회로 진행할듯 싶고요
<drake_kr> 1월은 받습니다
<sungyo> 2월 토론 주제가 따로 있나요?
<drake_kr> 토론 주제는 아마도
<drake_kr> 코딩교육 어떻게 할것인가 <- 가 메인 테마입니다
<sungyo> 발표가 개인당 15분인가ㅛ?
<sungyo> 가요?
<sungyo> http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23407
<sungyo> 이거 한번 들고 나가봐도 될까요...? 주제는 '인문학도를 통해 살펴보는 위키형 어플과 톰보이'
<jason_kr> 2월은 몰라도, 다른 평 월은 1또는 2시간이죠?! 쉬는 시간 포함.
<sungyo> 1인당요?
<sungyo> 어우야 - 1시간을 끌고가야 해요?
<sungyo> 혼자서 어떻게 떠들며 끌고가죠....?ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 하지만, *제한 없어요*.
<jason_kr> 짧아도 된다는 말씀
<drake_kr> 근데 너무 짧으면 쪽팔리겠죠
<jason_kr> 2시간 넘으면 오짐 누러 가야 항께,,,곤난하다는 말씸. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 누군가 그 시간 때워야 되고.
<drake_kr> 전 30분이면 니코틴 방전이라..
<sungyo> 사실 떠드는게 어렵지는 않은데.... 저는 인문학도라, 개발자님들이 주로 어떤 주제에 관심있는지가 아직 파악이 안되네요.
<drake_kr> 여자
<sungyo> (...)
<sungyo> 도우미라도 한분 모셔가야 흥미로와질 판이군요...
<drake_kr> '문돌이가 알려주는 귀찮을 때 이용하는 문서화 방법' <- 이거 꽤나 먹힐듯
<sungyo> 오.
<sungyo> 그 주제로 잡아볼까요...?+_+ 문서화 방법 앞에다가 '우분투에서의'라는 단어만 박으면 딱이겠는데요.
<sungyo> 주제 정리 해보고 덤벼볼 수 있으면 제가 12월 말에 말씀 올릴게요.
<drake_kr> 넵
<sungyo> 우분투 발표 동영상 링크들이 어디 모여있죠..?
<sungyo> 아, 찾았네요.
<drake_kr> 아마추어가 없으면 프로도 없죠
<jason_kr> 어디요? 알려주면 감사
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuKorea
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/%EB%8C%80%EB%AC%B8 운영진들이 자료정리를 거의 이곳에 하고 있어요
<drake_kr> 운영진들도 귀찮은가봄
<jason_kr> 엥? 나는 sun gyo께 물었는데... drake_kr글은 안보여요. 왜 글쵸?내 아얄씨 클라연트 탓인듯...
<sungyo> 제가 가지고 있는 링크가 옛날 자료밖에 없어요.
<sungyo> 2012년도 까지만 모여있더라구요.
<sungyo> 저도 드레이크님이 주신 링크를 참조하고 있어요.
<jason_kr> 내 질문 바로 밑줄이 빈줄이어요.
<jason_kr> 음...
<sungyo> 아...
<sungyo> http://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuKorea
<sungyo> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/%EB%8C%80%EB%AC%B8 운영진들이 자료정리를 거의 이곳에 하고 있어요
<sungyo> <drake_kr> 운영진들도 귀찮은가봄
<sungyo> 라고 답변주셨어요.
<jason_kr> 역시 안보임. 내가 내 클라연트를 조정하께요.
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-bkStghfu-KpbSnTsFvrgw 실장 군대가있을때 올린것들은 여기
<jason_kr> 아 sun gyo님, 아얄씨 클라연트마다 랙 있을 수 있어서...나에겐 어찌 보이냐면..
<jason_kr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9443039/
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/nV0r9F37
<jason_kr> 위처럼 되요. 안보여요. ######## 는 안보이는 줄 표시.
<sungyo> 우분투에서 페스트빈을 지원하나요?
<jason_kr> 역시 바로 윗줄도 지금 못보는 중, 문제는 뭔지 알아요. 조치중.
<jason_kr> 예.
<jason_kr> 훌륭하진 않아요.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: <- 얘가 전에 한번 자꾸 영어로 머라머라 하길래
<drake_kr> 임마 어디서 영어질이여 라고 했더니
<sungyo> 훌륭하지 않은건 신택스 지원 관련인가요?
<drake_kr> bro sorry now compiling ibus 라고..
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 당시엔 정말 거지 발싸개 같은 ㅡ,.ㅡ ibus.......................
<DarkCircle> 지금은 고쳐졌지만 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UzC4wy_Aa8 지금 보고 있는 영상이에요.
<drake_kr> 아직도 젠투쓰냐
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 젠투..
<DarkCircle> 아직도 쓰고 있죠 'ㅅ'/
<jason_kr> sungyo: 부가 기능(저장,색,언어별..또 embedding 배포등) 부가  기능차이요.
<DarkCircle> 갈아엎지를 못함 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 세상에 (...)
<DarkCircle> 완전지옥에 빠짐
<DarkCircle> 자자 저만 죽을 수 없으니 다들 젠투로 오세요
<DarkCircle> (?)
<sungyo> DarkCircle : 페이스북 그룹을 만드니 이거 왠지 떨리데요...
<jason_kr> 갈아 엎지를 못함 <--- 이건 자랑질인데?! ㅎ
<DarkCircle> openrc 에다가 해놓은게 워낙 많아서 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> initscript  부터 시작해서 이식하려면 비용이 꽤 많이 들어가요 - -)a ...
<sungyo> IT쪽은 커뮤니티 파워가 막강하네요?
<drake_kr> 하긴 쟨 xwindow같은거 안쓸듯
<DarkCircle> sungyo, 원래 그런건 한번 질러보는거죠 (-0-)
<drake_kr> 음 채팅이라..
<DarkCircle> 근데 여긴 ... xfce+hexchat
<DarkCircle> :-P
<drake_kr> 위키를 트리처럼 해주는거 뭐 없나
<sungyo> 웹에서요?
<drake_kr> 네
<sungyo> 그런데 위키는 링크가 단방이 아니라 쌍방인데 가능할까요?
<sungyo> 아, 가능할런가요?
<sungyo> Start페이지 중심으로 링크 리스트 작성하고...링크 리스트에 따라 재귀로 찾아들어가고..무한 루프는 이미 검색된 링크일 경우에 한하여 골라내고..
<jason_kr> 가능하며, 자동화까지도...되죠
<sungyo> 완벽하게는 아니더라도, 리스트들 모아서 트리로 뿌릴수는 있겠네요?
<jason_kr> 나보고 하라고 하면,  쳐죽'음' ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 전 웹프론트가 안되서....( _ _)
<sungyo> 물론 백앤드도 조잡합니다 ^0^
<drake_kr> 아으
<drake_kr> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/cstdarg/va_start/ 딱 요런거
<drake_kr> 헤헤
<jason_kr> 아 URL 못보니 답답, 눈 뜬 장님이네
<jason_kr> 쓸데없이 설정 건드려서...쩝
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/b3X7pKSh
<sungyo> 저렇게 적용하려면 위키페이지를 갈아엎어야 하는 수준이 아닌지....;;
<drake_kr> 위키는 걍 두고요
<drake_kr> 개인적으로 정리하고 공개하려는거라..
<sungyo> 아..
<sungyo> 트리를 좋아하세요?
<jason_kr> 독자도 편하죠
<jason_kr> (동문서답 ?)
<sungyo> 생각해보니 제가 링크를 드려도 찍지를 못하시겠군요.
<jason_kr> me?
<sungyo> 네
<jason_kr> 몇 분 후는 되요. 그 때 주세요. 지금은 밖이라...
<sungyo> 트리구조는 아니구...문서 상단에 문서에서 링크된 페이지를 모아서 보여주는 위키는 있어요. ZIM이라고..
<sungyo> http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=10970
<drake_kr> chm 같은거네요
<sungyo> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/UbuntuToGentooMigrationComplicatedHowTo
<sungyo> 소개에 '변태주의'(....)
<sungyo> 어우야 저거 은근히 땡긴는 맛이 있네요?
<jason_kr> 빠지지 마소~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 변태다
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아 이거...제 속에 감춰진 자아를 자각하는 순간인건가요..?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 슬슬 녹아 듭니다아~
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/501054
<sungyo> 그렇구나...그런거였어....(  _  _)
<sungyo> 아..저 준비된 짤...
<sungyo> 꺄아- 부끄러움을 감출 수 없는 이 상황...*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<jason_kr> http://drake.kr/501053
<jason_kr> https://github.com
<jason_kr> 휴~ 겨우 바로 잡음. 췟
<jason_kr> sun gyo: 위 안보이던 URL 은 back log 에서 확인했어요. 그런데, 인문학이라 하니, 전공이 뭔 과목였어요?
<sungyo> 음....저희들끼리는 '신학'이라고 하는데, 보통 외부인들한테는 '철학'이라고도 소개해요.
<sungyo> 저희 학교 전통이 철학을 깊게 다루기도 하거든요.
<jason_kr> 예. 또 다른 ㅂㅌ ? ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아....
<sungyo> 그럴지도?!
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 신학이라..
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 폴 리꾀르의 '텍스트에서 행동으로'라는 책을 읽으며 큰 쾌감(?)을 얻기도...
<jason_kr> drake_ kr: 완전ㅂㅌ라고 할려고 하지? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 천주교쪽인가요?
<sungyo> 개신교쪽이에요
<drake_kr> 으, 개인적으로는 좋아하지 않는 동네..
<sungyo> 개인적으로 치자면 저도 그닥...(  _ _)
<sungyo> (...)
<drake_kr> 뭐, 신학대 졸업한 제 친구도 '아주 별로야' 라고..
<sungyo> 음. 저희학교는 그래도 매우 건전한 편이에요.
<drake_kr> 하지만 강분도 아저씨같은 불건전한 사람은 있기 마련이죠.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아 그분은 천주교...
<sungyo> (이럴땐 편가르자...!)
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 전 '신'에게 의지하는건 별로 좋지 않다고 생각해서..
<drake_kr> 어차피 천주교나 기독교나 불교나 다 수입신이기도 하고..
<jason_kr> drake_ kr: 이제 하산 하거라~  (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<drake_kr> 어디까지 내려가라고요?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 계속 떨어지다 보면 딛고 일어설 땅이 있지 -> 지각 밑에는 맨틀이 있죠
<sungyo> 사실... 과학적 전통이 인문학적 전통과 떨어지기가 어렵긴 한데요, 저희들은 과학적 전통이 사용하는 우뇌와 인문학적 전통이 사용하는 좌뇌를 쉽게 분리하곤 하죠.
<sungyo> 공학도라고 해서 꼭 좌뇌의 영역을 분리할 필요는 없는거 같아요. 실제로 공학도이면서도 좌뇌를 함께 사용하면서 새로운걸 만들어내시는 분들도 계시고...
<jason_kr> 오늘은 왜케 ... 들리는 말마다 한번 꼬아서 읽히는 지...참 재밌네요.
<jason_kr> sun gyo: 말씀은 맞고요. 예, ^^ (나 혼자 웃었어요, 비꼬는 글 아닙니다) ㅎ
<sungyo> 그런데 이런식으로 이야기하면서 종교적 전통이 가지고 있는 좌뇌 활성화의 장점을 언급하기엔, 요 근래 종교인들께서 보여주시는 모습들이 너무 수준이 떨어져서...
<sungyo> 그래서 그냥 조용히 지내거든요.
<sungyo> 그리고 종교적 전통 운운하며 편가르기 할 이유도 없자나요
<drake_kr> 편가르기 해봤자 남는것도 없고요
<sungyo> 네.
<drake_kr> 저야 뭐 저한테 종교를 강요하지만 않으면 괜찮은데, 꼭 강요하는 사람이 있어서 문제죠.. 엉엉
<sungyo> 엉엉-
<sungyo> 혹시 부..부모님?
<jason_kr> 거 drake_ kr 는 나름대로 방법이 있쟎요....
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 노상에서...ㅎ
<sungyo> 음....
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 노상에서 강요하시는 분들은 저 역시 다황스럽습니다 ====#
<sungyo> ====333
<jason_kr> 아~ 나 오늘 ㅁㅊ넘처럼 웃네. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 고갱님, 다황하셨군요?
<sungyo> 그래서 전! 차라리 영어로 말해요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 노상에서는 그냥 '하이 난데스까' 하는데
<drake_kr> 집까지 찾아오는 경우에는
<sungyo> 난다요~ 새가 난다요~
<jason_kr> 난데요~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> '천국 지금 보내드릴까요?' 라고..
<sungyo> 혹시 가정방문에 특화된 증인들...??
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 안타깝지만, 그런분들 중에 사회 문제에 관심을 가지고 약자 편에 서는데 열심을 내시려는 분들은 보기가 좀 드믈더라궁교.
<sungyo> 드믈더라구요.
<sungyo> 그럴수 밖에 없는게 그런 분들이 대부분 '한쪽 면'만을 바라보는 전통에 서있다 보니.....
<sungyo> 감각이 쫌 떨어져요.
<drake_kr> 아 '약자' 하니까 생각나는데
<drake_kr> 오늘자 송곳 보니.. 가슴 한켠이 아려오는..
<sungyo> 더 안타까운건 그런 분들중 의외로...가정을 돌아보지 못하는 경우가 많다는 점이구요.
<sungyo> 송곳?
<drake_kr> 아 어제꺼군요 http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=602922&no=45&weekday=tue
<sungyo> 둘이 무슨 관계에요?
<sungyo> 흠....
<sungyo> 한국 노조가 좀 거친 면은 있지만...기업 생리에 관해서 전 아는바가 잘 없어서 ==3 ==3
<sungyo> 외국인은 프랑스출신인가보네요>?
<sungyo> drake_kr 어떤 부분이 와닿으셨어요?
<drake_kr> corruption이요
<sungyo> 하...
<sungyo> 부패.
<sungyo> 솔직히 저도 할말은 없어요.
<sungyo> 저희 학교가 거기에 앞장(?)서거든요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 만화의 배경이..
<sungyo> 네. '-'
<sungyo> (이런거 척결에 앞장서야 할 선배들이 동조에 한몫들 하고 계시니...ㅠ.ㅠ)
<drake_kr> 배경이 까르푸 노조 설립이에요
<sungyo> 나중에 한번 살펴봐야겠네요.
<jason_kr> 그러게..프랑스 매장 보니까...깔푸 생각.
<sungyo> 제가 송곳을 안봐서...만화 안에서 부패에 대해 어떻게 다루는지는 잘 모르겠어요.
<jason_kr> 걍 우리 상식에 뒤통수를 때리는 수준? f*ck 건전함
<sungyo> 그런데 사실 IT에 대해 아무것도 모르는 제가 우분투를 쓰게 된건 사실 '정직하게 교회 사무실을 운영해야 한다'는 생각 하나였거든요.
<jason_kr> 주보로 시작했나요? 기억이 가물가물 하네요. 아~ 교회db
<sungyo> 교회 주보요.
<jason_kr> 주보 였군. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 하도 오래 전이라...
<sungyo> 대부분 사무실이 불법 소프트웨어로 운영하는데(저역시 그랬지만요), 우분투를 알고는.."야, 이거면 교회사무실을 합법적으로 꾸미는데 돈 한푼 안들겠다"였거든요.
<drake_kr> 근데 사실 무료가 아니었죠
<sungyo> 무료가...아닌가요..?
<sungyo> 전 지금껏 무료로 믿었는데(...)
<drake_kr> 배워야 쓰잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 네- '공짜'는 아니였죠-
<sungyo> 그러고서는 교회구석에 틀어박혀 한 2년간 뚝딱뚝딱 거려본거 같아요.
<sungyo> 누군가는 먼저 써봐야 다른사람한테 보급할테니까요.
<sungyo> 해보니까 '기존의 습관들을 바꾼다라는 것이' 무척이나 어렵더라구요. 특히나..이쪽은 연세 지긋하신 분들이 메인 이셔서요.
<sungyo> 그러다가 jason님이 언급하신 교회db를 오*클로 셋팅해 안보이는 곳에 박아놓은걸 보고 깊은 빡침과 함께...ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그런데 막상 써보면, MS윈도우나 우분투 리눅스나 큰 차이는 없는거 같아요. 어느쪽이든 트러블슈팅할 때 검색하는건 마찬가지고...오히려 로그를 통해서 슈팅을 섬세하고 디테일하게 할 수 있는 리눅스 쪽이 훨씬 안정감 있더라구요.
<sungyo> 소프트웨어 이용은 의존관계만 어느정도 따라주면 큰 문제는 없어보였고..
<sungyo> 오히려 파이썬으로 자동화시킨 덕에 업무가 한결 쉬워지더라구요.
<jason_kr> 부럽
<sungyo>  lol
<sungyo> 대신 남은 시간을 전부 코드 유지보수에 쏟는다는 함정이...
<sungyo> 아마 일반인이 기술력을 습득해 자신의 사업현장에 적용한 전형적인 예가 될텐데, 이렇게 따지고 보면 사실 어느 종교를 가졌냐 보다 '정직한 사업장을 가지길 원하느냐'가 더 중요하겠죠.
<sungyo> 그리고 어느바닥이든 저같은 정신나간 놈 하나쯤은 있어줘야...(이쯤에서 드립치는 '우리동네 미친놈은 나야~~!!')
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> (사실 syslog를 통해 정확히 하드웨어의 어느부분이 문제가 생기는지 알려주는 경험은 저에게 꽤나 큰 충격이였어요)
<jason_kr> me 2
<jason_kr> 알기 전에는...ㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> m$ 윈도에도 있긴 하쟎요!
<jason_kr> 물론 리눅만은 못하지만...
<sungyo> 아참, 생각난 김에 드리는 말씀인데...그...'가정방문' 하시는 그 종교인들, 그분들이 서있는 철학적 전통을 까보면 별로 건강하지는 못해요.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 거기까지 까 볼 시간이 없어서..
<sungyo> 거기 까보는건 제 전공이라..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 그 전에 "구찮은 넘 만났다, 가자" 하는 눈치. 의욕적으로 "그럼 얘기좀 해 봅시다"하고 자리 깔로 앉는 사람도 별로 못 봤어요.
<sungyo> 사실 학교에서도 그 부분에 대한 반성이 있었어요.
<sungyo> 실제로 저희는 국가 수준의 신자 감소율을 놓고 원인을 따져들어가는데, 결론은..."종교인들이 잘못했네~!"
<sungyo> 같은 종교인으로서 제가 사과드립니다...(넙죽..)
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<jason_kr> sun gyo: 거 왜 우리 포럼에, 프랑스에서 목회활동 하는 분 있죠?
<sungyo> 네.
<jason_kr> 뵌 적 있어요?
<sungyo> 음. 프랑스에 계셔서 오프상에서 뵌적은 없구요...저에겐 먼 학교 선배님 격이에요.
<jason_kr> 난, 만난 적 있는 거 같은데....고리따라 가 보면, 영 딴 분이요.
<sungyo> 쪽지 종종 주고 받긴 했어요.
<sungyo> 혹시 포럼 오프모임에 찾아오셨따는 구분이요?
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 위 말한 프랑스 그 분의 포럼에 있는 사진'을 보면..분명 만난 적 있는 인물인데..
<sungyo> 아..
<jason_kr> 그래서, 링크 타고 그 분의 개인블로그인가 가 보면 사진이 딴 인물이요.
<jason_kr> 포럼의 대표사진과 블로그의 여러 사진들이.. 즉 제 말은...
<sungyo> https://www.facebook.com/choi.sungmuk?fref=pb_other
<jason_kr> 포럼의 대표사진을 (잘 생기지도 않은 보통의) 뭔 평범한 연예인 사진을 대표로 일부러 박아 놨다~ 싶어서...본인께 물었더니...또 본인은 맞다...하는데...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예.
<sungyo> 좌측 사진과 우측 사진이 동일인물인가요?
<jason_kr> 엥. 잠시만요
<sungyo> 포럼이 좌측사진이고..우측에 배경사진이랑요,
<jason_kr> 얼굴책 사진은 좌:우가 같은 인물인데...
<sungyo> 음? 개인블로그 사진은 달랐나요..?
<jason_kr> 글타면, 예. 예....많이 차이가 났어요.
<jason_kr> OK 여기까지만. ㅎ
<sungyo> http://epy.kr/cklove/xe/familyphoto/5162
<sungyo> ?
<jason_kr> 시간차' 공격인가? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 오늘 보니...또 맞네요. ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 레드~썬?!
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 닭묭
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 외주 끝.
<DarkCircle> 눈아푸 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 수고하셨어요- 몇일짜리 작업이셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 흠
<DarkCircle> 한 게으름 핀날 빼고
<DarkCircle> 9일?
<DarkCircle> 어제 삘받아서 짠 코드가 500줄이 넘네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 대충 짜야지 ... 대충 ...
<DarkCircle> 대~충.
<DarkCircle> ㄷㅐㅊㅜㅇ
<sungyo> 이전에 모델별 사진분류를 좀 해봤었는데, 얼굴이나 외형을 토대로 인물을 분류하는 작업이 쉽지는 않더라구요. 당일날 화장 컨셉이나 조명 연출등에 따라서 분위기가 달라지다 보니..인물의 특징을 완전히 소화하기 전까지는 어렵더라구요.
<jason_kr> 인물 모델요?
<sungyo> 네
<sungyo> 사진 공부를 하면서 웹에 흩어져있던 사진들을 정리해본 기억이 나서요.
<jason_kr> 내 경우는 구글 피카소(피카사)가 거의 완벽하게 분류해 주던데...아주 좋아요. 불만 없을 정도...
<sungyo> 피카사가 인물별 분류를 해주나요?!
<jason_kr> 훌륭하게...
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 나중에 기회되면 써봐야겠네요.
<sungyo> 혹시 날짜별 분류로 한정한건 아니죠? 정말 인물 별로 묶이나요?
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 속아 보쇼~ 잘 되요. syslog 이후로 놀랄 일!
<sungyo> 보통 사진 검색하더라도 디테일한 구분은 안하던데...설마 피카사에서만 구현해놓은건가요?
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ!!!
<sungyo> (뒷목좀 잡겠습니다....)
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 오 지금 봤지만, 오늘 두 분이 포럼에 같은 주제로 글 올렸군요. ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 추웠 .. -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 정말 추워디지갔네요 -ㅅ-
<sungyo> 그래서 지난주에 저는 방 벽을 스티로폼으로 바르는 거사를....!!!
<jason_kr> 오늘 cklove 얘기를 알고 물어 본 것 같은 ...이런 우연의 일치가...어쩐지 얼굴책 주소가 팍팍 튀어 나오더라니요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 얇은 은박 단열재 깔고...각구목 대고...압축 스티로폼 넣고...은박 단열재 2장 더 덮고...석고보드 대고 타카로 쏘는...
<sungyo> 거사가 맞군요.
<sungyo> 때마침 오늘 제가 만든 그룹에 가입까지 해주셔서..
<jason_kr> 그러게 말임돠~
<sungyo> 저도 포럼에 글 써주신건 나중에 알았어요.
<sungyo> 원래 개발할 때, OS버전별로 환경구성을 다 따로 해줘야 하죠?
<sungyo> 리눅스 별로 환경구성을 해볼 생각을 하니 머리가 복잡해지네요.
<sungyo> 적어도 사용자 폴더 내에 폴더 하나는 만들어서 유저 인터페이스 정도는 담아둬야 할텐데요.
<sungyo> 이 와중에 젠투는 꼭 지원해줘야 할까요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 젠투는 뒤집어 놔도  사용자들이 잘 따라 가지 않겠어요? ㅎ
<sungyo> 젠투 너무 거치니 제끼죠~ 테스트 환경 구성하는데만 한달(?)이 걸릴지도 모르는데....
<sungyo> 아..!
<sungyo> 그것도 있군요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 젠투가 얼마나 쉬운데(!)
<DarkCircle> (.........................응?......................)
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<DarkCircle> (이렇게 멘붕을 시키고)
<sungyo> 아버님 컴퓨터에 날잡아 젠투 하나 놔드려야 겠...
<sungyo> (왜 말을 못해..!!)
<DarkCircle> 멘붕 박테리아 뿌리는중
<DarkCircle> (!)
<DarkCircle>  /-_-/
<sungyo> (~_~ ) 아...어뜩해요..저 감염되는듯...
<sungyo> 그런데 진짜 그건 있네요. 안의 소스들을 직접 까보는 그 짜릿함...
<sungyo> (헉...!!! 나..나 감염된건가??)
<sungyo> 날도 추운데 오늘은 매콤한 양념으로 가죠-!
<sungyo> (그렇게 나타난 후라이드는 박대받고..)
<FriedChicken_> 양념이 어딨더라 (...주섬주섬...)
<FriedChicken_> 갈릭치킨은 버려짐
<sungyo> 아 맞다. 소스만 입으면 양념되죠..? 제가 그 생각을 못..
<FriedChicken_> 갈릭치킨 머신 아직도 틀어놨는데 끄고 올걸 그랬나 ...
<FriedChicken_> 소스를 끼얹기만 하는게 아니라
<FriedChicken_> 소스를 부으면서 끓이든가 해야돼요
<FriedChicken_> 튀김옷에 찰지게 배어 붙어야 (...)
<sungyo> 깊군요. 치킨계의 거성이 될 몫입니다.
<sungyo> 집에서 치킨을 튀겨먹거나 오븐에 구어먹는데...일명 위뛰닭이라고(오븐에서 뛰쳐나온 닭)
<FriedChicken_> 명수(...)훃 ...
<sungyo> 오픈에서 적당히 기름뺀 닭을 후라이펜에 넣고, 간장...매실...미림...꿀(?)등을 넣은 뒤
<sungyo> 바글바글 끓여 쏘스를 베이게 하다가 나중엔 바짝 쫄여 겉옷에 쏘스를 쫘악- 입혀주는데요.
<sungyo> 제가 술은 안하지만, 맥주가 꼴까닥 넘어갈 맛입니다.(으응?)
<sungyo> 위띠닭-> 오뛰닭
<FriedChicken_> 전 닥을 못먹기 때문에 (...)
<sungyo> (...)
<sungyo> 돼지괴 수육은 되나요?
<FriedChicken_> 레서피는 줄줄 외우지만 패스 (...침울...)
<sungyo> 거기서 바이패스를 걸수밖에 없는 찰진 이유가...!
<FriedChicken_> 돼지 소 양 말은 돼요
<sungyo> 음.
<FriedChicken_> 오리 칠면조는  또 안됨
<FriedChicken_> 타조도 안된다능
<sungyo> 더운날 놀러오시면 제가 돼지고기 수육 냉면이라도 대접을...
<sungyo> 괴기에 싸먹는 면 맛이 일품입니다.
<FriedChicken_> 괴기!
<sungyo> 이전에는 냉면을 주로 썼는데 요즘은 매밀면이 좋아 매밀면으로 밀고 있어요. 육수는...냉면 육수나, 냉면육수..혹은 냉면육수..
<sungyo> 가끔씩 직접 내린 가스오부시 간장국물로 모밀면으로 갈 때도 있고..
<jason_kr> sun gyo: 말 실수 한 듯...ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 설마 다 놀러들 오시는건가요-?
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 허...허...허...
<sungyo> sungyo님이 로그아웃 하셨습니다.
<jason_kr> "설마 다~"는 아녀도, 혼자 여러명 몫을 하는 이가 있다는..ㅎ
<sungyo> 설마 그분이 닭크써클님이란 말씀은...
<jason_kr> 아뇨. 지금 화면 갈무리 하고 있는지..죵 하네요.
<jason_kr> 게다가 또 의정부랑 최 가깝다는..ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 어디시길래?
<jason_kr> 상계! ?
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jason_kr> 흐흐흐
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ Work^ Seony
<sungyo> 하...소스 짠지 몇주도 안되서 갈아 엎어야 할 판이네요.
<jason_kr> 왜요?
<sungyo> 뭐가 눈에 쌈박하게 읽히지가 않아요.
<jason_kr> 아~ 미용? ㅎ
<sungyo> 너무 자주 기능들을 넣고 빼다 보니 작명도 지저분해지고, 구조도 복잡해져서 그런가봐요.
<Work^Seony> 객체지향 하실 때가 왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아...!
<Work^Seony> 그게 눈에 들어오시면, 인제 절차지향에서 한계가 보이시는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 객체지향 하시게되면, 저번에 물어보신 함수명 얻어오는 부분이나 여러가지 면에서 무지 편해집니다
<sungyo> 객체지향을 익혀야한다니, 뭔가 개발 습관을 근원부터 뜯어고쳐야 하는 느낌인데요?
<Work^Seony> 다만, 쓸데없이 복잡해진다는 단점이 있긴 하지만, 코드가 복잡해진다면 엄청 편해져요
<Work^Seony> 개발습관이라기보다는요, 객체지향은 개념부터가 좀 많이 달라요
<Work^Seony> 이론적인 부분이야, 인터넷 찾으면 많이 나오긴 하지만요, 사실 그거 아무리 읽어봐야 머리 속에 안들어와요.  직접 해보는게 낫습니다
<sungyo> 어디서부터 손을 데야 하죠?
<Work^Seony> 현재 작업하신 코드를, 똑같은 기능을 하는대신 객체지향으로 다시 코딩해보세요
<jason_kr> 즉 첨부터? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 첨부터 코딩, 설곈 머릿속에 있으니까요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  왜냐면, 객체지향으로 코딩하시면 완전히 달라지거든요
<sungyo> 정말 갈아엎어야 할 순간이군요.
<Work^Seony> 출력 전용 클래스, 변수/함수 정보 얻는 전용 클래스 등등, 목적에 맞는 전용 클래스를 하나둘씩 만들다보면 이해가 가실 거에요
<sungyo> 저는 지금도 많이 객체지향이 됬다 생각했는데 아닌가봐요.
<sungyo> https://github.com/kimsg1984/OpenBible
<Work^Seony> 아 객체지향으로 이미 코딩하셨었나보네요
<sungyo> 여기에서 어디를 더 쪼개야 할까요?
<sungyo> 한번 봐주세요. 제가 생각한게 아닐 수 있으니까요.
<sungyo> 메인파일은 openbible.pyw이에요.
<Work^Seony> UI에 관한 부분만 클래스로 되어있네요
<sungyo> 네.
<Work^Seony> 나머지 코드는 걍 전부 함수만 집합시켜놨구요..
<sungyo> 클래스를 따로 써야 하나요?
<sungyo> 클래스를 새로 열어야 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 클래스를 따로 열어야한다는 개념은 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> 작성하신 코드를 제가 전부 이해할 수 없으니 확실하게 말씀드릴 순 없지만,
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 객체지향으로 코딩을 한다고 치면,
<Work^Seony> 기능별로 모두 클래스를 별도로 작성하는 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면,
<Work^Seony> print 요게 화면에 출력을 하는 명령어이긴하지만,
<Work^Seony> 보통 자바로 코딩을 할 때는, 코드에 출력할 때마다 print를 쓴다기보단,
<Work^Seony> print에 관련된 함수와 명령어들을 모아놓고 별도로 클래스를 만들어요
<Work^Seony> 걔는, "출력 전용" 클래스로 만드는거죠
<Work^Seony> 화면에 출력해야할 일이 있으면, 무조건 그 클래스만 불러다 쓰는 거에요.  print 명령어 있어두요.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 그 클래스는, 텍스트는 GUI든 자체적으로 판단하는 기능이 있어서, 목적에 맞게 출력을 해주죠
<sungyo> 그래야 출력이 한 라인으로 정렬되고, 상황에 따라 필요한 통제를 그 클레스에서 할수 있는거군요.
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 해두면, 그 클래스는 일종의 "범용 함수" 같은게 되는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 그 클래스 파일은, 누가 갖다써도 동일한 작업을 하는거죠
<sungyo> 말 그대로 머리속 시스템이 뒤집어지네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 클래스 사용법만 알면, 누가 갖다써도 동일한 작용을 한다 => 요게 핵심이에요
<sungyo> 같은 의미에서, 자주쓰는 명령어들을 모듈로 떼서 관리하는것도 좋은거네요? 소스에 포함된 mm모듈 처럼요.
<Work^Seony> 자바를 하다보면, 이건 완전 대규모 소프트웨어용 언어구나 라는걸 느끼게 되더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠.  계속 코딩하다보면 나중에 그런게 절실해져요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 생겨난게 프레임워크죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 설명이 좀 난감하지만 이해하셨을 거라 믿습니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 음. 지금상황에서 객체지향으로 가려면, 지금처럼 남의 소스 몇줄씩 빼다가 짜짖기 하는 수준에서 벗어나 각 명려어들이 가지고 있는 기능들을 면밀히 뜯어 클래스에서 관리할 수 있는 수준이 되야겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  그래서 제가 말씀드린게, 쓸데없이 복잡해진다 라는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 대신, 나중에 편해지죠
<sungyo> 이건 코딩 수준이 달라지는데요.
<sungyo> 진지하게 파이썬을 바라봐야 될거 같은데요?
<sungyo> 혹시 참조해볼만한 소스코드가 어디 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 여럿이서 프로그래밍 하려면 저렇게 해야되요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 잠시만요
<Work^Seony> http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=humorbest&no=787818
<Work^Seony> 이거 한 번 보세요
<Work^Seony> 자바인데요, system.out.println 이 파이썬에서의 print와 같다고 생각하시고 보시면 됩니다
<sungyo> 1년차, 5년차, 10년차 코드...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이게 사실은 웃기는거라고 나온 글인데, 객체지향 하다보면 저런식으로 코드가 나간다고 생각하시면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 기능에 필요한 사항들을 클래스 안에서 스스로 판단하고 행동하네요?
<sungyo> 말 그대로 군대에서 뭐 하나 지시하면 이에 대한 사항들 알아서 상병장들이 지시내리듯...
<sungyo> 행보관: 오늘 화단 갈아엎어놔라
<Work^Seony> 독립된 프로그램이라고 생각하시면 될 거에요.  "객체"이죠
<Work^Seony> 하나하나가 스스로 작동하는 "객체"가 되는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 어느정도선에서 기능을 객체로 분리해낼 것인가는 프로그래머의 판단으로 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 분대장: 오늘 화단 갈아엎는 작업 한다. 작업자 5명 선착순! 삽이랑 곡갱이 지참하고,  ㅇㅇ이는 시설대 가서 벽돌 때와..!
<sungyo> 소스 다시 짜야 겠어요~@_@
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ큐ㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> enjoy 하세요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 객체지향으로 해놓은 소스들을 많-이 들여다 봐야겠나봐요.
<sungyo> 그런데 머리속은 확실히 맑아져요.
<Work^Seony> 당연하죠.  다른 사람이 해놓은걸 많이 봐야 늘어요
<sungyo> 오늘은 이만 들어가 자겠습니다...! 객체지향을 해야 한다 생각하니 새출발이....
<jason_kr> bye~
<jason_kr> 나도 요~
<Work^Seony> 들어가세요
<sungyo> 그런데 객체끼리 연결은 어떻게 해요?
<sungyo> 최대한 단순화 시켜야 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 연결이라면 어떤 의미에요?
<sungyo> 변수값을 주고 받는다던지 식이요.
<Work^Seony> 보통 객체를 생성할 때, 내부에서 변수를 처리하는 부분을 따로 만드시면 되요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면,
<Work^Seony> bible이라는 객체를 만들고, 내부 변수명을 접근할 때
<Work^Seony> bible.getVal() 뭐 이런 식으로요
<sungyo> 외부에서 클래스 자체 내에서 변수를 불러오는거네요?
<sungyo> 아니아니,
<sungyo> 변수를 관리하는 함수를 따로 빼주는거네요?
<sungyo> +_+
<Work^Seony> 네. 맞아요. 하시다보시면 알 거에요.
<sungyo> 햐..이제 머리가 맑아지네요.
<Work^Seony> 보통 객체지향 할 때,
<Work^Seony> 내부에서 변수를 선언하는 부분과, 변수의 값을 불러오는 부분을 따로 만들어두거든요
<sungyo> 네
<Work^Seony> 외부에서 객체에 접근하거나, 외부에서 아예 객체의 값을 변경할 수 있게요...
<Work^Seony> 나중에 하시다보면,
<Work^Seony> 상속, 다형성 이라는 개념에 접근하게 되시는데,
<Work^Seony> 이쯤되면 정말 머리 아파집니다.
<sungyo> 오.
<sungyo> 재미-있겠...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그럼 전 이만..
<Work^Seony> 주무세요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 클래스는 어려운게 아닌뎅
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-10
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrKBMBMik1g
<Work^Seony> 마술을 본 개의 반응이라네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 기계식 104키보드 추천 받습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 연세 있으신데. 무접점 104키보드도 괜찮은지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 50대 원장님. . 마우스도 추천 받아요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 취향타는 물건인데, 추천이 어려운데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 그분이 좀 그래요. 약간의 돈지랄도 받아들일 자세가 되어 있으십니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 기계식 키보드가 멤브레인보다는 괜찮잖아요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 원장님 취향을 우선 여쭤보는게 'ㅅ'a
<DarkCircle> 조용한게 좋으냐, 타자 소리가 있어도 키감이 몽글몽글한게 좋으냐, 딸깍거리는 느낌이 좋으냐, 철컹거리는게 좋으냐 ...
<bluedusk> DarkCircle,  안녕하세요 (__)
<bluedusk> 아름다운 밤이에요
<DarkCircle> 헐
<DarkCircle> 밤이라니 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 어디시길래 -0-
<bluedusk> 압구정이요..
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_MINILA> 그런거 물어 보았는데. 전혀 그런 개념이 없으신 분.
<razGon_MINILA> 나쁘게 말하면 니들이 가는 트렌드 나도 따라간다의 느낌.
<razGon_MINILA> 각자 목적이 있다라는 것에 대해서는 생각 안하시더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 텐키리스 키보드가 가지는 결정적인 단점인 기능키 조합의 문제를 게이밍 마우스로 해결 햇습니다.
<DarkCircle> 지금 쓰시는 키보드에 대해 어떻게 생각하시는지를 파악하시면 ...
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 멤브레인 쓰시고 계셔요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 흠 ...
<razGon_MINILA> 취향의 호불호가 아니라.
<DarkCircle> 셈플을 몇가지 써보시게 하는게 맞을거 같네요 'ㅅ'a
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 다 좋아. 다 받아들일수 있다. 이러시더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그래서 제 키보드 한번 타건 하시게 해드릴려구요.
<DarkCircle> 멤브레인을 아직도 쓰시는덴 이유가 있을거거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그게 그냥 익숙하니 다른걸 바꿀 이유를 못느끼겠다든가 ..
<razGon_MINILA> 제 마우스는 게임용 마우스 RAT.TE.ㅋㅋ madcatz
<DarkCircle> 아마 해피해킹은 별 다른 매력을 못느끼실거 같고 (멤브레인에 고무 달린 느낌)
<DarkCircle> 헐 -0-
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 바꾸고 싶은데. 조금은 고급스러운 느낌으로 바꾼다고 하시더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 하루 종일 치는 건데. 좋은 쓰셔야 된다고요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 텐키리스보다는 104키를 선호하세요.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 키보드 넘 비싸요
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 처음 쓰신다면, 아무래도 청축을 쓰셔야 뭐랄까 좀 타자기 치는 느낌도 날 것 같고 그러네요
<Work^Seony> 흑축은 사실, 기계식이라고는 하지만 뭐가 다른지 잘 모를 거에요
<DarkCircle> 진짜 고급스러운걸 선호하신다면 ...
<DarkCircle> http://www.pckeyboard.com/
<DarkCircle> 이런거.
<DarkCircle> 여기가 옛날 IBM 베이직 M OEM 제품 만들던곳.
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 청축이나 적축쓰시라고 해드릴려구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 흑축도 적축 쓰니깐 구분이 확실히 되더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 키압이..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 개인적으로 적축을 추천드리려 합니다. ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 남자라면 청축!
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 내가 청축을 쓰고는 있지만...ㅎ ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저는 사무실에선 청축 쓰기에는 눈치가 보여서... 집에서만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 누가 그러던데...모시는 상사/눈치 주는 윗분이 있으면 그 분께도 하나  선물하라고..
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 환자분들이 놀랄까봐서 적축 씁니다.
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,
<Bluedusk_> 계신가요?
<jason_kr> 헐~ 하필 전화기 놓고 나갔을 때, 불렀네요! bluedusk
<Bluedusk__> ㅇ_ㅇ
<Bluedusk__> 저 구글 코리아 왔어요
<jason_kr> 혹시 우데씨티 인가?~
<Bluedusk__> 강남 파이넨셜 빌딩이요
<Bluedusk__> 역삼역에
<jason_kr> 예, 오늘 뭐 교육 있어요?
<Bluedusk__> .....
<jason_kr> 뭔 행사 있어요?
<Bluedusk__> 그쵸.. 설마 입사 했을리는 없으니..ㅠ
<Bluedusk__> 네
<Bluedusk__> 구글 클라우드 뭐시기 어쩌고
<jason_kr> 오~ 몰랏요. 혹시 김 수지씨 만나믄 안부 인사 대신 전해 줘요~ ^^
<Bluedusk__> 누군지 몰라요
<Bluedusk__> ㅋ_ㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅋ 지금 ... 맥북으로 아얄씨 하는 거요? 또는 손전화로 하는 거요? ㅎ
<Bluedusk__> 전 맥북으로 하는데요
<Bluedusk__> 핸폰은 전화랑 문자만..;;
<jason_kr> 예~ 감ㅁ사. ㅎ 많이 배워서 나중에 좀 알려줘요.
<Bluedusk__> jason_kr,   제가 오픈스택정도는 깔아드릴수 있을거 같아요
<Bluedusk__> 하드웨어만 준비 하시면
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk___> 네오위즈 저장소는 걍 겁나 느리네요
<Bluedusk___> ... 못쓰겠..;;
<DarkCircle> 이 채널에
<DarkCircle> 자바쟁이
<DarkCircle> 가...
<DarkCircle> 없겠죠 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> ....
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> (슈슉.)
<Bluedusk___> 저 자바에 자자도 모름
<Bluedusk___> 바자도 모름
<Bluedusk___> >>ㅑ DarkCircle옹
<Bluedusk___> 브비브비
<DarkCircle> Bluedusk___, 브비빗
<DarkCircle> 린돌사마는
<DarkCircle> 요새 들어오지도 않코
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 요새 삼성 분위기 계속 주워듣는 중인데
<DarkCircle> 진짜 위기는 맞...
<Bluedusk___> 어차피 저랑 상관... 없?
<Bluedusk___> 그래봤자 협렵업체 쥐어짜겠죠
<DarkCircle> 린돌 사마가 고기사주신다고 했던거 같은데
<DarkCircle> OMGogi!
<Bluedusk___> 20일날 우분투 모임날
<Bluedusk___> 나오라고 협박한다음
<Bluedusk___> 고기를 쏘라고 하면
<DarkCircle> 그날 갈 수 있을지 못갈지 몰라요 'ㅅ';
<DarkCircle> 스키장 가서 노가리 까는날이라 (...)
<Bluedusk___> 저도 간다고 했는데 결혼식 있..ㅡㅡ;
<Bluedusk___> 전 십자인대 나가서 스키장은 커녕 ..ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 근데 스키를 안타는게 함정 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 가뜩이나 추운거 싫어해서 ...
<DarkCircle> 눈발위에서 구르는건 어렸을때나...
<Bluedusk___> 저도 따듯한 남쪽나라로 이민가고 싶어요
<Bluedusk___> DarkCircle,  저여기 구글 코리아 와있는데
<Bluedusk___> 좋네요 여기로 취직하세요
<Bluedusk___> 그럼 제가 맨날 놀러가줄께요
<DarkCircle> 전 코리아 붙은곳은 안가요 ~(~_~)~
<Bluedusk___> 그럼 구글로 취직하고
<DarkCircle> 가기시름.
<Bluedusk___> 코리아에서 일하시면됨
<Bluedusk___> 음?
<Bluedusk___> 저 팅겼었음?
<jason_kr> 예 튕겼음
<ipeter> 자바 웹 개발자예요.
<ipeter> 근데
<ipeter> 실력이 없어서
<ipeter> 제가 도움을 드릴 수 있을지는 모르겠네요.
<jason_kr> 도움이 필요했던 건 아닐 듯.ㅎㅎㅎ 아마 까거나 씹기전에 피아식별 정도? ㅎ
<sungyo> 눈밀고 오니 힘이 다 빠지네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-11
<razGon_MINILA> 하이요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘은 휴식일이세요?
<Seony> 아뇨 오늘 와이프가 잠깐 한국 가야되서, 공항 데려다주고 그냥 집으로 왔어요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 조퇴?
<Seony> 아뇨 그냥 아침부터 안갔어요 ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 월차시군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 여기는 그런 개념이 없어서, 그냥 내일 안나온다고 얘기하고 안나가면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 쉐도우 오브 모르도르 라는 게임에 빠져있는데, 이게 아주 쥐기네요
<razGon_MINILA> 아...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 아직 롤합니다.
<Seony> 한 일주일 동안 정신못차리고 있어요.  너무 재밌어요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 스팀을 통해서 피씨용도 있으니까, 엑박패드가 있으시면 꼭 사서 해보세요
<Seony> 올해 제가 해본 게임 중 Top 3 안에 들어갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> razGon_MINILA: 요거만 보시면 무슨 게임인지 이해하실 거에요 ㅎㅎ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K40jHoLidZY
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 프로젝트가 끊나가네요.
<ipeter> 12월 20일 정도에 나올것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 힘들었어요.
<Seony> 고생하시네요
<ipeter> 다들 힘들죠...ㅠ
<ipeter> 써니님 요즘 잘 지내셨나요?
<ipeter> 통 안부인사 못 드린것 같네요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 저는 뭐 요즘이건 옛날이건 늘 똑같네요
<ipeter> 이번 대학원은 물건너간듯 합니다.
<ipeter> 궁금한게 있는데요, IT업 쪽에서 약간 육체 노동이 들어가있는 분야가 있을까요?
<ipeter> 웹개발자는 딱 앉아서 하는 업종이고,
<ipeter> 좀 하드웨어를 조립한다거나, 육체적인 활동이 있는 분야요.
<Seony> 서버관리나 네트워킹이 약간 육체노동이 있습니다
<ipeter> 너무 앉아서만 하는 직종이 제게는 어울리지 않는거 같아서요.
<Seony> 서버나 네트워킹이 육체노동이 있긴하지만, 가뭄에 콩나듯 있는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그냥 칼퇴근해서 운동을 하는게 낫겠군요.
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ 서니,
<jason_kr> 하이 Blue dusk_  어젠 잼있었어요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> autowiz: 일어나세요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 일어나라 나의 용사여~
<razGon_MINILA> 이건....! 소환술!!
<razGon_MINILA> 소환술사의 협곡에 오신것을 환영합니다.
<Bluedusk_> 헐 협곡 =__=
<jason_kr> Bluedusk_  어젠 잼있었어요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  어제요?
<Bluedusk_>  
<Bluedusk_> 어제는 우울했죠 오늘은 더 우울하구요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 오늘은 한강진역 와있어요
<Bluedusk_> 다음카카오 본사 근처??
<jason_kr> 예~
<Seony> 오늘 와이프 한국 갔는데, 없으니 허전하네요.  있으면 귀찮고...
<jason_kr> 풉
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~
<imsu> erc 별루네 지맘데로 꺼져 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> imsu,  안냥하세요
<Bluedusk_> 굳모닝?
<jason_kr> seony 어디 가셨네~
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  퇴근하신거 아닐까요??
<jason_kr> 저녁 7:45분쯤...@하와이.
<Bluedusk_> 저도 하와이 가고 싶어요
<jason_kr> 오늘 쉰다고, 출근 않했데요.
<Bluedusk_> 그냥 다 접어버리고 갈까 고민주이에요
<jason_kr> 뉘이가 가아라아 하아오아이~! - 영화 친구 중-
<jason_kr> 제발 가요. 벵기값도 싸요.
<Bluedusk_> -ㅅ-
<Bluedusk_> 가면 안올꺼에요
<jason_kr> 그럼 더 조쵸
<jason_kr> 가믄 무릎도 금방 나을꺼요
<Bluedusk_> 하지만 불법 체류자로 추방당할지도..ㅠ
<jason_kr> 벵기 편도 끊으면 입국 불허되는 경우 많으니까...왕복 끊고 올때표는 걍 버려요. 그게 더 싸게 먹힐꺼요.
<jason_kr> 아
<jason_kr> 잘 모르시는구나~
<jason_kr> 불법체류자"라는 이유만으로 추방당하지는 않아요.
<jason_kr> 왜인줄 알아요?
<Bluedusk_> 말이 그렇다는거죠.. ;
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 미국의 역사가 불법점령/불법체류에 의한 역사이기 때문에...불법체류자라고 함부로 추방시키지 않는다.는 겁니다. 미국의 진정한 원주민은 인디언 뿐이거든요.
<jason_kr> 하지만, 하와이는 쫌 빡씬 주 중에 한 곳이긴 해요.
<jason_kr> 하지만, 하와이는 불체자에 대한 정책이 다른 주에 비해서 쫌 빡씬 주 중에 한 곳이긴 해요.
<imsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> jason_kr: 오랜만이시옵니다용 ^^
<jason_kr> hi~
<imsu> ^^
<jason_kr> 잘 지내고요?
<jason_kr> 오늘 많이 추워요.
<imsu> 넵 ㅎㅎ 따숩게 입고 다니시옵니까?gg
<jason_kr> 뭐 보통이요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 내가 전에 이막스 아얄씨 클라연트 쓰냐고 물었더니 아니라면서....
<imsu> jason_kr: 아 그런가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> erc 쓰고 있습니다용 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 그게 그거. ㅎㅎㅎ 통과!
<imsu> 윈도우용은 설정하기 너무 귀찮아요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 그래요? 이맥스가 더 편했나보죠. 머. 그동안에 편집 도구도 이맥스 썼어요?
<imsu> 예전 설정 파일 다 날라가서;; 이제 설정하기가 귀찮다는;; ㅜ.ㅜ;;;;
<imsu> 네~
<imsu> vi 는 너무 괴랄한듯 하여 ㅜ.ㅜ;;;
<jason_kr> 글타면,....예, 걍 본인이 편한 거 쓰는게 젤.
<jason_kr> vi 랑 emacs 랑...은 비교하지 마세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 명령 모드랑 편집 모드랑 헷갈리더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 늘~ 하는 얘기지만, 전쟁 나니까.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 갠 취향이요~
<jason_kr> 지금 마소 윈도써요? 리눅 써요?
<imsu> 편집은 확실히 vi가 더 빠르고 좋다고 하던데 모드가 두개라는게 저는 맘에 안들어서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 지금은 창문씁니다
<imsu> 우분투 설치한 놋북은 잠시 출장 갔어요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 그것도 역시 갠 취향. 난 편집기는 어느 편도 못되는 주제라서...ㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 마소 윈도면 quassel 도 편하던데...
<imsu> 아는 동생은 sublime 인가? 그거 쓰던데
<imsu> 써니님이 극칭찬한 편집기 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 그그너 이멕스에 비하면, 아주 최근이죠
<jason_kr> 그건
<Bluedusk_> 전 걍 vim 을
<imsu> vi랑 vim이랑 다른건가 보네요?
<PotatoGim> 저도... vim
<PotatoGim> vim은 걍 vi 호환이라고 보시면...
<imsu> emacs 냐 xemacs 냐 뭐 이런 차이인가요? 기본은 비슷하고
<imsu> 아하~
<jason_kr> 그만....그만~ 그만하자고요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> "뭐가 더 좋다"는 얘기만 빼면 걍 계속 하고요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 좋은 건 쓰는 사람이 쓰기 편한거~~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> irc 금기 1) 정치 ㅋㅋ 2) 종교 3) 편집툴 (특히 emacs vs Vi) ㅋㅋㅋ Never ending story.
<jason_kr> https://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%ED%8E%B8%EC%A7%91%EA%B8%B0_%EC%A0%84%EC%9F%81
<jason_kr> 십수년째...ㅋ
<jason_kr> http://jjalbang.kr/vx8in76
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 어느 언어가 더 뛰어난가에 대한 논쟁도 네버 엔딩이죠...ㅋㅋ;
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<jason_kr> 난 python에 거는 기대가 있는데, 아직 mcu / pic 분야에 컴파일러가 없어서...
<imsu> pic는 뭐에용?
<jason_kr> Progrmable I.C
<jason_kr> 인데, 메모리를 포함하며, 특정회사의 MCU 이름이기도 하죠.
<PotatoGim> 저는 C/C++이 아무래도... 그 외에는 Perl6?
<PotatoGim> perl6는 패롯 가상 머신이 많이 보급되야 뜰 수 있을 것 같은데 아직 미적지근한 것 같아서 아쉽네요..
<ipeter> 자바...자바좀 가르쳐주세요.
<ipeter> 좀 여쭤볼께요.
<ipeter> 실력이란게 키오는 방법이 일을 하는게 가장 최상이라고 생각하시나요?
<ipeter> 실력이라고 하면 컴퓨터 관련 코딩 기술같은걸 의미합니다.
<PotatoGim> 사람마다 답이 다른 문제라고 생각이 들지만... 제 생각에는 일을 일로 하면 잘 늘지 않는 것 같아요.
<PotatoGim> 단순히 요구 사항만 맞추는거에 목표를 두고 시시급급하게 만들려고 들면... 단순 노가다 생산직이 되는거고...
<PotatoGim> 본인이 생각하는 방향에 맞게 과정에 살을 붙여가면서 일을 한다면 일도 내 기술이 되는거고...
<ipeter> 와.. 좋은 말씀 진심으로 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 정말 마음에 와 닿네요.
<samahui_TP> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되세요~
<jason_kr> bye~
<sungyo> ( _ _   )~   ~ (   _  _ )
<sungyo> ...
<sungyo> 파이썬에서 try/except 구문을 사용하면 '오류문구'가 감춰지자나요. 혹시 이를 따로 받아내어 로그에 담아둘 수 있을까요? 트러블 슈팅하기 좋게요.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 열심이네요.
<Work^Seony> 오류를 감추는게 아니라, 오류로 인한 비정상적인 실행을 방지하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> try/except를 넣으면, 오류로그를 볼 수있는 방법은 없는건가요?
<Work^Seony> try에 넣으면 되죠
<sungyo> python에서 출력해주는 '몇번째 줄 어느 문구에서 어떤 에러가 발생합니다'식의 디테일한 문구를 보고 싶어서요.
<sungyo> 그냥 try/except없이갈까요?
<Work^Seony> 아.... 근데 에러나면 원래 파이썬에서 라인 번호 보여주지 않나요?
<sungyo> 그 출력을 try에서 살리는 법을 알고 싶어서요.
<Work^Seony> try에서는 라인 넘버가 안나와요?
<Work^Seony> 하긴 그러고보면, try는 오류가 발생하면 건너뛸려고 사용하는 것이니...
<Work^Seony> 제가 볼 때는, 라인넘버를 출력하는 것보다 try-except를 사용하는 것이 프로그래머로서 당연한 거라고 생각해요
<Work^Seony> try문의 용도가, 에러가 어디서 생기는지 알아내는게 목적이 아니라, 에러로 인한 프로그램의 비정상적인 실행을 방지하는 것이거든요..
<sungyo> 자꾸 쓰다보니 트러블슈팅이 어려워지더라구요.
<sungyo> 음. 제가 파이썬의 편함에 너무 익숙해져있나봐요.
<Work^Seony> 트러블슈팅하기 편하려고 쓰는게 try문인데, 아무래도 용도를 잘못 쓰고계시는거 같아요
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡa
<sungyo> 하악......!!
<sungyo> 로그를 섬세하게 써볼까요?
<Work^Seony> 그것도 괜찮겠네요
<sungyo> import하는 클래스를 따로 만들고 싶은데, 막상 호출이 안되네요 ^0^/
<sungyo> Importing('os', 'sys', 'mm.py')
<sungyo> 이런식으로 하면서 임포팅이 안될경우, 어떠한 파일이 없다, 이런 것은 이런식으로 조치해주어라...라는 식의 피드백을 넣고 싶어서요.
<Work^Seony> 네 제가 알기로 파이썬은 그렇게 임포트하는건 지양하는걸로 알고있어요
<sungyo> ^0^
<Work^Seony> 무조건 임포트는 최상단에, 그것도 각기 다른 라인으로요.
<sungyo> OO 시에 프린트 구문을 클래스로 뺄 이유가 있을까요?
<sungyo> 클래스 개념이 덜 잡혀서 그런지, 진행과정이 머리속에서 명확히 나오지가 않아요.
<sungyo> .......(  _ _) OOP 처음 익힐때 모두가 겪는 과정인건가요..
<Work^Seony> 프린트만 뺀다면 굳이 클래스로 할 필요는 없어요.  그냥 OO는 개념이에요.
<Work^Seony> 습관이기도 하고...
<sungyo> __init__에서는 원래 리턴을 안받아주는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 초기화하는 역할을 하니, 아무래도 변수 선언만 해야할 거에요
<autowiz> 아 이제 출장복귀했으나 잔업이 남아있는
<autowiz> 오즈 죽을거 같아요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 고생 많으십니다
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-12
<ipeter> 좋은 아침이니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오즈님! 괜찮으세요?
<jason_kr> 5시 귀사?! ㄷㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  아름다운 밤이이에ㅛ
<Apple_Mandu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 으음
<jason_kr> 안되는 말은 쌩 까주는...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 언론에서, 견과류의 황제인 마카다미아를 일개 땅콩 취급하는거 보니까 좀 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 현지에서도 비싸서 잘 못사먹는건데
<samahui_TP> 믹스너트사면 쪼매~ 들어있는 그 허멀건하고 큼직한 알갱이가 마카다미아인가요?
<Seony> 아뇨.  마카다미아는 그런 믹스에는 안넣습니다.
<Seony> 그만큼 고급 대우 받는 견과류에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 말씀하신건 아마 캐슈 일거에요
<samahui_TP> 껍질단단하고 속알갱이 허멀건한거 아닌가요?
<samahui_TP> 캐슈말고요
<samahui_TP> 믹스가 그 마트 믹스말고요
<Seony> 음... 그럼 피컨인거 같은데요
<Seony> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macadamia
<Seony> 원래 마카다미아는 저렇게 생겼어요
<Seony> 스크롤을 좀 내려보시면, 초록색 겉을 자르면 안에 갈색 껍질이 있고, 또 그걸 벗기면 알맹이가 나오거든요
<samahui_TP> 저거 맞아요
<samahui_TP> 초콜릿에 들어가는놈
<Seony> 네 맞아요. 초콜렛에 들어가는거.
<samahui_TP> 먹어는 봤는데 전 질리던데요 ㅜㅜ 입이 싸구려
<Seony> 보통 여기서는 믹스로는 안넣거든요
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요
<Seony> 원래 견과류가 많이 먹으면 질려요.
<samahui_TP> 네등분 정도로 잘라서 넣어있더라고요
<Seony> 일단 지방이 너무 많고, 고칼로리거든요...
<samahui_TP> 느글거림이 심하더라고요
<Seony> 뭐 견과류가 다 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 땅콩은 아무리 먹어도 속탈나기 전까지는 안질리거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 근데 저게 영양가가 무지 좋아서, 견과류의 황제라고 하거든요..
<samahui_TP> 제가 건과류를 좋아라하는데 그 껍질에 있는 무슨곤팡이류에 알러지가 있어서
<samahui_TP> 건과류 잘못먹으면 두드러기식으로 나거든요
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<samahui_TP> 근데 저런 껍질 벗겨내고 먹는 종류는 그런 위험이 낮아서 잘먹는 편인데 저건 좀 쉽게 질리더라고요
<samahui_TP> 비싼거였군요
<Seony> 알맹이만 볶은거 말고, 겉에 이것저것 코팅해놓은게 있는데 그런걸 먹으면 맛있어요
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요
<samahui_TP> 초콜릿 안에 넣는것도 괜찮더군요.
<samahui_TP> 씹는 맛이 살아나서 좋더라고요
<Seony> 보통 관광객들이 많이 사가죠
<samahui_TP> 하와이에서도 생산이 되는가보군요
<Seony> 동남아시아랑 하와이에서 생산되는데, 하와이꺼가 제일 품질이 좋다고 누가 어디서 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 대한항공 때문에 이슈가 되는, 그 Mauna Loa가 하와이 브랜드거든요
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ; 하와이는 기후와 위치 덕분인지 농작물이 좋군요
<Seony> 그래봐야 마카다미아랑 커피 밖에 없어요
<samahui_TP> 그래봐야 그거 뿐이라도 품질이 최고수준이자나요
<Seony> 아 하나 더있네요
<Seony> Dole Pineapple
<samahui_TP> 파인애플도 맛나다고 하셨었죠
<Seony> 세계적으로 유명한 그 Dole이 하와이에 처음 생긴거라고 하더라구요
<Seony> 네  파인애플은 정말 환상적이에요
<Seony> 아무리 설탕을 뿌려도 그렇게 달진 않을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 땅콩류 이슈되고 판매량증가한게 대한한공사태때문이라니 뭔가 찝찝하네요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 문제는, 그 Dole의 설립배경에는 하와이의 아픈 역사가 있다는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 과일이 정말 달아서 단거랑 설탕으로 달게 만든거랑 확실히 틀리던데요
<Seony> 네 정말 무지 달아요
<Seony> 한입 넣는 순간, 입안에 있는 침샘이 요동치는 느낌이죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 와이프가 파인애플 잘라주는거 힘들다고 잘 안사줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 파인애플 가운데와 껍질만 잘라내는 그런 도구 있던데요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 통같은거에 놓고 꽈악 눌러주면 알갱이만 빠지더라고요
<Seony> 네 그거 보긴 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파인애플 잘라주는 기계 가져와서 장사하면 될까 싶었는데, 파인애플이 워낙 싸서 안될 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 배보다 배꼽이 되겠군요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그나저나 사마휘님 오랫만에 뵙네요.  많이 바쁘신가봐요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> '그나저나' 가 맞죠. ^^
<samahui_TP> 네 완전 바쁘게 지내고 있습니다
<samahui_TP> 그래도 들어와는 있습니다... 말을 못할뿐 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요....
<samahui_TP> 오늘은 금요일이라 조금~ 풀어졌네요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_TP> 주말과 저녁시간에 아기보다보니 원래 일하던 시간들이 사라졌어요. 덕분에 낮에도 열심히죠
<Seony> 흐... 그래도 아기 보면 행복하다고 그러더라구요
<samahui_TP> 네 이쁜아기 얼굴을 보면 없던 힘도나고 기분좋 좋아지고 다 잘되는 기분입니다
<samahui_TP> 그리고... 졸리죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 잠이 부족해요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 아내와 저 둘다 아기 밥먹이다보면 아기와 함게 잠이들죠 ㅎ ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 다들 그렇다고 하더라구요
<samahui_TP> 초기 아팠던거 이겨내고 잘커주니 고마울 뿐입니다
<samahui_TP> 아! 또 일좀 하다가 올께요 ㅎㅎ 주말들 즐겁게 보내세요~~~
<Seony> 네 고생하세요
<bluedusk> 음 24일 부터 휴가인데
<bluedusk> 뭘 하는게 좋을까요?
<Seony> 뭘 하시고 싶으신데요?
<Seony> 뭐 하시고싶어서 휴가내신거 아니에요?
<bluedusk> 뭘 하고 싶어서 낸건 아니구요
<bluedusk> 걍 남은 연차 몰빵..;
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 목적없는 휴가 = 집에서 뒹굴뒹굴 = 출근 전날 후회
<Seony> 이게 제가 경험해본 순서죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐 왠지 그럴거 같긴 해요
<Seony> 여행 갔다오세요
<Seony> 그럴 때는 빡세게 여행 한 번 갔다오고나면 후련할 거에요
<Seony> 제 와이프 한국 가서 지금 집이 썰렁한데, 하와이 오시면 특가에 민박 해드립니다 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> blue dusk: 배로 왕복하는 저가 해외여행, 강추
<jason_kr> 성탄절 앞두고는 벵기값 ^
<DarkCircle> s/배/뗏목
<DarkCircle> 거센 풍파에 시달려 무인도에 표류했더니 -ㅅ- ... 거북이와 원숭이가 -ㅅ-/ ?
<jason_kr> 어? 질문인데요... Dark Circle mIRC 써요?
<Seony> 이번 대한항공 사건은, 리그베다위키에서 누가 썼는지 문장력이 명필이네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 위키왈: 영미권 뉴스에서는 nuts-rage라고 표현했는데, nuts는 맛이 갔다는 뜻도 된다. 즉, nuts-rage는 미친 놈이 빡쳤다는 뜻
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 그리고, 삭제 표시 했어요??
<Seony> 아뇨 삭제표시는 그 다음문장 "이 구역 미친년은 나야"
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 암튼...
<Seony> 저 말이 어디서 나온건가 했는데, 미드네요 http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%EB%B8%94%EB%A0%88%EC%96%B4%20%EC%9C%8C%EB%8D%94%ED%94%84?action=show&redirect=%EC%9D%B4%20%EA%B5%AC%EC%97%AD%EC%9D%98%20%EB%AF%B8%EC%B9%9C%EB%85%84%EC%9D%80%20%EB%82%98%EC%95%BC
<Seony> 근데, 미국에서도 고소장이 접수됐네요
<jason_kr> 이번 해프닝, 발생 위치가 어디였어요?
<Seony> 뉴욕 JFK 공항이요
<jason_kr> 아~ ㅋ 더 망신. 으~
<Seony> 국내에서 생긴 일이면 덮었을텐데,
<jason_kr> JFK 는 몇 번 갔었는데..ㅎ
<Seony> 이게 미국에서도 그나마 가장 번잡한 공항 중 하나라서 더 화제죠
<Seony> 부사장이 미국 국적도 갖고있을지도 모른다고 하는데,
<Seony> 만약 미국에서 고발 당했는데, 국적이 미국인이면, 형이 훨씬 커진다네요
<Seony> 최소 20년은 나올거라고...
<Seony> http://www.segye.com/content/html/2014/12/09/20141209005152.html
<jason_kr> 유전무죄, 돈으로 발라야죠. 더 많이 좋아져야 하는데...
<sungyo> autowiz, 복귀하고 좀 쉬셨어요?
<sungyo_> ë°¥....ë°¥......( _ _)
<samahui_TP> 불금!
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 연휴 보내시고 다음에뵈요~ 애보러 갑니다~
<sungyo_> 객체지향을 해보면서 느낀게......
<sungyo_> '글쓰기 방식'에 따라 살펴본다면, 객체기향은 독자가 읽기에 무척 배려가 잘 된 글이라 이야기 할 수 있겠어요.
<pchero_work> sungyo_: 음.. 워낙 호불호가 갈리는 방식이라..
<pchero_work> 객체지향 좋다 vs 절차지향 좋다.
<pchero_work> 끊이지 않는 논란거리에요. -_-;
<pchero_work> 다른 말로 하면.. C vs C++ ?
<sungyo_> pchere_work: 호불호를 가지고 이야기해볼수도 있겠지만..인문학도로서 객체지향을 살펴봤을 때,
<sungyo_> 객체지향은 지극히 '해석학적 글쓰기 방식'을 잘 따른 입장이거든요.
<sungyo_> 각 문단(클래스 / 오브젝트)별 주제가 뚜렷하고 분명하게 나타나기 때문에 글을 읽는 독자(개발자)로서는 소스를 해석하기가 쉬워지는거죠.
<sungyo_> 음. 1월 발표 때 이 주제로 한번 해볼까요 -> 문돌이가 바라본 객체지향과 읽기 좋은 코드 작성법 - 미국적 글쓰기 방식을따라
<sungyo_> 이제 겨우 컴퓨터에 앉네요.
<sungyo_> 다시 사~랑한~다 말~~할까~~~~
<Work^Seony> 저는 객체지향을 하도 안하다보니 이제는 잘 못하긴하는데요, 그래도 절차지향으로 짜다보면 역시 한계가 온다는걸 가끔 느껴요.
<Work^Seony> 매번 반복적인 코드를 작성해야하고...
<jason_kr> sungyo_:  ping
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-13
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Seony: 이번학기는 지원이 글른듯 싶습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 너무 바빠서
<ipeter> 자소서 준비할 시기가 부족했어요.
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<ipeter> 별일없이 잘 지내셨나요?
<Seony> 네 저야 뭐 맨날 똑같죠
<ipeter> 프로젝트 오픈이 화요일입니다.
<ipeter> 토요일 아침 9시 30분터 일하네요.
<ipeter> 미국에 가고싶다는 생각
<ipeter> 여전히 변함은 없네요.
<ipeter> 어쩌면 여기가 그렇게도 싫은걸지도 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 힘들면 아무래도 그런 생각 들죠..
<Seony> 미국에서도 힘들면 한국 가고싶다는 생각 들게됩니다
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo_> jason_kr :  64 bytes from sungyo: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=5 h
<sungyo_> ipeter: 꾸벅........
<ipeter> sungyo_: 안녕하세요?
<sungyo_> 봇은 아니시죠.....?ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> PotatoGim: 아... 볼때마다 포타슘 생각나요.
<ipeter> 소소한 주말 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<sungyo_> 저는 조금 있다 점심 먹으러 나가려구요.
<sungyo_> 1월달에 발표 섹션 하나 맞아보려고 포럼에다 '문돌이가 이야기하는 객체지향과 보기 좋은 쏘스 작성법'과, '문돌이가 알려주는 귀찮을 때 메모하는 법 - 톰보이를 중심으로' 두가지 주제를 놓고 설문을 조사하니 두번째 거에 표가 쌓이네요.
<PotatoGim> 아.. 대부분은 칼륨보단 단백질을 먼저 떠올려주시더군요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> sungyo_: 아무래도 전자는 개인마다 호불호가 크게 갈리는 부분이라서 그런 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo_> 음. 포럼 내에서도 그렇군요....
<PotatoGim> 아직도 탭이냐 공백이냐를 놓고 싸우고, 그 안에서도 너비가 4자냐 8자냐로 갑론을박하는 마당이라...ㅋㅋ;;
<sungyo_> ^0^/
<sungyo_> 탭 너비가 4냐 8이냐는 매우 중요한 노의이죠 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo_> 노의 -> 논의
<sungyo_> 구글처럼 2로 갈 수도 있겠지만, 요즘에는 모니터가 다들 큼직큼지막 해서..
<PotatoGim> 중요한데 앞서와 마찬가지로 케바케다보니까..ㅎ
<sungyo_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저도 커널 소스 작성할 때는 탭에 8로 작성하고..
<jason_kr> sungyo_: w8, 30Min Later brb
<PotatoGim> 펄이나 응용프로그램 작성할 때는 공백에 4로 작성하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo_> ㅋㅋㅋ 핑 응답이 늦어 죄송해요.
<sungyo_> 커널 작성시 8로 가시는건...shall때문인가요?
<PotatoGim> 이런저런 이유도 있지만 커널 코드 작성 기본 룰을 그렇게 정해놓았거든요.
<PotatoGim> 물론 인덴트 늘어지게 될 정도로 긴 코드를 작성하지 말고 세분화 시키라는 차원에서 정해놓은 규칙이겠지만
<PotatoGim> 환경이 변하다보니... 지금 환경에선 사실 크게 상관 없을 법도 하다는 생각이 들어요.
<sungyo_> 갑자기 궁금한게 생겼는데 리누스 토르발츠가 팬레터 답장을 잘 해주나요..?
<PotatoGim> 따로 써본 적은 없지만... 일일이 신경써서 해주긴 힘들지 않을까요?
<sungyo_> 저는 '밥'먹고 오겠습니다 -
<PotatoGim> 즐거운 식사 시간 보내시길~
<jason_kr> sungyo_: 그가 입과 글이 무척 걸다고...쌈도 여러명 하고 붙었답니다.
<jason_kr> 답장을 잘 해주는지는 모르겠어요.
<jason_kr> 나야 말로 늦은 점심식사를 하고 왔고요,
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 식사가 많이 늦으셨네요.
<jason_kr> sungyo_: 어제 열쇠하는 친구를 만났어요. 국내에 들어와 있는 브랜드는 헤파~머라는 것만 미제가 한국에 들어와 있고요. 국내 것도 기성품이 있답니다. 그런데, 일전에...
<jason_kr> 예. Potato Gim 어제 알콜변환 실험을 했더니..ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> sungyo_: 그리고 지난번에 이-베이 링크 준 브랜드, haworth 는 국내에 들어와 있지 않답니다. 그래서, 결론적으로
<jason_kr> 크기를 알려주고 같은 것으로 찾아 달라고 하까요?
<PotatoGim> 변환량에 따른 안정화 속도가 예상보다 늦어지셨나보군요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 아무래도 년식에 따른...ㅎ
<sungyo_> jason_kr , 국내에서 이런 문제가 해결이 원활한지가 그냥 궁금했어요. 이베이측에서 발송했다고 언지를 받았어요.
<sungyo_> 감사합니다^^
<jason_kr> 아 예!
<sungyo_> 식사후에 커피메이커에 내려마시는 원두커피 한잔은 마치 ST2로 코딩하는 Python같아요. 쫙쫙 달라붙네요.
<sungyo_> 막상 말해놓고 보니 표현이 좀 식상하네요....
<PotatoGim> 저는 메이커가 없으니 막심으로....
<PotatoGim> 씁쓸함을 느끼면서 마시는게 마치 STL 없이 코딩하는 C++의 느낌이네요...
<sungyo_> 와닿는 표현인데요.
<PotatoGim> 아직 새발의 피지요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo_> ipeter님이 나가셨군요. 왠지 이름 앞에 i를 붙이니 애플스러운데요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-14
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 아무도 안계신가요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> 주말 잘 쉬는 중여요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim^Home> jason_kr: 정신없이 보내고 있슴다~ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 일요일인데... ㅎㅎㅎ 좀 푹 쉬시지..
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅎㅎ 갑자기 할일이 많아지는 바람에...
<jason_kr> 어이쿠~
<Guest27911> jk
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-07
<HolyKnight> 어익후
<HolyKnight> 본녀 빤스 거꾸로입었네유
<HolyKnight> 갈아입긴 귀찮...
<JasonJang> 안봤으니 확인할 수 없는...
<autowiz> 제순님 헐 ...  ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 앞뒤가 거꾸로가 아니라 안밖이  거꾸로 인가요? 앞뒤가 바뀌면 느낌이 아주 많이 이상하실텐데 요 ㅎㅎ ( 유경험자 )
<JasonJang> 자꾸만 상상되는데 ...말이요, auto wiz 님, 헐~
<JasonJang> 내가 할 얘기를 ..."거꾸로냐/뒤집어서냐"
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ ㅋ 저는 지금 잠을 잘 못자서 비몽사몽입니다.
<autowiz> 약빤 상태랑 비슷한 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 구글 길찾기 : 독산역 -> 양재역
<autowiz> (이러면 아이언맨 처럼 쟈비스가 3차원으로 똭 떠서 길이랑 시간이랑 알려주면 좋겠습니다 .ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> )
<JasonJang> 그거 이미 음성으로 되는데...아~ 3차원 ...ㅋ
<autowiz> 제 머리속에 들어와 있는 정보중에 가장 최근것은
<autowiz> 어떤 게임에서 커맨드를 음성으로 내릴 수 있다는거
<HolyKnight> 앞뒤유
<autowiz> 휴대폰 음성인식 정도
<autowiz> 이외에 좀 잘 만들어진 소프트웨어 있을려나요?
<autowiz> 홀찡 : 속옷 양쪽(골반쪽) 을 자른다음 돌려서 입고 다시 묶으시는건 어떤가요? 비키니 처럼?
<JasonJang> 역시 약빤 상상~
<autowiz> 제정신 아님 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 주간일지를 원래 매주 금요일에 써야 하는데 월요일 아침에 쓰는게 일상 다반사네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 암튼 그래서 주간일지를 쓰고 있는데 이번주가 49주차 인가 봅니다.
<autowiz> 1년이 52주 정도 니까 정말 올해도 얼마 안남았네요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 오늘이 50주차임 (by G cal)
<autowiz> 아 지난주 금요일 주간일지를 제가 지금쓰고 있어서 그런거군요. 지난주가 49주차
<autowiz> 이번주가 50주차
<JasonJang> 아~ U R Right
<autowiz> 유턴 + 롸이트 + 롸이트 == 180도 + 90도 + 90 도 == 360 == 직진 == 원래 가던길 == ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아 오늘 좀 안좋은일이 있었습니다. 아침부터 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 뭐 어떻게 보면 그렇게 나쁜일이 아닐 수 도 있는데
<autowiz> 2년전인가 무리할때 갑자기 머리가 젓가락으로 찌르는거 처럼 아파서 병원에 갔던적이 있었습니다.
<autowiz> 근데 그동안 멀쩡하다가 오늘 아침에 출근하는데 또 머리가 그때처럼 아프네요 ㅠㅠ . 2년전에는 병원에서 엑스레이 찍고 별거 없다고 하고 말았는데
<autowiz> MRI 나 CT 라도 찍어봐야 할까요? 저 무섭습니다 ㅠㅠ  홀리찡 저 어떻할까요? 저 이대로 죽나요 ??
<autowiz> 이번주 화요일 수요일은 인텔 컨퍼런스 고고싱
<autowiz> 양일 모두 09:00~17:30 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 딴챈에
<HolyKnight> 랜섬웨어 걸린 사람 나왔네유
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 기사로만 봤을때는 아... 저런게 있구나 정도였는데
<autowiz> 막상 실제로 걸린다고 생각해보면 끔찍하네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아우 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 집컴
<HolyKnight> 사무실컴 두개 동시에 걸림 ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 그럴때는Win PE 나 Ubuntu 로 시디부팅을 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 내문서만 털었으면 . 다른 폴더에 자료 싹 저장하는 사람도 있어서 괜찮을거 같은데 그렇게 허술하지 않겠지요? 자료 백업은 역시 오프라인으로 ... 근데 영화나 그런데 보며 오프라인백업도 오래도록 공들여서 무용지물 만든다는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저 방금 아프다는데 무시당한거 맞지요? ㅠㅠ ㅠㅠ 에잇 덧없느 인생
<JasonJang> 나도 내 친구 랜섬웨어 당한 거 손 봐준 적 있는데; 노답
<autowiz> 아마도 한 PC 안에 서는 혹은 하드 안에서는 같은 패스워드를 썼을거 같긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> 복구는 뭐 거의 힘든걸로다가 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 이제 봤네유 병원가야쥬
<JasonJang> 집 컴+삼실 컴 = 동시에 걸렸다면, 자동동기화 프로그램 쓰나부다
<autowiz> 본인 병원비가 없사옵니다.
<autowiz> 연말 보너스라도 나와야 병원을 가는데 , 거참 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 본녀도
<HolyKnight> 기분조치안네유
<HolyKnight> 저번 건강검진 ㅠ
<autowiz> 홀리찡 어디 아프신건 아니시지요?
<HolyKnight> 갑상선
<HolyKnight> 담낭
<HolyKnight> 이상있나봐유
<autowiz> 종합인데요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 지방간
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz> '갑'자 들어간건 문제가 많네요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz> 저 친구도 간만에 병원갔더니
<autowiz> 간수치가 너무 안좋다고 황달 안오는게 이상할 정도라고
<autowiz> 입원해야 된다는데 , 자영업이라 가게 문열어야 한다고 버티고 있음요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 그러다
<HolyKnight> 건강이 훅 가서
<JasonJang> 소탐대실
<HolyKnight> 가게 못하게 될수도 있을텐디유
<HolyKnight> 비용도 더 마니 들갈듯
<autowiz> 사람 마음이 이런특성있다고 합니다.
<autowiz> 무엇이든 기본적으로 자기한데 좋은쪽으로 ... 그러니까 긍정적으로 곡해를 하게되는데 이게 자연스러운 거라고 합니다.
<autowiz> 그래서 이민 갈려고 하시는분들은 정말 냉정하게 현실과 미래에 대해서 고민을 해보실 필요가 있다는 글을 봤었는데요.
<autowiz> 다른데도 적용이 될듯 합니다. 에이~ 설마 뭐 그렇게 까지야 되겠어 하고 뭔가를 지킬려고 하는데
<ipeter> 앙녕하세요?
<ipeter> 모두들 잘 계신가요?
<ipeter> 주말 잘 보내셨나요?
<autowiz> 나중에 알고보면 그 때 지킬려고 했던건 작은 것이고 , 정말 큰걸 잊어버리는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 버럭 !! 잘 못 보냈어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 모니터를 너무 오래봐서 , 목이 아프네요. 그러고보니 머리아파서 갔던 병원 의사 선생님이 목이 아픈경우 신경이 눌려서 머리가 아픈거처럼 느껴질때도 있다고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz>  https://www.gottabemobile.com/2015/12/04/clash-of-clans-attack-in-first-person-vr-video-360/
<autowiz> 핸폰은 유투브 앱으로 시청하시면 휴대폰 움직임에 따라 다른 각도 관전을 . PC 는 마우스로 동영상 드래그 하면 시점 변경이 가능하비다.
<autowiz> 가능합니다. 재미 있네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 증강현실 이런거많이 봤는데 딜레이도 걸리고 해서 좀 별로 였는데, 이번건 빠릿빠릿하고 움직임에 대한 VR 반응이 정확하네요
<JasonJang> 유튭 URL 따라서 또 찾고 찾고 가서 봤는데...정말 많이 발전했네요
<JasonJang> 이제 카드보드만 만들면 완성?
<HolyKnight> @sldpnc: 대기업 정규직? 청년세대 마지막 성공공식 무너뜨린 '30대 명퇴' http://m.media.daum.net/m/media/economic/newsview/20151207051400329 #헬조선에서_공무원이_인기인_이유
<autowiz> http://w.hankyung.com/board/view.php?id=_column_411_1&no=62
<autowiz> 고수(高手)에게는 놀이터요, 하수(下手)에게는 생지옥이지 - 이부분 참 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 2014년중반에도 한달에 한명씩 명퇴자가 나왔다고 하니 지금은 더 하겠지요?
<autowiz> 폴아웃 4 . 팀왈도 100% 번역 미검수 한글패치 라는게 있나보네요
<autowiz> 미검수 니까 앞으로 검수도 받고 , 패치도 받고 그래야 진정 완벽해 지겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> [PC/Windows] 가을출타4 응급복구 팩 - ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 가을출타 ㅋㅋ 데굴데굴
<HolyKnight> 17일에 검수버전
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<LevDino> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> autowiz님만  봐요. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLYBEBJHFYY&feature=youtu.be
<autowiz> 신기한데요 ?
<JasonJang> VR 에 더하면 좋겠죠?  (어려운 기술은 아닌데, 우리는 역시 발상이 늦었을 뿐)
<JasonJang> 착안이 늦었다?!
<ghg_> 안녕하세요! 정말정말 오랜만이에요. 4개월전에 들어와보고 오늘 다시 들온듯하네요....
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> 오랜만입니다~
<autowiz> 블루더스크님도 안녕하세요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포테토님 내일이나 모레 컨퍼런스 끝나고 소주 일잔 하나요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 모레가 괜찮을 것 같은데 어떠신가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 좋습니다. 포테토님 댁이 어디라고 하셨었지요?
<autowiz> 회사 근처이신가요?
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NyvF4dEW/Screenshot_2015-12-07-16-21-39-1.png
<HolyKnight> 친구회사는 뭐다? @트윗펌: 친구 회사 좋은 회사 http://pic.twitter.com/PyLXswIGti
<PotatoGim> 아, 회사랑 가까운 편입니다.
<PotatoGim> 버스로 네 정거장?
<PotatoGim> 회사는 평촌역 바로 앞이고...
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3858325
<HolyKnight> http://emptydream.tistory.com/m/post/3918
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/245433
<autowiz> 홀리님이 또 주옥같은 링크들을 올려주셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 역시나 이 시간부터 계시는군요
<autowiz> 하루의 시작은 어디 부터인가
<autowiz> 이런거 보다도 이게 출근을 한건지 , 아직 퇴근을 안한건지 이제는 모르게 되어버렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 송곳이라는 드라마를 열심히 보기 시작했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그거 말 많더라구요
<autowiz> 이런저런 생각을 하던중에 곰곰히 생각을 해보니까 , 인간의 다른 인종에 대한 생각 자체가 전세계적 문제가 아닐까 싶습니다.
<Work^Seony> 인간이 본능적으로, 자기와 다른 것들을 싫어한다네요
<autowiz> 기본적으로 다른 나라의 사람은 말이 잘 안통합니다. 피부색도 체격도 문화도 대부분 다른경우가 많겠지요. 이런 상황에서 다른 민족 혹은 인종에 대해서 인간이라는 생각 자체를 안하는게 아닌가 ... 하는 생각이 들었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 옛날 유럽이 아프리카를 처음 발견했을 때, 흑인을 보고 사람이 아니라고 생각했다잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그냥 가축이라던가 뭐 그런걸로 생각하는게 아닐지 ...   한국사람들이 저희보다 못사는 나라 사람들을 대할때도 비슷한거 같기도 하고.
<autowiz> 예외상황이라면야 우리보다 잘 사는 나라 사람들은 우러러 보긴 합니다만. ... 그렇지 않고서야 전세계적으로 극악무도한 일이 너무나도 많이 발생하는게 이해가 안가는 오즈군 입니다. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 논리적으로 사회정의적으로 세상이 돌아가지는 않아서 맘이 아픈 하루 입니다.  뭐 그래도 당장 살아야 하니 또 어찌어찌 살아가겠지요.
<autowiz> 서니님 주말에는 게임 진도 많이 나가셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 거의 반나절은 게임만 했네요
<autowiz> 아 못들으셨겠군요 ㅋㅋ 저는 토요일날 레이싱게임 브레이크 버그때문에
<autowiz> 14시간은 날린거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 레이싱게임요?
<autowiz> MotoGP 15 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그거 들어봤어요
<autowiz> 이제 좀 적응되서 최고 난이도로 하고 있는데 , ㅠㅠ 버그인지도 모르고 미친듯이 했네요
<Work^Seony>  그래도 재밌나보네요
<autowiz> 프로선수들 기록 한번 깨볼려구요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 할줄아는게 오토바이 모는거랑 춤추는거랑 컴퓨터 하는거 밖에 없던 소년이 컴퓨터가 젤 나을줄 알고 선택했는데 음... 별로네요 . 노력이 부족한건지 , 뭐 어쩌면 다른쪽으로 갔으면 더 힘들었을지도 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저도 종종 그런 생각 하긴 해욯ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 딴거 했으면 어땠을까 하는..
<autowiz> 요즘은 국내에도 프로 레이서 들이 좀 있기도 하고 외국 나가서 활동하는 사람도 있는데 ... 아~ 저도 할 수 있을거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 무한도전 보니까,
<Work^Seony> 레이싱 차량은 컨트롤 자체가 완전 다른 거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 힘이 엄청나게 좋다는거 , 스티어링 휠 조작 범위가 다르다는거  마지막으로 미션이 좀 특이하다는거 정도
<Work^Seony> 네 핸들 돌리면 차가 막 휙휙 돌아간다고...
<autowiz> 레이싱 게임이 생각보다 현실적으로 만들어진경우가 많다고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 자칫 핸들이나 액셀조작 잘못하면 스핀 먹어버린다고도 하고
<Work^Seony> 그점에 관해서는 나무위키에 보면, 절대적으로 유명한 레이싱게임이 하나 있죠
<Work^Seony> 나온지 오래됐는데, 아직까지도 실제 레이싱하는 효과를 따라잡을 수 없는 게임이 하나 있답니다
<autowiz> LFS 도 나름 유명하더라구요 , 저는 처음에 볼때는 무슨 NFS 아류인가 완전 별로인데 라고 생각했었드랬죠
<autowiz> R-factor 일려나요?
<Work^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/Richard%20Burns%20Rally
<autowiz> 리얼리티가 엄청나네요 와우
<Work^Seony> 저는 레이싱게임을 즐기지 않아서 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 늦은밤 고생들이 많으십니다 (__)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> (__)
<ahoops> Work^Seony: 떡밥주세요
<Work^Seony> sqlmap
<Work^Seony> 아주 무서운 툴입니다.
<ahoops> 함보고요 ㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋ_ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 아는 동생이 만든 웹사이트 디비를 통째로 긁어오는군요...
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 동료 프로그래머가 만든 웹사이트는 분명 페이지에서 폼값을 받아서 디비에서 정보를 긁어오는데도 인젝션이 안된다고 나오네요..
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 어떻게든 뚫어야하는디
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ 사악;;
<Work^Seony> 중앙 전산실에서 전화 왔네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 니네 sql 인젝션 공격 받는 중이라고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 중앙전산실 애들 일 안한다고 조낸 욕먹는데, 그래도 일 잘하고 있는군요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-08
<lexlove> hi
<JasonJang> LTNC lex love
<lexlove> JasonJang, 오랜만입니다.^^
<JasonJang> ^^ 잘 지내죠?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 오시네요
<lexlove> 잘 지내지는 못하고 좀 아팠어요. 지금도 회복중이에요.^^
<JasonJang> 아하~ "우째 그런 일이" ?
<lexlove> 몸이 보내는 신호를 무시하고 혹사시킨 벌을 받고 있어요.^^;;
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 한국에 다녀가셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 아직요.  아마 내년 봄에 갈 것 같아요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 태토님 태토님~ ㅎㅎ 어디 계세요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 컹 ! 어제~그제 "몸이 보내는 신호를 받고 알면서도 무시하는 이"에 관한 (소탐대실에 관한 얘기가 있었는데....
<lexlove> 뵐 수 있길 바래요.^^
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  그래야죠
<Work^Seony> 점점 남쪽으로 옮기셔서... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 재순님 무슨일 있으세요? ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 하하 그러게요. 계속 남쪽으로 왔네요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 포테토님 혼자 오셨을려나 ? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 재순님 몸이 한번 망가지니까 회복이 잘 안되고 몸 전체에 병이 생기네요.
<JasonJang> 못 봤군요? ircCloud_ autowiz  몸이 보내는 신호를 무시해서 요즘 좀 아프다가, 지금 회복중이시랍니다. 렉스럽 님이요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저는 뒤에서 두번째줄 왼쪽에서 세번째 자리에 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 그러게 말입니다. 그런 신호는 즉시즉각 대응을 해 줘야...호미로 막을 것 가래로 막을 일 없다는...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아이고 건강이 정말 우선입니다. 아프면 아무것도 못하게 되더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 그래서 본업 버리고 조그마한 조경회사에 입사해서 살살 일하고 있어요. 이제 5개월차 신입이에요.^^
<JasonJang> 아~
<Work^Seony> 잉?  새로 취업하셨군요...
<lexlove> 강의하면 몸에 이상반응이 생겨요. 열이 오르는게 트라우마처럼 작동하나봐요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 남쪽이시면 남쪽 나라인가요? 아니면 그냥 남쪽 지역이신가요? ㅎㅎ 남쪽에 있는 섬??
<lexlove> ircCloud_autowiz, 제가 한국의 남쪽으로 계속 이동을 해서 지금은 전남 광양시에 살아요.
<Work^Seony> 전라남도인데 점점 더 아래로 내려가시고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 더이상 못내려가요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 직업을 바꾸고 제일 좋은게 힘들 때 눈치껏 쉴 수 있다는 거에요.^^
<Work^Seony> 조경회사에서 어떤 일 하고계세요?
<lexlove> 조경회사는 작은 건설회사라고 보면 되고 사무실에서 일하는 사람은 사장님, 차장님, 저 이렇게 3명이에요.
<lexlove> 건설공무라고 서류작업 전반적인 내용을 다 해야하는데 아직 초보에요
<Work^Seony> 저도 20대 중반에 건설회사에서 잠시 일한 적이 있었는데, 그쪽이 좋은건 칼퇴근 칼출근이더라구요
<lexlove> 공사관련 서류정리, 처리비용정리, 4대보험업무, 각종 신고 등
<lexlove> 제일 좋은 건 가끔 현장가셔서 사무실에 혼자 있을 때에요. 지금입니다.^^
<Work^Seony> 오오 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ^^
<Work^Seony> 오늘부로 아이폰5s 계약 끝나서 6s 하러가야되는데, 5s 되팔 생각하니 무지 귀찮네요...
<lexlove> 저는 아이폰7 출시를 기다리고 있어요. 내년 10월쯤이라는데 너무 길어요.
<lexlove> 가끔 걍 아이폰6s로 바꿀까하는 유혹에 사로잡혀요.^^
<Work^Seony> 아이폰은 항상 s 붙는거 사시는게 나아요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 샤오미가 국내로 들어 온다쟎요? 그건 어때요?
<Work^Seony> 첫 모델의 단점을 개선 & 보완시켜서 나오는 모델이라서요..
<Work^Seony> 오 샤오미... 대륙의 실수라는 그 브랜드군요
<Work^Seony> 어젠가 뉴스 보니까, 이제 특허괴물에 소송당할 차례라는 식으로 나오는 거 같더라구요...
<lexlove> 아항~ 격하게 더 바꾸고 싶어요.ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 계속 아래쪽으로 가셔서 물건너 가시는건 아니실지 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 더이상 못가요. 할 수 있는 일이 없어서요.
<Work^Seony> 제주도에서 먹고살만한 일 있으면, 저는 제주도 가서 사는 것도 좋을 거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 워낙 섬나라에 오래 살아서 그런가 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 나이가 들수록 인간관계가 두려워지네요. 연고가 없는 곳에 간다는게 쉽지 않아요. 광양이야 예전에 살던 곳이고 Seony님 알게 된 때도 광양에 살았었죠.^^
<Work^Seony> 원래 여수인가 순천인가 계시지 않았었어요?
<lexlove> 광양살다가 순천에서 살았어요. 바로 옆동네요.
<lexlove> 여기 사람들은 묶어서 순광이라고 부르기도 해요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그럼 뭐 남쪽 북쪽이라고 하긴 좀 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 나주에 있다고 온거니까 남쪽으로 이동한게 맞아요.
<Work^Seony> 제 성씨 본관이 나주인데, 나주를 가본 적이 한 번도 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그래요? 나주가 원래 광주광역시보다 큰 도시였다고 하대요. 전라도의 전은 전주, 라는 나주를 의미한답니다.
<lexlove> 도시는 작지만 꽤 오래된 역사를 가진 곳이에요.^^
<Work^Seony> 오오... 그런 사실이 있었군요.  오늘 처음 알게됐습니다...
<ipeter> w좋은하루 보내시나요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<bluedusk> 그쵸 나주에 70년대까지만 해도 실제로 배가 들어왓다고 하더라구요 영산강 타고
<bluedusk> 영산포라는 포구도 예전에 배가 와서 쌀 나르던
<lexlove> 네 그래서 옛날에는 영산포에 사시는 분들이 부자였다고 하더라구요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 서니님 오늘도 댁에 가시면 게임 하시는 거지요?? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보통 일단 퇴근하자마자 집에서 하는 일은 티비를 하나 보는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 비정상회담 보면서 간식거리 좀 먹구요...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저도 비정상회담 좀 본다본다 하면서 못보고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 엇... 오즈님...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 음... 저는 못뵜는데 . 저보고 도망가셨군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 이거 조낸 웃기네요 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5wVuu_oqQ8
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 재미있게 잘 봤어요.^^
<lexlove> 아씨 사무실에 혼자 있는데 숨죽여서 웃었네요. -.-
<Seony> 그거 재밌게 보셨다면 이것도 재밌으실 거에요 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZK--VMqea8&index=14&list=PL21g--TVPS-r6UTkla9r5fIkHZs34PklO
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/hHH9z6Gg/Screenshot_2015-12-08-14-55-44-1.png
<JasonJang> "형"의 Seo ny 님의 재탕! ㅋ
<JasonJang> "형"은  Seo ny 님의 재탕! ㅋ
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 그냥 저 접속 끊기지 않았나 확인해본것입니다.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: [긴급] 미 공화당 대선주자 도널드 트럼프 "모든 이슬람종교인의 미국입국 금지" 대선공약 발표. (07:28 HST)
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 근데 저런 공약이 먹힌다죠.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 트윗: 베조스는 트럼프를 자기가 만드는 로켓에 실어 우주로 날리겠다 트윗. ㅋㅋ https://twitter.com/JeffBezos/status/674008204838199297
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다. 내일 또 올게요~
<autowiz> 사무실 컴백 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 야근이신가요?
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 오즈님도 오셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저도 들어가다 간단히 한끼 먹고 컴백했습니다.
<autowiz> 네 오늘도 야근일거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저희는 단체로 도시락 배달시켜 먹기로 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 도시락 얘기하니 배고프네요..
<autowiz> 건강의 기본은 잘먹고 잘 자는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 이미 저녁 먹었어요ㅎㅎ 근데도 배고프네요
<autowiz> 과식은 금물이긴 합니다만 ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 일단 집에 먹을게 없네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그럴때는 먹을만한걸 만드시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> autowiz:  찐빵.. 있네요?!
<bluedusk> 저도 그냥 돈많이 주는데로 이직 해야겟어요
<bluedusk> 역시 돈많이 주는데가 짱인듯
<autowiz> 일 많이 시키고 돈 많이 주는데가 있고
<autowiz> 일 적게 시키고 돈 적게 주는데도 있고
<autowiz> 일 많이 시키고 돈 적게 주는데는 최악이고
<autowiz> 일 적게 시키고 돈 많이주는곳은 본적이 없는듯 ㅋㅋ
<Harvey> irc 관련해서 궁금한게 있는데요, join 할때나 사용자 정보를 보면 Nick@ip 구조가 보이잖아요, 누구는 IP이고, 누구는 domain이던데, ip를 가릴 수 있나요?
<JasonJang> Harvey: 예, freenode cloaking 검색해 보시고, 위키에도 있습니다.
<JasonJang> tor 사용도 됨.
<stypr> freenode cloaking은 예전에 해보았는데 그냥 #freenode채널 가셔서 클로킹해달라고 하면 해주더라구요.
<stypr> 물론 nickserv에 계정이 등록되어있어야하구요.
<stypr> 그리고 IP가리는 부분을 설정하시려면 reverse DNS를 설정 하셔야 하는데, 이건 ISP에 따로 문의 하셔야 합니다.
<stypr> KT는 예전에 IP주소가 본인인것이 확인되면 해주더라구요.
<stypr> 가장 안전하고 빠르게 하시려면 그냥 #freenode 채널 관리자한테 쿼리 날리시거나 대놓고 말하시면 적용시켜줍니다.
<stypr> 도메인이어도 결국 아이피로 연결되는거기 때문에 결국 그게 그거입니다. 완벽하게 숨기시려면 윗분 말씀대로 Tor같은거 사용하시던지 #freenode 가보심이..
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/zeromq/libzmq/commit/fc7e3bc3a49a0b5e8d257bc1b415743772ccb4e6
<PotatoGim> 곧 ZeroMQ에서 VMCI도 쓸 수 있겠네요!
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/zeromq/libzmq/commit/fc7e3bc3a49a0b5e8d257bc1b415743772ccb4e6
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: VMCI 가 이거 맞나요? https://pubs.vmware.com/vmci-sdk/
<PotatoGim> 네! 맞습니다~!
<PotatoGim> VMware에서 호스트와 게스트 간의 통신을 위해 사용되는 인터페이스입니다~!
<autowiz> 냠냠
<autowiz> 야식을 먹느냐 마느냐 그것이 문제로다... 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저녁 도시락이 조금 부실했던거 같기도 하고
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님
<Work^Seony> 야식은 잘 드셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아직 안먹고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭔가를 먹을까 말까 아직 고민중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 먹을 수 있는 음식부터 나열해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 컵라면 , 편의점 김밥, 편의점 도시릭 , 편의점 빵 정도네요
<Work^Seony> 편의점 음식 뿐이네요
<Work^Seony> 먹어서 "아주 만족"스럽지 않으면, 안먹는게 낫다는게 제 의견입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 근처에 뭐 아무것도 없어서 ㅠㅠ  족발이나 보쌈 피자 치킨도 있긴 할텐데 혼자 먹긴 비싸고 양도 많고 그래서요
<autowiz> 빵돌이라 빵이 땡기긴 하는데
<Work^Seony> 피자 남으면 냉동실에 넣어놨다가, 나중에 전자렌지 돌리면 똑같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 갑자기 붕어빵이 엄청나게 땡기네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전자랜지가 없어서 ㅠㅠ 정말이지 어디서 하나 업어와야 할거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 사무실에 하나 사다달라고 하시면 안되나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 몇푼 안할텐데
<autowiz> 슬쩍 말이 나오다가 또 흐지부지 됐네요
<Work^Seony> 한국이 2016년 유엔 인권이사회 의장을 맡는다니, 이런 아이러니가 다 있네요...
<autowiz> 그러게요
<autowiz> 뭐 한국이야 노답이라고 치고
<autowiz> 다른나라 일이라도 잘 하셨으면 합니다. 전세계적으로 개쪽 당하게 하지말고 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 허핑턴포스트에 재밌는글 많네요
<Work^Seony> 견자단이 스타워즈 시리즈에 캐스팅됐다는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 부정이던 부패건 일정수준이상이 되면 자연정화는 물론이고 외부의 힘으로도 개선이 힘들지 않을까 싶습니다. 막막 합니다.
<autowiz> 오오 견자단 미쿡까지 진출하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다음번 대통령이 누가 될지에 따라 울나라 미래가 달려있겠네요
<autowiz> 누가되든 이미 힘들어졌을지도 모를일이지요.
<autowiz> 사람이 63빌딩에서 뛰어내렸는데 아직 떨어지는 중인거 뿐이지 멍쩡할 가능성은 0% ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그래도, 더 나락으로 떨어지느냐, 희망이라도 있느냐는 큰 차이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 폭삭 망하지는 않는다치고 , 그렇네요 조금이라도 더 나아지긴 해야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 희망이 있느냐가 중요한 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 가정이든 회사든 기본이 중요한거 같습니다. 가난한건 힘들긴 하겠지만 참을 수 도 있을거 같은데 뒷통수 치는거 대화도 안하는거 서로 으르렁 거리는거 이런건 참 답이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 먹고살기 힘들어질수록 사람들의 심리도 변해지는거죠...
<autowiz> 뭐 인간이라는게 모여서 사는데 도덕책 처럼 , 철학서 처럼 이상적으로 만 살 수 는 없겠지만서두. 하아 세상은 어디로 갈려는건지...
<autowiz> 지난 주에 날씨가 싸늘해지는 찰나에 예전에 봤었던거지만 그 레드불 아스트로 점프라고 하나요
<Work^Seony> 저는 본적 없네요
<autowiz> 특수 기구 타고 올라가서 스카이 다이빙 하는 영상을 다시 보는데 , 지구가 좀 크기는 하지만서두 인류가 살아 갈 수 있는 영역은 지구의 지표 뿐이잖아요 .
<autowiz> 고도 20킬로미터만 올라가도 기온이 영하 수십도로 떨어져서 살 수가 없는데
<autowiz> 정말 지구 껍데기 아주 얇은 층에만 살 수 있는 인류가 서로서로 화목하게 살 수 있는 방법은 없을까 ...
<autowiz> 음... 제가 철학자가 되버릴거 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 일단 자신의 이익을 먼저 추구하는게 인간의 본성이니 그걸 탓할 순 없겠지만,
<autowiz> 사인받으실분은 미리미리 줄 서시구요 , 혹시 앎니까 수십년 수백년후에 제가 철학자로 유명해져 있을지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전국적, 전세계적으로 그럴려면 시민의식이라는 것부터가 바뀌어야겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 저도 당장은 게임할 그래픽카드가 제일 절실하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래픽카드 게임할 수준으로 사려면 최소 20만원 이상 들어가지 않나요?
<autowiz> 그냥 지금쓰는거보다 조금만더 좋으면 좋겠다는 생각입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 레이싱 , FPS 는 반응성이 생명인데
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<autowiz> 딜레이가 살짝 생겨요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그 두개는 60프레임으로 하셔야...
<autowiz> 대략 0.5 초 정도 딜레이가 걸리는거같은데 힘드네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 0.5초면 상당히 큰건데요
<autowiz> 노력으로 극복할려고 하는데 한계인거 같기도 하고
<Work^Seony> 이번 기회에 콘솔 구매를... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헤일로5와 포르자6가 60프레임으로 돌아갑니다
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 급 땡기는군요
<autowiz> 뭔가 이상한 경험들이 있었는데 오늘 생각해보니 이런걸 수 도 있지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 만화책이나 소설을 볼때는 상상력이 가미되서 부족한 부분을 채워가면서 컨텐츠를 즐기게 되는데
<autowiz> TV 나 영화에서 그런게 좀 적지요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 제가 개인적으로 영화 보는 것을 무쟈게 좋아하거든요
<Work^Seony> 뭐랄까... 좀 눈이 즐거워지는 것을 통해 상당한 만족감을 느끼는데,
<autowiz> 게임이 해상도가 낮을때는 상상력으로 좀 하다가 그래픽카드 사서 해상도나 효과가 좋아지면
<autowiz> 처음엔 좋은데 조금만 지나면 ... 뭐 어짜피 다 픽션이네~ 하고 현실을 즐기고 싶은 욕구가 들더라구요
<Work^Seony> 액션이나 SF, 판타지 영화 같은 게 자주 나오진 않잖아요...  그러다보니 욕구를 충족하기가 쉽지않았는데, 요즘 게임들 연출보면서 영화를 보는듯한 수준으로 만족하고 있어요...
<autowiz> 자동차나 바이크는 직접 타야 제맛 이지요 ㅎㅎㅎ  저요 영화 완전 좋아합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 레이싱게임을 안하는 것일수도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 직접 타봐야죠
<autowiz> 몸이 뒤로 쫙 쏠리는 그느낌 코너돌때의 느낌 그런건 직접 몸으로 느끼지 않으면 힘들지요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 레이싱 게임은 거의 안하는데, 데모로 해본 포르자6는 재밌었어요
<autowiz> 올 여름에 서핑 도 배웠는데 이게 눈위가 아니라 물 위를 가르면서 가는게 재미있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서 서핑 엄청 많이 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 서핑하는 사람들이 몸이 좋은 이유가, 파도 한 번 타려고 앞바다까지 나가는데에서 체력소모가 극심하다네요
<autowiz> 네 나가는것도 힘이고 파도 기다리는것도 힘이고
<autowiz> 파도올때 파도방향으로 손으로 가속해야하는데 이것도 힘이구요 , 파도 가 발밑까지 오면 보드위에 일어나야 하는데
<Work^Seony> 파도 큰거 오는거 한 번 타려고 하는 건데, 그 한 번이 너무나도 재밌다고 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이것까지 완전 종합 운동입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 스노우보드도 리프트 타고 5분 10분씩 올라가잖아요 내려올때는 3~5분 정도 뭐 실력이 모라자면 더 오래 걸리긴 하지만요
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서야 서핑은 밥 먹듯히 하는데다, 세계적인 서핑 대회가 매년 개최되기는 하는데 저는 별로 관심이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서핑하다가 사고나는경우는 별로 없겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 사고날 경우가 있긴 한가요?
<autowiz> 누구처럼 무식하게 수영도 못하면서 서핑한다고 깝치지만 않으면 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저 가르켜주던 자마이카 사람 이름이 ...   보사 였는데
<autowiz> 6년정도 탔다고 했어요. 근데 5m 넘어가는 파도 잘못타면 물쌀에 휩쓸려서 위험하다고 자기도 그이상은 피하게 된데요
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요..
<autowiz> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/kingii-the-new-standard-in-water-safety#/story
<autowiz> 저도 이런생각 했었거든요
<autowiz> 한발 늦었네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 구명조끼는 사실 몸을 움직이기 불편해서
<Work^Seony> 보통,
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서 서핑하다 사고가 나는 경우는요,
<Work^Seony> 서퍼들끼리 부딪치는 경우에서 많이 나요
<autowiz> 그리고 저거보다 몸에 입는 식으로 해서 부풀어지는 구명 조끼도 괜찮을거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 파도에 휩쓸려서 서퍼끼리 부딪치는데, 그때 사고가 크게 난다고 하네요
<autowiz> 그럴 수 도 있겠네요. 한파도에 한명만 타는게 보통이라는데 그거때문인가 봅니다.
<autowiz> 특히나 롱보드가 아니라 숏보드는 앞도 뾰족하고 단단하고
<Work^Seony> 근데 솔직히, 파도를 전세낼 수도 없는 거고 어차피 같은 바다에 있으면 다 같이 타잖아요..
<autowiz> 그러게요 이게 생각보다 많이 움직이더라구요 대각선으로 파도를 타다보니
<Work^Seony> 큰 서핑대회는 제가 아직 못봐서 모르겠지만, 파도가 잔잔한 해변에서는 서핑하는 사람들 떼거지로 몰려있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잔잔한데는 다들 초보들이라 속도도 그렇게 심하게 나지는 않고 괜찮을거같습니다.
<autowiz> 스노우보드도 초보자 코스는 오밀조밀 타더라구요
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 스노우보드, 스키 한 번도 타본 적 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 상급자코스는 다들 빠르고 좌우로도 많이 움직여서 어느정도 까지는 괜찮아도 인구밀도가 높아지면 대형사고 나겠더라구요
<autowiz> 제가 얼른 돈 벌어서 두바이로 모시겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니 두바이 갈돈이면 차라리 그냥 캐나다가 더 쌀려나요 ? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 한국에 살 때는 돈이 없어서 스키장을 갈 수가 없었어요
<autowiz> 저도 25 까지는 스키장은 돈 많은 사람들만 가는곳이었어요
<Work^Seony> 서핑할 여유가 되는 곳에서 살게되니 정작 나이 먹어서 못하고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 알고보니 친구들은 다들 다니고 있는데 저만 지례 겁먹고 안가고 있었더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 작년이랑 올해에 정말 운동을 거의 못한 탓도 있지만 , 저도 여름에 서핑하는데 체력이 딸려서, 몇년만 일찍 올 껄 하는 생각을 많이 했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> oecd에서 울나라에 대기업 위주의 정책과 낙수효과에 대해서 이제 한계에 도달했다고 지적했네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 옛날같으면 혁명이나 폭동이라도 일어날 법한 상황이 아닐까 하는 생각도 해봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 음모론 보면, 몇몇 상류계층만 따로 대부분의 부를 독점하면서 부유하게 살고, 나머지 사람들은 거의 일하는 기계 수준으로 살아가는 미래를 현재의 엘리트들이 계획하고 있다고 하잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 그런 영화들도 많이 나와있고...
<Work^Seony> 왠지 좀 비슷해져간다는 느낌이 드네요
<autowiz> 네 , 저는 아직 미국 못가봤지만 미국영화나 드라마 보면 할램가들 종종 나오잖아요
<autowiz> 먹고사는거 자체가 빠듯한 빈민 ... 그런게 한국에도 점점 생기는거 같아서 무섭기도 하고
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<autowiz> 위아래 구분하는거 자체가 좀 말이 안되긴 하지만 , 나만 아니면돼 . 나 밑으로 핏박받고 힘들어도 나만 좀더 잘 살 면 되  다들 이런식으로 생각하고 살게되면
<autowiz> 돈많은 놈들이야 얼씨구나 하고 그런걸 이용해서 자기들 부만 불릴거 같은
<autowiz> 뭐 이랬거나 저랬거나 노력은 노력이고 현실은 현실이니 , 현실에서 가능한 챙길 수 있는 심적 행복을 최대한으로 누리는것도 삶의 중요한 부분인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 저는 저랑이런 생각이 잘 맞는 사람이랑 결혼하고 싶은데 힘들겠지요? 그래서 그냥 보통 사람이랑 결혼하게 될거 같습니다. 그마저도 몇년후가 될지 모르겠지만
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 근데 생각 잘맞는 사람이랑 결혼한다고 다 좋진 않아요
<autowiz> 그...럴 려나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ그게 생각만 맞는다고 다 되진 않거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서,
<Work^Seony> 내 사고방식, 생활방식을 모두 다 아는 형제 자매들하고도 싸우잖아요...
<Work^Seony> 20년이 넘게 같이 살아온 식구들하고도 싸우는데, 잠깐 만나서 몇년 연애해본 사람이랑 100% 맞을 순 없거든요
<Work^Seony> 제 생각에는, 자기 스스로 이해하고 감당하고 넘어갈 수 있는 선을 정해놔야하지 않나 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 누가 저보고 낮저밤저 스타일 이냐고 하던데 무슨말인지 네이버 찾아보고 알았네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 낮져밤져 가 맞는건가 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 5시가 얼마 안남았네요 ㅠㅠ 5시가되면 또 움직여야 합니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 출근하시나요?
<autowiz> 집에갔다가 옷갈아입고 출근했다가 바로 양재동 넘어가서 세미나 들어야 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요....  어서 가서 조금이라도 주무세요
<autowiz> 9시 부터 10시까지 등록인데 어제는 다른 일이 있어서 20분쯤 늦었더니 선착순으로 책준거 같은데 못받았거든요
<autowiz> 오늘은 9시까지 가볼까 싶기도 하고 그렇습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일찍 움직이셔야겠군요
<autowiz> 서니님도 좋은하루되시고 수고하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 넵 고생하세요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynvKWYvyCqw
<Work^Seony> 티비 광고 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 84인치라니 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 재미있긴한데 몰카 당한사람은 많이 놀랬겟습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 몰카라기보단, 자기네 티비 우수성을 보여주는 광고 같네요
<JasonJang> 엘지 티브이 광고'가 재밌는게 많쵸. 엘리베이터 바닥에 모니터 설치해 놨다가  바닥이 한조각씩 밑으로 떨어져 내리면서 내부에 타고 있던 승객들을 페닉으로 만든다든지...     재밌네요. 우수성 광고에 성공한 듯.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런 것도 있었네요...
<JasonJang> 엘지 티브이 광고'가 재밌는게 많쵸. 엘리베이터 바닥에 패널  설치해 놨다가  바닥이 한조각씩 밑으로 떨어져 내리면서 내부에 타고 있던 승객들을 페닉으로 만든다든지...     재밌네요. 우수성 광고에 성공한 듯.
<Work^Seony> lexlove, 어서오세요
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서 근무하시니 이제 매일 오실 수 있겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 네. 사무실 근무라서 매일 올 수 있어요.^^
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 누가 뭐라해도 삼송보다 헬쥐가 모니터는 잘만들죠
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 거기는 오후 2시정도 되었네요.^^
<samahui_tp> 광고도 재미있게 만들고요
<Work^Seony> 네 정확합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 밥 먹고 농땡이 까는 중이었어요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-09
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> Seony님은 퇴근시간이 가까워지고 있군요ㅜㅜ 전 출근시간이 가까워지고 있는데 출근해서 이러고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 퇴근 3시간 남았네요
<lexlove> 오늘은 점심식사 후 교육갑니다. 왠지 땡땡이치는 기분이랄까~
<Work^Seony> 무슨 교육 가세요?
<samahui_tp> 성교육은 아닐테고... ㅎㅅㅎ;;
<lexlove> 건설업 실적신고라는게 매년 2월에 있는데 실적신고방법에 대한 교육이에요.
<lexlove> 2014년도 안내책자 미리 읽어봤고 잘 듣고 오면 될거 같아요.
<samahui_tp> 건설업도 어디 되도 않는 문서나부랭이 가져다 놓고 억지로 맞춰서 보고양식 만들어 놓았나보군요
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍 하시다가 그런거 하시니 일단 현재는 재미있으시겠네요
<samahui_tp> 오호 프로그래머에서 건설사로 이직하신건가요?
<samahui_tp> 새로운 경험이 즐거우시겠어요
<Work^Seony> samahui_tp, 프로그래밍 가르치시던 분이셨어요
<lexlove> 건설공무가 어렵다고들 하시는데 저는 처음이라 몰라서 그렇지 어려운 일은 아닌거 같아요.^^;
<Work^Seony> 제 기억으로는 아마 전산 석사까지 나오신 걸로 기억하네요..
<lexlove> 놀면서 월급받는 느낌!!!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 놀면서 월급받는 느낌이라뇨!!!!
<Work^Seony> 근데, 건설 쪽이 사무는 편해보여도 법규가 강력하기 때문에 조심하셔야되요
<samahui_tp> 좋군요... 건설...
<Work^Seony> 안전부터 시작해서 노동까지 하나하나가 법규정이 강력해서 평소에 미리미리 대비를 잘해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 어제도 하루 종일 놀았어요. >.<  준공계라는 거 처음 만들어봤는데 시간 걸리는 일이 아니어서 하루 종일 논 느낌
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 하시던 분이 가셔서 서류 만드셨으니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 건설업계통에서 일하신 적이 있어요? 잘 알고 계시네요.^^
<Work^Seony> 군대 제대하고 1년 동안 건설회사에서 일했었어요
<lexlove> 아항~
<samahui_tp> 전 아버님이 건설회사 운영하셨었죠
<samahui_tp> 하지만 전혀 몰라요
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 평택 국가산업단지에, 탱크 터미널 이라는 현장에서 일했죠.
<samahui_tp> 오호
<Work^Seony> 평택이랑 군산에 탱크 터미널이 있어요
<samahui_tp> Seony님도 여러가지 다체로운 직업을 전전하셨군요
<Work^Seony> 탱크 터미널이라고 해서 탱크들이 고속도로 타고댕기는 그런 터미널은 아니구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 거대한 사이즈의 유조차들이 안에 기름 채워서 가는 곳이에요
<samahui_tp> 탱크노리 탱크군요
<Work^Seony> 네 제가 집안사정상 대학을 중퇴해서 이것저것 다 해봤죠
<lexlove> 회사는 작은데 관급공사를 많이 하는 곳이라 나름 체계가 잡혀있어서 많이 배울거 같아요
<samahui_tp> 관급공사를 많이 하는곳이면 일은 오히려 빡셀건데요
<Work^Seony> 좀 뭐랄까... 건설회사는 윗사람들 때문에 아랫사람들까지 수갑찰 일이 늘상 있다는 거에요..
<Work^Seony> 평소에 괜찮다가도, 만에 하나 현장에서 인부 한 명이라도 사망하는 사고가 생기면 정말 피똥 쌉니다
<Work^Seony> 전산실에서 일하다 사망하는 경우는 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 서버에 깔려죽을 일도 없고
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하여간, 제 적성에는 너무나도 맞지않는 일이어서 1년 하고 그만 뒀어요
<Work^Seony> 엄청 스트레스 받았습니다
<lexlove> 일이 문제가 아니고 사람들이 문제인거 아닐런지요.^^;
<Work^Seony> 그 사람들을 통해서 일이 생기는 거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 적성에 맞는 분들은 그 일을 천직으로 삼고 일하시더라구요...
<lexlove> 이 전직장이 그랬어요. 나름 스카웃되서 간건데 10년 넘게 한 일이 스트레스가 되서 결국 자진 퇴사하고 한달가량 쉬다가 조경회사로 취직한거에요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 전직장 사장님은 만만한 사람을 화풀이대상으로 삼고 자기가 화나면 뭐든 꼬투리를 잡아서 화를 내요.
<Work^Seony> 그런 사람들하고 일하면 정말 하루하루 끔찍하죠..
<lexlove> 그 대상이 저였고 마지막 퇴사할 때는 하루에 세번 화를 냈는데 그 이유를 모르고 당했죠
<lexlove> 듣고 만 있었던 건 아니에요. 억울하니깐 이런 저런 말대답(?)을 했더니 조금 후 다시 와서 제가 한 말중 기분나쁜 것을 집어내서 또 화내고
<Work^Seony> 사실 제가 그 건설회사 그만 둔 것도 상사 한 명 때문인 것도 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 사람이 문제인거 같아요. -ㅇ-
<Work^Seony> 직장 동료 때문에 현재 지금의 제 직장을 더더욱 떠나기 싫은 것도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 맞아요.^^
<Work^Seony> 제 상사 둘이 아주 존경스러워요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그런 직장은 구하기 정말 힘들어요. 좋은 곳에 계시는군요.^^
<JasonJang> lex love: 제가 도와 드릴 일은 없고, 구하다~구하다~ 구하기 힘든 양식 또는 타사 양식 필요하면, 말씀 주삼.
<lexlove> JasonJang, 건설업에 종사하세요.^^
<lexlove> ?
<JasonJang> 했*었었었*죠.
<lexlove> 네. 정말 힘든 양식이 필요할 때 말씀드릴게요.^^
<JasonJang> ^^
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 인텔 컨퍼런스 이틀째 일정 시작직전이네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 자리 비움'인줄 알고 씹으려고 했는데...(질겅질겅) ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 인텔 컨퍼런스하면 내용이 뭐에요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아이고 맛있게 십어주시옵소서 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 인텐 컴파일러 , 패러랠 스튜디오 패키지 , 제온 파이(Phi) coproceessor 제품소개, openmp 개념설명 등 이었습니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> http://mauida.com/2015/intel_1208/agenda2.html
<Work^Seony> 요즘 인공지능 분야 보면, 머신 러닝 알고리즘 때문에 엄청난 발전을 이루는 거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 머신러닝이 거의 절대적인 것 같아요...
<samahui_x220FR> 스스로배우다 터미네이터를 만들어 미래에서 보내올겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 과거에 뭐 가지러올 게 있나 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 인텔 컨퍼런스 정도로는, 출장 보내달라고 하기 좀 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내년에 한국에서 뭔가 큰 행사 하나 열렸으면 좋겠습니다.
<jun_> 또 오랫만에 놀러왔습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 구글의 슈미츠 회장이 한국에서 한 강연회에서 자신이 창업하면 머신 러닝으로 한다는데
<razGon_MINILA> 역시나
<Work^Seony> 머신러닝에 대한 글을 예전에 조금 봤는데, 개발자가 아니라서 이해하기 어렵더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 머신러닝 알고리즘이, 기존의 전통적인 검색 알고리즘 마냥 딱 공식적으로 정형화된 건가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그런거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이전에 인공지능에 대한 알고리즘은 예전부터 거론이 되었는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 문제는 부피였죠. 마치 에니악처럼요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그러다가 점점 소형화 되서 지금은 애니악의 몇십만배가 손바닥위로.
<razGon_MINILA> 아니 몇백만배려나요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 어디서 줏어들은게, 옛날 인공지능 알고리즘은 걍 if-else 범벅이었다네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 그게 한계가 있으니까 발전이 안됐던 건데, 머신러닝 등장하면서 뒤집어진거죠...
<Work^Seony> 현재 머신러닝이 발전속도가 어마무시하죠
<Work^Seony> 사람의 미묘한 표정도 읽어낼 정도라니..
<samahui_x220FR> 데이터가 쌓일수록 결과도출이 능숙해지니까요
<samahui_x220FR> 그만큼 데이터 축척도 이루어진거라 볼 수 있겠죠
<samahui_x220FR> 그리고 그걸 분석하는 알고리즘도 많이 나왔고
<Work^Seony> 평범한 프로그래머가 그냥 코드만 갖다쓰기에는 당연히 쉽지않겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 근데 아직은 멀었다 싶어요
<samahui_x220FR> 몇몇 알고리즘은 가져다 쓰기 좋겠던데요
<Work^Seony> 네... 그게, 머신러닝에서조차도 이미 한계가 보이고, 뇌 지도 프로젝트가 생기면서 그게 머신러닝을 대체할 거 같아요..
<Work^Seony> 뇌 분석 끝나면 그걸 전산화 시키는게 이미 인공지능을 만드는 거나 다름없으니깐요..
<samahui_x220FR> 대체보다는 활용하지 않을가요?
<samahui_x220FR> 뇌 분석에 학습능력도 들어갈테니까요
<Work^Seony> 아직 확실치는 않지만, 뇌지도를 완성한다는 게 이미 우리와 똑같이 생각하는 지성체를 만드는 거나 다름없잖아요
<samahui_x220FR> 그 지성체도 배워야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 우리 인간처럼 알아서 배울 거에요
<samahui_x220FR> 드디어 터미네이터 스카이넷이 ... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 신입 교육 좀 해주고 올께요. 괴롭히는 재미가 솔솔해요
<Work^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 그 신입이 훗날에 ㅠㅠ 터미네이터를 만들어 낼지도 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 영화 같은 스토리군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_x220FR> 그 신입이 훗 날에 저에게 터미네이터를 보내는 거군요. 적당히 갈굴껄 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_x220FR> 가서 잘해주고 올께요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 사라코너랑 사마휘님이랑 무슨사이신건가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 같은 사 자 돌림 ... ㅋㅋㅋ (억지로 끼워 맞추기)
<ipeter> 아...오즈님.
<ipeter> 개그 완전 웃겼어요..
<ipeter> 아..저도 아얄씨클라우드_아이디 만들고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 헝...ㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 라즈곤님
<ipeter> 쿼리 확인이요.
<lexlove> 저는 교육갑니다. 내일뵈요.^^
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 나이를 먹어서인지
<ipeter> 자꾸자꾸 잊어버립니다.
<ipeter> 휴...ㅠ
<ipeter> 점점 밑빠진 독에 물붓기네요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui_x220FR> 잘해줬으니 암살자 로봇을 보내지 않겠죠
<samahui_x220FR> 음료수 사다 먹이고 일할 프로그래밍 관련 책들도 찾아주고 했습니다
<samahui_x220FR> 그리고 마지막으로 다른팀으로 보내줬어요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저쩍을 죽여라!!!
<ircCloud_autowiz> 다른팀으로 내쫓으신 건가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 후..
<ipeter> 사마휘님??
<ipeter> 회사에 혹시 남는자리 있나요?
<ipeter> 취업시켜주세요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 남는자리 있으면 제가 다른팀으로 새 직원을 다 보냈겠습니까 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 내 쫓다기 보다는 미래의 터미네이터 보낼 빌미를 다른 쪽으로 돌린거라 생각하겠습니다 흐흐흐
<ipeter> 요즘도 구직환경은 녹록치가 않군요.
<samahui_x220FR> 회사 옮기시려고요?
<ipeter> 그냥 생각만 하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 프로그래밍보다는,(관심은 있지만+소질은 많지안은듯하고) 뭔가 설치하고 구축하고 그런게 좋아서 시스템엔지니어링쪽에 관심도 가구요.
<Seony> 설치하고 구축하는 쪽이면 시스템으로 가셔야죠...
<ipeter> 네...그쪽이 맞는거 같아요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 헙...ㅠ
<ipeter> 써니님 요즘 별일 없으신가요?
<ipeter> 내년쯤 오시는건가요?
<ipeter> 엔젤 아주머니와 같은시기예요.
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lvLuZZwK/Screenshot_2015-12-09-15-29-54-1.png
<ipeter> ?!
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 홀리나이또님. 제 수익률보시면 놀라시겠군요. -30% 육박합니다....ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<ipeter> 울고싶어요.
<ipeter> 그나마 이익났던것은 팔고 나왔습니다.
<HolyKnight> 그나마 다행이네유
<ircCloud_autowiz> 제순님 계십니까 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저녁에 급번개 어떠신가요? ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 컴퓨터 구조랑 컴퓨터 시스템 개론이랑 서로 뭐가 다른가요?
<samahui_x220FR> 컴퓨터구조는 CPU나 메모리등 하드웨어적 작동 원리는 배우는거고
<samahui_x220FR> 시스템개론은 컴퓨터의 처리 구조를 이해하고 이제 따른 프로그래밍 기법을 배우는거죠
<samahui_x220FR> 둘다 기본적으로 배우지만 전 둘다 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> samahui_x220FR: 구조는 하드웨어, 개론은 소프트웨어라고 보면 될까요/
<samahui_x220FR>  둘다 기본적인 컴퓨터 구조입니다만... 컴퓨터 구조는 하드웨어적 작동원리를 배우는거고 시스템개론은 그 구조적 이해를 돕는 프로그래밍도 배운다 생각하면 쉽겠네요
<ipeter> 흡.
<ipeter> 제가 /usr/local/share를 날려먹었네요.
<ipeter> 이거 다른 시스템에 있는 동일 디렉토리 압축후 scp로 보낸다음
<ipeter> 그대로 풀어서 복원해보려는데 괜찮을까요.
<ipeter> 시스템은 우분투 14.04입니다.
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<samahui_x220FR> 퇴근합니다~ 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<JasonJang> ircCloud_autowiz: 우~ 그렇게 부르면 모르죠~ ㅠㅠ, 흠...좀 바빠서 지금 봤어요. 늦었죠??
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아이고 재순님 저도 영등포에서 이제 먹고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ 조만간에 아얄시방 망년회 하시지요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ircCloud_ autowiz:  그대 하는 거 봐서요. ( ㅛㅛ <-- 뿔난 모양)
<JasonJang> 게다가 엉뚱포'는 내 구역인데...(애들 풀어?) ㅎ
<ipeter> 휴..
<ipeter> 도움이 필요합니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> http://xlos.tistory.com/1595
<ipeter> 하둡에서 나타나는 에러 블로그를 찾아냈는데요(?)!
<ipeter> 중간에 파이썬으로 해주는 작업부터는 무슨말인지를 모르겠습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 동일한 에러이고
<ipeter> 블로그의 저자처럼 하면 될꺼 같은데, 설명해주는 내용(특히 파이썬 작업부터)이
<ipeter> 무슨말인지를 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 혹시 좀 말씀해 주실 수 있나요?
<ipeter> 저, 이제 차타고 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 1~2시간 뒤에 뵐께요.ㅠ
<MENT> http://blog.naver.com/fpqkr908/220561070868
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3879011&cpage=1
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3878984&cpage=2
<PotatoGim> ipeter: 해당 코드는 단순한 바인딩 시도를 통해서 공인 IP를 통해 ec2 내부의 노드에 접근 가능한지 테스트한 것 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 사용하시는 환경이 ec2가 아니거나 사설망에 존재하는 하둡이 아니라면 큰 도움은 안되실겁니다.
<PotatoGim> JasonJang: 드디어.. 오즈님과 접선했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 뵈었으면 좋았을텐데 아쉽네요
<ipeter_> 휴. datanode 2대 마스터 1대, 세컨더리 노드 1대 하둡 클러스터 생성했어요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 휴...기쁘네요.
<ipeter_> 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 책좀 보러 갈께요.
<PotatoGim> ~~
<ipeter_> 포테토님!!!!
<PotatoGim> 네!
<ipeter_> 저...아직 안자서 반가웠어요...
<ipeter_> 밤은 외롭네요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 여친 있으신지요?
<HolyKnight> 본녀도
<HolyKnight> ㅊㅈ가 그립습니다
<HolyKnight> 하아..
<autowiz> 데굴데굴
<autowiz> 본좌 이제야 복귀 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님 ㅎㅎ 잘 지내시지요?
<Work^Seony> 넵 잘지냅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마영전 bgm이 대단하네요... 무지 좋은데요...
<Work^Seony> 울나라 게임들도 이제 음악에 신경쓰기 시작했나보군요...
<Work^Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5L3x05u90A
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 일어났어요.
<ipeter_> 오늘도 차를 가지고 가면서 엄청 밟아대게 생겼습니다.
<ipeter_> 큰일이네요.
<ipeter_> 읭?
<Work^Seony> 챗하지 말고 얼른 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 샤워도 안했습니다.
<ipeter_> 저 미친거 같아요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 언능가겠습니다!
<ipeter_> 아! 그리고 어제 문제 해결했어요!
<ipeter_> 하둡 돌아가요!!!
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이제 전문가 다 되셨네요
<ipeter_> 어휴
<ipeter_> 이제 출발합니다..ㅠ
<ipeter_>  Work^Seony 전문가는요.
<ipeter_> 강변의 모래알만큼 미미한 존재입니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-10
<autowiz> 엄청 큰 모래알 이네요 데굴데굴
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 어제 번개가 늦게 완성됐었군요?! 네뚹이 끊어져서 지금 봤어요.
<JasonJang> 늦게 모여 일찍 헤어졌? ㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요-
<ipeter> 도착했습니다.
<ipeter> 휴..좀 밟긴 밟았네요.
<Work^Seony> 레인보우식스 하는 bj 방송 중, 어떤 유저가 실수로 수류탄 떨어뜨렸는데 그 유저가 너무 당황한 나머지 "어어 호에 수류탄" 외치는 영상이 있는데 열라 웃기네요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBjskQH4vig
<Work^Seony> 군대 갔다온 자만이 이해할 수 있는 유머... ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅎ
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 회사라서 차마 못보고..나중에 보겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 원래 호안에 수류탄인데,
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 유저가 너무 당황한 나머지.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나중에 보세요 진짜 웃깁니다
<ipeter> 네넼ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 봤어요. "호안에 수류탄"이라고 했쟎아요?
<Work^Seony> 이거는, 사수가 방패병한테 "조준사격" 외치는 바람에 방패병이 방패 내리고 사격하다 헤드샷 맞고 죽었네요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=61&v=9zx5obcEVw0
<JasonJang> 다시보기
<Work^Seony> 아 그런가요?
<JasonJang> ㅎ  어쨋든 웃기네요
<JasonJang> 겜 하다가 군대용어 나와서..
<Work^Seony> 전국민이 군대용어로 웃을 수 있는 몇 안되는 나라죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번 비정상회담에서 울나라 테러위협에 대한 주제가 나왔는데, 사실 외국인들이 간과하는 부분 중 하나가, 한국은 전국민의 20대 중반 이상 남성이 군대를 갔다왔다는 점이죠...
<JasonJang> iLbb
<autowiz> AWS 프리티어는 1년간만 지원되나요?
<autowiz> 요즘 군대가 군대 같지않긴 해도
<JasonJang> 21 개월이라면서요?
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 군대 있으면서 상당수 사람들은 국방의 중요성이라던가 자기 희생이라던가 기본적인 작전 수행 과정이라던가 이런거 배우게 되니까
<autowiz> 우리니라가 FPS 즐기는 비율이 좀 높을려나요? 다들 총쏘고 싶어서? ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 내 아이도 곧 가지만, 훈련소냐? ㅋㅋㅋ  공군중 어떤 ㅇㅇㅇ 병과는 후반기 교육만 13개월인데 !
<HolyKnight> 식스 최신판나왔나유?
<HolyKnight> 글픽카드구입했을때 쿠폰받았는디
<HolyKnight> 식스와 어쌔신있는디 식스 올만에 해볼까...
<HolyKnight> 식스 쿠폰써야겠네유
<Work^Seony> 렌보식스 아직 베타 중이에요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 나오면 코폰써야겠네유
<HolyKnight> 수십만주고 산 글픽카드활용해야하니...
<Work^Seony> 잘 안쓰는 그래픽카드의 gpu 연산력을 cpu에 보태주는 프로그램이 있다는 얘길 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<JasonJang> 이미 일반적인 얘기 아녔어요? (잘 몰랐지만)
<HolyKnight> 위쳐3 이제야 겨우 과수원벗어나고 닐프가드 황제 알현했네유
<JasonJang> 특히 비트코인 채굴이랄까~ 등
<Work^Seony> 위쳐 피의 남작 퀘는 하셨죠?
<HolyKnight> 첨들어보네유
<Work^Seony> 아직 거기까지 안가셨군요
<Work^Seony> 곧 하게 되실 거에요
<Work^Seony> 저는 진짜 피의 남작 퀘 끝나고 일어나서 박수 칠려고 했었어요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 오호
<Work^Seony> 메인퀘도 아닌 사이드퀘인데 스토리가 환상적입니다...
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<Work^Seony> 오늘 아이폰6s 사러가는데, 괜히 사나 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 핸드폰을 거의 안쓰는 편이라...
<HolyKnight> 17일에 가을출타 검수한글 나온다는데 위쳐3 빨리 깨야겠네유
<Work^Seony> fall을 가을로 읽으셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> fall + out이 아니라 fallout 한 단어입니다..
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<JasonJang> 조오크 였겠죠 ^^
<Work^Seony> 걍 영문으로 사서 하고있는데, 겁나 재밌어요
<Work^Seony> 왜 사람들이 폴아웃에 열광하는지 알 거 같더라구요
<HolyKnight> 베가스하다말았는디
<HolyKnight> 폴아웃 잼게 할수있으려나 ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 저는 모릅니다.
<autowiz> 아무것도 모릅니다.
<HolyKnight> 오토찡....
<autowiz> 유전 즐겜 무전 노겜    ... .입니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 홀리찡 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<JasonJang> 2015년 아얄씨 우분투-코 체널   최고의 명언  -->  " 유전 즐겜 무전 노겜    ... .입니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ"
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서글픈 세상 입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 내일부터는 mongoDB 스터디 나가네요.
<ipeter> 떨립니닫.
<ipeter> 발표하는거 정말 싫어하는데..ㅠ
<ipeter> 어쩔 수 없겠죠.
<autowiz> 와우 피터님 공부 열심히 하시네요 오오
<autowiz> 대단 하십니다 ^^
<ipeter> 오즈님만 저 가르쳐주시면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 오즈님의 모든것을 갖고 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 사실 하둡 주말반 5주 수업 들었는데
<ipeter> 남는게 없어서 속상합니다.
<ipeter> 그냥 제가 찾아보고 공부하는게 더 많은것 같다는...
<autowiz> 남는게 있을겁니다 분명
<autowiz> 처음엔 잘 드러나지 않아서 그럴껍니다.
<autowiz> 저를 가지고 싶으시다니 이런 야하여라...
<autowiz> 올 초 정도에 들어온 신입은 제가 서버설치랑 웹페이지 설정 같은거 연습하라고 방법을 알려줬는데
<autowiz> 지맘대로 웹호스팅으로 페이지를 올려놨더군요 ㅋㅋㅋ 환장 하겠다는
<ipeter> 올초면...거의 1년 되었겠군요.
<ipeter> 전도 유망한 신입. 젊고 예쁜 신입...
<ipeter> 전 노친네 소리를 듣고 있습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 늙고 못생긴 오즈
<PotatoGim> 오즈님... 책이...
<PotatoGim> 제 가방에...
<JasonJang> 책'이라서 다행! 지갑, 손전화, 속옷이라면 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mJ7PNWF6/Screenshot_2015-12-10-14-48-49-1.png
<autowiz> 사실은 제가 그 가방안에 들어가고 싶었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 책 일부러 넣어둔건데요 시간은 안나겠지만 시간나면 한번 보시라고 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 오호~ 제목?
<autowiz> 재미있는 제품이 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://lanstore.co.kr/goods_detail.php?goodsIdx=11714
<autowiz> 이름하여 빨대
<autowiz> 주무실기 직전 이신가요 이시간에 다 들어오시고 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://soob.me/%EB%8B%B9%EC%8B%A0%EC%9D%98-%EA%B0%99%EC%9E%96%EC%9D%80-%EC%8A%A4%ED%83%80%ED%8A%B8%EC%97%85-%EC%95%84%EC%9D%B4%EB%94%94%EC%96%B4%EB%A5%BC-%EB%B9%BC%EC%95%97%EA%B8%B8%EA%B9%8C%EB%B4%90-%EA%B1%B1/
<autowiz> 저녁들은 드시고 일하시나요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 글꼴 설정 화면 에서 스크립트 라는건 뭘의미하는지 아시는분 계시옵니까?
<autowiz> 네? 포테토님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 더불어 우분투에서 libssh-dev 랑 libssh2-1-dev 랑 차이가 뭔가요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 왜 찾아보는데도 차이를 발견을 못할까요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> http://www.libssh2.org/libssh2-vs-libssh.html 죄송합니다. 일단은 차이점을 설명해주는 페이지를 찾았습니다.
<JasonJang> 지나는 길에 가산돼지털 단지역인데....불야성에 술 취한 젊은이들 엄청 많네요.
<JasonJang> 위와 같은데... 지금도 컴 앞에서 일하시는 여러분들은 참~ 복 받으실겁니다. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 음.. 젊은이들.. 기준이 어떻게 되나요?
<JasonJang> auto wiz    postscript 의 준말 입니다.
<JasonJang> 하하하 오랜만입니다. pchero_ work    미혼자들=젊은이들 ?
<pchero_work> 넵 오랫만입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<JasonJang> 또는 아직 안늙은이들? ㅎ
<JasonJang> 오호~ 글고보니 곧 늙은이 된다죠? 축하해야 할지~ 애도해야할지~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ^^;;;;
<JasonJang> 22:37 <JasonJang> 오호~ 글고보니 곧 기혼자  된다죠? 축하해야 할지~ 애도해야할지~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 아직 시간이 많이 남았어요.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> (그 많이 남았다는 시간 충분히, 후회없이 즐기세요.  ^^)   축하합니다.
<autowiz> 음냐냐
<autowiz> 11시가 다 되어 가네요
<autowiz> 19일이 우분투 코리아 10주년 모임이라고 합니다.
<autowiz> 최대한 그날 오셔서 얼굴 뵈도 되구요.
<autowiz> 아니면 20일날 뵙는건 어떨까 싶습니다만. 이틀연속이라 힘들려나 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 이사간지 반년 넘은 사람이 우리집 주소로 물건을 받는건 어찌 해야 할까요
<samahui_tp> 아내가 선생님인데 그쪽으로 오는 선물등 뇌물로 보이는걸 자꾸 저희집으로 받아놓고 택배하고만 통화를 해서 잘못보냈으니 그냥 놓고 가라고하고 나중에 찾으러 다니는데 이거 슬슬 짜증나네요
<samahui_tp> 오늘도 집에 그런 택배가 와있다는데... 확 한번 업어버려야 할지... 신고를 해야할지..
<samahui_tp> 참... 세입자였던 정이 있어서 그냥 넘어가주려 했더니 벌써 세번째네요
<samahui_tp> ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui_tp> 퇴근해서 들고 집으로 가버릴까 하는 달콤한 유혹도 드네요.
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 저녁들 보내세요
<samahui_tp> 전 이만 퇴근합니다~~~
<autowiz> http://poisontongue.sisain.co.kr/m/post/2098
<autowiz> 우와 이거 좀 기네요 ㅠㅠ 재미는 좀 있었습니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 한동안 연락이 안되던 사람이 깜짝 선물로 뭘 할려고 하다보면
<autowiz>  위와같은 상황도 종종 생기지 않을까 싶습니다.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3879818
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요...ㅜ 정신이 없네요;
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 책 감사합니다...ㅜ
<samahui_TP> 퇴근하려 했더니 일 좀 전달하고 가야하는데 이놈들이 야식사러가서 감감 무소식... 전화도 안맏는군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아이고 고생이 많으십니다.
<autowiz> 양준혁 ㅋㅋ 컨셉인가 사심인가
<autowiz> 포테토 책 열심히보고 나중에 알려주삼 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 오즈님
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 취업자리 있나요.
<ipeter_> autowiz: 취업시켜주세요.
<ipeter_> autowiz: 오즈님 밑이면 헤쳐나갈 수 있을 것 같습니다.
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 사마휘님 취업시켜달랠까봐 quit 해버리셨다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> UI 나 리눅스커널 이나 C++ 로 OS 프로그램 짜시면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 오시지요
<ipeter_> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 전부 다 배워야하네요.
<ipeter_> 리눅스 커널, ui C++
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 별일없이 잘 계시나요.
<ipeter_> 오늘 운동을 했더니 몸이 피곤하네요.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Work^Seony> 어제 아이폰6s 샀는데, 기존에 쓰던 앱이 판매 중단되서 설치가 안되니 짜증나네요. 유료인데...
<Work^Seony> 개발을 중단했으면, 마지막 버전까지는 쓰게 해주던가 해야되는데 아예 내려버린 거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 챈섭 쿨하군욬
<Work^Seony> 챈섭이 아니라 제가 한 겁니다
<Work^Seony> 나중에 오시면 풀어드리면 되죠
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-11
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 홀녀님. 안녕하세요
<autowiz> H 님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오즈님 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 오즈...
<ipeter> 오즈...
<autowiz> 네 하이요
<ipeter> 오즈의 마법사...!!!
<samahui_TP> 푸하하하하 좋은 아침 입니다
<samahui_TP> 저 오늘 꽁트 찍는 중입니다
<autowiz> 스템프도 아니고
<autowiz> 꽁트처럼 어이없거나 웃음만 나오느 상황이시라는 말씀이신거겠죠?
<autowiz> 안드로이드도 기가특성마다 안드로이드 OS 버젼이 다른데
<autowiz> 구형 모델 쓰다가 신형 모델 옮기면서
<autowiz> 동작안하는 앱이 몇개있어서ㅜ
<samahui_x220FR> 맛점들 하시고 오후에도 힘내세요~
<samahui_tp> 불금에는 불끈~!
<samahui_tp> ㅑㅕ ㅌㅌ                                                                                                                                       ㅣ;;'                                                                                                                         ㅏ
<autowiz> 부대찌게 먹고 왔습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 불금에는 불끔
<autowiz> 불끄면 뭐하지 므흣 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어플라이언스 장비 (네트워크 보안) 만드는데
<autowiz> 하드에어 레이드로 할지 소프트웨어 레이드로 할지 고민입니다.
<autowiz> 하드웨어 레이드가 좀 안정적일거 같기도 한데 사용자가 직접 컨트롤하는거면 상관 없는데 레이드카드 제조사가 제공해주는 관리 페이지 말고 별도로 저희 입맛대로 관리  페이지 만들기가 힘들거같고
<autowiz> 소프트웨어 레이드 중에 하드 고장시 다른 명령어 없이 그냥 디스크만 핫스왑으로 바꿔끼면 동작 하는 소프트웨어가 있을까요?
<jun_> 맛점하고 왔습니다~~~
<jun_> 근데 뒷꿈치가 아파서 병원갈 예정입니다..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아. 옛날 놋북 우분투 설치해서 서버로 돌리는데
<ipeter> 하드가 80기가다보니
<ipeter> 집에서 남아도는 500 흐흐디 달아주려고 클론질라 usb부팅해서 시도해보려는순가
<ipeter> 간
<ipeter> usb부팅 지원을 안하네요.
<ipeter> (털썩)
<ipeter> 하긴 이제 10년이 다되가는 놋북 어쩌겠나요.
<ipeter> 지금 전원키면 돌아가주는것에 대해 감지덕지 해야죠.
<jun_> ........
<ipeter> 그냥 아예 다시 세팅해볼까요.....
<ipeter> 500gb로 달고...다시 우분투 14.04 서버 설치해주고..
<ipeter> 고민입니다.
<samahui_x220FR> 복사해서 돌리세요
<samahui_x220FR> sudo dd if=/dev/sda(원본하드) of=/dev/sdb(스스디)
<samahui_x220FR> 요래 복사해주고 파티션 제구성 해주면 되죠
<samahui_x220FR> grub 만져주고요
<autowiz> 어떻게 만져야 하나요?
<autowiz> 왼쪽에서 오른쪽으로? 오른쪽에서 왼쪽으로?
<Seony> 잘 쓰다듬어주세요
<autowiz> 쓰담쓰담이 답이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 전에 카파 는 제 능력 밖입니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 아무것도 안보입니다.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 이제 고만하셔도 되요.  중앙전산실에서 전화왔어요
<autowiz> 이미 회의하셨겠네요
<Seony> sql injection 내부테스트로도 하지말라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 오늘 회의 했어요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 네트웍단에서 경보 뜨긴 떳나봅니다.
<Seony> 네 모니터링 시스템에 계속 잡히니까 좀 그런가봐요
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내부 사이트는 안전하다고 잠정 결론 내리는 대신, 아는 동생이 만든 사이트를 희생양으로 삼아서 시범을 보여줬습니다.
<Seony> 디비 구조에 테이블 구조 그대로 다 보여주고, 디비를 아예 덤프해서 보여주는 정도까지 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 저번에 모 사이트 가서 직접 시험을 보여줬는데 , 거기는 시큰둥 하더라구요 꽤나 크리티컬 한거였는데
<autowiz> CCTV 중계용 인코더가 DMZ 같은 위치에 있는데 이게 내부단으로 그냥 치고 들어올 수 있어서
<autowiz> telnet 통해서 들어오면 방화벽 우회 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네 그거 무서운 건데...
<autowiz> 내부단은 따로 보안 장비 없이 비번은 초간단 ㅠㅠ  지대로 털리면 아이고 생각하기도 싫습니다.
<autowiz> 서니님 동내 분들은 좀 신경 써서 들어 주시던가요?
<Seony> 아주 재밌어하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 재미 있다라 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다들 집에서 따라하고 있고 막 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러니까, 뭔가를 실제로 터는 모습을 보기가 쉽지않잖아요
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 동네분들이란?  교내?
<Seony> 네 학교 직원들요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단, 중앙전산실에서 sql injection을 감지할 수 있다는 점에서 다들 안심하더라구요
<autowiz> IPS 에서 잘 잡아낼껍니..  https 던데 ...
<autowiz> 로그를 분석해서 집중화 해서 점검하는 솔루션이 들어가 있을지도
<JasonJang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pno1BKjSd3w&feature=youtu.be
<ipeter> 맥마우스 클릭감이 별로 안좋아서
<ipeter> 도저히 오피스 작업 못하겠네요.
<ipeter> samahui_x220FR: 대박. 감사합니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 한번 확인해보겠습니다.
<samahui_x220FR> 우분투 마이그레이션 으로 검색하시면 보다 자세한 정보 찾기 쉬울겁니다
<ipeter> 오홋
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 덜덜덜하네요.
<ipeter> samahui_x220FR: 정말 감사합니다..ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_x220FR> 지명당하니 팅기는군요
<samahui_x220FR> 간단하게 정리해드릴게요
<ipeter> ???
<ipeter> 아...
<ipeter> 매직마우스 사용하는 interface는 좋은데,
<ipeter> 생각보다 클릭질과 움직임이 힘들어서
<ipeter> 마우스를 그냥 일반 마우스로 바꾸었습니다.
<autowiz> 또 튕기시는구나 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/uGb3jrBU/Screenshot_2015-12-11-15-53-39-1.png
<fmowl10> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 어 홀리찡 오늘은 빨간게 2개네요
<autowiz> 개인적으로 저는 파란색이 더 좋다는 ......
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui__> nn
<samahui__> ㅜㅜ
<samahui__> 컴이 다운되었어요
<samahui_X220> 겨우 작업한거 살렸네요
<samahui_X220> 이놈의 노트북이 하루가 멀다하고 충전만 해주면 다운먹는군요
<samahui_X220> ㅡㅡ
<samahui_X220> ipeter: 혹시 모르니 원본 잘 놔두고 작업 확인 하신후 지우건 쌂건 하세요
<ipeter> samahui_X220: 쵝5
<ipeter> 정말 감사합니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 진짜 감사합니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_X220> 별말씀을요
<samahui_X220> 전 이만 퇴근합니다. ㅋㅋ 칼퇴근을 넘어선 조기퇴근!!!
<samahui_X220> 불금들 보내세요~
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가세요.
<jun_> 오랫만에 사무실에 앉아서 일하려니.... 이상하네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 엉덩이가 근질근질~
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다. 다음주에 뵈요.^^
<autowiz> 이제복귀
<autowiz> 사무실 불금 고고싱야~
<sungyo> 서버 7대, 데스크탑 4대 정도 로그 받아내는데 5기가 정도면 넉넉할까요??
<sungyo> 6개월 이하로요.
<sungyo> 서버 7대라봤자 가동량 5% 내외지만요..
<sungyo> (다 시험용 서버에요)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 어떤서버인가요?
<autowiz> 웹서버?
<sungyo> 아니, 개발용이란게 맞겠네요.
<sungyo> dhcp(젠타이얼) 한대, 가상머신용 1대
<autowiz> 5기가가 살짝 간당할거 같기도 한데 개발이니까 별로 안쌓일거 같기도 하구요 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 가상머신 내에 개인용 파일 서버나..뭐 그런것들이에요.
<sungyo> 대부분 파일 서버지만요.
<autowiz> 그냥 쓰시다가 모자라면 압축하고
<autowiz> 그래도 모자라면 확장하고 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> sungyo, 히사시부리..!!
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<razGon_LeO660m> 다들 불금중이신가요?
<autowiz> 불금이라 불장난 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅌㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 아이폰5s 쓰던거 팔려고 내놨는데 안팔리네요
<autowiz> 매물은 좀 나오는 편인가요?
<Work^Seony> 그닥 많이 나오는 것 같진 않아요
<autowiz> 아이폰은 중고 매물 가격대가 높기는한데 가끔 거래가 좀 적은때가 있는거 같기도 하고
<Work^Seony> 예전엔 안그랬었거든요...
<autowiz> 6s 나온지 얼마 안되서 사람들이 고민중이라서 그런건지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 예전 4s 팔 때는, 올리자마자 며칠 안되서 다 팔았는데
<Work^Seony> 요즘 미국 통신사에, 없던게 생겼어요
<Work^Seony> 한국은 옛날부터 있었던 건데, 폰 가격을 매월 나눠서 내는거요...
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서 2년 계약이면, 24개월 동안 폰 가격을 나눠서 내는 방식이 이제서야 생겼거든요...
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 이렇게 쓰면 굳이 폰 사는데 비싼 돈이 안들어가니까, 다들 이걸로 사서 수요가 없는건지... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 확실히 그럴 수 도 있겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-12
<Work^Seony> 연말 파티한다고 부서 사람들 모여서 점심 식사하면서 선물파티 했는데 무지 재밌었네요.  이런 다른 문화의 행사를 비디오로 남기면 좋을텐데 아쉽군요...
<JasonJang> 본토의 verizon 사에서는 위와 같은 contract 이 예전부터 있었는데...하와이만 늦었나? 암튼~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 선물 규칙이 $10 이하였거든요
<Work^Seony> 해킹하는 게임이 또 새로 나왔네요
<Work^Seony> HackNet
<Work^Seony> http://hacknet-os.com/
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 예전에 맥 하드 교체해줬는데
<ipeter_> 구형 hhd에 자료를 외장하드 형태로 꼽아
<ipeter_> 자료를 빼려는데 안되네요.
<ipeter_> 이거 도리가 없나요?
<ipeter_> 권한이 없다고 나옵니다.
<ipeter_> 현재 우분투에다 꼽아서 확인하고 있습니다.
<ipeter_> 문제는 권한이 없다고 나옵니다.
<Work^Seony> sudo로 마운트 해보세요
<ipeter_> 감사합니다.
<ipeter_> 확인해보겠습니다~
<pchero> 허미..
<pchero> Gerrit.. 적응하기 힘드네요.. -_-;;;
<ipeter_> 써니님
<ipeter_> 감사합니다.
<ipeter_> 많이 배웠습니다.
<ipeter_> 파일시스템이 달라서 이것저것 설치하여 hdfplus지원해주도록 유틸도 설치하고..
<ipeter_> 리드온리 마운트라서 그것도 바꿔주는것으로 옵션주는거 배우고..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 감사합니다..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오오 잘 해결하셨네요
<ipeter_> 결론은...하드 떼서 훔쳐가면 다 까서 볼 수 있는건가요...?
<Work^Seony> 참고로, read-only 마운트가 기본값인건, read-write는 되도록 하지말라는 얘기로 받아들이시면 됩니다..
<ipeter_> 약간은 무섭네요.
<Work^Seony> 하드 훔치면, 당연한 거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 무섭군요..
<Work^Seony> 그게 걱정되시면, 파일볼트로 통째로 암호화하세요
<ipeter_> 리눅스나 맥이 보안이 강하다는것은 어떤면에서 받아들여야할까요?
<Work^Seony> 무섭다고 하기에는, 하드디스크 자체를 훔쳐가는게 쉬운 일이 아니잖아요
<ipeter_> 약간은 개념에 미숙한것 같아요.
<ipeter_> 네네..
<ipeter_> 외장하드 잃어버리지 않도록 조심해야겟군요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 보안이 강하다는게, 컴퓨터를 분해해서 하드를 뜯어가도 데이터가 걱정없다는 의미로 받아들이셨군요
<Work^Seony> 맥에 시스템 설정 => 보안 을 보시면 FileVault 2라는게 있습니다
<ipeter_> 네네
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크 전체를 통째로 암호화시켜주는 프로그램이에요
<Work^Seony> 그거 쓰시면, 하드 훔쳐가도 내용 못봅니다
<ipeter_> 헐퀴
<ipeter_> 우와..모르는게 제게는 약이었군요.
<Work^Seony> 대신, 하드디스크 성능이 반으로 줄어요
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 헙
<Work^Seony> 당연한 얘기죠...
<Work^Seony> 쓸 때 암호화시켜야하니까
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 다르게 얘기하면, 비번 까먹으시면 본인 데이터 고스란히 날리는 겁니다
<ipeter_> 쓰기 속도가 오래 걸린다는 말로 받아들이면 되나요?(하드디스크 성능이 반으로 줄어든다는 말씀이요)
<ipeter_> 푸헐.....
<Work^Seony> 네.  쓰기 속도가 암호화 안했을 때보다 30% ~ 50% 더 오래 걸려요
<ipeter_> 헐..
<ipeter_> 양날의 검이네요.
<ipeter_> 무섭습니다.
<Work^Seony> 양날의 검은 아닌거 같은데요..
<ipeter_> 비번 까먹으면 그 하드 통째로 날려야하다니..
<Work^Seony> 그만큼 데이터가 중요한 사람이 사용하는 하드디스크에, 성능이 그리 중요하진 않잖아요..
<ipeter_> 그런가요?
<ipeter_> 흠..
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 그만큼 중요한 데이터가 들어있는 사람이 설마 비번을 까먹겠어요?
<ipeter_> 아직 그런 보안을 많이 생각해보지 않아서...ㅠ
<ipeter_> 그렇겠네요.
<ipeter_> 말씀들어보니까요.
<Work^Seony> 양날의 검까진 아니구요, 약간 더 불편한 정도 뿐이에요
<ipeter_> 네...
<Work^Seony> 키고 끌 때마다 암호 입력하는 정도?
<ipeter_> 흠..
<ipeter_> 요즘 맥 키보드와, 마우스에 좀 그래요.
<Work^Seony> FileVault2 강력하니까 필요하시면 그거 쓰세요.
<ipeter_> 업무를 하는데(오피스) 키보드와 마우스가 좀 불편해서 기계식 키보드와 ms mouse물려씁니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 키보드까진 괜찮은데, 마우스는 2주 쓰다 바로 환불했어요
<ipeter_> 시스템을 사용할때는 맥키보드와 맥마우스가 최적화되어있으니 맥하드웨어가 편하구요.
<ipeter_> 파일볼트2 알아보겠습니다..ㅠ 진짜 감사하비다.
<Work^Seony> 걍 시스템 설정 열어서 보안 누르면 바로 나와요
<ipeter_> 아직은 단축키가 서툴러서 마우스 키보드 사용하는데 단축키때문에 불편해 죽겠네요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 애플에서 제공해주는 기본 프로그램이거든요
<ipeter_> 파일볼트 말이죠?
<Work^Seony> 네
<ipeter_> 휴...
<ipeter_> 미션컨트롤같은 그런 작업들이 어서 단축키로 익숙해져야하는데 그렇지 못하다보니 시스템 사용할때 맥키보드가 아직은 좋고...작업시에는 기계식 키보드가 좋아요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 맥이 업무에 좋긴 좋네요.
<Work^Seony> 저는, 볼륨 조절이랑 화면 밝기 조절 때문에 맥 키보드 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 근데 한국은 온통 오피스 천국이라 정말 피해갈 수 없는 오피스 노예예요.
<Work^Seony> 미션 컨트롤 같은건 기계식 키보드로도 제어할 수 있거든요
<ipeter_> 맞아요. 그것도 꿀이예요.
<ipeter_> 네..컨트롤 윗 화살표..
<Work^Seony> 근데 제가 기계식 키보드를 안쓰는 이유가, 제꺼가 텐키리스가 아니다보니까 손에 무리가 가서 잘 안쓰게 되네요
<Work^Seony> 애플 키보드 엄청 작잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅠ근데 화면 전환같은것 하려면 (좌우) 그것은 컨트롤 옆화살표인데 항상 손이 움직여야해서 좀 그래요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 네네
<Work^Seony> 앞으로 기계식 사게될 기회가 오면, 반드시 가장 작은걸 사려구요...
<ipeter_> 저 기계식 키보드 텐키리스 써요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 기계식 텐키리스 좋아요.
<ipeter_> 한국에 오셨을때 하나 업어가세요.
<Work^Seony> 키보드에서 마우스 왔다갔다하는데 손목에 부담이 많이 가네요
<ipeter_> 일단 일할때 번거로워요..
<ipeter_> 일할때는 단축키의 노예가 되어야한다는...ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 요즘엔 system 76에 꽂혀서 또 그놈만 보는데,
<ipeter_> 맥을 업무에서 쓰다보니 또 우분투는 어색해집니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  보통 그래서 개발자들은 자기만의 개발 플랫폼을 정해놓고 일하죠..
<ipeter_> 솔직히 전....우분투가 좀 더 좋은거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 운영체제 왔다갔다하는게 업무에 지장 줄 정도로 힘드시면, 하나만 정하세요
<ipeter_> 네...
<ipeter_> 맥은 좋은데 애매해요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 맥에 가상머신으로 리눅스 깔아서 개발하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 생각보다 문제 발생시 레퍼런스 찾는게 맥은 어려워요...ㅠ
<ipeter_> 우분투는 진짜 애스크 우분투에 없는게 없을정도인데요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 맥 앱스토어에 좋은 개발툴이 많아서 좀 좋긴한데, 저도 역시 아직은 리눅스가 좀 더 편해서 가상머신으로 핵려합니다..
<ipeter_> 문제는 한국에서는 쓰기 정말 힘든거 같아요.ㅠ
<ipeter_> 그리고 허세 맥 간지가 탐나긴 하죠.
<ipeter_> 딱 맞는 os가 없긴해요.
<Work^Seony> 리눅스든 맥이든 한국에서는 둘 다 힘들긴 하죠...
<Work^Seony> 맥에서 윈도우 가상머신 띄우고 리눅스도 가상머신으로 띄우세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 서피스북 탐나는데 그것도 가격이 ㅎ덜덜 하더라구요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 맥에서는 가상머신 돌려요. 윈도우요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 우분투에서도 가상머신으로 윈도우 돌리구요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 윈도우도 돌리고 리눅스도 돌리면 되죠
<ipeter_> 그러고보면 윈도우 짱..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 둘 다 돌리면 되잖아요..
<ipeter_> 네네..
<Work^Seony> 가상머신에 리눅스 설치하실 때,
<Work^Seony> gui로 하지마시고 서버버전으로 설치하시면, 램 1기가만 줘도 되요
<hooni> 안녕하세요...!!
<hooni> 우분투 14.04 사용자 입니다..
<ipeter_> 헐
<ipeter_> 1기가로 가능한가요?
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 네 서버버전은 1기가만 줘도 됩니다..
<ipeter_> 저도 14.04 사용하고 있습니다.
<ipeter_> 헐...
<hooni> 입력된 한글이 사라지는 현상이 있어 방문하였습니다..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<hooni> 이런 경험이 있으시면 해결 방법 공유 부탁드립니다..
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 없네요
<ipeter_> 저는 한글 입력시 맨 끝자리글자가 커서를 옮겨 다른곳에 찍었을때 그곳에 묻어 나는 오류가 있긴 하지만
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 쿨하다? 단호한 답이다? ㅋ
<ipeter_> 그냥 참고 사용합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ipeter_, 그런 문제의 경우는, 항상 글 끝에 스페이스바를 한 번 치는 습관을 들이시면 편합니다 ㅎㅎ
<hooni> 저도 묻어나는 오류를 갖고 있습니다..
<JasonJang> 한글은 ibus ? 또는 IME 가 뭐요? 그리고 없어지는 한글은 어느 앱에서 없어져요?
<ipeter_> 아이고. 진짜 많이 배우네요. 감사합니다.
<hooni> 음.. 스페이스바를 한 번 치는 습관을 들여야 겠네요...
<hooni> ibus 입니다..
<Work^Seony> 참고로,
<hooni> gedit를 주로 사용해요..
<Work^Seony> 우분투를 영문으로 쓰시면 그런 현상은 없습니다.
<Work^Seony> 영문 환경에 한글 ibus를 조합하시면 그런 현상이 안생기는 것으로 알고있어요...
<Work^Seony> (제가 그렇게 쓰거든요)
<hooni> location을 영문으로 바꾸어 볼께요...ㅎㅎ
<hooni> 아네... 알겠습니다... 도움주셔서 감사합니다..
<hooni> 저기 혹시, squid 프록시를 우분투와 freebsd 중 어느 OS에서 사용하는게 좋을까요..??
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 사용량이 어느정도에요?
<Work^Seony> 수백대 아님 수천대 규모?
<hooni> 예상은 3,000대로 잡고 있어여...
<Work^Seony> 음...  그렇담 프비가 좀 더 낫지않을까 싶긴 한데, 제 생각엔 리눅스도 괜찮을 것 같네요
<hooni> 아네, 알겠습니다. 유투브 캐슁이 https로 인해 어렵다고 하는데 해결 방법이 있을까요..??
<ircCloud^Seony> 이해가ㅜ잘  안가네요
<hooni> 저도 이해가 가지 않더라구요...ㅜㅜ;; 이건 돌려보고 증상을 봐야 할 것 같아요...
<hooni> 도움 주셔서 감사합니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 제가 관리하는 곳은 https 아니면 안되는 환경인데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> https 때문에 문제 생긴다는 얘기는 처음 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<hooni> 유투부도 유료화가 되서 그런지 사용자 증명을 해야 하기 때문에 캐슁이 어려운거 같다는 생각이 들어여..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 프록시 캐싱...
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 그건 저도 안해봐서 확실히 모르겠네요...
<hooni> 네에, 알겠습니다.. 함, 돌려보고 막히면 방문드릴께요...^^* 도움 주셔서 감사합니다...꾸벅~~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 유튜브 유료화 대상이 어디까지에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그냥 돈 내고 보는 방송들이군요....
<ipeter_> 휴...
<ipeter_> 샤워하고 왔습니다.
<autowiz> http://movie.daum.net/moviedetail/moviedetailMain.do?movieId=89203
<autowiz> 제목이 ㅎㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> http://movie.daum.net/moviedetail/moviedetailMain.do?movieId=86233
<autowiz> 수지 영화 찍었군요 음...
<autowiz> 기회가 되면 보고 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 친구놈 한테 전화왔는데
<autowiz> 사무실 누구컴퓨터가 랜섬웨어 감염됐는데
<autowiz> 확실히 네트웍을 타고 다니는게 맞는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그나마 컴좀 한다는 친구 컴 한대 빼놓고 초토화 라는군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> $500 을 불렀다는데 먹튀 할거 같기도 하고 음...
<autowiz> 일단 조언은 포기하고 포멧하라고 했는데 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 먹튀 당했다는 글은 최소한 저는 못 봤어요.
<autowiz> 랜섬웨어 걸리면 돈을 주면 복구가 가능 할 수 도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> *.HWP 는 괜챦더라고요, *.jpg, *.pdf, *xls 등은 쥐약
<autowiz> 사실 저도 귀찮고 힘들어서 백업이 별로 없네요
<autowiz> 온라인 백업 이야 랜섬웨어 걸리면 같이 날아가느너고
<JasonJang> 온라인 빽업을 하더라도, 수동 동기화 시키시길...
<HolyKnight> http://kotone.egloos.com/7072497
<autowiz> 홀리찡은 어떻게 보시나요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 폐인수준으로 게임을 하는거 자체가 잘못됐다고 봅니다.
<autowiz> 아이템이랑 캐릭 팔아도 돈이 좀 됐을거 같은데 그런부분 합의 없었던건 경제적으로 좀 아쉬운 부분이네요.
<autowiz> 게임보다는 아내가 소중한건데 , 자기 혼자만 좋자고 저지른일이면 몰라도 서로의 미래를 위해서 한 일일텐데 이혼은 너무하네요. 그보다 그정도로 이혼할정도면 이혼하는게 나은거 같습니다.
<autowiz> http://www.onday.or.kr/wp/?p=9223#movie
<autowiz> 연말이니까 크리스마스니까 가족들 생각한번씩 하시고 가시지요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 우와. 맥이 비싸긴 비싸네요.
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 맥 꺼는 대부분 비싸지용 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 제가 관심 있는 모델이 이녀석이거든요
<ipeter_> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=B280179563&frm3=V2
<ipeter_> 근데 이녀석 성능에 맞춰서 맥을 계산해보니 150만원이 드네요.
<ipeter_> 학교 할인 받아도요.
<ipeter_> =_=
<autowiz> 뭐 맥이야 예전부터 그래왔으니 새삼 놀랍니도 않습니다.
<ipeter_> 도대체 맥이 뭐길래...
<ipeter_> 전 저기다가 우분투만 설치해서 써도 감지덕지 할텐데요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 스카이레이크 CPU 가 윈도우즈 7 이나 8 이 설치가 안될 수 도 있는줄 앎니다.
<autowiz> 저는 리눅스 설치 실패 했습니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 한가지 모델밖에 안해보긴 했는데
<ipeter_> 헐
<autowiz> 사용기라던가 미리 찾아보시고 구입하시길... 근데 저모델 상당히 잘 나왔네요 가격도 저렴한거 같고
<ipeter_> 스카이레이크에 윈8, 우분투가 설치 안될수도 있다구요?
<autowiz> 아직까지이지요 CPU 마이크로 코드 업데이트가 안된거 같다는 생각이 들었습니다.
<autowiz> 설치할려고 부팅하다가 BSOD 나 리눅스는 설치들어갈려다가 멈춥니다.
<autowiz> 음... 구글 찾아보니 저만 그런거 같기도 하네요
<autowiz> 다들 잘 설치하는것도 같은데 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 흠..
<ipeter_> 무섭다.
<ipeter_> 저모델 사고 싶은데...
<ipeter_> 문제는 이 집채만한
<ipeter_> 15인치 놋북이 아직 쌩쌩해서 어쩔수 없네요.
<ipeter_> 아이고 이놈 들고 스터디 나갔다오면
<ipeter_> 허리가 끊어지듯 아파요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 이제 놋북은 무조건 종잇장을 들고 다니자...생각했는데 이놈이 떠오르네요.
<ipeter_> 휴.
<autowiz> 허리를 튼튼히 ~~ 으샤 으샤
<ipeter_> 지름신이 왔는데 어찌 이겨낼지 걱정입니다.
<ipeter_> 제 놋북만 바라봐야겠어요.
<autowiz> 백팩 매고 다녀도 그렇게 무겁나요?
<autowiz> 메다 가 맞는 표현이군요
<autowiz> 아니군요 매다가 맞는 표현이군요
<autowiz> 그게 아니라 메다 가 맞는 표현이라고 합니다. 으~ 네이버 지식인 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 제꺼 2.6키로는 될듯해요.
<autowiz> 저도 1.5kg 이상 노트북은 바라보지 않는데
<autowiz> 게임밍 노트북 은 어쩔 수 없으니 허용하고
<ipeter_> 오잉?!
<autowiz> 노트북을 두대를 사용하세요
<ipeter_> 오즈님 게임도 하셨어요?
<autowiz> 가벼운거 무거운거 ㅋ~
<autowiz> 저 레이싱 게임이랑 FPS 광입니다.
<autowiz> 겜방 가끔가지만 한번가면 10시간동안 화장실도 안가고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 진짜 무거운놈은 그냥 집에다 서버용내지 저장용으로 두고
<ipeter_> 가벼운 놋북 학교 가지고 다니면서 쓰고 싶어요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 진짜로..ㅠ
<autowiz> 아니면 30만원짜리
<autowiz> 저렴한 노트북을 사나 사시던가요
<ipeter_> 110만원이면 비싸긴 하죠.
<ipeter_> 오늘 갑자기 영화보고싶긴 하네요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 심야영화 한편 보고 올까요.
<autowiz> 그러시지요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 8기가에 256이면 정말 잘 나왔네요.
<ipeter_> 110만원이라니..
<ipeter_> 참아야겠죠 참아야겠죠 참아야겠죠...ㅠ
<autowiz> 미래에 일어날 일은 두가지 입니다.
<autowiz> 어느순간 갑자기 싹 잊고 살거나 , 아니면 해당 제품을 손에 들고 있거나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 영화표가 9장이나 있네요.
<autowiz> 통장에 여유가 많거나 저 제품이 너무너무 갖고 싶다 면 2번을
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 이거 언제 다 쓰죠.
<autowiz> 아니면 1번을 추천
<ipeter_> 흠...
<ipeter_> 통장에 여유는 없습니다.
<autowiz> 학교에가서 영화 같이 볼 사람을 찾아보시지요
<ipeter_> 저제품을 아주 가지고 싶긴한데...ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ 컴퓨터는 많아지면 많아질수록 관리도 안되고 아주 힘들어집니다.
<autowiz> (다만 너무 갖고 싶어서 사도 처음엔 좋다가 일주일 이주일 지나면 시큰둥해 집니다 )
<autowiz> 그냥 딱 잊어버리세요 어짜피 제품은 시간이 지나면 더 좋은게 나옵니다. 진리입니다.
<ipeter_> 맞아요.
<ipeter_> 특히 ssd보면서 느낍니다.
<ipeter_> 가격이 다운되니...전체 놋북가격도 스펙에비해 다운되는 느낌이예요.
<ipeter_> 근데 이제 ddr4나오면서 또다시 가격은 상승할것 같은 느낌이 듭니다.
<sungyo> razGon_LeO660m :  이제야 봤네요..
<sungyo> razGon_ xCh2 :  이제야 봤네요..
<sungyo> 좀 지저분하긴 할텐데,  챗 로그를 syslog에 던지고, logcheck을 통해서, 누군가가 저를 찾을 때 노티를 받게 해도 되겠어요.
<sungyo> 감당할수 없을만큼 로그가 지저분해지겠지만요...음? 생각해보니 logcheck에 감시로그 대상으로 지정하면 되겠..
<LinDol> 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> LinDol  꾸벅..
<LinDol> :) 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://www.vonzone.kr/%ec%84%9c%eb%b9%84%ec%8a%a4-%eb%b2%a4%ec%b9%98%eb%a7%88%ed%82%b9%ec%9d%98-%eb%b3%b8%ec%a7%88/
<sungyo> "그 서비스가 왜 그렇게 만들어졌는지에 대한 이유를 찾는 것이다."
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 저는 저를 벤치마킹좀 해야할거 같습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 일명 : 왜 태어났니~~
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 혹시 navicat 사용하시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 혹시 lvm 해제해보신분 계신가요?
<HolyKnight> 둘다
<HolyKnight> 안해봤네유
<autowiz> 해제하면 되지요 기본적으론 깨질껍니다만.
<ipeter> 근데 설치할때부터 lvm으로 설치하는 바람에
<ipeter> 구동중에는 깰수가 없는것 같아요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 편안한 밤들 되고 계신가요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-13
<autowiz> 아침해가 떴습니다. 모두 자리에서 일어나서 기지게라도 한번 펴고 일하세요~~
<JasonJang> Hi ! aLL~
<JasonJang> sun gyo: "누군가가 저를 찾을 때 노티를 받게 해도 되겠어요." 의 용도라면 다른 몇가지 방법이 있어요.
<ipeter> 아아
<ipeter> 어쩌나요
<ipeter> 집에 돌리던 우분투 서버
<ipeter> lvm으로 설치하는 바람에 그거 풀어보겠다고 커맨드 날려본게
<ipeter> 비번을 넣어도 들어가지 않게 만든 요인이 된거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 소스는 백업했는데 mysql은 아직 덤프 못떴는데
<ipeter> 슬프네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 하드도 바꿔주려고 보니까
<ipeter> 10년전 놋북이라서 지금 쓰는 놋북 hdd도 아니네요.
<ipeter> 완전 허탈합니다.
<ipeter> 완전 날벼락이네요.
<LinDol> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> sata1 hdd 구하기도 힘드네요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아이고 이 구닥다리
<ipeter> 그래도 ddr1 ram이 2기가 짜리라구요!!!!!!
<ipeter> 제가 2006년 2월에 구매했네요
<ipeter> 그때 용던가서 136만원에 업어왔습니다.
<ipeter> 방금 영수증 확인했어요
<ipeter> 정말 새록새록하네요
<ipeter> 근데 아직도 우분투 서버로 잘 돌아가'던' 녀석이었습니다.
<ipeter> 아무래도 복구하기는 힘들꺼 같고,
<ipeter> 그냥 다시 우분투서버 씨디로 다시 설치해야할것 같네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 근데 하드가 80기가라서
<ipeter> 중고나라에가서
<ipeter> sata1 놋북하드 알아보니까
<ipeter> 물건 자체가 없네요.
<ipeter> 나오자마자 날라가는듯 해요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 한...5만원이면 팔릴꺼 같은데요..
<ipeter> 팔까요...?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 양심상...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 제가 우분투 서버를 lvm으로 설치한 이유가 있었군요.
<ipeter> 우분투 서버 씨디 넣고 설치하니까 옵션이 두개가 lvm이고 기본옵션이 lvm으로 설치하게끔 되어 있네요.
<ipeter> 확실히 서버 모드 인스톨이라서  lvm이 기본옵션이 뜨는걸까요..;;;
<ipeter> 슬프네요.
<ipeter> 벌써 3년이 다되가는데, 그때는 아무것도 모르던 무지한 시절...ㅠ
<ipeter> 아..물론 지금도 무지합니다..ㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://m.ppomppu.co.kr/new/bbs_view.php?id=whatever&no=11678&category=
<ipeter> 슬프네요.
<ipeter> 전 연봉과 실력이 형편없습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> 7년차엥 4000 대면 중중타취 정도 일려나요?
<autowiz> 나~ 나나나 나나나 나나나 나 나나나     나나나 나~~
<ipeter> gb
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> svn다 맹글었네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저 전 서버가
<ipeter> 갑자기 root로그인이 안된다고하면
<ipeter> 털린거겠죠?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 싱글로 부팅해보시는건 어떠실지?
<ipeter> 오즈님 계셧군요.
<ipeter> 안뇽하세요.
<ipeter> 예전에 하도 서버 방치해두다가 오랫만에 들어가니 root로그인이 안되더라구요.
<ipeter> 뭐..털린건라 생각들었습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 루트 로그인은 기본적으런 막혀있는걸로 ( 아니면 로트 로그인은 "PermitRootLogin without-password" 그러니까 패스워드 인증은 루트 로그인 거부 , 인증서 로그인은 루트 로그인 허용
<ipeter> 주말 마무리 잘 하고 계신가요?
<ipeter> 그래도 오늘은 좀 뿌듯히 보냈네요.
<HolyKnight> 좋군유
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=43031101
<autowiz> 아이고 사고 심하게 났네요
<autowiz> 징후가 있었는지 선견지명이 있었는지몰라도 블박 촬영한 차량 운전자분 방어운전 잘 하시네요
<autowiz> 저도 저런식으로 주위 차들이 이상하다 싶으면 사고날 경우에 대한 시뮬레이션을 진행하면서 운전합니다
<autowiz> 보통 차량 사고 거의 안나보셨겠지만 ..  순간적이라 힘들 수 도 있지만 가능하면 피해가 적은쪽으로 피하셔야 합니다. 앞차 설때 가드레일을 박을지 앞차를 박을지 옆차를 박을지 , 옆차 선으로 피하다가 뒤차나 반대차량에 박힐지
<autowiz> 보통은 빠르게 피하는게 상책인데 간혹 그냥 앞차 박는게 나을때도 있더라구요
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<autowiz> 홀찡 혹시 연허증 있으신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-12
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 다시 한번 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 오~ 감자 안녕~ 오랜만이야~~
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ 저번 주에 끝나서 오늘부터 다시 출근이네요
<autowiz_> 고생 많았으~~ ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 어디 다치지는 않았어?
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ 병영캠프라...
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 손트고 막 그럴 수도 있어서 , 산골이라 많이 추웠을거 같아서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 사마휘님 안녀하세요~
<jun_> 씨게이트에 전화해서 상담원 연결받으려니 ARS조차 불친절하네요;;;
<jun_> 교환할 주소 불러주는데 너무 빨라서 5번을 듣고야 주소를 다 적었어요
<samahui_TP> 전 요몇일 TV때문에 말썽이네요
<samahui_TP> 일년전 중소기업 제품 싸길래 구입했더니 AS가 역시나 군요
<samahui_TP> 인아큐브라고 인아라는 회사 제품인데 이게 작년에 50인치대 제품이 50만원인지라 정말 저렴하길래 하나 질렀거든요
<jun_> 50인치가 50만원이면 싸긴한데...
<samahui_TP> 근데 딱 일년되니까 바로 백라이트 나가네요... 그래서 AS신청을 했는데 웃긴게 AS번호 TV에 붙어 있는건 총판업체고 계속 AS부서 연결해주겠다 연락주겠다만 반복이더라고요
<jun_> 고장나면 답이 없네요;;
<jun_> 크흠...1년만에 나갔다면 문제가 많네요
<samahui_TP> 그러다 화좀 내서 책임자 바꾸라니까 그제야 연결이 되었는데 ... AS지들 내부 규정상 끝났으니 37만원내고 새거 받아가라더군요
<samahui_TP> 근데 지금 그 제품 판매가가 37만원정도예요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> AS 하기 싫으니 그냥 새거 사라 더라고요
<samahui_TP> 그래서 따지고 따져서 AS해달라 했더니 해준다는데 이번에는 택배 수거 요청 했으니 보내달라고하고... 일주일 다되도록 택배가 안와요
<samahui_TP> 정말 저렴하면 저렴한 값을 하네요
<samahui_TP> 1년 정도 그냥 아무 생각없이 보고 버릴 생각이면 구입할만한 그런 제품이네요... 한마디로 사지 말아야죠
<jun_> 1년정도만 쓸 제품이라.... 50만원이 1년만 쓰고 버릴 제품가격이 되다니...안타깝네요
<autowiz_> 제조사가? 어디에요?
<samahui_TP> 인아 라는 곳이네요
<samahui_TP> 집사람 말이 오늘 아침에야 택배와서 가져갔다네요
<samahui_TP> 언제 돌아올지...
<samahui_TP> 전 오늘 약속땜시 점심 먹으러 일찍 나가요~ 즐거운 점심시간들 되세요
<JasonJang> 무척 오랜만이네요? head_irccloud 님
<head_irccloud> 오오
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 바빠서 못들어왔어요
<JasonJang> ^^   1 우선. ㅋ      예, 반갑습니다
<head_irccloud> 잘 지내셧어요 ㅎㅎ 여기에서 반겨주시는거 엄청 오랜만인거 같네요 ㅜㅠ
<JasonJang> 그래요? 미안합니다. 당연히 기억은 하지만, 저도 바빳고, 워낙 잠수가 심해서...
<lexlove> 헤드님 오랜만이에요.^^
<bluedusk> 안냥하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 드뎌 담주면 크리스마스네요. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아. 다담주네요. -_-;;
<jun_> 크리스마스따윈.... ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 올해는 해리포터 전 시리즈와 함께하겠죠....
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 24일날 자기 시작해서 26일날 일어날까 합니다
<jun_> 전 하루종일 볼수 있는 드라마를 찾아서 종일 볼까도 생각중입니다
<pchero_work> 흠..
<pchero_work> 해리포터 잼있을 것 같네요.
<head_irccloud> JasonJang: ㅎㅎ 네 괜찮습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-13
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<sun_> 우분투에서는 acctcom 명령어가 실행이 안되나요 ??
<samahui_TP> lastcomm
<samahui_TP> 아! 나가셨구나
<samahui_TP> 외근 나갔다 올께요~
<lexlove> 저도 외근갑니다~
<Taehee_Jang-KR> 안녕하세요^^
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 대빵님이다
<Taehee_Jang-KR> 에이 내년 3월이면 퇴물인데요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 레임덬?
<Taehee_Jang-KR> 행복한 레임덕 이었으면... 좋겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 사실 알고 보면 비선실세가 있었다던지..
<Taehee_Jang-KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/534088139
<sun_> VMware 우분투를 쓰고 있는데 인터넷 연결이 안되는 문제를 해결할 수 있나요?
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-14
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TPC> 혹시 오펀이라는 영화 보신분 계신가요?
<razGon_i7> 아... 졸다가.
<samahui_TPC> 간만에 DVD 선물받아서 봤는데 ... 정말 재미있네요
<samahui_TPC> 스릴러 영화중 최고가 아닐까 싶어요
<samahui_TPC> razGon님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TPC> 아침부터 졸리시다뇨~
<razGon_i7> 공포영화죠?
<samahui_TPC> 네
<samahui_TPC> 스릴러라고 봐야죠
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요 .. 저도 공포로 알고있는 영화이네요
<razGon_i7> 그냥 요즘 이런저런 생각이 있어서요
<razGon_i7> 그거 옛날 영화인데.
<samahui_TPC> 네
<razGon_i7> 요즘 보니 리메잌크 작품이.
<samahui_TPC> 2006년인가
<samahui_TPC> 그때쯤 나왔을거예요
<samahui_TPC> 어제 DVD를 구하게되서 봤는데
<samahui_TPC> 정말 잘만들었더라고요
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 요즘 저는 영화는 별루 안보고 스트리밍으로 티빙드라마만.ㅋ
<samahui_TPC> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 도깨비 잼있더군요.
<samahui_TPC> 다들 그렇게 말하던데
<razGon_i7> 그전에 나온 치즈인더트랩보면서 호감가진 김고은과
<samahui_TPC> 아직은 드라마연속으로 볼 시간은 안될듯해서
<samahui_TPC> 나중에 완결나면 보려고요
<razGon_i7> ㅋ커피프린스 이후로 호감가는 몇안되는 남자배우 공유.
<razGon_i7> 스토리도 좋구요. 판타지로.
<razGon_i7> 우리나라 판타지는 이렇게 가도 되겟구나라는 생각이 들더군요.
<razGon_i7> 저도 VOD로 봅니다. ㅋ
<samahui_TPC> 전 우리나라 드라마는 기승전 사랑인지라.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TPC> 잘안보게 되더라고요
<razGon_i7> Ferendevelop:  굳모닝.
<razGon_i7> 아... 그거 원래 사랑이야기.ㅋ
<samahui_TPC> 근데 공유가 주인공인거죠?
<samahui_TPC> 공유가 도깨비인건가요?
<samahui_TP> 이렇게 말하니 정말 안본티 팍팍 나는군요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 공유와 김고은 주인공.
<razGon_i7> 신하균이 부러움.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 19살차이라.ㅋ
<samahui_TPC> 김고은 사귀는게 신하균이예요?
<samahui_TPC> 헐 신하균 ... 대단하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 나중에 지금 프로젝트 끝나고 도깨비 드라마도 끝나면...  IPTV 다시보기로 한번에 다 봐야겠군요
<razGon_i7> tving으로 하시면 VOD가격이 쌉니다. 정기결제로 해서 하면 4900원인가 될거 에요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~ 오후에도 즐거운 시간들 되세요~
<samahui_TP> Tving도 함 알아봐야겠네요
<samahui_TP> 근데 저희집은 애엄마가 육아를 피해서 TV보느라 다시보기 이미 신청되어있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 논산 감기가 2주일 째 떨어지질 않네요...
<autowiz_> 어이쿠 감자님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 약은 좀 드셧나요?
<autowiz_> 보나마나 훈련갔다오셔서 업무가 산더미처럼 쌓여있으실거같은데
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 존칭을 쓰시니 어색...
<autowiz_> 감기때문에 이중으로 고생이시네요.
<PotatoGim> 병원은 계속 들락날락합니다..ㅜ
<autowiz_> 간만에 보다보니 존칭이 ㅋㅋ  요즘 정신이 좀 없네요
<PotatoGim> 업무는... 안쌓인건지 시야에 다 들어오질 않는건지 판별이 안되고 있습니다..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 컨디션이 너무 안좋아서 카페로 도망나왔습니다...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 잘했어~ 몸 안좋을때는 알아서 도망가야함 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 약을 먹어도 약빨이 안 받네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 훈련소에서 오히려 건강이 더 나빠진 것 같아요...
<lexlove> 하~ 요새 바쁘네요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 훈련소 환경이 열악하다보니 보통 건강이 나빠지긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 연말이라서 바쁘신건가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요? 이 놈의 지진은 버뜩하면 나네요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. 헉. 또 지진 났나요?
<PotatoGim> 경주군요...
<Feren^IRCCloud> pchero_work: 넵 ㅎㅎ 흔들흔들했습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> PotatoGim: 울산입니다! 뭐 여기서 20분 거리니 거서 거지만..
<pchero_work> 헉...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한동안 잠잠하더니 며칠 전부터 흔들흔들합니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 첨엔 꽤 놀랬는데(주유소에서 일하는지라 첨에는 탱크로리가 전복된 줄 알았습니다;;) 이젠 덤덤하네요.
<pchero_work> ;;;;
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TPC> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 음... 파이썬이 왜 이슈화가 되는 지 이해되었어요.
<razGon_i7> 배우기 쉽다라는 장점이 있지만,
<razGon_i7> 이게 이전까지는 다른 분야인 주식이나 파생매매에 주로 사용되더군요.
<Work^Seony> 이전까지는이라기보단, 아주 오래 전부터 리눅스 운영체제의 시스템 관리용 툴로 꽤 오래 사용되어왔었어요
<razGon_i7> 프로그래밍은 프로그래머가 하겟지만 어느정도의 로직은 트레이더가 만들어줘야 하니 코딩을 어느정도 해석할줄 알아야되고 그 중점이 파이썬이 아닌가 싶습니다.
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 쉽다라는 점에서 출발해서 상당히 많은 부분까지 파고 들었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 파이썬이 처음 만들어진게 대략 1991년도인가 그럴텐데, 제가 알기로도 거의 1990년대 중반부터 리눅스 내부 시스템용 스크립트로 쓰여왔던거 같더라구요
<razGon_i7> 외국책을 읽지 못햇지만 일단은 한국에 나온 자동매매+프로그래밍은 파이썬이 주가 되거나혹은 VBA가 주가 되는 거 같습니다.
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요. 생각보다 오래 되었군요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 쉽고 빠르게 만들 수 있어서 그런게 아닌가 싶어요
<razGon_i7> 예
<razGon_i7> http://www.funshop.co.kr/goods/detail/42777?t=f
<Work^Seony> 위키 보니까 2003년도에 가장 인기있는 언어 10위권 안에 들었다고 하는군요
<razGon_i7> 이거 달았는데 편리하더군요.
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요. 근데 그게 그들만의 언어가 아닌. 모두의 언어가 되어가고 있는 거 같아요.
<razGon_i7> 영어가 국제어로 인식되듯이.  C언어가 프로그래머들의 국제어로 되다가 보다 많은 코딩자들의 유입으로 파이썬으로 이동될까 생각됩니다. 특히 다른 언어의 모듈을 장착할수 있다는 점이 확장성에서 도움이 되는거 같아요.
<razGon_i7> 예전 자바처럼 아주 느린 실행이 아닌 나름 그보다는 빠른 실행도 일조하고요.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 일하시는 분야가 컴퓨터가 아니니 이제 알게되셨겠지만.. ㅋㅋ 국내에서는 사실 아주 오래전부터 파이썬으로 이동했어요
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 가장 찾기쉬운 프로그래머가 PHP, 자바, 파이썬이라는 얘기를 어디서 들은 것 같네요
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 파이썬은 그냥 배우기 쉬워서 하는거 같고. 여태까지 표준은 PHP, 자바였던거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> php가 사실 배우기 엄청 쉬운 언어거든요.  그래서 많이 쓰였죠.
<Work^Seony> 자바는, 규모가 큰 곳에서 쓰이구요...
<Work^Seony> php로 대규모 소프트웨어를 만들기에는 무리가 있꺼든요
<razGon_i7> 예
<Work^Seony> php 대신 파이썬으로 웹프로그래밍해도 되긴 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 페북이 php 뜯어고쳐서 쓰고있고, 워드프레스도 php 안쓴다고 선언했다가 계속 쓰는걸 보면,
<Work^Seony> 일단 배우기 쉽고 편한 장점은 분명 있는 거 같아요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-15
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<razGon_i7> 광주 눈옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...  여기도 요즘 꽤 쌀쌀합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ 하와이가?ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 그래봐야 15도이상이겟죠
<razGon_i7> https://www.google.co.kr/webhp?hl=ko&ictx=2&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjHxubjn_LQAhVHLpQKHXIHC6QQPQgD#newwindow=1&hl=ko&q=%ED%98%B8%EB%86%80%EB%A3%B0%EB%A3%A8+%EB%82%A0%EC%94%A8
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴하죠.  그래도 이 날씨에 다들 감기 걸리고 몸살 걸리고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 헐. 24도..!!
<razGon_i7> 우기겠네요
<Work^Seony> 비가 지난주 내내 오다가 이번주는 그쳤어요
<Work^Seony> 대신 좀 많이 춥네요
<razGon_i7> 비온뒤는 춥습니다.
<Work^Seony> 일본의 홀로그램 여비서라는 유튜브를 봤는데, 여비서가 아니라 혼자 사는 사람들 외롭지않게 해주는 기계 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArXvU6_tqeE
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 일단은 파이썬이든 VBA든 간에 배워서 만들고 픈게 있거든요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 광주는 눈옵ㄴ디ㅏ.
<Work^Seony> 무조건 파이썬 추천해드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 옙... 배워 보려구요.
<Work^Seony> 이번 삼성 기어 S3랑 맥북프로를 계기로, 앞으로 애플 제품 사용을 줄여야겠다고 마음 먹게 됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어떤 연유 때문이신가요?
<Work^Seony> 이번에 발표한 맥북프로가 너무 실망스럽구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기어 S3 활용하는데 아이폰이 너무나도 큰 장애물이 되네요.
<autowiz_> 잘 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 꼭 기어3만을 위해서 장애물이 된다기보단,
<Work^Seony> 이걸 계기로, 앞으로 비 애플 제품을 아이폰에서 쓰려면 많은 것을 포기해야한다는걸 알게됐어요
<Work^Seony> 예전에는, 맥북프로 자체가 굉장히 잘만든 노트북이라는 점 하나만으로도 충분히 살 가치가 잇었는데요,
<autowiz_> 어떻게보면 꽤 예전에는 당연하다고 여겼던 비호환성 인데 . 요즘은 둘이 호환이 잘 안되면 참 난감하죠
<Work^Seony> 요즘 나오는 고성능 노트북 보면, 맥북프로가 오히려 너무나도 딸려요
<autowiz_> 가성비 좋은 중소기업제품도 많아졌구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> HP나 델에서 나오는 노트북들만해도, 두께는 맥북프로랑 비슷하면서 하드웨어가 오히려 더 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 디스플레이도 당연히 레티나급이고, 배터리도 비슷비슷하고
<autowiz_> 맥이 좋았던게 겁나게 최적화된 OS 였는데
<Work^Seony> 맥OS가 요즘 문제가 많아지고 있는 것도 한몫하죠
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 맥OS 쓰기위해서 맥을 산다는 말도 했었던 시절이 있었는데,
<autowiz_> 그래서 조금 하드웨어 스팩이 딸려도 실제 퍼포먼스는 잘나왔었지요
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 그 정도 얘기까진 안나오는걸 봐서도, 맥OS가 많이 안좋아졌어요
<Work^Seony> 현재의 맥북프로 구성이 이대로 쭉 나간다면, 저는 다음번 노트북으로는 맥북은 안살 거에요
<autowiz_> 맥OS 도 뭔가 획기적인 변혁이 필요한  시점인지도 모르겠습니다.
<razGon_i7> 저는 맥의 실수는
<razGon_i7> 키보드.
<razGon_i7> 이거 사용해보지 않은 사람이 만든거 같은 느낌.
<razGon_i7> 이전의 맥은 이거 베타테스트를 엄청 해서 최적화되서 나왔구나인데. 요즘은 그런감이 떨어지고 오직사양만 하려는 거 아닌가? 라는 생각이 들더라구요
<Work^Seony> 제가 처음 맥에 빠져들었을 때 당시의 애플제품은 성능이 상당히 좋았었거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 폐쇄적이라고해도 괜찮았었어요
<Work^Seony> 폐쇄적인 단점이 가져오는 장점이 컸었거든오ㅛ
<autowiz_> 수 많은  애플빠 들을 양산해냈지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 그런 애플빠 중 하나죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 최근 불고있는 멀티플랫폼 소프트웨어들 때문에, 이젠 리눅스에서도 딱히 큰 불편없는 수준이 됐죠
<Work^Seony> 특히나 컴퓨터 관련 직종이라면, 맥이나 리눅스나 개발툴이 없어서 문제되는 경우는 아예 없구요...
<samahui_TP> 다른걸 다떠나서 프로라인업인데 입출력단자 너무 적은거 같아서 전 싫더라구요
<Work^Seony> 네 그게 제가 꼽는 이번 맥북프로 최대의 문제입니다
<Work^Seony> 걍 usb-c 하나 박아놨는데, 그마저도 문제가 심각해요
<samahui_TP> 그러게요
<Work^Seony> 가장 큰 문제는,
<Work^Seony> 이 맥북프로에 박힌 usb-c 포트가 디스플레이 신호는 주고받지 않는다는 거에요..
<samahui_TP> 전 이번에 노트북 한대 알아보고 있는데 환율땜시 가격들이 널뛰기해서 그냥 안사고 내년을 기약할라고요
<samahui_TP> 맥북프로 하나로 다 할 수 있다는 자신감인지... 아니면 이쁘고 얇게 얇게 하다 머리도 얇아진건지... 이번 맥북프로는 개발자 입장에서는 아닌거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 네...  저도 애플빠인데, 이번 맥북프로는 용납이 안되네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 소니의 전처를 밟는게 아닌지..
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 놋북 바꿀려고 4년이나 기다린 제 사수도 이번에 나온 맥북 보고 실망이 커서 바꿔야할지 말아야할지 고민하고 있더라구요
<samahui_TP> 제가 딱 그래요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 4세대 이전 웍스만 쓰다가 신형으로 갈까 싶었더니 환율에 좌절... 애플 프로북에 실망... 그냥 내년을 기약해 봅시다~ 라는 생각이 생겨버렸네요
<samahui_TP> 더욱이 2세대 이후 i7이면 작업상 크게 문제가 되던가 하는게 없어서...
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 레이저 블레이드라는 놋북 보면, 맥북프로보다 훨씬 싼데, 그래픽카드로 GTX 1060이 박혀 나오거든요
<Work^Seony> 램도 32기가고
<samahui_TP> 전 1070들어간 모델이 땡겨요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 가격적으로도 너무 차이가 큰데다 성능까지 차이나니...
<samahui_TP> 1080은 너무 개격이 터무니 없고... 1070이면 980도 씹는지라...
<samahui_TP> 가격 인디 오타네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 회의를 너무 길게 한듯
<Work^Seony> 네.  게다가 전력사용량은 압도적으로 적고
<samahui_TP> 네
<Work^Seony> 잘만든거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 데탑과 이제는 그래픽 카드 차이가 없어졌죠... 거의
<samahui_TP> 그래서 바꿀까 생각을 했던건데.. 포기네요
<samahui_TP> 내년에는 더 좋은 모습으로 더 저렴하게 나오겠죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 일단, 앞으로 특정회사 제품에 종속되는 행위는 좀 그만해야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 오픈소스 쪽으로 의존도를 높여야할 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 발표한 Zorin OS라는 우분투 기반 배포판 봤는데 잘만들었떠라구요
<samahui_TP> 저도 그건 그렇게 생각하고 있지만... 보통 나오면 맘에 드는게 딱 그회사 제품인 경우가... 뭐 요즘은 덜하지만요... 7열일때 IBM 노트북이거나... 레노버로 넘어가고 넘어갔더니 정말 튼튼하고 짱짱한 성능의 델... 그러다 엷아지면서 실망인지라 ... 개발환경 구축이 쉬운 애플프로북으로.. 그런데 이제 얇아지다 포트다 없에고 성능도 그냥저
<samahui_TP> 냥...
<Work^Seony> 그 정도면, 걍 지금 맥북프로에 리눅스 깔아서 쓰고싶네요
<samahui_TP> Zorin OS 이뻐서 TP한대에 깔아놨는데... 이게 웃긴게 설정 바꾸려면 트윅을 따로 깔아줘야되서...
<samahui_TP> Zorin 보고서부터 제 민트들은 이쁘게 이것저것 개조당했다죠...
<Work^Seony> zorin이나 민트나, 일단 우분투 기본 리포는 그대로 둔 상태에서 겉모습 정도만 자기네 리포를 쓰는거 같더라구요
<samahui_TP> 안쓰던 dock도 달아주고 배경도 이쁘게 바꾸고 간만에 이것저것 이쁜 효과더 넣고
<samahui_TP> 네 그런게 그 자기내 모습 유지할라고 변경 할 수 있는 부분을 좀 막아놨더군요
<Work^Seony> 그래요?
<samahui_TP> 그래도 이뻐서 커피숍갈때 들고가는 TP에 깔아놨죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 또 그렇다고 대동단결하자는 데비안을 쓰기엔, 데비안은 또 너무 못생겼고...
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 민트 데비안 기반인놈에다 이것저것 달아줘서 이쁘게 꾸미고 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> zorin이면 이란에서 만든거 아닌가요?/
<Work^Seony> 어디서 만든건지는 모르겠어요
<samahui_TP> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 저도 어디서 만든지 몰르겠고... 가볍고 이뻐서 그냥 씁니다
<Work^Seony> 일단 데비안 sid 정도면, 롤링업데이트라 배포판 업글도 필요없어서 좋은데
<Work^Seony> 원체 못생겨서 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 민트 데비안 버전이 sid 기반이죠?
<razGon_i7> 아일랜드군요
<samahui_TP> 네 그래서 롤링업데이트 하나보고 쓰고 있죠
<samahui_TP> 판업기 귀찮아서 ... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 게으르니 우분투에서 다 넘어와 버렸어요
<samahui_TP> 하지만.... 안이뻐요...
<samahui_TP> 손볼게 초반에 많쵸
<Work^Seony> 저희 인프라 서버 몇 대가 12.04라 내년 4월 이전까지 업글해야하거든요
<Work^Seony> 이것도 겁나 짜증나서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 저도 그런거 싫어서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어차피 우분투 서버도 데비안 sid 기반일텐데
<autowiz_> 은근 일이더라고요 2년에 한번씩 손가는것도
<samahui_TP> 손가는게 싫은것도 있고... 가끔 확 바뀌는 부분에서 적응안될때도 있고
<Work^Seony> 데비안 sid 정도면, unstable이 우분투 stable과 동급이니... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 판올림 은근 귀찮아요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui_TP> 전 일찍 점심먹고 올께요... 다들 즐거운 점심 시간들 보내세요~
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 이번 기어S3와 맥북프로를 계기로, 애플 제품은 이제 그만 사야겠다는걸 다짐하게 되네요
<Work^Seony> 넵 맛있게 드세요
<autowiz_> 맛점하세요~
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 딱 한가지, 맥미니는 대체가 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 맛점요
<razGon_i7> ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그만한 사이즈에 그만한 성능에 그만한 가격은, 아무리해도 못맞추겠더라구요
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<samahui_TP> 역시 일찍 먹고오니 시간이 남는군요
<samahui_TP> 잠깐 눈도 좀 붙여야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일찍 갔다오셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 신곤증이 요즘 부쩍 늘어난게 아무래도 곰이라 겨울잠을 자야....
<samahui_TP> 식곤증
<samahui_TP> 먹고 푹 자야 겨울나는건데 아쉽네요
<autowiz_> http://www.ciokorea.com/news/32255
<autowiz_> 시만텍에서 나온 2017년 10대 보안정망 이라고 합니다.
<autowiz_> 뭐 현실성 있어보이는것도 많이 있네요.  퇴근 3시간 남았네요 힘들 내십시요~
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 안냥하세요
<autowiz_> 아이고 블더님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 겨울인데 잘 지내고 계시지요?
<bluedusk> 전 이미 10키로가 더 쪄서
<bluedusk> 이미 100키로가 넘어서
<bluedusk> 이게 사람인지 돼지인지 구분이 안가는데
<bluedusk> 집에가면 돼지우리처럼 되어있는 방을 보며.. 아 돼지가 맞나 보다 하며 살고 있습니다
<autowiz_> 집도 정리하시고 , 몸매도 좀 가꾸시고 하셔야지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 누가 대신 해주지 않더라구요. 조금씩이라도 직접 하시다보면 재미나도 나고 흥도 나시지 않을까 하고 생각해봅니다 ^^
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 실망이에요
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ 실망하실일도 많으십니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://www.mobiinside.com/kr/2016/12/15/coderlife_1/
<HolyKnight> http://ppss.kr/archives/95328
<HolyKnight> https://ridibooks.com/v2/Detail?id=754019184&return_url=%252Flibrary%252F
<Work^Seony> 혹시 다들 운영하시는 서버에서 배포판 업그레이드 하시나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-16
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 저는 주기적으로 판올림하는 편입니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 그래봤자 데비안이라...
<Work^Seony> 아 데비안 쓰시는군요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 안정판이에요?
<PotatoGim> 예~
<Work^Seony> 아 안정판이니까 판올림 하는구나
<Work^Seony> 불안정판이면 업데이트가 필요없죠..
<Work^Seony> 음... 요즘 우분투 서버는 판올림하면서 문제 생기는 경우는 없겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 이거 때문에 고민이 많아서...
<PotatoGim> 음... 완전 구버전이 아니라면 큰 문제는 없을 것 같지만 복병이 많더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 그런 이유 때문에, 데비안 불안정판으로 갈아탈까 고민 중이거든요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 우분투 서버가 데비안 불안정판을 베이스로 만든 것이기도 하고,
<PotatoGim> 예를 들어 gitlab에서 요구하는 루비나 git 버전이 안 맞아서 수동 빌드해서 설치해야 한다던가...
<Work^Seony> 롤링 업데이트라 판올림도 필요없을테고...
<PotatoGim> 혹시 공용으로 사용하시는 서버인가요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  그것도 겁나 중요한 서버입니다
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 저라면 백포팅되는 패치로 만족을...ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 이중화해놓긴 했는데, 문제는 둘다 12.04라서요
<Work^Seony> 업데이트가 곧 끊겨서 어찌됐든 판올림을 하긴 해야하거든요
<Work^Seony> 걍 14.04로 올릴 것이냐, 아니면 판올림이 필요없는 데비안 불안정판으로 갈 거냐로 고민 중이에요
<PotatoGim> 아하..
<PotatoGim> 음...
<Work^Seony> 우분투 서버버전도 데비안 불안정판이 베이스인거 맞죠?
<PotatoGim> 예, 전부 sid 베이스입니다 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음.. 그러면 일단 우분투 서버 = 데비안 sid라고 보면, 데비안 sid판은 판올림이라는게 없으니, 일단 판올림이라는 부분 자체에는 좀 해결될 수 있겠군요
<ircCloud^Seony_> 혹시 captive portal 작동방식 아시는 분 계신가요
<x86kernel> 옛날에 hanirc 에 있던게
<x86kernel> 여기로 옮겨왔나요?
<pchero_work> 드뎌 금욜이네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 불타는 금요일 입니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/536800435
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-17
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 간만에 뽐뿌 받았네요
<samahui_TP> 닌텐도에서 17년 발매한다는 휴대겸 거치가능한 게임기 정말 괜찮아 보이네요... 특히 들고 다니면서 엘더스크롤 돌리는거 보니 더 땡기네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 저도 보았어요
<razGon_i7> 닌텐도 스위치.
<razGon_i7> 투나잇쇼에서 나오는 거 보았는데 탐나더라구요.
<razGon_i7> 닌텐도는 창조력이 넘치는 몇안되는 일본회사
<razGon_i7> 퇴근합니다. 주말 잘지내세요..
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 학회일로 서울로.
<samahui_TP> 서울행 조시미 올라오세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 네 닌텐도 스위치... ㅋ 정말 맘에 드더라고요
<samahui_TP> 저도 오늘은 일찍 들어가 보겠습니다. 이제 주말마다 망년회 시작이네요 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-18
<Seony> 젠투나 슬슬 다뤄볼까하는 쓸데없는 생각이 또...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<canston> 안녕하세요 우분투 입문해보려고 하는데요. 우분투 설치하고 한글설정 하려는데 시스템정책으로 인해 기본언어설정이 안된다고 뜨는데 왜그런건가요??
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글에서 우분투 한글 설정으로 검색하셔서 나온대로 했는데도 안되는 건가요?
<canston> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 이상하네요. 그런 일을 겪어본 적이 없어서 잘 모르겠군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 16.04로 하신거죠?
<drake_kr> 뭔가 일반적인 상황이랑 다른거면 미리 좀 알려주세요
<drake_kr> mips arch에서 설치 안된다고 하는 사람도 있었..
<canston> 네 vm워크스테이션에 설치했구요 버전은 16.04 입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> http://luckeex.tistory.com/289 이대로 하신게 맞는지 다시 한 번 확인해보시고, 그래도 여전히 안되면 재설치 해보시죠.  여태 우분투 쓰면서 한글 설정 안된 경우를 본 적이 없네요...
<canston> 재설치 후에 블로그따라하니까 잘 되네요 감사합니다!!
<ircCloud^Seony> 잘 되서 다행이네요
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 저는 CSI가 아닙니다
<jason_KR> 방금 나간 canstone 말씀은...기본 안내 문구'에 불과한 것여서..시스템에서 시키는대로 따라 하기만 하면 되는 것 였는데...한글 정상 설치될 때까지 '추가하라'고 계속 안내가 나오거든요.
<jason_KR> 결국은 뒷북
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버 3대로 로드밸런싱+failover를 구성하려면 어떻게 해야 가장 이상적일까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 1. NginX reverse proxy + MySQL
<ircCloud^Seony> 2. php-fpm
<ircCloud^Seony> 3. php-fpm
<ircCloud^Seony> 이렇게 하면 괜찮을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아참 1번에 NFS 추가
<autowiz> L4 스위치는 안쓰는 환경이 싸긴 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버호스팅 3대 해서 쓸거라 스위치 같은건 없을 거에요
<autowiz> 서니님 께서 말씀하신게 일반적이고 무난하고 안정적인 구성이지 않을까 싶습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저렇게 구성해서 NFS 써도 괜찮을까요?
<autowiz> 부하분산이 굳이 필요없을정도면
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 NFS를 제대로 운영해본 적이 없어서 좀 불안하네요
<autowiz> 다른 선택지가 있긴하지만 굳이 그렇게 할 필요는 별로 없을겁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 부하분산이 목적이라기보단, 하나가 죽었을 때 다른 하나가 반드시 살아서 돌아가야하는게 목적이에요...
<autowiz> nginx reverse proxy 가 HA 를 지원하니까 그냥 그걸 쓰는걸로
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그래서 nginx는 괜찮은데,
<ircCloud^Seony> NFS랑 mysql이 좀 걱정되네요
<ircCloud^Seony> mysql이야 걍 매시간마다 디비를 덤프떠놓으면 그럭저럭 괜찮은데,
<autowiz> 물리적으로 서버가 죽는경우가 있고 과부하나 공격으로 바보가 되는경우가 있는데
<ircCloud^Seony> php-fpm 돌리는 서버들이 자료를 업로드할 때 nfs 써서 한쪽으로 몰아놔야하는데, nfs를 그렇게 써도 될까 싶어서요...
<autowiz> 웹서버  는 후자가 가끔 있을 수 있고 DB 서버는 어지간해선 직접 공격은 잘 안당하지요
<autowiz> 네 그렇게 써도 됩니다. 웹서버 이중화 할때 많이씁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 디비 서버는 공격을 당한다기보단 걍 코드의 헛점을 이용한 sql injection 정도...
<drake_kr> failover라..
<ircCloud^Seony> 음.. 아직도 nfs 많이 쓰는군요...
<autowiz> 안쓰고 구현하기가 힘들정도죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 오즈님한테 nfs 설정 좀 여쭤볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> sync 를 맞추는 다른 로직을 구현해야 하니까요 그냥 디폴트로 밖에 안해서 ㅎㅎ 그래도 잘 돌아가던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 insecure, squash 이런거 들어가야할텐데... 어떻게 조합을 해야 괜찮은 성능이 나올지 몰라서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 기본값으로 쓰세요?
<autowiz> 딱히 테스트는 안해봤는데 웹서버1 에 tomcat + nfs 서버
<drake_kr> 결국 실시간 백업보다 일일백업을 더 잘써먹었단 이야기는 안 비밀
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 웹서버2에 tomcat , 웹서버3 에 tomcat 해서  DB 서버 따로 돌리는데 딱히 성능 테스트 해보진 않았는데
<autowiz> 무난히 돌아갔습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> zfs로 /var/lib/mysql 스냅샷을 찍는 것도 고려해보긴 했었어요
<autowiz> 수강신청기간에 과부하 걸려도 그럭저럭
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 예전에 오픈스택에서 owncloud를 아까 위에랑 좀 비슷하게 해서 오랫동안 운영했는데, 오픈스택이 원인인지는 모르겠찌만 암튼 성능이 너무 구렸어요
<drake_kr> 리얼타임백업은 아무래도 성능을 잡아먹죠..
<autowiz> 어딘가 심하게 느린 로직이나 프로그램이 있었을 수도 있겠지요  락을 자주 걸다보면 문제가 생길 수 있을거같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그니까, nginx reverse proxy 1대 --- php-fpm 7대 --- db 서버 1대 --- nfs 서버 1대 이렇게 구성했었거든요... 심각하게 느려서 정말 스트레스 받았었죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 생각이지만, 오픈스택 자체가 문제였을 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 오픈스택도 좀 오래된 버전이기도 했고..
<drake_kr> 뭐 제생각이지만 주간백업 정도로 잘 돌아가는 시스템에 리얼타임백업은 너무 큰 사치인듯..
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 1시간마다 한 번씩 덤프하는 정도로도 충분히 안전한 거 같더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> mysql 레플리케이션이 너무 별로여서 오히려 그건 더 못믿겠고...
<autowiz> 살짝 날아가는건 어쩔 수 없다느 식으로 넘길때도 있지요 .    예전에mysql  rep. 걸려있는거 중에 한대가 장애가 나서 한동안 동기화가 안맞았더니
<autowiz> 나중에 이상하게 되어버려서 스크립트돌려서 하루에 조금씩 다시 맞추게 했었던 기억이 나네요 낮엔 서비스 해야 되서 바쁘니까 저녁에만 해서 일주일 쯤 걸렸던거 같습니다. 암튼 저는 mysql 레플리케이션도 꽤 괜찮지 않나 싶긴 했엇씁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> mysql 레플리케이션이, log넘버 안맞으면 아예 싱크가 안되죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는, 네트워크 상태가 불안정하면 아예 쓰지말아야할 기능이라고 봅니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 그니까, 걍 기능 믿고 잘 되겠찌 하고 내버려둘만큼 믿음직스러운 기능은 아니라고 생각해요
<autowiz> 네트워크 상태가 불안정하지 않도록 심혈을 기울이는 오즈 입니다 ㅜㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 하긴 다른 이중화 솔루션이나 오라클 RAC 만큼은 아니지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 지금껏 운영해본 소프트웨어 중 믿을 수 있는건 아직까진 bacula 하나네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 화이팅
<drake_kr> 전 쓸데없는데에 목숨거는 사람들 설득하는게 제일 힘들어요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 특히 보안
<autowiz> 저도 개인적으로 회사서버들 이랑 제 PC bacula 로 백업 해야지 해야지 하면서 아직 안하고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 캡쳐카드 박아서 HDMI 신호 가로채는걸 막을 방법 없냐고 물어보는 사람도 있었어요
<drake_kr> hdcp 사서 쓰지 뭔..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 보안이 아니라 걍 보호 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ 말씀도 재밌어. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> drm 문서를 하드웨어적으로 가로채는걸 소프트웨어적으로 어떻게 막아요 -.-
<ircCloud^Seony> 전, 보안에 목숨거는 사람들 설득한다는게 힘들다고 하시길래 혹시나, https 기본에 오만가지 방화벽 등 보안 프로그램 둘러야하는 상황으로 상상했꺼든요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 비슷하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 운동해야하는 날인데, 운동 집어치우고 가서 일본라면 한 그릇 먹고오고 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하지만 자제해야지...
<drake_kr> 미소라멘
<drake_kr> 뭔가 도전하는 라면도 좋죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 미소 말고 저는 이 동네에서 파는 것 중에, 돈코츠랑 탄탄 맛있떠라구요
<drake_kr> 저도 돈고츠파긴 한데
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 가서 먹는 탄탄 이렇게 생겼어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> http://media3.trover.com/T/5439fe27d6bdd42d51005a37/fixedw_large_4x.jpg
<drake_kr> 뭐 거기서 거기인가
<drake_kr> 맛있겠다
<ircCloud^Seony> 무지 맛있습니다. 근데 먹고나면 죽을병 걸릴 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜 맛잇는 음식은 다 몸에 나쁜 걸까요 ]
<ircCloud^Seony> 맛없는걸 먹으면 신체의 방어기제가 작동해서 몸이 좋아지는 것도 아니면서 ㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 탄탄'이 땅콩을 갈아 넣는 것인데... 우~ 저 열량 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 땅콩 뿐만 아니라 국물이 아예 기름으로 가득 찼죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPk6NZqinIQ 열량하면..
<jason_KR> 헬 라멘. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 내년에 일본가면 저거 먹을거 같습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> LG 34인치 울트라와이드 커브드 1440p 모니터 하나 사게됐는데, 기대되네요.  웹프로그래밍할 때 얼마나 도움될지...
<ircCloud^Seony> 웹브라우저2개에 에디터 하나 띄워놓을 수만 있으면 좋겠네요
<autowiz> 뜨긴뜨는데 살짝 부족할지 딱 적당할지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 웹사이트들은 가로 1000 픽셀로도 전부 안나오더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 아예 큰 모니터 쓴다고 가정하고 만드는건지...
<drake_kr> responsive design 아니면 일반적으로 1000px 안 넘기는게 불문율인뎅..
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 애물단지 애플 썬더볼트 디스플레이는 방구석으로... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 1280 x 1024 이상은 쓰지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아직 640x480 쓰는 분도 계시지 않을까요
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 이상하게 가상데탑 공간쓰는게 참 싫더라구요... 한눈에 전부 들어와야해서...
<autowiz> 저는 살짝살짝 겹치게 해서 가능하면 바로 바로 접근 할 수 있도록 화면에 떠있는게 좋습니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 한끼에 50만원이 넘는다니
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 참 추운 날입니다 바람도 세게 불고 공기도 차갑고 꽁꽁꽁
<soyeomul> 오늘 올해 마지막 볏짚 날랐어요 100단.
<soyeomul> 이틀전에 송아지 한마리가 태어났어요. 당시 결혼식이 있어서 새끼 태어난것만 보고 그냥 대구로 날랐는데,
<soyeomul> 결혼식 끝나고 집에와서 보니 어미소가 송아지에게 젖먹이는걸 거부하더라구요..
<soyeomul> 이래도 해보고 저래도 해봐도 도통 답이 안나와서 어머니께 말씀드렸드니,
<soyeomul> 정하수 떠놓고 3일간 소에게 빌어라고 하더라구요,,,
<soyeomul> 농담같은 말씀이신데.. 정말 진지하게 말씀하셔서.. 예라고 대답한후.. 인터넷 찾아보니깐 실제로 그렇게 사례가 있더라구요...
<soyeomul> 어미소가 젖을 안먹이는 경우에 정하수 떠놓고 3일간 빌고 소를 달래는 걸 했더니 어미소가 순해지고 새끼에게 젖을 먹이더라는.. http://cluster1.cafe.daum.net/_c21_/bbs_search_read?grpid=1DOFO&fldid=2hej&contentval=0001mzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz&nenc=&fenc=&q=&nil_profile=cafetop&nil_menu=sch_updw
<soyeomul> 저도 정하수 떠놓고 목욕 재계한 후 소에게 빌어야겠어요 매일 매일마다 분유를 먹이는게 너무 힘든 까닭입니다 어미소가 알아서 자기 새끼에게 젖을 먹이면 할일이 10배나 줄어들거등요.. 아아아아아아아
<soyeomul> 합!
<bridgebot> <draco> ......
<soyeomul^^^> 합!
<soyeomul> 바깥바람이 계속 붑니다
<samahui_ws> 기온도 낮은데 계속 바람이 불어오니 더더욱 춥네요
<soyeomul> 넹
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ahoops, 하와이 살면서 이렇게 생긴 필리피노 본 적이 없는데, 한국에 산다뇨... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb96eI0j4bo
<Work^Seony> 하와이에 필리피노 진짜 겁나 많은데..
<ahoops> 필리피노처럼 생겼는데요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 필리피노처럼 생기긴 했는데, 여기서는 본 적이 없어서요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 영어 하는거 보니까 미국에 아주 어릴 때부터 산듯...
<ahoops> 넹
<ahoops> 치안문제 이야기군요.
<ahoops> 오늘도 경찰서 댕겨왔는데 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 담배훔쳐간 친구들 잡아서 댕겨왔어요
<Work^Seony> 필리핀에서 영어 잘 통하나요?
<ahoops> 네. 문제없어요..
<ahoops> 칼리지 정도는 나왔다면요 =3
<Work^Seony> 카더라 소문에는, 필리핀에서는 일부 상위 계층에서만 통한다고 들었거든요
<ahoops> 상위계층이면 아예 영어로 가족끼리도 이야기하는 경우도 있어요.
<ahoops> 가족끼리 영어로만 대화하는 거죠..
<Work^Seony> 영어가 정부지정 공용어 중 하나에요?
<ahoops> 모든 서류는 영어같아요.
<ahoops> 제가 본 모든 공공서류 계약서 등등 전부 영어에요.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 공용어인가보군요...
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 고향언어 따갈로그 영어 이렇게 3개정도가 얘네들 살아가는데 필요한 언어에요..
<Work^Seony> 따갈록 말고 현지 정착언어가 또 따로있나보네요
<ahoops> 제 와이프같은경우는 5개 하더군요;;
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 언어가 80개인가 되요.
<Work^Seony> 헐 복잡하네요
<ahoops> 차타고 한시간가면 무조건 토착언어는 바뀐다 보시면되요;;
<ahoops> 배타면 백프로구요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 필리핀이 섬이 많죠?
<ahoops> 가끔 외지에서 일하러 온 친구들 보면 학교 안다니고 그냥 몸으로 때우는 막노가다하는 얘들중에는 따갈로그도 안되서 2중 3중 통역해야하는 경우도 있어요.
<ahoops> 섬 이천개인가 암튼 많아요;;
<Work^Seony> 섬이 많은 나라일수록 그런 거 같더라구요...
<ahoops> 따갈로그도 안되는 얘들은 진짜 외국인 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 개구리밥키우고 하나 더 찾았어요.
<ahoops> 칡 키울라구요..
<Work^Seony> 엥 왠 칡이요?
<ahoops> 이것도 질소고정 식물이라서요.
<Work^Seony> 한국에서도 요즘은 칡 잘 안먹는거 같던데...
<Work^Seony> 글쿤요
<ahoops> 성장속도 대박이구요.
<ahoops> 저도 몰랐는데 칡이 콩과 식물이더군요..
<ahoops> 나무인줄알았는데 말이죠 허~
<Work^Seony> 저도 나무뿌리인줄 알고있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 둘다 성장속도 대박이구 단백질 덩어리라 사료나 비료로 쓰기엔 최고같아요..
<ahoops> 이게 질소비료는 물에 녹인것만 식물들이 먹어서요. 저거 키워서 질소원 해결하고 그담에 다른거 농사를 지을까해요.
<ahoops> 한 5년 걸릴듯;;
<Work^Seony> 농업이 장기적인 계획을 세워서 해야하는 사업이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 일단 진입장벽이 낮으니까요. ㅋ
<ahoops> 리스크도 작구;;
<ahoops> 닭 키우면서 수익은 내면 되구요.
<ahoops> 액체비료 만들라구 정화조 공부중이네요 에혀
<ahoops> 결국은 또 공구리 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 이번달은 비 안오는날은 용접만하고 살았네요.
<ahoops> 벽에 못 하나 안박고 살았는데 용접에 공구리에 정화조에 몇년있으면 집도 지을판;;
<Work^Seony> 별거 다 하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 여기가 섬은 진짜 작은데 관광객이 워낙 많으니 복잡복잡하거든요.
<ahoops> 사람좀 없는곳에서 이젠 좀 살고싶어요 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 근데 사람이 없으면 인터넷 느리고 물류비용이 비싸고...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 보통 미국에서는 "살기 좋은 동네"의 기준이 조용한 곳이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 글게요.
<ahoops> 전 그냥 산에 들어가서 살고 싶은 생각이 요즘 많이 들어요.
<ahoops> 근데 그 인터넷때문에 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 한국가서 산에 들어갈까도 생각해봤는데요.
<ahoops> 겨울이 싫어서;;;=3
<Work^Seony> 그래도 가끔 추운 날씨 그립지 않으신가요?
<ahoops> 요즘 그리워요
<Work^Seony> 저는 지난 달에 출장 갔다왔는데, 적당히 쌀쌀해서 좋앗거든요
<ahoops> 잎 우려낸 차 한잔 마시면서 눈 내리는거 보고싶어요.
<ahoops> 하지만 현실은 공구리 용접 정화조공부 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 망고나무를 키워볼까도 고민중인데요.
<ahoops> 이건 개구리밥이랑 칡 다음 버전으로;; 비료문제 완전 해결후~ 도전해볼라구요.
<ahoops> 서니님은 마트나 레스토랑가면 야채들 나오자나요?
<Work^Seony> 네 나오죠
<ahoops> 그거 상당부분이 수경재배된거일텐데 거부감 없으시죠?
<Work^Seony> 수경재배가 문제인가요. GMO도 알게모르게 먹는 세상인데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네네
<Work^Seony> 옥수수 캔은 100% GMO라고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 콘치즈가 맛있어서 옥수수 캔을 안살 수가 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 저도 개구리밥 키우는 가장 큰 이유가 GMO없이 닭밥 줄라고 선택한거였어요.
<Work^Seony> 전 그래서 인공육 상용화되면 먹을 겁니다...
<ahoops> 옥수수 없이 단백질 공급원이 필요했거든요.
<ahoops> 네네.
<ahoops> 제가 비료만들라고 고민중이자나요?
<ahoops> 근데 딜레마가 하나 있어요.
<ahoops> 순수하게 화학비료만 주어서 수경재배로 키운 작물과 소위 유기농이라고 해서 화학비료없이 발효시킨 비료들만으로 재배한 작물.
<ahoops> 둘중에 하나를 선택해야하는데요.
<Work^Seony> 유기농이냐 아니냐군요
<ahoops> 네네.
<ahoops> 수경재배도 유기농은 아니에요.
<ahoops> 유기농의 정의에 따라 틀려지긴하는데요.
<Work^Seony> 한국도 그렇고 미국도 그렇고, 요즘은 Organic 글자 붙어나온다는 이유만으로 가격이 적게는 2배 이상 비싸죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 비료를 기준으로 화학비료로 키웠냐 아니냐로 따져버리면 유기농은 아니죠.
<ahoops> 수경재배도 방법이 여러개라서 무조건 아니라고는 못하겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 근데 식물 공장식으로 빌딩에서 문닫고 조명주면서 키우는건 다 화학비료에요.
<Work^Seony> 보통 유기농 타이틀 달고나오는 제품들이, ahoops님 생각하시는 것만큼 순수한 유기농은 아닌 걸로 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> 유기농 흉내만 내도 유기농 마크 달고나온다고 어디서 들은 거 같네요
<ahoops> 물고기 밥줘가면서 그 배설물 발효시켜서 키운건 유기농이라 말해도 될듯하구요.
<ahoops> 여튼 그래서 여기서 딜레마가 생겨요 ;
<ahoops> 인간이 식물을 연구해서 식물이 필요한 영양분이 16개인가? 뭐 암튼 그정도가 필요하다고 고생해서 연구해서 밝혀는 냈는데요.
<ahoops> 또 그걸 기반으로 미생물이나 박테리아 없이 순수한 영양분 조합해서 조명켜서 재배해내고 있는데요.
<Work^Seony> 흐 공부 엄청 하시겠군요
<ahoops> 과연 그 16개 이상의 뭔가가 더 있어버린다면..
<ahoops> 식물공장식은 좀 인위적인 느낌이자나요?
<ahoops> 전 좀 그게 거부감이 들어서요..GMO처럼요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐 사실 식물이라도 공장 아닌데서 나오는게 있나요
<Work^Seony> GMO만 아니면 요즘은 다 좋다고 하는 세상인데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 글긴하죠;
<ahoops> 근데 뭔가 좀 의심스럽다 이거죠
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 컴쟁이 식으로 접근해서 일단 가장 쉽고 저렴한 방식의 대량생산을 먼저 구현하고,
<Work^Seony> 그 다음, 어렵지만 고가의, 그리고 좋은 방식을 연구해서 또 구현하는 식으로 가면 좋지않나 싶네요
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 역시 개구리밥이랑 칡이나 키워보면서 더 고민해야하는군요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 칡은 한국종자가 여기 없어서 내년 여름에나 한번 들어가서 구해와야겠어요..
<Work^Seony> 식물 입반출은 불법일 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그거 아마 정식으로 수입하셔야할걸요
<ahoops> 네...
<ahoops> 망고도 쌩으로는 뱅기타고 한국못가요.
<ahoops> 망고 씨 빼서 망고만 발라서 뱅기타면 문제없는데 씨앗들고 타면 혼나요..
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸...
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 재생산이 가능한 것들은 전부 불법...
<ahoops> 칡이 미국에 많은거 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 얘긴 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 초토화시키고 있다더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 여기도 있는데 일본꺼라서 한국껄로 꼬불쳐들고와서 초토화시킬라구요 =3
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나무위키 읽어보니까, 토양 유실 막기위해서 정부 차원으로 칡을 적극적으로 심었다네요
<ahoops> 현실은 재앙수준;; ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 근데 전 칡을 수경재배할거라서 하우밖으로는 못빠져나갈듯하니 민폐는 없을듯해요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 흐이그 맨날 닭에 돼지에 야채는 맛없는것들만 먹고 살어야하니 죽겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 야채는 뭐 있는데요?
<ahoops> 로컬야채들 있는데요.
<ahoops> 문제는 뭐냐면요.
<ahoops> 야채가 이 섬까지 들어올려면 차->배->차 이게 기본이에요.
<ahoops> 물류과정이 길이서 냉장차도 없고해서 다 시들시들해서 맛이없어요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런 문제가...
<ahoops> 아 저번에 말씀드렸자나요.
<Work^Seony> 상추만 좋아도 그런대로 괜찮을텐데...
<ahoops> 깻잎같은건 금방 시들자나요.
<Work^Seony> 상추랑 부추 심어보세요.  얘네들은 키우기 쉽다네요
<ahoops> 뱅기타고와서 한장에 백원넘어간다니까요 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 상추 부추가 쉽지 않아요.
<ahoops> 기본적으로 그건 저온에서 잘키기때문에 에어콘 틀어서 키워야해요
<ahoops> 여기 상온에서는 크다가 녹아요;;
<Work^Seony> 여기 하와이에서도 집 마당에 상추 부추 많이 키우는데요
<ahoops> 한국상추랑 같아요?
<Work^Seony> 한국 상추인지는 모르겠어요.  뭐 로메인 상추면 어때요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅋ
<ahoops> 하와이가 적도 근처인가요?
<Work^Seony> 로메인 상추는 샐러드 해먹으면 참 맛있어서 좋더라구요
<Work^Seony> 네 적도 근처죠
<ahoops> 여기가 12도인가 그럴거에요. 10도인가
<Work^Seony> 하와이가 필리핀보다 살짝 위에 있어요
<Work^Seony> 구글맵 보니까, 위치가 필리핀이랑 타이완 사이네요
<ahoops> 거기 20도 넘어가죠?
<ahoops> 평균기온이 20도 넘어가죠?
<Work^Seony> 위키피디아 보니까 21도네요
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 그러면 가능해요.
<Work^Seony> 평균기온이 아마 26도인가
<ahoops> 아 그러면 웃자랄텐데,.
<ahoops> 거기도 엄청 덥군요.
<ahoops> 어떤 상추지 궁금하네요
<Work^Seony> 안덥습니다
<Work^Seony> 제가 늘 강조하지만 하와이는 습도가 적고 바람이 많이 불어서 안더워요
<Work^Seony> 며칠 전에 목감기 걸렸을 정도... ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 위키 보니까 평균기온이 21-29라네요
<ahoops> 여기가 평균기온이 27.2도에요
<Work^Seony> 근데 거긴 습도 높잖아요
<ahoops> 네네
<Work^Seony> 한 25도쯤에서 습도 적은데 바람 많이 불면 추위 느낄 정도에요
<ahoops> 그래서 키울수있는듯하군요..
<Work^Seony> 와이프랑 가끔 비치용 의자랑 책이랑 도시락 싸들고 가서 놀다오는데, 한 3시간만 앉아있으면 추워서 집에 가자는 소리가 절로 나올 정도에요
<ahoops> 제가 상추키워볼라구 여기서 상추키우는곳 체크를 했는데 전부 고지가 높은쪽에서 키우더라구요.
<ahoops> 여긴 춥다는 느낌은 거의 안받아요..
<ahoops> 고산지대에서만 키우더라구요.
<ahoops> 그래서 뱅기타고오는;;;
<Work^Seony> 음... 글쿤요...
<Work^Seony> 진짜 부추 상추만 있어도 왠만한 욕구는 충족 될텐데 아쉽군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그쵸.
<ahoops> 그러면 천국이죠 ㅋ
<ahoops> 해발 100미터 상승할때마다 0.5도씩 추워지거든요.
<ahoops> 그래서 제가 1500미터 이상되는곳에서 한번 농사지어볼려고 체크를 했는데요.
<ahoops> 길도 전기도 없어서 지지치고 개구리밥으로 전향했어요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<ahoops> 특히 거긴 무슬림때문에 부비트랩에 경찰친구있다했자나요.
<ahoops> 그친구도 그냥 지지치자해서 집에 그냥 왔어요;;
<ahoops> 나무깍다 걸려도 패널티구요 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 쉽지 않아요;;
<ahoops> (농담이 아니고 진짜로 야채 수경재배할때 그 물을 냉각기로 돌려서 재배해볼까도 심각하게 고민했어요)
<ahoops> 현실은 개구리밥;
<ahoops> 개구리밥 칡 키워서 닭 키워서 수익구조 일단 만들고 공부좀 더 해가면서 방법을 찾아야겠어요. 이것도 쉽지만은 않을듯 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 아25도 기억나는군요. 1300미터 정도 올라가서 체크한 온도가 그때 26도 정도였어요. 낮기온으로요. 은근히 하와이랑 차이가 있군요.
<ahoops> 하와이가 위도 18도 여기는 11도;; 7도 차이인데도 엄청나게 차이나는군요. 필리핀 북부지역정도군요.
<Work^Seony> 아 글쿤요...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-12
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<twinsen^hexchat> weechat과 irssi로는 (제가 뭔가 설정을 잘못했는지) timeout만 나고 연결안되길래 hexchat이랑 webchat은 잘 되네요. 뭔가 뭔가 더 뒤적거려봐야하는데 =_= 언젠간 되겠쥬...
<twinsen^hexchat> jason_KR: weechat 연결할 때 반드시 SSL로 연결해야하는건 아니겠쥬?
<drake_kr> irccloud 잘 되네요 아직도 살아있
<drake_kr> https://youtu.be/JbH-xzD7IkE 명강의
<bridgebot> <youngbin> @sigmadream 갓상곤님 명강의…
<jason_KR> twinsen^cloud: 답이 늦었습니다 ㅠㅠ 제 희미한 기억에는 ssL 필수 아녔는데... 근데 ssL plug in 을 썼던 기억도 있어요.
<twinsen^cloud> 답 감사합니다. 민트 노트북에서만 weechat과 irssi가 안되구, 우분투 랩톱이랑 루분투 데톱에서는 잘 되니까 급한건 없습니다. irccloud 좋네요 주차장에서 폰으루 띡띡띡 되구
<drake_kr> Irccloud 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 간만에 야근하는데 잠이 오네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 대충 정리하고 자러가야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 하악
<ahoops> 하앍
<ahoops> 하아아아아아앍~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-13
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 저도 ircCloud 가 좋습니다. (그런데 weeChat도 주차장에서 손 전화로 되요. ㅋ )
<jason_KR> draco, 계심?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 맥+부트캠프 쓰시는 분?
<ircCloud^Seony> 외장하드에 부트캠프 설치해서 쓰던 윈도우가... 업데이트 하고나니 망가졌네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 역시 윈도우 아니랄까봐 괜히 업데이트 했는지...
<ircCloud^Seony> 윈도우 재설치하려고 부트캠프 다시 돌리니까 파티셔닝에서 에러가 나는군요...
<autowiz> 없으면 불편한데 말이지요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네... 글타고 vm으로 깔자니 게임이 안되서 싫고 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥을 재설치해볼려고 타임머신 백업 돌리는 중입니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 3시간 걸릴거 같네요
<PotatoGim> 혹시 koji를 사용해보신 분이 계실까요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 뭐에요?
<autowiz> 잘 복구 되어야 할텐데말입니다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 복구 안되면 귀찮은데.. 라고 생각하실듯..
<ircCloud^Seony> 타임머신 이용한 복구는 잘 되요.  시간 오래 걸리고 귀찮아서 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> CBS처럼 RPM 패키지 빌드 관리 소프트웨어입니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> https://cbs.centos.org/
<PotatoGim> 요번에 자체 배포판 만들면서 커뮤니티 오픈할 때 같이 오픈하려고 하는데...
<PotatoGim> 셋업이 까다롭네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> LDAP 셋업할 때 느꼈던 삽질의 기운이...
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 채널에서 불경스러운 rpm을 물어보시다뇨 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 흑...ㅜ
<drake_kr> 잉?
<drake_kr> 불경스러운건 오라클입니다 레드햇은 지금 친구에요 괜찮습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 오라클은 불경스러운 수준을 넘어서 공공의 적 아닌가요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 암튼 레드햇 너무 배척하지 마시라고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 참고로 전 데비안 유접니다만 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 젠투는 쓰면 쓸수록 느끼는게, 컴퓨터 유지보수하는데 시간 쓰기 싫은 사람들은 절대 쓰면 안되는 배포판이라는걸 매달 적어도 한 번씩은 체감하고 있네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 데비안처럼 손댈일 없는 배포판 쓰다보면 자꾸 삽질의 유혹이 들어서 젠투를 쓰게 되고, 젠투를 정작 쓰게되면 다시 편한 데비안이 그립고...
<PotatoGim> 그럴 때에는 절충선인 아치를...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아치는... 제가 좀 비유를 하자면요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 아치는 웬지 지는것 같아서.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 렉서스 타고싶은데 돈은 없고, 남들처럼 좋은차 탔다는 얘기 듣고싶을 때 사는 렉서스 ES 시리즈 같아요
<drake_kr> 남자는 젠투! 했는데 도망가는 느낌..
<ircCloud^Seony> 잘 이해가 안가신다면... 렉서스 ES 시리즈가, 엔진이랑 차체가 전부 토요타 캠리 것을 갖다쓰거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 그건 알죠
<drake_kr> ae86이 명기라서 trueno를 샀는데 안에 엔진이 ae85인 느낌
<drake_kr> 암튼 아치는 결국 젠투에 비해서는 좀 남자다운 느낌은 아니에요
<PotatoGim> 남자라면 LFS...
<drake_kr> 아재요..
<PotatoGim> 나름 문서도 계속 최신으로 갱신되고 있어서... 한번만 해놓으면 손 안대도...ㅜ
<drake_kr> 하긴 한두번 정도는 LFS 해보는것도 괜찮다 싶긴 해요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> LFS는 저도 2003년엔가 한 번 해봤네요
<soyeomul> 오 서니니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> https://github.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/MaGnus/thanks-chromebook-uptime.rb.gnus
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 드뎌 제가 루비로 업타임을 맹글었어요
<soyeomul> 예전에 만든건 오차가 많이 났었어요
<drake_kr> 루비 어려워요
<soyeomul> 오 드렉님 구벅
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 이만 잠자러 가보겠습니다... 낼 뵈요
<soyeomul> 서니님 안능히 줌세요
<soyeomul> 아 역시 재미가 없어요 루비는 그냥 소여물 이야기나 해야것어요
<soyeomul> 오늘도 어제도 그제도 청수 한그릇 떠놓고 빌었어요
<soyeomul> 소조상님께 빌었어요
<soyeomul> 어머니께서 정색하시고 말씀하셔서 그대로 시키는대로 햇어요
<soyeomul> 그러니깐 어미소가 새끼를 이젠 거부하지 않더라구요
<soyeomul> 젖을 먹입니다
<soyeomul> 만세!!!
<soyeomul> 이것도 재미업네요
<soyeomul> 전 내일도 소여물 주러 갑니다 이만 자러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 좋은 밤 되세요~!!!
<youngbin_> 음 브릿지봇 죽어있네...
<youngbin_> 이번에 송년회 오실 분들 중에 등록 안하신분 계시나요?
<youngbin_> 송년회 자리가 아직 12석씩이나 남아서(...) 등록 하시고 참석 많이 해주세요.
<youngbin_> 지금 참가비 3만원 기본 구성이 인당 고기 2만원 상당, 테이블당 소주 2병인데
<youngbin_> 합정골 사장님께서 30명 가까이 오면 테이블당 음료 두병, 소주 한병, 새송이버섯을 금액 변동 없이 추가로 주신다고 하시네요
<youngbin_> 그러니 많이들 등록 하시고 와주셔요
<youngbin_> https://ubuntu-kr.github.io/events/2017/11/28/year-end-party.html
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-14
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 쿼리 좀...
<JinChan> 안녕하세요. 거진 20년만에 irc네요. ㄷㄷ
<JinChan> 송년회 가고 싶은데 판교라 너무 멀군요 하하..
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 판교~합정이면 멀긴 멀군요… 지하철로도 한시간 반 정도 걸리겠네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 점심 드셧는지요
<soyeomul> 점심 먹으러 다녀올께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 안녕하세요:)
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 슬랙-IRC 연동이 꼬였나봐요
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 슬랙에서 IRC 계신 분 대화가 혼잣말 하는 것처럼 나오네요@_@
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요:)
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 음 그럼 일단 irc 에서 어떻게 나오는지 확인을…
<youngbin_> slack username 이 옆에 잘 찍히는데요?
<hkeylocal> 위에 Work^Seony 님과 ahoops님의 대화 도중에
<hkeylocal> Work^Seony님이 적은 대화가 ahoops님의 대화인 것처럼 출력되서
<hkeylocal> 마치 ahoops님의 혼잣말인 것처럼 나와요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 슬랙 쪽에서 제대로 안 찍힌다는 건가요?
<hkeylocal> 지금도 또 증상이 재현됐네요
<hkeylocal> 네 방금 제 대화가 영빈님 대화로 찍혀나와요
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> IRC에서 친 대화가 슬랙으로 넘어갈 때 생기는 증상같아요...
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OQG9wBoV/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202017-12-14%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%204.39.36.png
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U0H1H3H1R/F8EJ1TBPW/image_uploaded_from_ios.png / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F8EJ1TBPW-15c6e9ff84
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 아 슬랙 iOS 앱쪽 표시 방법의 차이인가봐요
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> IRC에서 넘어온 대화는 중간에 슬랙 유저가 끼어들지 않으면 그냥 합쳐서 표시해버리네요
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 개별 대화 누르면 아이디 제대로 나옵니다
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U0H1H3H1R/F8EM469U5/image_uploaded_from_ios.png / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F8EM469U5-3d2909e902
<youngbin_> 그럼 연도 봇 보다는 슬랙 쪽의 문제인가 보네요
<youngbin_> 한동안 연동봇 업데이트를 안했으니 좀 해둬야 겠습니다.
<youngbin_> 봇 업데이트 끝.
<autowiz> 오~ 빠르게 끝났네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 개행 안넣어서 일수도... 읍읍!
<bridgebot> <kimej> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U5M1BPG7K/F8EMN10GM/image_uploaded_from_ios.jpg / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F8EMN10GM-3bf9db90fb
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아직인것같네요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 그런가요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> Ios 앱 문젠가
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 오늘 저녁은 친구와 밖에서 먹기로 했습니다 솔머리에서요
<soyeomul> 12월 9일 태어난 송아지 주민등록번호 오늘 나왔어요 3651
<soyeomul> 20일날 수요일에 서울 여의도에서 무허가축사 유예기한 연장을 위한 집회 참석 안내문자 날라왔어요
<soyeomul> 전 못갑니다
<soyeomul> 잠시 나갔다 올께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <kimej> 다녀오세요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 개행 안넣어서 파이프 다 찰때마다 한꺼번에 보내는 거 아닌...읍읍!
<soyeomul> 다녀왔습니다
<soyeomul> 솔머리서 친구와 저녁먹고 들어왔어요~
<soyeomul> 알딸딸 가볍게 한잔 했네요 소주 5잔 마셨어요;
<soyeomul> 잠이오네여;;
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 좋은밤 되세요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-15
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물 주고 잠시 쉽니다
<soyeomul> 루비 2.0 과 1.8.7 과 문법에 차이가 나서 1.8.7 로 통일시켰어요
<soyeomul> 1.8.7 이 옛날건데 그냥 저냥 쓰기엔 전 편하네요
<soyeomul> IO.readlines() 가 1.8.7 에서도 먹히는거 방금 확인했네요... 싱기
<soyeomul> 파일을 열고 읽는 함수가 다양하니 시껍하것어요
<soyeomul> 각 함수마다 먼 차이가 있는지 파악하는거 참 빡시는데 그냥 돌아가면 아 됬다 하고 끝.
<soyeomul> 소여물이나 잘 줘야지 내가 왜 이런거 까지 분석해야하나 라는 생각..
<soyeomul> 아따 간만에 커피 한잔이나 해야것어요~
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/ss/chromebook-uptime-2017-12-14.png 어저께 크롬북 업타임 맹글고 스크린샷 찍었어요
<soyeomul> 오늘까지 크롬북 가동시간 80일 입니다.. 축하해주세요!!!
<soyeomul> 백암온천 댕겨올께요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 점심 드셨나요~
<soyeomul> 오후엔 친구 볏짚운반 도와주러갑니다
<soyeomul> 잠시 들렀어요
<soyeomul> 크롬os 소스 저장소 보니깐 c/c++/python 등이 쓰이던데 루비는 안보입니다
<soyeomul> 루비가 범용성이 떨어지나요
<soyeomul> 아고 그냥 친구 볏짚운반 도와주러 나가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 A.I나 다른 컴퓨터 관련 과학의 발전에 관심을 뒀는데, 생각지도 못한 게 나왔군요
<ircCloud^Seony> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2017/12/15/story_n_18825828.html?utm_hp_ref=korea
<ircCloud^Seony> 사람 몸에서 전기를 생산할 생각을 하다니 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 매트릭스가 현실이 되는ㄱ… 읍읍!
<soyeomul> 방금 루비 2.0 다 지웠네요
<soyeomul> 속이 다 시원합니다~
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-16
<soyeomul> 안녕하세여~
<soyeomul> 식사 하셨나요 전 밥머거러 갑니다~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오늘 송년회 현장등록도 받습니다~! 현장 등록 하시는 분들은 문 앞에서 참가비 3만원을 내셔야만 입장 가능하시고.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 토스, 카카오페이, 계좌이체, 현금 으로 지불하실 수 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 줬어요
<soyeomul> 많이 춥네요
<soyeomul> 쏘렌토 세차하고 집사람보러 잠시 대구 댕겨올께요;
<soyeomul> 아따 춥네여~~~
<soyeomul> 좋은 하루 되세요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-17
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요:)
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> test 1011
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-09
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 어제껜 접속했다가 그냥 접속을 인사못하고 끊었네요
<soyeomul> 그레서 인사 한번더 할까해요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다^^^
<soyeomul> 월요일이 무겁더라도 힘차게 한주 시작하자구요
<soyeomul> 저 또한 송아지가 아프지만 힘내서 치료할께요
<soyeomul> 잠시 커피 한잔요~
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 아 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<samahui_tp> 오늘도 평화롭게 조용하군요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_tp> 잠시 후 다시 들어올께요
<samahui_tp> re 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 테마 적용을 해보는데 마음에 드는게 없군요
<autowiz> 아이고 지난주에 컴이 한번 뻗어서 재부팅했는데 계속 바빠서 정신이 없다보니 irc 다시 키는것도 잊어버리고 있었네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 전 자동 로그인 해놓은 노트북 켜면 자동으로 들어오고 안해놓고 있음 까먹고 그냥 안들어오고... 이제 자유로운 영혼처럼 행동하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 인터넷이 되는 세상에 오셔서 자유로와 지셨군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 내부 네트워크는 아직도 차단이 많아서 외부 네트워크 잡아서 쓰고 있어요... 정확히 말하면 헬쥐 서비스 따로 가입해서 쓰고 있죠 ㅋ
<samahui_tp> 헬쥐가 좀 바뀌었나 8001포트를 막아노혹 6667을 다시 열어놨네요
<samahui_tp> 6667로 접속이 안되었어서 8001로 다 설정해 놨는데 오늘 갑자기 접속이 안되서보니 바뀌었네요... 나만 그런가 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 사무실 마다 조금 다른거도 같습니다 ㅎㅎ 저희는 뜬금없이 53번을 막아놔서 저희 자체 네임서버 돌리는거 장애나고 , 전화하고 그랬었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 사무실 개별 네트웍크면 자체적으로 설정하지만... 헬쥐는 지역단위로 관리하는거 아닐까요?
<samahui_tp> 아무튼 U+로 접속하면 특정 사이트들 접속이 막혀서 좀 답답한 부분이 있네요... 토렌트 좀 받아볼까 했더니... 사이트 접속 자체가 안되는군요...VPN쓰기엔 느릴거 같고... 집에가서 접속해야겟.... 집도 U+인데 이거 서비스 종류에 따라서 틀린가... 복잡하네요. 집에서는 되었던거 같은데... 흠...
<autowiz> 집은 통신사가 다르신가요? 저도 요즘 종종 막히더라구요.
<samahui_tp> 통신사는 LG U+로 같은데 집은 기가 회사는 사업용망 지금 쓰는건 일반 500메가 서비스 이렇게 서비스가 다릅니다
<autowiz> TLS SNI 필드보고 차단하는거 같은 느낌도 들고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래서 사무실 컴 이랑 집에 컴이랑 FireFox 설정을 해서 들어가고는 있습니다.
<samahui_tp> 그때그때 설정 바꿔주기 귀찮아요
<autowiz> esni 활성화 하니까 차단 못하긴 하더라구요.
<samahui_tp> 뭐... NBA나 EPL 다음팟으로 볼 수 있으니 만족입니다 ㅋ
<samahui_tp> 일하다 낮에보는 NBA나 야밤 야근하며 보는 EPL이 삶에 낙인지라 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> Dns 서버도 FF 만 DoH 서버로 가게 해놓고 있습니다.  그러고보니 요즘도 농구 많이 하시나요?
<samahui_tp> 농구하다 발목 나가서 좀 줄였다가 요즘 다시 좋아져서 열심히 하고 있습니다
<samahui_tp> 일주일에 두번 정도 뛰러 가네요
<samahui_tp> 다만.... 그 사이 살이 더 쪄서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 일주일에 두번이나 ㅎㅎ 부럽습니다~
<samahui_tp> 조깅을 좀 해야되는데.... 이상하게 공가지고 뛰는건 몇시간도 뛰는데 그냥 뛰라면 너무 힘들고 하기 싫어지네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 12월 되더니 몸이 자꾸 늘어져서 시간만 나면 잠만 자고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 일주일에 2번이지만 새벽 아니면 아주 늦은시간이라... 힘들어요.
<autowiz> 조명이 어느정도인지는 몰라도 둘가지 경우 다 어둑어둑 해서 다치기 쉬울것도 같습니다. 몸조심 하셔야겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 다행이 체육관에서 하는건 조명은 충분한 시설들이라 어두워서 다칠일은 없어요... 다만 요즘 추워져서 한번 땀흘리면 쉬고 싶지가 않나요.
<samahui_tp> 걱정 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 겨울엔 추워야 다음해 병충해도 적어진다고는 하는데 그래도 저는 겨울에 좀 덜 추우면 좋겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 겨울은 겨울답게 아주 추워야죠. 다만 제가 밖에 있을 때 말고 실내에 있을 때만 그랬으면 합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 와우 삼한사온도 아니고 사마휘님실내 한 사마휘님실외 온 이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 사한사온 입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 줒로 실내에 있으니 이번 겨울은 아주 춥겠군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 주로 인데 오타났네요 ㅋ
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 반갑습니다. 특히 사마휘님 오랜만 ^^
<jason_KR> 웹 브라우져 주소표시줄이 한영 자동전환은 바라지도 않지만...영어 입력할 부분에 한글로 입력시, 또는 반대로 한글 입력을 영타로   입력할 때, 주소표시줄에서 자동 풀다운 표시로 한/영전환을 바로 잡아줬는데...어느 환경에선 되고, 또 다른 환경에선 안되고....당췌 종 잡을 수가 없네요. (물론, 컴 여러대 쓰는 제
<jason_KR> 탓 ㅠㅠ)
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 뵙습니다 잘 지내셨죠? ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 옙, 댁내 두루 편안하죠? 아이가 '0세 학교' 다닐...?
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요 :)
<foxmask> it's raining cats& dogs
<Seony> it's called 소나기 in korean.
<foxmask> Seony: thanks :)
<foxmask> in french we have several sentance like that with animal and weather like "il pleut comme vache qui pisse"
<foxmask> "it's raining like a cow which pees"
<Seony> XD
<foxmask> one other is "il tombe des hallebardes" "it's falling halberds" when the rain is very big
<foxmask> another with animal is "개 시간이야"
<foxmask> when weather is bad it's always the dog fault :D
<foxmask> on hellotalk I post one exprssion per day in french to show Korean people how we speak everyday
<foxmask> korean who learn french
<Seony> oh cool
<foxmask> Seony: I helped a young korean woman who read a book "Le Petit Prince" ; to pronounce some words
<foxmask> that was great
<foxmask> 그녀는 재능이 있었다
<foxmask> i liked her voice when she laugh when she failed :)
<Seony> ah i see.  french is one of the major languages.  all korean high school students are supposed to choose one of foreign languages, french, chinese, german, and japanese.
<foxmask> I don't understand why our language
<foxmask> it's still difficult for us. But sometimes foreigners are better than us :)
<Seony> haha
<Seony> so korean is.
<foxmask> an African collegue of my wife is in that case :)
<samahui_TP> 전 외근 나갔다가 퇴근합니다. 남은 하루도 즐거운 시간들 되세요~
<soyeomul> 야밤에 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 방금 송아지 순찰 돌고왔네요 기립 못하는 송아지가 있사온데...
<soyeomul> 설사를 심하게 앓았어요
<soyeomul> 기립을 못하니 어미젖을 못빨아서 젖병 들고 우사로 가서 먹이고 왔네요
<soyeomul> 휴-
<soyeomul> 저도 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-10
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 모닝요.ㅎ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 콤푸타는 한대로만 써야하네요 하드웨어도 한대 가능한한 액정은 좋은걸로하고...
<soyeomul> 운영체제도 가급적 1개만 꾸준히 쭈우우욱
<soyeomul> 그래서 10년지원의 18.04 LTS 는 정말 머찌고 아름답네요
<soyeomul> 번스타인 교수도 10년지원에 반해서 18.04 를 쓰고 있는거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 그리고 콤푸타로 모든걸 하려는거 좋지않은거 같아요 건강을 해치고 그래서
<soyeomul> 오프에서 할 수 있는것도 소중히하면 건강도 지킬 수 있고..
<soyeomul> 가령 저같은 경우 은행업무는 종이통장 도장 들고 농협 창구 직접 방문합니다 매번 그래왔었구요
<soyeomul> 구태여 인터넷뱅킹에 목숨을 안걸어요
<soyeomul> 그런식으로 동선을 그리다보니... 크롬북(우분투 18.04) 한대로 잘 살고 있습니다
<soyeomul> 농장업무도 보고 전자메일로 오픈소스 활동도 가끔씩 하고있구요
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 건강이 좋지않다는 어떤분의 사연을 듣고서 마음이 좀 안좋더라구요...
<soyeomul> 다들 건강 챙기면서 콤푸타 합시다~~~
<soyeomul> 문서화는...
<soyeomul> 제 손만 거치면 다 TXT 파일로 변환됩니다.
<soyeomul> 저 아직 오피스 프로그램 안씁니다. 한글 파일도 안씁니다.
<soyeomul> 모든 파일을 TXT 로 변환해서 다시 기록합니다.
<soyeomul> TXT 로 기록된걸 gitlab 에 올리어서 보관합니다.
<soyeomul> 그래서 이맥스로 충분합니다. 웹브라우저는 파여폭스.
<soyeomul> 이맥스 - 파여폭스 - 이맥스 - 파여폭스 이렇게 계속 반복되네요~
<soyeomul> 가끔 크롬OS ;;;
<soyeomul> 지금은 이맥스로 대화방 접속했어요~
<soyeomul> 참... TXT 파일로 변환하면 좋은점이 하나 있어요
<soyeomul> 웹에서도 당연히 볼 수 있구요,,, 이건 다 아는 사실이었구요;;;
<soyeomul> 파이썬으로 TXT 파일을 이리저리요리저리 요리할 수가 있더라구요;;;
<soyeomul> 그래서 더더욱 전 TXT 파일을 선호합니다.
<soyeomul> 아따 오늘은 1개월된 송아지 한마리가 (암송아지) 하늘로 올라가서 맥주한캔 했습니다.
<soyeomul> 음주 아얄씨중입니다...
<soyeomul> 설사를 심하게 앓았더랬어요
<soyeomul> 토/일/월/화 4일간 수의사 와서 링겔도 꼽고 이러저리 돌봤지만,,,
<soyeomul> 오늘 오후늦게 결국 하늘로 올라갔습니다.
<soyeomul> 소 빡셉디다... 아따...
<soyeomul> 모두들 존 밤 되세여~
<soyeomul> 이만 자러가볼께요;;;
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> I hope soyeomul is healthy ; he mades me fear
<autowiz> 소여물님 수고가 많으십니다 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-11
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 미세먼지로 뒤덥혀 갑갑한 아침 입니다.
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 우리 다~ 수고 많지만, 소여물님 수고 많아요. 화이팅 !!
<jason_KR> ^^
<samahui_TP> 맛있는 점심들 드세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세여
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/10/21004846/microsoft-office-linux-microsoft-teams-app-launch-public-preview Microsoft’s first Office app arrives on Linux
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-12
<samahui> 곧 점심이군요. 다들 즐거운 점심 시간들 되세요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <dry8r3ad> 안녕하세요! 행사 안내드립니다. 2019년 송년 파티를 오픈스택 한국 커뮤니티와 함께 진행합니다. 많은 관심 부탁드립니다 https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=30869
<jason_KR> 건빵님, 수고가 많아요. ^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> on hello talk we talked about food and dishes ; do you ever eat meal with rabbit ?
<foxmask> "rabbit bourguignonne" http://milksymposium.org/plans-de-conception-de-maison
<foxmask> as we spoke a lot of dishes it's only 7h53 and i'd like to eat that now :D
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 월요일이라니 :flushed:
<UbuntuKrSlack> <karlian> 월요일!
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-13
<okw21kr> 질문이 생겨서 여쭈어봅니다. error : detected X server version 'xserver 1.20.5_64a' is not supported. supported version are X.org 6.9 or later upto xserver 1.10 installation will not preceed 라는 오류메시지인데
<okw21kr> 드라이버가 최신 X server를 지원안해서 생기는 건가요??
<foxmask> okw21kr: may be your graphic card is too recent ?
<okw21kr> no old
<foxmask> ha
<okw21kr> dual graphic system hd6480g hd6470m
<foxmask> which ubuntu version ? on a desktop ?
<okw21kr> laptop
<okw21kr> 19.10
<foxmask> we should check if those card is still supported :/ may be ubuntu drop its support
<okw21kr> too old maybe drop. thanks
<foxmask> did you try to install xserver-xorg-video-radeon ?
<okw21kr> yes
<foxmask> ok :(
<okw21kr> but no install i can watch gui screen
<okw21kr> i think too old drop
<okw21kr> thanks
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-14
<regex> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-15
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 질문 좀 드려도 될까요?
<ipeter> 다름아니라 우분투 사용중인데
<ipeter> 한글 입력기는 아이버스 사용중입니다.
<ipeter> 사용하다가 제대로 한영전환이 잘 안되었을때 여러번 한영전환 키를 눌렀ㄱ 그리고 나서부터는
<ipeter> 그렇게 마구 눌렀던 특정 앱 에서만 한영전환 사용이 안됩니다.
<ipeter> 크롬 웹브라우저, 기타 등등이요
<ipeter> 메모장 프로그램에서는 우측 알트키가 먹혀서 한영전환이 되고, 크롬에서는 우측 알트키를 눌러도 한영전환이 안됩니다.
<ipeter> 프로그램에 따라 특정 키가 안먹는 현상같은데 혹시 이런 현상을 겪어보신분이나
<ipeter> 해결하시는 방법 아시는분 계신가요?
